# Tracking sur les envois des nouveaux macbook pro et macbook



## biznopp (23 Octobre 2008)

Venez parler ici de vos envois des nouveaux macbook pro et macbook.


----------



## Florian95 (23 Octobre 2008)

Bah je reçois le mien normallement la semaine prochaine... Plus besoin de question de tracking 
Je vais continuer à polluer l'autre topic 

Ceci dit j'ai pas de numero UPS 
Et toujours "État actuel de l&#8217;expédition : Expédition acheminée -- 22 Oct. 2008"
Et aussi : "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur"


----------



## frtwii (23 Octobre 2008)

J'ai eu le même message que toi du 20 jusqu'à ce matin où il est passé à "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables"

et maintenant à l'instant il vient de passé à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"

La date de livraison est toujours le 30 octobre et je n'ai toujours aucun tracking number mais du moment que ça bouge je reste patient


----------



## francois67000 (23 Octobre 2008)

Pas encore de tracking mais ça va pas tarder. Apple est en retard par rapport aux autres, ayant commandé ma machine le soir de la keynote, mais bon !!





Il était temps, enfin ça veut dire que je l'aurai sûrement mardi ou mercredi prochain


----------



## Florian95 (23 Octobre 2008)

Tu pense vraiment ? Car moi le pret a L'exp, c'etait Mardi et depuis rien :s


----------



## francois67000 (23 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Tu pense vraiment ? Car moi le pret a L'exp, c'etait Mardi et depuis rien :s



t'es allez sur le site US de Apple? C'est mis à jour plus rapidement. 

Perso mercredi prochain je devrai l'avoir, si c'est pas le cas c'est une première, j'ai toujours les produits Apple de Chine 48 à 72 h après ce message.


----------



## Raul10 (23 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Pas encore de tracking mais ça va pas tarder. Apple est en retard par rapport aux autres, ayant commandé ma machine le soir de la keynote, mais bon !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi. J'ai commandé le soir de la keynote et le statut est passé à "Prêt(s) à l'expédition" cet aprèm.

En même temps, j'avais commandé un MacBook Pro custom + Un imprimante + Un Ipod Nano donc bon j'imagine que ça prend du temps.


----------



## Florian95 (23 Octobre 2008)

Oui je vais sur le site US, mais j'ai que je tracking WW.... ou alors une page en plusieurs langues ou il y a ecrit ca...

De toute facon, c'est bizarre vos histoires de site FR et US, c'est la meme base de donnée :s


----------



## francois67000 (23 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Oui je vais sur le site US, mais j'ai que je tracking WW.... ou alors une page en plusieurs langues ou il y a ecrit ca...
> 
> De toute facon, c'est bizarre vos histoires de site FR et US, c'est la meme base de donnée :s



Oui mais le refresh des pages EU ce font plus tard que US.


----------



## Florian95 (23 Octobre 2008)

Bah je fais sur le US' mais j'ai exactement les meme donnes, et je tombe sur les meme pages. Meme si mon navigateur est config en US.


----------



## DJPWeb (23 Octobre 2008)

Mon MacbookPro (Custom 2.8Ghz, 320Go 7200TPM) est :

Parti hier (22/10) de Chine
Arrivé ce matin au pays du matin calme (Corée)
Reparti peu de temps après...

(J'utilise le numéro UPS pour le tracking, bien plus précis que le site Apple...)


----------



## Raul10 (23 Octobre 2008)

En sachant que ma commande est passé en "Pret(s) à l'expédition" cet aprem (15H environ), quand pensez vous qu'elle va partir : ce soir ou seulement demain ?


----------



## Solidsnake31 (23 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Bah je fais sur le US' mais j'ai exactement les meme donnes, et je tombe sur les meme pages. Meme si mon navigateur est config en US.



Le mien est parti le  20 et j'ai toujours pas de tracking il semblerait que apple utilise 2 modes d'envois différents un ups ou on peut se renseigner et l'autre non ...
en tout cas le mien est parti lundi de chine au mieux je l'aurai samedi vu qu'il est arrivé hier aux pays bas  ( j'ai pris un ipod avec la remise AOC ) donc si vous etes dans mon cas c'est minimum 5 jours en partant de chine  :love:


----------



## Solidsnake31 (23 Octobre 2008)

d'ailleurs juste a l'instant je suppose que je suis passé au dernier stade "État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	24 Oct. 2008"  il est déja en france vu que le stade avant c'est acheminement vers pays destination donc c'est pour demain ou samedi ... quelqu'un a aussi ou a eut ce descriptif quelles conséquences ? merci a tous par avance !


----------



## frtwii (23 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> d'ailleurs juste a l'instant je suppose que je suis passé au dernier stade "État actuel de lexpédition    En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais    24 Oct. 2008"  il est déja en france vu que le stade avant c'est acheminement vers pays destination donc c'est pour demain ou samedi ... quelqu'un a aussi ou a eut ce descriptif quelles conséquences ? merci a tous par avance !



même état que chez toi et même jour d'expédition le 20 avec également un ipod à ajouter au colis en hollande.
On verra demain ce qu'il en est mais j'ai des doutes 

je pense que ceux qui ont pu suivre le colis avec ups depuis la chine sont ceux qui n'ont commandé "que" le mac


----------



## Ouzmoutous (23 Octobre 2008)

Petite précision pour les habitants du Benelux et qui ont un numéro de suivi commençant par W, ce ne sont ni TNT ni UPS qui font la livraison mais

Walsh Western.

ca ne change bien évidement rien, sauf que le site de tracking est moins bien conçu 

Bref, mon joujou est "en transit" quelque part au-dessus des nuages, et je ne sais pas où.


----------



## Simphusband (23 Octobre 2008)

Ouzmoutous a dit:


> Petite précision pour les habitants du Benelux et qui ont un numéro de suivi commençant par W, ce ne sont ni TNT ni UPS qui font la livraison mais
> 
> Walsh Western.
> 
> ...



je suis pas au BENELUX mais à Montpellier et j'ai aussi un numéro qui commence par W


----------



## Pdg (23 Octobre 2008)

Ouzmoutous a dit:


> Petite précision pour les habitants du Benelux et qui ont un numéro de suivi commençant par W, ce ne sont ni TNT ni UPS qui font la livraison mais
> 
> Walsh Western.
> 
> ...


 

Idem pour l'Alsace... Sauf que non seulement le site de tracking est mal foutu, mais il est simplement inutilisable, tout bêtement. Je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen de suivre le colis. Si quelqu'un de plus fort a trouvé ça, c'est avec plaisir


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (23 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Idem pour l'Alsace... Sauf que non seulement le site de tracking est mal foutu, mais il est simplement inutilisable, tout bêtement. Je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen de suivre le colis. Si quelqu'un de plus fort a trouvé ça, c'est avec plaisir



De même... 
J'ai l'ai parcouru de long en large et pas moyen d'avoir un zeste de réponse...


----------



## biznopp (23 Octobre 2008)

J'ai un message dans le tracking d'ups qui m'indique ceci :

APELDOORN,
                                                           NL                                                                                                                               23/10/2008                                                                                                                18:14                                                                                                    ACTIVITÉ INTERNE D'UPS                                                                                               
avec marqué exception dans statut

Quelqu'un a deja eu le meme message ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (23 Octobre 2008)

Pour tout ceux qui n'ont pas de tracking UPS (numéro commençant par 1Z...) et un code commençant par WW...:

*Votre suivi commande vous informe que votre commande a été expédiée*, ce n'est en fait pas vraiment le cas. Explication. Les commandes des MBP sont *d'abord expédiées de Chine vers le HUB européens de UPS* (cette expédition n'est pas forcement faite par UPS). Elles sont donc bien expédiées mais pas réellement chez vous. *Il faut ensuite attendre qu'UPS les expédies au fur et a mesure* (on parle pas de 100 commandes de MBP mais de beaucoup plus, un record pour Apple selon certains) et c'est pour cela qu'il vous est indiqué "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale". 

Prenons un exemple, j'ai commandé mon MBP le *14* au soir, comme beaucoup, il a été expédié samedi *18* de Chine vers le HUB d'UPS aux Pays-Bas où il a été réceptionné le *21*. Et aujourd'hui, le *24* il a été expédié par UPS depuis les Pays-Bas.

J'espère que c'est plus claire pour tout le monde.

Prenez votre mal en patience, mais ne vous inquiétez pas, personne n'est oublié !


----------



## Florian95 (23 Octobre 2008)

Du coups avec un depart de Chine le 21, tu ne me rassures pas quant à la réception de celui-ci la semaine prochaine...


----------



## Pdg (23 Octobre 2008)

Chers et patients amis, j'ai du nouveau. Pour certains, ce ne sera pas une nouvelle, pour moi c'est une confirmation !

Après avoir surfé largement ma dose sur des sites dans des langues étranges avec beacoup trop de voyelles à mon goût, j'ai trouvé une confirmation :

le fameux "Merge In Tnst NL Til" que beaucoup ont signifie, comme on a pu l'aborder déjà ici que le MacBookP Pro customisé est en transit depuis la chine vers le HUB européen d'UPS. Là, il sera rapproché à d'autres éléments (iPod, Imprimante, au hasard) pour n'en faire qu'un paquet, avant d'être expédié vers nos petites mains moites ! 

Ouala. Je sais qu'on l'a déjà dit, mais je cherchais confirmation... C'est chose faite ! (snif, ça va encore probablement être loooong )


----------



## Solidsnake31 (23 Octobre 2008)

Pour mon iphone sav il y avait eut la meme chose en fait  un type avait oublié le carton dans le depot le lendemain soir c'etait déploqué


----------



## Solidsnake31 (23 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Pour tout ceux qui n'ont pas de tracking UPS (numéro commençant par 1Z...) et un code commençant par WW...:
> 
> *Votre suivi commande vous informe que votre commande a été expédiée*, ce n'est en fait pas vraiment le cas. Explication. Les commandes des MBP sont *d'abord expédiées de Chine vers le HUB européens de UPS* (cette expédition n'est pas forcement faite par UPS). Elles sont donc bien expédiées mais pas réellement chez vous. *Il faut ensuite attendre qu'UPS les expédies au fur et a mesure* (on parle pas de 100 commandes de MBP mais de beaucoup plus, un record pour Apple selon certains) et c'est pour cela qu'il vous est indiqué "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale".
> 
> ...



c'est bizarre car moi cela ne s'est pas passé comme sa  , il semblerait qu'il a fait chine hollande puis  " pays destination " et ensuite  acheminement client la derniere etape  donc  entre l'arrivée en hollande et chez moi il y aura 2 ou 3 jours ( 3 jours chine hollande reparti direct )  si c'est demain ou aprés demain ( je parle pas rapport a ton exemple 


Aprés c'est exactement sa si on a plusieurs colis  les autres colis attendent en hollande et vue que c'est 3 4 jours chine hollande il faut rajouter 2 jours pour hollande france ( en moyenne evidemment )


----------



## kevinh44fr (23 Octobre 2008)

Bon, moi comme beaucoup j'ai : "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"
Par contre, la date est au 24 octobre. Or on est le 23.
Donc soit il est encore en Asie, soit j'y comprend rien.

Je devrais le recevoir le 29 ^^

En tout cas merci Pierre-Nico je commence à comprendre.
Donc ça veut dire, que dans mon cas, il est en Hollande en train d'être pris en charge par UPS?
(je n'ai toujours pas de n° de suivi de transporteur, donc je suppose que c'est ça)


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Arrêter de stress il va arriver !


----------



## Solidsnake31 (23 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Bon, moi comme beaucoup j'ai : "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"
> Par contre, la date est au 24 octobre. Or on est le 23.
> Donc soit il est encore en Asie, soit j'y comprend rien.
> 
> ...



il est en france ( ou en hollande on peut pas savoir) il part demain matin vers chez toi tout simplement ....
on a la même situation et meme date tous les 2 on et plusieurs d'ailleurs  , il arrivera avant le 29 c'est certain je pari samedi


----------



## blakken (23 Octobre 2008)

Je suis dans le meme cas que toi,meme messages.J'ai telephoné à apple,le conseillé que j'ai eu m'avais promis de m'envoyer un mail si mon mbp venais le 24 comme c'est affiché sur le tracking d'apple mais il n'en est rien ,pas de mail.Je me fais plus d'illusions ,et moi qui allais faire pipi dans ma culotte si je l'avais eu demain.:rose:


----------



## tofskite (23 Octobre 2008)

bonjour pour moi macbook alu config "d'origine" commandé sur AP store le 16 au soir et toujours rien ...

c'est normal ?

j'ai les mains moite ...


----------



## Solidsnake31 (23 Octobre 2008)

blakken a dit:


> Je suis dans le meme cas que toi,meme messages.J'ai telephoné à apple,le conseillé que j'ai eu m'avais promis de m'envoyer un mail si mon mbp venais le 24 comme c'est affiché sur le tracking d'apple mais il n'en est rien ,pas de mail.Je me fais plus d'illusions ,et moi qui allais faire pipi dans ma culotte si je l'avais eu demain.:rose:



tu peus l'avoir demain si l'etape précedente qui etait  " acheminement vers pays destination " ( un truc comme sa  ) correspond a la france c'est soi la france soi la hollande  , si c'est la france demain tu l'as chez toi si c'est la hollande c'est pour samedi ou lundi


----------



## tofskite (23 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> bonjour pour moi macbook alu config "d'origine" commandé sur AP store le 16 au soir et toujours rien ...
> 
> c'est normal ?
> 
> j'ai les mains moite ...


quelqu'un a une réponse ??


----------



## ordimans (23 Octobre 2008)

Salut
aucun changement aujourd'hui

et sinon je suis dans le meme cas que PDG le store US me renvoie sur la page fr.
Bizarre que ca soit différent chez d'autres personnes.
Sinon pas de numéro UPS, et parti hier donc j'attends je sais déjà qu'il est parti et qu'il se rapproche de mon domicile.
Surement la hollande pour prendre l'ipod au passage


----------



## Pdg (23 Octobre 2008)

Demain, je mors le facteur.


----------



## ordimans (23 Octobre 2008)

et j'oubliais toujours pas débité


----------



## francois67000 (23 Octobre 2008)

Toujours pas envoyé !! Il partira demain donc je pense rien avoir avant jeudi prochain ): ): Un comble pour l'avoir acheté le 14 au soir mais bon je ferai avec,


----------



## Marsu69 (23 Octobre 2008)

Ayé commande expédié !!!!!

Bon le truc drole c'est que le mail m'est arrivé ce soir vers 22h (on est le 23 donc) et que sur mon mail c'est écrit commande expédié depuis le 24 octobre.
Sur le coup j'ai ri, avant de comprendre.... ouai bon ca va je suis bete ^^

Bref j'espère qu'il arrivera entre mardi et jeudi prochain sinon je suis pas chez moi et ca risque de m'ennerver lol.

Bref j'ai très très hate la


----------



## francois67000 (23 Octobre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> Ayé commande expédié !!!!!
> 
> Bon le truc drole c'est que le mail m'est arrivé ce soir vers 22h (on est le 23 donc) et que sur mon mail c'est écrit commande expédié depuis le 24 octobre.
> Sur le coup j'ai ri, avant de comprendre.... ouai bon ca va je suis bete ^^
> ...



Il est le 24 octobre en Chine  C'est pour ça. Il est 05h16 exactement.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (24 Octobre 2008)

pour mon cas, aucun numéro UPS mais le suivi d'Apple m'informe qu'il a quitter le NL et est en cours d'acheminement vers le client... livraison prévue pour le 28, donc mardi, nickel !


----------



## Solidsnake31 (24 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> pour mon cas, aucun numéro UPS mais le suivi d'Apple m'informe qu'il a quitter le NL et est en cours d'acheminement vers le client... livraison prévue pour le 28, donc mardi, nickel !



En moyenne chez apple c'est 2 jours entre le centre hollandais et chez toi , c'est marqué pour le 29 mais c'est sur que cela arrivera avant en ce qui me concerne ils prevoient large


----------



## Marsu69 (24 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Il est le 24 octobre en Chine  C'est pour ça. Il est 05h16 exactement.



Oui j'ai compris ça au bout de 5 minutes a fixé mon écran lol.

Par contre apparemment ma commande est en 3 morceau et seul 2 ont un numéro commençant par WW...

On verra bien ce que ca donne j'espère juste qu'il arrivera entre mardi et jeudi prochain


----------



## GauthZilla (24 Octobre 2008)

Yesss !

Ma commande du 16 au soir vient de passer en "prêt à l'expédition"... En espérant que ca parte dans la journée


----------



## Marsu69 (24 Octobre 2008)

Perso pour moi il était passé en prêt a l'expédition hier matin aussi, et il a été marqué expédié hier soir vers 21h je dirais.
Donc normallement ca devrait suivre le même rythme pour toi


----------



## biznopp (24 Octobre 2008)

Bon et bien c'est le grand jour pour moi...mon macbook pro est sur le point d'arrivé !! je vous ecrirais mes premieres impressions des que je l'ai entre les mains 
rendez vous sur le topic http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/t...mpressions-macbook-pro-unibody-238209-19.html


----------



## tofskite (24 Octobre 2008)

bonjour à vous 

et bien pour ma part ma commande du 16 au soir est passé à "pret à l'éxpédition"... normalement cela devrait être plus rapide que prévu non ? (date prévu le 30 31 oct) merci de vos réponses et félicitations à ceux qui vont avoir l'heureux évenement aujourd'hui !!


----------



## Mogwai (24 Octobre 2008)

Damned ... En ce qui me concerne, j'ai commandé dans la journée du 16 et c'est toujours pas expédié, l'état n'a pas changé d'un iota depuis le début. J'ai commandé avec l'ADC, d'autres personnes profitant de cette offre sont dans le même cas que moi ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (24 Octobre 2008)

UPS livrent-ils le samedi matin ?


----------



## ordimans (24 Octobre 2008)

Sur l'autre topic on m'a répondu que non sauf dans les petits patelins
Sauf qu'il me semble que pour les freebox je connais certains proches l'ayant reçu le samedi matin
donc wait and see

Ps bougé ce matin aucun numéro de suivi
il doit aller vers la hollande prendre l'ipod et j'aurai un changement après


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (24 Octobre 2008)

Je comprend pas trop le suivi sur le site d'apple, j'ai ça







et ça







Ca signifie quoi ? Que les 2 produits sont partis de chine vers la hollande ? ou que seulement l'iPod est parti, ils attendent le MacBook ? Autre chose ? Parti de Hollande ? C'est pas super clair...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (24 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Je comprend pas trop le suivi sur le site d'apple, j'ai ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



retourne page 2 et tu verras que j'ai tout expliqué...


----------



## DarkDestiny (24 Octobre 2008)

Personnellement de mon côté, hier ile st passé en mode "En cours d'acheminement vers le client", éxpédition dans les délais.

J'aurais aimé l'avoir samedi je pense que c'est loupé.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (24 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Personnellement de mon côté, hier ile st passé en mode "En cours d'acheminement vers le client", éxpédition dans les délais.
> 
> J'aurais aimé l'avoir samedi je pense que c'est loupé.



on est dans le même cas, pourquoi c'est loupé pour samedi ? enfin bon, moi je m'en tient à ce qui est dit et je l'attend pour le 28, mardi...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (24 Octobre 2008)

Oui, je l'ai vu mais ce que je comprend pas trop c'est cette séparation sur la première image, en haut Shipped... Merge in ... et en dessous (pour l'iPod?) Shipped via WW... Et lorsqu'on regarde les détails de l'envois WW, on voit 
MacBook Qt 1
iPod Qt 1

Donc au final c'est un peu troublant. De toute manière tant qu'il n'y a pas de tracking en 1Z.. c'est qu'UPS ne l'a pas pour l'acheminement vers le client donc.


----------



## frtwii (24 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Oui, je l'ai vu mais ce que je comprend pas trop c'est cette séparation sur la première image, en haut Shipped... Merge in ... et en dessous (pour l'iPod?) Shipped via WW... Et lorsqu'on regarde les détails de l'envois WW, on voit
> MacBook Qt 1
> iPod Qt 1
> 
> Donc au final c'est un peu troublant. De toute manière tant qu'il n'y a pas de tracking en 1Z.. c'est qu'UPS ne l'a pas pour l'acheminement vers le client donc.



le macbook et l'ipod vont être rassemblé en hollande et peut être qu'à ce moment là tu auras un numéro ups quand ils l'enverront d'hollande jusqu'à chez toi


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

YOUPIII Enfin ehhh be


----------



## jeremyzed (24 Octobre 2008)

Je trouve quand meme les délais abusés ! On va les recevoir 1 semaine apres la fnac. voir plus...


----------



## tribo (24 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> YOUPIII Enfin ehhh be


 


c'est pas juste, j'ai commandé le 14 un MB 2.4 et rien n'a changé depuis le début


----------



## jahrom (24 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

En direct de l'usine de logistique en Hollande ou sont assemblée les commandes de l'Apple store en ligne.
Malheureusement une grève du personnel de préparation vient de démarrer.
Les syndicats nous informe qu'elle est pour une durée indéterminée.

Motif de cette grève : La hollande ne veut pas de Sarkozy pour une année supplémentaire à la tête de l'Europe !

Sarkozy ?! Encore lui ! C'est iDuck qui va être content !!


----------



## lainbebop (24 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, alors moi je ne comprends pas une chose :

mon MB est passé de "prêt à expédier" à "Expédié le: Oct 24, 2008                                                                                                                                " mais j'ai pas le nom du transporteur...

mon numéro de commande est sous cette forme :   W871*****

c'est quel transporteur ?
de plus sur le site de WW il faut un login pour suivre sa commande.... Il faut s'inscrire ??


edit : au temps pour moi, sur le site US, j'ai un numero de tracker en WW***************
Quelqu'un sait comment on suit ces numeros ?


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

moi ca commence par 1Z, et ça partirai de Chine directement

Selon UPS ca sera lundi 27 pour moi


----------



## ordimans (24 Octobre 2008)

francois>> Comment tu as eu ton suivi UPS ?
Pourtant ta commande a été expédié après la mienne et moi j'ai toujours pas de suivi UPS
Je comprends pas tout il n'y a aucun cas identique


----------



## jahrom (24 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> moi ca commence par 1Z, et ça partirai de Hollande directement apparemment.



Expédition a cheminée ?! ça risque d'être long ! avec un train a vapeur....


----------



## Florian95 (24 Octobre 2008)

Abusé !! Parti le 24, tu le recois le 28 !! Moi il est parti le 22, et date prévu le 31 !

Et j'ai pas de code 1Z....


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Abusé !! Parti le 24, tu le recois le 28 !! Moi il est parti le 22, et date prévu le 31 !
> 
> Et j'ai pas de code 1Z....



Pire le 27  loool. Je l'ai eu ce numéro via le site US de Apple.


----------



## ordimans (24 Octobre 2008)

Explique la méthode en détails car moi je le vois pas sur le site us
Tu as fais en te loguant ou bien en tapant le numéro de la commande ?
Et tu as commandé autre chose ?
le 27 ca fait 4 jours
Le tien est parti plus tard mais directement de hollande j'ai l'impression


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Explique la méthode en détails car moi je le vois pas sur le site us
> Tu as fais en te loguant ou bien en tapant le numéro de la commande ?
> Et tu as commandé autre chose ?
> le 27 ca fait 4 jours
> Le tien est parti plus tard mais directement de hollande j'ai l'impression



Non il est parti de Chine je viens de voir "CN" la. 

Je me suis logué sur le site de Apple US. Si y a rien c'est que UPS n'a pas récupéré ton colis encore.


----------



## ordimans (24 Octobre 2008)

OK
Mais pourtant il est expédie depuis mercredi donc qui est ce qui le transporte ?
Un facteur en vélo qui a oublie de faire le suivi lol
Enfin j'attends


----------



## raizen (24 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tout le monde !

Si je comprend bien, les commandes du 14 sont parties, celles du 15 aussi, et celles du 16 commencent à partir... c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Florian95 (24 Octobre 2008)

Oui mais celle du 15 sont encore kk part dans le ciel entre la chine et la Hollande


----------



## raizen (24 Octobre 2008)

Perso, ma date de commande est la suivante : *Order Date:*    	Oct 16, 2008 at 01:10 AM PDT
Du coup, elle devrait partir today ou lundi... si tout se passe bien !
Que c'est loooooong quand on à hâte !


----------



## biznopp (24 Octobre 2008)

ah y est je l'ai reçu mon précieux !!!! 

rendez vous sur le topic [Topic Unique] Test & Impressions Macbook Pro Unibody


----------



## Pdg (24 Octobre 2008)

Grrr. 

JH cherche corde.


Bilan :

Mardi 14 : commande en ligne. Mail de confirmation.

Vendredi 17 : statut "prêt à l'expédition". Cool

Mardi 21 : statut "expédié". Mail d'expédition. ENFIN !

Vendredi 24 (aujourd'hui, si, j'vous jure) : toujours et encore "merge machin truc NL", "en cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale" (j'ai ça depuis 3 jours). Rien d'autre. Pas de suivi, pas de nouvelles, rien.

Et tout à l'heure, une enveloppe arrive. Elle porte l'en-tête TNT... Je l'ouvre, la bave aux lèvres... LA FACTURE ! Argh.

Mais.. Où qu'il est mon précieux ?

J'ajoute que j'ai commandé en même temps que le type qui a provoqué mon switch, qui vit à 800 mètres de chez moi... Et qu'il l'a reçu ce matin !!!


Bref.


----------



## Florian95 (24 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai meme pas "en cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale", envoyé le 22 et je suis toujours a Expédition acheminée... Et sans tracking... SUPER !


----------



## blakken (24 Octobre 2008)

coup de gueule contre UPS  Je suis en pleine ville et n'arrivent pas à me livrer,soit dis en qu'ils n'arrivent pas à trouver mon adresse!
Chaque fois que je me fais livrer par UPS c'est la meme chose alors que chronopost n'a jamais eu aucun souci(et c'est pas pour leur faire de la pub parce que le chronometre de chronopost c'est pas vraiment ça)
Resultats: 3 coups de fils surtaxés et toujours rien
(et j'ai la tete vissée sur ma fenetre depuis 9h ce matin!!!!!)


----------



## lainbebop (24 Octobre 2008)

le mail d'expédition : "Votre Commande Apple W871***** a été expédiée&#8207;" c'est le départ de où ?
départ vers le hub en chine, ou départ vers l'adresse finale ?


----------



## lainbebop (24 Octobre 2008)

blakken a dit:


> coup de gueule contre UPS  Je suis en pleine ville et n'arrivent pas à me livrer,soit dis en qu'ils n'arrivent pas à trouver mon adresse!
> Chaque fois que je me fais livrer par UPS c'est la meme chose alors que chronopost n'a jamais eu aucun souci(et c'est pas pour leur faire de la pub parce que le chronometre de chronopost c'est pas vraiment ça)
> Resultats: 3 coups de fils surtaxés et toujours rien
> (et j'ai la tete vissée sur ma fenetre depuis 9h ce matin!!!!!)




ahaha c'est clair que savoir que son ordi est dans la meme ville ça fou les boules !!! tu peux pas aller le chercher au dépôt ?


----------



## raizen (24 Octobre 2008)

petit sondage express : quels sont les statuts des commandes pour ceux qui ont commandé le 16 octobre ?

perso, moi, c'est "Not yet shipped"


----------



## blakken (24 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> ahaha c'est clair que savoir que son ordi est dans la meme ville ça fou les boules !!! tu peux pas aller le chercher au dépôt ?


c'est ce que j'ai demandé et ils me répondent que ce n'est pas possible.Je leur ai meme fournis mon numéro de téléphone portable


----------



## Bibibear (24 Octobre 2008)

UPS c'est l'arnaque du siècle, j'ai bataillé 10 jours pour avoir un pauvre colis il y a de ça un mois. 

Un coup ils mettent deux avis de passage d'un coup, après ils ne passent même plus et disent que je n'étais pas là (j'étais pourtant à 2m de la porte de 9h à 19h), un coup ils te disent qu'ils te relivrent le lendemain, et après t'appelle ils disent qu'ils ont oublié etc.. etc..

Tu peux quand même demander à aller le chercher au dépôt mais faut le faire avant qu'ils reprogramment une livraison automatique. C'est à dire après le 3e avis de passage.


----------



## GauthZilla (24 Octobre 2008)

Mogwai a dit:


> Damned ... En ce qui me concerne, j'ai commandé dans la journée du 16 et c'est toujours pas expédié, l'état n'a pas changé d'un iota depuis le début. J'ai commandé avec l'ADC, d'autres personnes profitant de cette offre sont dans le même cas que moi ?



Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi :
- Commande le 16 au soir.
- Réduction ADC Student.
Il est passé ce matin même en "prêt à l'expédition"... Je pense qu'il partira dans la soirée...

En tout cas tiens bon, la fin de l'attente est proche


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

Commande passé le 14 mais validé le 17 (Grrr première fois que ca met autant de temps). 

Pris en charge hier, il doit être dans les airs vers la Hollande.

Arrivée prévu : lundi 27 octobre.


----------



## Florian95 (24 Octobre 2008)

Tout ceux qui viennent d'avoir "Pret a expedition" ou "Expedition aujourd'hui", je pense pas que vous allez l'avoir la semaine prochaine, ou alors au dernier dernier moment... Moi il a ete expédié le 22 et il est pas encore en Hollande... Après il doit aller jusqu'a chez moi et Apple me dit qu'il arrivera entre le 31 et le 1nov.

Et pas de UPS car j'ai une imprimante en plus 
Mal foutu leur truc


----------



## blakken (24 Octobre 2008)

Et pas de UPS car j'ai une imprimante en plus :(
Mal foutu leur truc [/quote a dit:
			
		

> ça vaut mieux pour toi!!!


----------



## Florian95 (24 Octobre 2008)

Apple vient de me dire qu'il ne livrait pas le Samedi (UPS) et que si j'ai pas de numero UPS ce soir ou lundi, je vais être short pour le 31. Bizarre...

J'aurais du commander l'imprimante a part et demander le remboursement par la suite... Je le serais pour la prochaine fois... Mais une imprimante/scanner Wifi pour 20euro, ca se loupe pas


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Tout ceux qui viennent d'avoir "Pret a expedition" ou "Expedition aujourd'hui", je pense pas que vous allez l'avoir la semaine prochaine, ou alors au dernier dernier moment... Moi il a ete expédié le 22 et il est pas encore en Hollande... Après il doit aller jusqu'a chez moi et Apple me dit qu'il arrivera entre le 31 et le 1nov.
> 
> Et pas de UPS car j'ai une imprimante en plus
> Mal foutu leur truc



4 jours en ayant pris juste l'ordi
1 semaine environ pour ceux qui prenne quelque chose avec.

J'ai bien fais de rien prendre


----------



## GauthZilla (24 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Tout ceux qui viennent d'avoir "Pret a expedition" ou "Expedition aujourd'hui", je pense pas que vous allez l'avoir la semaine prochaine, ou alors au dernier dernier moment... Moi il a ete expédié le 22 et il est pas encore en Hollande... Après il doit aller jusqu'a chez moi et Apple me dit qu'il arrivera entre le 31 et le 1nov.



J'espère vraiment que tu te trompes :mouais:


----------



## Solidsnake31 (24 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> 4 jours en ayant pris juste l'ordi
> 1 semaine environ pour ceux qui prenne quelque chose avec.
> 
> J'ai bien fais de rien prendre



Enfin si je dois attendre  7 jours au lieu de 4 pour avoir un ipod nano quasi offert en plus , j'attends 3 jours :love:


----------



## tofskite (24 Octobre 2008)

effectivement pour ma part :
seulement le macbook pas d'option ..

pret a l'expédition. ce matin

date prévu de livraison le 30 ou 31. j'espère qu'ils auront un peu d'avance ...


----------



## Yulaan (24 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers mac et j'avoue que le système de livraison me laisse un peu perplexe.

J'ai commandé un MB config d'origine avec un ipod et une housse LArobe le 17 (c'est la date marquée sur le mail en tout cas).
Le statut de ma commande vient de passer à "prêt à l'expédition".
Ce qui me paraît étrange, c'est que la date de livraison prévue, c'est le 5-6 novembre ! C'est pas un peu loin ? 

Autre chose, je n'ai jamais eu à passer par UPS ou tout autre service de livraison de ce type. Qu'arrive-t-il si l'on est pas chez soi au moment de la livraison ? Ils préviennent par téléphone d'un passage ? Ils conviennent d'une date et d'une heure de passage ? :mouais:

Et si je ne peux vraiment pas être là (si j'ai cours, par exemple), est-ce qu'une autre personne que soi peut réceptionner le colis ? (ma gardienne d'immeuble par exemple ?)


----------



## raizen (24 Octobre 2008)

Yulaan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers mac et j'avoue que le système de livraison me laisse un peu perplexe.
> 
> ...



Je ne comprends pas... j'ai commandé le 16 et ma commande n'est toujours pas prete à l'expedition...

serais-je maudit ???


----------



## Florian95 (24 Octobre 2008)

Pour la gardienne, tu dois souvent prévenir le livreur, mais c'est rare dans ce cas de livraison, car il faut une signature. Oui tu peux les appeller avec ton numero pour convenir d'une date et d'une heure...

Pour ce qui est du delai, c'ets surtout que Apple est en train de battre son record de vente de notebook, je pense que Steve va en parler a la prochaine Keynote ^^ VOila pourquoi les delais sont un peu long, d'Habitude c'est bien plus rapide !!

En tout cas, ca fait une semaine que ma boite de feelance est au ralenti, et encore une semaine de chomage technique.. super !

Florian


----------



## Yulaan (24 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Pour la gardienne, tu dois souvent prévenir le livreur, mais c'est rare dans ce cas de livraison, car il faut une signature. Oui tu peux les appeller avec ton numero pour convenir d'une date et d'une heure...
> 
> Pour ce qui est du delai, c'ets surtout que Apple est en train de battre son record de vente de notebook, je pense que Steve va en parler a la prochaine Keynote ^^ VOila pourquoi les delais sont un peu long, d'Habitude c'est bien plus rapide !!
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup.
Je pense que je vais essayer d'être là le jour de la réception. J'espère néanmoins que ce ne sera pas le 5 ou le 6 novembre parce que là, je vais devenir dingue.
Mais bon, on est tous dans la même galère, alors patience...


----------



## alpha281189 (24 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour a tous :
Voila je suis dans le même cas que vous mbp commandé le 14 au soir sans option , expédié le 24 avec un numéro de tracking chez ups ; Ce que je comprend pas c'est la manière dont ups s'y prend pour l'acheminer vers la hollande ?
Localisation                                                                                                   Date                                                                                                   Heure Locale                                                                                                   Description                                                                                                                                                                            INCHEON,
                                                           KR                                                                                                                               24/10/2008                                                                                                                10:36                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
                                                                   24/10/2008                                                                                                                7:24                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                SHANGHAI,
                                                           CN                                                                                                                               24/10/2008                                                                                                                4:51                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                APELDOORN,
                                                           NL                                                                                                                               23/10/2008                                                                                                                16:26                                                                                                   LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.                                                                                                                                                SHANGHAI,
                                                           CN                                                                                                                               23/10/2008                                                                                                                21:45                                                                                                   LECTURE D'EXPORTATION                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   23/10/2008                                                                                                                21:42                                                                                                   LECTURE AU CENTRE DE TRANSIT                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   23/10/2008                                                                                                                10:48                                                                                                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                                                                                                                              CN                                                                                                                               23/10/2008                                                                                                                23:18                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES                         Je me demande bien pourquoi il est parti de chine pour aller en corée et ensuite au pays bas alors qu'il aurait pu y' aller directement .
j'espère qu'il retourne pas en chine lol .
Si vous y comprenez quelque chose je veux bien une petite explication ?


----------



## Florian95 (24 Octobre 2008)

Non mais ca... C'est des raisons de fret, d'Aeroport, de douanne, de contrat pour le frets etc... C'est plus compliqué que ca...


----------



## blady (24 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai commandé aussi le MBP et cela le 17 vers 17H30 (je me tâtais trop pour savoir quel processeur prendre) donc j'ai pris le MBP 15,4" 2,53 Ghz DD 320giga 5400rpm (que je changerais moi même à réception de la bête).

J'ai pris un nano et une imprimante (la wifi de HP) en rab 

ps: je remercie mon école pour les 15% de reduc 

Bon revenons au sujet,

Ma commande est passé comme étant prête a être expédier (je n'y croyais pas) et hier soir un mail vers 23H20 pour me dire qu'elle était expédier.

Pas de numéros de suivis pour l'instant 

Sur le suivi apple, on me dit que ça devrait être livré le 04 novembre mais j'ai l'espoir de l'avoir avant 

Voilà pour moi


----------



## spyan (24 Octobre 2008)

raizen a dit:


> Bonjour à tout le monde !
> 
> Si je comprend bien, les commandes du 14 sont parties, celles du 15 aussi, et celles du 16 commencent à partir... c'est bien ça ?


 Hélas Non  !! J'ai passé commande le 15/10 et depuis plus rien. Mon statut n'a absolument pas bougé. Tout ça parce que j'ai bénéficié de la réduction ADC .

J'en ai marre.

C'est bizarre François que le tiens soit parti et que le mien n'ai toujours pas bougé !


----------



## GauthZilla (24 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> Hélas Non  !! J'ai passé commande le 15/10 et depuis plus rien. Mon statut n'a absolument pas bougé. Tout ça parce que j'ai bénéficié de la réduction ADC .



Là, je me permets de te contredire : j'ai commandé avec une réduction ADC le 16 au soir et c'est "pret à l'expédition"...


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

Je reviens vers vous j'ai pu avoir des informations.

Les commandes sont traités dans l'ordre d'acceptations du payement, et ceux qui modifie leur ordinateur par un autre disque dur par exemple.

J'ai hâte de l'avoir. 

Un peu de pub, il y aura un test sur le site www.mac-addict.fr


----------



## Bibibear (24 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Oui tu peux les appeller avec ton numero pour convenir d'une date et d'une heure...


Malheureusement ce n'est qu'à moitié vrai (si on parle bien d'UPS). 

Tu peux effectivement convenir d'une date de livraison, mais pour l'heure en aucun cas ce n'est possible. Ils te diront "entre 9h et 19h", même en insistant, implorant, tu ne peux pas avoir un créneau horaire, ni même juste savoir matin ou après-midi. Donc condamné à rester près de ta porte pendant 10h d'afilée, en espérant que le livreur passe tôt.

Les joies d'UPS..

Et pour la date, encore faut-il qu'ils respectent ce que tu leur demande. Parce que j'ai connu ça "ok monsieur livraison reprogrammée le 18". Tu t'arranges tant bien que mal pour être chez toi le 18, et quand t'appelle le 19 parce que personne n'est passé on te dit "ah ben en faite nan on vous livre aujourd'hui", et bien sur tu n'es pas chez toi.


----------



## kevinh44fr (24 Octobre 2008)

Moi c'est toujours "en cours d'acheminement vers le client" mais j'ai enfin un transporteur et un n°.
Par contre, le transporteur c'est : NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER
Il a pas un site où je pourrais voir plus en détail ma commande?


----------



## raizen (24 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Je reviens vers vous j'ai pu avoir des informations.
> 
> Les commandes sont traités dans l'ordre d'acceptations du payement, et ceux qui modifie leur ordinateur par un autre disque dur par exemple.
> 
> ...



Tu veux dire que ceux qui, comme moi, on changé le disque dur pour un 7200 tours/min ont un délais plus long ?


----------



## frtwii (24 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Moi c'est toujours "en cours d'acheminement vers le client" mais j'ai enfin un transporteur et un n°.
> Par contre, le transporteur c'est : NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> Il a pas un site où je pourrais voir plus en détail ma commande?



même chose ici, on devrait bientôt avoir le vrai tracking (soit par ups ou tnt) peut être d'ici ce soir ou alors ca sera pour lundi


----------



## Solidsnake31 (24 Octobre 2008)

frtwii a dit:


> même chose ici, on devrait bientôt avoir le vrai tracking (soit par ups ou tnt) peut être d'ici ce soir ou alors ca sera pour lundi



De même nos colis sont cote a cote ensemble dans la même galère ! une pensée pour eux :love:


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

raizen a dit:


> Tu veux dire que ceux qui, comme moi, on changé le disque dur pour un 7200 tours/min ont un délais plus long ?




Oui ca été mon cas aussi


----------



## raizen (24 Octobre 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhh !!!!!

snif !


----------



## Solidsnake31 (24 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Oui ca été mon cas aussi



le mien est 7200 il est pourtant parti lundi le colis  par contre c'etait un 250 pas un 320


----------



## raizen (24 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> le mien est 7200 il est pourtant parti lundi le colis  par contre c'etait un 250 pas un 320



moi, c'est un 320 a 7200... tu l'as commandé quand ?


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> le mien est 7200 il est pourtant parti lundi le colis  par contre c'etait un 250 pas un 320



Idem 250 GO 7200 tr

A vous entendre j'ai de la chance la d'avoir le numéro de suivi UPS dés l'envoi. C'est possible que UPS gére mieux maintenant les envoi vu le nombre de commandes.


----------



## iAbdel (24 Octobre 2008)

MB commandé le 14, expédié le 20 et depuis hier : en cours d'acheminement vers client !! mais toujours pas de tracking ups !!! ça veut dire que je serai livré par TNT ? (sachant que c'est eux qui m'ont envoyé la facture hier)
Si c'est le cas, y a t-il quelqu'un qui a déjà été livré par tnt ici ?


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

iAbdel a dit:


> MB commandé le 14, expédié le 20 et depuis hier : en cours d'acheminement vers client !! mais toujours pas de tracking ups !!! ça veut dire que je serai livré par TNT ? (sachant que c'est eux qui m'ont envoyé la facture hier)
> Si c'est le cas, y a t-il quelqu'un qui a déjà été livré par tnt ici ?



Alors oui c'est TNT. TNT est plus lent que UPS parfois.


----------



## iAbdel (24 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Alors oui c'est TNT. TNT est plus lent que UPS parfois.



Vu que je n'ai toujours pas de tracking number depuis le 20, ils sont plus que lents


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

iAbdel a dit:


> Vu que je n'ai toujours pas de tracking number depuis le 20, ils sont plus que lents



Oui ou alors j'ai bcp de chance. Mais t'a bien regardé sur le site US du store???


----------



## iAbdel (24 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Oui ou alors j'ai bcp de chance. Mais t'a bien regardé sur le site US du store???



Je viens de vérifier, toujours rien !


----------



## jerem(y) (24 Octobre 2008)

Ils doivent être short sur les 320 7200 tours, même sur le Store US, une CTO avec ce disque fait passer le délai de 3-5 jours à 7-10 jours. On a bien fait de commander dès les premiers jours!


----------



## raizen (24 Octobre 2008)

jerem(y) a dit:


> Ils doivent être short sur les 320 7200 tours, même sur le Store US, une CTO avec ce disque fait passer le délai de 3-5 jours à 7-10 jours. On a bien fait de commander dès les premiers jours!



selon toi, le 16 octobre, ca fait parti des premiers jours ? :rose:


----------



## jerem(y) (24 Octobre 2008)

Oui, et cela ne devrait plus tarder pour toi non plus, tu as bien eu ton mail de validation de commande et tu n'as commandé que ça (pas d'iPod ou d'imprimantes) ?
Imagine ce que ça doit être pour les personnes qui ne commandent qu'aujourd'hui!!


----------



## raizen (24 Octobre 2008)

oui oui, mail de confirmation et rien commandé de plus !

je croise les doigts !


----------



## Solidsnake31 (24 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Oui ou alors j'ai bcp de chance. Mais t'a bien regardé sur le site US du store???



on a plusieurs colis c'est pour sa qu'on a pas le suivi normal ups ,le colis s'est arrété en hollande(parti  de chine) pour recuperer le second colis et maintenant repart sur la france on aura surement pas de tracking et sa arrivera demain ou lundi   pour un ups normal de chine c 3 4 jours nous il ya un detour par le depot de hollande  les 2 sont donc bien dans les temps 

Mise a jour : je viens de regarder un peu sur google   lors des macbooks air beaucoup ont été dans notre cas aussi on va avoir un tracking dans la nuit et le recevoir lundi  soit 3 jours en partant de hollande même delai que ups finalement


----------



## Solidsnake31 (24 Octobre 2008)

incroyable le transporteur a encore changé  cest a noté que c'est le meme que le colis macbook pro de chine ou il yavait le fameux tracking en www Transporteur assigné
KUEHNE & NAGEL

et si c'etait pour demain !


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> on a plusieurs colis c'est pour sa qu'on a pas le suivi normal ups ,le colis s'est arrété en hollande(parti  de chine) pour recuperer le second colis et maintenant repart sur la france on aura surement pas de tracking et sa arrivera demain ou lundi   pour un ups normal de chine c 3 4 jours nous il ya un detour par le depot de hollande  les 2 sont donc bien dans les temps
> 
> Mise a jour : je viens de regarder un peu sur google lors des macbooks air beaucoup ont été dans notre cas aussi on va avoir un tracking dans la nuit et le recevoir lundi  soit 3 jours en partant de hollande même delai que ups finalement



On va tous le recevoir lundi/mardi donc


----------



## frtwii (24 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> incroyable le transporteur a encore changé  cest a noté que c'est le meme que le colis macbook pro de chine ou il yavait le fameux tracking en www Transporteur assigné
> KUEHNE & NAGEL
> 
> et si c'etait pour demain !



pareil ici  cela dit, d'après ce que j'ai vu sur le net, ce tracking va encore changé d'ici quelques heures pour un de tnt ou ups
(le tracking de KUEHNE & NAGEL que j'ai eu ne marche pas sur leur site en tout cas)


----------



## Solidsnake31 (24 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> On va tous le recevoir lundi/mardi donc



oui sa va etre samedi lundi mardi   lundi pour une majorité de personnes !


----------



## Florian95 (24 Octobre 2008)

Etant encore à État actuel de l&#8217;expédition    Expédition acheminée    22 Oct. 2008
Je planifie plus mercredi / jeudi. Dire que le seul jour de la semaine ou je bouge, c'est mercredi  Pas interet que ce soit ce jour !! 

Florian


----------



## Solidsnake31 (24 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Etant encore à État actuel de lexpédition    Expédition acheminée    22 Oct. 2008
> Je planifie plus mercredi / jeudi. Dire que le seul jour de la semaine ou je bouge, c'est mercredi  Pas interet que ce soit ce jour !!
> 
> Florian



perso il est parti lundi j'ai eut jusqu'a jeudi matin ce message


----------



## Solidsnake31 (24 Octobre 2008)

frtwii a dit:


> pareil ici  cela dit, d'après ce que j'ai vu sur le net, ce tracking va encore changé d'ici quelques heures pour un de tnt ou ups
> (le tracking de KUEHNE & NAGEL que j'ai eu ne marche pas sur leur site en tout cas)



merci pour la précision j'ai lu aussi sa  on l'aura donc demain si on a enormément de chance ( me semble que j'avais été livré une fois par ups un samedi ) sinon sa sera lundi !!!!


----------



## raizen (24 Octobre 2008)

bah moi, il est pas partiiiiii



du coup, je pense plutot le recevoir le 31 ou le 3... c'est a dire dans looooongtemps !


----------



## frtwii (24 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> merci pour la précision j'ai lu aussi sa  on l'aura donc demain si on a enormément de chance ( me semble que j'avais été livré une fois par ups un samedi ) sinon sa sera lundi !!!!


ça y est j'ai un tracking ups 
Livraison prévu lundi (on va être beaucoup d'heureux lundi huhu)


----------



## tofskite (24 Octobre 2008)

frtwii a dit:


> ça y est j'ai un tracking ups
> Livraison prévu lundi (on va être beaucoup d'heureux lundi huhu)


tu l'avais commandé à qu'elle date ? 

car moi toujours pret à l'éxpé mais pas de tracking..


----------



## Hoowl (24 Octobre 2008)

Moi aussi je commence a me faire du soucis : 

Date de commande : Oct 16, 2008 à 02:17 PM GMT  
Pas encore expédiée 
Délai estimé d'expédition: 7 jours ouvrables 
Délai estimé de livraison: 04 Nov, 2008 - 05 Nov, 2008 
Mode de livraison Merge In Tnst NL Til 

Il s'agit d'un MB 2Ghz + ipod + imprimante avec la reduc AOC...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Octobre 2008)

Hello 

Moi j'ai commandé mon MBP 15" le 15 octobre... j'en suis à l'étape du tracking de KUEHNE & NAGEL qui ne fonctionne pas d'ailleur sur leur site...

Cela va changer en UPS je pense... il livre le samedi vous croyez ??

Yoskiz


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

Hoowl a dit:


> Moi aussi je commence a me faire du soucis :
> 
> Date de commande : Oct 16, 2008 à 02:17 PM GMT
> Pas encore expédiée
> ...



Un ordinateur acheté avec autre chose met plus de temps, car ne vient pas du tout du même endroit. Il faut tout rapatrier sur la Hollande avant d'allez chez toi? C'est donc normal qu'il y est rien d'expédié encore


----------



## Solidsnake31 (24 Octobre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Moi j'ai commandé mon MBP 15" le 15 octobre... j'en suis à l'étape du tracking de KUEHNE & NAGEL qui ne fonctionne pas d'ailleur sur leur site...
> 
> ...



il semblerait que cela soit pour lundi plutot


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> il semblerait que cela soit pour lundi plutot


 
Ok merci !! vievemtn lundi !

Bon WE


----------



## Simphusband (24 Octobre 2008)

Perso, je viens d'etre débité (du mois dans l'aprem) et rien de nouveau.... toujours en attente... Commandé avec l'offre pour l'ipod le 14 au soir, et "envoyé" le 22 et depuis plus rien....


----------



## Solidsnake31 (24 Octobre 2008)

frtwii a dit:


> ça y est j'ai un tracking ups
> Livraison prévu lundi (on va être beaucoup d'heureux lundi huhu)



Pareil pour moi  aussi a l'instant  , je suis passé du 29 au 28 pour la date de livraison mais il y a toujours marqué sujet a changement je le sens bien pour lundi


----------



## Florian95 (24 Octobre 2008)

Pareil envoyé le 22, avec un passage en Hollande... Je vais pas l'Avoir avant mercredi


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> Pareil pour moi aussi a l'instant , je suis passé du 29 au 28 pour la date de livraison mais il y a toujours marqué sujet a changement je le sens bien pour lundi


 
Idem pour moi


----------



## Nitiel (24 Octobre 2008)

Hoowl a dit:


> Moi aussi je commence a me faire du soucis :
> 
> Date de commande : Oct 16, 2008 à 02:17 PM GMT
> Pas encore expédiée
> ...


 
Si Apple vous dit qu&#8217;il sera livré à t&#8217;elle date, il vous sera livré ! 
Arrêtez de stress, il va arriver votre mac !

PS : Sa fais lontemps Yoskiz !


----------



## kevinh44fr (24 Octobre 2008)

C'est trop fort ^^
Très content d'avoir comme vous au même moment.
Donc pareil, c'est passé du 29 au 28.
Comme transporteur j'ai  : KUEHNE & NAGEL
Et d'ailleurs, le n° de transporteur a changé en conséquence.

Je pense que pour demain, faut pas rêver, sinon, ça aurait été spécifié.
Par contre pour lundi, ça me semble très probable.
Mais en tout cas, je suis vraiment très heureux de l'avoir mardi au plus tard (mon ordi actuel s'éteint tout seul et chauffe comme un malade, je vais péter un cable ^^)


----------



## styx63 (24 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part j'ai passé commande le 18, macbook+ipod nano+imprimante!!! bien sur ma commande n'est toujours pas expédiée  et ils n'ont toujours pas débité l'argent! Livraison prévue entre le 3 et 11 novembre enfin le 10 ou le 12 vu que c'est férié! Il faut qu'ils se dépêchent si ils veulent être dans les temps !

-----------

Futur switcheur!


----------



## lainbebop (24 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part, commandé le 15, "commandé expédiée, en cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale"
mais toujours pas débité... Ca fait quel délais ?
(délais annoncé = 4 Nov, mais en cherchant un peut c'est marqué 30 Oct en tout petit dans un coin !)


----------



## Pierre-Nico (24 Octobre 2008)

hé hop ! tracking ups et date de livraison prévue pour le 28 ! vivement mardi !

@ pdg, étant donné que nos MBP sont susceptibles de voyager ensemble, as-tu du nouveau ?


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

Re,

Perso toujours le 27 octobre


----------



## spyan (24 Octobre 2008)

HORREUR ! Regardez ce que je viens de voir sur le Store US, non mais ils se foutent de moi.
Alors que ma livraison était prévue pour le 29-30/10


Demain matin, je peux vous dire que ça va chier dans le ventilo.


----------



## spyan (24 Octobre 2008)

Non, c'est pas possible il y a une erreur, je l'ai commandé le 15 à 06h 15 GMT, soit le 14 à 23h15 heure de Cupertino. Là y'a un problème.


----------



## Pdg (24 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> @ pdg, étant donné que nos MBP sont susceptibles de voyager ensemble, as-tu du nouveau ?



Malheureusement... Toujours in merge NL et truc bidule... Toujours pas de nouvelles ! Méheu.
:sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Si Apple vous dit qu?il sera livré à t?elle date, il vous sera livré !
> Arrêtez de stress, il va arriver votre mac !
> 
> PS : Sa fais lontemps Yoskiz !



salut nitiel effectivement sans ordinateur difficile d' aller sur le net , il a fini par arriver ce mbp...
desole pour l'ecriture mais pas facile avec un pad...


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Malheureusement... Toujours in merge NL et truc bidule... Toujours pas de nouvelles ! Méheu.
> :sleep:



Achhhhh Soooooo chaaa viennnt lol.

Ca sera pour lundi tout comme moi. UPS ne livre pas le samedi sauf cas exeptionnel et faut payé plus cher l'envoie, je doute que Apple l'est fait


----------



## Nitiel (24 Octobre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> salut nitiel effectivement sans ordinateur difficile d' aller sur le net , il a fini par arriver ce mbp...
> desole pour l'ecriture mais pas facile avec un pad...


 
Depuis l'été que l'ont l'attend, il a fini par arriver !


Mon macbook, d'après Apple il doit être expedier le 28/29 octobre donc je le reçois vers le 6 novembre !


----------



## §mat§ (24 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part, mon MBP+imprimante ont été expédiés. Malheureusement, la date de réception reste inchangée... 3-4 novembre ça fait loin. J'espère vendredi prochain...


----------



## ordimans (24 Octobre 2008)

Commandé le 15 à 20h
et j'ai toujours pas de numéro UPS donc oui francçois tu as eu de la chance d'avoir direct le numéro ups mais c'est parce que tu as commandé juste le pc
moi ipod donc il va récupérer l'ipod en hollande
ET là je viens de remarqué sur le store us
il y a marqué Walsh Western pour l'ipod
et  Merge In Tnst NL Til pour le MBP custom à 2,8ghz et dd 320go à 7200
Donc je comprends que le mbp va en hollande récupérer l'ipod et après vient  Paris comme ca a été dit
Mais qui livre quoi je sais pas trop m'enfin livraison prévue le premier d'après apple
j'espère l'avoir la semaine prochaine. Prévue le premier novembre c'est samedi et férié et expédié le 22 d'après Apple.
mais toujours pas débité donc bizarre

Mais ce qui ralenti c'est si on a pris un truc avec comme ca a été dit précédemment ca doit mettre 4 jours pour un ordi seul et une semaine avec un truc

Je suis dans le même sac que quelques personnes ici mais je sais plus qui tellement il y a de cas différents


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Depuis l'été que l'ont l'attend, il a fini par arriver !
> 
> 
> Mon macbook, d'après Apple il doit être expedier le 28/29 octobre donc je le reçois vers le 6 novembre !


 
Hello !

Finalement Nitiel tu te tournes vers un Macbook, tu avais pas pris un MBP cet été ? ou je sais plus... en tout cas j'espère que tu auras pleine satisfaction de ta machine...

Bon les "guys" moi la livraison est prévu pour Mardi 28/10... évidemment, comme beaucoup, je serai au travail et, comme beaucoup, j'habite en appartement.

Donc j'ai demandé que mon coli soit livré à la loge de mon (gentil) gardien...
Petit hic ! la loge est fermé 12H à 15H (normal)... et d'après UPS leur livraison est de 9h à 19h... je pense que les livreurs ont l'habitude 

J'espère qu'il passera au bon moment !! et vous comment vous faites pour la livraison ?

Yoskiz


----------



## ordimans (24 Octobre 2008)

Personnelement, moi j'ai prévu des tours de garde tout au long de la journée
et en faite tout est nikel car je bosse de nuit la semaine prochaine donc 21h 5h donc je serais là enfin physiquement s'il vient à 8h je serais dans les vappes probablement je recevrai je me recoucherai et déballerai après et à ce moment là je comprendrai ce qui s'est passé


----------



## Smaxintosh (24 Octobre 2008)

Je suis trahiiii

en effet apple m'annoncait une livraison du 31 au 3 nov après commande le 14 au soir et la après avoir mis "details" de l'expedition de mon mac et de mon imprimante il est écrit "date de livraison estimée : 4 novembre"

mon mac est censé etre partit aujourd'hui, vous en pensez quoi vous, les experts ?


----------



## Florian95 (24 Octobre 2008)

ordimans : Je suis EXACTEMENT dans la meme situtation que toi  Avec les meme dates etc etc... 

Esperons qu'il soit livré avant vendredi !!


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

Oui vous l'aurez avant vendredi prochain c'est certain s'il est expédié.


----------



## ordimans (24 Octobre 2008)

Bah déjà uen chose est sur il est parti de chine
et je pense que je serais débite quand il partira de hollande donc quand je vois le débit je le saurais.
Sinon Florian tu as commandé une ipod avec aussi ?
Moi mes dates en tout cas elles sont toujours le 3 et 4 novembre et dans le suivi détaillé ca marque 1 novembre
Quelle date faut il croire de la part d'Apple même si je pesne être livré avant

Et dans numéro de suivi du transporteur j'ai ça
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur


----------



## Florian95 (24 Octobre 2008)

je l'ai commandé le 15 au soir, mais avec une imprimante moi.

Oui j'ai aussi cette phrase. Et pas plus d'infos, c'etait en effet prévu pour le 3/4 originellement, mais sur le suivi détaillé j'ai maintenant le 1 voir le 31 si je change le fuseau horaire.

J'ai appelé Apple aujourd'hui et le mec m'a dit que je l'aurais pour vendredi max de max. Il pensait même avant !

Florian


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

Je te le souhaite


----------



## chupastar (24 Octobre 2008)

J'ai juste une petite question: il y en a qui ont commandé des iPod et/ou des imprimantes avec leur Mac pour bénéficier de l'offre de remboursement.
Mais si le Mac par de Hollande après le 31 octobre (date limite pour l'offre iPod) et que le débit de la commande se fait donc aussi après le 31. Aurez-vous une facture datant d'après le 31 et l'offre vous passe sous le nez ou bien c'est la date de commande sur le net qui compte?
Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Octobre 2008)

et sinon pour la livraison vous faites comment ??


----------



## §mat§ (24 Octobre 2008)

Si seulement vous pouviez avoir raison!

Je suis exactement dans le même cas que Florian (commande passée le 15, avec imprimante, expédié récemment, en cours d'acheminement).

La réception de mon MBP la semaine prochaine serait une excellente surprise!


----------



## Florian95 (24 Octobre 2008)

le mec de chez Apple avait l'air plutot confiant, et si il est marqué envoyé avant Mardi, c'est sur pour vendredi


----------



## lainbebop (24 Octobre 2008)

Comment t'as réussi à avoir apple ?? J'appelle 5 fois par jour depuis 2 jours, impossible de les avoir, "toutes nos lignes sont actuellement occupée..."


----------



## Florian95 (24 Octobre 2008)

En 3 ans, jamais eu un pb ^^

La clée ? 13h30


----------



## §mat§ (24 Octobre 2008)

@ Florian: il n'est marqué "expédié" que depuis aujourd'hui, ce qui rend peut-être la probabilité d'une livraison vendredi prochain assez faible...


----------



## Florian95 (24 Octobre 2008)

Ah oui, je parlais pour ceux qui ont été expedié avant ou le meme 22. Pour le 24, il y a des doutes, mais il y a de petites chances. Ceux qui on été expédié samedi dernier, les on tous recu cette semaine


----------



## Jarod03 (24 Octobre 2008)

yeah le mien à été envoyer aujourd'hui, il était prêt depuis hier !
Et euh, apparement l'ipod et le mac sont parti séparement...

*Shipped on: Oct 24, 2008 via Merge In Tnst NL Til *
MBP 15.4/2.4/CTO 

*Shipped on: Oct 24, 2008 via Walsh Western B.V. *
IPOD NANO (4TH GEN)8GB BLACK-ZKK 

J'ai qu'un seul lien de tracking, dans la partie de l'ipod, mais quand je clique dessus y'a le mac et l'ipod, donc bon ils ont bien du partir ensemble finialement ! 
Marrant ^^ Ce devrait mettre combien de temps ? Je sais pas d'ou ça part !


----------



## lainbebop (24 Octobre 2008)

Arf expédiée le 23 !!!! Ya des chances pour vendredi prochain ???


----------



## Smaxintosh (25 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> J'ai juste une petite question: il y en a qui ont commandé des iPod et/ou des imprimantes avec leur Mac pour bénéficier de l'offre de remboursement.
> Mais si le Mac par de Hollande après le 31 octobre (date limite pour l'offre iPod) et que le débit de la commande se fait donc aussi après le 31. Aurez-vous une facture datant d'après le 31 et l'offre vous passe sous le nez ou bien c'est la date de commande sur le net qui compte?
> Merci.




Tu as jusqu'au 31 nov soit un mois après pour envoyer les papiers et preuves d'achat


----------



## chupastar (25 Octobre 2008)

Merci! Et c'est bien la date de commande sur le store qui sera pris en compte? (et non la date de débit de ma carte ou la date de facturation?). Merci.


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

J'avais lu les conditions et c'est la date sur la facture apple il me semble
Tu sais quand tu fais voire ou imprimer les factures ce qu'on poeut déjà faire même en n'ayant pas reçu la marchandise
Sinon jarod3 même cas que florian et moi, donc deux colis qui vont se regroupé en hollande sauf que toi c'est le 24
Enfin moi je pencherai pour mercredi puisque ceux dont le mac est parti samedi l'ont recu aujourd'hui soit une semaine en gros pour arriver bah je compte pareil.
Mais ca va je l'aurai avant la rentré dans tout les cas enfin j'espère


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Arf expédiée le 23 !!!! Ya des chances pour vendredi prochain ???



Lundi ou mardi pour toi tout comme moi, ship le 23/10. Si tu as pas pris autre chose que ton mac bien sur. Sinon ça sera fin de semaine


----------



## lainbebop (25 Octobre 2008)

j'ai un iPod avec  bouhouhouh :'(


----------



## xonotor (25 Octobre 2008)

j'avais fait un post spéciale mais je vais suivre le troupeau :

Bonjour,

Voila j'avais un mac book anciènne génération et ils on accepter de m'envoyer le nouveau .
(j'était encore dans la période de renvoie)

voila il est partie aujourd'hui de SHANGHAI 

Livraison pour se lundi 27 octobre 2008

Bonne soirée à vous 

xonotor

P.s : état de la situation (toujours la même je posterai des que j'ai du nouveau :

SHANGHAI,
                                                           CN                                                                                                                               24/10/2008                                                                                                                10:52                                                                                                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    CN                                                                                                                               24/10/2008                                                                                                                23:31                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## Jarod03 (25 Octobre 2008)

tu m'expliques comment il peut faire shanghai - france en 3j avec un jour non travaillé ?
Non je veux bien moi, mais pour commandé toutes les semaines à hong kong, les plus rapides mettent 5j si elles sont pas arrêté par les douanes, alors 2j, ça me ferait mal quand même, ou alors donne moi ton transporteur


----------



## xonotor (25 Octobre 2008)

U.P.S il m'on assurer que la date serait respecter je penche plutôt pour mardi et comme il s'agit d'une remplacement j'ai la commande prioritaire ^^ .Bien que je pense que cela ne change que dalle par apport a U.P.S;

Tu crois que les avions ils sont en vacances ^^


----------



## NightWalker (25 Octobre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> tu m'expliques comment il peut faire shanghai - france en 3j avec un jour non travaillé ?
> Non je veux bien moi, mais pour commandé toutes les semaines à hong kong, les plus rapides mettent 5j si elles sont pas arrêté par les douanes, alors 2j, ça me ferait mal quand même, ou alors donne moi ton transporteur



Ben en avion, Chine/Pay Bas c'est 24 h. Pay Bas / Paris c'est 24h aussi ( pas la durée du trajet hein, il  fonctionne juste par 24h ). Des sociétés comme DHL/FedEx/UPS/TNT peuvent expédier des colis en 24h d'un pays à un autre, bien sur il faut y mettre le prix.


----------



## xonotor (25 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ben en avion, Chine/Pay Bas c'est 24 h. Pay Bas / Paris c'est 24h aussi ( pas la durée du trajet hein, il  fonctionne juste par 24h ). Des sociétés comme DHL/FedEx/UPS/TNT peuvent expédier des colis en 24h d'un pays à un autre, bien sur il faut y mettre le prix.



On n'est donc bien d'accord c'est tout à fait possible


----------



## NightWalker (25 Octobre 2008)

xonotor a dit:


> On n'est donc bien d'accord c'est tout à fait possible



yep...


----------



## xonotor (25 Octobre 2008)

Bon et bien me voila rassurer sur se je vous souhaite une bonne nuit plein de beau rêve.

A oui  Jarod03 y a un petit proverbe que j'aime bien et qui veut tout dire pour moi :
" on peux voir le vase à moitier vide ou à moitier remplie " . en clair voyons les choses positivement si ups mais cette date sur leur site alors c'est que c'est cool.

Bien cordialement 

Xonotor


----------



## Jarod03 (25 Octobre 2008)

Marrant alors ils sont incroyablement lent avec moi, car ils mettent pas 2J, peut être les douanes, même surement.
M'enfin si c'est possible, alors c'est possible !


----------



## C.C. (25 Octobre 2008)

J ai pas eu de mail de confirmation après une semaine je dois faire quoi?
à part acheter une corde...:rateau:


----------



## Nitiel (25 Octobre 2008)

C.C. a dit:


> J ai pas eu de mail de confirmation après une semaine je dois faire quoi?
> à part acheter une corde...:rateau:


 
Ta commande n'a pas était annulé ? regarde sur le site Apple, état de commande.


----------



## spyan (25 Octobre 2008)

Je suis dégouté; J'ai commandé mon MBP le 15 à 6 h, et je suis toujours en attente de livraison. Ma livraison était prévue pour le 29-30/10 et là ils me l'ont retardé, livraison prévue le *7-10 Novembre* !
Qu'est ce que je peux faire hormis gueuler mon extrême mécontentement ??


----------



## chupastar (25 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> J'avais lu les conditions et c'est la date sur la facture apple il me semble
> Tu sais quand tu fais voire ou imprimer les factures ce qu'on poeut déjà faire même en n'ayant pas reçu la marchandise



Ok, j'avais cherché dans les conditions mais je n'avais pas trouvé...  :sleep:

Quelqu'un connaîtrait à quelle date la facturation est effectuée? Au jour de la commande sur le Store, le jour de l'envoi depuis la Chine, le jour de l'envoi depuis la Hollande?

Merci.


----------



## brycedream (25 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Ok, j'avais cherché dans les conditions mais je n'avais pas trouvé...  :sleep:
> 
> Quelqu'un connaîtrait à quelle date la facturation est effectuée? Au jour de la commande sur le Store, le jour de l'envoi depuis la Chine, le jour de l'envoi depuis la Hollande?
> 
> Merci.


a l'expédition de ta commande,Donc je pense que c'est la derniere étape avant qu'ils te l'envoi.(en hollande il rajoute les autres produits si mes souvenir sont bon, donc sa sera surement de la bas que le paiement ce fera)


Commande passé le 20/10 Toujours pas bougé 
*Pas encore expédiée* 
Délai estimé d'expédition: 1-2 semaines 					 						 							
Délai estimé de livraison: 03 Nov, 2008 - 11 Nov, 2008 						 					

(J'ai commandé un Macbook 2.4ghz avec un ipod touch et une imprimante, tout ça sur l'AOC)


----------



## chupastar (25 Octobre 2008)

Merci, bon, j'espère que l'envoi se fera avant le 31 alors...
J'ai les mêmes dates que toi sauf que ma commande a été passé le 18 au soir (MB + iPod + imprimante sur le store educ).


----------



## Pdg (25 Octobre 2008)

Toujours pas de tracking, mais au moins du changement pour ma part ; j'ai été débité...

J'en serais presque soulagé :rateau:


----------



## chupastar (25 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Toujours pas de tracking, mais au moins du changement pour ma part ; j'ai été débité...
> 
> J'en serais presque soulagé :rateau:



Tu as commandé quand?


----------



## brycedream (25 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Merci, bon, j'espère que l'envoi se fera avant le 31 alors...
> J'ai les mêmes dates que toi sauf que ma commande a été passé le 18 au soir (MB + iPod + imprimante sur le store educ).


J'espere aussi.

J'ai appelé Apple pour demander une information, et il ma assuré au passage que même si la commande part après le 31 octobre la promotion sera toujours appliqué a ma commande.


----------



## chupastar (25 Octobre 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> J'espere aussi.
> 
> J'ai appelé Apple pour demander une information, et il ma assuré au passage que même si la commande part après le 31 octobre la promotion sera toujours appliqué a ma commande.



Ah... Me voilà rassuré!


----------



## Pdg (25 Octobre 2008)

Le 14 !

"Prêt à l'expédition" vendredi dernier,

"Expédié" mardi 21... Soit une bonne semaine après la commande !

Rien de nouveau depuis : pas de tracking, juste in merge NL machin, via Walsh Western.

J'ajoute que j'ai commandé quasi-simultanément qu'un ami (et presque voisin) et que lui, l'a reçu hier matin.

Même MBP, même config.

Seule différence, j'ai commandé un iPod, pas lui. Lui a été livré par UPS. Il avait un tracking UPS depuis 3 jours.

Ouala. En attente de regroupement en hollande, quoi


----------



## baindejardin (25 Octobre 2008)

Bon, eh bien moi commande effectuée le 16 au soir à l'Apple Premium Ephesus de Lyon et toujours dans l'attente du bijoux ...
Comment faire de mon côté pour connaître l'avancement de la commande ? (à part les appeller toutes les heures  )

Bonne journée


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

PDg tu te trompes le c'était vendredi
C'est pas plutôt expédie le 22  comme moi ? et avec un ipod ?

Sinon moi j'ai reçu la facture aujourd'hui par tnt post
Pas toi?
Moi je pense l'avoir lundi mardi même avec l'ipod il sera là car il est parti dans les "premiers" qui doivent aller prendre un truc en hollande par rapport aux autres qui eux voit la livraison retardé.
C'est compliqué lol
Toujours pas de tracking UPS et par contre je n'ai pas été débité.
Donc pdg, expédié, pas de facture, pas d'ups et débité
et moi, expédié, facture, pas d'ups et pas débité
Tout les deux avont commandé un MBP plus un IPOD (il a quoi ton MBP il est custom au faite ?)
Manquerai plus que j'ai le tracking UPS et que je soit pas débité lol


----------



## Solidsnake31 (25 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Le 14 !
> 
> "Prêt à l'expédition" vendredi dernier,
> 
> ...


Comme toi par contre depuis hier soir ups la pris en charge en hollande et j'ai un tracking il est en belgique mais plus rien ( je suppose que ils ne bossent pas le samedi ) => pour lundi ou pour mardi !


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

Quand il a dit vendredi dernier c'est le 17, donc bien avant moi, moi prêt le 21 et expédie le 22


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (25 Octobre 2008)

Hello, 

pour ma part : *Order Date:*    	Oct 15, 2008 at 02:11 AM PDT

j'ai été débitée seulement hier et je viens de recevoir ma facture ce matin qui date du 22/10.

Sur le site d'apple, j'ai encore les deux séparés : pas de numéro de tracking pour le Macbook et un numéro de tracking pour l'Ipod de Walsh Western Bv qui renvoie vers une page d'apple disant que l'expédition a été acheminée le 22/10

Pour l'instant, j'ai toujours comme date d'expédition estimée le 3-4 novembre


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

Ah intéressant
J'ai commandé le 15 à 20h un MBP et un ipod comme toi, Walsh pour l'ipod et NL pour le MBP ou l'inverse je sais plus
Facture reçu aujourd'hui mais toujours pas débité
Expédition le 22 également
Prévue le 1 novembre (sujet à changement d'après le suivi) 3-4 sur le récapitulatif de la commande
Facture au 22 j'ai vérifié également
Et tu as essayé sur le store us pour voir si tu avais UPS toi ?
Car moi non


----------



## mistergyom (25 Octobre 2008)

Pour vous faire partager mon expérience ...

J'ai commandé mon Macbook Alu (entrée de gamme sans option), vendredi dernier (le 17 vers 22h) sur l'Apple On Campus de mon école !  Il y a un iPod nano en plus et 2 adaptateur (PortDisplay > DVI et DVI > VGA)
J'ai reçu hier un mail me disant que ma commande a été expédiée et me donne une date de livraison pour le 5 novembre.
J'espère l'avoir avant ... sinon j'attends j'attends 

Notez que pour l'instant cela correspond à ce qu'il est mis quand on commande "expédition dans les 7 jours"

*Shipped on: Oct 25, 2008 via Merge In Tnst NL Til*


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (25 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Ah intéressant
> J'ai commandé le 15 à 20h un MBP et un ipod comme toi, Walsh pour l'ipod et NL pour le MBP ou l'inverse je sais plus
> Facture reçu aujourd'hui mais toujours pas débité
> Expédition le 22 également
> ...




Oui sur le site US c'est pareil, les deux sont séparés et je n'ai pas encore de tracking digne de ce nom... Je pense qu'on recevra quand même nos achats dans le courant de la semaine prochaine...
Maintenant ça m'importe peu quel jour exact !


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

Y a pleins d'étudiants qui n'ont pas encore repris je suis pas le seul ca fait plaisir.


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2008)

Sur la fnac c'est plus rapide.
Commandé le 20. Expédié le 23. J'ai eu la poste hier et je suis livré au boulot lundi matin.
Vivement lundi (tiens c'est bien la première fois que je dis ça)


----------



## Pdg (25 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> pdg tu te trompes le c'était vendredi
> C'est pas plutôt expédie le 22  comme moi ? et avec un ipod ?



Au temps pour moi : erreur sur la date. Mais c'était bien MARDI 21. En outre, j'ai reçu la facture hier (également par TNT post). Débit dans la nuit.




ordimans a dit:


> Tout les deux avont commandé un MBP plus un IPOD (il a quoi ton MBP il est custom au faite ?)



MBP 15,4" ; 2,4GHz ; HD 250GB 7200  tr/min.

Avec une Apple Remote et un adapatateur MiniDisplayPort / VGA, ainsi qu'un abonnement MobileMe classique.

Rien de très exotique.


----------



## Mii82 (25 Octobre 2008)

mistergyom a dit:


> Pour vous faire partager mon expérience ...
> 
> J'ai commandé mon Macbook Alu (entrée de gamme sans option), vendredi dernier (le 17 vers 22h) sur l'Apple On Campus de mon école !  Il y a un iPod nano en plus et 2 adaptateur (PortDisplay > DVI et DVI > VGA)
> J'ai reçu hier un mail me disant que ma commande a été expédiée et me donne une date de livraison pour le 5 novembre.
> ...



Il y en a qui ont de la chance...
Moi j'ai commande vendredi 17 au matin, pareil que toi un macbook et un ipod par l'AOC de mon ecole et il est toujours pas expedie...
Je prends mon mal en patience mais c'est dur.


----------



## lainbebop (25 Octobre 2008)

Toujours en route vers la hollande, et toujours pas débité :'(


----------



## mistergyom (25 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Il y en a qui ont de la chance...
> Moi j'ai commande vendredi 17 au matin, pareil que toi un macbook et un ipod par l'AOC de mon ecole et il est toujours pas expedie...
> Je prends mon mal en patience mais c'est dur.



Ca ne devrait plus tarder !  Courage 
Par contre ils te donnent quoi comme date de livraison ?


----------



## Mii82 (25 Octobre 2008)

Bah depuis le debut c'est ecrit 5 Nov - 6 Nov.
En esperant que ca arrive quand meme un peu avant.


----------



## kevinh44fr (25 Octobre 2008)

J'ai enfin mon tracking UPS ^^
Bon, par contre, j'ai le même numéro de suivi sur Apple pour l'ipod et le mac, mais sur UPS j'ai 2 colis.
1 qui arrive le 28, l'autre le 29 (Apple m'indique que ma date de livraison est le 28)
Pour le 29, il a été précisé  : "reprogrammé" sur UPS...
Moi je comprends plus rien. Bon en tout cas, je devrais l'avoir mercredi au plus tard (moi qui l'esperait lundi )


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

Ca voudrait dire qu'UPs a fait en deux colis, et n'ap as regroupé en hollande
Bizarre
Sinon pdg tu as donc eu ta facture bah on est dans le même cas finalement, j'ai pas été débité mais surement la banque qui a pas encore affiché sur le net

Sinon la Fnac c'est peut être plus rapide, mais j'aurai pas eu 15% ni l'ipod à 24&#8364;


----------



## Smaxintosh (25 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Toujours en route vers la hollande, et toujours pas débité :'(



pareil ...


----------



## GauthZilla (25 Octobre 2008)

Mon MBP vient de partir ^^

Etant donné que je n'ai rien pris d'autre, j'ai directement un suivi UPS depuis Shangai... Et une date de livraison estimée à Mardi... 

On va voir s'il tiennent les délais ^^


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Mon MBP vient de partir ^^
> 
> Etant donné que je n'ai rien pris d'autre, j'ai directement un suivi UPS depuis Shangai... Et une date de livraison estimée à Mardi...
> 
> On va voir s'il tiennent les délais ^^


la meme chose pour moi ... Shangai

si je n'ai rien d'autre il passe forcément par la Hollande ??

Apple me donne deux date de livraison :s le 28 et le 4 nov c'est un peu large et varié...


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Octobre 2008)

Personnellement, mon MBP 2,4Ghz custom 4Go -15% + iPod Nano commandé le 14 au soir, ce trouve aujourd'hui depuis 1H02 à Bruxelles.

La date annoncée est le 28, donc, mardi mais vu l'avancement je penche même pour Lundi.
Et j'ai reçu la facture le 23.


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Personnellement, mon MBP 2,4Ghz custom 4Go -15% + iPod Nano commandé le 14 au soir, ce trouve aujourd'hui depuis 1H02 à Bruxelles.
> 
> La date annoncée est le 28, donc, mardi mais vu l'avancement je penche même pour Lundi.
> Et j'ai reçu la facture le 23.


tu es livré par UPS ?


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> la meme chose pour moi ... Shangai
> 
> si je n'ai rien d'autre il passe forcément par la Hollande ??
> 
> Apple me donne deux date de livraison :s le 28 et le 4 nov c'est un peu large et varié...



Direct Paris la. Car ordinateur seul. J'ai pareil. C'est bcp plus rapide qui si on prend un autre objet 

Prenez la date dite par UPS


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Direct Paris la. Car ordinateur seul. J'ai pareil. C'est bcp plus rapide qui si on prend un autre objet
> 
> Prenez la date dite par UPS


A yes merci beaucoup de ta réponse .

je sens que je vais passer une meilleur journée 

tu pense que pour Mardi c'est possible ?


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> A yes merci beaucoup de ta réponse .
> 
> je sens que je vais passer une meilleur journée
> 
> tu pense que pour Mardi c'est possible ?



regarde avec le numéro 1Z sur le site UPS et regarde quand il est prevu de livré  

PS : regarde mon screen c'est indiqué


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

ok merci désolé pour les questions d'apprenti ...


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> ok merci désolé pour les questions d'apprenti ...



Pas de soucis t'inquiete  On va tous l'avoir entre lundi et mercredi maintenant pour ceux qui ont commandé jusqu'au 16-17 inclus.


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

bizarre je n'ai pas de date de livraison pour moi .. 

j'ai la même page que toi mais pas de date...au dessus de l'adresse ..


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> tu es livré par UPS ?


Oui, exactement.


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Octobre 2008)

François, ne pas prendre d'iPod ne te fais même pas gagner un jour, ton colis est encore à shangaï ?


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Pas de soucis t'inquiete  On va tous l'avoir entre lundi et mercredi maintenant pour ceux qui ont commandé jusqu'au 16-17 inclus.


ok super merci pour ces belles nouvelles !


----------



## chupastar (25 Octobre 2008)

Donc ceux qui l'ont commandé le lendemain (le 18) vont l'avoir cette semaine normalement... Arf, j'en doute... Le mien n'est toujours pas expédié et doit passer par la Hollande.


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> François, ne pas prendre d'iPod ne te fais même pas gagner un jour, ton colis est encore à shangaï ?



Il est arrivé à Paris la, à la douanne, il partira cette après midi pour Bordeaux et je l'aurai lundi vers 10 h du matin. 

Pourquoi aussi précis? Car ca fait maintenant 3 ans que ca c'est toujours passé ainsi en commandant un mac qui vient fraichement d'être dispo. J'espère pas me tromper.

Alors Oui, prendre un Ipod retarde de 48 h environ. Car il rassemble l'ordi et l'ipod en Hollande.


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Il est arrivé à Paris la, à la douanne, il partira cette après midi pour Bordeaux et je l'aurai lundi vers 10 h du matin.
> 
> Pourquoi aussi précis? Car ca fait maintenant 3 ans que ca c'est toujours passé ainsi en commandant un mac qui vient fraichement d'être dispo. J'espère pas me tromper.
> 
> Alors Oui, prendre un Ipod retarde de 48 h environ. Car il rassemble l'ordi et l'ipod en Hollande.


toi qui à l'air bien au courant tu comprends pour quoi je n'ai pas de date sur le suivi UPS ?


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> toi qui à l'air bien au courant tu comprends pour quoi je n'ai pas de date sur le suivi UPS ?



Le fait de ne pas avoir de suivi UPS, peut être pour plusieurs raisons 

1) UPS n'a pas scanné le colis et il le sera arrivant en Europe ==> Ca arrive parfois

2) Le numéro de suivi sera donné une fois arrivé en Hollande, si tu as pris quelques choses de plus, c'est bien le cas?

Mais attend lundi devrait y avoir quelque chose. Une fois j'ai même eu une livraison sans savoir où était le colis, il est arrivé pouff un matin.


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Le fait de ne pas avoir de suivi UPS, peut être pour plusieurs raisons
> 
> 1) UPS n'a pas scanné le colis et il le sera arrivant en Europe ==> Ca arrive parfois
> 
> ...


non pour ma part rien à part mon Macbook alu 

on verra bien si d'ici lundi la date apparait et sinon in chala .. !


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> non pour ma part rien à part mon Macbook alu
> 
> on verra bien si d'ici lundi la date apparait et sinon in chala .. !



Il est marqué expédié depuis quand?


----------



## C.C. (25 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Citation:
> Envoyé par *C.C.*
> 
> 
> ...



et bien je ne pense pas il est mis ca...

*       Oct 19, 2008 at 04:14 AM PDT    * - Order number *W87...* 
 


*Prepared for Shipment*                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Ships: 7 business days                                                                           
Delivers: 07 Nov, 2008 - 10 Nov, 2008

enfin j'espère que non...


----------



## Smaxintosh (25 Octobre 2008)

les imprimantes sont en hollande aussi ?


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

C.C. a dit:


> et bien je ne pense pas il est mis ca...
> 
> *       Oct 19, 2008 at 04:14 AM PDT    * - Order number
> 
> ...



Pas encore parti. Enleve ton numéro de commande c'est préférable


----------



## kevinh44fr (25 Octobre 2008)

Moi ça ne vient pas de shangaÏ et j'ai 2 colis 

http://img397.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ups1yd3.jpg
http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ups2ls1.jpg
http://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ups3ho2.jpg


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Il est marqué expédié depuis quand?


il est éxpédié depuis ce matin ...

peut etre qu'il y a un délai avant d'avoir la date non ?


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> il est éxpédié depuis ce matin ...
> 
> peut etre qu'il y a un délai avant d'avoir la date non ?



On est samedi donc ça peut joué tu l'aura le numéro de suivi lundi. Tu devrai le recevoir jeudi je pense si tu as rien pris d'autre que le macbook


----------



## Mii82 (25 Octobre 2008)

C'est fou quand meme j'ai l'impression que tous ceux qui l'ont commande le 17 ont leur commande expediee alors que la mienne ne l'est toujours pas


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> On est samedi donc ça peut joué tu l'aura le numéro de suivi lundi. Tu devrai le recevoir jeudi je pense si tu as rien pris d'autre que le macbook


j'ai le numéro de suivi depuis ce matin, mais pas la date de livraison sur le site UPS

en tout cas merci pour toute ces réponses ...

Wait and see !


----------



## baindejardin (25 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Pas de soucis t'inquiete  On va tous l'avoir entre lundi et mercredi maintenant pour ceux qui ont commandé jusqu'au 16-17 inclus.



Je l'ai commandé le 16 au soir à un Apple Premium de Lyon ...

Quand penses-tu que je puisses recevoir la bête ? ^^


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

francois a tout clairement expliqué dans ces derniers posts.
Par contre si on a pas le suivi UPS c'est donc qu'il passe par la hollande récupérer un ipod par exemple et ce n'estp as ups qui fait l'intermédiaire mais une autre société
Et après c'est UPS et là le numéro UPS apparaitra sur le suivi
Et on est débité quand cela part de hollande
Donc moi il a été expédié le 22 si je dis pas de betise donc je pense qu'il est déjà arrivé en hollande

kevin>> c'est bizarre toi tu as deux colis UPS dont un c'est le mac 4,80kg et l'autre ca doit être un ipod à 200g
mais c'est bizarre ils ont fait deux colis UPS et de hollande donc ca veut dire qu'il a déjà fait shanghai-hollande
Un oubli ou je sais pas un autre problème enfin tu le recevras bien de toute façon
J'ai commandé le 15 à 20h comme toi je te dirais pour moi dès que j'aurai UPS mais là j'ai rien


----------



## ArisM (25 Octobre 2008)

Hello tout le monde,

Premier post sur MacGeneration, premier MAC en commande, je me réjouis beaucoup mais l'attente est vraiment abusement longue (OK, je suis psycho )



Pdg a dit:


> Grrr.
> 
> JH cherche corde.
> 
> ...



Je suis exactement dans la meme situation que toi et la Facture, ca m'a bien fait flipper! J'ai cru que c'etait la douane qui m'ecrivait pour dire que les donnees ne sont pas completes etc...

Enfin j'attends toujours ce foutu numero de Tracking UPS ou TNT (comme Monsieur Apple Support me l'a dit hier).

Est-ce que parce que j'ai pris un iPod (Offre etudiante) et un Apple Care prix special Universite (EPFL)

Enfin la Suisse c'est un peu plus loin que la france depuis la Hollande, ca doit venir de la


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

Autant pour moi. 

Mon colis vient d'arriver en Hollande et non à Paris, curieux mais ca doit être une politique de UPS désormais. Il se peut que ça soit le 28/10 maintenant. Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Autant pour moi.
> 
> Mon colis vient d'arriver en Hollande et non à Paris, curieux mais ca doit être une politique de UPS désormais. Il se peut que ça soit le 28/10 maintenant. Je vous tiens au courant


re bonjour ,

je viens de recevoir exactement les meme infos que toi ...

c'est pas bon comme nouvelle la douane ?

en tout cas il se raproche ..


----------



## Florian95 (25 Octobre 2008)

Bah la douane, c'est normal, il y a que en Europe ou il y en a plus 
Mais tout est en regle, ca passera sans pb...

Moi j'ai toujours pas d'UPS 

Florian


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Bah la douane, c'est normal, il y a que en Europe ou il y en a plus
> Mais tout est en regle, ca passera sans pb...
> 
> Moi j'ai toujours pas d'UPS
> ...



Tu penses que ça va jouer sur un report ou pas? Il était prévu pour le 27


----------



## Ronanetkaren (25 Octobre 2008)

macbook pro commandé le 18/10 au matin (seul)
Livraison programmée le 03 ou 04 novembre sur Apple store
Statut prêt à l'expédition hier soir
Mail d'expédition reçu d'apple ce midi avec date de livraison inchangée
Par contre avec le numéro de suivi ups ireland récupéré sur Apple store us, le site de suivi ups m'indique livraison à mon domicile le 27/10, soit lundi ...
Suis je en droit de rêver ?


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Bah la douane, c'est normal, il y a que en Europe ou il y en a plus
> Mais tout est en regle, ca passera sans pb...
> 
> Moi j'ai toujours pas d'UPS
> ...


courage !!
tu as commandé quand ?


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> re bonjour ,
> 
> je viens de recevoir exactement les meme infos que toi ...
> 
> ...



ahahah ils ont voyagé ensemble !! Que c'est mignon tout ca loooool !!! 

Au pire 1 jour de plus c'est tout.


----------



## Florian95 (25 Octobre 2008)

Pour la douane, si il est retenu c'est 1/2 jour de plus max... pas de soucis.

Commandé le 15 au soir...

Pas débité, envoyé le 22, mais aucun tracking... Et aucun nouvelle, prévu sur le site d'Apple pour vendredi mais je commence a doute, car tout les gens du 15 l,On recu pour la plupart et bcp de gens on leur UPS avant moi 
J,aimerais l'avoir avant, car je pars vendredi matin 

Florian


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

Ronanetkaren a dit:


> macbook pro commandé le 18/10 au matin (seul)
> Livraison programmée le 03 ou 04 novembre sur Apple store
> Statut prêt à l'expédition hier soir
> Mail d'expédition reçu d'apple ce midi avec date de livraison inchangée
> ...



Non enfin compte mardi pas avant. Il est parti la veille du tient et il doit arriver le 27, donc compte pour le 28/10


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> ahahah ils ont voyagé ensemble !! Que c'est mignon tout ca loooool !!!
> 
> Au pire 1 jour de plus c'est tout.



et oui c'est toujours mieux a deux les voyages normalement dédouannement ce we et ensuite zou !!

chez nous avant mercredi non ?


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Pour la douane, si il est retenu c'est 1/2 jour de plus max... pas de soucis.
> 
> Commandé le 15 au soir...
> 
> ...



Super merci, UPS circule le samedi soir et le dimanche entre les différents entrepôts tu sais toi?


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Pour la douane, si il est retenu c'est 1/2 jour de plus max... pas de soucis.
> 
> Commandé le 15 au soir...
> 
> ...


il doit bien etre quelque part  


courage si tu as été débité normalement ça ne devrai plus tarder..


----------



## Florian95 (25 Octobre 2008)

Pas débité... 
je veux le recevoir avant jeudi, sinon je suis mega frustré... une semaine de plus d'attente...


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Pas débité...
> je veux le recevoir avant jeudi, sinon je suis mega frustré... une semaine de plus d'attente...


et oui je comprend bien ..

je viens de vérifier pas débité pur moi non plus alors qu'il est en dédouanement en Hollande...

donc peut etre de l'espoir pour toi ...

Wait and see


----------



## Ronanetkaren (25 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Non enfin compte mardi pas avant. Il est parti la veille du tient et il doit arriver le 27, donc compte pour le 28/10



pourtant le site ups m'indique clairement "livraison reprogrammée le 27/10/2008"

Bien en avance sur le délai apple dans tous les cas


----------



## Florian95 (25 Octobre 2008)

Ronanetkaren a dit:


> Bien en avance sur le délai apple dans tous les cas



Ca ce sont de bonnes paroles !


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Super merci, UPS circule le samedi soir et le dimanche entre les différents entrepôts tu sais toi?


bonne question pour florian...

alors les douanes bossent le WE ?


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

En faite je suis pas le seul à pas avoir de numéro UPS et c'est bien car on sait pas où est notre colis et un matin ca va sonné et ouh un jolie colis nous attendra.
Car Ronanetkaren si UPS te dit lundi chez toi perso je sais pas s'il se trompe souvent, mais ca arrive.
Enfin tu as commandé le 18 et nous (moi et d'autres personnes) bien avant c'est à dire le 15 matin ou soir donc même si il doit récupérer un truc en hollande et bien on peut l'espérer avant toi.
Mais sinon francçois le tien est bien passé par la Hollande il passe tous par la hollande car il faut que Apple paye les taxes, sinon ca voudrait dire qu'il fait shanghai à chez toi directement et la douane tu la payerais à l'arriver.
Donc il y a dans tout les cas un intermédiaire, et en hollande si ipod il y a et bien ca rallonge car faut refaire le paquet alors que s'il y a rien et bien ca peut repartir direct

Pour les douanes, il bosse moins qu'UPS et chronopost en tout cas car chronopost à 4h du matin que ce soit Roissy ou chez moi ils sont déjà là, et même à 22h à Roissy
Ils sont des horaires matinaux il me semble.
Après les douanes il bossent pas le WE ca je suis sûr, il rattaque le lundi et là il s'occupe de tout.
Mais sinon chronopost par exemple quand je recçois des colis de Hong Jong et bien le dimanche à 3h(enfin la nuit du dimanche au lundi) ils sont déjà au boulot et je recois le Lundi


----------



## Florian95 (25 Octobre 2008)

ordimans, on se tiens au jus, car ils sont ensemble a mon avis


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> En faite je suis pas le seul à pas avoir de numéro UPS et c'est bien car on sait pas où est notre colis et un matin ca va sonné et ouh un jolie colis nous attendra.
> Car Ronanetkaren si UPS te dit lundi chez toi perso je sais pas s'il se trompe souvent, mais ca arrive.
> Enfin tu as commandé le 18 et nous (moi et d'autres personnes) bien avant c'est à dire le 15 matin ou soir donc même si il doit récupérer un truc en hollande et bien on peut l'espérer avant toi.
> Mais sinon francçois le tien est bien passé par la Hollande il passe tous par la hollande car il faut que Apple paye les taxes, sinon ca voudrait dire qu'il fait shanghai à chez toi directement et la douane tu la payerais à l'arriver.
> ...



Je suis daccord. Mais il aurait pu arriver à Paris comme j'avais eu pour mon MBA. Ca aurai été plus simple et rapide.

Tu penses que je l'aurai lundi comme il l'indiquait jusqu'à ce blocage à la Douane?


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

Je dirais que oui, car il me semble que sur l'autre topic où l'on parlait du tracking et bien ca avait pas duré longtemps car ca doit pas être fait pas des douaniers.
Enfin c'est mon avis mais bon c'est Apple qui s'occupe de tout. L'usine envoie de shanghai jusqu'à l'entrepôt en hollande et à mon avis ils gèrent tout.
mais au plus tard mardi
Tu nous tiens au jus

Sinon florian je pense également qu'il voyage ensemble (avec surement 200 autres commandes) il y a également celui de kevin mais lui a son numéro UPS et celui de Pdg

Par contre moi toujours pas débite je vous dirais demain vu que ca apparait en décalé sur le net.


----------



## Marsu69 (25 Octobre 2008)

Je pense que le mien est dans le même avion que vous ^^

Il rejoint la hollande pour son Merge machin chose avec toutes les autres conneries que j'ai acheté avec.... Ah si j'avais su....

Pas de tracking UPS, seulement un truc Walsh pour une partie de la commande mais rien pour le MB.

Bref je prie pour qu'il arrive avant Jeudi prochain mais j'ai un ptit doute.


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (25 Octobre 2008)

Toujours pas de tracking UPS pour moi non plus :
*   	Oct 15, 2008 at 06:23 AM PDT    * - Order number *W...
*Shipped on: Oct 24, 2008 							 								via Merge In Tnst NL Til 							 							 								 									
Delivers: 04 Nov, 2008 - 05 Nov, 2008 								 							 						 					
MB 13.3/2.4/CTO 					

Shipped on: Oct 24, 2008 							 								via Walsh Western B.V
IPOD NANO (4TH GEN)8GB GREEN-ZKK

Donc parti le 24 de chine et quelque part je ne sais où... et toujours pas débité.


----------



## xonotor (25 Octobre 2008)

Et merde fallait que cela les douanes vérifie le colis grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

En plus un pote a besoin de le voir ....

J4èspère que sa va rien changer


----------



## argento (25 Octobre 2008)

salut tout le monde, voila moi je voulais savoir, j'ai commander le nouveau macbook 13 pouces le mardi, le soir de sa sortie (le 14 si j'me souviens bien)..

Est-ce que tout le monde ici a commander son macbook en france et l'a recu ces quelques derniers jours?

car moi, dans la suivi de la commande ils me disent :*

Date de livraison estimée : 24 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement)

État actuel de lexpédition : Disponible pour livraison finale au client, 24 Oct. 2008

Historique des événements : En cours de livraison, 24 Oct. 2008 *

Voila, donc a peu pres, est-ce que vous savez quand je devrais le recevoir, j'ai l'impression que ca deviens un peu long :S Vu que la livraison finale a ete faites le 24, et aujourd'hui j'ai rien recu et j'dois attendre jusqu'a LUNDI 

Voila, merci d'avance
PS : desole pour les accents, clavier americain oblige


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Octobre 2008)

Ouai donc d'après tout ça, ça me semble bizarre que certaisn l'ont de programmer pour Lundi alros qu'il se situe en Hollande, alors que le mien prévu pour mardi est déjà en Belgique.


----------



## spyan (25 Octobre 2008)

HOURRA  ! Mon MBP a été expédié à midi, il est actuellement à Shangai !!

le plus drole c'est qu'UPS me dit que la livraison a été reprogrammée pour le 27/10, soit ... Lundi !! Je doute fort qu'il fasse Shangai - Biarritz en 48 h ! Surtout un Week-end !!

D'après vous je l'aurais quand ???


----------



## noche84 (25 Octobre 2008)

Tssss j'aurais du commander le miens + tot... ( commande effectuée le lundi 20 à 14h... et avec un iPod en + )...

Par contre, chose étrange, il était déjà marqué en "prêt a l'expédition" jeudi... ( Mais toujours pas envoyé évidemment... Ils estiment ça entre le 7 et le 10 Novembre )...

Plus râlant : Mon iBook m'a laché mercredi aprèm pendant que je donnais un cours... Donc ça urge !!!

Enfin, voir vos réactions, votre attente, je me dis que j'suis pas seul et qu'il ne vaut mieux pas trop espérer l'avoir la semaine prochaine donc j'vais tenter de sauvegarder les données de l'ibook entre 2 déconnages


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> HOURRA ! Mon MBP a été expédié à midi, il est actuellement à Shangai !!
> 
> le plus drole c'est qu'UPS me dit que la livraison a été reprogrammée pour le 27/10, soit ... Lundi !! Je doute fort qu'il fasse Shangai - Biarritz en 48 h ! Surtout un Week-end !!
> 
> D'après vous je l'aurais quand ???


 
Euh, une petite question, sur le site d'UPS je peux voir la date d'expédition mais pas la date de reception estimée.....
Comment faîtes vous pour la voir ?


----------



## spyan (25 Octobre 2008)

C'est marqué ; date de livraison reprogrammée ; 27/10/2008

enfin bon , dans mon cas j'y crois pas trop !


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Euh, une petite question, sur le site d'UPS je peux voir la date d'expédition mais pas la date de reception estimée.....
> Comment faîtes vous pour la voir ?


oui je suis dans le meme cas ... quelqu'un à une solution ?

tracking UPS mais sur leur site j'ai le suivi mais pas de date de livraison ...


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> C'est marqué ; date de livraison reprogrammée ; 27/10/2008
> 
> enfin bon , dans mon cas j'y crois pas trop !


 
Oui mais ou sur le site, car je n'en ai aucune trace.


----------



## Ronanetkaren (25 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> HOURRA  ! Mon MBP a été expédié à midi, il est actuellement à Shangai !!
> 
> le plus drole c'est qu'UPS me dit que la livraison a été reprogrammée pour le 27/10, soit ... Lundi !! Je doute fort qu'il fasse Shangai - Biarritz en 48 h ! Surtout un Week-end !!
> 
> D'après vous je l'aurais quand ???



je suis dans le même cas
Expédition ce midi 
Livraison prévue lundi


----------



## spyan (25 Octobre 2008)

Ben écoute Le site d'UPS vient de me dire qu'en fait ma livraison est prévue pour le 28/10 !! Cool ! Alors qu'hier le suivi Apple m'indiquait que la livraison était prévue entre le 7 et le 10 Novembre !!

Ben normalement sur le site d'UPS tu as ca : 

*Numéro de suivi :	 1Z 4xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx	  
Type :	 Colis	  
Statut :	 En transit - Date respectée  	 
Livraison programmée :	 28/10/2008	 
Expédié à :	 BIARRITZ, FR	 
Expédié ou facturé le :	 25/10/2008	 
Produit :	 WORLD EASE
Service :	 UPS SAVER	 
Poids :	 4,90 kg*


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

Toujours inférieur à 5kg
Donc je pense pas que la boite fasse le même poids que l'ordi donc je pense qu'il est bien protégé
Sinon j'ai l'impression que UPS se mélange les pinceaux, il prévoie une livraison un jour avant d'envoyer le colis et de commencer son acheminement
Moi vu que j'ai pas de suivi UPS je me fis au date apple et aux autres qui ont commandés


----------



## Ronanetkaren (25 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> Ben écoute Le site d'UPS vient de me dire qu'en fait ma livraison est prévue pour le 28/10 !! Cool ! Alors qu'hier le suivi Apple m'indiquait que la livraison était prévue entre le 7 et le 10 Novembre !!
> 
> Ben normalement sur le site d'UPS tu as ca :
> 
> ...


Je viens d'avoir le même message ...
28/10 
Souhaitons leur bon voyage ...


----------



## renchap (25 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> et oui c'est toujours mieux a deux les voyages normalement dédouannement ce we et ensuite zou !!
> 
> chez nous avant mercredi non ?



Voyage à trois, j'ai exactement les mêmes dates et heures, et les mêmes infos (douane, ...)

J'espère l'avoir lundi comme prévu, j'ai hate


----------



## ArisM (25 Octobre 2008)

Ah que c'est frustrant l'attente surtout quand on ne sait pas ou il est...

MacBook Custom + iPod + AppleCare commande le 14 a 9h30 Heure locale suisse.

Date de livraison estimee lors de la commande : 4 ou 5 Novembre 2008

Puis 21 Octobre, je recois : Expédié!!! Mais la je vois deux expedition, l'iPod plus l'AppleCare avec un tracking Number Walsh Western (sur le site americain et non le site suisse) et un autre envoi pour le MacBook sans Tracking number. Donc c'est indique expedie le 21 octobre pour la MacBook aussi mais pas de tracking et en plus dessous c'est ecrit : Délai estimé de livraison: 04 Nov, 2008 - 05 Nov, 2008 (le delai initial lors de la commande).

Et quand je clique sur : suivre cette expedition je tombe sur une page avec en bas la liste des trois produits : MacBook + AppleCare + iPod (comme tout le monde le dit ca passe en hollande pour etre regroupe). Par contre pas de numero : Numéro de suivi du transporteur ou de Transporteur assigne, et ca depuis le 21 Octobre!

J'espere avoir un numero de Tracking lundi pour une livraison pour la fin de semaine au plus tard, ca commence a me frustrer...

Au moins je peux partager ma douleur avec d'autres personnes et je me sens mieux LOL :-D

Ah oui j'oubliais, j'ai recu la facture hier et la confirmation de l'AppleCare pour mon MacBook par email a 23h, ca fait tard... Enfin je pense qu'ils ont recu le Mac en Hollande et qu'ils ont pris le numero de serie pour l'assigner a mon AppleCare, enfin c'est ce que je pense et espere...


----------



## tofskite (25 Octobre 2008)

renchap a dit:


> Voyage à trois, j'ai exactement les mêmes dates et heures, et les mêmes infos (douane, ...)
> 
> J'espère l'avoir lundi comme prévu, j'ai hate


moi je penche plus pour mardi ou mercredi car le dédouanement le WE c'est  pas gagné.. donc Lundi douane et transport = mardi ou mercredi selon le trafic ... lol


----------



## Mii82 (25 Octobre 2008)

Commande le 17 et toujours pas expediee, c'est normal? Je suis le seul?


----------



## spyan (25 Octobre 2008)

Ben oui, souhaitons leur bon voyage ! ils viennent d'arriver aux Pays Bas !!


----------



## Simphusband (25 Octobre 2008)

Petite question, il y en a t il parmi vous qui ont fait une commande avec un ipod ou avec une imprimante et qui ont leur numéro de tracking UPS???

[perso]

Commande d'un macbook sans custom effectué le 14 au soir avec un ipod nano + gravure
Expédia via Machin truc... le 22
Débiter hier

et j'attend toujours...

[/perso]


----------



## spyan (25 Octobre 2008)

Au fait vous connaissiez ça : 
C'est super ca marche nickel, en plus si vous avez les SMS illimités ca vous coute rien !!
J'ai trouvé ca sur le site d'UPS :

*Comment fonctionne le système UPS SMS Tracking ?* 
UPS SMS Tracking fonctionne sur votre téléphone mobile GSM. Pour accéder à ce système, il vous suffit d'activer la fonction messagerie de votre téléphone et d'appuyer sur une touche. Suivez la procédure ci-dessous :

Sélectionnez l'option messagerie de votre téléphone mobile.
Sélectionnez l'option de création de message.
Saisissez votre numéro de suivi UPS.
a. Si vous entrez "UPS" avant le numéro de suivi, vous serez averti automatiquement de la livraison dans un délai de quelques minutes.
b. Si vous omettez "UPS," vous serez informé du dernier état de votre colis : en transit ou avec tous les détails relatifs à la livraison.
Appuyez sur Envoyer.
Composez le numéro de téléphone d'UPS :

Autriche : +43-(0)-664-15-00-253
Belgique : +32-(0)-496-587691 (Mobistar)
+32-(0)-475-354012 (Proximus)
République tchèque : +42-0602662233
Danemark : +45-20205148 
Egypte: +2-012-2253335
Finlande : +358-(0)-407256326
France : +33-(0)-671587899
Allemagne : +49-(0)-170-9221973
Grèce : +30 6932 63 63 64
Hongrie : +36-209727356
Irlande : +353-(0)-87-6299512
Israël : +97-254877001
Italie : +39-335-761-3832
Pays-Bas : +31-(0)-653441940


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Petite question, il y en a t il parmi vous qui ont fait une commande avec un ipod ou avec une imprimante et qui ont leur numéro de tracking UPS???
> 
> [perso]
> 
> ...




Il me semble pas justement, on a tous notre suivi coupé en deux avec TNT et WW
Et pas de UPS
Mais à mon avis apple ne nous préviendra pas quand le colis sera arrivé en hollande car moi je pense qu'il est déjà arrivé.
Et donc après il doit être réexpedié ou bientôt


----------



## kevinh44fr (25 Octobre 2008)

Darkdestiny tu as commandé un ipod en +?
Parce que, comme nos colis se suivent, j'aimerais savoir si toi aussi tu en as 2. (j'en ai un en hollande, et l'autre en belgique. Et le pire, c'est que le poids de celui qui est en hollande est de 4,90 kg, donc ça doit être le MBP)


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

Tes suivis ont pas bougés depuis tout à l'heure kevin?
Tiens nous au jus pour savoir s'ils vont se regrouper quelques part ou pas
Tu as demandé une gravure ?


----------



## kevinh44fr (25 Octobre 2008)

Non, ça n'a pas bougé.
Oui j'ai demandé une gravure. Pourquoi? Ils gravent en belgique? (c'est le paquet de 200g en belgique il me semble)


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Darkdestiny tu as commandé un ipod en +?
> Parce que, comme nos colis se suivent, j'aimerais savoir si toi aussi tu en as 2. (j'en ai un en hollande, et l'autre en belgique. Et le pire, c'est que le poids de celui qui est en hollande est de 4,90 kg, donc ça doit être le MBP)


 
Oui iPod + MBP custom, j'en ai bien deux chez UPS mais les deux sont en belgique.


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

Toujours bloqué à la douane. C'était marqué 27/10 avant ça. Maintenant je sais pas et lundi j'ai besoin de savoir si je dois être présent ou pas le matin !! sniff


----------



## kevinh44fr (25 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Oui iPod + MBP custom, j'en ai bien deux chez UPS mais les deux sont en belgique.



ok comme toi alors.
J'ai mon MBP a eindoven (lecture au départ), et l'ipod en belgique ("lecture à l'arrivée)
Ils vont peut-être les rapprochés en Belgique en fait.


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

J'ai quelque chose d'hallucinant à vous montrer, vous voyez ? Il repart en Chine MDRRR ? 

Ca sent le sapin ca !!! Vous marrez pas !! Comprend pas la, la date est celle de demain donc départ Chine à nouveau?? Bug ?? lol


----------



## Solidsnake31 (25 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> J'ai quelque chose d'hallucinant à vous montrer, vous voyez ? Il repart en Chine MDRRR ?
> 
> Ca sent le sapin ca !!! Vous marrez pas !! Comprend pas la, la date est celle de demain donc départ Chine à nouveau?? Bug ?? lol


 T'inquiete pas c'est un bug j'ai déja vu sa sur des forums a l"époque du macbook air tu l'auras dans le temps prévu

Inquietons nous plutot des pixels mords bulles sous la dalle en verre et aluminium qui vire aux noirs sur les coins y a pas mal de forum americains qui en parlent quand meme 

Prions que cela ne soit pas comme l'iphone :love:


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2008)

Je dirais que "les données du colis sont traitées par les services des douanes" ne veut absolument pas dire que le colis est au Pays-Bas, mais simplement que ces services se trouvent là-bas.

Ton colis n'as certainement pas encore quitté la Chine...


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je dirais que "les données du colis sont traitées par les services des douanes" ne veut absolument pas dire que le colis est au Pays-Bas, mais simplement que ces services se trouvent là-bas.



Il serait encore en Chine ? Scandale, pour un départ 3 jours après annoncé et une commande de ce portable le soir de la keynote ! 

Etant membre ADC Premium je pourrais raler Grrr llooooool


----------



## Solidsnake31 (25 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je dirais que "les données du colis sont traitées par les services des douanes" ne veut absolument pas dire que le colis est au Pays-Bas, mais simplement que ces services se trouvent là-bas.
> 
> Ton colis n'as certainement pas encore quitté la Chine...


 Exact j'avais pas fait gaffe au dédouanement  juste avant d'un coté c'est logique pour ceux qui ont pris un ipod en plus sa a mis 3 4 jours pour arriver en hollande donc la france c'est  3 4 5 jours surement


----------



## Darkn3xx (25 Octobre 2008)

Macbook commandé le 20/10 avec un iPod Touch et une housse. 
Je viens de recevoir un mail m'indiquant que ma commande a été expédiée.







On est le 25 mais elle a été expédiée le 26, ça c'est très fort quand même


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> Exact j'avais pas fait gaffe au dédouanement  juste avant d'un coté c'est logique pour ceux qui ont pris un ipod en plus sa a mis 3 4 jours pour arriver en hollande donc la france c'est  3 4 5 jours surement



J'ai pas pris d'ipod ou quoi que ce soit. Est ce que tu penses que j'aurai mon MBP le 27/10 comme c'était annoncé sur le site de UPS ?


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

Donc la gravure serait en belgique et c'est pour cela qu'il y a deux colis kevin
Vont il se regroupés en hollande je pense pas ca prendrai encore du temps à mon avis tu les recevras séparement
enfin on verra bien
Quelle étude des suivis lol pour pas grand chose

Sinon francois ca se trouve ils ont oubliés un truc en chine et il repart, mais à mon avis il est pas parti de Shanghai et c'est le suivi en hollande qui a bugger
Car ca me parait logique le 25 à 20h44 il part et le 26à 2h soit 4h plus tard l'avion ne fait que décoller de shanghai et à 20h44 il était juste prêt à partir
Enfin inquiète toi pas trop on les aura la semaine prochaine. Les suivis c'est pas toujours le top et UPS c'est vraiment nul
Moi parmi une quinzaine de suivi chronopost venu de hong kong ca a bugé 2 fois, une fois il a cafouillé dans l'ordre et une autre fois il a oublié des étapes.

Sinon j'ai une petite idée au passage, essaye sur le site de UPS US car en faite là la traduction a l'air un peu nul en faite.

Sinon le 27 c'est un peu tôt je pense, il faut plus se fier à la date apple.
Mais le 27 c'est lundi, on verra si le suivi évolue demain et tu nous diras.
Mais attends calmement après pour ton problème de présence au moment de la livraison et bien attends et tu improviseras. Sinon darknex tu as commandé 4h avant moi et bien d'avoir pris d'autres objets ca a bien ralentis, selon apple de 4 jours car moi je suis le 3 et 4 avec juste un ipod. Enfin gagner 125&#8364; et perdre 2 jours je suis pas à ça prêt tant que je l'ai avant le 3 novembrer (date prévue par Apple au début) et là c'est le 1 dans le suivi détaille et à mon avis cette date est bonne. Quelle est la date dans le suivi apple pour toi françois ?


----------



## §mat§ (25 Octobre 2008)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Macbook commandé le 20/10 avec un iPod Touch et une housse.
> Je viens de recevoir un mail m'indiquant que ma commande a été expédiée.
> 
> On est le 25 mais elle a été expédiée le 26, ça c'est très fort quand même



Actuellement en Chine (lieu de départ des colis), nous sommes le 26... Voilà qui peut te rassurer quant aux informations distillées par Apple.


----------



## Darkn3xx (25 Octobre 2008)

@ordimans : sur le récapitulatif que j'ai posté c'est indiqué 6-7 novembre, dans le mail que j'ai reçu ils disent 4 novembre et dans le suivi détaillé 5 novembre 
Depuis le temps que je l'attends ce mac, on va dire que je suis plus à quelques jours près. Ca approche, ça approche...

@§mat§ : j'aurai pensé le contraire, qu'en Chine on est le 24. J'ai rien dit alors :rose:


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Donc la gravure serait en belgique et c'est pour cela qu'il y a deux colis kevin
> Vont il se regroupés en hollande je pense pas ca prendrai encore du temps à mon avis tu les recevras séparement
> enfin on verra bien
> Quelle étude des suivis lol pour pas grand chose
> ...



Suivi Apple 28/10 et suivi UPS 27/10, mais c'est vraiment pas pro tout ça. Si j'ai rien lundi, je vais quand même ralé. Je suis comme ça, ca vient surement de mon métier lol.

Quelqu'un a un numéro pour appeller UPS pour avoir une personne et non une bobine qui cause lol ? UPS est joignable le week end?


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

Week end samedi oui
Week end dimanche je pesne pas
Donc tu attends lundi matin 6h enfin quand tu te lèves tu regardes le suivi
Si pas bouger tu apple Apple et UPS 
Si bougé tu agis en fonction


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Week end samedi oui
> Week end dimanche je pesne pas
> Donc tu attends lundi matin 6h enfin quand tu te lèves tu regardes le suivi
> Si pas bouger tu apple Apple et UPS
> Si bougé tu agis en fonction



Ok je vois. Arrf bon vivement que je l'ai maintenant.


----------



## Solidsnake31 (25 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Ok je vois. Arrf bon vivement que je l'ai maintenant.


 le mien est en belgique  depuis ce matin cela n'a pas bougé normal c'est le week end je suis quasi certain que je l'aurai que mardi ( lundi arrivée en france mardi distribution sur toulouse  )
Vu que le tien n'est pa encore arrivé en europe ou est en train vu que demain c'est week end et que ups en europe c'est 48 h cela sera pour mardi aussi mini je pense aprés je peus me planter mais conaissant bien UPS cela me parait logique


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> le mien est en belgique  depuis ce matin cela n'a pas bougé normal c'est le week end je suis quasi certain que je l'aurai que mardi ( lundi arrivée en france mardi distribution sur toulouse  )
> Vu que le tien n'est pa encore arrivé en europe ou est en train vu que demain c'est week end et que ups en europe c'est 48 h cela sera pour mardi aussi mini je pense aprés je peus me planter mais conaissant bien UPS cela me parait logique



Allucinant pour un départ de Chine marqué le 23/10 à la base !! Possible qu'ils se sont planté aussi et qu'il est déja en route vers la France. On dedouane pas avant d'arriver en Europe !! Ca n'existe pas ça !!!


----------



## ordimans (26 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai que ca me parait pas logique de dédouaner à l'avance


----------



## titigrou (26 Octobre 2008)

J'ai commancé mercredi, et ils me disent que je serai livré entre le 5 et le 13 novembre    .
Ca se passe comment pour la livraison? Le livreur passe un coup de fil avant de venir ou pas? Histoire que je prévois d'être chez moi!


----------



## Mii82 (26 Octobre 2008)

Franchement je comprends pas comment c'est organise chez apple. Ma commande du 17 n'est toujours pas expediee alors qu'on voit sur ce forum que certain l'ont commande le 20 et leur commande est deja partie...


----------



## NightWalker (26 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Franchement je comprends pas comment c'est organise chez apple. Ma commande du 17 n'est toujours pas expediee alors qu'on voit sur ce forum que certain l'ont commande le 20 et leur commande est deja partie...



Ça dépend si tu as modifié la configuration de base ? si tu as commandé autre chose avec ? mode de paiement ?


----------



## Mii82 (26 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ça dépend si tu as modifié la configuration de base ? si tu as commandé autre chose avec ? mode de paiement ?



J'ai rien modifie du tout, j'ai juste pris un ipod avec. J'ai paye en carte bleue... Je comprends pas


----------



## lainbebop (26 Octobre 2008)

Bah comme tout le monde, ta commande sera expédiée au bout de 7j ouvrés... La mienne c'était au bout de 7j ouvrés, mais ne t'inquiètes pas, une fois envoyé, l'attente est très loin d'être finie...


----------



## NightWalker (26 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> J'ai rien modifie du tout, j'ai juste pris un ipod avec. J'ai paye en carte bleue... Je comprends pas



Quel iPod ? c'est peut-être l'iPod qui a un peu retardé la livraison ? c'est l'offre BackToSchool ?


----------



## Mii82 (26 Octobre 2008)

Oui je sais que ma commande sera envoyee au bout de 7 jours ouvres mais pourquoi des commandes passees apres la mienne partent avant la mienne?


----------



## Mii82 (26 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Quel iPod ? c'est peut-être l'iPod qui a un peu retardé la livraison ? c'est l'offre BackToSchool ?



Un ipod nano tout ce qui a de plus normal sans inscription dessus. Et oui c'est avec l'offre back to school


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Allucinant pour un départ de Chine marqué le 23/10 à la base !! Possible qu'ils se sont planté aussi et qu'il est déja en route vers la France. On dedouane pas avant d'arriver en Europe !! Ca n'existe pas ça !!!


salut François je viens de voir que pour ma aprt c'etait pareil que toi .. départ Shangai ....

je ne comprend rien il ne dédouane pas la bas ... et j'espere qu'il ne repart pas non plus !!


----------



## spyan (26 Octobre 2008)

Pour avoir un super suivi envoyez un SMS avec votre numéro UPS du style 1Z 4xxxxxxxxx au 0671587899 et UPS vous renvoit un SMS pour vous dire ou est votre colis !

Le mien est en transit pour Cologne en Allemagne, alors que sur le site UPS il est marqué : Lecture au Départ Shangai.

J'en déduis donc, que mon précieux est en ce moment dans les nuages entre Shangai et Cologne !!


----------



## NightWalker (26 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Un ipod nano tout ce qui a de plus normal sans inscription dessus. Et oui c'est avec l'offre back to school


Je me demande si Apple ne regroupe pas les commandes BTS ? 
Habituellement les commandes sont envoyées en même temps, or le site de fabrication des iPod n'est pas au même endroit que celle des MB. Or pour les autres, il s'agit d'une seule commande, juste l'ordinateur.


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

tu l'a trouvé où ce systeme de sms ?


----------



## ordimans (26 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Oui je sais que ma commande sera envoyee au bout de 7 jours ouvres mais pourquoi des commandes passees apres la mienne partent avant la mienne?



Où as tu vu des personnes ayant commandés le 20 qui ont déjà le statut expédié ?
Car ici d'après ce que j'ai lu depuis le début on a commandé le 15, et 16 et certains le 17 mais pas plus tard


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> salut François je viens de voir que pour ma aprt c'etait pareil que toi .. départ Shangai ....
> 
> je ne comprend rien il ne dédouane pas la bas ... et j'espere qu'il ne repart pas non plus !!



Bug en faiant marché le suivi par SMS j'ai : 

"TRANSIT TO KOELN (Cologne) en Allemagne" 


Donc il sera bien lundi chez nous !!


----------



## Mii82 (26 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je me demande si Apple ne regroupe pas les commandes BTS ?
> Habituellement les commandes sont envoyées en même temps, or le site de fabrication des iPod n'est pas au même endroit que celle des MB. Or pour les autres, il s'agit d'une seule commande, juste l'ordinateur.



Il me semble que *Darkn3xxa commande un ipod touch avec son mb le 20 et son colis est deja parti.

Enfin bon je vais prendre mon mal en patience, je n'ai plus que ca a faire mais ca me parait quand meme bizarre cette facon de fonctionner chez apple.
*


----------



## spyan (26 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> tu l'a trouvé où ce systeme de sms ?





Sur le Site d'UPS ; regarde :
http://www.ups.com/content/fr/fr/tracking/tracking/sms/index.html?WT.svl=SubNav


----------



## spyan (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Bug en faiant marché le suivi par SMS j'ai :
> 
> "TRANSIT TO KOELN (Cologne) en Allemagne"
> 
> ...



Nous voila rassurés, non François ?


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> Nous voila rassurés, non François ?



Grace à toi en tout ka, lol Merci 

On sait si les transit se font aussi le dimanche?


----------



## spyan (26 Octobre 2008)

A mon avis oui ! Je vois mal UPS s'arreter le dimanche ! Quand on sait ce que ca coute les stocks à gérer, les avions qui restent au sol... A mon avis les transit tournent 7j/7. Après pour les livraisons c'est différent, je pense, mais je suis sur que demain il sera à Cologne, voir peut-etre même en fin de journée à Paris.


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

ok emrci du tuyau pour le sms ..

et bien il se ballade bien en tout cas .. le mien est aussi à Cologne apparemment ...

il va etre fatigué en arrivant ... lol


----------



## spyan (26 Octobre 2008)

Non ! Un grand bol d'air ca ne peut pas faire de mal !!


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> A mon avis oui ! Je vois mal UPS s'arreter le dimanche ! Quand on sait ce que ca coute les stocks à gérer, les avions qui restent au sol... A mon avis les transit tournent 7j/7. Après pour les livraisons c'est différent, je pense, mais je suis sur que demain il sera à Cologne, voir peut-etre même en fin de journée à Paris.



Bordeaux pour demain soir j'espère  Ca sera pour 10 h 30 du mat à LA Rochelle lundi  comme dab .

10 h 15 : Allo C'est Christophe de UPS, je suis dans le quartier en ce moment, j'ai un colis pour vous, vous êtes la .

Oui je suis chez moi je vous attend. 


looool


----------



## spyan (26 Octobre 2008)

Tenez, regardez ça c'est pas mal, ca parle du hub de UPS à Cologne et des liaisons Shangai-Cologne !::http://www.supplychainmagazine.fr/TOUTE-INFO/Archives/SCM003/Experience-3-UPS.pdf


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> Tenez, regardez ça c'est pas mal, ca parle du hub de UPS à Cologne et des liaisons Shangai-Cologne !::http://www.supplychainmagazine.fr/TOUTE-INFO/Archives/SCM003/Experience-3-UPS.pdf



Bah il est quand même passé par la Hollande avant Cologne donc bon ton article doit pas refléter la réalité malheureusement.


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Bah il est quand même passé par la Hollande avant Cologne donc bon ton article doit pas refléter la réalité malheureusement.


oui enfin il est passé par la Hollande selon le site mais selon eux il repart à Shangai...

donc est il réellement passé par la Hollande .???


----------



## spyan (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Bah il est quand même passé par la Hollande avant Cologne donc bon ton article doit pas refléter la réalité malheureusement.



Non ! Je pense pas, comme je ne sais plus qui l'a dit plus haut, NL c'est que le dédouanage, donc une histoire de paperasse administrative, ce sont " Les Donnés du Colis" qui sont traitées la bas, pas le colis lui même !!
Quel interêt de faire les pay-bas - Cologne ( qui est à l'est de l'allemagne) pour aller ensuite à paris, c'est totalement contre-productif !

Je maintiens que les colis font directement par avion Shangai-Cologne !


----------



## NightWalker (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Bah il est quand même passé par la Hollande avant Cologne donc bon ton article doit pas refléter la réalité malheureusement.



Il me semble que UPS ne passe pas par la Hollande...


----------



## spyan (26 Octobre 2008)

Je voulais dire l'Ouest de l'Allemagne et pas l'Est , pardon !


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Il me semble que UPS ne passe pas par la Hollande...


ok et bien à priori il y a du boulot à Cologne pendant la nuit ...cf l'article .

ils disent qu'il y a des liaisons avec Lyon donc ... peut etre Lundi pour moi !!

ou mardi au plus


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> ok et bien à priori il y a du boulot à Cologne pendant la nuit ...cf l'article .
> 
> ils disent qu'il y a des liaisons avec Lyon donc ... peut etre Lundi pour moi !!
> 
> ou mardi au plus



Oui y a aussi pour Bordeaux donc niquel si c'est direct, j'espère en avions


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Oui y a aussi pour Bordeaux donc niquel si c'est direct, j'espère en avions


on peu espérer car normalement Cologne demain matin et départ pour Lyon (ou Bordeaux) dans la nuit de dimanche..

donc peut etre livraison dans la foulé


----------



## spyan (26 Octobre 2008)

Bon; allez je vous souhaite une bonne nuit... Je sens que je vais réver colis moi cette nuit !


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> Bon; allez je vous souhaite une bonne nuit... Je sens que je vais réver colis moi cette nuit !


effectivement tout ça rend fou !! 

vivement que l'on est tout reçu


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> on peu espérer car normalement Cologne demain matin et départ pour Lyon (ou Bordeaux) dans la nuit de dimanche..
> 
> donc peut etre livraison dans la foulé



Le mien est déja à Cologne je pense et a du partir cette nuit pour Paris ou Bordeaux. Croisons les doigts


----------



## berlool (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,
moi j'ai commandé un mb 13" 2ghz + 1 pod le 14 vers 21h, j'ai reçu la facture hier, mais je n'ai aucune informations ni numéro concernant le tracking. en fait rien n'a bougé depuis le jour ou il a été expédié et je n'ai que ca dans le suivi de commande sur l'apple store :

_Adresse dexpédition	PARIS, FR	21 Oct. 2008
Date de livraison estimée	31 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de lexpédition	Expédition acheminée	22 Oct. 2008
_

Comment je peux trouver mon numéo de tracking UPS?
Pour ceux qui l'on commandé à la même date que moi, ou en est votre colis ?
Y a t'il une chance que je le recoive en debut de semaine ?

Bref je suis un peu perdu là


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> moi j'ai commandé un mb 13" 2ghz + 1 pod le 14 vers 21h, j'ai reçu la facture hier, mais je n'ai aucune informations ni numéro concernant le tracking. en fait rien n'a bougé depuis le jour ou il a été expédié et je n'ai que ca dans le suivi de commande sur l'apple store :
> 
> _Adresse dexpédition	PARIS, FR	21 Oct. 2008
> ...



Essaye de le trouver sur le site US du store Apple. C'est souvent plus en avance


----------



## berlool (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Essaye de le trouver sur le site US du store Apple. C'est souvent plus en avance



Je viens de regarder, la seule chose que j'ai de plus sur l'apple store us c'est :

_Shipped on: Oct 22, 2008 via Merge In Tnst NL Til 
Delivers: 31 Oct, 2008 - 03 Nov, 2008
Invoice: 9045645590
Product	 	Qty.
MB 13.3/2.0/2X1GB/160/SD-FRA
 	1

Shipped on: Oct 22, 2008 via Walsh Western B.V.
Tracking #: WW000001808066169499	
Product	 	Qty.
IPOD NANO (4TH GEN)8GB BLUE-ZKK
_

Mais pas de numéro UPS apparament


----------



## noche84 (26 Octobre 2008)

Et bien je corrige mon post de tantot...

Commandé le 20 et signalé comme expédié...

Précision de la commande : MacBook 2Ghz modifié ( + gros HD, commande à distance et adaptateur VGA ) + iPod nano 8Go noir ( sans gravure ) avec l'offre Back to school...

Mode de livraison : Merge In Tnst NL Til ( comme nous en parlions au début de ce fil )

D'après le mail d'Apple, livraison avant le 5... d'après le site, tjrs entre le 7 et le 10...

Voilà pour donner une référence ( toute relative  )


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Le mien est déja à Cologne je pense et a du partir cette nuit pour Paris ou Bordeaux. Croisons les doigts


a oui ?? 


pour moi su r le sms j'ai : transit to cologne..il est donc en route pour cologne..

il se sont doublé en vol ..

bizarre


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> a oui ??
> 
> 
> pour moi su r le sms j'ai : transit to cologne..il est donc en route pour cologne..
> ...



Oui Mais il est déja en fait sur Cologne vu qu'il arrive directement de Chine.  On verra demain dans la journée


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Oui Mais il est déja en fait sur Cologne vu qu'il arrive directement de Chine.  On verra demain dans la journée


ok moi je pensait que vu le site ups il venait de partir de Shangai et qu'il volait pour Cologne. pour ensuite etre dispatché...

enfin bon on verra bien demain effectivement ..


----------



## ordimans (26 Octobre 2008)

Je pense également que les avions ne s'arrêtent pas le dimanche c'est juste les livreurs qui ne bossent pas le week end
Tout le reste ca fonctionne.
Sinon vous avez bien de la chande d'avoir un numéro UPS
et nous pauvre de nous qui n'avons rien pour suivre
peut être le lendemain ou le surlendemain après vous


----------



## spyan (26 Octobre 2008)

Eh oui, je sais c'est dur! Mais je me demande si c'est pas plus dur d'avoir un numéro de tracking UPS, car depuis que j'ai ce fichu numéro, je n'arrête pas de regerder compulsivement le site d'UPS toutes les 2 min !


----------



## renchap (26 Octobre 2008)

De mon côté, le colis était hier en attente de dédouanement sans date de livraison (qui était pour lundi au départ), cette nuit il est passé en corée (hub asiatique d'UPS), et est maintenant en route pour Cologne, ya 10h d'avion, il devrait être arrivé la bas pour midi heure de paris.

Par contre, UPS m'a reprogrammé le colis pour mercredi 
Pour ma dernière commande de mac (il y a 10 jours, un macbook blanc), UPS a livré 1 journée avant celle programmée, donc faut pas trop s'y fier


----------



## spyan (26 Octobre 2008)

renchap a dit:


> De mon côté, le colis était hier en attente de dédouanement sans date de livraison (qui était pour lundi au départ), cette nuit il est passé en corée (hub asiatique d'UPS), et est maintenant en route pour Cologne, ya 10h d'avion, il devrait être arrivé la bas pour midi heure de paris.
> 
> Par contre, UPS m'a reprogrammé le colis pour mercredi
> Pour ma dernière commande de mac (il y a 10 jours, un macbook blanc), UPS a livré 1 journée avant celle programmée, donc faut pas trop s'y fier



Le mien est dans le même avion que le tien ! Mais je pense qu'il y a plus de 10 h d'avions pour faire Korea- Poland .

Je dirais plus 16 h d'avion , je pense qu'il sera en pologne vers 18h heurde Paris


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (26 Octobre 2008)

Rhaaa, je voulais consulter mon p'tit suivi comme tous les matins et l'apple store est fermé, comment ce fait-se ?


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

bonjour et bien le circuit touristique continue maintenant la corée..:d

pas mal le voyage.

selon le tracking sms de UPS il est toujours en transit pour Cologne donc ....

ce soir à Cologne et ensuite livraison mardi... à moins qu'il passe par dakar !! lol


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> Le mien est dans le même avion que le tien ! Mais je pense qu'il y a plus de 10 h d'avions pour faire Korea- Poland .
> 
> Je dirais plus 16 h d'avion , je pense qu'il sera en pologne vers 18h heurde Paris


je crois que Cologne et non la pologne ...

et on gagne 1 h grace a l'heure d'hiver  et il "remonte le temps "  

donc .... ces suivi me rende dingue !!! mddr


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (26 Octobre 2008)

Comment arrivez vous à voir votre suivi ce matin ? Pour moi, l'Apple store a d'abord été fermé puis là il m'indique qu'ils n'ont pas pu traiter ma demande....


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> Comment arrivez vous à voir votre suivi ce matin ? Pour moi, l'Apple store a d'abord été fermé puis là il m'indique qu'ils n'ont pas pu traiter ma demande....


je vais sur le site ups directement..avec mon numero de tracking.


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (26 Octobre 2008)

Ha ok, je n'ai pas encore de tracking ups, c'est pour ça...


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> Ha ok, je n'ai pas encore de tracking ups, c'est pour ça...


effectivement en passant par le store ça bug ce matin ...

essaye de passer par le lien de ton mail de confirmation.. pour moi ça marche et ensuite suivi expédition sur la page apple..


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (26 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour le tuyau mais ça ne marche pas non plus en passant par le mail. Tant pis, je vais attendre...


----------



## LaPommette (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé le jour de leur présentation un Macbook unibody 2,0Ghz. Jusque là tout va bien. J'ai d'ailleurs récupéré mon numéro de suivi UPS assez rapidement. Pratique étant donné l'imprécision du suivi Apple (je devais selon eux être livré le 24 oct...)

En fait ce que je ne comprends pas c'est la navette que mon colis fait entre les Pays Bas et l'Allemagne (cf. image ci-jointe : http://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=trackingfi4.jpg)









Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer à ce sujet ? Merci.

NB : livraison prévue par UPS le 27 oct pour 1 colis (Macbook + adaptateur MiniDisplay Port-> VGA + Apple Remote)


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

Degouté

UPS a reprogrammé la livraison pour mercredi prochain !! Soit plus tard que Apple ne l'a annoncé !!


----------



## kevinh44fr (26 Octobre 2008)

Je crois que UPS a trop de colis, + que ce qu'ils pensaient.
Donc, moi aussi ils m'ont rajouté 1 jour.
Mais bon, au début j'étais programmé au 29, puis le 28 puis là le 29. Donc je ne me plains pas.


----------



## spyan (26 Octobre 2008)

LaPommette a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai commandé le jour de leur présentation un Macbook unibody 2,0Ghz. Jusque là tout va bien. J'ai d'ailleurs récupéré mon numéro de suivi UPS assez rapidement. Pratique étant donné l'imprécision du suivi Apple (je devais selon eux être livré le 24 oct...)
> 
> ...



Effectivement c'est étrange, j'espère pour toi que c'est juste un bug, et pas le trajet véritable de ton colis ! 
En espérant qu'ils s'apercevront vite que le colis tourne en boucle !


----------



## Florian95 (26 Octobre 2008)

Si ils rajoutent des jours, je suis frustré... Déjà que je suis prévu pour vendredi... Ca sent le Lundi d'apres :'(

Et dire qu'il est parti mercredi...

Florian


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

Je vais raler demain chez UPS car c'est pas normal.

PS : HORRREUR il était marqué par SMS étant à COLOGNE maintenant il est à SEOUL !!!! C'est quoi ce bordel


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (26 Octobre 2008)

Du coup, j'suis presque content de pas avoir de suivi


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (26 Octobre 2008)

Ca y est, j'ai enfin pu accéder au suivi et le statut a changé, maintenant c'est : 



> En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables



(je rappelle que j'ai commandé le 15)

en revanche, toujours pas du numéro UPS, Grrrrrr !


----------



## Florian95 (26 Octobre 2008)

Horreur et damnation :

État actuel de l&#8217;expédition :   En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables    26 Oct. 2008 !!!

Blague... D'ici 4/5 jours en plus du 26, juste pour avoir le num de suivi !!! Ca fait même plus fin de la semaine, c'est la semaine prochaine ca ! Commandé le 15 et envoyé le 22, mais j'y crois plus...


----------



## Marsu69 (26 Octobre 2008)

Idem que vous
Commandé également le 15 mais avec une housse et des logiciels en plus.

Bon j'y crois plus pour la semaine prochaine. Dommage.
Finalement il arrivera surement à la date prévue par Apple c'est a dire pour moi le 4 ou 5 novembre.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (26 Octobre 2008)

Idem pour moi... 
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition
En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables

Ca fait un peu foutage de gueule quand même!


----------



## Mii82 (26 Octobre 2008)

Au moins le votre a ete envoye moi j'attend toujours qu'il soit pret a l'expedition.


----------



## styx63 (26 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part j'ai passé commande le 18, macbook+ipod nano+imprimante!!! Ma commande n'est toujours pas expédiée  ! Livraison prévue entre le 3 et 11 novembre enfin le 10 ou le 12 vu que c'est férié! Il faut qu'ils se dépêchent si ils veulent être dans les temps !

-----------

Futur switcheur!


----------



## Icarus (26 Octobre 2008)

Ca dépend aussi de la date de ta commande (EDIT : c'est pour Mii82) ^^

Sinon ça fait longtemps que j'aurais annulé la commande sur l'Apple Store si je ne bénéficiais pas de la remise étudiante + la remise sur l'iPod.


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

On est donc tous dans le même cas ou presque !! Je vous suggère de raler auprès de UPS demain 

Moi je vais pas laisser passer ca.


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (26 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> Ca y est, j'ai enfin pu accéder au suivi et le statut a changé, maintenant c'est :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Même message pour moi, mais mon petit doigt me dit qu'on aura des nouvelles intéressantes bien avant


----------



## ordimans (26 Octobre 2008)

Ils y peuvent rien les pauvres, mais déjà) attends de voir comment ca évolue le suivi il est pas juste du tout, ca reprogramme la livraison toutes les heures.
Donc ca se trouve tu l'auras bien avant la livraison programmé

Et c'est clair que je suis content de pas avoir de suivi UPS au moins je sais pas où il est mais je sais qu'il est parti.

Edit ; j'ai eu le même message moi aussi
au milieu du suivi, je sais plus ce qu'il y avait marqué avant
Mais à mon avis on l'aura reçu avant que me suivi apple change xD

Sinon à gauche toujours marqué en attente du transporteur


----------



## Florian95 (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> On est donc tous dans le même cas ou presque !! Je vous suggère de raler auprès de UPS demain
> 
> Moi je vais pas laisser passer ca.



Je veux bien gueule contre UPS, mais j'ai aucun num de suivi... 

" - Allo, C,est injuste vous mettez trop longtemps !!
 - Oui Moinsieur, sur quel paquet ?
 - LE MIEN !!! Vous savez celui qui vient de Apple..."


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (26 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement, râler dans le vide, ça sert à rien... !


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Ils y peuvent rien les pauvres, mais déjà) attends de voir comment ca évolue le suivi il est pas juste du tout, ca reprogramme la livraison toutes les heures.
> Donc ca se trouve tu l'auras bien avant la livraison programmé
> 
> Et c'est clair que je suis content de pas avoir de suivi UPS au moins je sais pas où il est mais je sais qu'il est parti.



Je sais bien, mais je suis pas sans travail et je dois m'organiser s'ils font du yoyo tout le temps ça ira pas.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (26 Octobre 2008)

Tiens ça y est j'ai été débité!

Pour rappel je suis un peu comme dans le cas de ordimans:
MBP custom commandé le 15 au matin avec logiciel acheté en plus (donc passage en Hollande)...
Donc en transporteur j'ai Walsh Western BV et ça a été expédié le 22..
Et j'ai reçu ma facture...


Ca avance quand même petit à petit...


----------



## Mii82 (26 Octobre 2008)

Icarus a dit:


> Ca dépend aussi de la date de ta commande (EDIT : c'est pour Mii82) ^^
> 
> Sinon ça fait longtemps que j'aurais annulé la commande sur l'Apple Store si je ne bénéficiais pas de la remise étudiante + la remise sur l'iPod.



J'ai quand meme commande le 17 a 2H du matin lol.

Moi aussi ca fait longtemps que j'aurais annulé ma commande si je beneficiais pas de l'AOC.
C'est une grosse remise quand meme


----------



## Pdg (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Je sais bien, mais je suis pas sans travail et je dois m'organiser s'ils font du yoyo tout le temps ça ira pas.



Tu ne peux même pas être sûr que ça viendra par UPS.


----------



## ordimans (26 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'espère l'avoir la semaine prochaine.
Sinon francçois fallait te le faire livrer sur le lieu de travail c'est plus simple.

Moi je bosse de nuit la semaine prochaine donc ca va bien aller


----------



## Florian95 (26 Octobre 2008)

J'ai pas été débité, pas de facture.. Rien... Et c'est mon outils de travail, je devrais leur faire facture mon chomage technique !!

Florian


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Octobre 2008)

J'ai le même message... J'en peux plus


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Moi j'espère l'avoir la semaine prochaine.
> Sinon francçois fallait te le faire livrer sur le lieu de travail c'est plus simple.
> 
> Moi je bosse de nuit la semaine prochaine donc ca va bien aller



Il est trop compliqué pour le faire car la semaine prochaine je suis dans une caserne de la gendarmerie et c'est bordel pour ça.


----------



## renchap (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Je vais raler demain chez UPS car c'est pas normal.
> 
> PS : HORRREUR il était marqué par SMS étant à COLOGNE maintenant il est à SEOUL !!!! C'est quoi ce bordel



Non, tu as mal compris je pense.
Il est comme le mien, dans l'avion de Séoul à Cologne 
Il devrait arriver d'ici 2-3h à Cologne, et si UPS a pas de soucis il est demain matin à paris.


----------



## Pdg (26 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> J'ai pas été débité, pas de facture.. Rien... Et c'est mon outils de travail, je devrais leur faire facture mon chomage technique !!
> 
> Florian



Inutile. Tant qu'ils sont dans les temps annoncés sur le site : le soir même de la keynote, ils disaient 7 jours ouvrés (soit jusqu'à 10 jours, oui oui) pour l'EXPEDITION. A cela rajouter 7 à 8 jours ouvrés (toujours pareil) pour la livraison. Et ils précisent que les délais peuvent être rallongés par le transporteur, pour des raisons techniques indépendantes d'Apple. Donc tant qu'ils ont expédié dans les 10 jours suivant ta commande (en fait, suivant la validation de ton paiement !), ils vont te rire au nez si tu leur envoie une facture...

Moi aussi j'attends sans nouvelles. Et j'ai commandé le 14 à 20h. Et j'ai commandé avec un copain qui a eu le sien, lui. Bref, ça avance doucement et l'on y peut rien.

Courage !

(et c'est aussi mon outil de travail. Pire, j'ai une thèse à finir dessus, avec une dead-line assez méchante...)


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

renchap a dit:


> Non, tu as mal compris je pense.
> Il est comme le mien, dans l'avion de Séoul à Cologne
> Il devrait arriver d'ici 2-3h à Cologne, et si UPS a pas de soucis il est demain matin à paris.



Oui mais une livraison chez moi à La Rochelle à coté de Bordeaux est possible selon toi demain le 27/10 ? 

Ou plutôt mardi ?


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (26 Octobre 2008)

J'ai une question : comme j'ai reçu ma facture, est-ce que je peu d'ores et déjà faire la demande de remboursement pour l'ipod ou est-ce que je dois attendre la réception effective de mon colis ?


----------



## renchap (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Oui mais une livraison chez moi à La Rochelle à coté de Bordeaux est possible selon toi demain le 27/10 ?
> 
> Ou plutôt mardi ?



Je ne sais pas pour la province.
Normalement, ça arrive à Orly (sud de paris, et si ça arrive dans la nuit à Orly je l'ai le matin à Puteaux (ouest de Paris).

En pratique, la dernière fois qu'un colis UPS est arrivé l'après midi à Cologne, il était chez moi à Puteaux le lendemain matin.


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

renchap a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pour la province.
> Normalement, ça arrive à Orly (sud de paris, et si ça arrive dans la nuit à Orly je l'ai le matin à Puteaux (ouest de Paris).
> 
> En pratique, la dernière fois qu'un colis UPS est arrivé l'après midi à Cologne, il était chez moi à Puteaux le lendemain matin.



Oui donc ça pourrai être demain matin chez moi mais on est dimanche aujourd'hui donc ça doit pas bcp bosser


----------



## renchap (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Oui donc ça pourrai être demain matin chez moi mais on est dimanche aujourd'hui donc ça doit pas bcp bosser



Demain chez toi si ya un trajet paris => bordeaux le lundi matin, et qu'UPS livre l'aprem chez toi.
Sinon mardi.

Le dimanche je pense que tout fonctionne sauf la livraison finale, ça couterait trop chez à UPS de rien transporter le dimanche.


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

renchap a dit:


> Demain chez toi si ya un trajet paris => bordeaux le lundi matin, et qu'UPS livre l'aprem chez toi.
> Sinon mardi.
> 
> Le dimanche je pense que tout fonctionne sauf la livraison finale, ça couterait trop chez à UPS de rien transporter le dimanche.



UPS livre l'après midi oui, mais je peux être la le lundi après midi grrrr !! Bon je vais les app demain matin


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (26 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> J'ai une question : comme j'ai reçu ma facture, est-ce que je peu d'ores et déjà faire la demande de remboursement pour l'ipod ou est-ce que je dois attendre la réception effective de mon colis ?




Bon j'ai la réponse à ma question, ils demandent le code barre sur l'emballage des deux produits


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Octobre 2008)

C'est abusé...

Sur MacB, un mec a commandé le 19 et il a déja un tracking UPS

moi le 14, je n'ai toujours rien sauf qu'il est expédié...


----------



## baindejardin (26 Octobre 2008)

Donc si je comprends bien, ce qui rallonge les délais d'expédition :

- La personnalisation du MB/MBP
- Avoir profité de l'offre iPod offert


???


----------



## DarkDestiny (26 Octobre 2008)

baindejardin a dit:


> Donc si je comprends bien, ce qui rallonge les délais d'expédition :
> 
> - La personnalisation du MB/MBP
> - Avoir profité de l'offre iPod offert
> ...


 
Bin non, pas vraiment, la custo de la ram par exemple peut rajouter un jour, l'iPod n'a pas l'air de gêner, puisque mon custom + ipod est en belgique depuis hier et doit arrivé mardi, avec un peu de chance Lundi.


----------



## Solidsnake31 (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> UPS livre l'après midi oui, mais je peux être la le lundi après midi grrrr !! Bon je vais les app demain matin


 J'ai essayé le sms  de ups sa ma mis le meme lieu belgique par contre j'ai recu un deuxieme sms " you may track only your shipments . UPS may stop the service to you at its will " 

Gné ?  :love:


----------



## DarkDestiny (26 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> J'ai essayé le sms de ups sa ma mis le meme lieu belgique par contre j'ai recu un deuxieme sms " you may track only your shipments . UPS may stop the service to you at its will "
> 
> Gné ? :love:


 
Gné aussi...


----------



## ordimans (26 Octobre 2008)

Darkdestiny si tu l'as demain tu est vraiment un chanceux

Sinon toujours pas débitée moi alors qu'on est débitée à l'expedition de hollande probablement c'est pour ça
Sinon le custom ralenti pas trop, mais un autre objet oui car il perds 1 voire 2 jours à aller le récupérer

Sinon pour le remboursement faut découper les codes barres sur les boites ?
C'est pas vrai c'est comme crosoft pour les 360, je déteste ça ca bousille l'emballage


----------



## DarkDestiny (26 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Darkdestiny si tu l'as demain tu est vraiment un chanceux
> 
> Sinon toujours pas débitée moi alors qu'on est débitée à l'expedition de hollande probablement c'est pour ça
> Sinon le custom ralenti pas trop, mais un autre objet oui car il perds 1 voire 2 jours à aller le récupérer


 
J'ai pas l'habitude d'être chanceux...Donc j'attends de voir.
Par contre j'ai reçu la facture mardi ou mercredi, et j'ai été débité. 
Commandé le 14 au soir aussi.


----------



## Pdg (26 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Bin non, pas vraiment, la custo de la ram par exemple peut rajouter un jour



C'est vrai ! Un jour à tout casser, en temps normal...



DarkDestiny a dit:


> l'iPod n'a pas l'air de gêner, puisque mon custom + ipod est en belgique depuis hier et doit arrivé mardi, avec un peu de chance Lundi.



C'est faux !

Nombre de membres de ce forum (entre autres) ont commandé entre le 14 et le 16, AVEC iPod et RIEN d'autre. Presque aucun ne l'a reçu. Beaucoup de gens ont commandé SANS iPod, et APRES le 16 et ont déjà reçu le colis tant attendu.

En outre, expérience personnelle : 
J'ai commandé mon MBP en même temps qu'un ami. Le même, avec les mêmes options. A quelques minutes près (moins de 10), on a commandé en même temps (on était au téléphone en parallèle).

Seule différence, j'ai pris un iPod, lui pas. Et pas un iPod rouge (plus long), ni gravé.

Verdict : il avait son suivi UPS au bout de 4 à 5 jours. Moi toujours pas (à part le Walsh Western qu'on commence à connaître). Il a reçu le MBP vendredi matin. Le mien n'est pas encore parti de Hollande.


Bref, l'iPod rallonge considérablement la livraison, pour la simple raison (et c'est confirmé officiellement) que l'iPod et le MB(P) ne proviennent pas du même endroit. Ils sont donc rassemblés au HUB européen en Hollande avant expédition finale. C'est évidemment ce rassemblement qui prend du temps.


Et voilà


----------



## jeremyzed (26 Octobre 2008)

oaui enfin si j'ai pris par apple store, et comme beaucoup je suppose c'est pour avoir l'ipod. Sinon autant le prendre en magasin.


----------



## Solidsnake31 (26 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> J'ai pas l'habitude d'être chanceux...Donc j'attends de voir.
> Par contre j'ai reçu la facture mardi ou mercredi, et j'ai été débité.
> Commandé le 14 au soir aussi.


 On a les meme gné on est dans la meme situation  et j'ai pas l'habitude d'être chanceux non plus  je crosie les doigts pour tous les 2 pour qu'on le reçoit mardi grand max sans pixels morts et défauts ....


----------



## ordimans (26 Octobre 2008)

Oui mais tu perds 2 jours à tout casser et tu gagnes 125&#8364; quand même
Sachant que moi je l'ai déjà revendu avant de le recevoir.
Par contre toi aussi tu allais prendre le rouge lol, moi aussi et j'ai vu pas en stock je me suis dis tentons pas le diable déjà que avec un noir apple prévoit ou prévoyait le 3 et 4

j'ai pris sur le store car 15% de AOC et l'ipod également
au final j'y gagne pas mal
Même sur la custom j'y gagne et j'ai pris modèle haut de gamme à 2,8ghz je suis tranquille.

Sinon le remboursement faut bien découpé les codes barres sur les cartons, ca m'énerve ça ca bousille les cartons, y a pas une autre solution?


----------



## Goobii (26 Octobre 2008)

Alors moi qui est pris MB + iPod + imprimante, j'suis pas là de l'avoir ! Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que l'imprimante choisie est dispo 1 ou 2 semaines ! Est ce que la date de livraison prévue prend en compte également la dispo des autres éléments de la commande ?


----------



## cooldrum (26 Octobre 2008)

bonjour,

J ai switché pour MB 2,4Ghz ... commandé le 15 et expedié le 23, je n ai toujours pas recu de tracking.... et ce matin, je decouvre mon compte débité par apple, mais toujours pas de changement sur le site : " _En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables_ " .

Donc je suis un peu stressé car c est mon premier mac et mon premier achat chez Apple..
J ai lu tout le Topic mais je ne comprend pas trop mon cas  

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer?? l'aurais je avant samedi?

Merci, bonne journee a tous

ps: je n ai pas recu de facture par la poste


----------



## Pdg (26 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Oui mais tu perds 2 jours à tout casser et tu gagnes 125 quand même



Si c'est vraiment le cas, je le reçois lundi matin (Cf mon post sur le pote qui a commandé en même temps et reçu vendredi)...

Mais j'y crois pas trop : aucun tracking. Pas de mise à jour depuis le fameux "en cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale"... D'il y a 5 ou 6 jours.


----------



## DarkDestiny (26 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> C'est faux !
> 
> Nombre de membres de ce forum (entre autres) ont commandé entre le 14 et le 16, AVEC iPod et RIEN d'autre. Presque aucun ne l'a reçu. Beaucoup de gens ont commandé SANS iPod, et APRES le 16 et ont déjà reçu le colis tant attendu.
> Seule différence, j'ai pris un iPod, lui pas. Et pas un iPod rouge (plus long), ni gravé.
> ...


 
Ton ami l'a reçu ? commandé quand ?
Personnellement j'en vois pas beaucoup qui sans iPod ou avec, ont reçu leur colis.


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

à mon humble avis pour françois et les autres dans mon cas .. macbook alu en transit shangai cologne via korea.

le suivi sms est bon ! il est parti de Shangai hier ensuite passé par la corée pour arriver à Cologne dans la journée aujourd'hui.

le sms indique en transit to cologne. donc c'est ok !!

on aura une livraison avant mercredi . cela dépend seulement de la rapidité de la livraison finale...


----------



## DarkDestiny (26 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Mais j'y crois pas trop : aucun tracking. Pas de mise à jour depuis le fameux "en cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale"... D'il y a 5 ou 6 jours.


 
En même temps poru quelqu'un l'ayant commandé le 15, pas nombreux sont ceux qui ont encore le "destination finale", qui doit logiquement passé en "vers le client".


----------



## Raul10 (26 Octobre 2008)

Arrêtez de vous plaindre tous... c'est uniquement de votre faute...

Apple vous a estimé une date de livraison au départ 30-31 octobre dans le meilleurs des cas, voire mi-novembre pour ceux qui ont commandé plus tard...

C'est vous et uniquement vous qui vous êtes fait des films en espérant une réception une semaine avant la date prévu... avant de vous plaindre attendez que la date de livraison estimée AU DEBUT soit dépassée, ce qui je crois n'est le cas pour personne... d'ici la, arrêtez de pleurnicher...

Merci.


----------



## Pdg (26 Octobre 2008)

cooldrum a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> J ai switché pour MB 2,4Ghz ... commandé le 15 et expedié le 23, je n ai toujours pas recu de tracking.... et ce matin, je decouvre mon compte débité par apple, mais toujours pas de changement sur le site : " _En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables_ " .
> 
> ...





Tu es dans le même cas que moi.

Ton ordinateur et ton iPod s'attendent en Hollande (enfin le premier attend l'autre) pour y être rassemblés dans un même carton, puis envoyés ensemble vers chez toi.

Tu n'as pas de tracking car ce n'est pas encore le transporteur final, qui sera certainement UPS, mais pas forcément. TNT aussi est envisageable.

J'ai commandé le 14, expédié le 21. Débité jeudi. Facture reçue vendredi. Même suivi que toi (en cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale, etc).

Donc comme tu le vois, même timing, avec les dates différentes, mais c'est comparable.



Verdict : tu devrais recevoir ta facture lundi, vraisemblablement. Après, ton colis est peut-être en train de partir de hollande. Comme je le crois pour le mien. Cela dit, comme nous n'avons pas de suivi précis d'UPS (pour les raisons exposées plus haut), il est même possible que tu reçoive ton colis avant une mise à jour du site Apple. Ceux qui n'ont pas pris d'iPod ont généralement le même transporteur depuis le début. C'est pour cela qu'ils peuvent suivre le colis tout au long de ses pérégrinations de chine à la France. 

Pour nous, nous n'aurons ce numéro de suivi qu'à partir de l'expédition depuis la Hollande. Comme le trajet Hollande-France, (après dédouanement) n'est pas très long, il est possible (c'est une supposition) que le colis arrive avant même que le site d'Apple ne soit mis à jour (puisqu'ils mettent toujours un peu de temps).


Maintenant, il est aussi possible que UPS soit submergé et qu'ils prennent un peu plus de temps.

Ne t'inquiète donc pas, ton cas est normal.
Reste plus qu'à patienter !


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> J'ai essayé le sms  de ups sa ma mis le meme lieu belgique par contre j'ai recu un deuxieme sms " you may track only your shipments . UPS may stop the service to you at its will "
> 
> Gné ?  :love:


je pense que cela veux dire que ce service s'arrete quand le colis sera arrivé. car au deuxieme sms (cette livraison m'obsède !! )  je n'ai eu que le tracking....


----------



## Pdg (26 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Ton ami l'a reçu ? commandé quand ?
> Personnellement j'en vois pas beaucoup qui sans iPod ou avec, ont reçu leur colis.



Tous les gens qui ont commandé le 14 (peut-être même le 15) et SANS iPod ont dû le recevoir s'ils sont correctement déservis par les transporteurs.

(il l'avait commandé en même temps que moi, le 14 au soir, vers 20h)


----------



## DarkDestiny (26 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Arrêtez de vous plaindre tous... c'est uniquement de votre faute...
> 
> Apple vous a estimé une date de livraison au départ 30-31 octobre dans le meilleurs des cas, voire mi-novembre pour ceux qui ont commandé plus tard...
> 
> ...


 
Au pire t'es pas obligé de nous lire, et ton raisonnement est vraiment logique, si Apple met à jour la date à ton avis c'est pour quoi ?
De plus sur le suivi il est clairement indiqué :
Date de livraison estimée 28 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement) État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais
Après il est vrai que je ne râle pas.


----------



## DarkDestiny (26 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Tous les gens qui ont commandé le 14 (peut-être même le 15) et SANS iPod ont dû le recevoir s'ils sont correctement déservis par les transporteurs.
> 
> (il l'avait commandé en même temps que moi, le 14 au soir, vers 20h)


 
Bin, non, François n'a pas pris d'iPod et ne l'as pas reçu.


----------



## chupastar (26 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Alors moi qui est pris MB + iPod + imprimante, j'suis pas là de l'avoir ! Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que l'imprimante choisie est dispo 1 ou 2 semaines ! Est ce que la date de livraison prévue prend en compte également la dispo des autres éléments de la commande ?



Oh! J'avais pas vu que l'imprimante est disponible sous 2 à 3 semaines ! (la Canon la moins chère de l'offre...). En plus is j'avais su j'aurais pris la HP Wi-Fi, dans la précipitation j'ai pas regardé...
Et puisqu'il nous envoie le paquet quand tout est prêt, effectivement on ne va pas voir notre commande de si tôt...


----------



## Pdg (26 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Bin, non, François n'a pas pris d'iPod et ne l'as pas reçu.



Ah oui, d'accord, mais après, faut regarder tous les paramètres.

Sa commande n'a été validée que le 17 (dixit lui-même). La mienne a été validée le soir même. Celle de mon ami également.

La date de commande ne compte pas vraiment. C'est la validation de celle-ci qui importe.

Et puis il y a aussi des différences au cas-par-cas. Il arrive qu'un colis se perde, qu'on n'ai pas de chance, erreur de manip, etc.

Après, je peux me tromper, mais si des milliers de colis arrivent en même temps au HUB, ils peuvent aussi saturer et ça étale les livraisons.

En tout cas, rien de choquant pour moi tant que les délais annoncés sur le site ne sont pas dépassés (soit début novembre pour la majorité des personnes qui ont commandé assez tôt)


----------



## Florian95 (26 Octobre 2008)

Oui, la HP est dispo. Elle est dans mon colis. Pis elle a un petit ecran et Wifi pour 10euro de plus... Si tu n'ai pas débité, tu peux peut etre encore changé en les appellant.

Florian


----------



## titigrou (26 Octobre 2008)

Toujours en non expédié pour moi... C'est l'imprimante HP que j'ai pris avec qui retarde la livraison suis sur... Hp = non apple = le mal!
Vous savez si UPS appelle quelques heures avant de passer? Pour que je prévois...


----------



## chupastar (26 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Oui, la HP est dispo. Elle est dans mon colis. Pis elle a un petit ecran et Wifi pour 10euro de plus... Si tu n'ai pas débité, tu peux peut etre encore changé en les appellant.
> 
> Florian



Ce n'est pas 30 euros de plus?
J'ai peur que ça retard la livraison si je change encore ma commande...


----------



## LaPommette (26 Octobre 2008)

Eu égard de mon suivi UPS, je ne pense pas qu'une fois arrivé à Cologne pour la première fois (1)Shanghaï, 2)Varsovie, 3)Cologne), le colis se dirige directement vers sa destination finale.

Le mien a fait Shanghaï, Varsovie, Cologne, Apeldoorn, Cologne. Il y est d'ailleurs encore aujourd'hui pour une livraison prévue -normalement- le 27 oct en France.

=> Selon moi cette navette est peut-être imposée par le fait d'une commande personnalisée (MacBook alu 2.0, Apple Remote + adaptateur Display-VGA) c'est à dire :
- acheminement macbook de Shanghaï à Apeldoorn en passant par Cologne
- réunion des options à Apeldoorn
- expédition du tout à Cologne (plateforme d'expédition UPS)
- acheminement en France

=> En conséquence, lire "Cologne" pour la première fois sur son suivi n'est pas forcément une victoire. Il reste peut-être encore d'autres étapes.

=> Ce qui est moins logique selon moi c'est qu'une fois les options réunies aux Pays Bas, le colis repasse par l'Allemagne avant de venir -espérons le- en France. :mouais:


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

LaPommette a dit:


> Eu égard de mon suivi UPS, je ne pense pas qu'une fois arrivé à Cologne pour la première fois (1)Shanghaï, 2)Varsovie, 3)Cologne), le colis se dirige directement vers sa destination finale.
> 
> Le mien a fait Shanghaï, Varsovie, Cologne, Apeldoorn, Cologne. Il y est d'ailleurs encore aujourd'hui pour une livraison prévue -normalement- le 27 oct en France.
> 
> ...


sauf si pas d'option !! là on peu espérer


----------



## §mat§ (26 Octobre 2008)

La disponibilité des imprimantes a varié selon les dates de commande. Pour ma part, j'ai commandé le 15 vers midi, ma commande a été expédiée le 24. Le contenu de celle-ci était une MBP 2,53Ghz custom, (Apple Care) ainsi que la Canon d'entrée de gamme (d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un la veut, je la vends vraiment pas chère --->MP si intéressé). Donc l'imprimante a été dispo relativement rapidement.

Sinon, je n'ai toujours pas de tracking, ni de mail de confirmation, ni de facture...

Tout ce que je sais, c'est que l'ensemble est "en cours d'acheminement vers le client". Côté transporteur, j'ai pour le moment du Merge In Tnst NL Tilpour le MBP, du Walsh Western B.V.et du  Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r... J'avoue que je n'y comprend pas grand chose.

Livraison estimée le 3-4 novembre. M'enfin, en général ils ne se mouillent pas trop, j'espère donc pour vendredi prochain, ce serait koolos.


----------



## LaPommette (26 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> sauf si pas d'option !! là on peu espérer



Of course


----------



## Goobii (26 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Oh! J'avais pas vu que l'imprimante est disponible sous 2 à 3 semaines ! (la Canon la moins chère de l'offre...). En plus is j'avais su j'aurais pris la HP Wi-Fi, dans la précipitation j'ai pas regardé...
> Et puisqu'il nous envoie le paquet quand tout est prêt, effectivement on ne va pas voir notre commande de si tôt...



l'angoisse !!! En plus comme toi j'ai seulement vu après pr la HP ! Demain j'vais appeler Apple  pr savoir quoi exactement en espérant que la date de livraison prend tt en compte.


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

Pour le moment rien n'a changé sur le site de UPS ni par SMS !! ): ):


----------



## Mii82 (26 Octobre 2008)

Ah bah voila ma commande est pret a l'expedition youhou!!


----------



## chupastar (26 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Ah bah voila ma commande est pret a l'expedition youhou!!



Tu as commandé quand et quoi? Merci.


----------



## Mii82 (26 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Tu as commandé quand et quoi? Merci.



MB 2,4 + iPod Nano en AOC commande le 17


----------



## renchap (26 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Oh! J'avais pas vu que l'imprimante est disponible sous 2 à 3 semaines ! (la Canon la moins chère de l'offre...). En plus is j'avais su j'aurais pris la HP Wi-Fi, dans la précipitation j'ai pas regardé...
> Et puisqu'il nous envoie le paquet quand tout est prêt, effectivement on ne va pas voir notre commande de si tôt...



J'ai commandé le week end dernier un macbook blanc + la hp la moins chère marquée à 2 semaine de délais, j'ai recu le tout en 3 jours.

Les stocks semblent pas super à jour.


----------



## kevinh44fr (26 Octobre 2008)

Je crois qu'Apple est tellement débordé qu'à la macworld ils vont annoncé des records de ventes (3 millions de mac ce trimestre ! )
En tout cas, moi je ne supporte plus de voir des films avec des macs ! 
J'attends le mien avec trop d'impatience.


----------



## ordimans (26 Octobre 2008)

c'est vrai que Raul10 a raison
Apple m'a annoncé le 3-4 novembre initialement, et le premier dans le suivi détaillé
Donc y a de la marge encore tant que je l'ai pas le lundi de la rentré ca me va
Mais j'espèrais juste gagner 2 jours à tout casser et l'avoir milieu de semaine prochaine mais d'après ce qui a été dit pour cette nouvelle édition apple est vraiment submergé
Mais si vous êtes débité c'est que le colis est en destination de chez vous ça j'en suis sur.
Après ipod, imprimante ou pas ca rallonge c'est sur mais casser vous pas la tête vu la somme gagner ca les vaut bien


----------



## noche84 (26 Octobre 2008)

Mais... Si il y a un Belge sur le fil, peut-il me dire si l'offre imprimante est applicable en B. ? J'avoue que j'ai un peu la flemme de chercher mais, de toute façon, je n'ai vu ça nulle part...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (26 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Mais si vous êtes débité c'est que le colis est en destination de chez vous ça j'en suis sur.


Donc après le débit (ce qui est mon cas depuis ce matin) il faut compter en gros 2-3 jours c'est cela?


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Pour le moment rien n'a changé sur le site de UPS ni par SMS !! ): ):


effectivement toujours rien sur le suivi UPS.... on veille au grain !


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (26 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Donc après le débit (ce qui est mon cas depuis ce matin) il faut compter en gros 2-3 jours c'est cela?


Du coup, j'ai toujours pas été prélevé... Mais il est bien shipped depuis le 24 et Merge in ... avec l'iPod. Honnêtement c'est vraiment pas bien foutu leur suivi ^^


----------



## Florian95 (26 Octobre 2008)

Trop hate d'être demain pour avec des news de UPS  Si ils se decident à me donner mon numero de suivi


----------



## iAbdel (26 Octobre 2008)

Moi, depuis le 25 j'ai : Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée),  la date de livraison estimée n'as toujours pas changé (le 29), et comme transporteur assigné j'ai NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER !!!! Je comprends plus rien !!!
Si y a quelqu'un dans mon cas, qu'il lève la main


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

Tj pour le 29/10 au lieu du 27/10


----------



## droyze (26 Octobre 2008)

Je suis content de ne pas avoir commandé sur le Apple Store, quand je vois les livraison c'est ouf. Perso j'ai optez pour le site de la Fnac, commandé le 23, je le reçois demain....


----------



## Florian95 (26 Octobre 2008)

Bah pour les customs, c'est pareil... Je voulais pas celui de base.


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Tj pour le 29/10 au lieu du 27/10


oui toujours pareil pour moi aussi mais ça va bouger ce soir c sur !! 


on l'aura mardi !! 

croisons les doigts!


----------



## dr-koopa (26 Octobre 2008)

sans avoir a lire les 23 pages de ce topic dsl, quelqu'un a-t-il commander son macbook je 16 sur l'apple store ?? 

si oui quel sont ses délais de livraison ?? moi j'ai marqué : 01nov (sujet a changement) 

dernière question : est-ce bien UPS qui livre ???


----------



## Florian95 (26 Octobre 2008)

Je te conseil de lire quand meme, il y a les reposnes a tes questions...


----------



## Pdg (26 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Je te conseil de lire quand meme, il y a les reposnes a tes questions...



Quasiment 3 fois par page, j'ajouterais même...


----------



## ZeroDegre (26 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous, même situation pour moi.
Livraison reprogrammée pour le 29, en transit pour cologne.







Je pense le recevoir Mardi aussi 
J'ai hâte, surtout  que j'ai revendu mon MacBook un peu 'trop' vite, et me voila Laptop-less. (Bon se ne sont que 48h aussi)

Pour les possesseur d'Iphone, j'utilise 'TrackerLite' (Gratuit) pour suivre le colis.
Plus détaillé que sur le site d'UPS france.


----------



## iAbdel (26 Octobre 2008)

iAbdel a dit:


> Moi, depuis le 25 j'ai : Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée),  la date de livraison estimée n'as toujours pas changé (le 29), et comme transporteur assigné j'ai NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER !!!! Je comprends plus rien !!!
> Si y a quelqu'un dans mon cas, qu'il lève la main



Eho, y a quelqu'un !!!!


----------



## ordimans (26 Octobre 2008)

Yun >> Moi aussi pas débité un via merge et l'autre via Walsh
C'est malfait c'est vrai
car il y a un suivi en W pour un truc et l'autre rien
Autant dire que c'est expédié dès que c'est regroupé et pas avant car au final on sait pas ce qui se passe

Sinon pour A l'aise Breizh, oui tu comptes 2-3 jours mais ouvrés donc dimanche ne comptait pas. Après regarde la valeur du prélèvement pour être sur car ca m'étonnerai qu'apple ai prelévé le dimanche. Donc pour toi je dirais qu'ils ont prélevé hier en même temps que l'expédition c'est à dire que tu devrais l'avoir mercredi je pense.
Tu as commandé un ipod avec ?

Personne a levé la main donc personne dans ton cas mais tu devrais être livré par TNT ca se trouve. Tu nous diras

dr-koopa>> J'ai commandé le 16 à 20h. Et au départ c'était marqué 3-4novembre et là dans le suivi détaillé le 1er donc comme toi.

Zerodegre >> C'est le même Zerodegre sur metagames ?

Sinon essayez comme j'ai dit hier soir le suivi sur le site d'ups US car le français il bug ca se trouve


----------



## ZeroDegre (26 Octobre 2008)

Ouais c'est ton modo d'amour


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

ZeroDegre a dit:


> Salut à tous, même situation pour moi.
> Livraison reprogrammée pour le 29, en transit pour cologne.
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai exactement la même chose (merci pour le logiciel iphone que je viens de prendre)

Tu penses pas demain ?


----------



## Zemou (26 Octobre 2008)

Ah je vois que ça commence à bouger pour ceux qui ont commandé le 20.
Perso j'ai commandé le 20 au soir toujours pas expédié, mais demain ou après demain ça devrait être fait...
Je pensais le recevoir la semaine qui arrive mais je pense que je peux oublier...


----------



## ZeroDegre (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> J'ai exactement la même chose (merci pour le logiciel iphone que je viens de prendre)
> 
> Tu penses pas demain ?


De rien pour le prog 

Bah demain, j'en rêve, après faut qu'il fasse Cologne-Marseille/ Marseille-Chez moi.

Après je ne suis pas à l'abri d'une bonne surprise


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (26 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Yun >>
> 
> Sinon pour A l'aise Breizh, oui tu comptes 2-3 jours mais ouvrés donc dimanche ne comptait pas. Après regarde la valeur du prélèvement pour être sur car ca m'étonnerai qu'apple ai prelévé le dimanche. Donc pour toi je dirais qu'ils ont prélevé hier en même temps que l'expédition c'est à dire que tu devrais l'avoir mercredi je pense.
> Tu as commandé un ipod avec ?



Oui c'est bien Apple qui a débité, et en fait oui, ils ont débité hier (le 25)...
Je n'ai pas pris d'iPod avec mais un logiciel (Logic) donc quand même Merge machin et passage en Hollande...
Si c'est mercredi ce serait super!


----------



## baindejardin (26 Octobre 2008)

De mon côté, je l'ai acheté le 16 vers 19H30 à un Apple Premium de Lyon ...

Je vais les appeler mardi (eh oui le lundi c'est fermé ^^) pour qu'il puisse me dire : oui votre MBP vous attend !!!

...

Bah quoi on peut rêver nan ? ^^

Plus sérieusement ... vous penser que je pourrai l'avoir pour mardi ?


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Octobre 2008)

pour certains, je ne vois pas comment vous serez livrés le 1er Nov... c'est férié! et le 2 est un dimanche!


----------



## dr-koopa (26 Octobre 2008)

génial quand je change le fuseau horaire en mettant "Paris" au lieu de "local" sa passe du 1nov au 31oct


----------



## noche84 (26 Octobre 2008)

Ah étrange... car local normalement c'est selon l'endroit où s'est effectuée l'opération... Ils considèrent que la livraison à lieu à Shangai pour + de facilité pour eux pitetr...

Quoi qu'il en soit... Habituellement le tracking est mieux fait, cette histoire de fusionner les produits en Hollande est relativement embêtante ( mais nécessaire évidemment ) histoire de ne pas faire comme ceux du site www.proxis.be qui travaillent en flux tendu et envoyent les livres 1 par 1 ( => frais de ports exorbitants pour eux )

Mais avec tout ça, on se retrouve avec du Merge et du Welsh tssss

( Sinon, pour ceux qui, comme moi ont commandé le 20, de fait, j'ai peu d'espoir pour cette semaine... Nous y verrons peut-être + clair demain car je pense que le dimanche, hormis les vols, le reste est en standby )


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Octobre 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> génial quand je change le fuseau horaire en mettant "Paris" au lieu de "local" sa passe du 1nov au 31oct


J'ai la même chose depuis qu'il a été expédié (du 31 ça passe au 30) et l'opérateur chez Apple m'as dit qu'il voyait une reception pour le 30

maintenant le fait que en "local" ça soit le 1er, ce qui me fait un peu peur, c'est que la machine est encore en Chine.

En tout cas...elle aura voyagé!


----------



## miko974 (26 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous,
sa fait un moment que je suis le topic sans intervenir mais la je pense que j'ai un peu décroché.

En ce qui me concerne j'ai commandé dans la matinée du 15 (adc+ipod), sois disant expédié le 24 mais je n'ai aucun tracking et la livraison est prévu pour le 4 novembre. je n'ai pas encore été débité. Il y a-t-il un espoir pour que je sois livré en fin de semaine prochaine ? :rose:


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (26 Octobre 2008)

miko974 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> sa fait un moment que je suis le topic sans intervenir mais la je pense que j'ai un peu décroché.
> 
> En ce qui me concerne j'ai commandé dans la matinée du 15 (adc+ipod), sois disant expédié le 24 mais je n'ai aucun tracking et la livraison est prévu pour le 4 novembre. je n'ai pas encore été débité. Il y a-t-il un espoir pour que je sois livré en fin de semaine prochaine ? :rose:


On est dans le même cas et je pense qu'on sera livré en milieu de semaine, mardi/mercredi. Maintenant, ce n'est un avis (espoir ?^^)


----------



## lainbebop (26 Octobre 2008)

moi aussi pareil, je table plus sur vendredi malheureusment...


----------



## miko974 (26 Octobre 2008)

En fait j'ai lu une chose inquiétante : 
http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/suivi-des-commandes-sur-lapple-store-80672.html

Ils annoncent un délais d'une semaine entre la Chine et l'Europe, la semaine qui arrive s'annonce plus longue que prévu...


----------



## ordimans (26 Octobre 2008)

Pour A l'aise Breizh, il est parti de chine ca voudrait dire car de hollande c'est trop tôt donc fin de semaine prochaine. (celle qui arrive)
Milieu de cette semaine qui arrive, ca sera plus pour  Yun, moi ou encore Pdg
Qui avons commandé le 16 au plus tard avec un mac et un ipod
et Miko974 je suis pareil que toi, prévue 3-4 mais le premier selon le suivi détaille d'apple
et toujours pas débité


----------



## Mii82 (26 Octobre 2008)

Ah bah c'est bizarre ca, ma commande est passee a pret a expedier aujourd'hui et maintenant elle est deja expediee avec un tracking UPS. Mon colis est apparement deja parti de Shanghai...


----------



## Pdg (26 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Milieu de cette semaine qui arrive, ca sera plus pour  Yun, moi ou encore Pdg
> Qui avons commandé le 20



Le 14, en réalité, pour mon cas


----------



## miko974 (26 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Ah bah c'est bizarre ca, ma commande est passee a pret a expedier aujourd'hui et maintenant elle est deja expediee avec un tracking UPS. Mon colis est apparement deja parti de Shanghai...



Je prefère ne pas chercher à comprendre...


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (26 Octobre 2008)

Ce que je ne comprends pas depuis que je lis ce topic, c'est qu'on a tous (à quelques exceptions près) des dates de livraison à partir du 3 novembre et que vous avez tous l'air de croire dur comme fer que vous recevrez votre Macbook cette semaine. J'hésite à me joindre à vous dans cette croyance par peur d'être déçue...


----------



## Mii82 (26 Octobre 2008)

miko974 a dit:


> Je prefère ne pas chercher à comprendre...



Ta passe ta commande quand?


----------



## Florian95 (26 Octobre 2008)

Se qui m'embête aussi, c'est que normalement on peux tracer le "Référence d&#8217;expédition Apple" et moi rien... Numero Not Found... 

Au passage, je suis aller cherche le courrier, je viens de recevoir ma facture  Cool.... Une facture ss l'objet !

Florian


----------



## miko974 (26 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Ta passe ta commande quand?


Le 15 à 10h30 heure de Paris.


----------



## Florian95 (26 Octobre 2008)

Je pense sincèrement que les commandes *validées *avant le 16 et *expédiées *avant le 23 (peut etre 24, c'est pas une science exacte....)arriveront cette semaine.

Florian


----------



## Mii82 (26 Octobre 2008)

miko974 a dit:


> Le 15 à 10h30 heure de Paris.



Moi non plus je comprends pas trop. J'ai commande le 17 et il vient de partir alors qu'il y en a qui l'ont commande le 20 et c'est deja parti depuis quelques jours. 
Elle en est a quel stade ta commande?


----------



## miko974 (26 Octobre 2008)

Tu entends quoi par validée ? Personnellement j'ai commandé par téléphone (ADC inside) et j'ai reçu le mail de confirmation dans la foulée, tu considères sa comme une validation ?

EDIT:
@Mii92 : expédiée le 24 oct mais toujours pas de tracking.


----------



## ordimans (26 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Le 14, en réalité, pour mon cas



Oups je me suis trompé je voulais dire le 16 au plus tard

Enfin de toute façon on peut pas raler apple est dans les délais
7 jours ouvrables pour l'expédition moi ca a été respecté et apès c'est 7 jours mini pour la livraison donc mercredi ca fera 7 jours je crois. Car parti le 22 officiellement et là le 26 expédition vers la destination finale ce qui veut dire qu'il a été regrpoupé et qu'il est parti de hollande
C'est ce que je pense
Ma foi je fais ce que je peux avec le suivi Apple car sans suivi UPS on a peu d'infos


----------



## Mii82 (26 Octobre 2008)

miko974 a dit:


> Tu entends quoi par validée ? Personnellement j'ai commandé par téléphone (ADC inside) et j'ai reçu le mail de confirmation dans la foulée, tu considères sa comme une validation ?
> 
> EDIT:
> @Mii92 : expédiée le 24 oct mais toujours pas de tracking.



Peut etre que c'est juste le site d'apple qui n'est pas a jour.
Je doute que pour moi tout ai ete fait dans la journee, je pense que le site etait pas a jour et qu'en fait mon colis etait deja parti depuis hier


----------



## Icarus (26 Octobre 2008)

Moi je l'ai commandé le 14 à 22h à peu près (MB + iPod). Colis envoyé le 22 (annoncé le 21, lol), facture reçue le 24. Livraison estimée entre le 31 Octobre et le 3 Novembre...

Toujours pas de numéro de suivi. J'attendrai....le jour et la nuit...


----------



## Pdg (26 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Oups je me suis trompé je voulais dire le 16 au plus tard
> 
> Enfin de toute façon on peut pas raler apple est dans les délais
> 7 jours ouvrables pour l'expédition moi ca a été respecté et apès c'est 7 jours mini pour la livraison donc mercredi ca fera 7 jours je crois. Car parti le 22 officiellement et là le 26 expédition vers la destination finale ce qui veut dire qu'il a été regrpoupé et qu'il est parti de hollande
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec ton analyse.


----------



## Florian95 (26 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Oups je me suis trompé je voulais dire le 16 au plus tard
> 
> Enfin de toute façon on peut pas raler apple est dans les délais
> 7 jours ouvrables pour l'expédition moi ca a été respecté et apès c'est 7 jours mini pour la livraison donc mercredi ca fera 7 jours je crois. Car parti le 22 officiellement et là le 26 expédition vers la destination finale ce qui veut dire qu'il a été regrpoupé et qu'il est parti de hollande
> ...



Je suis un peu comme toi, le "État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables" est bon signe pour moi, ca a quitter la Hollande vers la France, le numero UPS/TNT sera mis en ligne demain, pour une livraison dans les 4/5 jours, donc vendredi max. Ca rejoint se que le mec d'apple m'a dit au tel.

Pour les autres :
*La date d'achat n'a pas d'importance ! C'est la date de confirmation par mail qui compte ! Et la date d'expédition.*


----------



## Florian95 (26 Octobre 2008)

*ordimans* et pdg. On est dans le meme bateau, ou dans le meme camion UPS devrais-je dire 

Meme combat, et vendredi on se fait une danse sacré autour de nos MBP !


----------



## miko974 (26 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Pour les autres :
> *La date d'achat n'a pas d'importance ! C'est la date de confirmation par mail qui compte ! Et la date d'expédition.*



J'ai reçu la confirmation par mail le 15 au matin et je suis pas plus avancé que certains qui ont commandé bien plus tard...


----------



## kevinh44fr (26 Octobre 2008)

Pour tous ceux qui se demandent. Le délai entre le moment où le colis est expédié et le moment où le colis est livré est de 5 à 15 jours selon vos options.
Donc, si vous avez modifier votre MBP comptez 7-8 jours après l'expedition.
Si vous avez rajouter un ipod environ 9 jours. Si y'a un imprimante, encore plus.
Et, si j'ai bien lu, il semblerait que ceux qui ont pris le plus grosse config du MBP n'ont même pas encore été expédié.

Et moi dans tout ça, ben j'ai commandé le 15, expédié le 20, livré le 29 (voir plutôt, on ne sait jamais ) ^^
Je sais, j'arrête pas de le dire, mais je suis super content


----------



## Florian95 (26 Octobre 2008)

Euh, j'ai la plus grosse config du MBP (2.8Ghz, 320Go 7200trm) + Imprimante et je suis expédié.

Mais pas de news sur la livraison, et tes 9 jours me font peur


----------



## Pdg (26 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Je suis un peu comme toi, le "État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables" est bon signe pour moi, ca a quitter la Hollande vers la France, le numero UPS/TNT sera mis en ligne demain, pour une livraison dans les 4/5 jours, donc vendredi max.



Ben c'est curieux, car j'ai cette mystérieuse phrase depuis exactement 5 jours... Donc je suppose que le statut changera demain, lundi.

Par contre, je doute que ça corresponde à l'étape Hollande -> France, car ce trajet est normalement bien plus court. On parle de 48 heures régulièrement. 3 jours, max. 5 jours au sein de la CEE, surtout pour les liaisons Hollande - France, ça parait démesuré.

J'en conclus que cette phrase est une mauvaise traduction et qu'il s'agit du rassemblement en Hollande, soit l'étape d'avant l'expédition dans notre Hexagone. L'étape suivante étant : "en cours d'acheminement vers le client". Enfin à mon avis.

Ou alors je me plante complètement


----------



## Florian95 (26 Octobre 2008)

Pss, tu dis ca juste pour me démoraliser, je suis persuader, que je vais l'avoir avant la fin de la semaine. De toute facon, il je le veux et il le faut


----------



## ArisM (26 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part le suivi de ma commande vient de passer de :

État actuel de l&#8217;expédition : Expédition achevée le 21 Oct. 2008

à

État actuel de l&#8217;expédition : En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables le 26 Oct. 2008

Je suppose aussi que c'est bon signe et que ca signifie que la commande a été transférée à UPS ou TNT pour une livraison chez moi, en Suisse .... Enfin j'essaie aussi de me rassurer en disant ca mais Mr. Apple Support m'a dit jeudi passé que je devais compter sur : "au plus tard ce jeudi ce qui joue avec mes prédictions..."

J'attends toujours un numéro de Tracking...


----------



## lainbebop (26 Octobre 2008)

tout pareil !!! Donc pour jeudi au plis tard tas dit Apple ? T'avais un iPod avec ou pas ? ( moi oui )


----------



## iAbdel (26 Octobre 2008)

Icarus a dit:


> Moi je l'ai commandé le 14 à 22h à peu près (MB + iPod). Colis envoyé le 22 (annoncé le 21, lol), facture reçue le 24. Livraison estimée entre le 31 Octobre et le 3 Novembre...
> 
> Toujours pas de numéro de suivi. J'attendrai....le jour et la nuit...



Exactement pareil que toi, commande passée le 14 MacBook + ipod, à peu près la même au même moment que toi.
toujours pas de suivi UPS ou TNT !!! depuis hier, j'ai : Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée), et j'ai NL distribution center comme transporteur assigné !


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Octobre 2008)

De toutes façons Apple m'as dit le 30 ou Avant

en espérant avant, sinon...bah Jeudi

"  [FONT=&quot]Vous devriez recevoir votre commande à l'adresse de livraison communiquée le ou avant le *30.10.2008"*[/FONT]


----------



## ArisM (26 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> tout pareil !!! Donc pour jeudi au plis tard tas dit Apple ? T'avais un iPod avec ou pas ? ( moi oui )



Oui un iPod + l'Apple Care (offre de mon Université), commande faite le 14 octobre à 23h00... Toi aussi?

L'excitation monte......


----------



## GauthZilla (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Tj pour le 29/10 au lieu du 27/10



Je crois bien que nos MBP voyagent ensemble 
Tout correspond ^^

Suspens :rateau:


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Je crois bien que nos MBP voyagent ensemble
> Tout correspond ^^
> 
> Suspens :rateau:




Ben j'espère que ça sera pour demain en fin de matinée !!! Pour nous deux bien sur 

Ca n'a pas changé encore de mon coté !!

PS : J'ai craqué et j'ai acheté la suite CS4 ça ira bien pour ce new macbook pro et hop compte professionel. J'étais sur CS2 avant.


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (26 Octobre 2008)

Comme c'est mignon, vous croyez qu'ils se racontent des trucs.. ? 

Blague à part, je commence aussi à y croire pour cette semaine, la livraison.

J'ai indiqué que si j'étais pas là, ils pouvaient donner à mon gardien. Vous pensez que c'est faisable ?


----------



## Zemou (26 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Pour tous ceux qui se demandent. Le délai entre le moment où le colis est expédié et le moment où le colis est livré est de 5 à 15 jours selon vos options.
> Donc, si vous avez modifier votre MBP comptez 7-8 jours après l'expedition.
> Si vous avez rajouter un ipod environ 9 jours. Si y'a un imprimante, encore plus.
> Et, si j'ai bien lu, il semblerait que ceux qui ont pris le plus grosse config du MBP n'ont même pas encore été expédié.
> ...



C'est absurde comme logique. Si la personne prend un MacBook custom, il est forcement assemblé avant l'expédition. Donc même tarif pour tout le monde.
Après, oui, je t'accorde que l'ipod et l'imprimante peut rallonger les délais car il faut regrouper les articles.


----------



## ordimans (26 Octobre 2008)

j'ai pris un MBP avec 2,8ghz et 320go en 7200 et il est expédié
Donc déjà parti et suremetn arrivé en hollande
Sinon je pense avatn vendredi car si ce que j'ai dis est vrai et que d'après le suivi apple l'ipod et le mac ont été regroupés en hollande et qu'ils ont été reexpédiés on peut les avoir mercredi je dirais
Et francois l'aurai mardi ou demain
Ca se tient

Sinon pour le numéro UPS sur le suivi apple je pense personnelement qu'on l'aura une fois le colis arrivé. Mais demain une mise à jour pour nous ca m'étonnerai, car UPS est surchargé et apple dis bien que les mises à jour sont pas instannées avec le transporteur de plus ca changera dans 4,5 jours
Donc moi le suivi j'en attends pas plus j'essaye juste d'estimer par rapport aux autres, à la date de commande, de facture, de débit quand je vais le recevoir
et je dirais mercredi


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

NEW NEW 

Il est arrivée en Europe ca y'est . Possible que je l'ai demain donc  Et vous ca à changer ?


----------



## GauthZilla (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Ben j'espère que ça sera pour demain en fin de matinée !!! Pour nous deux bien sur



Si si, ils viennent d'arriver en Allemagne 

Pour ma part, je penche plutot pour une livraison Mardi 

EDIT : grillé


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Si si, ils viennent d'arriver en Allemagne
> 
> Pour ma part, je penche plutot pour une livraison Mardi
> 
> EDIT : grillé



lol oui. J'y crois pour demain car c'était pareil pour le MBA , la veille au soir en Allemagne et le lendemain vers 11 h chez moi à La Rochelle. Esperons !!! J'espère lol !!


----------



## lainbebop (26 Octobre 2008)

arism : MB + iPod en offre étudiante commandés le 15 vers 15h ! La dernière ligne droite est la plus dure !!


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> lol oui. J'y crois pour demain car c'était pareil pour le MBA , la veille au soir en Allemagne et le lendemain vers 11 h chez moi à La Rochelle. Esperons !!! J'espère lol !!


meme chose pour moi aussi il est à Cologne.. j'espere que tu as raison pour la livraison demain ....

en tout cas mardi c quasi sur !! chouette derniere ligne droite !!


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> meme chose pour moi aussi il est à Cologne.. j'espere que tu as raison pour la livraison demain ....
> 
> en tout cas mardi c quasi sur !! chouette derniere ligne droite !!



Programmé On Time selon UPS pour le 28/10, demain matin avant d'allez en cours (eh oui je suis encore mi - etudiant) je verrai si je dois rester chez moi ou pas !!


----------



## GauthZilla (26 Octobre 2008)

Pareil pour moi, c'est programmé le 28/10...

Avec un peu de chance, il sera au dépôt UPS demain dans l'après midi... Et j'irai le chercher à ce moment là ^^


----------



## renchap (26 Octobre 2008)

Cologne aussi, avec un peu de chance je l'ai demain (cologne => paris cette nuit, puis livraison chez moi, j'ai déjà eu ce cas)


----------



## lainbebop (26 Octobre 2008)

arf je sais pas comment vous faites avec vos no UPS, moi tjr rien  (commande du 15 avec ipod)


----------



## Raul10 (26 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Pareil pour moi, c'est programmé le 28/10...
> 
> Avec un peu de chance, il sera au dépôt UPS demain dans l'après midi... Et j'irai le chercher à ce moment là ^^



Tu crois qu'on peut aller chercher son colis au dépôt UPS ?


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

News News :

22 h 29 : LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON

Arff, marqué exception maintenant plus de date de livraison précise décidément !!


----------



## chupastar (26 Octobre 2008)

Ma commande passé le 18 au soir n'a pas bougé. J'aimerais bien qu'autre chose que "pas encore expédié" apparaissent enfin !


----------



## GauthZilla (26 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Tu crois qu'on peut aller chercher son colis au dépôt UPS ?



C'est sur que oui ;-)

Je l'ai déjà fait pour d'autres colis !
PAr contre, il faut savoir se repérer : leur entrepôt est en général en plein milieu d'une ZI, donc c'est pas évident de s'y retrouver


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> C'est sur que oui ;-)
> 
> Je l'ai déjà fait pour d'autres colis !
> PAr contre, il faut savoir se repérer : leur entrepôt est en général en plein milieu d'une ZI, donc c'est pas évident de s'y retrouver



Moi l'entrepôt est à.......180 km de chez moi donc bon


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Moi l'entrepôt est à.......180 km de chez moi donc bon



t'inquiète pas ils ont été remis par le service des douanes donc il part en livraison  vers le client maintenant on peut etre confiant ...

juste vérifier demain matin si il livre demain ou mardi


----------



## chupastar (26 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Tu crois qu'on peut aller chercher son colis au dépôt UPS ?



Oui, je l'ai déjà fait plusieurs fois, que ce soit chez TNT ou UPS. Mais ne pas oublier une pièce d'identité car c'est vérifié et noté à l'entrée et vérification de tous les paquets à la sortie. Ils veulent  -et ça se comprend- éviter les vols.


----------



## ZeroDegre (26 Octobre 2008)

Haaaaaa, pourquoi c'est marqué 'exception'? 
Il était en  Transit y'a pas 1h, là il a re-eu droit au dédouanage en NL...

Que dois-je croire? l'exception, ou le 'en transit pour livraison'?


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

ZeroDegre a dit:


> Haaaaaa, pourquoi c'est marqué 'exception'?
> Il était en  Transit y'a pas 1h, là il a re-eu droit au dédouanage en NL...
> 
> Que dois-je croire? l'exception, ou le 'en transit pour livraison'?


t'inquiete pas il est en transit pour livraison donc en route pour le centre le plus proche de chez toi... 

livraison pour bientot !!


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

ZeroDegre a dit:


> Haaaaaa, pourquoi c'est marqué 'exception'?
> Il était en  Transit y'a pas 1h, là il a re-eu droit au dédouanage en NL...
> 
> Que dois-je croire? l'exception, ou le 'en transit pour livraison'?



Non il est bien parti, ils ont juste à 22 h 30 attendu le recipicé de la douane Hollandaise.


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

tu en pense quoi François si vol cette nuit pour Lyon ou Bordeaux pour toi ... livraison demain non ??


----------



## ZeroDegre (26 Octobre 2008)

:love:HAHA HELL YEAH MOTHER F****ERS

(désolé, la joie + les nerfs qui lachent)
Je suis comme un gamin à la veille de Noël...

Merci des précisions


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> tu en pense quoi François si vol cette nuit pour Lyon ou Bordeaux pour toi ... livraison demain non ??



Oui il arrivera au matin sur Lyon et Bordeaux (pourvu que ça passe pas par Paris), livraison dans la matinée !! Espérons


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Oui il arrivera au matin sur Lyon et Bordeaux (pourvu que ça passe pas par Paris), livraison dans la matinée !! Espérons


oui pas de passage à Paris please .... je sens qu'il y a des personnes qui vont mal dormir


----------



## ZeroDegre (26 Octobre 2008)

Ca ne passe pas par Paris, mon 1er iPhone (des USA) avait fait Californie/Cologne/Marseille (puis camion jusqu'a chez moi)

Ils éclatent plusieurs vols vers les destinations clés de France, Lyon & Bordeau y compris je suppose


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

ZeroDegre a dit:


> Ca ne passe pas par Paris, mon 1er iPhone (des USA) avait fait Californie/Cologne/Marseille (puis camion jusqu'a chez moi)
> 
> Ils éclatent plusieurs vols vers les destinations clés de France, Lyon & Bordeau y compris je suppose



Je l'espère aussi. Bordeaux à aussi un grand HUB. Bordeaux-La Rochelle c'est 1h 45 de voiture


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

ZeroDegre a dit:


> Ca ne passe pas par Paris, mon 1er iPhone (des USA) avait fait Californie/Cologne/Marseille (puis camion jusqu'a chez moi)
> 
> Ils éclatent plusieurs vols vers les destinations clés de France, Lyon & Bordeau y compris je suppose


alors là c'est le genre de phrase qui me plait .. reste plus qu'a faire le planton devant la porte demain...

entre nous ça serai 5 jours avant la date prévu par apple à la base... pas mal UPS / APPLE !! les critiques sont nombreuses mais les compliments plus rares ..


----------



## GauthZilla (26 Octobre 2008)

Arghhhh ! Et le mien qui est toujours bloqué à Cologne ;-(

Sniff, je crois bien que ce sera pour mardi :-/


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Arghhhh ! Et le mien qui est toujours bloqué à Cologne ;-(
> 
> Sniff, je crois bien que ce sera pour mardi :-/



y  marqué quoi ?

LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON

Si tel est le cas il est en cours d'être acheminé.


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Arghhhh ! Et le mien qui est toujours bloqué à Cologne ;-(
> 
> Sniff, je crois bien que ce sera pour mardi :-/


tu as quoi comme message ?


----------



## tofskite (26 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> tu as quoi comme message ?


.... lol...


----------



## GauthZilla (26 Octobre 2008)

Justement, rien du tout :-/

KOELN (COLOGNE),DE
26/10/2008
20:40                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE


----------



## francois67000 (26 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Justement, rien du tout :-/
> 
> KOELN (COLOGNE),DE
> 26/10/2008
> 20:40                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE



Il a quand même du partir, c'est juste pas à jour. 

le SMS te dit quoi quand tu envoie à UPS le num de suivi?


----------



## GauthZilla (27 Octobre 2008)

La même chose, malheureusement :-/

Bah, c'est pas grave... J'aurai juste une pensée émue pour vous demain :-D


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> La même chose, malheureusement :-/
> 
> Bah, c'est pas grave... J'aurai juste une pensée émue pour vous demain :-D


aye... et bien regarde la date prévu a labase pour essayer de tenir le coup 

tu sera livré rapidement  maintenant de toute façon  !!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Octobre 2008)

juste une petite question, étant donné que je dois pas mal bosser, j'hésite à aller à la biblio demain matin étant donné qu'UPS prévoit la livraison de mon colis mardi matin. mais est-il possible qu'il me le livre demain matin quand même ?

voilà mes infos :



> En transit - Date respectée
> 
> EINDHOVEN, BEST,
> NL	 24/10/2008	 18:33	 LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
> NL	 24/10/2008	 10:07	 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES



merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## el burrito (27 Octobre 2008)

Salut, désolé d'avance de vous faire vous répéter mais j'ai du mal à savoir que croire:
Le site d'apple m'annonce une livraison le 31 oct sujet à changement ( la commande a été expédié le 22). Je l'ai commandé avec un Ipod et je n'ai pas de numéro de tracking.:mouais:

Depuis le 26 j'ai "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables"

Seulement je lis ici que certains sur bordeaux espèrent le recevoir lundi matin, comme je l'ai commandé le soir même de l'annonce je me dis que je devrais être dans le même cas!!

Quelqu'un pourrais me dire si je peut esperer embrasser mon facteur demain ou attendre le 31 comme me l'annonce apple?

Merci a tous de m'aider a passer le temps!


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

Pour rassurer tout le monde, j'ai passé commande le 15 à 13h de l'aprem, heure a laquelle ma commande a ete accepté et marquée sur le site d'apple, je n'ai pas commandé d'Ipod avec. 

Délai, pour le 4 ou 5 novembre, je suis en Belgique, plus pres des pays-bas que la france et pourtant des personnes venant de france l'ont déjà recu l'ayant également commander le 15... A croire que les commandes sont traitées aléatoirement !

Je suis donc toujours en attente de mon précieux: Macbook Pro, 2,8Ghz, 320GB@7200rpm... Un vrai bijoux, me manque plus qu'a le recevoir!

Etat actuel: Current Delivery StatusIn transit to destination country - next updates expected in 4-5 business days26 Oct 2008

J'espere l'avoir courant de semaine... Sinon le 4ou5 novembre comme prévu !

Dites moi quoi, si vous avez aussi commandé le 15 et déja recu !

Merci


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

el burrito a dit:


> Salut, désolé d'avance de vous faire vous répéter mais j'ai du mal à savoir que croire:
> Le site d'apple m'annonce une livraison le 31 oct sujet à changement ( la commande a été expédié le 22). Je l'ai commandé avec un Ipod et je n'ai pas de numéro de tracking.:mouais:
> 
> Depuis le 26 j'ai "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables"
> ...



Moi je suis prévu le premier novembre et sujet à changement. Et je suis comme toi à la date du 26 en cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination ce qui signifie qu'il est parti direction la france probablement de hollande mais on a pas le suivi UPS ou TNT.
Tu as reçu ta facture ? Tu as été débité ?

Et tu as commandé un ipod comme moi
Espère pas l'avoir demain ca serait vraiment bizarre et extraordinaire qu'on l'ait en même temps que les autres d'ici
Vise plutôt mercredi ou mardi au plutôt


----------



## Ralph_ (27 Octobre 2008)

moi ça m'arrangerait de le recevoir demain, comme ça mon pari a la con de ne pas me raser tant que je ne l'ai pas reçu pourrait enfin se finir


----------



## el burrito (27 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Moi je suis prévu le premier novembre et sujet à changement. Et je suis comme toi à la date du 26 en cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination ce qui signifie qu'il est parti direction la france probablement de hollande mais on a pas le suivi UPS ou TNT.
> Tu as reçu ta facture ? Tu as été débité ?
> 
> Et tu as commandé un ipod comme moi
> ...



Oui j'ai reçu la facture je ne sait pas si j'ai été débité ça se débite en fin de mois avec ma CB. 
Mercredi ça serait cool, mardi génial, lundi extraordinaire!


----------



## noche84 (27 Octobre 2008)

Ow... Le pari de ne pas me raser, je le fais chaque lundi jusqu'au vendredi 

Sinon... J'aurai une pensée émue pour vous qui l'aurez demain pendant que moi j'attends a cause de ce foutu iPod commandé pour ma meilleure amie qui ne veut pas être ma copine grrrrr lol

Rha j'ai peu de patience mais l'attente de la réception et les rumeurs de nouveaux produits c'est ma dose de masochisme à moi 

Je me délecterai de vos impression sur le fil parlant des réactions sur le macbook... miam


----------



## ZeroDegre (27 Octobre 2008)

En transit de nouveau, partit de Cologne a 2h17


----------



## baindejardin (27 Octobre 2008)

ZeroDegre a dit:


> Ca ne passe pas par Paris, mon 1er iPhone (des USA) avait fait Californie/Cologne/Marseille (puis camion jusqu'a chez moi)
> 
> Ils éclatent plusieurs vols vers les destinations clés de France, Lyon & Bordeau y compris je suppose



Je pense que tu as raison ...

Des grandes villes telles que Lyon, Marseille, Nice, Bordeaux ... sont, très certainement, directement déservies entre d'autres villes d'Europe sans passer par Paris !
Et heureusement d'ailleurs ... le boulot d'UPS Paris si tous les colis qui entrerait en France devrait passer par eux ! mdr 

Bon, moi j'espère une livraison pour mardi ...
J'ai commandé le 16 au soir en magasin Apple Premium à Lyon un MBP 2,8ghz avec DD 320GO 7200 tours/min ...
SANS RIEN D'AUTRE AVEC !

La boutique étant fermée le lundi, je leur téléphonerai demain afin qu'il m'annonce de vive voix la bonne nouvelle : Oui mon sieur on a bien reçu votre MBP !!!


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

ZeroDegre a dit:


> En transit de nouveau, partit de Cologne a 2h17



idem j'ai pas de date, je vais rester chez moi la pour attendre on sait jamais


----------



## GauthZilla (27 Octobre 2008)

Parti de Cologne a 2h17 aussi... Mais j'ai toujours une date de livraison prévue pour demain...;-(


----------



## baindejardin (27 Octobre 2008)

Je ne veux pas paraître pessimiste ... mais je pense que vous ne l'aurez que demain ...


----------



## GauthZilla (27 Octobre 2008)

Ca y est, je n'ai plus de date...

Baindejardin : si je me mets à esperer, c'est tout simplement parceque Cologne est à juste un peu plus de 3 heures de Lille... Vu que mon colis est parti de là bas à 2h du matin......


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Ca y est, je n'ai plus de date...
> 
> Baindejardin : si je me mets à esperer, c'est tout simplement parceque Cologne est à juste un peu plus de 3 heures de Lille... Vu que mon colis est parti de là bas à 2h du matin......


aye je crois qu'on est bon pour une livraison mardi ... mon colis est arrivé ! en Hollande... le sms confirme le site

je comprend pas c pas le plus court chemin pour venir chez moi !!

bref c reparti pour une journée d'attente ..

et vous vous en etes où ?


----------



## jerem(y) (27 Octobre 2008)

Je devrais le revoir aujourd'hui. Mon tracking quasi complet pour un MacBook Pro commandé seul.


----------



## LaPommette (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Et bien quant à moi, j'ai des nouvelles :
- colis parti de Cologne à 02h07
- arrivé à Lesquin à 7h15
- en cours de livraison à 8h15

Date respectée (aujourd'hui) Bien bien ! 

NB : je répète ce que j'avais déjà dit. Pour les MB à config personnalisées ou avec option, le fait qu'il soit à Cologne pour la première fois ne signifie pas qu'il arrive. Il passera par la NL puis retournera à Cologne avant d'être acheminé en Fr (s'agissant d'UPS). Donc si la date de livraison est prévue le 28 ou 29 il n'arrivera pas avant...


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

LaPommette a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et bien quant à moi, j'ai des nouvelles :
> - colis parti de Cologne à 02h07
> ...


ok je suis d'accord avec toi mais le miens n'a justement pas d'option ....

et il est parti pour la hollande ...

dommage :s


----------



## clemilow (27 Octobre 2008)

slt, j'ai commander un macbook pro le 14 octobre le 2,4ghz avec 4go de ram et un disque dur 250go 7200tr/min. 

Adresse dexpédition	NIAFLES, FR	24 Oct. 2008
Date de livraison estimée	04 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)	
État actuel de lexpédition	Expédition acheminée	24 Oct. 2008
Signée par	

tjrs pas de mise a jour du transporteur, j'aimerais savoir si j'ai des chance de le recevoir avant le 04 novembre comme il l'indique. merci


----------



## ZeroDegre (27 Octobre 2008)

LaPommette a dit:


> NB : je répète ce que j'avais déjà dit. Pour les MB à config personnalisées ou avec option, le fait qu'il soit à Cologne pour la première fois ne signifie pas qu'il arrive. Il passera par la NL puis retournera à Cologne avant d'être acheminé en Fr (s'agissant d'UPS). Donc si la date de livraison est prévue le 28 ou 29 il n'arrivera pas avant...



Apparement le mien est en route pour NL...
Commandé sans option, ni config perso...
Model classique, payé tel quel... 
Font chier


----------



## LaPommette (27 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> ok je suis d'accord avec toi mais le miens n'a justement pas d'option ....
> 
> et il est parti pour la hollande ...
> 
> dommage :s



Peut-être qu'ils sont tous concernés alors...

NB : colis UPS reçu :love:


----------



## DarkDestiny (27 Octobre 2008)

Humm, iPod à Paris, Macbook Pro en belgique...
Faut m'expliquer la logique.


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

ZeroDegre a dit:


> Apparement le mien est en route pour NL...
> Commandé sans option, ni config perso...
> Model classique, payé tel quel...
> Font chier


pareil pour moi je comprend pas trop la logique de tout ça ...


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

LaPommette a dit:


> Peut-être qu'ils sont tous concernés alors...
> 
> NB : colis UPS reçu :love:


a be tu as de la chance !! 

fais nous rêver un peu !!!!


----------



## Florian95 (27 Octobre 2008)

Toujours pas de suivi UPS... Soit disant envoyé le 22, je commence à en douter... Et depuis hier :
"En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables"

Je sent que je l'aurais jamais pour ce WE :'(

Des gens ont-ils eu ce message et on recu leur MBP dans les jours suivants ? Cb de jours ?


----------



## cletus (27 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Toujours pas de suivi UPS... Soit disant envoyé le 22, je commence à en douter... Et depuis hier :
> "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables"
> 
> Je sent que je l'aurais jamais pour ce WE :'(
> ...



J'ai ce message depuis le 22 octobre. J'espère que mon statut va évoluer dans la journée.


----------



## kevinh44fr (27 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Humm, iPod à Paris, Macbook Pro en belgique...
> Faut m'expliquer la logique.



Moi c'est pire : MacBook pro à Eidhoven (hollande) depuis vendredi et ipod à paris depuis ce matin...
Ils ont oubliés mon MBP ou quoi? Je m'en fous de l'ipod !!!! (fin non, mais par rapport au MBP si !)

Si le MBP était aussi à paris, j'aurais put espérer être livré demain...mais non, ce sera mercredi  (s'il veut bien partir !)

Edit : ce que je ne comprends pas par contre, c'est que sur Apple, j'ai le même numéro de suivi pour l'ipod et le MBP alors que sur UPS j'en ai 2....celui d'Apple est sur l'ipod, et celui du MBP est un autre.


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (27 Octobre 2008)

Petit suivi :

MacBook 2,4 4Go CTO + iPod, commandé le 15 vers 13h30
-> pas encore de suivi UPS
-> pas encore débité
-> pas de facture
Merge in ... pour le Mac et WW pour l'iPod
Message apparu hier :
État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables26 Oct. 2008
Toujours prévu pour le 4 Novembre... mais il a été expédié le 24 (en fait le status a changé le 23 au soir à cause du décalage horaire).

==> En transit mais où ? Vous le saurez dans le prochain épisode ^^


----------



## Magster (27 Octobre 2008)

Mouais donc en fait vivant en Belgique je l'aurais plus vite que vous...il est passé en "prèts à l'expédition" le 24. Et d'après le site il à été expédié le 26...donc maintenant je prie pour qu'il arrive cette semaine car je ne suis pas là la prochaine :x


----------



## Simphusband (27 Octobre 2008)

Perso

Macbook 2 Ghz Pas de custom + ipod avec gravure...
Commandé le 14 au soir confirmation plus tard dans la soiré
"Expédié le 22"
Débiter la 24 
Facture le 27
ET PAS de numéro UPS......


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Octobre 2008)

en effet pas vraiment de logique... le miens est :

CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
FR	 27/10/2008	 5:30	 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

J'attend comme un con chez moi parceque UPS avait marqué 27/10 et il est en Hollande la. 

Pas logique du tout leur système. En février quand j'ai pris mon MBA ca faisait Cologne-Bordeaux direct !!!


----------



## DarkDestiny (27 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> en effet pas vraiment de logique... le miens est :
> 
> CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
> FR     27/10/2008     5:30     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE


 
MBP ou iPod ?


----------



## Florian95 (27 Octobre 2008)

En plus il parait que débité = Départ de Hollande. J'ai pas été débité :'(


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> J'attend comme un con chez moi parceque UPS avait marqué 27/10 et il est en Hollande la.
> 
> Pas logique du tout leur système. En février quand j'ai pris mon MBA ca faisait Cologne-Bordeaux direct !!!


oui j'ai aussi un peu de mal à comprendre ...

mais bon normalement demain ce sera bon non ?


----------



## Simphusband (27 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> En plus il parait que débité = Départ de Hollande. J'ai pas été débité :'(



Pas vraiment

J'ai été débité dans la nuit de jeudi a vendredi et tjrs pas de départ depuis la hollande.......aucune nouvelle meme


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> MBP ou iPod ?



les deux...


----------



## DarkDestiny (27 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> les deux...


 
Te plains pas j'ai l'iPod indiqué à paris, le macbook pro en belgique ce qui me semble complétement impossible vu qu'ils étaient totu deux au même endroit pourquoi les expédiés séparément.....

Surtout que mon iPod est prévu pour demain "Date respectée", alors que le MBP rien, nada...


----------



## Solidsnake31 (27 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Te plains pas j'ai l'iPod indiqué à paris, le macbook pro en belgique ce qui me semble complétement impossible vu qu'ils étaient totu deux au même endroit pourquoi les expédiés séparément.....
> 
> Surtout que mon iPod est prévu pour demain "Date respectée", alors que le MBP rien, nada...



Exactement pareil


----------



## iAbdel (27 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Perso
> 
> Macbook 2 Ghz Pas de custom + ipod avec gravure...
> Commandé le 14 au soir confirmation plus tard dans la soiré
> ...


T'es pas le seul !! Le Monsieur d'Apple m'a dit ce matin que je devrais l'avoir aujourd'hui ou demain.
Je vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir le tracking la veille de la livraison


----------



## ArisM (27 Octobre 2008)

J'attends toujours ce foutu numéro de Tracking UPS...
J'espere l'avoir au moins d'ici ce soir sinon je comprends rien à ce Tracking Mac...

Enfin Mr. Apple m'a dit avant jeudi au plus tard mais si j'ai pas de Tracking avant ce soir, j'ai de la peine à croire ca...


----------



## kainshot (27 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Perso
> 
> Macbook 2 Ghz Pas de custom + ipod avec gravure...
> Commandé le 14 au soir confirmation plus tard dans la soiré
> ...




Exactement la même chose que toi :
Débiter le 24
Facture le 27 ( ce matin)
Sauf que moi je l'ai commandé le 16 au matin (macbook 2ghz+ipod avec gravure)
Pas de numéro UPS mais un numéro de 10 chiffres commencent par 80...
et sur le site apple store US un num ww.....
on m'avait préciser sur le mail que je recevrais la facture quelques jours la réception de mon colis et c'est celui que j'attendais le moins qui est arrivé le 1er  .


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

Toujours rien !! ):


----------



## Simphusband (27 Octobre 2008)

iAbdel a dit:


> T'es pas le seul !! Le Monsieur d'Apple m'a dit ce matin que je devrais l'avoir aujourd'hui ou demain.
> Je vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir le tracking la veille de la livraison



OUFFFF

J'arrive pas à les joindres.....

On va finir par avoir les numéro de tracking ups le lendemain de la livraison......


----------



## iAbdel (27 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> OUFFFF
> 
> J'arrive pas à les joindres.....
> 
> On va finir par avoir les numéro de tracking ups le lendemain de la livraison......



Il me semble, oui


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

Je viens d'avoir UPS en ligne.

Si vous êtes dans la même situation que moi n'attendez pas de colis avant...... le 29/10. C'est du au type d'envoie que Apple à pris et donc lent !!  GRRRRRRR


----------



## kainshot (27 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir UPS en ligne.
> 
> Si vous êtes dans la même situation que moi n'attendez pas de colis avant...... le 29/10. C'est du au type d'envoie que Apple à pris et donc lent !!  GRRRRRRR




Et quelle est ta situation? tu devais le recevoir quand?


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir UPS en ligne.
> 
> Si vous êtes dans la même situation que moi n'attendez pas de colis avant...... le 29/10. C'est du au type d'envoie que Apple à pris et donc lent !!  GRRRRRRR


a ok :s super entout cas merci pour l'info...

je m'était fait à l'idée de l'avoir demain mais mercredi c'est loin .... snif .....lol

en fin c'est tout de meme avant ma date prévu au départ 30 ou 31 oct


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (27 Octobre 2008)

Excellent  je viens d'appeler Apple pour avoir des infos supplémentaires sur le tracking, bon elle m'en a pas dit plus que ce qui est affiché sur le site mais elle m'a "rassuré" quant à mon non débit (elle était d'ailleurs mort de rire du début à la fin  ), apparemment pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore été débités mais qui ont le status expédié le colis est bien en route et on sera débité d'ici quelques jours/fin du mois (sinon ça serait trop beau ^^).

Par contre pour la réception, en gros ça prend 10 jours de la date d'expédition à la date de réception... donc le 3-4 novembre... mais perso j'y crois moyen. je pense (espère ?) qu'on aura une bonne surprise d'ici peu.


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

kainshot a dit:


> Et quelle est ta situation? tu devais le recevoir quand?



Il est en transit via la Hollande. Je devais le recevoir initialement le 27 donc aujourd'hui, puis repoussé au 28 hier et maintenant 29.


----------



## GauthZilla (27 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir UPS en ligne.
> 
> Si vous êtes dans la même situation que moi n'attendez pas de colis avant...... le 29/10. C'est du au type d'envoie que Apple à pris et donc lent !!  GRRRRRRR



LE 29 ???????????????????

Tu en es sur ? Parceque je ne vois vraiment pas ce que le colis va bien pouvoir faire comme trajet d'ici là !!!!


----------



## iAbdel (27 Octobre 2008)

Je viens tout juste d'avoir ENFIN mon num UPS. mais comment faire pour avoir le suivi détaillé ????


----------



## Florian95 (27 Octobre 2008)

Ouai entre la super nouvelle de Francois et de Yun... J'aurais jamais mon colis pour le 31...

Initialement prévu pour le 3/4. Puis le 31/1 sur le suivi dependant du fuseau horaire, et pas de UPS. bref... je suis frustré...

Florian


----------



## cooldrum (27 Octobre 2008)

kainshot a dit:


> Exactement la même chose que toi :
> Débiter le 24
> Facture le 27 ( ce matin)
> Sauf que moi je l'ai commandé le 16 au matin (macbook 2ghz+ipod avec gravure)
> ...



bonjour,
je suis dans le meme cas que vous mais mon courrier etait un courrier TNT...
Je pense que si j ai recu ma facture ( et debité) alors mon MB est parti de Hollande et donc je l aurais avant samedi!! enfin je l espere...
Petit pb, travaux dans ma rue, TNT vont ils m appeler si il n arrive pas a acceder a ma rue??
Merci


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> LE 29 ???????????????????
> 
> Tu en es sur ? Parceque je ne vois vraiment pas ce que le colis va bien pouvoir faire comme trajet d'ici là !!!!



Faut continuer à regarder sur le site de UPS mais selon la dame que j'ai eu au téléphone , me dit que selon son ordinateur la livraison est prévu pour le 29/10. 

Elle m'a dit que mon colis va allez à Paris la, puis partir demain pour Bordeaux et une livraison prévu pour le 29/10 à La Rochelle


----------



## GenOMac (27 Octobre 2008)

Abdel tu vas sur le site du Transporteur en l'occurence pour toi : http://www.ups.com/
Tu verras au milieu de la page la mention"Saisissez le N° de suivi"...
Et la Go pour le Tracking...
Bon les gars moi je suis vos post depuis quelques jours et pour moi , premier achat apple , je sens que ca va etre interminable.
Shipped le 24th Via Merge blablabla...
Ensuite fo kil arrive a Lille le colis , bon pas trop loin de la hollande ou l'allemagne ... Mais bon fo kil joigne mon apple care avec ....
Je sais pas si je vais l'avoir cette semaine .
Sur le store ils disent 3 - 4 Novembre .... Je piaffe d'impatience


----------



## Florian95 (27 Octobre 2008)

Tiens c'est vrai j'ai recu la facture par TNT, d'ou le fait que j'ai pas de suivi UPS ? 

Ceux qui viennent d'avoir leur tracking on eu "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables" ??

Merci,
Florian


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Faut continuer à regarder sur le site de UPS mais selon la dame que j'ai eu au téléphone , me dit que selon son ordinateur la livraison est prévu pour le 29/10.
> 
> Elle m'a dit que mon colis va allez à Paris la, puis partir demain pour Bordeaux et une livraison prévu pour le 29/10 à La Rochelle


effectivement ça me parait long ... si Paris ce soir demain matin Bordeaux ou Lyon pour moi et ensuite livraison dans la journée non ??


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

Florian95, t'inquiète on l'aura cette semaine et avant le week end c'est obligé
Apple a peut être pris une livraison lente mais c'est pour aller en Hollande je pense et pas pour aller chez nous la preuve avec ceux qui l'ont déjà reçu ca a été rapide.
Mais pour aller en hollande ils ont pris le moins cher et en gros ils font les auto stoppeurs c'est pour ca qu'il passe dans pleins de pays.
Sinon ca sert à rien d'apellé franchement, ils sont toujours dans les délais, et on les aura au mieux un voire deux jours avant la date prévue par apple
(moi c'est férié donc c'est pratique lol)

Moi le suivi détaillé a toujours pas changé et je maintiens qu'il ne changera pas avant la livraison.
Donc le numéro UPS on peut l'oublier
Donc faut attendre si vous êtes comme quoi sans numéro UPS, au plutôit mercredi comme je l'ai dit et si vous avez des news un changement postez


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

Moi ca commence a me tendre apple, j'ai une configuration normale sans ipod... Et je l'aurai pas avant semaine prochaine certaienement... 3semaines pour lavoir !

Brrr


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (27 Octobre 2008)

Au prix où on paie le matos, la moindre des choses ça aurait été de choisir l'envois le plus rapide hein


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

Livraison gratuite donc c'est normale. Mais je te dit c'est pour faire le regroupement que la livraison est lente.
Les autres l'ont déjà reçu et ca a mis 3 jours voire 4 jours et c'est les délais rapide ca peut pas mettre 24h pour faire Shanghai chez nous.

Sinon JhonB toi tu as commandé quand car dans ton cas vous êtes plusieurs à avoir commandé un mac seul et certains l'ont reçu et pas d'autres.


----------



## GauthZilla (27 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> effectivement ça me parait long ... si Paris ce soir demain matin Bordeaux ou Lyon pour moi et ensuite livraison dans la journée non ??



En toute logique oui... C'est pour ça que j'ai du mal à comprendre un report à Mercredi...

Ou peut être que c'est juste pour ceux qui sont TRES éloignes du dépôt.... (comme la Rochelle à 180km du dépôt UPS le plus proche)...


----------



## Florian95 (27 Octobre 2008)

Je pense que tout ces retards sont indépendant de la volonté de Apple. C'est pas leur volonté de faire durer les choses et de faire des clients mécontents


----------



## GenOMac (27 Octobre 2008)

Je suis dans la logistique depuis lgtps déjà ... et je vous assure assurer le transit d'un colis d'asie a une adresse Européenne ... c super cher .... fo bien kil optimise leur marge nette nos amis d'apple ... Allez patience ... CA arrive !!!


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> En toute logique oui... C'est pour ça que j'ai du mal à comprendre un report à Mercredi...
> 
> Ou peut être que c'est juste pour ceux qui sont TRES éloignes du dépôt.... (comme la Rochelle à 180km du dépôt UPS le plus proche)...


oui je suis d'accord avec toi ... pour ma part je suis à 70 km de Lyon donc .... 

mais bon je serai solidaire dans l'attente


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

tofskite >> Tu est sur la Loire ?


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> tofskite >> Tu est sur la Loire ?


saone et loire


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Livraison gratuite donc c'est normale. Mais je te dit c'est pour faire le regroupement que la livraison est lente.
> Les autres l'ont déjà reçu et ca a mis 3 jours voire 4 jours et c'est les délais rapide ca peut pas mettre 24h pour faire Shanghai chez nous.
> 
> Sinon JhonB toi tu as commandé quand car dans ton cas vous êtes plusieurs à avoir commandé un mac seul et certains l'ont reçu et pas d'autres.


 
Le 15 à 13h, heure à laquelle ma commande a figuré sur le site apple ! Expédié le 22Oct.


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

A oui j'ai demandé une House et Une Remote qui etaient tous les 2 de stocks... Ca devraient donc prendre 1jour max en plus...


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

Ah ok, car moi je sais qu'il y a un dépôt UPS vers chez moi à quoi 10km même pas dans la zone industriel à côté de celui de chronopost

Sinon Jhon tu est comme nous, expédié le 22 sans UPS, facture, débité ou non ca dépend (moi non) et tu attends que ca bouge


----------



## raizen (27 Octobre 2008)

Pour infos (pour ceux qui serait dans un cas similaire), commande d'un MBP avec HD 320GO a 7200T le 16 au soir. Tracking UPS depuis samedi. Il est à APELDOORN (pour la seconde fois). Il devait arriver à Paris le 31 ou le 3 mais en fait, il semblerait qu'il arrivera le 29 !


----------



## raizen (27 Octobre 2008)

raizen a dit:


> Pour infos (pour ceux qui serait dans un cas similaire), commande d'un MBP avec HD 320GO a 7200T le 16 au soir. Tracking UPS depuis samedi. Il est à APELDOORN (pour la seconde fois). Il devait arriver à Paris le 31 ou le 3 mais en fait, il semblerait qu'il arrivera le 29 !



dsl pour les photes d'aurtografe et les fautes de concordance des temps...


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

Je viens d'appelé apple, pas plus d'infos... Une fois il se trouve ntre la chine et la hollande, a un autre moment ils me disent en transit vers le pays de destination, donc verrs chez moi mais pas de tracking UPS donc pas encore partit, enfin soit... ATTENDONS !

Mais je dois remettre mes travaux de fin d'étude infographie pour fin novembre, mon pc actuel est saturé donc plus possible de travaillé dessus!


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

raizen a dit:


> Pour infos (pour ceux qui serait dans un cas similaire), commande d'un MBP avec HD 320GO a 7200T le 16 au soir. Tracking UPS depuis samedi. Il est à APELDOORN (pour la seconde fois). Il devait arriver à Paris le 31 ou le 3 mais en fait, il semblerait qu'il arrivera le 29 !


 
Quel MBP 15"4? Quel processeur?

C'est dingue ca, commander plus tard que moi, recu 1semaine avant moi !!
J'en peux pluuuuus


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'arrête d'attendre ça me gave lol. Je me prend la matinée du 29 pour l'attendre


----------



## raizen (27 Octobre 2008)

*2.53GHz*


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

Facturé, débité mais tjs pas de mac en vue, comme pour la plupart !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Moi j'arrête d'attendre ça me gave lol. Je me prend la matinée du 29 pour l'attendre



mais sur ton tracking UPS c'était pas inscrit livraison prévue pour le 27 ?


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> mais sur ton tracking UPS c'était pas inscrit livraison prévue pour le 27 ?



Si mais au telephone la dame m'a dit que c'est 29 maintenant ): ): le tracking n'a évolué depuis ce matin 07H. La il est en transit en Hollande. De plus y a plus marqué de date de livraison


----------



## GenOMac (27 Octobre 2008)

Je viens d'appeler Apple ce matin mon statut :
Expédié le 24 depuis Shangai (appstore) alors qu'en fait le gars me dit qu'il a pris le Cargo ce matin vers la hollande le 26 à 10 heure du mat heure locale .
Mon colis est dans les airs entre Shangai et la Hollande.
Il font ensuite ce qu'on appelle dans le jargon logistik du cross docking . En clair si vous avez commandé des accessoires complémentaires comme c mon cas (apple care) , des réception du MBP sur le site de la hollande une opération de regroupement est effectuée dans la foulée . En général le jour d'arrivé de votre MB sur les quais le lendemain au plus tard. L'opération de cross dock terminé , l'expédition est déclaré dans leur système d'expédition ce qui génére un timbre d'expé (UPS ou TNT) et le colis s'il a été déclaré expédié avant le passage et la ramasse du transporteur dans ce cas il prend la route le jour même pour vous etre livré. 
EN résumé dans le meilleur des cas , le Mb arrive au matin sur leur site
Cross dock dans la journée 
Timbre d'expédition dans la journée , départ vers la destination en fin d'apm.
Soit 24H au mieux entre l'arrivée du MBP sur la hollande et le départ du colis (au pire 48H)
Livraison sous 24H pour les grand centres économiques .
Au pire ca met 24H de plus pour les positions excentrées.

Je tiens plus en place moi


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

Merci des infos, pour les délais ca confirme ce qui a été dit.
Par contre j'ai pas bien compriis par rapport aux infos du suivi
Quand il dise expédie le 22 c'était de Shanghai
Et quand il dise destination finale c'est qu'il est arrivé en Hollande et que le regroupement a été fait ?
Ce que je pensais et donc je compte 48h de hollande ca fait mardi au plus tôt mais je penche plutot pour mercredi comme je disais initialement
Quand j'ai reçu des colis UPS de Logitech d'allemagne ca mettait 48h


----------



## argento (27 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'habite pres de NICE, et ils me mettent que le colis est arrivé a Nice a 9:07, malgre cela, aujourd'hui je regarde ma boite au lettre a 13;00, pas de Macbook (et le facteur est passe) donc ca fais bien chier, j'comprend pas pourquoi je l'ai pas recu aujourd'hui??

J'en ai marre d'attendre, ca sert a quoi de le commander si tot, si on le recoit si tard ? (ah oui parce qu'on est des fous du mac xD)


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

UPS livre toute la journée, si tu est pressé appele le centre vers chez toi pour savoir s'ils vont vraiment passer aujourd'hui (peut être surchargé) sinon si tu peux passer.


----------



## GauthZilla (27 Octobre 2008)

argento a dit:


> Moi j'habite pres de NICE, et ils me mettent que le colis est arrivé a Nice a 9:07, malgre cela, aujourd'hui je regarde ma boite au lettre a 13;00, pas de Macbook (et le facteur est passe)



Attention !!!

Ce n'est pas ton facteur qui te livrera, mais une société privée : UPS. Ils peuvent passer entre 9h et 19h. Ta présence est obligatoire puisque tu dois signer un bon de réception.


----------



## argento (27 Octobre 2008)

ah cool merci ca rassure ca, alors j'vais attendre et je vous dirais apres, merci encore


----------



## noche84 (27 Octobre 2008)

Vi, le coup de fil semble le meilleur pour savoir quand le monsieur en camionnette viendra 

Si vous regardez les news de MacGé : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/132348/les-macbook-de-l-apple-store-arrivent

Ca commence à bouger... JhonB tu pourras faire ton TFE d'ici peu 

Enfin... J'espère


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

Livraison au 30, 31 au plus tard pour moi.
Ouf il se sont rendus compte que le premier c'était férié
Donc jeudi au plutôt selon Apple, je comptais mercredi et bien j'attends.
UPS ou TNT on verra bien.
Je préfère UPS xD
Et je pense toujours que le suivi sera pas mis à jour avec le numéro avant réception du colis.
4 à 5 jours ouvrables il faut au transporteur, il doit être surchargé et donc n'a pas le temps de filer à Apple toutes les infos.
Mais c'est bien d'utiliser deux transporteurs ca permet de répartir les commandes.


----------



## Florian95 (27 Octobre 2008)

Donc si pas tracking UPS, tres mauvaise nouvelle ? Encore en transit inter-continental...


----------



## ZeroDegre (27 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Je viens d'appeler Apple ce matin mon statut :
> Expédié le 24 depuis Shangai (appstore) alors qu'en fait le gars me dit qu'il a pris le Cargo ce matin vers la hollande le 26 à 10 heure du mat heure locale .
> Mon colis est dans les airs entre Shangai et la Hollande.
> Il font ensuite ce qu'on appelle dans le jargon logistik du cross docking . En clair si vous avez commandé des accessoires complémentaires comme c mon cas (apple care) , des réception du MBP sur le site de la hollande une opération de regroupement est effectuée dans la foulée . En général le jour d'arrivé de votre MB sur les quais le lendemain au plus tard. L'opération de cross dock terminé , l'expédition est déclaré dans leur système d'expédition ce qui génére un timbre d'expé (UPS ou TNT) et le colis s'il a été déclaré expédié avant le passage et la ramasse du transporteur dans ce cas il prend la route le jour même pour vous etre livré.
> ...



Ce qui ne nous explique pas ce que foutent nos MBP en Hollande,  commandés seul, en config basique, sans accessoires ni rien, alors que certain on fait deriectement cologne-france... :hein:


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

ZeroDegre a dit:


> Ce qui ne nous explique pas ce que foutent nos MBP en Hollande,  commandés seul, en config basique, sans accessoires ni rien, alors que certain on fait deriectement cologne-france... :hein:



Tout à fait !! De toute facon on pourra rien faire !!!


----------



## GenOMac (27 Octobre 2008)

Ce qui se passe ce que les envois de shangai sont des envois groupés , en clair ils réservent une surface dans un avion cargo et font *1* expédition de X palettes de MB et MBP. C'est moins cher que faire autant d'expédition d'asie qu'il y a de commande de MB et MBP. Il dédouane 1 facture globale.... 1 dossier de dédouanement ....
L'envoi domestique qui arrive chez vous doit être lui traité unitairement. Il font donc une plateforme de réception qui va traiter ces envois. ca se fait donc depuis l'europe , apparement sur 2 sites , 1 en hollande et un en allemagne... apres quoi chaque envois et faiten direction du client final. Logiquement pour ceux qui n'ont pas d'accesoires a grouper avec leur Mac, ca devrait arriver et repartir de suite .. après c'est en fonction de la charge de travail de la plate-forme....
Je viens de les rappeler ...  Ils confirment mes dires , j'ai eu un superviseur sur la plateforme d'appel (en irlande apparement)... qui m'annonce ... des flux enormes d'asie et que les plateforme accusent un pic d'activité lié au lancement ... Il y a meme eu un retard d'envoi en asie ce qui explique  (reste a quais) ce qui expliquerait... que j'avais la mention expedie depuis le 24 alors qu'en définitive c vraiment parti le 26 des quais de shangai ...
En clair fo s'armer de patience ... Suis ds le meme etat que vous ca me saoule d'attendre... courage !!!:rateau:


----------



## tsunammis (27 Octobre 2008)

_Bonjour,_

J'ai lus quelques pages, mais pas toutes ... 

Je suis dans le même cas que beaucoup de personnes ici je pense.

Ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est avec quel numéro que vous suivez votre colis ?

J'ai commandé mon MBP le 16 Oct à 5h du mat', avec simplement une modification du disque dur _(7200Tr/m en 250Go) _ainsi que l'offre pour l'iPod nano, comme la plupart d'entre vous. _(Offre Back To School)_

Mon colis est Expédié depuis le: *Oct 24, 2008* _(cf. Apple Store)._

Je ne sais pas ou il est, j'ai reçu un mail de la part d'Apple avec comme objet *"Votre commande Apple W8711xxxxxx à été expédié"*, avec quelques codes dedans, dont une référence d'expédition. Mais le bémol c'est que je ne sais pas quoi en faire.

Sur quel site puis-je suivre ma commande, et quel n° utiliser ? (Sur le site de l'apple store il y a écrit "*Mode de livraison :      Merge In Tnst NL Til *") C'est donc quoi, TNT ? UPS ? _(Pouvez-vous me donner le lien exact ? Merci )_

Et le petit soucis, je n'ai pas été débité de mon compte.

*D'après vous, ou est-ce que ma commande pourrait être ? *

C'est un peut comme le jeux "Trouvez Charlie" Sauf que la c'est "Trouvez votre macbook Pro", c'est une idée d'un jeux à developper, un map monde avec un MBP dessus, à vous de le trouver 

Avez-vous des pistes pour mon interrogation ?


----------



## Florian95 (27 Octobre 2008)

Donc le "État actuel de l&#8217;expédition  :  _En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables  -  26 Oct. 2008_"

Serais une jolie facon de nous dire que nos commandes viennent juste de partir de Chine et donc attendre encore 2 jours pour l'UPS et donc jamais livree avant la fin de la semaine ?


----------



## figue (27 Octobre 2008)

MBP commandé le 17, sans option ni ipod, imprimante etc.. Nous sommes le 27 soit le 7ieme jour ouvré, je suis toujours en attente d'envoi. Je n'ai reçu aucun mail de confirmation, rien. J'attends demain si ça ne bouge pas, j'annule la commande, je sais pas pourquoi mais j'annule. Et après je me jette par terre et je pousse des cris de goret en me roulant dans tous les sens :rateau: P...ain de société de consommation qui nous a bien conditionnée.


----------



## lainbebop (27 Octobre 2008)

figue a dit:


> MBP commandé le 17, sans option ni ipod, imprimante etc.. Nous sommes le 27 soit le 7ieme jour ouvré, je suis toujours en attente d'envoi. Je n'ai reçu aucun mail de confirmation, rien. J'attends demain si ça ne bouge pas, j'annule la commande, je sais pas pourquoi mais j'annule. Et après je me jette par terre et je pousse des cris de goret en me roulant dans tous les sens :rateau: P...ain de société de consommation qui nous a bien conditionnée.




si tu l'a commandé sans rien, pas do'ption étudiante, pas d'ipod, je confirme, tu peux bien l'annuler et foncer à la fnac, chez l'apr ou chez darty, même en commandant tu l'aura plus vite que par l'apple store...

Je suis à 2 doigts de faire ça, mais 5% de reduc + un ipod nano à 24 me font hésiter...


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

C'est ce que j'ai dit ?
Pas du tout c'est juste que c'est pas mis à jour
Donc par exemple moi expédie le 22, il est arrivé en hollande depuis et surement déjà parti en direction de la france comme c'est marqué
Moi 15% et ipod à 24&#8364; revendu 100&#8364;
Y a pas photo lol

Sinon tsunammis>> Tu as pas lu les bonnes pages mais en gros je résume, UPS a pas encore pris le colis en charge probablement
Je suis dans le même cas que toi sauf que expédie le 22 donc moi déjà parti vers le france surement donc déjà regroupé.
Pas débité non plus, facture reçu

Et avec le numéro en WW et pleins de chiffres tu ne peux pas suivre ton colis désolé


----------



## GenOMac (27 Octobre 2008)

Sur ce que j'en ai lu ordimans a raison. Ca doit être en transit final..  ... petit veinard !!!


----------



## Florian95 (27 Octobre 2008)

Moi je suis de moins en moins sure. Car le ticket UPS ou TNT est automatiquement balance, c'est pas un mec qui les tape a la main... Je pense que nos commandes font partie des livraisons en retard. Cette maj du 26 est très ambigue... Et en général le débit est forcement effectué avant la reception en main propre...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Octobre 2008)

UPS est-il fiable dans ses délais de livraison ? si il m'indique que la livraison sera effectué le 28 (demain) ça sera le cas ? pas envie de rester chez moi pour rien...


----------



## tsunammis (27 Octobre 2008)

>>ordimans

Merci pour ta réponse, Concernant le suivis de mon colis, je ne sais pas comment cela se passe, mais le numéro "Votre numéro de référence d'expédition est le *8080742xxx" *Je dois en faite quoi ? Le jouer au loto ? à l'euromillion ?

Plus le temps passe, et plus les commandes sont merdiques, ça fait le 4ème Macbook Pro que je commande en 2 ans et c'est de pire en pire la gestion des commandes/suivi.

M'enfin ... D'après toi il en est ou l'truc ? Toujours en hollande ? Mais j'peux le voir ou ça ?

Merci ;-)


----------



## GenOMac (27 Octobre 2008)

Tsunammis : Tu ve vraiment savoir ce qu'il en est a lheure H , appelle le service client apple. Ils ont un acces direct au tracking des colis . Sur la base de ton Numéro de commande il te diront ce qu'il en est .
La avec les tracking sur le net mis a jour qd ils le veulent .... , les décalages entre l'asie et l'europe , les retards sur les plateformes , il n'y a plus aucune certitude. 
Rien ne va plus , faites vos jeux : x   !!!


----------



## figue (27 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> si tu l'a commandé sans rien, pas do'ption étudiante, pas d'ipod, je confirme, tu peux bien l'annuler et foncer à la fnac, chez l'apr ou chez darty, même en commandant tu l'aura plus vite que par l'apple store...
> 
> Je suis à 2 doigts de faire ça, mais 5% de reduc + un ipod nano à 24 me font hésiter...


 
En fait pas d'option, mais j'ai omis de dire que je bénéficie des 12% de réductin AOC Apple On Campus. Tu crois que c'est pour ça que c'est retardé ? Apple envoie d'abord à ceux qui ont payé plein pot et aux autres ensuite ? Je ferai pareil à leur place :love:
Merci


----------



## tsunammis (27 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac > à vrai dire, je suis pressé comme la plupart des personnes ici, mais bon ... je ne vais pas faire un désastre si je ne reçois rien cette semaine.

Simplement j'aimerais comprendre à quoi peuvent bien servir les n° qu'Apple m'a envoyé par email, puisque dans tout ces codes, je ne sais pas lequel utiliser ... ma question est surtout orientée sur ce point là.

Puisque, certaines personnes ici ont accès au suivi de leurs colis au départ de chine, tandis que moi ... malgré beaucoup d'effort je n'ai jamais réussi à avoir un suivi que ce soit chez UPS ou TNT.

Voilou


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

Genomac >> La femme d'apple elle en savait pas plus que moi lol
Elle m'a dit exactement ce que je savais qu'il était parti le 22 et que j'aurai du recevoir le mail
C'est tout rien de plus

Ensuite à mon avis il est en hollande et en train d'être regroupé et pas encore reparti ou reparti aujourd'hui puisque il est parti 2 jours après le mien. Je me fie par rapport à ma commande.

Sinon pierre-nico si ton colis est vers chez toi, appelle UPS. Sinon normalement c'est fiable la date de livraison mais là avec apple ils sont surchargés

Après florian95, le suivi UPS ou TNT n'est pas directement ajouté justement, puisque UPS eux ils scannent leur colis mais après il faut bien qu'il donnent chaque numéro pour chaque commande à Apple et bon quand ils ont autant de colis ils le font pas. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle c'est marqué sous 4 à 5 jours et qu'on aura reçu le colis avant.

Apple me dit jeudi au plutôt, vendredi au plus tard. Mercredi je dirais personnelement.
j'attends et on verra

tsunammis>> Tu est pas le seul dans ce cas t'inquiète pas. On est plusieurs à pas avoir de numéro UPS car on a commandé d'autres trucs et c'est pas ups qui a envoyé le mac en hollande.
C'est un sous groupe
c'est pour ça qu'il y a un numéro en WW qu'on ne peut pas suivre j'ai réussi sur aucune site

Ensuite les numéros c'est numéro de commande c'est tout, numéro d'expédition
Ca nous sert à rien nous c'est juste pour apple pour nous identifier
Mais tu ne peux rien faire avec ce suivi


----------



## havez (27 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> si tu l'a commandé sans rien, pas do'ption étudiante, pas d'ipod, je confirme, tu peux bien l'annuler et foncer à la fnac, chez l'apr ou chez darty, même en commandant tu l'aura plus vite que par l'apple store...
> 
> Je suis à 2 doigts de faire ça, mais 5% de reduc + un ipod nano à 24 me font hésiter...



Apple donne toujours priorité à ses client de l'Apple Store et non des APR ou autre :modo:


----------



## Florian95 (27 Octobre 2008)

ordimans, j'aime ton optimisme sur cette histoire. Allez je vote pour toi va ! Meme par SMS si il le faut...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Octobre 2008)

mon colis est toujours indiqué comme étant à Paris, mais depuis quelques minutes j'ai ce message qui s'affiche sur le suivi, en gras :



> Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le 28/10/2008.



donc j'imagine que je peux leur faire confiance et sacrifié une matinée de révision, voir une journée, mais si ce n'est pas le cas... ça va iech !!! pardon :rose:


----------



## Florian95 (27 Octobre 2008)

En tout ca, elle dechire cette phrase !! Je veux la même !!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> En tout ca, elle dechire cette phrase !! Je veux la même !!



j'espère seulement que ce n'est pas une petite boutade de la part d'UPS 
ça va faire plus d'un mois que je n'ai plus de mac et que je scouat des MB à droite, à gauche !


----------



## Florian95 (27 Octobre 2008)

Et moi donc... Freelanceur, tout mes clients sont en attente... Je travail sur un ancien PC et vous allez rire... Aujourd'hui Lundi, déjà 6 plantages dont 4 reboot !!!


----------



## GenOMac (27 Octobre 2008)

Ordimans : Bizarre qd meme qu'elle n'en sache pas plus que ca ... Ce matin a moins que le gars m'ait endormi .. il s'est connecté à la base tracking pour chercher des infos de suivi..
C'est la d'aileurs qu'il m'expliquait l'expédition de mon MBP depuis Shangai le 26 alors que le 24 sur le site d'apple avec mail de confirmation d'expédition ( cf: Shipped on: Oct 24, 2008 via Merge In Tnst NL Til). Du coup il ma avoué que des départs annoncés avait pris du retard et étaient restés a quais . Pour ma part je suis dans ce cas la .... Mon colis étant dans les airs via la hollande ...
Enfin bref , on va croiser les doigts pour que cela s'effectue avant le 1er Novembre. Moi sur le site il m'annoncent le 03/11... (avec la mention changement a prévoir) ...
Quelqu'un a recu quelquechose aujourd'hui avec un groupement d'autre article depuis la hollande. 
Ca serait bien d'avoir le tracking complet de ce debut de semaine pour voir le temps total qu'ils ont mis depuis l'expe de shangai ...


----------



## Solidsnake31 (27 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> mon colis est toujours indiqué comme étant à Paris, mais depuis quelques minutes j'ai ce message qui s'affiche sur le suivi, en gras :
> 
> 
> 
> donc j'imagine que je peux leur faire confiance et sacrifié une matinée de révision, voir une journée, mais si ce n'est pas le cas... ça va iech !!! pardon :rose:



He  he exactement pareil en plus sacrilège j'ai exam l'aprem .... je l'ouvrirai le soir mdr donc c'est officiel les premiers macbook pro avec ipod arrivent enfin pour les commandes du 14 au soir vivement demainnnnnnnnnn :love:


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

genomac >> Personne n'a encore reçu avec regroupement, je devrais être dans les premier ca se trouve même si j'ai commandé le 15 à 20h
Mais niveau logistique y a des sites qui font mieux que ça quand même

Sinon toi livraison prévue le 3 novembre dans le suivi détaillé
pas de chance, moi c'est le 1er on va attendre gentillement
Il me le faut avant le lundi
et dire que j'aurai même pas de housse


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

Pour quand puis-je l'attendre alors?
Commandé le 15 à 13h
Sachant qu'il a été expédié le 22, changement de statut le 26 pour In transit to destination country - next updates expected in 4-5 business days
et date de livraison estimée Estimated Delivery Date (Subject to change)04 Nov 2008 (Subject to change)

Merci de me dire quoi les gars, je tiens plus en plllllaaaacccce, c'est limite si jappel apple tous les jours


----------



## Florian95 (27 Octobre 2008)

Pareillement je tiens plus en place, j'ai fleché tout le chemin jusqu'a mon appart du bas de celui-ci 

Je suis même assez souler, car j'en ai besoin pour ce WE, sinon je vais payer des frais de retards à mes clients...

J'ai la même chose que toi, mais date indiqué pour le 1Nov... J'attends aussi.


----------



## raizen (27 Octobre 2008)

AHHHHH

mon statut UPS vient de changer : ACTIVITÉ INTERNE D'UPS

il s'agit d'une "exception", un événement imprévu qui pourrait changer la date de livraison... initialement prévue pour le 29.

suis je le seul dans ce cas ????


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> et dire que j'aurai même pas de housse



va en acheter une dans un APR ou Fnac, non ?


----------



## GauthZilla (27 Octobre 2008)

raizen a dit:


> AHHHHH
> 
> mon statut UPS vient de changer : ACTIVITÉ INTERNE D'UPS
> 
> ...




Euh..... OUAIS ^^

Plus sérieusement, le mien n'a pas bougé depuis ce matin :-( Donc je ne pense pas qu'il faille s'inquiéter outre mesure !


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

raizen a dit:


> AHHHHH
> 
> mon statut UPS vient de changer : ACTIVITÉ INTERNE D'UPS
> 
> ...


 
Commandé quand? Expédié quand? Quel Modele? Avec ipod?


----------



## GenOMac (27 Octobre 2008)

moi ca fait 15 ans que je suis sur PC ....
Premier Mac ! hé oui ... 
Suis déjà au taquet pour mon premier colis !!! 
En guise d'attente sur mon ecran 20" LG , j mis un fond d'ecran avec une pomme histoire de me calmer ^^


----------



## raizen (27 Octobre 2008)

Commandé le 16, expédié le 25, reception le 29 (normalement). MBP 15 avec dd 320 GO en 7200 T. sans I Pod. Livraison à Paris


----------



## Mii82 (27 Octobre 2008)

Youhou ma commande est deja a Cologne!! Livraison prevu pour le 29


----------



## raizen (27 Octobre 2008)

commande redevenue en statut "en transit" et programmée pour arriver le 28 à la place du 29 !

je ne comprends rien, mais tant que ca va dans ce sens... pas de pb !


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

raizen >> Expédie le 25 seulement de Hollande car si de Shanghai ca fait rapide même sans ipod je trouve

Sinon pierre-nico, la housse je sais pas quoi prendre je voulais un truc pour les nouveaux modèles et le mieux une sacoche bien costaude avec des poches pourquoi pas et en bandouilère ou sac (je préfère sac) je disais housse pour le début.
Mais j'achète pas comme ça moi je réfléchis 6 mois avant lol.

Sinon c'est également mon premier MAC, Genomac mais bon j'a déjà attendu des choses plus grosses comme mon Full HD sony la dernière fois merci ca a pris 24h.
Je me suis maté futurama pendant tout le week end sur mon 24. et hop on est le lundi mais là faut patienter beaucoup donc je refais les jeux ps3 lol

Sinon johnB, tu est dans le même cas que moi expédie le 22 et 26 ca a mis un autre message, donc au plutôt mercredi mais ca serait extraordinaire sinon jeudi ou vendredi au plus tard.
Et le numéro UPS attend le pas tu l'auras après.

Par contre moi je suis prévue au premier novembre sujet à changement
et j'ai un ipod et j'ai commandé après toi donc pourquoi tu serais prévue le 3, tu habites plus loin peut être
je suis en rhones alpes


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

Jhabite en plein centre de la Belgique, c'est plus près de la Hollande que la france... J'y comprend vrmt rien a apple...


----------



## GauthZilla (27 Octobre 2008)

raizen a dit:


> commande redevenue en statut "en transit" et programmée pour arriver le 28 à la place du 29 !
> 
> je ne comprends rien, mais tant que ca va dans ce sens... pas de pb !



Maintenant c'est à mon tour d'avoir droit à l'activité interne d'UPS


----------



## Mii82 (27 Octobre 2008)

Quelqu'un a demande a Apple que sa commande soit placer en prioritaire?


----------



## GauthZilla (27 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a demande a Apple que sa commande soit placer en prioritaire?



Je crois que François les avait appelé plusieurs fois...

Mais je ne pense pas qu'ils puissent faire ça... Le nombre de commandes doit vraiment etre hallucinant


----------



## ZeroDegre (27 Octobre 2008)

Le mien toujours en transit a Apeldoorn depuis 6:17 du matin...
Un bon gros transit, j'espère au moins qu'il lui donne du bifidus actif à mon MBP 

Par contre ma date de livraison prévue à disparue... Un coup le 29, puis le 28, puis plus rien. :hein:

Edit, Le suivi Apple annonce le 28, j'ai appelé UPS, prévu pour le 29 chez eux... Nixamere.


----------



## Mii82 (27 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Je crois que François les avait appelé plusieurs fois...
> 
> Mais je ne pense pas qu'ils puissent faire ça... Le nombre de commandes doit vraiment etre hallucinant



Moi je les ai appelé qu'une fois et c'est eux qui m'ont proposé de le mettre en prioritaire. Apres je sais pas si ma commande a été traité prioritairement.


----------



## DarkDestiny (27 Octobre 2008)

Je suis assez heureux de remarquer que mon MBP est enfion à Paris, et qu'UPS me livre demain j'ai hâte...


Au fait si c'est quelqu'un de la famille qui receptionne le colis, pas de problème ?


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

Heu oui, tant que ta payé, ya aucun soucis


----------



## DJPWeb (27 Octobre 2008)

Et voila, envoyé le 22 reçu aujourd'hui...
MBPro 2.8ghz, 320go + Adaptateurs VGA et DVI

J'ai un peu du mal a prendre en doigt le nouveau trackpad, ça glisse super bien, mais le glissé vérouillé m'enerve un peu (pas l'habitude) mais je vais m'y faire...

Chose étonnante j'ai installé Vista (obligatoire, je travaille dans le jeu video...) et il ne détecte que 3go de RAM (au lieu de 4Go, bien présentes sous Mac Os X), je n'ai pas encore fait la mise a jour SP1, a voir si ça corriger quelquechose...


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

ZeroDegre a dit:


> Le mien toujours en transit a Apeldoorn depuis 6:17 du matin...
> Un bon gros transit, j'espère au moins qu'il lui donne du bifidus actif à mon MBP
> 
> Par contre ma date de livraison prévue à disparue... Un coup le 29, puis le 28, puis plus rien. :hein:
> ...


et bien un peu de changement .. je suis en activité interne UPS avec une date   28 oct soit demain COOL !!

par contre il a l'air d'etre encore en Hollande ...

ça bouge c'est toujours ça !


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

DJPWeb a dit:


> Et voila, envoyé le 22 reçu aujourd'hui...
> MBPro 2.8ghz, 320go + Adaptateurs VGA et DVI
> 
> J'ai un peu du mal a prendre en doigt le nouveau trackpad, ça glisse super bien, mais le glissé vérouillé m'enerve un peu (pas l'habitude) mais je vais m'y faire...
> ...


 
Il faut que tu saches que windows meme dans la SP2 ne detecte que 3go... Et tu n'auras pas plus de 3Go... Gros default de windows.

A part ca, tu habites ou? quel etait ton statut avant de le recevoir? Tu avais ton tracking UPS? Pcq j'ai commandé le meme MBP que toi, et jme chie dessus, j'ai toujours rien...


----------



## jerem(y) (27 Octobre 2008)

DJPWeb a dit:


> Et voila, envoyé le 22 reçu aujourd'hui...
> MBPro 2.8ghz, 320go + Adaptateurs VGA et DVI
> 
> J'ai un peu du mal a prendre en doigt le nouveau trackpad, ça glisse super bien, mais le glissé vérouillé m'enerve un peu (pas l'habitude) mais je vais m'y faire...
> ...



Pour Vista, il te faut la version 64 bits, sinon tu restes à 3 Go (adressage).


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

Voila où j'en suis :

*Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le 28/10/2008. 
*

Numéro de suivi :	  
Type :	 Colis	  
Statut :	 Exception   
Reportez-vous à la description ci-dessous	 
Livraison programmée :	 28/10/2008	 
Expédié à :	 LA ROCHELLE, FR	 
Expédié ou facturé le :	 23/10/2008	 N	 
Produit :	 WORLD EASE
Service :	 UPS SAVER	 
Poids :	 4,90 kg


Donc ca arrive demain car ça devrait partir en avion sur Bordeaux ce soir


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

Tu avais commandé quand DJPweb car même commande sauf avec un ipod donc 2 jours de plus soit mercredi comme je l'ai déjà dis plusieurs fois.
Ca tient encore la route, lui aujourd'hui moi ipod + 2 jours
Et pas d'adaptateurs pourtant

Et Vista faut mettre la 64 bits
tu as mis avec bootcamp ?
pas trop dur car bon je débute mais d'après ce que j'ai vu ca a l'air bien expliqué


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

Ce forum me depite, tout le monde le commande apres moi et recois un tracking number ou le recoivent demain, jsuis trop degoutéééééé


----------



## noche84 (27 Octobre 2008)

Tssss... Tjrs en "shipment dispatched"... Merge In Tnst NL Til 

Et mon ibook qui plante toujours  J'sens que j'vais encore avoir du mal à donner cours cette semaine ( oui oui, certains profs n'ont pas de congés  )


----------



## Solidsnake31 (27 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Voila où j'en suis :
> 
> *Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le 28/10/2008.
> *
> ...



Super finalement on l'aura bien en même temps lol  !


----------



## ZeroDegre (27 Octobre 2008)

Haaaaaaaa, 'ACTIVITÉ INTERNE D'UPS' date de nouveau affichée... pour DEMAIN
Woot Woot Woot!


JhonB a dit:


> Ce forum me depite, tout le monde le commande apres moi et recois un tracking number ou le recoivent demain, jsuis trop degoutéééééé



Heu, commandé dans le quart d'heure qui a suivi la réouverture du Store apres la Kenote.


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Ce forum me depite, tout le monde le commande apres moi et recois un tracking number ou le recoivent demain, jsuis trop degoutéééééé



Commandé le 14 et je l'ai toujours pas. Je suis aussi degouté lol


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Commandé le 14 et je l'ai toujours pas. Je suis aussi degouté lol


 
Bordel de chiotte, on sera les derniers a lavoir? Putain cest super gavant de voir que tout le monde l'a demain... Moi jai meme pas encore de tracking number!!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Octobre 2008)

Hello 

Je suis livré demain de mon MBP trop cool 

Vous faites comment pour la réception ? comme je bosse et que je suis en apprt' j'ai demandé une livraison à la loge de mon (gentil) gardien... 

Et vous ?? 

Yo


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

Moi je bosse pas demain donc niquel  J'espère qu'il arrivera demain entre 08 h et 15 h


----------



## kevinh44fr (27 Octobre 2008)

Livré demain !!!
La nuit va être longue et la journée encore pire !
Content que mon MBP soit enfin arrivé à Mazarin ^^

ps : je recherche un sac pour transporter mon MBP + une souris + un bloc note, si vous connaissez quelque chose de pas très cher (> 50euros), merci de me renseigner (j'ai regarder à la fnac et chez un APR)


----------



## DJPWeb (27 Octobre 2008)

J'ai passé commande le lendemain soir de la conférence.
Livraison à Angoulême...
Pour ce qui est du Windows Vista 64bits ça ne m'arrange pas ça (compatibilité avec les jeux, y compris des pas récents...) donc je ferais avec 3go...
Le statut de ma commande a été "En transit" tout le weekend (il était a Cologne), puis est passé "En livraison" ce matin. Numéro UPS pour le tracking (avec le petit soft iPhone qui va bien pour checker toutes les 10 minutes...).

Pour l'installation de Windows via Bootcamp c'est très facile, en cas de besoin tu as la partie support du site d'apple avec un joli PDF bien fait...

La je passe à l'installation de tout les softs obligatoires (vlc, perian, adium etc...) avant de retourner sous windows pour les jeux...


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

Les jeux pas compatibles avec 64 bits ?
Des vieux alors car les derniers j'ai pas eu de problèmes, Crysis, COD4

Francois oublie pas que ta commande est passé que le 17 donc c'est comme si tu l'avais commandé le 17 et tu vas le recevoir tôt

JhonB>> moi non plus pas de tracking number et non on sera pas les derniers à l'avoir
Les seuls qui l'ont reçu ce sont ceux ayant commandés dans la soirée de la keynote sans ipod


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Moi je bosse pas demain donc niquel  J'espère qu'il arrivera demain entre 08 h et 15 h


 a tu le recois aussi demain toi?

Mais alors je suis vrmt le seul, et manque de bol... le seul meme sans tracking...


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Les jeux pas compatibles avec 64 bits ?
> Des vieux alors car les derniers j'ai pas eu de problèmes, Crysis, COD4
> 
> Francois oublie pas que ta commande est passé que le 17 donc c'est comme si tu l'avais commandé le 17 et tu vas le recevoir tôt
> ...


 
Oui mais bcp le recoive demain !! Moi meme pas... On est vrmt les 2 seul dans ce cas... Et jai meme pas prit ce foutu ipod... Pour le tps dattente ils auraient pu me le filer gratuit... 

Mon delai de livraison a tjs été 4novembre... Et a mon avis je le recevrai a ce moment la... mais PQ 4novembre alors que dautre lont commandé le 16 et delai 31octobre... J'ai du mal a saisir... 

Attendre, tjs attendre ! je veux mon JOUJOUUUU


----------



## Jeromac (27 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai commandé le 20 octobre et je devrais le recevoir demain, ou après demain (estimation au 29 octobre).


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Moi je bosse pas demain donc niquel  J'espère qu'il arrivera demain entre 08 h et 15 h


pareil pour moi je dort devant la porte !! 

livraison demain .. trop cool 

courage pour les autres !! 

cf ma date prévu par l'apple store était le 30 et 31 oct donc 2 jours en avance !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Octobre 2008)

Apparemment beaucoup reste "at home" demain alors... personne le fait livrer autrement ?


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

Ca y'est c'est parti de Hollande ce soir pour Bordeaux.

Livraison le 28/10


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

Mais vos macbook, ce sont ceux de base? Sans config speciale?
moi cest le 2.8, 320go@7200 configurer sur mesure avec Incase et Remote!

Franchement je comprends plus rien a ces livraisons... Donc jme fait plus d'idée... J'attends et cest tout, esperons que je sois la quand il me le livre...


----------



## Solidsnake31 (27 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Livré demain !!!
> La nuit va être longue et la journée encore pire !
> Content que mon MBP soit enfin arrivé à Mazarin ^^
> 
> ps : je recherche un sac pour transporter mon MBP + une souris + un bloc note, si vous connaissez quelque chose de pas très cher (> 50euros), merci de me renseigner (j'ai regarder à la fnac et chez un APR)


 http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-483-3831-337.html

je l'ai acheté et recu hier il est superbe avec des bandouilleres de plusieurs couleurs il est super pratique bien fait et trés classe un must absolu mes potes avec leur gros sac bien noir a coté il fait son effet


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (27 Octobre 2008)

Pour ceux qui comme moi ont commandé tôt (14-15 voire le 16?) et qui ont vu leur commande acceptée et expédiée rapidement (le 24 pour moi), mais qui n'ont pas de tracking UPS ni autres infos, je pense qu'on peut quand même espérer le recevoir cette semaine (pourquoi pas demain ou mercredi ?). J'ai vérifié ce qui m'étais affiché avec le message :
En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables

J'avais : Expédition acheminée.

Donc je pense qu'au 24 elle avait atteint la Hollande et que depuis elle voyage vers la destination finale (le client quoi, nous ^^). Donc voilà, à mon avis, ça arrive bientôt.


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

ce qui est bizarre cest que moi ca fait 2jours que cest comme ca et pourtant un envois met 24h et max 48h ! Donc demain max? :O

Mais alors on aurait pas de tracking? Bizarre, je vois mal recevoir mon mac puis voir le statut mettre les etapes !


----------



## Archon (27 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Bordel de chiotte, on sera les derniers a lavoir? Putain cest super gavant de voir que tout le monde l'a demain... Moi jai meme pas encore de tracking number!!



pareillement je l'ai commandé le 15 et tjrs rien il est parti le 26 (expedié)
depuis rien


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (27 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> ce qui est bizarre cest que moi ca fait 2jours que cest comme ca et pourtant un envois met 24h et max 48h ! Donc demain max? :O
> 
> Mais alors on aurait pas de tracking? Bizarre, je vois mal recevoir mon mac puis voir le statut mettre les etapes !


Je pense que c'est possible surtout si c'est le bordel au Hub et qu'il ont mergé les différents produits ... Bon maintenant c'est ma vision optimiste de la situation


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

Mouai... Si ca se trouve, avec mon bol, il va encore reussir a etre coincer qqe part  Limite le transporteur va se cracher et plus de macbook... a ce moment la je fais quoi moi? :O


----------



## DarkDestiny (27 Octobre 2008)

Pas de rpoblèmes si c'est quelqu'un de la famille qui réceptionne ?


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

Non je pense pas... ca metonnerai fort ...


----------



## chupastar (27 Octobre 2008)

Si c'est à la même adresse pas de problème puisqu'il ne vérifient pas l'identité...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (27 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Mouai... Si ca se trouve, avec mon bol, il va encore reussir a etre coincer qqe part  Limite le transporteur va se cracher et plus de macbook... a ce moment la je fais quoi moi? :O


En fait je dis ça parce que j'ai déjà commandé un produit aux US, ça passait par USPS et je n'ai pas eu de suivi, du début à la fin. Donc certains transporteurs ou certaines situations peuvent faire qu'il n'y a pas de suivi, même s'il y en a un, ça peut bugger quelque part pour le suivi mais voyager quand même . Bref, à mon avis, les trucs sont en route, on les recevra peut être pas demain mais ça sera cette semaine j'en suis quasi sûr.


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

je pense que toute les personnes livré demain comme moi on une config d'origine et pas de produit en plus ...

pour les autres qui sont en Hollande livraison avant vendredi surement ......


----------



## Archon (27 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> je pense que toute les personnes livré demain comme moi on une config d'origine et pas de produit en plus ...
> 
> pour les autres qui sont en Hollande livraison avant vendredi surement ......



tu la commander quant?


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

On y arrive on y arrive


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

Archon a dit:


> tu la commander quant?


Le 16 oct

par contre le suivi Sms m'indique qu'il est en transit pour Cologne ... encore !  mais toujours livraison demain ...

il aura fait des Km..!!


----------



## Archon (27 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> Le 16 oct
> 
> par contre le suivi Sms m'indique qu'il est en transit pour Cologne ... encore !  mais toujours livraison demain ...
> 
> il aura fait des Km..!!



 comment tu fait pour le suivre par SMS


----------



## blady (27 Octobre 2008)

bon alors des news de ma commande (MBP 2,53Ghz de base + dsp->dvi + remote +ipod + imprimante), elle a été expedier le 24.

depuis hier j'ai ça: 

En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables

j'ai donc appelé apple pour plus d'info, le conseiller que j'ai eu m'a dit qu'officielement il arrive le 3 novembre comme indiqué dans le suivi apple mais normalement il devrait être là jeudi ou vendredi  
Il m'a dit que mon colis était en hollande là et il devait être dispaché à TNT ou UPS aujourd'hui donc tracking normalement demain si tout va bien.

Enfin je vais rester psycologiquement en mode "je le reçois lundi" comme ça pas de mauvaise surprise mais si je peux avoir avant la rentrée de lundi ça m'arrangerai bien


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

Archon a dit:


> comment tu fait pour le suivre par SMS


suivi sms :

numéro de tracking UPS envoyé par sms au 06 71 58 78 99


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

blady >> Je t'adore

Donc si le grs te dit que jeudi ou vendredi il est chez toi et expédie le 24
Moi expédie le 22 ca veut dire demain ou mercredi (comme je disais mercredi) mais s'il arrive demain et bien je suis hyper content jhonb je suis avec toi c'est peut être le 2,8ghz qui pose problème
Sinon kevin est aussi avec nous,

Sinon tu as vu francois sur ton screen dans numéro de référence c'est tout les numéros qui sojnt sur apple
Demain je me paye le culot d'appeler UPS pour savoir s'ils ont un colis à moi lol.

Pour la housse je l'ai vu celle là elle a l'air pas mal
Costaude et tout

Par contre Jeromac qui commande le 20 et qui recoit demain bah vraiment un chanceux

et pour Yun si le tien est marqué le 24 en expédition espère pas demain car si tu l'as demain moi je l'ai dimanche
lol


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> blady >> Je t'adore
> 
> Donc si le grs te dit que jeudi ou vendredi il est chez toi et expédie le 24
> Moi expédie le 22 ca veut dire demain ou mercredi (comme je disais mercredi) mais s'il arrive demain et bien je suis hyper content jhonb je suis avec toi c'est peut être le 2,8ghz qui pose problème
> ...



lol j'ai enlevé mais il te faut plus que la reférence !! Il faut le nom et prenom ainsi que le numéro de tel


----------



## gavroche(e) (27 Octobre 2008)

bonsoir !
Déja bravo au chanceux qui sont déjà en possession de la merveille 
Pour ma part je viens de recevoir ma confirmation de commande pour le macbook alu et un ipod.                                       Problème: sur le site d'apple il annonce une expédition sous 3 jours, délai tout à fait raisonnable. Sauf que dans le mail qui m'a été envoyé il s'agit plutot d'un délai de 7 jours  avec une livraison prévue les 13 ou 14 novembre... Apple ne respect pas ce qui est inscrit sur le store ou bien c'est tout à fait normal et je m'inquiète pour rien ?


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

Merci, je suis aussi avec moi... 2,8 ou pas, il a deja ete expédié!! Ca devrait rien changer


----------



## Ralph_ (27 Octobre 2008)

gavroche(e) a dit:


> bonsoir !
> Déja bravo au chanceux qui sont déjà en possession de la merveille
> Pour ma part je viens de recevoir ma confirmation de commande pour le macbook alu et un ipod.                                       Problème: sur le site d'apple il annonce une expédition sous 3 jours, délai tout à fait raisonnable. Sauf que dans le mail qui m'a été envoyé il s'agit plutot d'un délai de 7 jours  avec une livraison prévue les 13 ou 14 novembre... Apple ne respect pas ce qui est inscrit sur le store ou bien c'est tout à fait normal et je m'inquiète pour rien ?


tu n'as rien modifié sur ta machine?


----------



## gavroche(e) (27 Octobre 2008)

Ralph_ a dit:


> tu n'as rien modifié sur ta machine?



rien du tout... j'ai pris la configuration classique


----------



## Ralph_ (27 Octobre 2008)

bah je ne sais pas alors

Sinon tout ceux qui commme moi n'ont pas de numéro de tracking alors que l'expédition a eu lieu depuis le 21, je mettrais une piecette sur une livraison TNT

personne sur tout les forums n'a de tracking TNT


----------



## kevinh44fr (27 Octobre 2008)

gavroche(e) a dit:


> rien du tout... j'ai pris la configuration classique



tu as pris une imprimante ou un ipod?
Si oui : ben ça s'explique
Si non : ben ça ne s'explique pas. Mais tu as de bonne chance de l'avoir en fin de semaine prochaine ou début de semaine d'après.
Moi c'était prévu le 4 novembre et je suis livré demain (7 jours avant ^^)


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

Les macbook (pas les Pro) sont désormais en stock en Hollande et ce à partir d'aujourd'hui


----------



## kevinh44fr (27 Octobre 2008)

Ma facture c'est TNT mais ma livraison c'est UPS....


----------



## gavroche(e) (27 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> tu as pris une imprimante ou un ipod?
> Si oui : ben ça s'explique
> Si non : ben ça ne s'explique pas. Mais tu as de bonne chance de l'avoir en fin de semaine prochaine ou début de semaine d'après.
> Moi c'était prévu le 4 novembre et je suis livré demain (7 jours avant ^^)



aah donc il y a une explication alors (j'ai profité de l'offre étudiante pour prendre un ipod...)          mais la fin de ton message me rend plus optimiste...


----------



## figue (27 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Ce forum me depite, tout le monde le commande apres moi et recois un tracking number ou le recoivent demain, jsuis trop degoutéééééé



Tu n'es pas le seul, commandé le 17 pas encore expédié :rateau:
hihihi je ris mais c'est nerveux :rose:


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

Ralph_ a dit:


> bah je ne sais pas alors
> 
> Sinon tout ceux qui commme moi n'ont pas de numéro de tracking alors que l'expédition a eu lieu depuis le 21, je mettrais une piecette sur une livraison TNT
> 
> personne sur tout les forums n'a de tracking TNT




pas bête du tout, espérons qu'il soit aussi rapide et sérieux
Enfin si je l'ai demain sachant que je reviens du boulot à5h j'ai demandé qu'il y ai quelqu'un car moi je serais pas conscient lol
Donc à demain les amis
De toute facon ca va pas bouger ce soir à part pour ceux qui recoivent demain


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

Ralph_ a dit:


> tu n'as rien modifié sur ta machine?


3 jours c'est le délai avant éxpédition mais ensuite il y a un délai de livraison ... parfois 5 jours !


----------



## berlool (27 Octobre 2008)

Bon, en lisant les messages de tous le monde je suis de plus en plus confiant.

-> Commandé macbook de base+ipod le 14 au soir à la réouverture de l'applestore, 
-> Commande expédiée le 21
-> Facture recue le 24
-> Débité le 25
->* Par contre pas de numéro de tracking depuis le debut*

Je commence à me dire que je vais peut etre avoir la surpise demain ou mercredi...

Car vu où on en est, je pense que ce qui n'ont pas eu de numéro de tracking n'en recevront pas avant la livraison finale ^^

Si quelqu'un est dans une situation similaire à la mienne, mais qu'il a eu le tracking, il peut toujours me rassurer en me disant qu'il va être livré demain


----------



## DarkDestiny (27 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> je pense que toute les personnes livré demain comme moi on une config d'origine et pas de produit en plus ...
> 
> pour les autres qui sont en Hollande livraison avant vendredi surement ......


 
Bin non, livré demain, 15% + iPod + custom 4Go.


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (27 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Bin non, livré demain, 15% + iPod + custom 4Go.


MB ou MBP? Tu as eu un suivi ? Tu le sais comment ?


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Bin non, livré demain, 15% + iPod + custom 4Go.


a be cool je suis content d'avoir tord  c'est coool !! tu doit etre heureux.

tu l'avais commandé quand ?


----------



## ArisM (27 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> Bon, en lisant les messages de tous le monde je suis de plus en plus confiant.
> 
> -> Commandé macbook de base+ipod le 14 au soir à la réouverture de l'applestore,
> -> Commande expédiée le 21
> ...



Hello, je vais peut etre te rassurer en te disant que je suis egalement dans la meme situation que toi sans numéro de Tracking...

J'avais appelé le support Apple la semaine passée et il m'avait dit : Au plus tard ce jeudi, vous inquietez pas...

Donc peut etre une livraison TNT sans Tracking et esperons demain...

On est pas seul dans la meme situation, hein Florian95......?

Croisons les doigts pour au pire un Tracking demain et surtout une livraison avant ce Weekend...


----------



## Ralph_ (27 Octobre 2008)

même situation pour moi aussi


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

Adresse d&#8217;expédition, FR	25 Oct. 2008
Date de livraison estimée	28 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition	Disponible pour livraison finale au client	27 Oct. 2008
Historique des événements	
En cours de livraison	27 Oct. 2008
Signée par		 


ça c'est bon !! demain je suis collé a la vitre !!


----------



## ZeroDegre (27 Octobre 2008)

Ça me rassure, je suis pas le seul a être comme un gamin la veille de Noel


----------



## luxlux (27 Octobre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> Hello, je vais peut etre te rassurer en te disant que je suis egalement dans la meme situation que toi sans numéro de Tracking...
> 
> J'avais appelé le support Apple la semaine passée et il m'avait dit : Au plus tard ce jeudi, vous inquietez pas...
> 
> ...



Alors c'est possible d'être livré sans numéro de tracking? Çà serait chouette... Si la facture est disponible, est-ce que l'appareil arrive très vite après?


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

ZeroDegre a dit:


> Ça me rassure, je suis pas le seul a être comme un gamin la veille de Noel


a be non c sur que l'on doit etre plusieur à avoir ces réctions puéril mais c'est tellement bon de temps en temps 

et puis tout les forums des premiers retour donne des très bon retour donc envie de voir cela moi meme !


----------



## ordimans (27 Octobre 2008)

berlool >> Expédié le 21 et tu as pas reçu aujourd'hui
Donc moi expédié le 22 je pense pas recevoir demain non plus
Si toi tu reçois demain alors moi mercredi
(C'est de la théorie)

Mais l'idée que ce soit TNT qui s'occupe de nous sans tracking c'est possible


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (27 Octobre 2008)

Archon a dit:


> tu la commander quant?



Archon, que ce soit dans ta signature ou dans tes messages, essaye d'éviter les fautes d'orthographe quand même...Il y en a que tu pourrais éviter je pense...


----------



## Raul10 (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Je vous explique mon cas en quelques mots.
J'ai commandé le 14 octobre environ 15 minutes après la réouverture du store.

J'ai commandé un MBP Custom (2.8GHz, DD 320Go 7200tr/min) + Un Ipod bleu 8go + Un imprimante Canon Pixma MX310.

Ma commande a été expédiée le 24 octobre vers 15H.
Je viens d'aller vérifier sur mon compte et j'ai été débité aujourd'hui ; le 27 octobre donc.

Je n'ai pour l'instant aucun numéro de tracking, quand je vais sur le site d'Apple, voici ce que j'ai comme information :
"En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"

Alors, je ne sais pas quoi penser. Apple me prévoit une livraison pour le 3 Novembre.
*
Ma question est simple, pensez vous qu'une réception vendredi est possible ?*

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## PrinceNeo (27 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Sur la fnac c'est plus rapide.
> Commandé le 20. Expédié le 23. J'ai eu la poste hier et je suis livré au boulot lundi matin.
> Vivement lundi (tiens c'est bien la première fois que je dis ça)


 
j ai commandé le mien le 17 et aujourdhui il n est meme pas en stock, ni sur le site..
je commence a etre vraiment impatient 
j ai recu l assurance par colissimo et pas de macbook pro


----------



## DarkDestiny (27 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> MB ou MBP? Tu as eu un suivi ? Tu le sais comment ?


J'ai commandé : 

MacBook Pro 15,4" à 2,4Ghz avec option 4Go de RAM
iPod Nano avec gravure
Le 14 au soir.
J'ai eu le suivi UPS mon colis était à Paris, maintenant en transit jusqu'à Lyon.
J'habite Clermont Ferrand.

UPS me précise que les délais sont respectés et la date de livrason fixée à demain.


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

INADMISSIBLE UPS !!!!!!

Il est retournée à Cologne, j'ai pris ma matinée de demain PUTA........ !! 





Par contre sur le site Apple c'est indiqué ca : 






Vous pensez que ca sera quand même le 28 ?


----------



## ZeroDegre (27 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> et puis tout les forums des premiers retour donne des très bon retour donc envie de voir cela moi meme !



J'ai pu le prendre en main a la fnac des champs elisées (j'aurai annulé ma commande directe si il leur en restait en stock), très bonne impression aussi.

Le trackpad donne une sensation de plastique (enfin comme un trackpad normal de mac, on ne 'sent' pas qu'il est en verre)
Agréable a l'utilisation. le clic est facile.

Juste le réflexe au début de laisser trainer le pouce sur le centimètre inférieur du trackpad (syndrome du bouton fantôme?), mais apparemment il le gère bien, se doigt qui traine, pas d'interférence dans le mouvement de souris avec l'index.

Finition irrerprochable, on est bel est bien dans une catégorie au dessus.
Led de veille invisible, temoin de batterie, woow, c'est tout ce qui me vient a l'esprit.

Mouvements a plusieurs doigts qui deviennent instantanément une habitude (sisi), 4 doigts vers le haut, hop les fenetres disparaissent pour laisser place au bureau, 4 vers le bas, tout le monde est la, génial!

  Écranoffrant de belle couleurs, vives, un noir très très bon ((comme sur le AIR, merci les LED))
Je n'ai pas pu tester ce qu'il (avait dans le ventre), car pas de jeux sur le modèle d'expo, puis je n'étais pas le seul a vouloir l'approcher 



francois67000 a dit:


> INADMISSIBLE UPS !!!!!!
> 
> Il est retournée à Cologne, j'ai pris ma matinée de demain PUTA........ !!



Idem pour moi, la date de livraison a disparue, mais je suis confiant, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il ne va pas redécoller dans qq heures 
A mon avis Cologne c'est la 'base' d'envois de UPS Europe, tous les vols partent de là
(Comme Dublin pour RyanAir)


----------



## cooldrum (27 Octobre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> Hello, je vais peut etre te rassurer en te disant que je suis egalement dans la meme situation que toi sans numéro de Tracking...
> 
> J'avais appelé le support Apple la semaine passée et il m'avait dit : Au plus tard ce jeudi, vous inquietez pas...
> 
> ...



meme situation que vous, j espere que ca va arriver!!!!


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (27 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> J'ai commandé :
> 
> MacBook Pro 15,4" à 2,4Ghz avec option 4Go de RAM
> iPod Nano avec gravure
> ...


Y'a un truc que je pige pas c'est ça, tu as un suivi UPS alors que tu as fais une commande avec iPod etc... Tous ceux que j'ai vu jusque là n'ont pas de tracking number... Comment ça peut se faire ? En même temps c'est peut être un bon indicateur pour les autres qui ont commandé le même jour que toi avec iPod etc..


----------



## jahrom (27 Octobre 2008)

PrinceNeo a dit:


> j ai commandé le mien le 17 et aujourdhui il n est meme pas en stock, ni sur le site..
> je commence a etre vraiment impatient
> j ai recu l assurance par colissimo et pas de macbook pro



Je ne sais pas pour le macbook pro. J'ai pris le Macbook, et je suis en train de taper avec la.


----------



## ArisM (27 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Y'a un truc que je pige pas c'est ça, tu as un suivi UPS alors que tu as fais une commande avec iPod etc... Tous ceux que j'ai vu jusque là n'ont pas de tracking number... Comment ça peut se faire ? En même temps c'est peut être un bon indicateur pour les autres qui ont commandé le même jour que toi avec iPod etc..



Ca me ferait bien plaisir ca! Esperons que nous l'aurons sans numero de Tracking! Peut etre que par TNT ca prends plus de temps pour la transmission du numero de Tracking au site d'Apple...

Est-ce que quelqu'un a deja ete livré par TNT et a recu un numero de Tracking?


----------



## Mii82 (27 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Y'a un truc que je pige pas c'est ça, tu as un suivi UPS alors que tu as fais une commande avec iPod etc... Tous ceux que j'ai vu jusque là n'ont pas de tracking number... Comment ça peut se faire ? En même temps c'est peut être un bon indicateur pour les autres qui ont commandé le même jour que toi avec iPod etc..



J'ai commande avec un iPod et j'ai un tracker UPS aussi


----------



## DarkDestiny (27 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Y'a un truc que je pige pas c'est ça, tu as un suivi UPS alors que tu as fais une commande avec iPod etc... Tous ceux que j'ai vu jusque là n'ont pas de tracking number... Comment ça peut se faire ? En même temps c'est peut être un bon indicateur pour les autres qui ont commandé le même jour que toi avec iPod etc..


 
Je ne suis pas le seul, Pierre-Nico aussi.
Mon numéro de suivi est celui donné par Apple sauf qu'il correspond à deux colis, le MBP et l'iPod.

Et TNT c'est seulement poru l'expédition de la facture, l'envoi ce fait par UPS.


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (27 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> J'ai commande avec un iPod et j'ai un tracker UPS aussi



Donc il y a des cas où c'est du UPS pour tout et d'autres où il n'y a pas de suivi. Tu as pris un MBP ou MB ? Commandé quand ? expédié quand ? il en est où ?


----------



## Mii82 (27 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Donc il y a des cas où c'est du UPS pour tout et d'autres où il n'y a pas de suivi. Tu as pris un MBP ou MB ? Commandé quand ? expédié quand ? il en est où ?



MB 2,4 avec iPod commande le 17 expedié bizarrement hier mais je pense que c'etait avant et date prevu pour le 29


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> INADMISSIBLE UPS !!!!!!
> 
> Il est retournée à Cologne, j'ai pris ma matinée de demain PUTA........ !!
> 
> ...


salut François on est toujours dans le meme cas mais il s sont à Cologne arrivée à 20 50 ...

il suive ensuite pour la grande ville la plus proche. et demain chez nous ...

meme le tracking apple le dit donc ...

courage plus que quelque heures!  !


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> salut François on est toujours dans le meme cas mais il s sont à Cologne arrivée à 20 50 ...
> 
> il suive ensuite pour la grande ville la plus proche. et demain chez nous ...
> 
> ...



T'es sur de ça ? Lool? Vive l'économie de faire 2 passages au même endroits !!! UPS n'est pas écologique un minimum !!!


----------



## ArisM (27 Octobre 2008)

WOUHOU! Mise a jour de la page de suivi Apple!!!

État actuel de l&#8217;expédition : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais : 27 Oct. 2008

Quelqu'un a deja eu ca avec un numero de Tracking UPS? Genre ceux qui ont une livraison prevue pour demain, c'est indiqué quoi sur le suivi Apple? Apres c'est quoi?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (27 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> MB 2,4 avec iPod commande le 17 expedié bizarrement hier mais je pense que c'etait avant et date prevu pour le 29


Donc ça confirme un peu ce que je pense  A mon avis, pour certains le tracking est tout simplement foireux mais le coli est déjà tout près. Je pense que les commandes parties le 14 15 16(?) vont arriver dans les 3 prochains jours.  Ca serait logique.


----------



## kainshot (27 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part commandé le 16 au matin,
expédiée le 23
reçu la facture le 27
et le statut vient de se modifier :

Date de livraison estimée 31 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement)  
État actuel de lexpédition : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais


Donc voilà c'est pour vendredi!


----------



## Mii82 (27 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Donc ça confirme un peu ce que je pense  A mon avis, pour certains le tracking est tout simplement foireux mais le coli est déjà tout près. Je pense que les commandes parties le 14 15 16(?) vont arriver dans les 3 prochains jours.  Ca serait logique.



Par contre ma commande a ete mis comme prioritaire je sais pas si ca joue...


----------



## GauthZilla (27 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> T'es sur de ça ? Lool? Vive l'économie de faire 2 passages au même endroits !!! UPS n'est pas écologique un minimum !!!



Je suis aussi dans ce cas.... Espérons que tu aies raison


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (27 Octobre 2008)

kainshot a dit:


> Pour ma part commandé le 16 au matin,
> expédiée le 23
> reçu la facture le 27
> et le statut vient de se modifier :
> ...



un peu idem pour moi:
commandé le 15 au matin
expédié le 22
reçu la facture le 25
et le statut vient de se modifier :

Date de livraison estimée 31 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement)  
État actuel de lexpédition : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais


----------



## Ralph_ (27 Octobre 2008)

Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation


----------



## Solidsnake31 (27 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Je ne suis pas le seul, Pierre-Nico aussi.
> Mon numéro de suivi est celui donné par Apple sauf qu'il correspond à deux colis, le MBP et l'iPod.
> 
> Et TNT c'est seulement poru l'expédition de la facture, l'envoi ce fait par UPS.



Tout comme moi ceux qui ont commandé le 14 au soir avec ipod recoivent globalement demain !


----------



## ArisM (27 Octobre 2008)

Idem! A mon avis ca veut plutot dire que UPS ou TNT prennent les paquets maintenant et qu'on va gentillement avoir notre numero de Tracking...

Donc surement pas de livraison pour demain, je dirais plutot dans 2-3 jours...

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Ralph_ (27 Octobre 2008)

C'est ce que j'ai réflechi après...

je crois que c'est mort pour demain et que ça sera jeudi comme annoncé par Apple...

j'ai pas cours demain matin et jeudi aprem...

ça me soule quand meme tout ces trucs la alors que j'ai commandé le 14 au soir


----------



## ArisM (27 Octobre 2008)

Ralph_ a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai réflechi après...
> 
> je crois que c'est mort pour demain et que ça sera jeudi comme annoncé par Apple...
> 
> ...




Ouaip! Franchement je me suis deja dis : 7 jours ouvrables c'est saoulant mais bon ca vaut la peine avec une offre speciale université : 19% sur le MacBook custom, l'iPod a 39 CHF et un AppleCare à 252 CHF au lieu de 349 CHF...

Sinon je l'aurais deja mon precieux... Pas mal de shop l'ont en Stock meme sur Lausanne en Suisse ...

Donc je pense que ca va prendre 2-3 jours encore jusqu'à la livraison à partir de ce soir soit jeudi ou vendredi comme m'a dit Mr. Apple...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (27 Octobre 2008)

Tiens ça a encore changé:

État actuel de lexpédition:
Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> T'es sur de ça ? Lool? Vive l'économie de faire 2 passages au même endroits !!! UPS n'est pas écologique un minimum !!!


oui grave écologique ... il ventait les mérite de la boite plus petite pour moins de cout de transport mais là c'est pas très Vert !!


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation27 Oct. 2008

Waiiii, un changement ! Mais toujours prévu pour le 3novembre! haha

Brrr


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation27 Oct. 2008
> 
> Waiiii, un changement ! Mais toujours prévu pour le 3novembre! haha
> 
> Brrr


 
Vous avez eu quoi apres ce statut? A quoi dois mattendre a recevoir ma bete?


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

mais enfin je suis confiant pour la livraison demain dans la journée


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai peur que ça ne soit pas le cas pour moi, j'ai plus de date, ça n'arrête pas de faire du 27/10 au 29/10 puis 28/10 puis 27/10 puis 28/10 à nouveau et ce soir plus rien (voir mon précédent poste)


----------



## ZeroDegre (27 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> mais enfin je suis confiant pour la livraison demain dans la journée


+1, j'ai mis un piège a loup devant le portail, il repartira pas avec... 


francois67000 a dit:


> Moi j'ai peur que ça ne soit pas le cas pour moi, j'ai plus de date, ça n'arrête pas de faire du 27/10 au 29/10 puis 28/10 puis 27/10 puis 28/10 à nouveau et ce soir plus rien (voir mon précédent poste)


T'inquiète, problème d'envoi et de mise a jour des infos, moi jte dis que soit il attend son vol de nuit, afin d'être groupé avec d'autre paquets arrivant d'ici et la, soit il a déjà atterit pas loin de chez toi


----------



## berlool (27 Octobre 2008)

pareil, je viens aussi d'avoir le status "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"


----------



## dr-koopa (27 Octobre 2008)

Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation

date de livraison prévue : 31 oct 

mais le 31 j'ai une soirée et j'ai cour toute la journée je vais pas pouvoir joué avec


----------



## ignace (27 Octobre 2008)

kikou, pour moi expedie le 21, debite peu apres, facture recu et la comme par magie il y a a peine 20 minutes le statut a change de en direction pays final pour Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation avec prevision de livraison au 30 ( initialement le 31 et sur l'en tete de commande c toujours marque livre le 3 - 4 nov )
bref pas de numeros de transporteur, le flou, c 'est bien la premiere fois qu'une commande ce passe comme ca...

Macbook alu 2 ghz + ipod nano


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (27 Octobre 2008)

ignace a dit:


> kikou, pour moi expedie le 21, debite peu apres, facture recu et la comme par magie il y a a peine 20 minutes le statut a change de en direction pays final pour Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation avec prevision de livraison au 30 ( initialement le 31 et sur l'en tete de commande c toujours marque livre le 3 - 4 nov )
> bref pas de numeros de transporteur, le flou, c 'est bien la premiere fois qu'une commande ce passe comme ca...
> 
> Macbook alu 2 ghz + ipod nano




Les numéros de tracking devraient venir demain je pense...
En gros là, UPS doit être en train de prendre possession de nos colis et de les préparer pour nous livrer.


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

ZeroDegre a dit:


> +1, j'ai mis un piège a loup devant le portail, il repartira pas avec...
> 
> T'inquiète, problème d'envoi et de mise a jour des infos, moi jte dis que soit il attend son vol de nuit, afin d'être groupé avec d'autre paquets arrivant d'ici et la, soit il a déjà atterit pas loin de chez toi


+1
le tracking apple direct me donne la date du 28 .. et Nos colis sont à Cologne donc juste un petit vol pour nos grande ville respective et ensuite petit camion demain et HOP dans mes mains !!


----------



## ignace (27 Octobre 2008)

CCCCCCCOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLL

hum hum, bon je vais me coucher


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

Le tout est de savoir ce que les autres ont eu apres "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"
Car si apres ca on a le tracking number, ca peut prendre encore 5jours a etre livré! Moi ils me disent le 3, CAD LUNDI, mais il y a de forte chance quil arrive fin de semaine.... Demain ou mercredi jaurai bon. 

Puisque nous sommes en Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation... Admettons que ca prennen 24H... Ce qui est TRES raisonable comme délai + 24H de livraison... Nous devrions l'avoir APRES DEMAIN !

CQFD !


----------



## ArisM (27 Octobre 2008)

Tu m'a convaincu! JhonB président, JhonB président... Oups je pars en couille... 

Mais je reste assez d'accords avec toi!


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

Ouai Ouai Ouai Ouai !!! Présidennnnt !

Bon pour ceux qui sont comme moi, qui en ont marre d'attendre, je connais un bon remède! Ecoutez de la musique... En tant que forum Mac, vous avez certainement TOUS ITUNES !! 
Je vous invite dès lors a écouter mes podcasts !! Grace a vous tous, mes auditeurs, je suis actuellement classé 3eme (classement Belgique) des podcasts les plus downloader !! Devant Guetta, Vendetta, Garraud, ETC... 

Si vous aimez la house, l'electro, l'electro`House, ou des remix d'années 80, cliquez sur ce lien et abonnez vous gratuitement ! Il y a un podcast par semaine !

*http://www.itunes.com/podcast?id=282763665*

C'etait une petite parenthèse et je vous PROMET que pour moi, ca me fait passer l'attente plus rapidement !

Bonne écoute,
et je croise les doigts pour tout le monde pour qu'on lai MAX fin de semaine !


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Ouai Ouai Ouai Ouai !!! Présidennnnt !
> 
> Bon pour ceux qui sont comme moi, qui en ont marre d'attendre, je connais un bon remède! Ecoutez de la musique... En tant que forum Mac, vous avez certainement TOUS ITUNES !!
> Je vous invite dès lors a écouter mes podcasts !! Grace a vous tous, mes auditeurs, je suis actuellement classé 3eme (classement Belgique) des podcasts les plus downloader !! Devant Guetta, Vendetta, Garraud, ETC...
> ...


effectivement bon son et ça détend un peu après tout ce stress


----------



## francois67000 (27 Octobre 2008)

ZeroDegre a dit:


> +1, j'ai mis un piège a loup devant le portail, il repartira pas avec...
> 
> T'inquiète, problème d'envoi et de mise a jour des infos, moi jte dis que soit il attend son vol de nuit, afin d'être groupé avec d'autre paquets arrivant d'ici et la, soit il a déjà atterit pas loin de chez toi



J'espère que tu as raison !!!! Sinon hein .....


----------



## GenOMac (27 Octobre 2008)

J'espere que ca sera bon pour vous demain les gars ... je sens que ca va poster a donf sur le forum mac/ Impressions...
Pour moi va falloir encore attendre qques jours delais annoncé "-4 (sujet a changement)
Parti le 24 sur le site d'apple via merge ....
et ce matin il m'ont dit que c parti le 26 de shangai ... qui croire ... le store ?? je préfère ca voudrait dire que j ptet mes chances cette semaine .... 

Bonne nuit dormez bien pour ceux qui auront le nez collé a la vitre demain ^^ et pour les autres aussii d'ailleurs. :sleep:


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> effectivement bon son et ça détend un peu après tout ce stress


 
Merci


----------



## tofskite (27 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Merci


en faite ton son me boost pour préparer mon "ancien" mac book à sa migration vers le Alu ...

et ya du taf pour que ça soit cline


----------



## JhonB (27 Octobre 2008)

A mais ten fait pas, il y a 18episodes, ta de quoi écouter toute la nuit 

B!z


----------



## iAbdel (27 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Ouai Ouai Ouai Ouai !!! Présidennnnt !
> 
> Bon pour ceux qui sont comme moi, qui en ont marre d'attendre, je connais un bon remède! Ecoutez de la musique... En tant que forum Mac, vous avez certainement TOUS ITUNES !!
> Je vous invite dès lors a écouter mes podcasts !! Grace a vous tous, mes auditeurs, je suis actuellement classé 3eme (classement Belgique) des podcasts les plus downloader !! Devant Guetta, Vendetta, Garraud, ETC...
> ...



Je sais que c'est hors sujet, mais je voudrais quand même vous signaler l'excellence du podcast.
Trop fort JhonB 
Merci


----------



## Ralph_ (27 Octobre 2008)

Bon bah il vient d'arriver en Europe c'est certain

La date estimée de livraison était le 31 en heure locale mais en passant à GMT +1 ça passait au 30

maintenant dans les  situations c'est le 30

en espérant quand même une petite surprise demain ou mercredi


----------



## ArisM (27 Octobre 2008)

C'est sur, avant quand je changeais, Heure locale ou GMT+1 ca changeait entre le 31 octobre et le 1er Novembre maintenant ca reste 31 octobre... bon signe tout ca!

Vivement la réception... !


----------



## Ralph_ (28 Octobre 2008)

parce que l'heure locale c'était l'heure de ou était la machine, de ou elle vivait, de l'air qu'elle respirait !! et ça c'était la Chine ou la Corée en Avance sur nous!!!

OH MY GOD VIVEMENT LA FIN DE SEMAINE 

[-->]


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

Ca y'est c'est reparti j'ai la date du 28/10.... pitiez UPS ne changez pas encore.


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Ca y'est c'est reparti j'ai la date du 28/10.... pitiez UPS ne changez pas encore.


t'inquiète c'est tout bon  

écoute le podcast de JohnB c'est du bon pour te calmer les nerfs !!

A demain pour le récit de l'attaque du livreur ...


----------



## noche84 (28 Octobre 2008)

Je reviens d'une course de kart en étant totalement cassé ET POURTANT je me dandine sur ma chaise au son de Jhon B... Moi qui suis perfectionniste en musique là : J'ADORE !!! Tu fais ça avec quel programme ?

Sinon... Rien de changé sur le site d'Apple pour moi... Qui a commandé le 20 déjà ? Histoire qu'on s'entraide


----------



## Bijot (28 Octobre 2008)

Je commande mon Macbook pro aujourd'hui ou demain avec cette config :
2,5 ghz, DD 320 go @ 7200 tr/min + la télécomande 

Vous pensez qu'il y en a pour combien de temps ? 15 Jours ?


----------



## ZeroDegre (28 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Ca y'est c'est reparti j'ai la date du 28/10.... pitiez UPS ne changez pas encore.


Idem 28 is back, j'ai le kiki tout dur


----------



## noche84 (28 Octobre 2008)

> Je commande mon Macbook pro aujourd'hui ou demain avec cette config :
> 2,5 ghz, DD 320 go @ 7200 tr/min + la télécomande
> 
> Vous pensez qu'il y en a pour combien de temps ? 15 Jours ?



Bah ça a l'air de se décanter petit à petit ( le rush initial doit être passé maintenant ) donc disons plutôt 15 jours MAXIMUM...


----------



## ordimans (28 Octobre 2008)

Salut
Je reviens du boulot
et je vois quoi
Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation
COmme vous tous en gros
et j'ai été débité
donc j'en déduis il vient de quitter la hollande seulement
J'ai été voir sur le store US pas de numéro UPS encore

Par contrej e trouve ça bizarre que j'ai été débité si tard. alors que d'autres l'ont été avant et ont le même message que moi.
Et la date a aussi changé, le 31 octobre de prévue
S'il a quité la hollande cette nuit, pour demain c'est cuit je pense, mais mercredi ca reste possible enfin je dirais plus jeudi matin comme la femme d'apple me l'a dit et vendredi au plus tard comme l'indique le suivi Apple.

Sinon numéro UPS devrait arriver demain soir au plus tard il y sera surement.

Et JohnB bon conseil la musique mais ca fait 1 semaines que j'en écoute (je me suis trouvé un best of of the rock de 500 chansons j'ai pas encore tout écouté j'en ai pour 2 jours environs lol et y a de tout)

Sinon bizarre que je sais plus qui ai un numéro UPS alors qu'il a commandé une gravure et un ipod


----------



## baindejardin (28 Octobre 2008)

LE GRAND JOUR !!! 

En espérant qu'Ephesus m'annonce >>> on a bien reçu votre MBP !!! 

Je croise les doigts ^^


----------



## Icarus (28 Octobre 2008)

Le statut de ma commande vient de changer (ouf) :

Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation

Par contre ça veut dire quoi concrètement? Qu'UPS a récupéré l'iPod et le MacBook et s'apprête à venir en France  ?

J'ai une livraison prévue entre le 31 Oct et le 03 Nov ; s'il pouvait arriver plus tôt, pourquoi pas (genre même Jeudi je prends) ^^


----------



## ZeroDegre (28 Octobre 2008)

5:20 Arrivé a Marseille 
Mode vigie ON


----------



## Jeromac (28 Octobre 2008)

noche84 a dit:


> Je reviens d'une course de kart en étant totalement cassé ET POURTANT je me dandine sur ma chaise au son de Jhon B... Moi qui suis perfectionniste en musique là : J'ADORE !!! Tu fais ça avec quel programme ?
> 
> Sinon... Rien de changé sur le site d'Apple pour moi... Qui a commandé le 20 déjà ? Histoire qu'on s'entraide



Moi je comprends pas trop... J'ai passé ma commande d'un MacBook Pro 2,4 GHz 4GB le *20 octobre *au soir, avec des options (4GB de RAM, Apple Remote, Mini DisplayPort...), on estimait ma livraison entre le 3 et 4 novembre, et là en tout cas l'estimation dit 29 octobre.



> Date de livraison estimée : *29 Oct. 2008* (sujet à changement)
> État actuel de l&#8217;expédition    : Disponible pour livraison finale au client    (27 Oct. 2008)
> Historique des événements    : En cours de livraison    (27 Oct. 2008)


Il doit être en ce moment en Hollande.

J'aimerai bien savoir un peu pourquoi moi j'ai ce délai et pourquoi des personnes qui ont commandé avant ont une estimation de livraison plus loin dans le temps.

PS : Je ne suis pas de la région Parisienne, je ne suis pas plus prioritaire qu'un autre mais j'ai eu une réduction...

PS 2 : En tout cas vivement qu'il arrive hein !!! J'ai gardé mon calme jusque maintenant mais là ça suffit !! Je veux le Mac !!! Je veux switcher !!!! Le Mac viiiite ! LE MAAAAC DIDIOU !!!!!

PS 3 : LE MAAAAC !!!!!!!


----------



## spyan (28 Octobre 2008)

Arrivé à l'aéroport de Bordeaux merignac à 7h15 ! Hum ça sent bon ça !!


----------



## GauthZilla (28 Octobre 2008)

J'ai l'honneur de vous annoncer que...... MON MBP EST EN COURS DE LIVRAISON ^^

Leur suivi est par contre vraiment mal foutu.... Mon colis n'est pas censé avoir quitté l'Allemagne hier, mais il est quand meme arrivé ce matin à Lille..... Gné...


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> Arrivé à l'aéroport de Bordeaux merignac à 7h15 ! Hum ça sent bon ça !!



Idem. Enfin UPS devrait expliquer comment il fait pour etre  à 6 h du mat à Marseille et à 7 h à Bordeaux !!!


Edit : pas vu le scan de départ donc effectivement possible en avion !! Encore une fois, pas du tout écologique chez UPS


----------



## spyan (28 Octobre 2008)

ben tu sais, bordeaux marseille c'est 50 min de vol !!


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> ben tu sais, bordeaux marseille c'est 50 min de vol !!



Yep yep j'avais pas vu avant je pensais que c'était juste le scan ! Il fait encore le tour du sud de la France avant d'atterrir dans nos chaumières !!


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> ben tu sais, bordeaux marseille c'est 50 min de vol !!


et oui Lyon pour moi vers 4h 30... 

pour l'écologie les gars je crois que le trajet en camion pour arriver mercredi et livrer jeudi on aurai u du mal à supporter non ? 

il faut etre objectif !

de toute façon une livraison en 4 jours depuis la Chine ce n'est pas ECOLOGIQUE....

et j'ai ma part de responsabilité malheureusement .... :s


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

:love:je viens de passer en cours de livraison à l'instant !!

je le sent il es proche ....mon précieux ..!!

je me sens mal .....ARGFH:love:


----------



## Solidsnake31 (28 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> :love:je viens de passer en cours de livraison à l'instant !!
> 
> je le sent il es proche ....mon précieux ..!!
> 
> je me sens mal .....ARGFH:love:



Bon ils arrivent tous aujourd'hui on dirait en attente du mien  

J'annonce ne vous inquietez pas pour les touches de travioles  pour le clavier c'est exactement  le même probleme sur les claviers imac donc si vous en avez de travioles à 95 % c'est sur ( c'est bien beau les touches séparés mais a la chaine de production vu la cadence y a forcement plus de déchets ) on en aura presque tous m'enfin si ya pas de pixels morts pas de bulles et pas de defaut d'alu je signe de suite !!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:

Allez tous au starting block !!!!! C'est PARTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Marsu69 (28 Octobre 2008)

Mais euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh !

Moi j'ai toujours rien !!
Commandé le 15 avec en plus une housse et des logiciel (c'est pourtant pas le plus compliquer a fabriquer il me semble)
Expédié le 24, et j'en suis toujours a "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables"...
Moi qui étais persuadé de l'avoir cette semaine ca sent le sapin ^^

Bon en même temps Apple m'annoncent le 3 ou le 4 Novembre... Donc je l'aurais surement pas avant vu les délais.
Et j'ai toujours pas de tracking UPS, je suis en WW pour ma housse, j'ai un deuxième numéro WW pour mes logiciel et le MB est marqué Merge machin.

Alala heureusement que y'a ce forum pour venir voir comment ca se passe chez les autres. Tout seul je crois que je sautillerait a longueur de journée devant ma porte.

Courage a ceux qui l'attendent pour aujourd'hui, c'est les dernières heures les plus longues !

Marsu


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

Pas encore en cours de livraison.....ils ont jusqu'a 16 h 30 pour me livrer car ensuite je suis parti pour allez bosser


----------



## Mr_Monkey (28 Octobre 2008)

Bon ben moi j'ai commandé un MBP hier, par téléphone (AOC oblige ) ! Bon j'ai bien accès à la commande sur le site d'Apple mais le seul truc qui me chiffonne c'est que je n'ai toujours pas reçu de mail de confirmation...

Enfin I ll see...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> Mais euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh !
> 
> Moi j'ai toujours rien !!
> Commandé le 15 avec en plus une housse et des logiciel (c'est pourtant pas le plus compliquer a fabriquer il me semble)
> ...


J'suis dans le même cas que toi... Et pas encore débité ni facturé... Là ça commence un peu à m'énerver surtout quand on voit que des gens ont commandé plus tard et le recoivent cette semaine.


----------



## Marsu69 (28 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> J'suis dans le même cas que toi... Et pas encore débité ni facturé... Là ça commence un peu à m'énerver surtout quand on voit que des gens ont commandé plus tard et le recoivent cette semaine.



Ah ba tu viens de me faire penser a vérifier mes comptes...
J'ai été débité hier.

J'ai cru comprendre que c'était la date d'expédition de Hollande non ?

Si c'est le cas, et que ça met en gros 4 jours pour arriver.... ça me le ferait Vendredi.

Enfin, je vais arrêter d'espérer sinon je vais être déçu

Marsu


----------



## Vivien (28 Octobre 2008)

MB non custom + apple remote + ipod nano ( no gravure) + imprimante canon:

commandé le 14 dés réouverture du store
expédié le 24
débité le 27

et toujours rien,....OIIIIIIIIIIIIN:bebe:

pas de tracking, que dalle...

livraison estimée le 3 ou 4 octobre, mais bon, vendredi 31, ça m'arrangerait bien mieux...

Je serais trop deg d'être livré lundi...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Octobre 2008)

Hello,

Moi c'est encours de livraison !!  Bon j'espère qu'UPS passera dans les horaires d'ouverture de la loge de mon gardien 

... Je croise les doigts !!!


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

J'suis pas près de le recevoir cette semaine on dirait...


----------



## DarkDestiny (28 Octobre 2008)

Arrivé à 9h05


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Arrivé à 9h05


tu là ??

j'en peu plus ARGff...

il est en route mais .... rien dans le ventre ces camions UPS ... lol


----------



## Solidsnake31 (28 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Arrivé à 9h05



la bonne nouvelle ! lol


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

zérodegré des news pour toi ?


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

recevoir son mac le jour de l'anniversaire de Bill Gates ...cf news Mac4ever... 

ya des coïncidences qui ne s'invente pas !!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Octobre 2008)

je viens de recevoir un coup de fil d'UPS, pour moi c'est 11h


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

idem 11h 30 pour moi  YOUPIII


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> idem 11h 30 pour moi  YOUPIII


a be non pourquoi pas de petit coup de fil sympa d'UPS...pour moi ...


----------



## ArisM (28 Octobre 2008)

Trop de chance les gars! Je me rejouis pour vous aussi! Au fait vous vous souvenez combien de temps ca a pris a partir de : Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation?


----------



## scullydidine (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai fini par commander mon macbookpro sur l'apple store en augmentant la mémoire et en prenant un adaptateur display>dvi.
Commandé le 23 octobre à 23h  avec délai expédition 7 jours - livraison vers le 6-7 nov
En fait Expédié le 28 octobre (aujourd'hui :love avec date de livraison le 5 nov...

C'est plutôt rapide peut-être parce que j'ai commandé tard et la grosse masse de commande est en train de passer ??


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> Trop de chance les gars! Je me rejouis pour vous aussi! Au fait vous vous souvenez combien de temps ca a pris a partir de : Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation?


ça dépend de ta config .?


----------



## GauthZilla (28 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> idem 11h 30 pour moi  YOUPIII



Argh ! PAr de coup de fil pour ma part... Va falloir attendre à la fenêtre 

D'ailleurs, ca m'étonne assez qu'ils vous aient appelés... Ca n'a jamais été le cas pour toutes les fois où j'ai eu affaire à eux


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Argh ! PAr de coup de fil pour ma part... Va falloir attendre à la fenêtre
> 
> D'ailleurs, ca m'étonne assez qu'ils vous aient appelés... Ca n'a jamais été le cas pour toutes les fois où j'ai eu affaire à eux


oui c'est vrai que c'est étonant de leur part mais bon c'est cool pour ceux qui avait des impératifs.. !


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

Si ça se trouve il est même pas encore parti de Hollande le mien...


----------



## ArisM (28 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> ça dépend de ta config .?



Commande le 14 au soir, MacBook 4GB RAM avec 320GB HDD + iPod + AppleCare...

Enfin hier soir ca a change pour : Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation

Et la date de livraison estiméeest maintenant fixe au 31 octobre...


----------



## Solidsnake31 (28 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> idem 11h 30 pour moi  YOUPIII



Profitez en bien et donnez nous votre avis snif je louvrirai que ce soir moi  Bon deballage !


----------



## kevinh44fr (28 Octobre 2008)

Espèce de ****** !!!
10H12 toujours rien !
Mon colis est à cournon, soit à 15 min de chez moi !
C'est marqué "en cours de livraison" mais ça a été reprogrammé au 29 !! Soit demain !
C'est quoi ces conneries?
Vous savez comment les appelés?


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> Commande le 14 au soir, MacBook 4GB RAM avec 320GB HDD + iPod + AppleCare...
> 
> Enfin hier soir ca a change pour : Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation
> 
> Et la date de livraison estiméeest maintenant fixe au 31 octobre...


be avec la config oui je pense qu'il tiendront les délai prévu soit le 31 peut etre le 30 si tu as du bol 

pour ma part je viens d'etre débité... à quelque minutes pret j'aurai u mon Ordi avant de l'avoir payé...

Aller UPS hop hop hop !!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Octobre 2008)

je pense qu'ils appellent les personnes (comme moi) qui vivent en plein centre-ville, rue piétonne, histoire de pas venir et galérer à rentrer au centre pour rien... François, je me trompe ?


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

J'habite face à la mer donc rien avoir mais UPS m'a toujours appelé !!


----------



## kevinh44fr (28 Octobre 2008)

S'il ne trouve pas l'adresse, ils appellent?
Parce que bon, moi je commence à m'inquieter...
DarkDestiny l'a déjà eu et moi j'habite dans un lieu-dit. Et le jour de la commande, Apple ne trouvait pas mon adresse, j'ai donc dut cliquer sur "cliquer ici si vous souhaitez conserver cette adresse).

Et pour le telephone, ils appellent le n° renseigné dans Apple Order Status?

Là où je m'inquiète, c'est que c'est marqué : en cours de livraison, d'autres clermontois l'ont eu et moi c'est reprogrammé à demain !
Alors que CrossOver, c'est gratuit aujourd'hui


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

JE L'AI !!!!!!!

YOUPPI 

je disparait et je reviens avec lui


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> J'habite face à la mer



d'un ringard !!! une bonne zone industriel, rien de mieux !!!


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2008)

Pour vous faire patienter, voici le mien reçu hier midi...  (Salaud !)


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

OH MON dieu l'ouverture du carton c'est magnifique !


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

en attente  grrr


----------



## kevinh44fr (28 Octobre 2008)

Franchement, désolé mais moi je m'inquiète.
Il n'y a que moi qui ait été reprogrammé à demain?
(Et pourtant je suis en cours de livraison)

Pour le numéro qu'ils appellent, ça commence par 04.......
Il n'y avait pas besoin de mettre +33?


----------



## Vine71 (28 Octobre 2008)

À mon tour : MB 2,4GHz commandé le 15 très tôt (vers 1h) avec iPod nano, expédié le 21, facture reçu le 25 et débité le même jour. Pas de tracking mais statut "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" le 27. Livraison demain j'espère (prévu d'après Apple pour le 30) ! quelqu'un est dans la même situation ?


----------



## Albert77250 (28 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous. Je me joins à vous pour l'attente précédant la réception ...

MB 13.3 à 1199&#8364; avec disque de 250 Go + Adaptateur dvi-vga + iPod nano le tout AOC

Commandé le 15 octobre
Expédié le 21 octobre
Livraison prévue le 30 octobre (bien que sur l'accueil ils marquent 3-4 novembre)

Depuis hier je suis en "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"

J'espère le reçevoir demain ...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Octobre 2008)

moi je suis comme un con à la fenêtre, un vrai gamain...


----------



## Albert77250 (28 Octobre 2008)

Ah vine, je crois qu'on est dans la même situation !


----------



## berlool (28 Octobre 2008)

Vine71 a dit:


> À mon tour : MB 2,4GHz commandé le 15 très tôt (vers 1h) avec iPod nano, expédié le 21, facture reçu le 25 et débité le même jour. Pas de tracking mais statut "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" le 27. Livraison demain j'espère (prévu d'après Apple pour le 30) ! quelqu'un est dans la même situation ?



Exactement la même situation au jour près 
Je continue à espèrer pour aujourd'hui ou demain, au pire ca sera jeudi au plus tard


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

Vine71 a dit:


> À mon tour : MB 2,4GHz commandé le 15 très tôt (vers 1h) avec iPod nano, expédié le 21, facture reçu le 25 et débité le même jour. Pas de tracking mais statut "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" le 27. Livraison demain j'espère (prévu d'après Apple pour le 30) ! quelqu'un est dans la même situation ?


J'ai pire, je suis dégouté...

Commandé le 15, expédié le 24, pas encore facturé ni débité... Toujours le message à la con : En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables
Merge in et WW...
Ca sert à quoi de commander tôt si c'est pour le recevoir plus tard que tout le monde.. ?

PS : félicitations pour les heureux possesseurs quand même


----------



## Albert77250 (28 Octobre 2008)

Berlool et Vine on a exactement les mêmes dates. Hier j'ai appelé Apple, ils m'ont dit que ça arriverai sûrement le 29 ... croisons les doigts


----------



## GauthZilla (28 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> moi je suis comme un con à la fenêtre, un vrai gamain...



Hihihi moi aussi ^^

Aller, plus longtemps à attendre


----------



## Solidsnake31 (28 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> moi je suis comme un con à la fenêtre, un vrai gamain...



C'est sa qui est bon JE L'aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Bon par contre c'est horrible je l'ouvre pas j'ai exam dans 4 h donc je bosse mdr térrible a vivre je crois que ce soir loupé ou pas lexam  je vai etre heureux


----------



## Albert77250 (28 Octobre 2008)

Pour ceux qui ont la chance de l'avoir reçu, vous avez tous été contactés par UPS ?


----------



## berlool (28 Octobre 2008)

juste une question pour les chanceux qui viennent de le recevoir ou qui sont sur de le recevoir aujourd'hui, la date prevue par apple à la base c'etait quoi pour vous ??


----------



## Zemou (28 Octobre 2008)

Pendant ce temps, chez certains (comme moi), ça vient juste de passer en "Pret à expédier"...
Ca a mis combien de temps chez vous entre ce message et la livraison ?


----------



## bill01 (28 Octobre 2008)

situation à peu près similaire à *Vine71* , MB commandé le 15 (mais le soir) et envoyé le 22 octobre. Actuellement dans le statut "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation", mais toujours aucun numéro de tracking, et la gentille dame de chez Apple n'a pas pu m'en dire plus


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Octobre 2008)

encore une rélfexion de gamain... le monsieur m'avait dit 11h, la il est 11h08 et toujours rien!!! inexcusable


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Octobre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Pendant ce temps, chez certains (comme moi), ça vient juste de passer en "Pret à expédier"...
> Ca a mis combien de temps chez vous entre ce message et la livraison ?



moins d'une journée... mais attention, expédition vers la Hollande, pas chez toi, pour ça il faudra encore attendre un peu...


----------



## Simphusband (28 Octobre 2008)

bill01 a dit:


> situation à peu près similaire à *Vine71* , MB commandé le 15 (mais le soir) et envoyé le 22 octobre. Actuellement dans le statut "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation", mais toujours aucun numéro de tracking, et la gentille dame de chez Apple n'a pas pu m'en dire plus




Pareille sauf que commander le 14 vers 22h et avec un nano gravé....

Envoyé le 22
Débiter le 24
Facture le 25
et Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation depuis hier soir
et pas de tracking UPS

...bref dans l'attente


----------



## bossdupad (28 Octobre 2008)

Moi il a été expédié Samedi...

Je l'avait commander le jeudi après la Keynote .

Il arrive combien de temps après ce message?


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

moi j'attend devant la sonnette lol


----------



## Mii82 (28 Octobre 2008)

Ceux qui l'ont recu, n'oubliez pas les photo!!


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Pareille sauf que commander le 14 vers 22h et avec un nano gravé....
> 
> Envoyé le 22
> Débiter le 24
> ...


Je suis donc le seul a avoir commandé tôt et a n'avoir toujours pas été débité ? Eh beh... s'ils me l'envoient gratos c'est pardonné 

Ca commence un peu à m'inquiéter cette histoire de facture ... Vous pensez que si je leur retéléphone aujourd hui ils auront plus d'informations sur la position de mon colis que ce qui est affiché sur leur site ? (pas de tracking UPS...)


----------



## Vivien (28 Octobre 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> MB non custom + apple remote + ipod nano ( no gravure) + imprimante canon:
> 
> commandé le 14 dés réouverture du store
> expédié le 24
> ...



personne dans le même cas???


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> personne dans le même cas???


Même chose sauf que j'ai pas été débité.


----------



## Solidsnake31 (28 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Ceux qui l'ont recu, n'oubliez pas les photo!!



J'en mettrai en ligne un paquet ce soir


----------



## chupastar (28 Octobre 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> personne dans le même cas???



Je pense que ce qui retarde c'est cette imprimante Canon qui n'est actuellement pas dispo sur le store... J'ai essayé d'appeler pour la changer mais il ne peut pas à moins de me faire une facture séparée ce qui annulerait l'offre des 90&#8364;...


----------



## ZeroDegre (28 Octobre 2008)

Le mien est 'sorti pour livraison' 
Bon leur entrepôt est près d'une zone industrielle, donc je sens que j'vais devoir attendre qu'il finisse de les livrer (j'suis a 30km)

J'ai haaaate :love: (je scrute la route par la fenêtre à attendre la camionnette couleur chocolat)


----------



## GauthZilla (28 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> C'est sa qui est bon JE L'aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Bon par contre c'est horrible je l'ouvre pas j'ai exam dans 4 h donc je bosse mdr térrible a vivre je crois que ce soir loupé ou pas lexam  je vai etre heureux



Ouch !
Ca, fait mal !!


Le mien vient d'arriver... Plus qu'à déballer le colis :rateau:


----------



## scullydidine (28 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> moi j'attend devant la sonnette lol



lol > pas trop près quand même car quand ça va sonner, tu n'auras plus de tympan!


----------



## Vivien (28 Octobre 2008)

Ayé, je redeviens dingue!

Je refresh la page de l'apple store toutes les 5 minutes depuis ce matin!!!

Habitant dans un immeuble sans gardien, je l'ai fait expédier chez mes parents, et mes parents sont partis toute la semaine: résultat, même si le zoli camion passe...j'suis tout niké!!!

Il laisse un avis de passage quand même si t'es pas là?

Et c'est uniquement UPS ou alors TNT aussi?

Bisoukis


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

Moi ca devrait pas tarder !!! Il m'ont dit entre 11 h 30 et 12 h 30


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Octobre 2008)

ahhhh, 11H40 et toujours rien...


----------



## kevinh44fr (28 Octobre 2008)

Vous savez où je peux trouver le n° d'UPS?
J'en peux plus, je veux allez le chercher au dépôt.


----------



## Florian95 (28 Octobre 2008)

Apple vient de mettre à mon suivi : "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)"

Transporteur assigné : NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

Comment je fais pour suivre mon colie ?

Merci,
Florian


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> ahhhh, 11H40 et toujours rien...



Ca va venir UPS ne peut nous faire le coup de pas livrer aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## Mii82 (28 Octobre 2008)

Par contre c'est pas pour vous alarmer mais UPS m'a deja fait le coup de passer devant chez moi et d'ecrire apres sur le site que je n'etais pas a la maison...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Octobre 2008)

voilà c'est arrivé !!!!!
maintenant je me tate pour refaire une clean install ou pas...


----------



## berlool (28 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> voilà c'est arrivé !!!!!
> maintenant je me tate pour refaire une clean install ou pas...



C'est mieux de refaire une install clean comme sur les pc ?
Parce que je voulais mettre un DD 500Go mais ca me fesait chier de refaire l'install, et vu que c'est mon 1er mac...


----------



## chupastar (28 Octobre 2008)

Refaire l'instal est très facile sur Mac et ça te permet de faire de la place en virant les langues pas utiles et les logiciels en trop.

T'en a pour 3/4 d'heure environ.


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> voilà c'est arrivé !!!!!
> maintenant je me tate pour refaire une clean install ou pas...



T'habite ou ? Il est pas encore passé chez moi la !!


----------



## Solidsnake31 (28 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Ouch !
> Ca, fait mal !!
> 
> 
> Le mien vient d'arriver... Plus qu'à déballer le colis :rateau:



J'aime avoir mal 
Oula je suis demasqué
( non en fait j'ai trop les b.... lol)


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

Je l'ai !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> T'habite ou ? Il est pas encore passé chez moi la !!



Strasbourg

sinon combien d'espace gagne-t'on ?


----------



## spyan (28 Octobre 2008)

ben à Biarritz, il est toujours pas passé ! J'attends !


----------



## Raul10 (28 Octobre 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> personne dans le même cas???



Exactement dans le meme cas que toi.


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Strasbourg
> 
> sinon combien d'espace gagne-t'on ?



UPS vient de me faire la livraison


----------



## clemilow (28 Octobre 2008)

Adresse dexpédition	NIAFLES, FR	                             24 Oct. 2008

Date de livraison estimée	04 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)	 

État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise 

à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables	     27 Oct. 2008

Signée par		

débité hier.

je le recevrais quand a votre avis???


----------



## Solidsnake31 (28 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Je l'ai !!!!!!!!!



Donnez nous les analyses   des que vous avez tester la bête 


Non non je n'aime pas avoir mal :love:


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Exactement dans le meme cas que toi.


Pourquoi sommes nous les oubliés de la livraison ?


----------



## Florian95 (28 Octobre 2008)

Quelqu'un saurait comment tracer un colis gere via "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER" ? Car la livraison est programmé apparement, mais je sais pas quand :s

Merci,
Florian


----------



## Icarus (28 Octobre 2008)

La date de livraison vient de passer du 31 au 30 Oct...allez plus que deux jours


----------



## scullydidine (28 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Je l'ai !!!!!!!!!


Pile poil avant midi...
On te laisse savourer ton bonheur...
Félicitations...


----------



## scullydidine (28 Octobre 2008)

Icarus a dit:


> La date de livraison vient de passer du 31 au 30 Oct...allez plus que deux jours


Dans ce sens-là, c'est excellent


----------



## Vivien (28 Octobre 2008)

Parmis les %..@*¤£=.. chanceux qui l'ont reçu, y'en a t'il qui avait une imprimante ou qui n'ont pas eu de numéro de suivi UPS?


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

Premières impressions  (ensuite j'irai sur le topic adéquate)

Il est beau, solide et vraiment design


----------



## scullydidine (28 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fini par commander mon macbookpro sur l'apple store en augmentant la mémoire et en prenant un adaptateur display>dvi.
> Commandé le 23 octobre à 23h  avec délai expédition 7 jours - livraison vers le 6-7 nov
> ...



C'est dingue ça, le suivi d'expédition sur apple est passé à date de livraison 31 oct !!! 
Vous avez pu avoir un suivi le jour de l'expédition???


----------



## toomac (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour a Tous!

Voici les detaills de l' expedition:

État actuel de lexpéditionEnlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation27 Oct. 2008Qu'est ce que ça veut dire ?? Qu'il est en cours de preparation pour sortir de l'Hollande ?? Il n'est encore parti ??

Merci!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Premières impressions  (ensuite j'irai sur le topic adéquate)
> 
> Il est beau, solide et vraiment design



je confirme, et le clavier est vraiment sympa !!! bien mieux que le Macbook blanc !


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> C'est dingue ça, le suivi d'expédition sur apple est passé à date de livraison 31 oct !!!
> Vous avez pu avoir un suivi le jour de l'expédition???


Non alors là, tout à l'heure je les appelle, c'est un peu abusé quand même, commandé 8 jours après, livré 4 jours avant ?
Si y'a moyen de passer en prioritaire, je vais faire le forcing.


----------



## kevinh44fr (28 Octobre 2008)

C'est une honte !
Je viens d'appeler Apple.
C'est quand même pas croyable.
Le dépôt est à 15 km de chez moi.
Hier encore, le MBP était en belgique et l'ipod à paris.
Eh bien, le MBP est arrivé hier soir au dépôt et l'ipod ce matin à 8H30.
Hors, les gars sont déjà partis en livraison ! Donc, comme il n'y avait pas l'ipod, j'aurais le tout demain !
Et impossible d'avoir un humain au téléphone avec UPS ! C'est toujours un robot !


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> C'est une honte !
> Je viens d'appeler Apple.
> C'est quand même pas croyable.
> Le dépôt est à 15 km de chez moi.
> ...


Si tu sais où il est vas y directement c'est plus simple...


----------



## scullydidine (28 Octobre 2008)

Oui ça a l'air fou mais bon il n'est pas encore arrivé, il vient juste de partir de Shangaï (j'ai récupéré le n° de suivi d'UPS)...

Peu-être que, comme je le disais, passé les premiers jours de folie des commandes, ça suit mieux... mais bon, ce n'est qu'une hypothèse...

Je vous tiendrais au courant


----------



## chupastar (28 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> C'est une honte !
> Je viens d'appeler Apple.
> C'est quand même pas croyable.
> Le dépôt est à 15 km de chez moi.
> ...



Que veux-tu qu'Apple y fasse?


----------



## scullydidine (28 Octobre 2008)

Kevinh44fr > vas directement au dépôt surtout si le livreur ne l'a pas pris dans sa camionnette, ça sera plus rapide ! Mon dernier macbook, j'avais été le chercher directement au dépôt, j'avais gagné un jour!


----------



## bossdupad (28 Octobre 2008)

Mon Macbook Pro est en route pour la Hollande ou il va rejoindre mon iPod et ensuite ce serra livré vers lundi ou mardi d'après le service d'Apple au téléphone...


----------



## berlool (28 Octobre 2008)

Bon ca me m'enerve de pas avoir de news comme ca alors que j'ai commandé le 14 à 20h 
je vais appeler apple voir si il peuvent m'en dire plus sur le fameux 
"Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"

c'est lequel le bon numéro ?


----------



## Simphusband (28 Octobre 2008)

Pour rappel 
j'ai commandé un macbook (sans custom) + ipod gravé le 14

Expédié le 22
Débité le 24
Facture le 25

J'ai appelé Apple, les ordi expédié le 22 ont été reçu hier (donc le 27) et normalement on devrai avoir les numéro de tracking ce soir ou demain matin, pour une reception le 30.


----------



## berlool (28 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Pour rappel
> j'ai commandé un macbook (sans custom) + ipod gravé le 14
> 
> Expédié le 22
> ...



Mouarf, faudra m'expliquer l'utilité de filer un numéro de tracking la veille de la livraison...


----------



## Jarod03 (28 Octobre 2008)

Mon MBP à été envoyé le 24, je n'ai tjr pas de tracking qui commence par 1Z, mais tjr les WW...
Et hier j'avais le message comme quoi mon colis était en acheminement au pays final...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Octobre 2008)

Hello,

Ca y est je l'ai reçu :love::love:

Ce midi je suis rentré chez moi et devinez quoi !! le camion UPS était devant mon immeuble !! trop de bol !! 

Bonne livraison à vous toutes et tous 

Yo


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> Mon MBP à été envoyé le 24, je n'ai tjr pas de tracking qui commence par 1Z, mais tjr les WW...
> Et hier j'avais le message comme quoi mon colis était en acheminement au pays final...


Débité ? Facturé ?


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

c'est mes premiers mot sur le clavier du Macbook alu.. d'ailleur je m'aperçoit que les touches sont plus petite... mais quel classe, quel qualité !! c'est vraiment impressionnant !!

donc rdv sur le fil premiere impression pour la suite ...

et merci à tous pour ce fil plein d'émotion ! 

bon courage à tout ceux qui patiente 

je suis avec vous ...


----------



## kevinh44fr (28 Octobre 2008)

Ah mais je n'ai rien contre Apple.
C'est contre UPS.

Je sais dans qu'elle ville est le dépôt, mais je ne connais pas son adresse.
Et comme, ils veulent pas me la donner mais me livrer...
Tant pis je patiente, mais c'est un journée à ne pas bouger de chez moi pour rien.


----------



## Mii82 (28 Octobre 2008)

N'oubliez pas les photos dans la galerie switch


----------



## bossdupad (28 Octobre 2008)

Vous croyez que l'on peut avoir un supplément avec le colis qui passe par la Hollande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## darghorn (28 Octobre 2008)

Sniff .. Commandé le 15, expédié le 24, et toujours rien ....

" En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale "

Je pourrais dire que je l'ai attendu mon premier mac !


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2008)

reçu 

pour "une fois" que les belges sont servis avant certains français


----------



## GenOMac (28 Octobre 2008)

Ca y est j été débité hier .... 27/10
C pas tout ca mais moi qui suit vos posts avec grande attention depuis qques jours , je piaffais d'impatience à ne voir aucun chgt de mon statut !!!
Bon résumons :
MBP 2.53 Ghz avec chgt disque dur 250 a 7200 + apple care
Commandé le 15 ; Validé le 17 a cause de ces C*** de ma banque du fait du dépassement du plafond de ma CB ...
Mail de confirmation d'envoi le 24/10 via merge .... blabla .. depuis situation inchangé !!
Livraison prévue 3-4 Novembre ... 
Un tracking WW qui sert on se demande a qui et depuis le 24 je vis en live les livraisons de toutes les personnes qui ont posté ... bref content pour vous ... mais je commence a voir les abeilles ... 

J'apl a  a l'instant... le gars me dit qu'il me livre le 31... Juste avt le week end.. Je devrai avoir le tracking incemment sous peu. Cool et Le gars pour me rassurer me dit , vous inquiétez pas votre MBP arrive a Tilberg  la, en clair le site de la hollande

Pour ceux qui l'ont déjà et qui devrait etre livré avant moi .... deux numéros d'appels pour suivre vos tracking en live si vous êtes pommés avec les changements de statut incompréhensible (ca livre , ca livre plus ...)  comme l'a vécu Francois ..

UPS : 0821 233 877 
TNT : 0825 071 071 
Si tout va bien , j'ai le tracking ce soir ou plutôt demain. Il m'étonnerait fort qu'il receptionne , regroupe mes articles et expédie le même jour .. ou alors sur le site de Tilberg c de la logistik pur sucre... ce qui semblait pas etre l'avis de certains... allez dans le meilleur des cas mon colis part demain soir et arrive Jeudi ?? Hope so !!!

Courage !
Et merci a ceux qui l'ont reçu de nous régaler par avance sur le topic impressions ...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

darghorn a dit:


> Sniff .. Commandé le 15, expédié le 24, et toujours rien ....
> 
> " En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale "
> 
> Je pourrais dire que je l'ai attendu mon premier mac !


Facturé et débité ?

J'suis dans la même situation. Je pense appeler cet après histoire d'avoir des infos supplémentaires et leur demander d'activer un peu le mouvement..


----------



## Jarod03 (28 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Débité ? Facturé ?


 

débité, pas encore facturé.


----------



## darghorn (28 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Facturé et débité ?
> 
> J'suis dans la même situation. Je pense appeler cet après histoire d'avoir des infos supplémentaires et leur demander d'activer un peu le mouvement..


 
Facturé et débité oui, mais étant donnée que la date de livraison était prévue au 5-6 novembre, puis maintenant le 3, je me vois mal gueuler.

Mais bon forcément quand je vois que beaucoup de monde l'a en avance ... Ca donne envie ! J'éspère l'avoir avant le weekend, mais j'y crois pas trop.


----------



## Mii82 (28 Octobre 2008)

darghorn a dit:


> Facturé et débité oui, mais étant donnée que la date de livraison était prévue au 5-6 novembre, puis maintenant le 3, je me vois mal gueuler.
> 
> Mais bon forcément quand je vois que beaucoup de monde l'a en avance ... Ca donne envie ! J'éspère l'avoir avant le weekend, mais j'y crois pas trop.


 
Tu l'as commandé quand darghorn? Avec un iPod?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

Bon beh donc je suis bien le seul à toujours être ni facturé ni débité, et le colis on ne sais où...


----------



## darghorn (28 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Tu l'as commandé quand darghorn? Avec un iPod?


 
Commandé le 15 dans la soirée. Pas d'iPod, mais une housse et mobile me.


----------



## Florian95 (28 Octobre 2008)

Moi :
État actuel de l&#8217;expéditionLivraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)28 Oct. 2008
pas de numéro de suivi... et c'est géré via NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

Du coups je sais pas trop par qui je vais être livré :s

Apparemment le 30/31 Octobre.


----------



## darghorn (28 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Moi :
> État actuel de lexpéditionLivraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)28 Oct. 2008
> pas de numéro de suivi... et c'est géré via NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> 
> ...


 

C'est ça qui est embêtant, je pensais me fier à la date donnée par Apple, mais quand on regarde sur le forum on se rend compte que pour beaucoup la livraison a eu lieu bien avant cette date.

C'est à n'y plus rien comprendre =)


----------



## scullydidine (28 Octobre 2008)

D'après les détails de l'apple store US, il voyage via UPS Ireland...

Je croyais qu'il passait par la Hollande ou l'Allemagne ???


----------



## bapt076 (28 Octobre 2008)

salut, premier Macbook pour moi, commandé le 15 au soir avec un iPod gravé, expédié le 22, facture reçu le 27, de vendredi jusqu'à hier soir j'avais "en destination vers le pays de destination - mise a jour dans 4 ou 5 jours" et depuis hier soir j'ai "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation", avec une livraison prévu au 31 Octobre. J'espère qu'il arrivera avant mais bon ... par contre toujours pas de numero UPS et toujours Merge In Tnst NL Til pour le Macbook, c'est vraiment galére


----------



## ordimans (28 Octobre 2008)

Salut
Florian95 >> Tu as un truc de plus que moi toi moi c'est pas dis que c'est TNT encore

Sinon débité ce matin, donc il doit partir de hollande aujourd'hui
mercredi ca va être chaud donc plutôt jeudi voire vendredi comme annoncé
Vivement le suivi

On fait parti de la seconde fournée

Pour Yun, tu as pas été débité c'est bizarre ça ?
Moi je les appelerais et j'expliquerai le problème.


----------



## iAbdel (28 Octobre 2008)

*Important :*
Les gens qui ont comme transporteur assigné NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER auront un tracking UPS deux ou trois jours avant la date de livraison indiquée sur le site apple. Cette date est normalement respectée, ça m'étonnerais que vous soyez livrés avant.

*PS : * : 
1/ le numéro de suivi NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER est un numéro de suivi INTERNE que vous ne deviez pas avoir normalement.

2/ les gens qui ont eu un tracking quelques jours après la commande et qui ont été livrés AVANT la date prévue initialement, n'ont pas commandé d'ipod ni imprimante. D'ailleurs, ces petits chanceux ont pu suivre leur colis sur UPS dès leur départ de Shangai. OR ...

3/ ceux qui ont commandé un iPod ou une imprimante en plus, qui ont actuellement NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER comme transporteur assigné (et qui auront très prochainement le tracking UPS) ne vont suivre leur colis qu'au départ des pays bas.


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

noche84 a dit:


> Je reviens d'une course de kart en étant totalement cassé ET POURTANT je me dandine sur ma chaise au son de Jhon B... Moi qui suis perfectionniste en musique là : J'ADORE !!! Tu fais ça avec quel programme ?
> 
> Sinon... Rien de changé sur le site d'Apple pour moi... Qui a commandé le 20 déjà ? Histoire qu'on s'entraide



Merci, je fais ca en live, via mes platines et ma table de mixe!

pour le moment, rien na changé sur apple:Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation

Dois-je encore lattendre aujourdhui?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

Bon je viens d'appeler apple, tombé sur un caribou , en gros, il est toujours entre shanghai et la hollande, et on aura pas de tracking avant qu'il parte de hollande (pareil pour le débit pour mon cas apparemment..)

Bref, ça saoule un peu, à croire qu'ils le transportent à dos de cigogne pour pas payer le kérozène.. Il m'a dit (pour me rassurer) "Inquiétez vous pas, faut suivre les informations sur votre compte ça devrait être mis à jour ce soir ou demain"...


----------



## GenOMac (28 Octobre 2008)

a mon avis ca me semble plié pour toi JhonB. :rose:
Je pense plutot demain ... En général l'après midi les gens qui livre le matin , font des ramasses l'après midi pour les amener au dépôt.
Avec ordimans je pense que vs serez de la 2eme fournée .. moi la 3eme ptet cette semaine, j'ose encore y croire ... En attendant podcast a mort bon son JhonB , Ce WE en belgique , belle petite soirée en perspective MBP ou pas , go escape , So Retro ... yeap !!!


----------



## ZeroDegre (28 Octobre 2008)

JE VOIS LE CAMION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Je file a la porte YEAAAAAAAH


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

Merci ! Ca detend quand je les ecoute aussi  pour ceux qui aimerait ecouter aussi, ca se passe ici: http://www.itunes.com/podcast?id=282763665

Jen ai trop marre pour mon mac la... Serieux je lai pas demain je pete un cable... je lai commandé le 15 MATIN !


----------



## ordimans (28 Octobre 2008)

15 au soir
Faut écouter la date d'apple je pense maintenant pas le choix
soit tu l'as en même temps que moi soit la 3ème fournée mais en tout cas avant le week end, je croise les doigts pour toi

Sinon j'aimerais bien que Zerodegre rate le livreur lol, car il a posté un message juste avant et que en allant ouvrir la porte il se pète une jambe.
Non je plaisante

Merci iAbdel, mais on savait déjà tous ça mais csympa de confirmer.


----------



## xonotor (28 Octobre 2008)

Je l'ai reçu ! 

Trop cool c'est a la auteur de se que j'attendait !

Voila voila sur ce je vais profiter de mon nouveau mac book pro:love::love::love::love::love:

Bonne après midi


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

J'ai compris pourquoi c'est si lent pour certains, en fait Apple a fait appel à un nouveau transporteur en partance de Shanghai, photo volée sur le parking de l'usine :


----------



## darghorn (28 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> J'ai compris pourquoi c'est si lent pour certains, en fait Apple a fait appel à un nouveau transporteur en partance de Shanghai, photo volée sur le parking de l'usine :


 

Enorme ^^

N'empêche je serais curieux de connaître le volume des commandes depuis la fin du keynote. Ca doit surement être hallucinant...


----------



## berlool (28 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Jen ai trop marre pour mon mac la... Serieux je lai pas demain je pete un cable... je lai commandé le 15 MATIN !



T'inquiète t'est pas tout seul, je l'ai commandé le 14 quelques min après le réouverture du store, et a mon avis on est malheureusement bien partis pour l'avoir jeudi...(le seul jour de la semaine ou je vais pas être là de la journée...:modo: )


----------



## clemilow (28 Octobre 2008)

c pareil pour moi commandé le 14 et tjrs "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables"


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

MOI JE VEUUUUX MON MACCCC CE SOIR !!!


----------



## ZeroDegre (28 Octobre 2008)

Il est somptueux , c'est le mot juste :love:


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

clemilow a dit:


> c pareil pour moi commandé le 14 et tjrs "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables"


C'est un peu abusé quand même que ça siot aussi aléatoire...

Facturé ? Débité ? Expédié quel jour ? Quelle config ? Avec iPod ?


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

clemilow a dit:


> c pareil pour moi commandé le 14 et tjrs "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables"



Toi tes encore plus mal barré que moi, je suis deja a letape suivante !


----------



## clemilow (28 Octobre 2008)

dc avec ipod, 2.4ghz, 4go, 250go 7200tr/min.
mon compte a été débité hier. 
expédier le 24
date estimé de livraison 4 novembre.


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

ATTENTION, je viens d'avoir un changement APPLE: En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais28 Oct. 2008

Puis l'esperer AUJOURDHUI?


----------



## bobouel (28 Octobre 2008)

Haaa moi je l'es commander le 18, j'ai reçu le mail de confirmation le 22 (oui j'ai fais un virement bancaire se prends un peu plus de temps ... ^^).

Et je ne suis que à l'étape prêt à l'expédition ....

Ils me disent que je serai livré le 10-11 novembre .....  !!!!

C'est tout simplement horrible !!

P.S. J'ai commander un Ipod gravé avec ...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> ATTENTION, je viens d'avoir un changement APPLE: En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais28 Oct. 2008
> 
> Puis l'esperer AUJOURDHUI?


 Voir ça, ça fait mal...

Il est resté combien de temps à l'étape précédente (qui était?) Histoire de voir si j'ai une chance de l'avoir avant le week end...


----------



## clemilow (28 Octobre 2008)

sa met vraiment 5 jour ma mise a jour du transporteur quand il y a ce message "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables"?


----------



## bapt076 (28 Octobre 2008)

Nan, moi je les eu vendredi et hier soir j'ai eu enlevement par notre tranporteur final


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Voir ça, ça fait mal...
> 
> Il est resté combien de temps à l'étape précédente (qui était?) Histoire de voir si j'ai une chance de l'avoir avant le week end...



Perso 1 jour, hier soir !!


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

Il est 15heure, il a encore 3h pour arriver chez moi... Mais sinon demain je suppose! MAIS JAI PAS DE TRACKING UPS ! PAS DE NUMERO


----------



## ordimans (28 Octobre 2008)

Moi samedi et aujourd'hui transporteur final
Et jhonB tu as eu ce message à l'instant
A mon avis je dirais tu l'as demain et moi jeudi
Fait chier lol

Sinon je repète, fié vous à la date du débit qui signifie le départ en hollande normalement
Moi aujourd'hui
Enfin hier soir ou dans la nuit serait il parti ca fait mercredi matin normalement ou dans la journée
QUand as tu été débité jhonb


----------



## Raul10 (28 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> ATTENTION, je viens d'avoir un changement APPLE: En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais28 Oct. 2008
> 
> Puis l'esperer AUJOURDHUI?



J'ai ce statut depuis hier... donc faut pas trop rêver...


----------



## clemilow (28 Octobre 2008)

moi jai été débiter hier et pourtant j'ai tjrs pas de mise a jour du transporteur.


----------



## berlool (28 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> ATTENTION, je viens d'avoir un changement APPLE: En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais28 Oct. 2008
> 
> Puis l'esperer AUJOURDHUI?



Putain c'est pas bon ca, tu me redonne espoir JhonB. Tu a ca dans le suivi apple a la place de Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation ?

Allez c'est bon moi je dis que tu le recois aujourd'hui :rateau:



ordimans a dit:


> Sinon je repète, fié vous à la date du débit qui signifie le départ en hollande normalement
> Moi aujourd'hui
> Enfin hier soir ou dans la nuit serait il parti ca fait mercredi matin normalement ou dans la journée
> QUand as tu été débité jhonb



Sinon moi je suis dans la meme situation que Jhon et j'ai ete debité le 25


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> J'ai ce statut depuis hier... donc faut pas trop rêver...


Et merrrrde

ouidebité le 15, je laurai pas demain ni today(


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

clemilow a dit:


> moi jai été débiter hier et pourtant j'ai tjrs pas de mise a jour du transporteur.


Pas débité, pas facturé, toujours le même message depuis Samedi... Pourtant il est censé être expédié depuis le 24...

J'espère que j'aurais une mise à jour du status ce soir ou demain au pire, là ça me réconforterait pour la fin de la semaine... mais je crois que j'ai perdu espoir


----------



## §mat§ (28 Octobre 2008)

Ma commande a été faite le 15, expédiée le 24, je n'ai pas de tracking ni reçu de facture.

En revanche, j'ai été débité hier! Puis-je espérer une livraison en fin de semaine?

Merci.


----------



## kevinh44fr (28 Octobre 2008)

après un petit coup de telephone, hop je l'ai reçu !
Un vrai régal !


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

Blablablabla...Moi aussi je le veux, je tiens pluuuuuuuuuuuuuuus


----------



## Albert77250 (28 Octobre 2008)

"Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"

J'ai ce statut depuis hier, j'en peux plus


----------



## Jeromac (28 Octobre 2008)

Alors pour ma part, j'ai commandé le 20 octobre vers 23h sur l'Apple Store un Macbook Pro 2,4 GHz avec option 4GB de RAM, Apple Remote et mini displayport vga.

Et le Macbook Pro vient d'arriver y a une demi heure chez moi.

Il est presque arrivé trop vite, je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire de la place sur mon bureau chez moi ! C'est dingue l'estimation disait qu'il devait arriver que demain (et initialement le 3 ou 4 novembre).

Comment ça se fait que je le reçoive 8 jours après ma commande alors que certains l'ont commandé le 14 après la keynote et toujours rien ? Pourtant j'habite pas dans une ville très dynamique et je n'ai à aucun moment demandé une quelconque priorité... En tout cas je l'ouvre ce soir et je sens que je vais prendre quelques photos histoire d'éternaliser ce moment dans l'histoire.


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> Alors pour ma part, j'ai commandé le 20 octobre vers 23h sur l'Apple Store un Macbook Pro 2,4 GHz avec option 4GB de RAM, Apple Remote et mini displayport vga.
> 
> Et le Macbook Pro vient d'arriver y a une demi heure chez moi.
> 
> ...



Cest tout con, tu as recu le mien 

non mais ca cest abuser quand meme, a chaque fois jme fait nikay


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Cest tout con, tu as recu le mien
> 
> non mais ca cest abuser quand meme, a chaque fois jme fait nikay


alors la vraiment ya plus de justice mon bon monsieur ..

il fait du très bon son qui nous permet de tenir le coup hier soir et il ne le reçois pas mais que fais Job ...??

en tout cas votre patience sera récompensé par un objet magnifique qui est extrêmement agréable .. 

de la finition comme on en a rarement vu 
ps je l'ai reçu ce matin a 11h 

commandé le 16  au soir. config classique pas d'objet en +


----------



## Mii82 (28 Octobre 2008)

Personne ne veut mettre des photos de ce qu'il a recu alors?


----------



## darghorn (28 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Personne ne veut mettre des photos de ce qu'il a recu alors?


 

Il faut aller ici pour ça il me semble 

http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/postez-vos-galeries-de-switch-2-a-95171-63.html


----------



## Mii82 (28 Octobre 2008)

darghorn a dit:


> Il faut aller ici pour ça il me semble
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/postez-vos-galeries-de-switch-2-a-95171-63.html



De ceux qui l'ont recu aujourd'hui je parlais...


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

Allez je suis sympa, je fais une review pour un site d'un pot, mais voici quelques tofs : 

D'abord la vue


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

Trop decu de pas lavoir recu aujourdhui... esperons demain!


----------



## darghorn (28 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> De ceux qui l'ont recu aujourd'hui je parlais...


 

Oups 

Faut leur laisser le temps d'apprivoiser la bête =)


----------



## Mii82 (28 Octobre 2008)

Tu nous donneras l'adresse du site de ton pote pour ta review francois67000


----------



## scullydidine (28 Octobre 2008)

ça suit son cours pour moi, il est déjà à APELDOORN en Hollande...


----------



## scullydidine (28 Octobre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> Alors pour ma part, j'ai commandé le 20 octobre vers 23h sur l'Apple Store un Macbook Pro 2,4 GHz avec option 4GB de RAM, Apple Remote et mini displayport vga.
> 
> Et le Macbook Pro vient d'arriver y a une demi heure chez moi.
> 
> ...


ça parait presqu'incompréhensible!!!


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> De ceux qui l'ont recu aujourd'hui je parlais...



Et bien c'est au même endroit.


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)28 Oct. 2008

attention!


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

iAbdel a dit:


> *Important :*
> Les gens qui ont comme transporteur assigné NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER auront un tracking UPS deux ou trois jours avant la date de livraison indiquée sur le site apple. Cette date est normalement respectée, ça m'étonnerais que vous soyez livrés avant.
> 
> *PS : * :
> ...



Et manque de bol, je choppe ce transporteur la... Ca me soule !


----------



## Mii82 (28 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Et bien c'est au même endroit.



Oui je sais mais aucun post aujourd'hui d'ou mon message...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

Bon il vient d'y avoir une mise à jour :

Adresse d&#8217;expédition       GEMENOS, FR         23 Oct. 2008
Date de livraison estimée     03 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition        En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais     29 Oct. 2008 Signée par


... Bref, toujours pour le 3 Novembre, mais au moins ça a avancé, toujours pas de tracking UPS par contre... Peut être que maintenant si c'est UPS qui le prend en charge ça arrivera plus vite que prévu mais j'y crois moyen... :mouais:


----------



## Smaxintosh (28 Octobre 2008)

J'ai harcelé la pauvre fille de toutes les questions que j'avais 

Alors a savoir que nos ordinateurs partent soit de Chine soit de rep Tcheque, ensuite ils vont en corée, la il y a un premier scan pour voir s'il n'y a pas eu de vol, ils pesent le colis puis il est expédié par avion en hollande. Arrivé en hollande ils rassemblent le macs et tous les autres objets (ca on le savait) et ils choisissent le transporteur c'est a dire que meme si vous n'avez pas commandé autre chose, votre mac passe par la hollande. Après le départ de hollande vous pouvez suivre le colis via le numéro UPS ou TNT. Si vous habitez en Corse le colis arrivera environ 1 jour plus tard, pour ceux qui habitent dans le Sud ou dans le nord c'est de l'ordre de quelques heures de plus. 

Pour ceux qui se posaient la questions, il n'y a pas de livraison les WE et jours ferriés mais les colis continuent de transiter.

Pour finir je devrais l'avoir lundi ou mardi ... ca saoule :/


----------



## clemilow (28 Octobre 2008)

enfin une mise a jour
État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais29 Oct. 2008 Signée par
c passer du 4 novembre au 29 octobre. espérons que je l'ai demain.


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

On doit être dans le même lot je pense... mais je suis pas sûr que ça arrive avant lundi... j'ai toujours le 3 novembre de prévu moi... et pas de tracking UPS.


----------



## Smaxintosh (28 Octobre 2008)

ouf ca veut dire que j'ai peut etre une chance de voir passer du 4 nov a octobre ! ca serait une bonne nouvelle meme si la fille du store m'a dit de pas trop compter la dessus ...

Tout ca a cause d'une imprimante et d'un ipod


----------



## Florian95 (28 Octobre 2008)

youuuhouuuu Tracking UPS ! Et livraison prévu pour le 30, soit Jeudi !!! J'attends la confirmation sur le tracking UPS et je danse la JAVA !! Encore deux jours et vous me voyez plus sur le topic 

Florian


----------



## Raul10 (28 Octobre 2008)

clemilow a dit:


> enfin une mise a jour
> État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais29 Oct. 2008 Signée par
> c passer du 4 novembre au 29 octobre. espérons que je l'ai demain.



Même message que toi sauf que moi c'est seulement passé du 4 novembre au 3 novembre...

La perspective d'une réception vendredi s'éloigne...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> youuuhouuuu Tracking UPS ! Et livraison prévu pour le 30, soit Jeudi !!! J'attends la confirmation sur le tracking UPS et je danse la JAVA !! Encore deux jours et vous me voyez plus sur le topic
> 
> Florian


Tu es passé par "En cours d'acheminement vers le client ?"


----------



## styx63 (28 Octobre 2008)

Vous êtes chanceux!!! Pour ma part j'ai passé commande le 18, macbook+ipod nano+imprimante!!! Bien sur ma commande n'est toujours pas expédiée ! Livraison prévue entre le 3 et 11 novembre enfin le 10 ou le 12 vu que c'est férié! Il faut qu'ils se dépêchent si ils veulent être dans les temps !

-----------

Futur switcheur


----------



## miko974 (28 Octobre 2008)

Bon alors je pense que mon message risque de faire peur à certains d'entre vous.
Tout d'abord ou j'en suis :
MBP 2.53 sans option + itouch (remise adc) commandé le 15 à 10h30.
Expédié le 24 en début de soirée (j'en doute, cf plus bas)
Débité le 27, pas encore reçu de facture.

J'appelle Apple vers 16h30, le gars me dit que mon cher ordinateur se trouve a ... ....Shangai !!!

Il arrive en Hollande jeudi donc pas de tracking avant jeudi et livraison prévue mardi 4.

Alors ceux qui l'on déjà reçu, faites nous rêver svp...


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

clemilow a dit:


> enfin une mise a jour
> État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais29 Oct. 2008 Signée par
> c passer du 4 novembre au 29 octobre. espérons que je l'ai demain.


 
Tu as quel statut actuellement? Moi je passe par le truc POURRI de NL... Mais depuis le debut prévu pour le 4novembre... Et ca a pas changé pour le 29... Tjs pour le 4!


----------



## ArisM (28 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> youuuhouuuu Tracking UPS ! Et livraison prévu pour le 30, soit Jeudi !!! J'attends la confirmation sur le tracking UPS et je danse la JAVA !! Encore deux jours et vous me voyez plus sur le topic
> 
> Florian



Trop de la balle Florian! Il me semble que nous avions a peu pres les meme etats a quelques minutes pres, pour ma part toujours : Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation...

Ca doit etre du au decalage horaire France-Suisse... MDR J'attends mon Tracking Mr. UPS!


----------



## ArisM (28 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Tu as quel statut actuellement? Moi je passe par le truc POURRI de NL... Mais depuis le debut prévu pour le 4novembre... Et ca a pas changé pour le 29... Tjs pour le 4!



Trop bon ton son Man! Ca me fait patienter tranquillement, au fait tu a NL Distrubution Center ou via Merge In Tnst NL Til 							 							 								 									?

Moi j'ai : via Merge In Tnst NL Til. J'espere recevoir un Tracking ce soir et une livraison jeudi ou vrendredi, pas lundi sil vous plait......................


----------



## Florian95 (28 Octobre 2008)

Pour les "En cours d'acheminement vers le client" et "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation", c'est dans les jours à venir, compter 48h pour avec des news UPS et donc 3/4 jours pour avoir le Mac


----------



## §mat§ (28 Octobre 2008)

miko974 a dit:


> Bon alors je pense que mon message risque de faire peur à certains d'entre vous.
> Tout d'abord ou j'en suis :
> MBP 2.53 sans option + itouch (remise adc) commandé le 15 à 10h30.
> Expédié le 24 en début de soirée (j'en doute, cf plus bas)
> ...



Gloups...

Mon cas est exactement le même que le tien, sauf que j'ai pris une imprimante et toi un iPod.
Effectivement, ça me fais peur. Hier, je me réjouissais d'avoir été débité (!), cela signifiait a priori un départ de Hollande...

Comment se fait-il qu'ils n'aient toujours pas quitté Shangai?! Ca fait maintenant deux semaines que nous avons fait notre commande...

Déception.


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> Trop bon ton son Man! Ca me fait patienter tranquillement, au fait tu a NL Distrubution Center ou via Merge In Tnst NL Til ?
> 
> Moi j'ai : via Merge In Tnst NL Til. J'espere recevoir un Tracking ce soir et une livraison jeudi ou vrendredi, pas lundi sil vous plait......................


 
Merci !! Cest grace a vous que je suis 3eme dans le top podcasts sur itunes Belgique, devant Guetta, Garraud, Sebastien B, Faithless etc !!

Merci à tous


----------



## clemilow (28 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Tu as quel statut actuellement? Moi je passe par le truc POURRI de NL... Mais depuis le debut prévu pour le 4novembre... Et ca a pas changé pour le 29... Tjs pour le 4!




moi c via Merge In Tnst NL Til


----------



## §mat§ (28 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Pour les "En cours d'acheminement vers le client" et "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation", c'est dans les jours à venir, compter 48h pour avec des news UPS et donc 3/4 jours pour avoir le Mac



C'est malheureusement faux...

J'ai "en cours d'acheminement vers le client" depuis plusieurs jours et pas de tracking ni de Mac à l'horizon...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> C'est malheureusement faux...
> 
> J'ai "en cours d'acheminement vers le client depuis plusieurs jours" et pas de tracking ni de Mac à l'horizon...



Pourquoi tu dis ça ?


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> youuuhouuuu Tracking UPS ! Et livraison prévu pour le 30, soit Jeudi !!! J'attends la confirmation sur le tracking UPS et je danse la JAVA !! Encore deux jours et vous me voyez plus sur le topic
> 
> Florian


 
Ca se danse comment la JAVA?

@ Clemilow... C'est de la merde les trucs flamand, je sais pas suivre mon colis !


----------



## miko974 (28 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Gloups...
> 
> Mon cas est exactement le même que le tien, sauf que j'ai pris une imprimante et toi un iPod.
> Effectivement, ça me fais peur. Hier, je me réjouissais d'avoir été débité (!), cela signifiait a priori un départ de Hollande...
> ...



Aucune idée c'est incompréhensible, je ne me fais plus d'illusion quand à une livraison avant la fin de la semaine, ca sera pour la semaine prochaine...


----------



## Vine71 (28 Octobre 2008)

Ca commence à être vraiment énervant, toujours pas de tracking, donc pas prêt d'être livré demain, une semaine que c'est expédié et je sens une livraison vendredi !


----------



## Raul10 (28 Octobre 2008)

Même si cela a déjà été dit, je répète la procédure. Pour vérifier si votre colis est bien en Hollande, il suffit d'aller vérifier l'état votre commande.

Ensuite, regardez la date de livraison estimée. Modifier ensuite l'option en haut de page qui par défaut sur "Heure locale" en "GMT+1:00  Paris, Bruxelles, Genève (CEST)".

Regardez ensuite la date de livraison estimée.

Deux cas de figure :
- La date a changé, ceci est du au décalage horaire... désolé de vous dire ça mais votre colis est encore en Chine... 
- La date n'a pas changé... Félicitation, votre colis est en Europe et donc à plus forte raison est en Hollande voire même peut être en cours de livraison chez vous !


----------



## Pdg (28 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Même si cela a déjà été dit, je répète la procédure. Pour vérifier si votre colis est bien en Hollande, il suffit d'aller vérifier l'état votre commande.
> 
> Ensuite, regardez la date de livraison estimée. Modifier ensuite l'option en haut de page qui par défaut sur "Heure locale" en "GMT+1:00  Paris, Bruxelles, Genève (CEST)".
> 
> ...



Pas convaincu...

ça voudrait dire que mon colis est en Hollande depuis 1 semaine, rien que ça.

Toujours aucun tracking,
pas de nouvelles.
Au téléphone, le type de chez Apple était incapable de me renseigner. Il n'en savait pas plus que moi. Ni même quel transporteur contacter...

Bref; demain je me pends.


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Même si cela a déjà été dit, je répète la procédure. Pour vérifier si votre colis est bien en Hollande, il suffit d'aller vérifier l'état votre commande.
> 
> Ensuite, regardez la date de livraison estimée. Modifier ensuite l'option en haut de page qui par défaut sur "Heure locale" en "GMT+1:00  Paris, Bruxelles, Genève (CEST)".
> 
> ...


Bon moi ça change pas la date donc ça serait bon signe ? J'espère qu'il va enfin prendre un truc plus rapide que les pousse pousse pour arriver jusqu'en hollande...


----------



## Bibibear (28 Octobre 2008)

bobouel a dit:


> Haaa moi je l'es commander le 18, j'ai reçu le mail de confirmation le 22 (oui j'ai fais un virement bancaire se prends un peu plus de temps ... ^^).
> 
> Et je ne suis que à l'étape prêt à l'expédition ....
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai commandé le 14, payé par chèque donc reçu le mail de confirmation le 22 aussi, et je suis toujours en "Pas encore expédié", livraison prévue 6-7 novembre..

J'ai pourtant qu'un MB avec la remote et l'adaptateur mini > dvi.


----------



## miko974 (28 Octobre 2008)

EDIT: j'ai lu trop vite comme d'hab.


----------



## Raul10 (28 Octobre 2008)

miko974 a dit:


> +1 pour Pdg. Le jour de livraison change pour moi alors que le commercial d'apple m'a assuré que l'ordinateur n'était pas encore en Hollande



Problème de lecture ? :mouais:


----------



## Pdg (28 Octobre 2008)

Au téléphone, Apple m'a dit que c'était étrange (pour mon cas) car il commençait à y avoir du retard et qu'il n'avait pas de mise à jour depuis le 20/10 (!!)... Alors qu'hier soir, je suis passé en "en cours d'enlèvement par le transporteur final"... 

ça commence doucement à m'inquiéter tout ça.

(NB ; MBP commandé le 14 à 20h, validé dans la foulée. Expédié le 21. Facture reçue le 23, débité le 24. Toujours pas de tracking. Un copain a commandé EXACTEMENT la même chose à 10 minutes près, sauf pas d'ipod... Il l'a reçu vendredi 24...)


----------



## miko974 (28 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Problème de lecture ? :mouais:


En effet


----------



## ordimans (28 Octobre 2008)

Salut
Des nouvelels youpi
Donc moi pas de UPS et ca fait chier

Mais suivi d'apple mios à jour
numéro TNT
Message suivant:

Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)

Soit le 31 j'espère avant quand même avec Transporteur assigné NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

Et je vois que je suis le premier dans cec as

Florian95, Johnb rien ?


Je vais de suite voir sur tnt

J'aurai aimé l'avoir demain

EDIT: Le numéro de suivi c'est le même qu'au début avec le 80 au début
et ca marche pas sur tnt express

mais qu'il y ai marqué livraison prévue par le transporteur final ca voudrait pas dire qu'il est arrivé au centre ?
Car qu'il emtte ce message alors qu'il ne fait que partir ca me parait bizarre

les ghars qui ont eu UPS ont ils eu ce message le jour où il recevait ?

Peut être demain qui sait

Je vais bosser dans 3h bah ca va être dur


----------



## berlool (28 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Au téléphone, Apple m'a dit que c'était étrange (pour mon cas) car il commençait à y avoir du retard et qu'il n'avait pas de mise à jour depuis le 20/10 (!!)... Alors qu'hier soir, je suis passé en "en cours d'enlèvement par le transporteur final"...
> 
> ça commence doucement à m'inquiéter tout ça.
> 
> (NB ; MBP commandé le 14 à 20h, validé dans la foulée. Expédié le 21. Facture reçue le 23, débité le 24. Toujours pas de tracking. Un copain a commandé EXACTEMENT la même chose à 10 minutes près, sauf pas d'ipod... Il l'a reçu vendredi 24...)



T'inquiete t'es pas le seul dans cette situation :hein:


----------



## Raul10 (28 Octobre 2008)

Je voudrais juste savoir deux chose :
Quelqu'un qui a commandé un MacBook/Pro avec un Ipod ou/et une imprimante a t'il déjà reçu son colis ?
Autre question quelqu'un qui a commandé un MacBook/Pro ave un Ipod ou/et une imprimante a t'il accès à son tracking que ce soit par TNT ou UPS ?


----------



## ordimans (28 Octobre 2008)

OUi moi à l'instant
MBP 2,8ghz et 320go à 7200 commandé le 15 à 20h
Peut être demain
et avec un ipod noir
Tout en stock
Parti le 22 avec mail (de shanghai)
Expédie le 26 de Hollande il me semble
Facture reçu le 25
Et débité ce matin (d'après le site bancaire)
Numéro TNT ne marchant pas pas d'UPS
Donc je serais le premier à recevoir avec un ipod même en ayant commandé un jour plus tard


----------



## chupastar (28 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Je voudrais juste savoir deux chose :
> Quelqu'un qui a commandé un MacBook/Pro avec un Ipod ou/et une imprimante a t'il déjà reçu son colis ?
> Autre question quelqu'un qui a commandé un MacBook/Pro ave un Ipod ou/et une imprimante a t'il accès à son tracking que ce soit par TNT ou UPS ?



Commandé le 18 avec iPod et imprimante Canon. Toujours rien envoyé, livraison prévue entre le 3 et le 11.

Je pense que c'est l'imprimante Canon qui cause du soucis dans les délais (elle est indisponible sur le Store). J'ai eu le type de l'Apple Store au tel il me dit que c'est probablement ça qui retarde...


----------



## Smaxintosh (28 Octobre 2008)

Et moi j'ai commandé Mac, ipod et imprimante et je n'ai pas de tracking 

il t'a dit de combien de temps ca retarderait ? et logiquement le stock est mis a jours après chaque commande ...


----------



## ordimans (28 Octobre 2008)

Youpi je suis un privilégié
Première commande sur Apple store bah je suis content
Délai respecté
Annoncé au 3 et 4 novembre initialement
Et finalement je devrais recevoir cette semaine au plus tard le 31 selon Apple sujet à changement
Donc demain c'est le 29 ca sera extraordinaire mais j'y crois


----------



## Simphusband (28 Octobre 2008)

mac + ipod (en plus avec une gravure) et pas de tracking...................;

J'ai appelé Apple on m'a dit "normalment" c'est pour Jeudi avec le tracking ce soir ou demain.

commandé et validé le 14
Expédié le 22
Débité le 24
Facture le 25


----------



## Florian95 (28 Octobre 2008)

Oui, j'ai eu le coups du NL Distribution, ca c'est affiché dans la matinée et en fin d'aprem j'avais le tracking UPS, tu l'auras max demain matin, se qui donne une livraison possible le 30 comme moi, si tu es sur et proche d'une grande ville, sinon le 31. C'est quasi sure.


----------



## Raul10 (28 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> OUi moi à l'instant
> MBP 2,8ghz et 320go à 7200 commandé le 15 à 20h
> Peut être demain
> et avec un ipod noir
> ...



Ok est ce que tu as un tracking ? Quel est l'état actuel de ta commande sur le site d'Apple ?

Merci pour tes réponses.


----------



## xonotor (28 Octobre 2008)

Un petit mais petit rédiger après 4 heures d'utilisation .  

Un ordinateur qui est encore à la hauteur de apple , le bouton on est très petit , il faut un petit temps d'adaptation au pad. Deux possibilité rajouter .

Bref GENIAL


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Salut
> Des nouvelels youpi
> Donc moi pas de UPS et ca fait chier
> 
> ...


 
Si Si, moi pareil que toi, Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)

Numéro de suivi du transporteur8080676287Transporteur assignéNL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

Voila pour ma part... Mais pas d'UPS!!! Et comme le dit notre amis plus bas, bien possible le 30 voir 31 ! DONC PAS DEMAIN FUCKKKK
28 Oct. 2008


----------



## Florian95 (28 Octobre 2008)

Pour ceux qui ont "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER", ca veux dire que le colis est en sorti de l'entrepot de Hollande. UPS doit le récupéré et créer un ticket, c'est une question d'heure, max de jours avant que vous ayez un suivi UPS (CF. pleins de gens et de forums)

Florian


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> OUi moi à l'instant
> MBP 2,8ghz et 320go à 7200 commandé le 15 à 20h
> Peut être demain
> et avec un ipod noir
> ...


 
Pareil pour moi, sans ipod, avec a la place une Incase et une Remote! Le tout de stock!! Mais peut etre pas expédié de Hollande, j'en sais rien... En tout cas il est chez les flamand car jai un transporteur NL !


----------



## ordimans (28 Octobre 2008)

Expédie de hollande le 26 donc à mon avis UPS a déjà pris le relais et le suivi a du retard
J'aurai le numéro demain matin en rentrant du boulot c'est cool
Et après je pourrais suivre gentillement le colis
Mais pas demain je me fais pas de fausse joie
Car bon même si parti le 26 de Hollande, Il décole le lundi
Mardi à Paris
Mercredi chez moi
C'est du théorique mais qu'est ce que j'aimerais que ca doit vrai


----------



## Florian95 (28 Octobre 2008)

je pense pas Ordimans. UPS marque qu'ils ont eu le colis dans les mains le 28, le jour ou mon status a changé. Je pense que il n'y a pas de retard sur la MAJ. En tout cas pas pour moi. Tu l'aurais surement vendredi.


----------



## ordimans (28 Octobre 2008)

Sur le suivi UPS, tu parles ?

Et sur Apple pour le 28 tu avais quoi comme message ?


----------



## Florian95 (28 Octobre 2008)

Au matin, NL et dans l'aprem le numero UPS. Avec le message "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final"


----------



## Pdg (28 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Au matin, NL et dans l'aprem le numero UPS. Avec le message "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final"



C'est amusant, ça.

J'ai cette phrase depuis hier, mais pas de numéro UPS. Et à aucun moment de mention d'un certain NL distribution center... 

Curieux. :mouais:


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (28 Octobre 2008)

Eh bien moi depuis hier soir ça n'a pas bougé j'ai toujours le fameux:
"Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"

Grrrr...


----------



## Skipe (28 Octobre 2008)

Macbook commandé le 14h a 21h, Expédié le 23, CB débité le 25 et Facture reçus le 27.
Depuis rien de nouveau sur le site d'apple :

En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur

Après appel le technicien ma assuré que mon colis était dans le centre a coté de chez moi mais toujours de tracking UPS...

Tic, Tac... le temps est LONG


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

Skipe a dit:


> Macbook commandé le 14h a 21h, Expédié le 23, CB débité le 25 et Facture reçus le 27.
> Depuis rien de nouveau sur le site d'apple :
> 
> En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur
> ...



Comment il le sait si y'a pas de tracking ?


----------



## GenOMac (28 Octobre 2008)

moi c comme ordimans , memes dates ... Apple Care en +..
J eu aussi kkun ce matin ca serait pour vendredi... 
Je tiens plus en place moi .


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

bon je me fait plus dillusion, jattend mon mac pour fin de semain, LUNDI max... Marre de ces trackings a la noix en attendant, je fais tourner mon podcast


----------



## berlool (28 Octobre 2008)

Skipe a dit:


> Macbook commandé le 14h a 21h, Expédié le 23, CB débité le 25 et Facture reçus le 27.
> Depuis rien de nouveau sur le site d'apple :
> 
> En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur
> ...



c'est pour ca qu'a mon avis certain profil sont tout simplement pas a jour dans le suivi d'apple et que le tracking a été "oublié". car moi la livraison est prévu pour le 30 dans mon suivi apple et tjrs pas de tracking non plus...


----------



## GenOMac (28 Octobre 2008)

Tkt JhonB , moi je te dis t de la prochaine fournée , d'après tes données je le sens plus pour cette semaine , Jeudi je dirai maxi .. sinon y a aucune logique avec ceux de la 1ere fournée ... J suivi chaque expé quaisment ..; C 'est cette semaine ou j'y vais au coktail molotov a Tilberg (Hollande) :love:


----------



## Skipe (28 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Comment il le sait si y'a pas de tracking ?



Via leur traçage interne, à moins qu'il m'ai dit sa pour écourter l'appel :rateau:


----------



## GenOMac (28 Octobre 2008)

me suis fait mal en + cet apm . Suis allé a la fnac de LIlle ...
Y avait toute la gamme , j'ai fait joujou avec le MBP au moins 1 heure ... Iphone + ecouteur + podcast Jhonb... 
Je le veus mon précieux right now !!!!:love:


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

Skipe a dit:


> Via leur traçage interne, à moins qu'il m'ai dit sa pour écourter l'appel :rateau:


A mon avis oui parce que moi ils m'ont dit qu'ils avaient pas d'autres infos 

Bref, je peux peut être espérer recevoir quelque chose d'ici vendredi ? mais j'y crois plus trop...


----------



## scullydidine (28 Octobre 2008)

C'est passé en statut "exception"...


----------



## ordimans (28 Octobre 2008)

Je suis passé à la fnac aussi
y avait pas le MBP
juste le new macbook
Bah pas surpris enfin je suis pas resté longtemps 2min à totu casser
J'aime pas la fnac chez moi trop dem onde on bouge pas
on fait un truc on est regardé de partout
je préfère découvrir Mac chez moi tranquillement et j'aurai plus de plaisir
Sur ce je pense que c'est mon dernier message, demain matin en revenant j'aurai le numéro UPS


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (28 Octobre 2008)

Hello tout le monde, 

je n'ai pas le courage de lire tout ce que vous avez écris aujourd'hui (y a au moins dix pages) donc j'espère que ceux qui l'attendaient pour aujourd'hui l'ont bien reçu.

Sinon y a du neuf de mon côté : 

j'ai maintenant un numéro de suivi UPS et une date de livraison pour jeudi !!!! Je suis contente !!

Je vous rappelle que j'avais commandé dans la matinée du 15 et que ça a été expédié le 22 (facture reçue samedi et débitée vendredi)
 [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (28 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> je n'ai pas le courage de lire tout ce que vous avez écris aujourd'hui (y a au moins dix pages) donc j'espère que ceux qui l'attendaient pour aujourd'hui l'ont bien reçu.
> 
> ...



Alala... J'avais les mêmes dates que BergamoteCanelle mais on dirait que je suis le seul à avoir commandé le 15 au matin et à ne pas avoir de livraison programmée... Argh...  :hein:


----------



## Florian95 (28 Octobre 2008)

C'est tellement beau un tracking UPS comme ca : Livraison programmée :                                                                              30/10/2008

J'y croyais plus


----------



## berlool (28 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Alala... J'avais les mêmes dates que BergamoteCanelle mais on dirait que je suis le seul à avoir commandé le 15 au matin et à ne pas avoir de livraison programmée... Argh...  :hein:


Nan Nan t'inqueiète je suis la aussi (et j'ai commandé le 14  )


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (28 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> Nan Nan t'inqueiète je suis la aussi (et j'ai commandé le 14  )



Ahhah !! Un compagnon pour la traversée du désert! mdr :rateau:


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (28 Octobre 2008)

Ne vous en faites pas, tout vient à point à qui sait attendre....


----------



## kainshot (28 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Alala... J'avais les mêmes dates que BergamoteCanelle mais on dirait que je suis le seul à avoir commandé le 15 au matin et à ne pas avoir de livraison programmée... Argh...  :hein:



Depuit le début on a les mêmes messages au même moment donc je croit que c'est programmé pour le vendredi 31 octobre comme la date l'indique.

Mais c'est signaler sujet à changement donc peut être jeudi pour les optimistes!!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (28 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> Ne vous en faites pas, tout vient à point à qui sait attendre....



Certes.. Mais bon depuis le 15 je trouve qu'on a déjà mal attendus!mdr. 
Surtout quand certains les ont déjà reçu...
Enfin bon moi je voudrais juste une date de livraison et un numéro de tracking..


----------



## Simphusband (28 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Ahhah !! Un compagnon pour la traversée du désert! mdr :rateau:




t'inquiette moi aussi
commande le 14


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Ahhah !! Un compagnon pour la traversée du désert! mdr :rateau:


Et de 3, commandé le 15 (MB) avec 4Gb et iPod 8Gb et j'ai depuis 18h le status : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais

(Commandé le 15, expédié le 24, pas encore débité, pas encore facturé..)


----------



## Ralph_ (28 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Bon je viens d'appeler apple, tombé sur un caribou , en gros, il est toujours entre shanghai et la hollande, et on aura pas de tracking avant qu'il parte de hollande (pareil pour le débit pour mon cas apparemment..)


Je suis tombé sur le même l'autre jour

bon vais les rappeller demain, la date de livraison c'est jeudi mais je n'ai toujours pas de suivi UPS

PS : Sculydidine c'est celle de Planete SE?



ZeroDegre a dit:


> JE VOIS LE CAMION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Je file a la porte YEAAAAAAAH


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH ENFLURE!!!!!


----------



## Jarod03 (28 Octobre 2008)

comme bcp j'ai ça depuis aujourd'hui :

En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais29 Oct. 2008


----------



## Darkn3xx (28 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous,

Pour ma part Macbook 2,4Ghz Alu commandé le 20/10 avec Apple Remote + Adaptateur MDP=>DVI ainsi qu'une house et un iPod Touch.

Depuis hier mon statut est le suivant : "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais".

Livraison programmé pour le 4 novembre d'après le site.
Je n'ai aucun numéro de tracker.

Par curiosité j'ai regardé mon statut sur le site internationnal (apple.com)

Et là qu'est ce que je vois :

Macbook : Shipped on: *Oct 26, 2008* 						 							via Merge In Tnst NL Til
Housse : Shipped on: *Oct 26, 2008* 						 							via Walsh Western B.V.
Ipod Touch : Shipped on: *Oct 26, 2008* 						 							via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.

Ma commande est expédiée en pièce détachées ? 
Enfin toujours sur apple.com j'ai deux numéros de tracking dont un en WW mais aucun ne fonctionne.

Si jamais quelqu'un peut m'éclairer... :love:


----------



## bapt076 (28 Octobre 2008)

Moi commandé le 15 au soir et toujours Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation depuis hier soir


----------



## kainshot (28 Octobre 2008)

Moi depuis hier soir j'ai : 

Date de livraison estimée 31 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement)

État actuel de lexpédition  : Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation.


----------



## Ralph_ (28 Octobre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> Alors pour ma part, j'ai commandé le 20 octobre vers 23h sur l'Apple Store un Macbook Pro 2,4 GHz avec option 4GB de RAM, Apple Remote et mini displayport vga.
> 
> Et le Macbook Pro vient d'arriver y a une demi heure chez moi.
> 
> ...


Enfonce pas le clou non plus!!!


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Alala... J'avais les mêmes dates que BergamoteCanelle mais on dirait que je suis le seul à avoir commandé le 15 au matin et à ne pas avoir de livraison programmée... Argh... :hein:


+1, moi aussi !


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (28 Octobre 2008)

Bon ça va je suis pas le seul...


----------



## ordimans (28 Octobre 2008)

Ah bergamote tu as les mêmes dates que moi mais pas encore UPS pour moi
surement dans la nuit je serais pas là

Sinon Yun espère pas l'avoir fin de semaine
car pas encore débité donc si tue st débité demain tu pourrais peut être l'avoir samedi mais je pense pas
Moi débité aujourd'hui et je le recois jeudi au plutôt selon apple ou 31 selon le suivi
J'aurai tellement aimé demain

Darkn3xx>> Tu l'auras pas cette semaine
LE numéro en WW il sert à rien
Apple va regrouper tes produits en hollandes, ca vient de partout c'est comme ça ca prend du temps
et le numéro en WW est celui d'un colis qui va en hollande


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple, tout content, je m'empresse d'aller le lire...




> Dear Apple Customer:
> 
> On behalf of Apple, we would like to invite you to participate in a follow-up web survey regarding your recent telephone call to Apple Sales Support.
> 
> ...



Grrrrr ils peuvent pas me filer un numéro de tracking plutot ?


----------



## Vine71 (28 Octobre 2008)

Une petite question ? quelqu'un a TNT comme transporteur ? car si c'est que UPS qui livre, sachant que j'ai pas encore de tracking je n'aurai pas mon colis avant vendredi... Si c'est TNT, il y a peut être un espoir pour demain


----------



## baindejardin (28 Octobre 2008)

La chance que vous avez de l'avoir reçu, pour moi c'est tout une histoire qui commence ... :'(

J'ai appelé à 15H30 Éphésus afin qu'il m'annonce ... qu'ils ne l'ont pas reçu !!!
Bon, rien de bien étonnant, mais je pouvais toujours rêver ... ^^
Puis la personne que j'ai au bout du fil me dit de ne pas espérer le recevoir avant début de semaine prochaine !!!
Première déception ...

Plus tard dans la soirée (17H50 lol), je décidé d'appeler directement Apple afin d'éclaircir la situation. À peine 1 minute d'attente, un jeune homme me répond et effectue pleins de recherches afin de trouver ma commande ... car je n'avais qu'un seul élément à disposition, la numéro de commande interne à Éphésus, l'adresse du magasin et celle du siège social. Après avoir enfin trouvé le compte d'Éphésus, il me fait patienter ... pour m'annoncer qui lui est impossible de m'aider car il y a plus d'une quarantaine de commande de MBP pour l'entreprise !!!
Après avoir toute de même essayé de le trouver - merci au monsieur qu'a été très gentil et patient ! - impossible d'avoir de plus amples infos ...
Il me dit qu'il pourrait m'aider à condition d'avoir le numéro de commande Apple commençant par W87....

Après avoir raccroché, je décide d'envoyer un Fax à Éphésus (leur service téléphonique ferme à 18H mais la boutique reste ouverte jusqu'à 19H) leur demandant de me recontacter afin de me donner le numéro de commande Apple ...
18H30 ... 19H00 ... 19H15 ... 19H23 ... 19H30 !!!
!!! 19H30 !!! >>> Coup de fil !
C'était le responsable et il me donna le numéro de commande Apple W87...... et il me dit qu'il est actuellement connecté aux serveurs Apple et que c'est "en cours". Je lui dis "il n'est donc pas encore expédié de Shangaï ?" (je pense qu'il fût étonné que je lui demande ça dût au légé blanc par la suite ... lol) et il me répondit que d'après son expérience, mon MBP se trouverait en Hollande et que j'aurai la surprise dans quelques jours !

YOUPIIIIII !!!

Seulement voilà ... Je viens d'aller voir directement sur le site d'Apple voir ou en est ma commande et voici les informations que l'on me donne :

...
*Date de commande :*        Oct 17, 2008 à 08:42 AM GMT          (j'avais passé la commande le 16 au soir ...)
...
                         MBP 15.4/CTO
                        Z0G0                     

1​ 
                                                                                                               Configuration sur mesure

                                                                                                                                        2.8GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
                                                     4GB 1066Mz DDR3 SDRM-2x2GB
                                                     320GB Serial ATA @ 7200
                                                     SuperDrive 8X DL
                                                     No DVI Adapter
                                                     N0 VGA Adapter
                                                     No Modem
                                                     No Remote
                                                     No iWork Preinstalled
                                                     No Final Cut Exp Preinstalled
                                                     No Aperture Preinstalled
                                                     No Logic Exp Preinstalled
                                                     KYBD/User's Guide -F
                                                     Country Kit-FRA


...
Délai estimé d'expédition: 14 Nov, 2008                                                  
                        Délai estimé de livraison: 21 Nov, 2008


RÉCEPTION LE 21 NOVEMBRE !!!
C'est plus quelques jours qu'il faut que je patiente là !!!
Je trouve cela honteux ...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Que je vais le recevoir tout de même cette semaine selon les dires du responsable ? dois-je appeller Apple ? ...



Merci d'avance 

Anthony


----------



## Zemou (28 Octobre 2008)

Moi je crois que j'ai un truc inédit :
Mon livreur d'après l'Apple Store US est "Kuhne & Nagel Spedition". Quelqu'un a-t-il le même que moi ?
Par contre j'ai bien un numéro de tracking mais qui ne semble pas encore référencé sur le site de Kuhne & Nagel.

J'ai commandé le 20 au soir. Livraison le 6, c'est long 
Bon en tout cas, mon MacBook vient de quitter la Chine  Déjà un début.


----------



## Maximouse (28 Octobre 2008)

baindejardin a dit:


> La chance que vous avez de l'avoir reçu, pour moi c'est tout une histoire qui commence ... :'(
> ...
> Délai estimé d'expédition: 14 Nov, 2008
> Délai estimé de livraison: 21 Nov, 2008
> ...



Les APR ne sont pas prioritaires, désolé


----------



## NightWalker (28 Octobre 2008)

Kuehne & Nagel est le transporteur entre la Chine et l'Europe...

J'ai commandé un iMac 20" hier soir, enfin ce matin à 2h... et il est déjà expédié... 








Bon d'accord c'est un modèle refurb :rateau:


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

J'ai peut être la réponse au fait que je n'ai pas été débité ...

J'ai vu à la tv qu'il y a eu un probleme avec les comptes de la caisse d'épargne ce week end et que certains ont été débité 2 fois.. Oserai-je espérer avoir eu un problème inverse ? Débité mais pas débité ? 

Ca serait ... awesome


----------



## baindejardin (28 Octobre 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Les APR ne sont pas prioritaires, désolé



Hein ???
C'est une blague nan ?

Déjà que ma remise étudiante n'est pas la même que si j'avais acheté sur le net !!!


----------



## berlool (28 Octobre 2008)

baindejardin a dit:


> Hein ???
> C'est une blague nan ?
> 
> Déjà que ma remise étudiante n'est pas la même que si j'avais acheté sur le net !!!



non non je crois bien qu'il a raison, puis ca me parait logique de tout facon


----------



## Jarod03 (28 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> non non je crois bien qu'il a raison, puis ca me parait logique de tout facon


 
+1 les apr ne sont pas prioritaire. Priorité à l'apple store.


----------



## scullydidine (28 Octobre 2008)

Ralph_ a dit:


> PS : Sculydidine c'est celle de Planete SE?



Euh oui oui c'est ça ! 
On se connaît ?


----------



## Ralph_ (28 Octobre 2008)

vaguement

je connais surtout tes post chez les VIP et ta passion pour la photo

J'ai le même pseudo la bas (avant c'était Manix_973)

mais comme tu n'y es plus souvent tu n'as pas du me "noter"


----------



## baindejardin (28 Octobre 2008)

Logique ... ah bon ... et pourquoi cela ? ^^

J'ai moins d'avantage de commander chez eux et je devrai attendre plus longtemps ?!?!
Surtout que le mec m'a dit que je l'aurai sous 10 jours !!!


----------



## scullydidine (28 Octobre 2008)

ralph > oui effectivement ! manix_973 me parle mieux...  ça fait un bout de temps que je ne suis pas passée là-bas ! 

(désolée pour l'aparté )


----------



## phipounet (28 Octobre 2008)

Euh bonjour,

Je viens de commander mon macbook pro 4Go de Ram... Délai prévu 11 ou 12 novembre. J'espère que ça sera avant... 

TROP COOL ! CA Y EST, C'EST FAIT !!

Bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## Smaxintosh (28 Octobre 2008)

mon statut n'a toujours pas été mis a jour et je n'ai toujours pas de tracking cependant ma date estimée de livraison est passé de 4 nov au 3 nov ... c'est deja ca  

Je rappelle que j'ai commandé le 14 avec imprumante et ipod en étudiant.


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

Carrier Tracking Number1Z291Y0**********Assigned CarrierUPS



EDIT : ce n'est pas très prudent de laisser le tracking number au public... NW


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

*Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le 29/10/2008. *

  Numéro de suivi : Z291Y0**********   Type : Colis   Statut : *En transit - Date respectée*






  Livraison programmée : 29/10/2008  Expédié à : xxxxxxxxxxxxx Expédié ou facturé le : 28/10/2008  Service : STANDARD  Poids : ,40 kg  Colis multiples : 2  


DEMAIN ALAIIIIIIIIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZE


EDIT : idem


----------



## ArisM (28 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Carrier Tracking NumberZ291Y0**********Assigned CarrierUPS



Ah chanceux! Les numéros UPS tombent au fil et a mesure de la soirée... Et les ptits Suisses? Ne m'oubliez pas..... :sleep:




EDIT : Idem


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (28 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Carrier Tracking NumberZ291Y0**********Assigned CarrierUPS


Cool  Peut être alors que demain j'aurais mon numéro aussi 






EDIT : idem


----------



## clemilow (28 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Carrier Tracking NumberZ291Y0**********Assigned CarrierUPS



c cool sa. moi tjrs pas de news, pas de numéro....



EDIT : Idem


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (28 Octobre 2008)

idem... :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Octobre 2008)

C'est avec une immense joie que j'écris ce message avec mon MBP reçu ce jour... que dire à part joie, bonheur et quelle beauté que ce MBP :love:

Je vous souhaite bonne réception pour ceux qui attendent encore 

Yo


----------



## berlool (28 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> idem... :hein:


la même...

C'est quand même beau je coup du "jt'en envoi le n° la veille de la livraison", Bien joué Apple ...ou Ups (ou les deux  )


----------



## bill01 (28 Octobre 2008)

Toujours dans l'espoir d'avoir un n° de tracking ce soir, mais bon depuis le début le suivi de mon colis c'est la misère. Heureusement la musique de Jhon B est la pour nous distraire les oreilles 

rappel: commandé le 15 au soir avec ipod, envoyé le 22 et statut "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" depuis hier soir. 


Puis-je garder espoir d'un n° de suivi UPS ce soir? Dites moi franchement, même si la réponse est négative je promet de pas me defenestrer


----------



## ArisM (28 Octobre 2008)

bill01 a dit:


> Toujours dans l'espoir d'avoir un n° de tracking ce soir, mais bon depuis le début le suivi de mon colis c'est la misère. Heureusement la musique de Jhon B est la pour nous distraire les oreilles
> 
> rappel: commandé le 15 au soir avec ipod, envoyé le 22 et statut "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" depuis hier soir.
> 
> ...



Moi je suis la avec toi!  J'espère aussi avoir mon numéro UPS ce soir... Expédie le 21 octobre et depuis hier soir 21h en mode : "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"

C'est plutôt long pour le mettre dans un camion, train, avion...


----------



## Ralph_ (28 Octobre 2008)

je crois que c'est mort pour demain pour moi... 

toujours pas de tracking UPS... il sera la le 30 comme l'a dit le site, mais pour une commande le soir du 14 je trouve ça abusé!


----------



## cletus (28 Octobre 2008)

Ralph_ a dit:


> je crois que c'est mort pour demain pour moi...
> 
> toujours pas de tracking UPS... il sera la le 30 comme l'a dit le site, mais pour une commande le soir du 14 je trouve ça abusé!



Je suis dans le même cas que toi. Je trouve ca abusé aussi! J'espère qu'ils tiendront le délais du 30 octobre!


----------



## clemilow (28 Octobre 2008)

Ralph_ a dit:


> je crois que c'est mort pour demain pour moi...
> 
> toujours pas de tracking UPS... il sera la le 30 comme l'a dit le site, mais pour une commande le soir du 14 je trouve ça abusé!



pareil pour moi......


----------



## ArisM (28 Octobre 2008)

Idem aussi commandé juste apres la réouverture du Store... Moi c'est pour le 31 octobre en espérant qu'ils ne trainent pas quelque part et que je le reçoive ce lundi...

Pour un premier Mac, je fais bcp d'effort, je suis pas du style patient...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (28 Octobre 2008)

je suis dans le même bateau.. ou plutôt dans le même avion ou camion...


----------



## blady (28 Octobre 2008)

hum alors pour moi, débiter hier (rappel: mbp + ipod + imprimante commander le 17 ,expédié le 24)

ce matin j'étais en mode: 

En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables


pi cette aprèM c'est passé:

État actuel de l&#8217;expéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais29 Oct. 2008
Par contre toujours pas de tracking UPS et dans le suivi APPLE c'est écrit le 3 novembre.

ça veut dire qu'il est partis de hollande vers paris à votre avis? (je suis en banlieue parisienne)


----------



## Vine71 (28 Octobre 2008)

Pour moi les chances s'amenuisent, toujours pas d'info sur le transporteur et de tracking, pour demain ça va être chaud...


----------



## lainbebop (28 Octobre 2008)

blady a dit:


> hum alors pour moi, débiter hier (rappel: mbp + ipod + imprimante commander le 17 ,expédié le 24)
> 
> ce matin j'étais en mode:
> 
> ...



exactement pareil pour moi...
A mon avis il ne faut rien attendre avant vendredi


----------



## Smaxintosh (28 Octobre 2008)

héhé si vous n'avez pas de tracking UPS c'est que votre colis n'est pas partit de hollande et je serais vous je ne m'attendrais pas trop a vendredi mais plutot a Lundi.

C'est que la fille de chez apple m'a dit cet aprem.

Eh oui l'imprimante et l'ipod ralongent les délais.


----------



## bapt076 (28 Octobre 2008)

ils annoncent livraison le 31 je les croient ^^ enfin z'on interet quand même, et bill et aris chuis exactement dans le même cas que vous, a chaque fois j'me connecte au suivi en espérant un tracking UPS mais rien c'est desesperant ... si je l'ai pas vendredi sa craint ...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (28 Octobre 2008)

Perso pour moi depuis le début la livraison est prévue le 31... Donc bah je pense que ce sera bien vendredi...
Il suffit que le tracking ne soit pas mis à jour et ça fausse toute prédiction...


----------



## Ralph_ (28 Octobre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> héhé si vous n'avez pas de tracking UPS c'est que votre colis n'est pas partit de hollande et je serais vous je ne m'attendrais pas trop a vendredi mais plutot a Lundi.
> 
> C'est que la fille de chez apple m'a dit cet aprem.
> 
> Eh oui l'imprimante et l'ipod ralongent les délais.


ce serait abusé pour une commande le 14...

et il est bien marqué livraison le 30

donc j'y crois...


----------



## bapt076 (28 Octobre 2008)

moi j'ai l'impression qu'on aura le tracking au dernier moment, 'fin après tant qu'il respecte la date du 31, ça évitera d'attendre le week end en plus et pour moi la semaine d'aprés, au pire on est plus a un jour près ...


----------



## Vine71 (28 Octobre 2008)

Toujours pas de tracking... je sens que se sera jeudi (comme indiqué par Apple), pourtant expédié le 21 (avec un iPod). En tous cas c'est vraiment aléatoire je trouve !


----------



## Ralph_ (28 Octobre 2008)

bah moi clairement jeudi ça m'arrangerait presque plus que demain parce que je pourrais être la pour accueillir ce très cher livreur

après, demain je suis la 2 bonnes heures chez moi donc voila...

au pire il y a la concierge mais le frisson de le receptionner est à vivre je pense 

dans tout les cas ce que je demande c'est l'avoir pour ce WE!


----------



## berlool (28 Octobre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> héhé si vous n'avez pas de tracking UPS c'est que votre colis n'est pas partit de hollande et je serais vous je ne m'attendrais pas trop a vendredi mais plutot a Lundi.
> 
> C'est que la fille de chez apple m'a dit cet aprem.
> 
> Eh oui l'imprimante et l'ipod ralongent les délais.



Oui m'enfin, ton colis peut partir d'holland ce soir ca n'empeche  pas qu'il soit livré demain. C'est le cas de JhonB, il a eu son n°de tracking ce soir grace auquel on voit que le colis est parti de hollande a 20h et il lui disent que la date preve de livraison le 29 sera respectée.
Donc tous ceux qui auront leur n° ce soir ou demain (voir meme jeudi si ils habitent a paris par exemple) l'auront avant la fin de la semaine


----------



## Smaxintosh (28 Octobre 2008)

ah j'avais pas vu ca 

ca serait cool effectivement mais je suppose qu'il habite en region parisienne ...


----------



## Vine71 (28 Octobre 2008)

Ralph_ a dit:


> bah moi clairement jeudi ça m'arrangerait presque plus que demain parce que je pourrais être la pour accueillir ce très cher livreur
> 
> après, demain je suis la 2 bonnes heures chez moi donc voila...
> 
> ...



Clair que l'avoir ce week-end c'est pas négociable !


----------



## berlool (28 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> *Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le 29/10/2008. *
> 
> Numéro de suivi : Z291Y0**********  Type : Colis   Statut : *En transit - Date respectée*
> 
> ...



vala 


EDIT : idem...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (28 Octobre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> ah j'avais pas vu ca
> 
> ca serait cool effectivement mais je suppose qu'il habite en region parisienne ...



Euh non il est en Belgique je crois...


----------



## houbaruda (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,
j'ai commandé Macbook+ipod+mobileme+adaptateur display to VGA.
J'ai commandé le 15. 
J'ai un tracking UPS depuis ce soir me disant livraison pour le 30.
Ca se rapproche.


----------



## Smaxintosh (28 Octobre 2008)

> Euh non il est en Belgique je crois...



ce qui est encore plus près de la hollande que la france 

ceci explique cela ...


----------



## bapt076 (28 Octobre 2008)

houbaruda a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> j'ai commandé Macbook+ipod+mobileme+adaptateur display to VGA.
> J'ai commandé le 15.
> J'ai un tracking UPS depuis ce soir me disant livraison pour le 30.
> Ca se rapproche.


C'est bon signe pour nous ça mais moi j'ai toujours rien sa souuuule


----------



## Ralph_ (28 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> *Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le 29/10/2008. *
> 
> Numéro de suivi : Z291Y0**********   Type : Colis   Statut : *En transit - Date respectée*
> 
> ...


tu ne le mérites pas vu le son que tu nous fournis mais je vais te foutre un petit coup de stress

400g c'est leger pour un portable non?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (28 Octobre 2008)

T'inquiètes pas bapt076 moi aussi ça me saoule mais il va bien finir par tomber ce numéro... Demain je pense pour moi comme ma livraison est prévue depuis le début le 31...


----------



## bapt076 (28 Octobre 2008)

Ouais ça feras une bonne (ou mauvaise ?) surprise demain matin, au fond de moi j'espere toujours une livraison jeudi mais j'essaie de pas m'y fier, c'est quand même galere de pas savoir du tout où est la commande


----------



## berlool (28 Octobre 2008)

Ralph_ a dit:


> tu ne le mérites pas vu le son que tu nous fournis mais je vais te foutre un petit coup de stress
> 
> 400g c'est leger pour un portable non?



...oui mais nbre de colis : 2  pour ups le macbook et l'ipod sont deux colis différents


----------



## JhonB (28 Octobre 2008)

Ouai 400g, soit ils l'ont gonflé a l'helium, soit ils me fournissent que la INCASE !

Nan mais jai pas peur, cette fois c'est la bonne je pense!


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

salut les gars pour ceux qui on suivi le début du fil je l'ai reçu ce matin .. simplement pour vous soutenir 

et vous dire que l'on vous attend sur le fil première impression... car il sont moins sympa que vous là bas je m'ennuie


----------



## PC-Alex (28 Octobre 2008)

si on est pas là le jour de la livraison que se passe t-il ?


----------



## Mateo97120 (28 Octobre 2008)

MBP 2,4Ghz (sans options ni ipod) commandé à l'instant, je vous tiens au courant !


----------



## Florian95 (29 Octobre 2008)

Étrange.... J'ai commande un MBP + imprimante + AppleCare. Cela apparai comme trois cols sûr le suivi UPS.

Et auncun n'est au même endroit : paris, belgique et hollande. J'ai indique le 30 pour deux et pas de date pour le dernier

Étrange non ? Des réponses ? Des idées ?


----------



## Mateo97120 (29 Octobre 2008)

Date de livraison estimée: 5 novembre ==>> Bonne base !! 

Conclusion connue: commander les accessoires à part...


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Octobre 2008)

oui mais adieu Offre de remboursement


----------



## Mateo97120 (29 Octobre 2008)

J'ai déjà un nano 16go, pas besoin d'ipod même si ça aurait pu faire un beau cadeau de Noël pour quelqu'un de cher à mes yeux c'est certains!


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

Salut

Je rentre du boulot là

Enfin j'ai squatté l'iphone lol
Car j'ai vu le numéro UPS qui a été rajouté j'ai vu à 23h
Et après j'ai pris le logiciel et tout

Enfin bon pour résumé
Sur le suivi détaillé d'apple, j'ai encore gagné 1 jours
Donc au final 1/11 >> 31/10 >> 30/10
Après j'ai deux colis j'ai vu sur le site d'UPS
Et un truc bizarre
Actuellement les deux sont en belgique ils sont synchro
Cependant quand j'ai vu le numéro de suivi et que j'ai été sur le logiciel iphone ca m'a dit paris au hub de chilly
Et après cette étape a été remplacé par celle de Belgique
Donc je comprends pas bien

Sinon j'espère l'avoir aujourd'hui je vais tout faire pour

Sinon il y a deux colis, ca a pas l'air d'avoir été regroupé
Donc autant d'attente pour rien
De plus, pour les gens dans le même cas que moi pas de douane ou autre sur le suivi tout à été fait avant et je suios bien content d'avoir eu mon suivi aussi tard car c'est à en perdre la boule pour ceux qui suivait depuis Shanghai.

Sinon sur UPS je vois où la date de livraison estimée, car d'après Apple ca serait jeudi mais j'aimerais bien demain et sur UPS je vois pas


----------



## baindejardin (29 Octobre 2008)

J'appelle Éphésus ce matin pour leur dire mes 4 vérités ...

Il me le faut impérativement pour le 8 et 9 novembre !!!

Vous pensez que si j'en commande un par l'Apple Store je serai en mesure de le recevoir avant le 8 et 9 novembre ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Icarus (29 Octobre 2008)

Ralph_ a dit:


> oui mais adieu Offre de remboursement



Hein? Tu parles de l'offre de remboursement de l'iPod?

Non parce que si on l'a commandé en Octobre, on a jusqu'à Novembre pour se faire rembourser.


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Octobre 2008)

oui je parle de l'ODR sur iPod, mais lis a quoi je répondais


----------



## baindejardin (29 Octobre 2008)

baindejardin a dit:


> J'appelle Éphésus ce matin pour leur dire mes 4 vérités ...
> 
> Il me le faut impérativement pour le 8 et 9 novembre !!!
> 
> ...



SVP


----------



## berlool (29 Octobre 2008)

baindejardin a dit:


> SVP



relis les pages précédentes, quelqu'un à dit qu'il l'avait commandé hier il me semble...
Mais certain qui l'ont commandé parlaient de dates comme le 11 novembre dejà hier donc pour le 8/9 ca va etre plus que tendu je pense...
bref, relis les 5 dernieres pages et tu devrait trouver la réponse


----------



## Albert77250 (29 Octobre 2008)

MB + iPod, commandé le 15, expédié le 21, statut "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" depuis avant-hier mais toujours pas de Tracking ... pfff


----------



## chupastar (29 Octobre 2008)

Pour moi toujours rien, commandé le 18 avec iPod + imprimante Canon, "Not yet shoped" encore et toujours. Et ça fait 11 jours maintenant.


----------



## bapt076 (29 Octobre 2008)

toujous pas de tracking ce matin, ils ont du mal a l'enlevé ou quoi ?


----------



## Albert77250 (29 Octobre 2008)

Je sais pas ce qu'ils foutent ...


----------



## styx63 (29 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part j'ai passé commande le 18, macbook+ipod nano+imprimante!!! bien sur ma commande n'est toujours pas expédiée  ! Livraison prévue entre le 3 et 11 novembre enfin le 10 ou le 12 vu que c'est férié! Il faut qu'ils se dépêchent si ils veulent être dans les temps !

-----------

Futur switcheur!


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

Moi, il est bizarre mon suivi :

commandé le 23 oct au soir;
expédié le 28
 et...

SHANGHAI, CN                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                4:58                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART
APELDOORN, NL                                                                                                                               28/10/2008                                                                                                                15:26                                                                                                   LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
SHANGHAI, CN                                                                                                                               28/10/2008                                                                                                                21:22                                                                                                   LECTURE D'EXPORTATION                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   28/10/2008                                                                                                                21:18                                                                                                   LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
SHANGHAI, CN                                                                                                                               27/10/2008                                                                                                                21:29                                                                                                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN                                                                                                                               28/10/2008                                                                                                                0:05                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES                         

parti de shangai, direction apeldoorn et revenu à shangai ! Ils ont oublié quelque chose ???


----------



## Vine71 (29 Octobre 2008)

Albert77250 a dit:


> MB + iPod, commandé le 15, expédié le 21, statut "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" depuis avant-hier mais toujours pas de Tracking ... pfff



Pareil, on est dans la même galère.. :rateau:


----------



## iAbdel (29 Octobre 2008)

Y en a t-ils qui sont censé le recevoir aujourd'hui ? qui ont comme date de livraison le 29 je veux dire ?


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (29 Octobre 2008)

Mes deux colis un de 4kg et un de 0.1 kg mouais sont partis de Bruxelles tôt ce matin. J'espère les recevoir demain matin !!!


----------



## ArisM (29 Octobre 2008)

iAbdel a dit:


> Y en a t-ils qui sont censé le recevoir aujourd'hui ? qui ont comme date de livraison le 29 je veux dire ?



Ils font un enorme Dominos avec tous les Macbook....


----------



## tofskite (29 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> Moi, il est bizarre mon suivi :
> 
> commandé le 23 oct au soir;
> expédié le 28
> ...


bonjour ,

j'ai u le meme suivi que toi quand je l'ai reçu...

en faite il est à Shangai c'est simplement le service des douanes qui affiche Appeldoorn.

il va ensuite passer rapidement par la corée et ensuite direction Cologne en Allemagne.

il ira ensuite réllement en Hollande puis retour à Cologne et la il arrivera chez toi le lendemain de son arriver à Cologne pour la deuxieme fois .

c'est le trajet "normal" pour UPS.

entre ton passage en corée et ta livraison compte 3 ou 4 jours. 

la livraison finale ne se fait pas le WE mais tout le reste fonctionne 24/24 et 7/7.

voila si vous avez des questions sur UPS je l'ai reçu avec eux donc ....

bon courage pour votre attente et je vous rassure ça vos le coup ils sont terrible !!


----------



## clemilow (29 Octobre 2008)

tjrs pas de tracking pour moi aussi, commander le 14 c trop abusé


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

tofskite > merci pour ta réponse 
donc je me suis fait une fausse joie en croyant qu'il était déjà parti 
Il me marquait réception du colis le 31 octobre (vendredi) donc à priori c'est râpé !  moi qui pensait l'avoir pendant ma semaine de vacances...

donc 3-4 jours à partir d'aujourd'hui, ça voudrait dire lundi ou mardi ?


----------



## cooldrum (29 Octobre 2008)

moi je ne comprend  plus rien :
Commandé un MB 2,4 plus une housse!!!!

voici mon tracking perso :

commandé le 15
mail de validation le 15
expedié le 23
mail de confirmation 22
debité le 25
fature le 27

Toujours pas de Tracking et la phrase culte "_Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation_ " depuis le 27!!!!
Que dois je penser?? Il est perdu!!! de plus, il y a actuellement des gros travaux dans ma rue!!!!pensez vous que le livreur pourrait m'appeler au cas ou il n arrive pas a acceder a la rue??


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (29 Octobre 2008)

Débité ce matin de 1616, j'en serais presque content 

Bon, là ça veut dire qu'il est vraiment en chemin , mais toujours en "acheminement vers le client - expédition dans les délais" avec la date du 3 Novembre... Je suis pas sûr qu'il arrive vendredi.


----------



## tofskite (29 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> tofskite > merci pour ta réponse
> donc je me suis fait une fausse joie en croyant qu'il était déjà parti
> Il me marquait réception du colis le 31 octobre (vendredi) donc à priori c'est râpé !  moi qui pensait l'avoir pendant ma semaine de vacances...
> 
> donc 3-4 jours à partir d'aujourd'hui, ça voudrait dire lundi ou mardi ?


ton dernier tracking UPS te donne quoi ce matin ?

pour ma part j'avais eu comme date le 30 ou 31 au départ et ensuite je l'ai u le 28 

si il part pour Cologne ce soir peut etre que tu pourras l'avoir vendredi ...

in chala


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

cooldrum a dit:


> moi je ne comprend  plus rien :
> Commandé un MB 2,4 plus une housse!!!!
> 
> voici mon tracking perso :
> ...



On est pleins dont moi dans ce cas...
une fois de plus avec Apple c'est wait & see ...
Pour le livreur je pense que oui, il appellera... ...ou pas. A la limite appelle le centre UPS dont tu dépends pour leur dire à l'avance.


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

et bien ce que j'ai mis plus haut... la ligne rajoutée ce matin c'était celle-ci :

SHANGHAI,CN                                                                                                 29/10/2008                                                                                  4:58                                                                      LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                               

ça serait vraiment trop top de l'avoir vendredi...
Il y a beaucoup de personnes pour qui la livraison est arrivée plus tôt, mais est-ce que certains l'ont eu plus tard que prévu ??


----------



## Albert77250 (29 Octobre 2008)

Salut tout le monde. J'ai téléphoné à Apple ce matin qui m'a fournit quelques informations:

Je résume ma situation: Commandé MB+iPod le 15, expédié le 21 et depuis le 27 j'ai "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"

Le mec au téléphone m'a expliqué que le numéro de tracking apparaîtrait quasiment au dernier moment, car en fait pour l'instant, l'iPod et le Macbook ont un numéro différent vu qu'ils circulent séparément.

Il m'a précisé qu'il était tout à fait possible que le numéro de tracking apparaisse demain matin, et que je sois livré ... demain matin.

En gros tous ceux qui sont dans mon cas, avec une estimation de livraison pour le 30, devraient bel et bien être livrés le 30.

Bonne dernière journée d'attente ...


----------



## tofskite (29 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> et bien ce que j'ai mis plus haut... la ligne rajoutée ce matin c'était celle-ci :
> 
> SHANGHAI,CN                                                                                                 29/10/2008                                                                                  4:58                                                                      LECTURE AU DEPART
> 
> ...


voila un tracking complet UPS je pense que c'est bon pour la date prévu.

je n'ai vu personne livré après la date prévu par apple...

pour un macbook alu d'origine pas d'option pas d'objet supplémentaire.

ça vous donne un ordre d'idée ...

COUCHEY,
FR	 28/10/2008	 10:40	 LIVRE
28/10/2008	 8:26	 EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
SATOLAS AEROPORT,
FR	 28/10/2008	 4:41	 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
KOELN (COLOGNE),
DE	 28/10/2008	 3:26	 LECTURE AU DEPART
28/10/2008	 3:24	 LECTURE AU DEPART
KOELN (COLOGNE),
DE	 27/10/2008	 20:50	 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
APELDOORN,
NL	 27/10/2008	 17:30	 LECTURE AU DEPART
27/10/2008	 17:10	 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
27/10/2008	 17:09	 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
27/10/2008	 6:58	 EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
27/10/2008	 6:58	 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
27/10/2008	 4:35	 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
KOELN (COLOGNE),
DE	 27/10/2008	 2:17	 LECTURE AU DEPART
APELDOORN,
NL	 26/10/2008	 22:18	 LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
KOELN (COLOGNE),
DE	 26/10/2008	 20:40	 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
INCHEON,
KR	 26/10/2008	 9:44	 LECTURE AU DEPART
26/10/2008	 7:35	 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
SHANGHAI,
CN	 26/10/2008	 2:29	 LECTURE AU DEPART
APELDOORN,
NL	 25/10/2008	 15:33	 LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
SHANGHAI,
CN	 25/10/2008	 19:45	 LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
25/10/2008	 19:39	 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
SHANGHAI,
CN	 24/10/2008	 22:10	 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN	 24/10/2008	 6:59	 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## cooldrum (29 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> On est pleins dont moi dans ce cas...
> une fois de plus avec Apple c'est wait & see ...
> Pour le livreur je pense que oui, il appellera... ...ou pas. A la limite appelle le centre UPS dont tu dépends pour leur dire à l'avance.



Oui mais comment, j habite dans l 'oise (60) et je n ai pas de numero d'envoi!! 
Quelqu'un sait comment retrouver le centre UPS dont on depend.... et j essaierai de negocier ca!
merci d avance


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

Bon ok c'est rassurant...
Au fait, c'est quel numéro que vous faites pour avoir Apple dans ce cas là?


----------



## Albert77250 (29 Octobre 2008)

08.11.64.00.14


----------



## Marsu69 (29 Octobre 2008)

Merde je suis passé en "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais".
Toujours marqué pour le 3 pour moi...

Vous pensez que je fais une croix sur vendredi ou que ca reste possible ?


----------



## clemilow (29 Octobre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> Merde je suis passé en "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais".
> Toujours marqué pour le 3 pour moi...
> 
> Vous pensez que je fais une croix sur vendredi ou que ca reste possible ?




Slt moi c pareil j'ai sa depuis hier, et je viens de recevoir ma facture par courier.


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

J'ai l'impression que ça va être juste pour vendredi quand même. Donc en fait je ne me fais pas d'illusion, je me dis que je l'aurais lundi et s'il arrive vendredi, ça sera génial


----------



## Florian95 (29 Octobre 2008)

Marrant, aucun de mes trois colis UPS n'est au même endroit... L'un vient de partir de Bruxelles, l'un vient d'en partir et l'autre aucun suivi...

Bon le positif dans l'histoire, c'est que c'est le Mac (4.8Kg) qui est le plus en avance 

Florian


----------



## cooldrum (29 Octobre 2008)

je sais pas pour vous, mais ca commence un peu a me saouler.....J'ai trop trop hate de fair mon SWITCHHHHHH et je ne sais pas si c' est pour aujourd hui ou 10ans.... 


ps : dsl, crackage


----------



## ArisM (29 Octobre 2008)

Albert77250 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde. J'ai téléphoné à Apple ce matin qui m'a fournit quelques informations:
> 
> Je résume ma situation: Commandé MB+iPod le 15, expédié le 21 et depuis le 27 j'ai "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"
> 
> ...



C'est cool ca! 

Mr. Apple m'avait dit ca la semaine passée que la date de livraison Apple sur le suivi est normallement toujours assurée donc pour moi ca sera vendredi!


----------



## darghorn (29 Octobre 2008)

Perso j'ai 3 dates différentes ....

Sur la première page, j'ai "Delivers: 05 Nov, 2008 - 06 Nov, 2008 "

Si je clique ensuite sur les numéros en WWxxx... j'ai "Date de livraison estimée  03 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement) "

Je suis un peu paumé du coup ..... :mouais:


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

sur l'apple store dans le détail de ta commande, est-ce que tu as un bouton "suivre cette expédition" ?


----------



## darghorn (29 Octobre 2008)

Oui tout à fait, c'est sur cette page (enfin ces pages, vu que j'ai deux colis) que le 3 novembre apparait.

Ceci dit, toujours pas de tracking, et commandé le 15 !


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

et quand tu cliques sur "suivre cette commande", ta date de livraison estimée c'est quoi ?

et dans les chiffres à gauche, tu as ton n° d'achat, est-il différent pour ton n° d'expédition et ton suivi?
moi par ex. j'ai un n° d'achat : en W8...
                           N° d'expédition : en 80...
                           N° de suivi : 1Z.... (n° de suivi UPS à copier coller sur le site d'UPS)


----------



## Skipe (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonjours à tous.
Pour résumer commande le 14, exp. le 23 débiter le25 et facture reçus le 27,
Je me lève ce matin en éspérant avoir un tracking ups et surprise je vien de paC à :

En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables.

Apple choisit de faire des économie sur les frais de transport c'est décevant...


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

tout dépend de ce que tu avais dans ta commande...
et puis certains ont reçu leur MB en ayant commandé le 20 octobre! :mouais:


----------



## darghorn (29 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> et quand tu cliques sur "suivre cette commande", ta date de livraison estimée c'est quoi ?
> 
> et dans les chiffres à gauche, tu as ton n° d'achat, est-il différent pour ton n° d'expédition et ton suivi?
> moi par ex. j'ai un n° d'achat : en W8...
> ...


 

Ca sera plus parlant avec un screen  Donc j'ai ça quand je clique sur "suivre cette expédition" :


----------



## neckaros (29 Octobre 2008)

darghorn a dit:


> Ca sera plus parlant avec un screen  Donc j'ai ça quand je clique sur "suivre cette expédition" :



A un jour de décalage je suis dans le même cas que toi. J'attends 
MacBook 2,4 + iPod Nano Rouge avec offre étudiante


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

à priori c'est cette date qui est bonne (le 3 nov)
ta sacoche ne vient peut-être pas du même endroit...

C'est dingue que certains n'ait pas de tracking alors que je l'ai eu le moment de l'expédition... certains colis arrivent peut-être par cargo, d'autres par avions...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (29 Octobre 2008)

darghorn a dit:


> Ca sera plus parlant avec un screen  Donc j'ai ça quand je clique sur "suivre cette expédition" :



Laisse tomber, ils ont fait comme pour moi, envoyé tard regroupé tard, renvoyé tard, tu recevras surement pas ce week end... Eh oui, ça n'a servit à rien de commander tôt (le 15), on recevra après les autres..


----------



## darghorn (29 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> à priori c'est cette date qui est bonne (le 3 nov)
> ta sacoche ne vient peut-être pas du même endroit...
> 
> C'est dingue que certains n'ait pas de tracking alors que je l'ai eu le moment de l'expédition... certains colis arrivent peut-être par cargo, d'autres par avions...


 
C'est un peu le bordel quand même ... Difficile de trouver deux cas identiques !

Je sais pas si c'est toujours comme ça avec Apple, mais c'est bien la première fois que je vois ça :rateau:


----------



## darghorn (29 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Laisse tomber, ils ont fait comme pour moi, envoyé tard regroupé tard, renvoyé tard, tu recevras surement pas ce week end... Eh oui, ça n'a servit à rien de commander tôt (le 15), on recevra après les autres..


 

Maiiiieuh arrête ! ^^

De toute façon j'ai pris mon vendredi et mon lundi, alors avant ou après le weekend ... Ca me va. J'éspère seulement que ça sera bien le 3 comme ils le disent, après je vais vraiment commencer à m'impatienter


----------



## GenOMac (29 Octobre 2008)

JhonB , Ordimans des news pour Vous ????
Moi hormis le fait qu'il m'ont débité le 27 aucune info aucune mise a jour de mon tracking ...
Je crois que c mal engagé pour une livraison cette semaine , je le sens mal !!!:mouais:
Cdé le 15 , validé le 17 mail de confirmation expédition le 23/10. ca fait 6 joursd , faut pas tout ce temps la pour l'envoyer en Hollande et le regrouper avec l'apple care qd meme !!!
Je perds patience !!! :hein:
Je les appelle ... s'il trace les appels , ils vont me prendre pour un dingue


----------



## JhonB (29 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part, je suis censé le recevoir aujourdhui! Mais pour le moment rien, je croise les doigts pour cet aprem... mais j'ai cours 

BRUSSELS,
BE 29/10/2008 3:36 EN TRANSIT 
29/10/2008 0:40 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 
EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL 28/10/2008 22:45 LECTURE AU DEPART 
28/10/2008 19:49 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE NL 
28/10/2008 13:08 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (29 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Pour ma part, je suis censé le recevoir aujourdhui! Mais pour le moment rien, je croise les doigts pour cet aprem... mais j'ai cours
> 
> BRUSSELS,
> BE 29/10/2008 3:36 EN TRANSIT
> ...



Tu es resté combien de temps sur "en cours d'acheminement vers le client - délais respectés" avant d'avoir un numéro de tracking ?

Je vais devenir fou à raffrachir la page de suivi apple toutes les 2 minutes toute la journée


----------



## GenOMac (29 Octobre 2008)

je viens de les appeler. 
Mon MBp est a Tilberg .... ca fait 48H qu'il y est ...  c ce que j'ai souligné a la nana au bout du fil...:rose:
Je lui ait dit que le produit est arrivé a Tilberg depuis 48H et que rien n'a changé depuis , aussi je pouvais comprendre qu'il y avait 48H de traitement logistique mais que la j'avais besoin de mon tracking ...:mouais:
Du coup elle m'a avoué qu'il y aurait 2 colis , et m'a fait patienter ... 2 mn plus tard , elle me dit qu'elle envoie un message a Tilberg pour accelerer "le processus " ... lol  :rose:
A mon avis mon MBP devait trainer dans un coin de l'entrepôt ...
Je lui ai demandé de voir a ce que cela soit expédié ce soir dans son message , elle m'a promis qu'elle leur demandait a ce que cela soit fait ... Si j pas mon tracking ce soir demain ca va chier au téléphone ... :love:
En tout cas quand tu leur fais comprendre que tu as bien compris la chaine logistique d'envoie depuis shangai a Tilberg etc ... visiblement quand ca coince, il y a moyen de faire un peu pression ... puisqu'il ont la possibilité de pousser Tilberg au cul ... lol
Elle m'adit le 31 pour moi ...  pour une commande passée le 15 ... Je vois des cochons dans l'espace moi ...:love:


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Je vois des cochons dans l'espace moi ...:love:



lol 

Je verrais dans la journée où le mien pour savoir s'il arrivera bien dans les délais...


----------



## jeremyzed (29 Octobre 2008)

je suis censé le recevoir vendredi, j'ai tjr aucun traking...


----------



## JhonB (29 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Tu es resté combien de temps sur "en cours d'acheminement vers le client - délais respectés" avant d'avoir un numéro de tracking ?
> 
> Je vais devenir fou à raffrachir la page de suivi apple toutes les 2 minutes toute la journée


 
Je sais plus, c'était quoi le statut avant?


----------



## cletus (29 Octobre 2008)

je dois l'avoir demain si je m'en tiens à l'estimation de livraison ... mais toujours aucune info !

Commandé le 14 à 20h30 ..... dur dur d'attendre!


----------



## jeremyzed (29 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> je viens de les appeler.
> Mon MBp est a Tilberg .... ca fait 48H qu'il y est ...  c ce que j'ai souligné a la nana au bout du fil...:rose:
> Je lui ait dit que le produit est arrivé a Tilberg depuis 48H et que rien n'a changé depuis , aussi je pouvais comprendre qu'il y avait 48H de traitement logistique mais que la j'avais besoin de mon tracking ...:mouais:
> Du coup elle m'a avoué qu'il y aurait 2 colis , et m'a fait patienter ... 2 mn plus tard , elle me dit qu'elle envoie un message a Tilberg pour accelerer "le processus " ... lol  :rose:
> ...




elle t'as dit ca pour te rassurer  Tu crois vraiment qu'avec tout les colis qu UPS traite, apple peut faire accélérer TA commande... C'est même plus du ressort d'apple. t'as juste a patienter.


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (29 Octobre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Je sais plus, c'était quoi le statut avant?



"vers le pays de destination"


----------



## Mateo97120 (29 Octobre 2008)

Jeremyzed ne t'inquiete pas, que ton macbook pro soit livré par UPS ou TNT, il mettra environ 24h (sauf si weekend) à compter de la date de départ du colis de l'entrepot du transporteur. Donc on croise les doigts pour toi mais tout devrait bien se passer.


----------



## GenOMac (29 Octobre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> elle t'as dit ca pour te rassurer  Tu crois vraiment qu'avec tout les colis qu UPS traite, apple peut faire accélérer TA commande... C'est même plus du ressort d'apple. t'as juste a patienter.



 Mouaih !!! Je me le suis dis aussi .. Sauf qu'elle était quand meme bien embarassé quand elle a vu comme moi que ma commande n'avait pas été traité depuis 48H... De la a ce qu'elle agisse , c sur vu le carnet de commande d'Apple ... j'ai des doutes , mais elle me semblait de bonne foi ... Quoi qu'il en soit ... Si elle a dit vrai je dois avoir mon tracking ce soir a la mise a jour du site de suivi de l'apple store !! :mouais:
Le cas échéant , j'appelle demain .


----------



## GenOMac (29 Octobre 2008)

de plus ma commande n'est pas encore chez UPS , c la le HIC !!


----------



## JhonB (29 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> "vers le pays de destination"


 
Ce sont les 2 etapes qui durent le plus longtps si je me souviens bien... Moi j'ai commandé le 15 CAD il y a 2semaine.. Et il n'y a que depuis 4 jours que ca bouge !

Je sais plus quand tu as commandé... Et ta date d'envois sera logiquement D'OFFICE respectée... Personne n'a encore été livré en retard ! Perso il m'annoncait le 4nov je l'aurai probablement auj !

Courage!!! En attendant, tu peux te détentre en écoutant ca (Podcast Electro`House):  http://www.itunes.com/podcast?id=282763665

Pour ceux qui l'écoute deja, pour les tracklists des morceaux qui vous plaisent, c'est ici: http://www.jhonb.be/tracklists.txt


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

Salut

Jhonb tu est comme moi et à mon avis tu l'auras demain

Sur le suivi Iphone ca dit Chilly, c'est enfin revenu
ET sinon il a quitté la belgique à 7h ce matin
ET il y a marqué prévue le 30 sur UPS et délai respecté
Ca fait chier je le voulais aujourd'hui
Je peux appeler UPS à votre avis ?
Quel numéro ?
Car je pense qu'ils l'auront ce soir au dépot et comme je sais où il est

Sinon toujours deux colis
D'après le suivi iphone il part de belgique à 7h26 et arrive à 7h27 à Paris

Sinon j'étais pas loin de la livraison
Personne va le recevoir aujourd'hui je crois, ou alors ceux qui ont commandé le soir même avec un ipod
ET moi jeudi car commandé le lendemain
je serais presque dans les premiers

Pour péciser l'ordre c'est
-vers le pays de destination (5-6 jours je l'ai eu le 22 et mise à our sous 4 à 5 jours)
-en cours d'acheminement vers le client - délais respectés (2 jours je crois)
-enlèvement par le transporteur final (une soirée même pas)
-celle là je sais plus (avec numéro tnt c'est resté quelques heures puis numéro UPS)
-Expédition acheminée (jusqu'à la livraison)


----------



## JhonB (29 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Jhonb tu est comme moi et à mon avis tu l'auras demain
> 
> ...


 
J'habite la Belgique! A coté de Bruxelles ! Si je l'ai demain jvais le chercher sur Bruxelles! Mais ils m'annoncent le 29 moi !


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

A donc tu l'as aujourd'hui
C'est jusqu'à 19h doncy  a le temps
Si tu as le mien en même temps fais moi signe on sait jamais


----------



## GenOMac (29 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Quel numéro ?




UPS : 0821 233 877
TNT : 0825 071 071


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

Comment se fait-ce que certains ont "enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" même pas une soirée et d'autres l'aient toujours !!!


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

bah la mise à jour est longue
Quand tu auras le suivi (directement UPS sans TNT) bah ca tu verras que ton colis est déjàà côté
Sinon je répète, regardez votre date de débit c'est le plus simple
Elle signifie le départ en hollande alors que la première expédition signalée par Apple annonce le départ pour Shanghai
J'imagine même pas le gars qui prends pleins d'accesssoires son colis fais le tour du monde

Sinon le numéro UPS que tu m'as donné, je peux avoir le dépot vers chez moi ou pas ?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

j'ai été débité samedi dernier...


----------



## GenOMac (29 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Sinon je répète, regardez votre date de débit c'est le plus simple
> Elle signifie le départ en hollande alors que la première expédition signalée par Apple annonce le départ pour Shanghai
> Sinon le numéro UPS que tu m'as donné, je peux avoir le dépot vers chez moi ou pas ?



Date de débit signifie pas toujours commande expédiée , je suis une preuve vivante ce matin ... lol ... Débité le 27 et mes deux colis sur les quais de Tilburg (hollande) plateforme logistique Apple.. Pour les numéros que j'ai noté , ils m'ont été donné directement par le service client d'apple. Si t'a ton tracking, appelle les et demande leur quel est l'agence qui va faire la livraison chez toi, ou sur le site tu dois pouvoir lovcaliser les agances a proximité de ton leiu de résidence .


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (29 Octobre 2008)

Mon statut a évolué

UPS m'indique que les deux colis sont arrivés avant midi à CHilly

Pensez vous que j'ai une chance de les recevoir en fin d'après midi ? ou dois-je touojurs compter sur la date de demain ?

J'ai lu que quelqu'un voulait aller chercher directement son colis au dépôt, c'est où exactement ?

Merci !!!!


----------



## Aomic (29 Octobre 2008)

Bon moi j'attend pas un nouveau en alu mais un blanc. Je devais être livré aujourd'hui. Mais UPS a trouvé le moyen de se planter


> ERREUR D'ACHEMINEMENT DANS UN CENTRE UPS / LE COLIS A ÉTÉ MAL TRIÉ DANS LE CENTRE DE TRANSIT. IL A ÉTÉ RÉ ACHEMINÉ VERS LE BON SITE DE DESTINATION.


Première fois que j'ai affaire à UPS, ça présage du bon. Ca a du m'arriver 1 fois avec La Poste


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

Je sais où est le dépôt mais est ce que je peux m'y pointer comme ça
Et faudrai que le colis arrive ce soir et c'est pas sur
Je crois qu'il va décoller ce soir pour arriver tôt demain matin comme c'est toujours le cas avec chronopost
(Quelques fois c'est arrivé qu'il arrive la v eille mais plus souvent c'est 5h du mat au dépôt et la matinée chez moi)

Sinon BergoteCanelle je suis en même temps que toi, 11h37 à Chilly ?
Tu est sur Paris ?
Si non ca va être dur d'être livrer aujourd'hui c'est marrqué 30/10 chez UPS

Donc si tue st pas sur paris, je te conseille d'aller sur les Pages Jaunes de taper ups et la grande ville vers chez toi et au pire de chercher dans les environs ca doit trouver
Moi elle dans une petit comune à coté ça a trouvé

Et après bah si ils le recoivent cette après midi au dépôt on doit pouvoir aller le chercher avant ce soir

Aomic>> Attends j'ai pasr eçu encore car mon adresse aussi Apple l'a voulait pas car y a peu d'indications, c'est sur une grande route et pas encore bien repertorié
Donc ca va m'arriver si ils appellent pas, d'autres transporteurs appellent systèmatiquement mais c'est pas tous.
Et je ne suis pas sur le GPS enplus

Sinon commej e disais la date de débit signifie le départ en hollande, mais toi c'est qu'il y a eu un problème au départ, un ca rton tombé ou autre
je tiens à rajouter que le suivi depuis hollande bah pas de problème il ne voyage pas trop.
Depuis shanghai c'était la misère les suivis lol, ca se trouve certains colis ont été oubliés dans la soute de l'avion dans un recoin lol
Imaginez et après hop il retourne à Shanghai


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (29 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Je sais où est le dépôt mais est ce que je peux m'y pointer comme ça
> Et faudrai que le colis arrive ce soir et c'est pas sur
> Je crois qu'il va décoller ce soir pour arriver tôt demain matin comme c'est toujours le cas avec chronopost
> (Quelques fois c'est arrivé qu'il arrive la v eille mais plus souvent c'est 5h du mat au dépôt et la matinée chez moi)
> ...



Oui enfin j'ai deux "heures"
pour le petit colis 10h30 et pour le grand colis 11h30

Nous serons je le pense livrés en même temps

SI j'ai bien compris, Chilly Mazarin n'est pas le dernier dépôt mais un dépôt intermédiaire ?

Je suis bien sur Paris même, dans le sud.

Que comptes-tu faire alors, appeler UPS ? Tiens moi au courant !


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Octobre 2008)

Albert77250 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde. J'ai téléphoné à Apple ce matin qui m'a fournit quelques informations:
> 
> Je résume ma situation: Commandé MB+iPod le 15, expédié le 21 et depuis le 27 j'ai "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"
> 
> ...



In challah!



GenOMac a dit:


> je viens de les appeler.
> Mon MBp est a Tilberg .... ca fait 48H qu'il y est ...  c ce que j'ai souligné a la nana au bout du fil...:rose:
> Je lui ait dit que le produit est arrivé a Tilberg depuis 48H et que rien n'a changé depuis , aussi je pouvais comprendre qu'il y avait 48H de traitement logistique mais que la j'avais besoin de mon tracking ...:mouais:
> Du coup elle m'a avoué qu'il y aurait 2 colis , et m'a fait patienter ... 2 mn plus tard , elle me dit qu'elle envoie un message a Tilberg pour accelerer "le processus " ... lol  :rose:
> ...


Pareil, elle était bien génée et a dit que elle transmettait l'ordre en Hollande de l'assigner au transporteur le plus vite possible

par contre elle m'as dit qu'il n'arriverait peut etre pas avant la fin de la semaine 

EDIT : CA VIENT DE CHANGER!!!!!!! (bon ben merci le coup de fil à l'AS)

En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais

mais toujours pas de tracking


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

Tu est sur Paris donc quelques heures pour qu'il arrive au dépôt plus facile que moi Faut qu'il aille à Lyon et je suis pas sûr qu'il fasse un vol cette après midi mais plutôt cette nuit

Sinon moi c'est la même heures bizarre, ils se suivent alors que les tiens y en avait un au début et à un à la fin lol

Date prévue le 30 par UPS ? Si oui faut pas espérer un jour avant, bien que françois ca arrêtait pas de changer c'est souvent fiable. Donc je vais voir s'il repart sinon j'appelerai UPS vers 15h pour savoir si ce soir il est au dépôt
Mais bon je bosse encore ce soir, si je l'ai avant ca va être dur de le découvrir avant et sinon la nuit va être longue jusqu'à demain matin quand je vais arrivé.
En plus je suis bien fatiguée cette aprem je voulais dormir

Pour les centres UPS
http://www.ups.com/content/fr/fr/locations/dropoff/index.html?WT.svl=PNRO_L1
Si tu est sur Paris clique sur Paris et regarde celui le plus proche de chez toi
Y en a pas mal
ET après si tu appelles UPS tu dis que tu sais où est le centre (en espérant qu'il l'envoie dans le plus proche de chez toi on sait jamais) Et que tu peux aller le chercher
je suis sûr ca les arrrange en plus, moins de boulot, pas d'essence, pas à chercher, il gagne du temps. Imaginez si tout le monde fait comme ça il bouge plus de chez eux et font point UPS comme point kiala lol

EDIT: Pou Ralph et Albert ca va être chaud pour la fin de la semaine
Bizarre par contre expédie de Shanghai le 21 moi le 22 et je le recevrais avant


----------



## GenOMac (29 Octobre 2008)

Reste plus qu'a croiser les doigts . Des que j'ai le tracking (UPS / TNT) , j'appelle le centre pour retirer mon colis au dépôt. Je l'ai déjà fait ca fonctionne tres bien . Tu prends ta facture , + pièce d'identité . Les centres TNT et UPS près de Lille sont à Lesquin ... 
Ordimans a raison , ca arrive au petit matin ou la veille au soir , pour etre mis en tournée de livraison le matin meme. 
Tu te pointes à 8H00 et tu retires ton colis ... et tu traces chez toi pour l'unboxing ... :love:

EDIT :
Yeap ! Mon statut a changé 1H après mon coup de fil ... coincidence ??
En cours d'acheminement .. mais pas encore de tracking ...


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (29 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Tu est sur Paris donc quelques heures pour qu'il arrive au dépôt plus facile que moi Faut qu'il aille à Lyon et je suis pas sûr qu'il fasse un vol cette après midi mais plutôt cette nuit
> 
> Sinon moi c'est la même heures bizarre, ils se suivent alors que les tiens y en avait un au début et à un à la fin lol
> 
> ...




Ca me semble vachement compliqué quand même. Le centre le plus proche de chez moi est celui qui est Place d'Italie (13ème)

Faudrait que je sois sûre

1. Que mes colis partent de Chilly aujourd'hui et arrivent dans un dépôt parisien dans l'après midi (ce qui est faisable en terme de temps)

2. Que ce dépôt parisien soit celui de la Place d'italie, et ça j'ai aucun moyen de le vérifier.

3. Je me demande vraiment si UPS accepte que des particuliers viennent retirer leur colis à leur dépôt


----------



## Skipe (29 Octobre 2008)

Je sais pas exactement ou tu es mais moi je suis entre le centre UPS de place d'italie et d'IVRY donc pas moyen de savoir à moins de les appeler...


----------



## cletus (29 Octobre 2008)

Je viens d'avoir un nouveau son de cloche de la part d'Apple après les avoir eu au phone :

La date d'estimation de "livraison" donné par Apple sur la page "Suivi dexpédition" est en fait la date à laquelle ils assignent notre colis à un transporteur...

Après faut attendre encore 48h pour l'avoir en main. 

Donc la vraie date de livraison est la date donnée sur la page "order satus"


----------



## Albert77250 (29 Octobre 2008)

Si c'est le cas, je pète un câble. Mais je ne pense pas, c'est en tout cas pas ce qu'ils m'ont dit au téléphone.


----------



## cletus (29 Octobre 2008)

Je devais être livré demain (le 30 octobre) mais ils ont été incapable de me dire par quel transporteur. 
La nana m'a fait patienter pour aller se renseigner et après elle m'a sorti ca (voir poste précédent).
Soit elle s'est rendu compte que pour moi demain c'était mort et a juste voulu s'en sortir avec une pirouette ... soit leur système est vraiment pourri et c'est à nous de nous montrer patient.


----------



## darghorn (29 Octobre 2008)

Ah ça y'est ça a bougé pour moi !

État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables29 Oct. 2008

Pour rappel, expédié le 25. Et pas de tracking.

Pensez vous que ça soit jouable pour le 3/11 comme ils le disent ?


----------



## GenOMac (29 Octobre 2008)

non c pas le cas rassure toi .. Y a plein d'exemples qui nous montre le contraire sur les 60 pages précédentes dans ce topic . J suivi les livraisons de plusieurs d'entre nous depuis des jours...
On peut pas établir de régles, on a vu de tout , meme des tracking completement délirants... 
Patience , pour ceux qui ont commandé avec accessoires le 15, si c pas encore arrivé , je pense que c pour cette semaine .


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (29 Octobre 2008)

Skipe a dit:


> Je sais pas exactement ou tu es mais moi je suis entre le centre UPS de place d'italie et d'IVRY donc pas moyen de savoir à moins de les appeler...




Ha nous sommes bien proches... Je suis près du parc Montsouris mais côté 13 ème. Je ne sais pas où est celui d'ivry mais ça peut effectivement être à mi-chemin.

Les as-tu appelés ?


----------



## Bibibear (29 Octobre 2008)

Hourra je suis enfin passé en expédié ! Plus qu'une semaine à attendre lol


----------



## GenOMac (29 Octobre 2008)

le centre d'appel d'apple doit péter les plombs ... :love:


----------



## Archon (29 Octobre 2008)

bonjour a tous , alors j'ai reçu ma facture aujourd'hui via la poste, 
j'aurai voulu savoir ou est marquer le numero de tracking pour suivre sont colis?
et si y'en a un qui sait Quant je recevrai mon colis?

merci d'avnce


----------



## Florian95 (29 Octobre 2008)

CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                10:20                                                                                                    LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                               
Je peux l'avoir aujourd'hui ? Sachant que j'habite à 30min de Paris ?


----------



## GenOMac (29 Octobre 2008)

Archon a dit:


> bonjour a tous , alors j'ai reçu ma facture aujourd'hui via la poste,
> j'aurai voulu savoir ou est marquer le numero de tracking pour suivre sont colis?
> et si y'en a un qui sait Quant je recevrai mon colis?
> 
> merci d'avnce



Vas sur le store.com. 
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wa/RSLID?sf=wXX7PUT44YDFC4YPF&nnmm=acct
Tu t'identifies et tu verras le suivi expédition. SI t'a un tracking alors bonne nouvelle c que tu vas etre livré très vite , si tu en as pas , et bien ca veut dire que la aussi tu peut etre livré trés vite ..ou pas ^^. Voila comment il faut voir les choses.


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (29 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
> FR                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                10:20                                                                                                    LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
> Je peux l'avoir aujourd'hui ? Sachant que j'habite à 30min de Paris ?




On est tous dans le "même panier" apparemment. J'habite sur Paris même et dans le sud, donc pas très loin de Chilly. Si j'ai du nouveau aujourd'hui je vous informe, mais ma date reste celle de demain (30/10)


----------



## GenOMac (29 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
> FR                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                10:20                                                                                                    LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
> Je peux l'avoir aujourd'hui ? Sachant que j'habite à 30min de Paris ?



les tournées de livraisons partent le matin tôt ... Si Chilly Mazarin est le dernier centre avant le point de livraison final cad chez toi .. appelle les .. pour savoir avec le track N° si c en tournée de livraison aujourd'hui , le cas échéant , quand les gars reviennent au dépôt aprsè 16H00 tu pe tjrs récupérer physiquement ton colis ... Maintenant si il y a un autre point de chute entre Chilyy et chez toi ca sera demain ..


----------



## Bibibear (29 Octobre 2008)

Il y a un truc bizarre pour moi :

Expédié aujourd'hui, j'ai déjà un numéro de tracking, et c'est écrit "expédié via UPS Ireland".

Et le numéro suivi m'indique sur le site UPS que le colis est à Shangai. C'est quoi ce délire ?
En tout cas, livraison qui était prévue initialement pour le 6-7 et maintenant programmée pour le 3.


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (29 Octobre 2008)

Encore une évolution !!!

CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                13:12                                                                                                   LECTURE A DESTINATION

Ca veut dire quoi svp ?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (29 Octobre 2008)

Bon, débité aujourd'hui et je viens de voir aussi que je viens de recevoir la facture aujourd'hui. Ils veulent pas aussi me livrer aujourd'hui comme ça on perd pas de temps ? 

Toujours sur "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" et sans tracking. Peut être une petite mise à jour ce soir avec des bonnes nouvelles ?


----------



## Florian95 (29 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> Encore une évolution !!!
> 
> CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
> FR                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                13:12                                                                                                   LECTURE A DESTINATION
> ...



Exactement la même phrase à la même heure !! Ca serait cool qu'ils regardent pour le livrer aujourd'hui... c'est encore loin 19h


----------



## Florian95 (29 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Bon, débité aujourd'hui et je viens de voir aussi que je viens de recevoir la facture aujourd'hui. Ils veulent pas aussi me livrer aujourd'hui comme ça on perd pas de temps ?
> 
> Toujours sur "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" et sans tracking. Peut être une petite mise à jour ce soir avec des bonnes nouvelles ?



Tu devrais l'avoir en debut de semaine prochaine MAX ! Entre debit, et cette phrase, ca a pris 5j pour moi


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (29 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Tu devrais l'avoir en debut de semaine prochaine MAX ! Entre debit, et cette phrase, ca a pris 5j pour moi


Ouai il est prévu pour le 3 Novembre, j'avais espéré le recevoir avant le week end mais bon, on dirait qu'il sera autrement.


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (29 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Exactement la même phrase à la même heure !! Ca serait cool qu'ils regardent pour le livrer aujourd'hui... c'est encore loin 19h



je garde un petit espoir pour aujourd'hui alors...


----------



## Marsu69 (29 Octobre 2008)

Je viens aussi de recevoir ma facture.

Petit rappel pour ceux qui ne veulent pas tout relire et pour mon cas :

Commande le 15 a 15h30 d'apres le site
MB custom : DD 320 + Apple remote
Mobile Me avec réduction
iWork 08
Housse LaRobe

Commande expédiée le 24
Passée hier "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" mais date indiqué le 29
Livraison prévu initialement pour le 5-6 novembre puis pour 4-5 novembre et maintenant indiqué pour le 3.
Pas de tracking, toujours marqué Merge Via Tnst NL Til sur le site US
Et donc facture reçue aujourd'hui dans une enveloppe TNT en provenance de Hollande.

Voila, je pense que si ca bouge pas d'ici ce soir c'est mort pour vendredi. Mais bon je continue de croiser les doigts

Ah oui j'oubliais, débité le 27.

Marsu


----------



## luxlux (29 Octobre 2008)

Archon a dit:


> bonjour a tous , alors j'ai reçu ma facture aujourd'hui via la poste,
> j'aurai voulu savoir ou est marquer le numero de tracking pour suivre sont colis?
> et si y'en a un qui sait Quant je recevrai mon colis?
> 
> merci d'avnce



Bonjour, étant dans le même cas qu'Archon (débitée depuis un petit bout de temps, facture reçue ce matin mais toujours pas de numéro UPS) peut-on me renseigner sur le temps à compter à partir de là pour recevoir le fameux colis... Merci pour votre réponse!


----------



## Vine71 (29 Octobre 2008)

Je trouve ça vraiment dingue, débité Samedi (donc expédié Lundi ?) et toujours "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" depuis lundi ! faut quand même pas 3 jours pour faire ça... Quelqu'un ayant commandé le 15 avec un iPod a un numéro de suivi ? Normalement la livraison est programmé pour demain, soit 1 semaines et demi pour être livré...


----------



## lainbebop (29 Octobre 2008)

Comment vous faites pour appeler apple ??? Ca fait une semaine que j'essaye ( [FONT=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica]0811640014[/FONT] ) et impossible de les avoir "suite à l'annonce de nos nouveaux produits, toutes nos lignes sont actuellement occupées, pour le suivi des commandes veuillez vous connecter au site internet blablabla"


----------



## GenOMac (29 Octobre 2008)

Bizarre Vine ... Appelle le store ! 
A mon avis ton colis n'est plus très loin .


----------



## GenOMac (29 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Comment vous faites pour appeler apple ??? Ca fait une semaine que j'essaye ( [FONT=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica]0811640014[/FONT] ) et impossible de les avoir "suite à l'annonce de nos nouveaux produits, toutes nos lignes sont actuellement occupées, pour le suivi des commandes veuillez vous connecter au site internet blablabla"



Passe par le 0800 04 60 46... 
puis touche 2 et tu laisses le baratin passer après quelques instants les portes s'ouvrent ...


----------



## Garibaldi (29 Octobre 2008)

http://store.apple.com/fr
c'est marqué en haut à gauche(0800 046 046)


----------



## cletus (29 Octobre 2008)

Vine71 a dit:


> Je trouve ça vraiment dingue, débité Samedi (donc expédié Lundi ?) et toujours "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" depuis lundi ! faut quand même pas 3 jours pour faire ça... Quelqu'un ayant commandé le 15 avec un iPod a un numéro de suivi ? Normalement la livraison est programmé pour demain, soit 1 semaines et demi pour être livré...



Je suis dans le meme cas que toi, mais j'ai commandé le 14 au soir! Apple me dit maintenant que je serai livré le 3 novembre (au phone) et plus le 30 octobre ...

Je reste calme .....


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (29 Octobre 2008)

Vine71 a dit:


> Je trouve ça vraiment dingue, débité Samedi (donc expédié Lundi ?) et toujours "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" depuis lundi ! faut quand même pas 3 jours pour faire ça... Quelqu'un ayant commandé le 15 avec un iPod a un numéro de suivi ? Normalement la livraison est programmé pour demain, soit 1 semaines et demi pour être livré...


  Oui moi. J'ai un suivi Ups depuis hier et il est à CHilly Mazarin en ce moment. Il est possible que ton suivi ne soit pas à jour mais que ton colis soit bien en train de voyager (peut etre meme avec le mien) et que tu le recoives bien demain !


----------



## jeremyzed (29 Octobre 2008)

j'ai "livraison programmé par le transporteur final" Et le transporteur c'est NL distribution center :mouais: c'est quoi ca ?!

En tout cas ca devrait arrivé demain visiblement d'apres la date indiqué...


----------



## Vine71 (29 Octobre 2008)

cletus a dit:


> Je suis dans le meme cas que toi, mais j'ai commandé le 14 au soir! Apple me dit maintenant que je serai livré le 3 novembre (au phone) et plus le 30 octobre ...
> 
> Je reste calme .....



Si livré Lundi, je ne l'aurai pas de la semaine car c'est la reprise des cours :mouais:


----------



## Vine71 (29 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> Oui moi. J'ai un suivi Ups depuis hier et il est à CHilly Mazarin en ce moment. Il est possible que ton suivi ne soit pas à jour mais que ton colis soit bien en train de voyager (peut etre meme avec le mien) et que tu le recoives bien demain !



J'espère :love:


----------



## cooldrum (29 Octobre 2008)

cletus a dit:


> Je suis dans le meme cas que toi, mais j'ai commandé le 14 au soir! Apple me dit maintenant que je serai livré le 3 novembre (au phone) et plus le 30 octobre ...
> 
> Je reste calme .....



je suis dans le meme cas que vous, j ai appelé l AS tout a l heure, et elle me dit que je devrais normalement un n° de tracking dans la journee ou ce soir!! Et elle m'assur que j aurais mon colis vendredi.... en tout cas, je l espere !!! Comme quoi, on est des veritables enfants qui ne peuvent pas attendre le 25/12 au matin pour deballer nos cadeaux..... c est pas grave, car j aime ca et en plus je vais bientot switcher


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

Salut

suivi web aucun changement
Mais sur l'iphone ca marque unload paris donc il doit partir de paris et à 13h c'est marqué
Donc il va arriver ce soir au dépôt ca sera trop tard

Pour vous qui êtes de paris appeler UPS et vous demandez où il sera ce soir si vous pouvez aller le récupérer car demain vous êtes pas là

Sinon les livraisons sont pas si aléatoire que ça, elles sont logiques, macbook + ipod plus long que macbook tout seul
Et premier commandé permier servi sachant que ipod rajoute 2 jours
Après les imprimantes et housses c'est plus compliqué

Et sinon une chose est sur la date de livraison estimée par apple est juste
et la femme m'avait dit le 30 jeudi bah c'est bien ça
Je pense pas l'avoir ce soir
Encore que Paris Lyon en avion ca doit se faire en 1h et 1h de plus pour aller sur Saint Etienne
Donc 15h à Lyon 16h à Saint Etienne c'est faisable

Regardez les dernières pages, on a évoqué les TNT, puis UPS qui apparait

Pour Yun ,je pencherais pour Lundi pour toi, enfin avec le samedi férié si ca vol pas ca peut retardé

Sinon Florian95, et Bergamote vous aviez commandé un Ipod avec?
Quand ?
Juste pour voir si c'est normal qu'on soit ensemble


----------



## Skipe (29 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Mais sur l'iphone ca marque unload paris



Apps Iphone, sur safari ou suivis ups par sms?


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Octobre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> j'ai "livraison programmé par le transporteur final" Et le transporteur c'est NL distribution center :mouais: c'est quoi ca ?!
> 
> En tout cas ca devrait arrivé demain visiblement d'apres la date indiqué...


Même chose...

j'espère vraiment pour demain la...


----------



## Albert77250 (29 Octobre 2008)

Vine71 a dit:


> Si livré Lundi, je ne l'aurai pas de la semaine car c'est la reprise des cours :mouais:



Pareil  J'espère vraiment l'avoir demain malgré tout ... par contre toujours pas de numéro de tracking


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

J'viens de les appeler. 
Pour rappel j'ai commandé le 15 au matin, et j'ai pris un truc en plus du MBP. Sur le suivi je suis marqué en "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final". Date de livraison estimée: 31 oct.

Alors on me dit qu' il y aurait 2 colis.
Un pourrait être livré aujourd'hui car il semble être sur site! Mais il me dit qu'ils risquent d'attendre l'arrivée du deuxième.
Le transporteur ils savent pas qui c'est!
Et ils pensent que je serais livré avant la fin de la semaine.
En tout cas il m'a dit que quand on a le transporteur d'assigné on reçoit le colis 24h après...
Voila pour le point.. Si ça peut en rassurer certains...


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

Premier colis arrivé mais pas le deuxième c'est chiant
Surtout si c'est le MBP arrivé
Qu'il attende le second logique surtout si tu est pas à 5 min du dépôt
Par contre qu'ils savent pas qui c'est le transporteur ca c'est drôle
Ils savent pas à qui il confie les colis

Sinon uqe ce soit sur l'app iphone ou sur le suivi sms ca marche unload paris
mais sur le net aucun changement
Je vais appeler tout à l'heure en vérifiant le suivi sur l'iphone car le net met plus longtemps à être à jour ou alors faut vider le cache

Sinon faut que je trouve une souris pour le Mac, est ce que la logitech vx nano on est obligé d'utiliser le récepteur ou on peut la faire reconnaitre avec le bluetooth intégré
Et une housse je vais m'en trouver une, les beez pour commander mais j'aurai aimé u ntruc pas mal
(y a trop de topics sur ce forum et de sections je m'y perds)
j'ai regardé mobile me aussi pour synchro l'agenda avec mon iphone je sais pas si ca vaut le coup
3 mois gratos je peux encore en profiter ?


----------



## Pdg (29 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Et premier commandé permier servi sachant que ipod rajoute 2 jours


 
C'est malheureusement faux...

Commandé le 14, en même temps qu'un ami, même MBP, même paiement, quasi-même adresse... Seule différence, j'ai pris un iPod, pas lui...

On est déjà à +7 jours (il l'a eu il y a une semaine) et je n'ai toujours pas de tracking. Apple me dit pour jeudi sur le site. Au téléphone, impossible d'en savoir plus... Et eux, pencheraient plutôt pour vendredi, voir lundi...

Alors les 2 jours pour l'iPod... :mouais:

Enfin. C'est la vie 

Switcher patient


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

Bah ton pote l'a reçu vraiment tôt
C'était vendredi dernier ej crois me souvenir les premiers servis

après Tu as commandé une gravure ?
quel couleur d'ipod ?
Un autre truc qui a retardé la livraison, paiement passé après comme françois
En tout cas moi j'ai commandé le 15 à 20h et je l'ai demain
donc 2 jours après francois


----------



## GenOMac (29 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> J'viens de les appeler.
> Pour rappel j'ai commandé le 15 au matin, et j'ai pris un truc en plus du MBP. Sur le suivi je suis marqué en "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final". Date de livraison estimée: 31 oct.
> 
> Alors on me dit qu' il y aurait 2 colis.
> ...



Memes données , même discours .. Ils m'ont le 31 ... Let' Rock . :love:


----------



## Albert77250 (29 Octobre 2008)

C'est quoi le nom de l'application iphone pour suivre vos commandes ?


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

j'ai tapé ups sur l'app store et j'en ai trouvé pleins lol mai y avait pleins de jeux
Trackerlite je crois


----------



## Albert77250 (29 Octobre 2008)

Ah ok, je pensais que c'était une appli liée à l'apple store, car je n'ai toujours pas de numéro de tracking ...


----------



## Florian95 (29 Octobre 2008)

Etrange, je devais le recevoir le 30 et UPS vient de remettre le 31 à cause du 3eme colis :s

Florian


----------



## Pdg (29 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Bah ton pote l'a reçu vraiment tôt
> C'était vendredi dernier ej crois me souvenir les premiers servis


 
Tes souvenirs sont exacts : au temps pour moi : il ne l'a reçu que vendredi dernier.

M'enfin ça fait quand même une belle différence ! Et demain, si je ne l'ai toujours pas, ça fera bel et bien +1 semaine, voir plus, si ça ne tombe que lundi.

(pas de gravure, iPod en stock, pas le rouge)

Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi je ne pourrai pas l'avoir demain, quoi (le type au téléphone avait l'air vraiment sceptique, même si sur le site Apple, ils mettent prévision le 30 sujet à changement). Il me dit que si je n'ai pas encore de tracking et de transporteur assigné, c'est plus que probable qu'il y ait un retard...

Voilà... 

Dire que j'avais bloqué mon week-end pour réussir mon switch, je vais y croire quand même encore un petit peu :rose:


----------



## clemilow (29 Octobre 2008)

tjrs rien. pas de tracking tjrs ce message de merde "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 29 Oct. 2008" moi jai pris le cable Mini DisplayPort avec mon macbook pro c que mm pas sa qui fai la différence^^


----------



## bapt076 (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonne nouvelle pour certain ça a bougé pour moi, c'est passé en livraison programmée par le transporteur donc je l'aurais sur pour vendredi, la j'vais le appelé pour savoir si il est arrivé au centre et si il arrive pas demain j'ferais de même demain soir histoire de gagné une nuit ^^ enfin voila vous inquiétez pas ça bouge !!! et pour ceux qui on NL distribution machin il suffit d'aller sur le site d'UPS et de faire suivi par reference et vous metter le numero en 80... et vous aurez votre numero de suivi


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

bapt076 a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle pour certain ça a bougé pour moi, c'est passé en livraison programmée par le transporteur donc je l'aurais sur pour vendredi, la j'vais le appelé pour savoir si il est arrivé au centre et si il arrive pas demain j'ferais de même demain soir histoire de gagné une nuit ^^ enfin voila vous inquiétez pas ça bouge !!! et pour ceux qui on NL distribution machin il suffit d'aller sur le site d'UPS et de faire suivi par reference et vous metter le numero en 80... et vous aurez votre numero de suivi


Chanceux !!!!!!!!! J'aimerais bien que ça y passe aussi pour moi!
J'en peux plus d'attendre sans avoir de news!!!


----------



## Vivien (29 Octobre 2008)

MB + Apple Remote + iPod + imprimante:

Commandé le 14
Validé le soir même
Expédié le 24

livraison prévue le 3....mais moi je veux vendredi, OK???!!!

Toujours en "acheminement vers client" et toujours pas de tracking....

ça me goooooooooooonfle!!!

J'organise un bus demain pour aller en Hollande les chercher, qui veut venir?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (29 Octobre 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> MB + Apple Remote + iPod + imprimante:
> 
> Commandé le 14
> Validé le soir même
> ...



J'en suis  Je crois que le mien est avec le tiens


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> J'organise un bus demain pour aller en Hollande les chercher, qui veut venir?



Moi !!!! On peut même monter une opération commando si tu veux!mdr.
On fait une opération ciblée pour récupérer les  MBP et on s'en va!
On va créer le FLMBP: Front de Libération des MacBook Pro!
Non mé oh! Ils vont les laisser sortir de l'entrepot où ils gardent nos malheureux MBP en otage! lol


----------



## Simphusband (29 Octobre 2008)

Je marche aussi.....

quoi que : peut etre le gentil monsieur avec le camion noir et marron va passé demain ca me ferai chier d'etre partie cherché mon MB alors qu'il est devant ma porte

J'ai appelé Apple tout a l'heure... le mec m'a dit que j'ai de la chance si je l'ai vendredi.....

Pour rappel:
Commande le 14 au soir (MB+ nano gravé) et validation dans la foulé..
Expédié le 22
Débité le 24
Facture le 25
et depuis Lundi :
"Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"

Date de livraison estimée 30 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement)


----------



## bapt076 (29 Octobre 2008)

Bon bah en faite mon colis a été pris en charge hier, donc un jour après que j'ai eut le message enlèvement par le transporteur, la livraison est prévue a vendredi et j'pourais pas allez le chercher au centre avant  pis ça y est j'ai officiellement le numéro de suivi sur apple, j'espère que ça va bouger pour vous aussi


----------



## itako (29 Octobre 2008)

Et voila, je fais maintenant officiellement partit des 10000 boulets qui attendent l'arrivée de leur nouveau jouet avec une impatiente débordante.


----------



## clemilow (29 Octobre 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> MB + Apple Remote + iPod + imprimante:
> 
> Commandé le 14
> Validé le soir même
> ...



pour moi c la mm de jsuis avec vous.^^


----------



## Vine71 (29 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Je marche aussi.....
> 
> quoi que : peut etre le gentil monsieur avec le camion noir et marron va passé demain ca me ferai chier d'etre partie cherché mon MB alors qu'il est devant ma porte
> 
> ...



Presque pareil ! Au tel on t'as dit que pour la fin de la semaine ça serait juste ?!?! 
Espérons un tracking ce soir tard est une livraison demain !


----------



## Smaxintosh (29 Octobre 2008)

héhé pais a ton ame 

Moi j'ai recu la facture par courrier TNT ce matin et je n'ai toujours pas de tracking ...


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

Expédie le 24, soit deux jours après moi
et bien théoriquement vous l'aurez lundi car moi demain et samedi férié et UPS marche pas
DOnc lundi
Désolé les gars
et pdg en effet doit y avoir du retard pour toi
Car bon en faite Apple met bien à jour sons suivi
Donc dès que vous voyez Expédition vers le client ou pris en charge pas le transporteur c'est qu'il va partir de hollande et vous devriez être débité
Si débité avant et bien pas de chance, moi en tout cas débité = expédié de hollande et reçu 48 après
Donc Apple est sérieux car on commande un nouveau produit, je le reçois 2 semaines plus tard + 1 jours
Et encore je compte les week end
Et il ne me débite pas à la commande ce qui est super sympa
Enfin pour demain, il y aura Bergamote, Florian et moi
Et kevin44 il l'a reçu ?
Il n'y avait personne d'autre, et pour vendredi peut être pdg


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

Et j'espère moi aussi pour vendredi!


----------



## lainbebop (29 Octobre 2008)

Sérieusement il faudrait faire des efforts d'orthographe et de ponctuation, sinon c'est dur à lire...
Et aussi d'arrêter de faire des généralités qui sont totalement fausses, j'ai été débité lundi, reçu ma facture aujourd'hui, et pourtant mon colis est toujours en hollande (j'ai appelé ce midi)...
Donc pour ma part ils m'ont dit pour lundi, ça va être long


----------



## Vine71 (29 Octobre 2008)

D'après Apple, la livraison est prévu le 30 pour moi (au début entre le 31/10 et le 03/11).


----------



## clemilow (29 Octobre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> héhé pais a ton ame
> 
> Moi j'ai recu la facture par courrier TNT ce matin et je n'ai toujours pas de tracking ...



pour moi c la mm


----------



## Simphusband (29 Octobre 2008)

Vine71 a dit:


> D'après Apple, la livraison est prévu le 30 pour moi (au début entre le 31/10 et le 03/11).



Idem pour moi


----------



## itako (29 Octobre 2008)

C'est moi ou y'a vachement de monde ici qui attendent leur tout premier mac?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (29 Octobre 2008)

itako a dit:


> C'est moi ou y'a vachement de monde ici qui attendent leur tout premier mac?



Oui, premier mac pour moi également ^^. Après être passé par windows, linux, testé MacOs sur le pc (hackintosh ), besoin d'un truc pour remplacer mon portable HP se faisant vieux (4 ans le bougre), besoin de mobilité, pouvoir bosser à la fac ou en déplacement tranquillou et qui puisse supporter les applis de crystallo que je compte lui mettre dans les dents  (la présence de la puce nvidia a été déterminante dans mon choix), et puis j'avais besoin d'un pc avec un vrai terminal, convivial à utiliser etc.. 

Donc oui, ON LE VEUT MAINTENANT


----------



## Pdg (29 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Si débité avant et bien pas de chance, moi en tout cas débité = expédié de hollande et reçu 48 après


 
Sérieux ?!

J'ai été débité vendredi !

Du coup je suis... Dépité (tout pour la blague !)


----------



## itako (29 Octobre 2008)

Oué parceque quand je regarde le nombre de messages des personnes qui attendent leur MB, je vois qu'il y a pas mal de monde qui slance.
Aaah par contre moi c'est ma première commande sur le apple store !



Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Donc oui, ON LE VEUT MAINTENANT



Pareil, mais non.


----------



## darghorn (29 Octobre 2008)

Tout pareil que Yun pour moi 

J'ai hââââte !!!


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (29 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Salut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui Ipod en plus (comme indiqué dans ma signature commandé le tout le 15


----------



## Pdg (29 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Enfin pour demain, il y aura Bergamote, Florian et moi
> Et kevin44 il l'a reçu ?
> Il n'y avait personne d'autre, et pour vendredi peut être pdg


 
Ton tracking, tu l'as eu combien de temps avant livraison ?  (rends-moi espoir  )


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (29 Octobre 2008)

Sinon mon suivi Ups n'a pas bougé depuis tout à l'heure

en fait j'ai le plus petit colis qui est "LECTURE A DESTINATION" depuis 13h de Chilly mais le plus gros est encore "LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE" à Chilly
Bizarre ce décalage.

Comme il est déjà 17h (L'heure du thé à la Bergamote d'ailleurs) je pense que ce sera vraiment pour demain. J'ai hâte !!!


----------



## micka100 (29 Octobre 2008)

ca me gonfle regardez : 

SHANGHAI,
CN 29/10/2008 21:28  LECTURE D'EXPORTATION  



APELDOORN,
NL 



29/10/2008 



14:05 
LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT 
TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. 


SHANGHAI,
CN 

28/10/2008 

21:29 

 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE 
CN 29/10/2008 3:36 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 
il n'est quand meme pas reparti en chine !


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

Et bien le tracking je l'ai eu cette nuit
Enfin hier soir, regarde dans un post précédent j'ai mis les étapes du suivi apple avec le temps d'affichage de chacune
Page 60 61 je crois.

Sinon premier mac aussi mais apple ca fait déjà un an. Mon achat a été un mac pourquoi, pour la batterie et la qualité du portable, coque alu notamment c'est plus costaud que un pc à 600&#8364; tout aussi puissant.... :lol:
Et j'ai besoin qu'il fasse 5 ans ca serait bien, enfin je changerai avant vu le fan que je suis pour les nouvelles technologies.
J'espère accrocher à Mac OS car à la fnac j'aime pas trop xD et les trackpad c'est pas du tout pour moi je vous jure j'aime pas ça.
Encore celui du EEE 700 que j'avais ca allait, enfin je vais le découvrir chez moi tranquillement car à la Fnac j'aime pas ça.
(J'ai fait un effort pour la ponctuation)
Je prie pour toi pdg que tu l'ai demain car c'est vrai tu auras attendu toi. Configuration spéciale au faite ? Je me souviens plus mais me semble tu as pris un 2,8ghz si je me mélange pas. Car il y a du monde ici donc c'est dur de mémoriser.
Et c'est bien vu d'avoir préciser que c'était pas un rouge l'ipod car c'était ma question en faite.
En attente de la livraison demain qui sera vite là vu que à 21h go boulot et bien je vais me reposer et ranger si j'ai le goût.

EDIT: Bergamote, le suivi UPS j'ai arrêté de la surveiller car en faite sur l'iphone ca marche plus j'ai duf aire peter les serveurs à refresh toutes les 30 secondes.
Sinon micka100, il y a une personne qui a posté un suivi complet d'UPS de Shanghai à chez lui donc regarde pour comparer


----------



## Bibibear (29 Octobre 2008)

J'ai la même ^^



> SHANGHAI, CN                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                23:15                                                                                                   LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
> APELDOORN, NL                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                14:06                                                                                                   LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
> SHANGHAI, CN                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                13:34                                                                                                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                                                                                                                              CN                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                23:10                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES



Je reste quand même dubitatif quand au voyage Shangai > Apeldoorn > Shangai. Un bug d'affichage simplement je pense. A cause des heures locales. Lecture de l'origine à 23:10 à Shangai, et en haut 23:15 lecture de l'exportation. C'est simplement ça. Le colis est en Hollande je pense. 

Par contre je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi c'est marqué sur l'Apple Store que c'est expédié via UPS Ireland. Qu'est-ce que l'Irelande vient foutre la dedans ?


----------



## bapt076 (29 Octobre 2008)

> LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.


NAn il repars pas en chine  il est même pas parti ^^ Comme ça a deja été dis avant, c'est juste la lecture des donnée du colis et non pas le colis lui même donc ton colis na pas quitté la chine


----------



## micka100 (29 Octobre 2008)

rooooo non lol j'en peut plus d'attendre, donc je vais essayer de prier pour l'avoir vendredi, mais je vais vraiment prier fort lol


----------



## Bibibear (29 Octobre 2008)

Faut pas rêver non plus lol

Perso ça fait 2 semaines que j'attends, je suis plus à 2 jours près, si je l'ai lundi comme annoncé ça me va très bien.


----------



## micka100 (29 Octobre 2008)

ta pas de chance j'ai commendé le mien lundi et hier il été éxpédié  mais comment ca se fait que tu le recevoivent si tard alors que tu la commendé si tot ?


----------



## bapt076 (29 Octobre 2008)

en fait on est tous dans ce cas la ^^donc espere pas trop xD moi j'ai commandé le 15 et je serais livré vendredi


----------



## Bibibear (29 Octobre 2008)

J'ai payé en chèque. Donc commandé le 14, faut compter 7 jours pour qu'ils reçoivent le chèque et l'encaissent.

Donc ils ont validé la commande Mercredi dernier (le 22), avec délai d'expédition 8 jours. Et expédiée aujourd'hui. Maintenant les délais sont beaucoup moins longs aussi, ce qui explique la rapidité d'expédition pour le tiens


----------



## Pdg (29 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Je prie pour toi pdg que tu l'ai demain car c'est vrai tu auras attendu toi. Configuration spéciale au faite ? Je me souviens plus mais me semble tu as pris un 2,8ghz si je me mélange pas. Car il y a du monde ici donc c'est dur de mémoriser.


 
Je te remercie pour ta réponse (et ta compassion )

Pour le modèle, presque ! L'entrée de gamme 2,4GHz, pas de fantaisie, sauf le DD poussé à 7200 tr/min, une remote et un cable DisplayP-VGA ! :love: Je l'aime déjà


----------



## jeremyzed (29 Octobre 2008)

c'est bon j'ai le tracking....

Mais sur le site d'apple maintenant je suis livré le 31 et plus le 30

Et je comprends rien au site d'ups, vous faites comment pour avoir le détail ?!


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (29 Octobre 2008)

tu mets ton numéro là http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/track?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav et tu cliques sur suivi, il n'y a rien de compliqué...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> c'est bon j'ai le tracking....



P****n j'ai toujours rien moi à part ce foutu message depuis lundi que l'enlèvement par le transporteur final est en cours de préparation!
L'employé qui transportait mon colis s'est fait roulé dessus par un fenouic ou quoi?


----------



## jeremyzed (29 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> tu mets ton numéro là http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/track?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav et tu cliques sur suivi, il n'y a rien de compliqué...




Ba oaui mais c'est bizarre, c'est meme pas indiqué ou est le colis ni quand je dois le recevoir. Je sais juste qu'il y'a 2 colis ! Cool ! 

enfin bref j'att j'ai rien de mieux a faire


----------



## clemilow (29 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> P****n j'ai toujours rien moi à part ce foutu message depuis lundi que l'enlèvement par le transporteur final est en cours de préparation!
> L'employé qui transportait mon colis s'est fait roulé dessus par un fenouic ou quoi?




moi aussi tjrs rien. tjrs "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" 
dire que jai commander le 14 des que le site a ouvert. et enfaite ba on n'est les dernier servi.


----------



## berlool (29 Octobre 2008)

Bon j'ai pas trop lu les 10 nouvelles pages depuis ce matin eek, mais comme j'ai toujours pas eu le fameux numéro de tracking j'ai appelé apple cet aprem.
Pour moi c'était macbook sans modif + ipod 
-> commandé et validé le 14
-> expédié le 22
-> facture reçue le 24 
-> débité le 25 
-> depuis le 27 j'ai "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"
-> pas encore de n° de tracking
-> livraison prévue sur le site d'apple pour le 30

_Le gars au tél (très sympa) m'a sorti les trucs habituels, "nouveau produits blablabla beaucoup de commandes blablabla ca va arriver..." puis il me dit que c'est vrai que ca fait long car sur son ordi il voit que ca a été expédié le 22. il me dit de patienter quelques minutes car il va regarder sur leur outils de tracking interne afin de m'en dire plus...et la il me sort que mon colis est arrivé aujourd'hui a Paris chez le transporteur final .  => "Où ca ? je vais le chercher !!!"  (j'habite dans Paris)
Il me dit ensuite que a priori c'est chez UPS, mais que ca peut tout a fait etre TNT et que sans mon num de tracking  que j'aurais des qu'il auront scanné et mis a jour leurs bases de données, il ne pourront pas me le donner.
"Par contre, dès que vous l'avez, vous appellez (021 233 877 pur UPS / 0825 071 071 pour TNT) et vous pourrez aller le chercher._"

Voila je sais plus si je doit être content ou pas...


----------



## Simphusband (29 Octobre 2008)

clemilow a dit:


> moi aussi tjrs rien. tjrs "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"
> dire que jai commander le 14 des que le site a ouvert. et enfaite ba on n'est les dernier servi.



Moi pareille

J'ai appelé apple vers 17h.
Le mec m'as dit qu'il y avait du retard et bla bla bla....
Il m'as meme parlé d'une livraison pour lundi ou mardi alors que sur le site la date estimé est le 30...

Je lui est demandé ou été les paquets et ils sont incapable de me dire ou sont les colis...

...............:rateau:

Avec un gros espoire pour demain ou au pire vendredi.......


----------



## tofskite (29 Octobre 2008)

micka100 a dit:


> ca me gonfle regardez :
> 
> SHANGHAI,
> CN 29/10/2008 21:28  LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
> ...


non c'est juste que pour l'ordi douane veux dire holande mais il va passer par la corée vite fait ensuite COlogne holande et Cologne a nouveau et le lendemain chez toi 


patience


----------



## bill01 (29 Octobre 2008)

Alors la je comprend plus rien. commande le 15, et  mon envois c'est fait le 22 octobre comme plusieurs personnes sur le forum, ceux qui ont commandé le 14 viennent de recevoir leur machine et logiquement ceux ayant commandé le 15 devrait la recevoir demain ou après demain.  Mais moi non, apparemment faut que je patiente jusqu'à lundi voir mardi, alors que ça fait déjà 48h qu'il est dans la situation "d'enlèvement par notre transporteur final". Il lui font faire un tours d'Europe à mon macbook ou quoi?


----------



## berlool (29 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Moi pareille
> 
> J'ai appelé apple vers 17h.
> Le mec m'as dit qu'il y avait du retard et bla bla bla....
> ...



tu à l'air d'etre dans la même situation que moi sauf moi je suis pas tombé sur un boulet au tèl 
Mais a mon avis ca devrait le faire pour demain ou vendredi, ou alors c'est vraiment que les gars d'UPS on merdé quelques part car si ta livraison etait estimé a demain, c'est eux qui on ton colis normalement


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

Exactement la même que Berlool !!!! mdr :rateau:


----------



## Simphusband (29 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> tu à l'air d'etre dans la même situation que moi sauf moi je suis pas tombé sur un boulet au tèl
> Mais a mon avis ca devrait le faire pour demain ou vendredi, ou alors c'est vraiment que les gars d'UPS on merdé quelques part car si ta livraison etait estimé a demain, c'est eux qui on ton colis normalement



J'ai effectivement les meme date que toi....

En esperant que tu soit dans le vrai
.............


C'EST LONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## berlool (29 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> J'ai effectivement les meme date que toi....
> 
> En esperant que tu soit dans le vrai
> .............
> ...



on va surtout espere que ce soit le gars de apple qui soit dans le vrai 
parce que moi je sais plus vraiment ou j'en suis là...:love:


----------



## ArisM (29 Octobre 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh j'en peux plus!

J'ai appelé Apple et le mec m'a dit que c'est sur qu'il etait deja arrivé en Hollande et que maintenant il attendait le numéro de Tracking UPS ou TNT mais que d'après lui peu de chance de l'avoir ce vendredi! Genre lundi ou mardi prochain! Il m'a aussi dit que je devrais avoir le numéro de Tracking rapidement, ce soir ou demain matin... Je suis en mode : Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation depuis avant-hier soir!

En plus je l'ai commandé 1h après la réouverture de l'Apple Store le 14 octobre! Ca commence à faire long.......

J'espère juste qu'UPS ou TNT l'enverra dans la centrale de distribution de ma région, au pire je vais le chercher pour l'avoir ce Weekend!


----------



## V3n0m60 (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous! 
J'envisage prochainement de prendre un MBP et donc de quitter l'univers de Windows, j'avais juste une petite question un peu HS avec ce topic et j'en suis désolé 
Je me demandais comment ça se passe pour le paiement par téléphone (car j'ai la réduction ADC et je crois qu'elle n'est applicable que lors d'une commande par téléphone, corriger moi si je me trompe)! Il faut donner son numéro de CB etc?
Merci


----------



## Simphusband (29 Octobre 2008)

On est nombreux dans la même situation.

Ce qui m'éclate les différents discours de apple.


----------



## micka100 (29 Octobre 2008)

quand meme apple aurai pu prevoir une forte affluence ! mais bon les mbp sont toujours exépédié sur le store dans 7 jours ouvrable ce qui est énorme pour un produit sortit il y'a 3 semaine ...comme quoi il a un grand succes


----------



## micka100 (29 Octobre 2008)

V3n0m60 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous!
> J'envisage prochainement de prendre un MBP et donc de quitter l'univers de Windows, j'avais juste une petite question un peu HS avec ce topic et j'en suis désolé
> Je me demandais comment ça se passe pour le paiement par téléphone (car j'ai la réduction ADC et je crois qu'elle n'est applicable que lors d'une commande par téléphone, corriger moi si je me trompe)! Il faut donner son numéro de CB etc?
> Merci


 

ouais il faut que tu donne ton numéro de CB


----------



## Icarus (29 Octobre 2008)

A priori mon MB devrait arriver demain (alors qu'à l'origine c'était le 31), j'espère qu'ils ne changeront pas la date dans la nuit


----------



## V3n0m60 (29 Octobre 2008)

micka100 a dit:


> ouais il faut que tu donne ton numéro de CB



Merci  j'espère que ça craint pas trop de donner son numéro de CB par téléphone (sans jouer le parano) ^^


----------



## ignace (29 Octobre 2008)

Ca y est le tracking upst dispo, mais la contrepartie c'est que la date a changée du 30 au 31....pfffff


----------



## bapt076 (29 Octobre 2008)

EINDHOVEN, BEST,
NL	 29/10/2008	 17:41	 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
NL	 29/10/2008	 9:09	 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES

Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le 31/10/2008. 
ça fait plaisir, j'l'esperé demain mais bon tant pis ... au moins j'ai un numéro UPS pour me défouler ^^
Pis j'peux toujours espéré qu'il arrive demain soir a mon centre on sait jamais


----------



## Simphusband (29 Octobre 2008)

Toujours rien pour moi.............


----------



## luxlux (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir, je voudrais savoir combien de temps il faut compter quand on vient d'avoir un numéro de suivi UPS  En espérant que quelqu'un me réponde cette fois... Merci!


----------



## clemilow (29 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Toujours rien pour moi.............



tjrs rien pour moi non plus.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

Rien pour moi aussi..
Pour Lux Lux, le mec de chez Apple a dit que tu recevais 24h après avoir le tracking...


----------



## jeremyzed (29 Octobre 2008)

ignace a dit:


> Ca y est le tracking upst dispo, mais la contrepartie c'est que la date a changée du 30 au 31....pfffff



pareil ! les boules :s


----------



## Simphusband (29 Octobre 2008)

luxlux a dit:


> Bonsoir, je voudrais savoir combien de temps il faut compter quand on vient d'avoir un numéro de suivi UPS  En espérant que quelqu'un me réponde cette fois... Merci!



Je crois que c'est environ 24h


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> pareil ! les boules :s



Au moins vous vous êtes fixés !


----------



## cooldrum (29 Octobre 2008)

ca vient de changer pour moi, maintenant j ai "_En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais_" a votre avis, je peux l avoir demain?? les livraisons c est de quelle heure a quelle heure (8h a 19h)........ je tiens plus!!!!:rateau:

ps mais tjs pas de tracking!!??!!! est ce normal?


----------



## bapt076 (29 Octobre 2008)

et pour ceux qu'on pas de tracking ça marche si vous essayer le suivi par reference dans ups en rentrant le numero 80... comme reference et sans toucher aux option ?


----------



## ArisM (29 Octobre 2008)

cooldrum a dit:


> ca vient de changer pour moi, maintenant j ai "_En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais_" a votre avis, je peux l avoir demain?? les livraisons c est de quelle heure a quelle heure (8h a 19h)........ je tiens plus!!!!:rateau:
> 
> ps mais tjs pas de tracking!!??!!! est ce normal?



C'est marrant ca... Ca veut donc dire que tu sera livré à la date indiquée sur la page du suivi Apple...

Pour ma part toujours pas de Tracking UPS ni de : Expédition dans les délais...

Si seulement...........


----------



## styx63 (29 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part j'ai passé commande le 18, macbook+ipod nano+imprimante!!! bien sur ma commande n'est toujours pas expédiée ! Livraison prévue entre le 3 et 11 novembre enfin le 10 ou le 12 vu que c'est férié! Il faut qu'ils se dépêchent si ils veulent être dans les temps ! Y a t'il quelqu'un ayant la même commande que moi???


----------



## clemilow (29 Octobre 2008)

cooldrum a dit:


> ca vient de changer pour moi, maintenant j ai "_En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais_" a votre avis, je peux l avoir demain?? les livraisons c est de quelle heure a quelle heure (8h a 19h)........ je tiens plus!!!!:rateau:
> 
> ps mais tjs pas de tracking!!??!!! est ce normal?



jai ce message depuis hier midi et là tjrs rien et jai commander le 14 c pour demain n'espere pas trop.


----------



## toomac (29 Octobre 2008)

bapt076 a dit:


> et pour ceux qu'on pas de tracking ça marche si vous essayer le suivi par reference dans ups en rentrant le numero 80... comme reference et sans toucher aux option ?



Marche pas :-(


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (29 Octobre 2008)

clemilow a dit:


> jai ce message depuis hier midi et là tjrs rien et jai commander le 14 c pour demain n'espere pas trop.


Idem, j'ai ce message depuis hier 17h, ça n'a pas bougé aujourd'hui et toujours pas de tracking... j'espère au moins qu'il arrivera lundi et qu'ils feront pas le coup d'arriver mardi juste pour faire chier


----------



## toomac (29 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Idem, j'ai ce message depuis hier 17h, ça n'a pas bougé aujourd'hui et toujours pas de tracking... j'espère au moins qu'il arrivera lundi et qu'ils feront pas le coup d'arriver mardi juste pour faire chier



PFF j'ai ce message depuis lundi et toujours pas de tracking :-(


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

Bon je viens donner mon dernier message avant de partir au boulot et de recevoir mon mac demain
Pour les gars qui ont enlèvement par le transporteur et que le message dure à mon avis pas de mis à jour ou bien je pensais forte affluence de colis et UPS l'a pas pirs ne charge en premier peut être.
sinon il est parti et ca se trouve déjà en route vers vous, &#9824;Vendredi soir si vous avez pas de numéro peut être que vous le recevrez lundi.

Pdg >> c'est vrai que tu as pas commandé de trucs extraordinaire
pas de bol, colis passé à la trappe tu as été traité après d'autres, tu aurais pas profité d'une grosse reduc lol. Non là c'est vraiment pas de bol.

Sinon moi toujours prévue au 30 sur UPS et pas de changement ni sur APple toujours au 30.
Je croise les doigts pour demain mais là il est en bonne voie pour arriver au centre vers chez moi dans la nuit ou demain  matin.
Ils ont pas intérêt à avoir laissé l'ipod à Paris.

Sinon pour le délai après le Tracking, c'est aléatoire puisque ca dépend si vous l'avez immédiatement après le message de l'enlèvement et donc la prise en charge du colis par UPS ou si vous l'avez après et que le colis a déjà fait de la route.
Personnelement le 28 le colis est pris en charge et à 23h j'ai vu mon numéro de suivi donc je l'aurai 48h après le jeudi 30 (moins de 48h théorique c'est vrai)

Sur ce je ne pense pas lire les 10 pages demain matin, j'attendrai sagement le livreur


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Octobre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> c'est bon j'ai le tracking....
> 
> Mais sur le site d'apple maintenant je suis livré le 31 et plus le 30
> 
> Et je comprends rien au site d'ups, vous faites comment pour avoir le détail ?!



comme toi.. on est dans le même bateau...pfff je voulais en profiter demain, ben non ma concierge le prendra vendredi et vu que Vendredi matin, je pars de chez moi et ne rentre que le lendemain matin ce sera ce WE...

EDIT : L'apple care c'est un colis a part? l'adaptateur Mini DP - VGA? l'opératrice m'a parlé d'une "compensation" pour le retard mais comme le colis a été remis a UPS tout de suite après je me demandais si ils avaient eu le temps de le mettre...j'aurais bien aimé une petite Apple Remote avec


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Rien pour moi aussi..
> Pour Lux Lux, le mec de chez Apple a dit que tu recevais 24h après avoir le tracking...


tu penses? j'imagine que si ils le reçoivent demain aprem et que le livreur est déja parti je ne peux pas espérer qu'il arrive? je vais appeller demain matin UPS voir ou je peux aller le récuperer... mais bon ça me fait chier, je voulais le service complet moi!


----------



## Desky (29 Octobre 2008)

Ils se foutent du monde Apple serieux, a croire qu'il y a que  des illumines qui ont commandé le 14. Je suis censé etre livré le 30 donc demain mais toujours cette cultissime indication "Enlevement par notre transporteur" sans N° tracking. Le pire c'est le conseiller que j'ai au telephone qui me raconte que mon colis n'est pas encore en Hollande alors qu'a quelques jours près j'avais comme réponse que mon colis allait bientot quitter la Hollande. Bref c'est un totale flou artistique. J'envisage meme d'annuler ma commande est-ce possible d'apres vous?


----------



## abcb73 (29 Octobre 2008)

cooldrum a dit:


> ca vient de changer pour moi, maintenant j ai "_En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais_" a votre avis, je peux l avoir demain?? les livraisons c est de quelle heure a quelle heure (8h a 19h)........ je tiens plus!!!!:rateau:
> 
> ps mais tjs pas de tracking!!??!!! est ce normal?



Moi j'ai çq depuis lundi mais toujours pas d'info sur le transporteur. j'ai tel à Apple ils m'ont dit que se serait TNT ou UPS (super info que tout le monde sait déjà), sans plus de précision. au tel Lundi on m'a dit que je serais livré le 29 (au lieu du 4 nov), mais rien aujourd'hui (ah si j'ai eu ma facture) sur l'enveloppe il est écris TNT post, mais ce n'est pas le logo du transporteur alors je sais pas trop et je n'ai pas de numéro pour suivre mon colis.
Sur le Site d'apple ca a changé aujourd'hui au 3 nov mais avec sujet a changement. bref j'en peu plus d'attendre et je prie pour l'avoir avant le WE, mais je ne me fais pas trop d'illusion.


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Octobre 2008)

Desky a dit:


> Ils se foutent du monde Apple serieux, a croire qu'il y a que  des illumines qui ont commandé le 14. Je suis censé etre livré le 30 donc demain mais toujours cette cultissime indication "Enlevement par notre transporteur" sans N° tracking. Le pire c'est le conseiller que j'ai au telephone qui me raconte que mon colis n'est pas encore en Hollande alors qu'a quelques jours près j'avais comme réponse que mon colis allait bientot quitter la Hollande. Bref c'est un totale flou artistique. J'envisage meme d'annuler ma commande est-ce possible d'apres vous?


oui tu peux

mais je pense que tu vas le regretter si près du but!


----------



## chupastar (29 Octobre 2008)

styx63 a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai passé commande le 18, macbook+ipod nano+imprimante!!! bien sur ma commande n'est toujours pas expédiée ! Livraison prévue entre le 3 et 11 novembre enfin le 10 ou le 12 vu que c'est férié! Il faut qu'ils se dépêchent si ils veulent être dans les temps ! Y a t'il quelqu'un ayant la même commande que moi???



J'ai exactement la même chose que toi et le statut vient de changer ce soir pour "prêt à l'expédition".


----------



## Desky (29 Octobre 2008)

Ce qui motive a annuler c'est qu'ils(MBP) sont maintenant disponible a la FNAC maintenant on perd la reduction et l'Ipod mais si c'est le prix a payer soit...
J'attends encore demain mais sans conviction aucune ensuite j'aviserais mais je reste persuadé que vu le prix que l'on consacre a ces petites becanes ont merite au moins une certaine consideration.
Mais en realité c'est l'inverse on devrait presqu'etre content de pouvoir le commander Lol!!!


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

MOi je préfère attendre et gagner 15%, je suis pas à ca près.
J'ai toujours préfèré le net au magasin car bien moins cher et je m'habitude à attendre.
Après en magasin y a des bonnes occaz des fois.

Sinon Desky si il y a marqué livraison prévue le 30 attend demain peut être que tu as pas eu la mise à jour avec le suivi
Mais normalement la date de livraison prévue dans le suivi est bonne moi elle était du premier puis 31 puis 30 quand ils ont enregistré par UPS (il prévoyait large pour l'affluence de 'UPS je pense)

Pour conclure je suis bien content d'Apple, sortie d'un nouveau produit avec les quatres coins de la planète qui commande, délais annoncé respecté. C'est très bien et débit bien après.
Sinon j'ai l'impression que le servive au téléphone, il y a des compétents et d'autres qui savent rien.


----------



## Mii82 (29 Octobre 2008)

L'Apple Store est l'un des seuls sites ou je prefere commander. C'est bien fichu, le suivi (quand ce n'est pas une sortie) est tres bien fait. Ce qu'il lui manque et c'est un peu regretable vu le prix pratique par Apple, c'est l'impossibilite de payer en 3 fois sans frais.

Edit: Sans compter qu'Apple dispose du meilleur service apres vente que je connaisse.


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

En 3 débits différés c'est vrai ca serait cool
Mais niveau présentation du produit y a pas mieux, photo, caractéristiques, tableau


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (29 Octobre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> L'Apple Store est l'un des seuls sites ou je prefere commander. C'est bien fichu, le suivi (quand ce n'est pas une sortie) est tres bien fait. Ce qu'il lui manque et c'est un peu regretable vu le prix pratique par Apple, c'est l'impossibilite de payer en 3 fois sans frais.
> 
> Edit: Sans compter qu'Apple dispose du meilleur service apres vente que je connaisse.


Pour le prix qu'on paie c'est plutôt un vrai transporteur qui prenne tout en charge de A à Z et sans bourder ... et rapidement...


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

Bah shanghai europe en rapide et non en économique car ca aurait pu êtr plus rapide
Moi un colis de hong kong posté le lundi je l'ai le mercredi quand tout va bien et au pire le jeudi


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (29 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Bah shanghai europe en rapide et non en économique car ca aurait pu êtr plus rapide
> Moi un colis de hong kong posté le lundi je l'ai le mercredi quand tout va bien et au pire le jeudi


Voilà, c'est juste de l'économie... pas de l'écologie vu le nombre de va et vient, de transits par ceci transits par celà que font les colis..


----------



## Simphusband (29 Octobre 2008)

[mode coups de geule ]

Moi ce que je reproche particulièrement, et c'est également valable pour beaucoup d'autre marques, c'est le manque d'intérêt pour le vieux continent.
En Effet je trouve pas normal qu'un américain peut recevoir son mac en quelques jours dès sa sortie, alors que pour nous européen, il faut toujours plus de temps.


(et encore on a eu de la chance ça se compte en semaine et pas en mois pour d'autre appareils).

Sur ce , ils ont vraiment merdé ce coups si avec le(s) transporteur(s).

[/mode coups de geule]


----------



## Desky (29 Octobre 2008)

bapt076 a dit:


> et pour ceux qu'on pas de tracking ça marche si vous essayer le suivi par reference dans ups en rentrant le numero 80... comme reference et sans toucher aux option ?





Simphusband a dit:


> [mode coups de geule ]
> 
> Moi ce que je reproche particulièrement, et c'est également valable pour beaucoup d'autre marques, c'est le manque d'intérêt pour le vieux continent.
> En Effet je trouve pas normal qu'un américain peut recevoir son mac en quelques jours dès sa sortie, alors que pour nous européen, il faut toujours plus de temps.
> ...



Et ba on est 2 comme ça


----------



## luxlux (29 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour les réponses!


----------



## bapt076 (29 Octobre 2008)

> BRUSSELS,
> BE	 29/10/2008	 20:35	 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
> EINDHOVEN, BEST,
> NL	 29/10/2008	 18:45	 LECTURE AU DEPART
> 29/10/2008	 17:41	 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE


ça avance pour moi, pour ceux qu'il l'on reçu ; c'est quoi a peu près les délais a partir de la Belgique ? (j'suis sur Rouen a 2h de paris)


----------



## styx63 (29 Octobre 2008)

Enfin mon statut est passé à "Prêt(s) à l'expédition" j'ai passé commande le 18, macbook+ipod nano+imprimante! Livraison prévue entre le 3 et 11 novembre enfin le 10 ou le 12 vu que c'est férié j'espére avoir tout ça la semaine prochaine!


----------



## Albert77250 (29 Octobre 2008)

Bon, toujours ce même statut "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" depuis lundi. 

Ca commence à être franchement scandaleux les délais. Nous avons été les tout premiers à commander, et au final ceux qui débarquent à la FNAC une semaine après peuvent les avoir avant nous (où même ceux qui ont commandé après ...).

Quand j'ai appelé Apple lundi, on m'a dit qu'il arriverait le 29 et que dans tous les cas le tracking serait mit en place le 28 :mouais: C'est ridicule de grouper les commandes, ils devraient au moins proposer aux clients la possibilité de recevoir en plusieurs fois, c'est la moindre des choses vu les prix pratiqués. Personnellement je m'en fous de l'ipod et ça me fait vraiment chier d'attendre plus longtemps uniquement pour qu'ils arrivent en même temps.

Voilà, c'était le coup de gueule de la soirée


----------



## PC-Alex (29 Octobre 2008)

styx63 a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai passé commande le 18, macbook+ipod nano+imprimante!!! bien sur ma commande n'est toujours pas expédiée ! Livraison prévue entre le 3 et 11 novembre enfin le 10 ou le 12 vu que c'est férié! Il faut qu'ils se dépêchent si ils veulent être dans les temps ! Y a t'il quelqu'un ayant la même commande que moi???


J'ai également passé commande le 18, macbook pro + remote + ipod, livraison prévue le 5. J'ai reçu la facture ce matin. Je doute le recevoir avant la fin de la semaine, mais j'ai espoir qu'il arrive la semaine prochaine. Sinon toujours aucune info côté UPS...


----------



## ArisM (29 Octobre 2008)

Albert77250 a dit:


> Bon, toujours ce même statut "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" depuis lundi.
> 
> Ca commence à être franchement scandaleux les délais. Nous avons été les tout premiers à commander, et au final ceux qui débarquent à la FNAC une semaine après peuvent les avoir avant nous (où même ceux qui ont commandé après ...).
> 
> ...



Idem surtout que Mr. Apple m'a dit lundi que je l'aurais au plus tard jeudi et aujourd'hui Mr. Apple m'a dit que "peut-etre" je l'aurais vendredi...

Franchement c'est saoulant... Mais je l'aimerais quand meme mon ptit Mac... :love:


----------



## chupastar (29 Octobre 2008)

Albert77250 a dit:


> Bon, toujours ce même statut "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" depuis lundi.
> 
> Ca commence à être franchement scandaleux les délais. Nous avons été les tout premiers à commander, et au final ceux qui débarquent à la FNAC une semaine après peuvent les avoir avant nous (où même ceux qui ont commandé après ...).
> 
> ...



C'est pour toi qu'ils regroupent, c'est pour eux... économie.


----------



## Albert77250 (29 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> C'est pour toi qu'ils regroupent, c'est pour eux... économie.



Oui mais j'estime que vu le prix qu'on paie, et sachant que l'ipod acheté séparément dispose également d'une livraison gratuite, ils pourraient au moins faire l'effort de ne pas essayer de se faire encore plus de fric sur notre dos.


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

Alors mon MBP est arrivé ce soir à WARSAW (Varsovie) en Pologne...
J'ai de plus en plus de doutes pour qu'il arrive vendredi !


----------



## itako (29 Octobre 2008)

Vous êtes lourd, au moins le votre est déjà partit !! aaa c'est trop longgggg, je vais encore devoir me tapper de l'amphi avec le MB


----------



## gavroche(e) (29 Octobre 2008)

Mes macbook et ipod ont été expédié hier soir et depuis j'ai numéro de tracking pour chacun de ces produits; de Kuhne & Nagel pour le mac et de  Walsh Western B.V. pour l'ipod. Ma question: puis je avec ces numéros  suivre le petit tour du monde de mon mac et de mon ipod ? et si oui comment faire ?
Merci.
( et courage on va les recevoir ces petites bêtes ...)


----------



## Zemou (29 Octobre 2008)

gavroche(e) a dit:


> Mes macbook et ipod ont été expédié hier soir et depuis j'ai numéro de tracking pour chacun de ces produits; de Kuhne & Nagel pour le mac et de  Walsh Western B.V. pour l'ipod. Ma question: puis je avec ces numéros  suivre le petit tour du monde de mon mac et de mon ipod ? et si oui comment faire ?
> Merci.
> ( et courage on va les recevoir ces petites bêtes ...)


Hélas, non, il faut attendre la prise en charge par le transporteur final : UPS. A ce moment là tu auras, plus ou moins rapidement, un numéro de suivi.


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

Ah j'ai encore du nouveau sur UPS :
Statut :                               	         		      			  				     	               		  	   			   			                                      		 			     				* En transit  - Date respectée*






 	     			                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        			                                                                            Livraison programmée :                                                                              31/10/2008                         
et il est reparti de WARSAW...

bon bon bon...


----------



## JhonB (29 Octobre 2008)

Salut a tous, ca y est, je lai !! Depuis 12H00, mais jai pas encore pu jouer avec, juste le temps dinstaller Adobe ! Mais quel BOMBE...

Courage pour ceux qui lattendent toujours!


----------



## bapt076 (29 Octobre 2008)

Ha c'est bon signe ça sa bouge enfin pour les commande du 15 avec iPod


----------



## gavroche(e) (29 Octobre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Hélas, non, il faut attendre la prise en charge par le transporteur final : UPS. A ce moment là tu auras, plus ou moins rapidement, un numéro de suivi.


Merci 
Et une dernière question: en théorie à quel moment ups prend en charge la livraison ? en hollande ? (parce que je vois que certain on des nouvelles de leur mac depuis la pologne... cf le post du dessus)


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

Félicitations JhonB !


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Octobre 2008)

tu l'as commandé quand toi déja sculydidine? parce que bon on l'aura en même temps c'est clairement abusé...


----------



## ArisM (29 Octobre 2008)

bapt076 a dit:


> Ha c'est bon signe ça sa bouge enfin pour les commande du 15 avec iPod



Et ceux du 14? C'est bizarre....


----------



## bapt076 (29 Octobre 2008)

Mais jhon est en belgique c'est normal, et ta commandé le 14 et toujours pas de tracking ?? ta juste pris un ipod avec ?


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

Ralph_ a dit:


> tu l'as commandé quand toi déja sculydidine? parce que bon on l'aura en même temps c'est clairement abusé...



Euh  en fait je l'ai commandé le 23 octobre au soir...


----------



## berlool (29 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> Euh  en fait je l'ai commandé le 23 octobre au soir...



hummmm... j'adore 
J'ai commandé le mien le 14 au soir et j'ai pas encore le n° tracking...:afraid:


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

Franchement ouais ça fou les boules ! 
Si Apple ne respecte pas ses dates de livraison on peut essayer de négocier un truc ou pas? Parce que bon Apple là c'est un peu je veux avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la crémière...
Il vendent des portables assez chers et pourraient au moins honorer le standing auquel on pourrait prétendre. Et là non ils nous envoient ça en caravelle à la Christophe Colomb.. Espérons que le bateau ne tombera pas aux mains de corsaires à la solde de Win$...
Et puis leur suivi j'en parle même pas...


----------



## bapt076 (29 Octobre 2008)

c'est clair c'est abusé, ya un truc que j'comprend pas tout dans l'histoire ^^ c'est bizarre que vous ayez pas de numero, moi perso j'ai commandé le macbook alu 2.0Ghz sans modif + un iPod, ptete que vous l'aurez demain, enfin faut esperer


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

Je suis vraiment désolée si je l'ai en même temps que vous :rose:
Qu'est ce que vous avez commandé ?

Moi le MPB 2,4 Ghz + 4Go de ram + adaptateur minidisplay-dvi...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> Je suis vraiment désolée si je l'ai en même temps que vous :rose:
> Qu'est ce que vous avez commandé ?
> 
> Moi le MPB 2,4 Ghz + 4Go de ram + adaptateur minidisplay-dvi...



le 15 au matin:
MBP 2.4 GHz / DD 250 Go @ 7200 t/min / 4Go RAM
avec mini display port => DVI
et Logic Express 8


----------



## Smaxintosh (29 Octobre 2008)

pour recapituler ma commande et pour compatir aux autres :

MBP sans modif avec ipod nano et imprimante canon commandés le 14 octobre avec reduc étudiant, expédiés le 24 oct, toujours pas de tracking et une livraison prévue le 3 par Apple. 

Aujourd'hui j'ai perdu le statut merge in tnst Til sur apple.fr mais pas sur le .com.


----------



## ArisM (29 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> Je suis vraiment désolée si je l'ai en même temps que vous :rose:
> Qu'est ce que vous avez commandé ?
> 
> Moi le MPB 2,4 Ghz + 4Go de ram + adaptateur minidisplay-dvi...



MacBook 2.4 Ghz + 4GB de RAM + HDD 320GB + IPOD + APPLECARE.... Et tout ca le 14 pctobre 1h apres la réouverture de l'Apple Store mais tjrs pas de numéro de Tracking, ca commence à etre frustrant...


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Octobre 2008)

MB 2,4GHz + 4Go de RAM + Adaptateur MDP-VGA + iPod Nano Bleu 16Go + Apple Care

EDIT : pour les parisiens qui l'ont reçus...Après Eindhoven c'est quoi qu'il y a comme étape?


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

les ipod et les imprimantes augmentent apparemment le délai...

A l'aise Breizh > un disque dur à changer et un logiciel à installer c'est peut-être plus long ???


----------



## berlool (29 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> Je suis vraiment désolée si je l'ai en même temps que vous :rose:
> Qu'est ce que vous avez commandé ?
> 
> Moi le MPB 2,4 Ghz + 4Go de ram + adaptateur minidisplay-dvi...



C'est vrai qu'avec un macbook sans modif et un ipod commandé le 14 a 20h c'est surement plus compliqué à traiter niveau logistique...

Sinon pas la peine de t'excuser scullydidine tu n'y est pour rien


----------



## §mat§ (29 Octobre 2008)

Frustré, tout comme la plupart d'entre vous...

J'ai commandé le 15 au matin (MBP 2,53+imprimante), et je n'ai toujours pas de N° de tracking ni reçu de facture...

En revanche mon compte a bien été débité il y a 2-3 jours, là dessus pas de soucis. 

C'est prévu pour le 3 sur le site d'Apple, j'espère secrètement une livraison en fin de semaine.


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'avec un macbook sans modif et un ipod commandé le 14 a 20h c'est surement plus compliqué à traiter niveau logistique...



en fait l'ipod ne vient pas du même endroit et que les colis ne sont rassemblés qu'en hollande... 



berlool a dit:


> Sinon pas la peine de t'excuser scullydidine tu n'y est pour rien



c'est vrai mais bon je compatis avec tout le monde... (mais bon si je peux le recevoir vendredi c'est pas mal non plus )


----------



## Maximouse (29 Octobre 2008)

styx63 a dit:


> Enfin mon statut est passé à "Prêt(s) à l'expédition" j'ai passé commande le 18, macbook+ipod nano+imprimante! Livraison prévue entre le 3 et 11 novembre enfin le 10 ou le 12 vu que c'est férié j'espére avoir tout ça la semaine prochaine!



AH content pour toi, parce que 5 messages identiques en 6 jours, cela commencer à être un peu, comment dirais-je...


----------



## bapt076 (29 Octobre 2008)

aprés eindhoven moi j'ai le droit a brussels


----------



## darghorn (29 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Et là non ils nous envoient ça en caravelle à la Christophe Colomb.. Espérons que le bateau ne tombera pas aux mains de corsaires à la solde de Win$...
> Et puis leur suivi j'en parle même pas...


 

MDR !! C'est extrèmement bien résumé !


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> les ipod et les imprimantes augmentent apparemment le délai...
> 
> A l'aise Breizh > un disque dur à changer et un logiciel à installer c'est peut-être plus long ???




Pour le DD il mettent 30 minutes si c'est des manchots..
Et pour le logiciel j'ai pris soin de choisir qu'il ne soit pas préinstallé pour gagner du temps, et l'ai donc acheté à côté en version boîte!mdr


----------



## ripperork (29 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Frustré, tout comme la plupart d'entre vous...
> 
> J'ai commandé le 15 au matin (MBP 2,53+imprimante), et je n'ai toujours pas de N° de tracking ni reçu de facture...
> 
> ...



Même cas que toi, commandé le 14 (mbp custom) expédié le 24, debité le 28, livraison programmé le 3 (mais j'espère vendredi aussi !) et depuis le 28 : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais

Vraiment agaçant ce suivi ...


----------



## §mat§ (29 Octobre 2008)

Je crois que demain, je vais faire mon lourdaud et appeler Apple. Depuis vendredi dernier (date d'expédition), rien n'a changé, aucun suivi ni information, facture etc...

Je plains les standardistes. Materner des Mac users en crise ça ne doit pas être évident à gérer.


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour le DD il mettent 30 minutes si c'est des manchots..
> Et pour le logiciel j'ai pris soin de choisir qu'il ne soit pas préinstallé pour gagner du temps, et l'ai donc acheté à côté en version boîte!mdr



j'essaie de chercher une explication mais je crois qu'il n'y en a pas vraiment...


----------



## Magster (29 Octobre 2008)

Date de livraison estimée 06 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)  État actuel de l&#8217;expéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables29 Oct. 2008 


Je prie pour fin de cette semaine mais je rève un peu trop là  Par contre j'ai reçu la facture


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> j'essaie de chercher une explication mais je crois qu'il n'y en a pas vraiment...



La seule possible c'est qu'ils ne prévoyaient pas autant de commandes, et que de ce fait ça cafouille devant le nombre trop important de commandes qu'ils doivent traiter. Et cela se répercute sur UPS, qui en plus doit récupérer des commandes en Hollande amenées par des transporteurs de seconde zone, pour les réexpédiées ensuites...


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

Oui mais cela n'explique pas pourquoi ceux qui ont commandé une semaine après sont presque livrés en même temps...


----------



## scullydidine (29 Octobre 2008)

KOELN (COLOGNE),
                                                           DE                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                22:54                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                               
il est à Cologne...


----------



## bapt076 (29 Octobre 2008)

super, je comprend vraiment rien, mon macbook est arrivé à Bruxelles à 20h, et le iPod est parti seulement a 23h ... si il s'attendent à chaque fois c'est sur ça va pas accélérer ...


----------



## jeremyzed (29 Octobre 2008)

moi ca vient de partir des pays bas...


----------



## bapt076 (29 Octobre 2008)

à partir de là normalement ça avance plutot bien, ya 2h pour arriver a bruxelles


----------



## Smaxintosh (30 Octobre 2008)

zavez de la chance, moi j'ai toujours pas de tracking :'(

Commande passée le 14


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Octobre 2008)

il est arrivé aussi a bruxelles pour moi

c'est mort de chez mort pour demain c'est presque définitif

par contre je crois que le suivi UPS n'est pas passé a l'heure d'hiver

Edit : je viens de me rendre compte que je n'ai plus de date estimée pour la livraison...


----------



## clemilow (30 Octobre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> zavez de la chance, moi j'ai toujours pas de tracking :'(
> 
> Commande passée le 14




idem pour moi.


----------



## Smaxintosh (30 Octobre 2008)

bon demain je vais a la fnac histoire de me faire un peu de mal


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'arrête et demain je me met à bosser.

Toutes ces conneries m'ont fait mettre de coté mon taf d'école et ça me soule serieusement. C'est vraiment me faire mal que de retourner les admirer a la FNAC.

I WANT MINE!


----------



## bapt076 (30 Octobre 2008)

ouais j'pense aussi que c'est mort mais bon, si il refond pas le même coup pour aller sur paris et si ils partent cette nuit j'peut espérer qu'il soit a mon centre demain donc même si il livre pas j'espère pouvoir allez le chercher mais bon ... Au pire j'me dis que je l'aurais vendredi sa me suffit  bon courage a ceux qu'on pas de tracking


----------



## Smaxintosh (30 Octobre 2008)

bapt076 a dit:


> bon courage a ceux qu'on pas de tracking



merci


----------



## Albert77250 (30 Octobre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> merci


----------



## GenOMac (30 Octobre 2008)

Demain matin ca va chier au téléphone  , parske je me suis fait un peu endormir ce matin ...
Commandé le 15, un MBP 2.53 avec chgt disque dur  + Apple care
Confirmation de commande le 20 a cause de ces trous du C** du lcl qui ont bloqué 48H 
Mail le 23/10 dans lequel figure une expédition pour le 24/10...
Transit Hollande 
Arrivé le 26 en hollande..
Depuis plus rien !!!! 
J'ai apellé ce matin et là la nana me dit je me rapproche de Tilburg (hollande) pour voir ce qui se passe parce que je lui dit en clair et sans décodeur que mon MBP est sur site depuis plus de 48H, elle me reprends et me dit pas de soucis monsieur vous aurez deux colis au départ ce soir soit le 29/10... et un trackingN° dans la foulée ... Je leur envoie un message de suite ...
Pas de tracking habituellement c'est dans la soirée , pas de changement dans mon statut sur le suivi Online ... :mouais:
On est le 30 bon c vrai il est 1H et pas de tracking ... 
Ou est mon précieux ??? en route sur les quais ?? 
Entre temps j été débité le 27 et j recu la facture ce matin ....
Demain je l'appelle , je ne raccroche pas sans avoir mon N° de tracking stooo !!
Ils vont qd meme pas me le filer quand le livreur sera a ma porte .. quoique... 
Au moins avec un tracking je pourrai sans difficulté le suivre , le sentir se rapprocher .. et la suis dans le brouillard... 
Des que j'ai le tracking et que le colis arrive sur Lille (Lesquin exactement que se soit TNT ou UPS), je les appelle et je le recupère directement , je l'ai déjà fait ca fonctionne très bien ! :love:
Ce qui m'agace en soit c pas le fait de perdre ou gagner un jour c de tomber sur des personnes  au téléphone qui te raconte la messe , et ca par contre ca me saoule puissance 10 ...
Donc on va refaire le tracking avec la madame de bout en bout , et ensuite je ne raccroche pas tant que j pas mon N° de suivi . Livraison prévue le 31 je le veus je le veus je le veus :love:
Nondédioudenondédiou !!! :love:


----------



## bapt076 (30 Octobre 2008)

ça y est il se sont enfin retrouvés ^^mon iPod a rejoint mon Macbook a Bruxelles, maintenant j'espere qu'il vont pas y resté longtemps quand même.
Allez direction Paris maintenant et plus vite que ça !!
PS: si ton colis a été pris en charge par UPS essaye de mettre ton numero de commande apple en 80... dans suivi par reference de ups, si sa marche pas c'est qu'il a pas été pris en charge


----------



## jeremyzed (30 Octobre 2008)

le colis est arrivé a Bruxelles... Chez moi demain j'ai quand meme un gros doute...


----------



## ordimans (30 Octobre 2008)

Salut
JE reviens du boulot, je vais dormir tranquillement jusqu'à la sonette enfin ca sera pas moi qui recevrai car je serais trop endormi

Sinon faut pas vous exitez contre Apple les gars, il respecte jusqu'à présent assez bien leur délai.
Date initiale (entre tel et tel date moi c'était 3 et 4)
Et après dans el suivi détaille, date de livraison prévue qui était le premier, puis le 31 puis le 30 donc aujourd'hui)

Pour Genomac, quel est cette date dans le suivi détaillé.

Vous pourrez raler et vous plaindre si à cette date vous n'avez pas reçu, Après bien sûr si tout les jours il change la date et bien appelez.
Après certains n'ont pas de suivi et bien c'est comme ça on y peut rien ca arrive, UPS est tellement surchargé qu'à mon avis y a des colis qui passe à la trape et pourtant ils sont sérieux et consciencieux je crois.
Contrairement à Chronopost qui eux ca m'est arrivé plus d'une fois, il zappe des contrôles et on se retrouve avec un suivi Quitte l'agence d'export (de HK) puis arrive direct dans le centre de tri à côté de chez moi on sait pas comment.

Pour les étapes du suivi UPS, allez page 60 ou 61, il y a un privilégié qui a posté son suivi complet.

Sinon de belgique bah c'est 1jours, enfin plus simplement il faut 48h après la Hollande normalement.
Et en faite pour ceux qui ont commandés Ipod avec Macbook, j'ai l'impression que il y a toujours deux colis non ?

Donc à quoi ca sert de passer par la Hollande pour regrouper strictement à rien.
Là je pige pas car en faite on perd grave du  temps.

Et JhonB tu as de la chance d'être en belgique tu gagnes 1 jours en faite.

Sinon mon suivi a pas bougé depuis hier 13h, il doit surement arriver ce matin au dépôt et ca va pas s'afficher.

Il est arrivé à Bruxelles donc tu l'auras Vendredi et non jeudi
Moi il était à Bruxelles mardi dans la nuit de lundi à Mardi.


----------



## ArisM (30 Octobre 2008)

Toujours pas de Tracking UPS depuis que le status est sur : Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation le 27... commandé le 14 c'est nul...


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Salut
> Vous pourrez raler et vous plaindre si à cette date vous n'avez pas reçu, Après bien sûr si tout les jours il change la date et bien appelez.
> Après certains n'ont pas de suivi et bien c'est comme ça on y peut rien ca arrive, UPS est tellement surchargé qu'à mon avis y a des colis qui passe à la trape et pourtant ils sont sérieux et consciencieux je crois.



Je rale surtout à cause des conseillé au téléphone qui nous mene en bateau.
Vendredi j'appelle, on me dit qu'il part lundi et que j'aurai le tracking dans la foulé...
Lundi ....RIEN
J'appelle lundi soir....ou il va pas tarder.....RIEN
Mardi..............RIEN
MErcredi ..........RIEN

D'après leur site je doit être livré aujourd'hui.............;à mon avis ca sera RIEN.....

Ils sont incapable de savoir ou sont mes colis (MB+ IPOD). ni me donner une date exacte.......
Avec leur connerie ils m'ont bloqué la semaine........

En ce qui concerne UPS, ils sont peut être (sans doute) débordé et ne communique pas les numéro a Apple (eux ont besoin de scané les colis pour savoir comment les repartir) mais si je vais sur leur site et que je rentre le numéro de référence............RIEN

DE plus je trouve inadmisible que si tu fait des commandes multiples ils regroupent tout en Hollande pour au final t'envoyer quand meme plusieurs colis qui ne voyagent (aparament) pas ensemble. 
J'ai commandé sur une commande séparer le sur-lendemain une souris et le cable display port --> VGA et j'ai demandé une livraison par le aposte....et je l'ai deja recu..heureusement que j'ai pas tout groupé avec le MB....

Je trouve que sur ce coups ils ont franchement merdé........


Un client qui attend


----------



## Magster (30 Octobre 2008)

ouep en belgique on gagne un jour : héhé  enfin un petit avantage sur vous les français


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (30 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous en ce matin frais du 30 octobre, 

Mon suivi indique pour les deux colis : 

LA COURNEUVE, PARIS,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               30/10/2008                                                                                                                3:36                                                                                                   EN COURS DE LIVRAISON                                                                                               

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi mon colis était au sud de Paris et qu'il se retrouve au Nord alors que j'habite dans Paris sud...

Je n'ose même pas aller prendre ma douche de peur que ça sonne pendant que j'y suis....

J'espère vraiment l'avoir ce matin,  je me vois pas attendre toute la journée....


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

MBP commande.
Expedition prevue dans 7 jours 
Livraison prevue le 17-18 novembre . 

Va falloir être patient


----------



## Goobii (30 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> Je n'ose même pas aller prendre ma douche de peur que ça sonne pendant que j'y suis....


:mouais: 

En ce qui me concerne, commandé le 15 oct parti le 28 de Chine ! Ah bin enfin ! Et dire que l'on m'a dit : "vous avez, c'est ce qui commandent sur l'Apple Store qui sont prioritaires pour les livraisons..." Ouais bin mon c** ! :hein: J'veux bien qu'il y est un peu plus de délai lorsque Macbook + 4Go de Ram + Imprimante + iPod mais bon, commande le 15 oct réception le 4-5 nov. ... Faut arrêter ! Je me lève et je m'insurge !!!! Même à Darty ils en ont !


----------



## Marsu69 (30 Octobre 2008)

Dites moi la phase "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" c'est la dernière avant livraison ou y'a encore autre chose apres ?
Je finis par m'y perdre

En sachant que je n'ai toujours pas de tracking.


----------



## Icarus (30 Octobre 2008)

Normalement je devrais recevoir mon colis aujourd'hui, mais je n'ai toujours pas de n° de suivi ; du moins, seulement une sorte de suite de lettres et chiffres commençant par WW...mais ça ne correspond pas à un n° de chez UPS...

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider svp


----------



## Marsu69 (30 Octobre 2008)

Icarus a dit:


> Normalement je devrais recevoir mon colis aujourd'hui, mais je n'ai toujours pas de n° de suivi ; du moins, seulement une sorte de suite de lettres et chiffres commençant par WW...mais ça ne correspond pas à un n° de chez UPS...
> 
> Si quelqu'un peut m'aider svp



Le numéro WW..... ne correspond a rien. Enfin je veux dire tu peux pas le suivre, on a tous ça en attendant le tracking UPS.
Ca se peut qu'UPS soit tellement débordé qu'ils mettent pas a jour leur tracking aussi. Mais bon a priori si la date d'aujourd'hui est indiqué dans ton order status c'est que ca doit être bon.


----------



## Goobii (30 Octobre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> Dites moi la phase "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" c'est la dernière avant livraison ou y'a encore autre chose apres ?
> Je finis par m'y perdre
> 
> En sachant que je n'ai toujours pas de tracking.


En ce qui me concerne il a été expédié le 28 et j'ai la même chose que toi donc.. J'ai bien peur que...


----------



## Icarus (30 Octobre 2008)

Très bien merci! J'croise les doigts


----------



## bapt076 (30 Octobre 2008)

j'crois que c'est mort aujourd'hui pour moi, il m'ont fait le même coup qu'hier le macbook est parti tout seul de brussels se matin a 6h et il est toujours pas arrivé donc je craint le pire pour le iPod qu'est pas encore parti


----------



## Albert77250 (30 Octobre 2008)

Date de livraison estimée:	        30 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement)  
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition: 	Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation


J'ai tout ça depuis le 27 octobre ... et toujours pas de tracking  Je suis sceptique quand à une livraison aujourd'hui. D'autres dans le même cas ?

PS: Commande d'un MB+iPod


----------



## Goobii (30 Octobre 2008)

bapt076 a dit:


> j'crois que c'est mort aujourd'hui pour moi, il m'ont fait le même coup qu'hier le macbook est parti tout seul de brussels se matin a 6h et il est toujours pas arrivé donc je craint le pire pour le iPod qu'est pas encore parti


De tout facon ta ocmmande te sera livrée complète, ils ne livrent pas par "morceau".. Croisons les doigts pour toi !:rateau:


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

Mauvaise nouvelle pour tous

J'ai apple en ligne et la date de "livraison" sur le suivi correspond en fait a la date d'assignation pour ups.

Donc ceux qui ont le 30 comme moi............;ca sera pour le 3 novembre


----------



## Pdg (30 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Date initiale (entre tel et tel date moi c'était 3 et 4)
> Et après dans el suivi détaille, date de livraison prévue qui était le premier, puis le 31 puis le 30 donc aujourd'hui)


 
Ben c'est marrant, mais j'ai la même évolution... Initialement entre le 3 et le 4/11, puis le 31/10... Puis le 30/10... Mais pas de niouze pour le tracking.


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (30 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Mauvaise nouvelle pour tous
> 
> J'ai apple en ligne et la date de "livraison" sur le suivi correspond en fait a la date d'assignation pour ups.
> 
> Donc ceux qui ont le 30 comme moi............;ca sera pour le 3 novembre


Et ceux qui ont le 3 Novembre ils se le carrent dans l'oignon ? 

Ca va faire 2 jours que je suis en acheminement vers le client... pour un MB commandé le 15 ça le fait vraiment pas... Déçus de la logistique d'expédition d'apple. J'ai eu des produits envoyés par des amateurs et autres via eBay beaucoup plus rapidement.


----------



## Albert77250 (30 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Mauvaise nouvelle pour tous
> 
> J'ai apple en ligne et la date de "livraison" sur le suivi correspond en fait a la date d'assignation pour ups.
> 
> Donc ceux qui ont le 30 comme moi............;ca sera pour le 3 novembre



C'est étrange car non seulement quand j'ai appelé on ne m'a pas dit ça, mais en plus les gens ont tous été livrés à leur date de "livraison".


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Mauvaise nouvelle pour tous
> 
> J'ai apple en ligne et la date de "livraison" sur le suivi correspond en fait a la date d'assignation pour ups.
> 
> Donc ceux qui ont le 30 comme moi............;ca sera pour le 3 novembre



En ligne tu as la date d'expedition et la date livraison...


----------



## Albert77250 (30 Octobre 2008)

D'ailleurs, voici les informations trouvées sur le site d'apple:

Date de livraison estimée : estimation de la date à laquelle votre commande sera livrée à votre adresse. Apple sélectionne les meilleurs transporteurs pour garantir la livraison de vos colis dans les délais. rolleyes


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

En tout cas c'est ce que la jeune fille au téléphone m'as dit..........;

Je lui ai fait part de mon mécontentement, et je lui ai demandé pourquoi quand ont fait des commande séparer à la suite ça va plus vite...elle c'est retrouvé bien conne au téléphone..........;

Elle m'as dit par contre que la prochaine fois.si je fait une commande groupé...je peux demandé a un envoie en séparer si un des articles n'est pas dispo de suite...;et ce gratuitement.

Ils ont incapable de localiser precisément les colis.........

Et ils tracent les appels elle savait que j'avais appelé hier et qu'on m'avait deja informé sur la date du 3 Nov...............;;


----------



## Vine71 (30 Octobre 2008)

Albert77250 a dit:


> Date de livraison estimée:	        30 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement)
> État actuel de lexpédition: 	Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation
> 
> 
> ...



Oui


----------



## scullydidine (30 Octobre 2008)

APELDOORN, NL                                                                                                                               30/10/2008                                                                                                                6:10                                                                                                   EN TRANSIT                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
                                                                                            30/10/2008                                                                                                                6:10                                                                                                   LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE 30/10/2008                                                                                                                3:08                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                         
Bon il est en hollande en transit... peut-être qu'il arrivera en France demain mais à mon avis je ne serais pas livré demain. mais s'il arrive à l'entrepôt vendredi en fin de journée, j'irais le chercher ! je vais appeler UPS tout à l'heure...


----------



## Icarus (30 Octobre 2008)

Albert77250 a dit:


> Date de livraison estimée:	        30 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement)
> État actuel de lexpédition: 	Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais exactement le même cas!

J'ai appelé Apple ce matin et le mec m'a dit qu'en général les dates sont respectées mais que c'est assez inhabituel de recevoir un colis si on n'a toujours pas de numéro de suivi.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Octobre 2008)

Bon je les ai re appelés... En gros ils en savent rien du statut de mon colis... J'en sais plus qu'eux... La nana a tenté de me faire gober que c'était long parce il venait de... .. Shangaï!mdr.
Enfin bon y a plus qu'à attendre...
Et si les délais de livraisons sont dépassés y a surement moyen de négocier un p'tit truc...


----------



## Albert77250 (30 Octobre 2008)

Vous savez si c'est possible de recevoir l'après-midi ? Tant qu'à faire j'ai perdu une matinée, j'aimerai ne pas perdre une journée entière.


----------



## Icarus (30 Octobre 2008)

Pour le geste commercial ça m'étonnerait ; tant que tu le reçois avant le 4/11 ils sont dans les temps.

Par contre le gars que j'ai eu ce matin m'a dit : livraison de l'iPod prévue pour le 30 et celle du Mac pour le 31...

J'croyais qu'il fallait tout grouper?

Edit : Albert, j'ai toujours reçu mes colis Apple le matin :/


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Octobre 2008)

Icarus a dit:


> Pour le geste commercial ça m'étonnerait ; tant que tu le reçois avant le 4/11 ils sont dans les temps.
> 
> Yep! Mais à partir du 5 ils sont plus dedans...


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (30 Octobre 2008)

Icarus a dit:


> Pour le geste commercial ça m'étonnerait ; tant que tu le reçois avant le 4/11 ils sont dans les temps.
> 
> Par contre le gars que j'ai eu ce matin m'a dit : livraison de l'iPod prévue pour le 30 et celle du Mac pour le 31...
> 
> ...



Tu les as reçu à quelle heure ?


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

ca sonne.........
Crise cardiaque c'est UPS..........


Non
C'est le facteur pour mon disque dur WD scorpio black 320 Go 7200tr

Mais tjrs pas de MB


----------



## Icarus (30 Octobre 2008)

Attention je parle de précédents colis hein (pas du MB alu et de l'iPod, que j'attends toujours) 

Je les ai reçu vers 11h30-12h en moyenne.


----------



## cletus (30 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Mauvaise nouvelle pour tous
> 
> J'ai apple en ligne et la date de "livraison" sur le suivi correspond en fait a la date d'assignation pour ups.
> 
> Donc ceux qui ont le 30 comme moi............;ca sera pour le 3 novembre



Je confirme. J'ai eu la même version en les appelant hier.
Mais ceux qui habitent dans des grands centres économiques (type Paris) peuvent espérer le recevoir demain si on a un numéro de tracking aujourd'hui, non?


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

Il y a quelques psychopates ici ...  :rateau:


----------



## Vivien (30 Octobre 2008)

MB + remote + ipod (ni rouge, ni gravé) + imprimante

Commandés le 14 au soir
Expédiés le 24
Débités le 27
Facture reçu le 29

Toujours pas de tracking et une date de livraison prévu le 3..;soit lundi, snif


----------



## scullydidine (30 Octobre 2008)

Bon j'ai été débitée hier...


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (30 Octobre 2008)

Bon bah, après avoir les 71/72 pages de posts (et après m'être défenestré plusieurs fois à chaque fois que quelqu'un reçoit son MacBook... Problème, je suis au Rez-de-chaussée :mouais et mitrailler sur la touche F5, je vais me rejoindre dans ce groupe de désespéré.

16/10 à 13h : commande sur l'Apple Store (AOC) de :
-MacBook 2.0Ghz, 250Go, Apple Remote, Mini-Display Port vers VGA
-Ipod Nano (pas rouge, ni gravé)
-Housse
24/10 : 
-Pret à l'expédition...et Expédition (youpie)
-Date de livraison estimée : 3 Novembre (argh)
-Compte bancaire (allégé) débité... mais ma banque me met au courant que hier -_-
-28/10 : Passage en "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais : 29/10"... Moarf
-29/10 : je reçois la facture -_-
-30/10 : ...nan rien.

Toujours en "Merge In Tnst NL Til ", "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur"... Pas de tracking (et mon numéro ne commence pas par WW).

Moi qui voulait switcher avant la rentrée pour bosser, c'est raté. Et le 3, je serais pas là (rentrée), vais devoir attendr ele week-end prochain pour avoir le temps de le chercher .

Rageant, vais continuer mes F5...
Bon courage à tous (moi aussi)


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

cmd+R sous mac.comme ca tu peux t'habituer


----------



## Vine71 (30 Octobre 2008)

C'est vraiment n'importe quoi si je le reçois Lundi (date de livraison estimé le 30) ! 2 semaines pour être livré, tout ça juste parce que j'ai pris un iPod en plus... 

Qui l'a reçu aujourd'hui ? avec ipod ? commandé quand ?


----------



## Marsu69 (30 Octobre 2008)

Asakurayoh11 a dit:


> Toujours en "Merge In Tnst NL Til ", "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur"... Pas de tracking (et mon numéro ne commence pas par WW).



Les numéros en WW.... ne sont visible que depuis la page US de l'apple store... Mais bon de toute façon même si tu en as un ca ne changera rien. Ca ne marche sur aucun site pour connaître l'endroit exact du colis.

Sinon ben je suis exactement dans la même situation que toi et ca ne m'arrange pas du tout pour le 3 mais bon... On fera avec


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (30 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> cmd+R sous mac.comme ca tu peux t'habituer



Bon au moins ce soir, je me coucherais sans Mac, mais moins con, thx :hein:


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (30 Octobre 2008)

Je viens d'appeler, le mec était un peu confus mais en gros, tant qu'on a pas de tracking c'est qu'il est toujours à l'entrepot en hollande et qu'il a pas été pris en charge par UPS. Il faut se fier à la date annoncée dans le premier mail (4-5 Novembre) et non à celle du suivi tant qu'il n'a pas été pris en charge par UPS et qu'on a donc pas de numéro de tracking...

Ah et puis j'en aurais probablement pas avant lundi (de numéro UPS)... Donc courant de la semaine prochaine du fait du nombre de commande du MB...

Très déçu de la logistique en bois du service d'expédition Apple... j'espère que le matos en vaudra la chandelle (premier MB..)


----------



## berlool (30 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> Bon j'ai pas trop lu les 10 nouvelles pages depuis ce matin eek, mais comme j'ai toujours pas eu le fameux numéro de tracking j'ai appelé apple cet aprem.
> Pour moi c'était macbook sans modif + ipod
> -> commandé et validé le 14
> -> expédié le 22
> ...



Ahaha, histoire de faire le relou, je les ai rappellé ce matin. 
_
"la gentille mademoiselle apple me que qu'elle est vraiment désolée mais finalement, mon colis est encore en hollande...son collègue à du mal m'informer...elle va mettre un mot dans mon dossier pour que je sois assigné a un transporteur privé prioritaire (genre^^)...et elle rajoute également rajouter a mon dossier qu'il faut me faire un geste commercial et de les rappeller qd je recois mon book pour qu'il m'envoie une housse..."_

Bref, qui a une corde ?


----------



## jeremyzed (30 Octobre 2008)

Bon j'ai un colis qui est parti de bruxelles, mais l'autre est toujours la bas ! Bref je croise les doigts pour l'avoir demain...


----------



## bapt076 (30 Octobre 2008)

C'est pas pour vous faire peur mais j'ai eut le numero de tracking hier dans l'aprém, j'esperé l'avoir aujourd'hui, mais bon c'est foutu et en plus on poirote pour soit disant le regroupement du ipod et du macbook, et pis il voyage même plus ensemble ... j'ai mon iPod a bruxelles et mon macbook qui c'est paumé, il est parti ce matin de bruxelles a 6h alors chez pas si il fait le tour du monde avant d'arriver a paris, mais il est toujours pas arrivé ...
jeremyzed; il est parti a quelle heure ? c'est ton ordi qu'est parti de bruxelles ?


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

bapt076 a dit:


> C'est pas pour vous faire peur mais j'ai eut le numero de tracking hier dans l'aprém, j'esperé l'avoir aujourd'hui, mais bon c'est foutu et en plus on poirote pour soit disant le regroupement du ipod et du macbook, et pis il voyage même plus ensemble ... j'ai mon iPod a bruxelles et mon macbook qui c'est paumé, il est parti ce matin de bruxelles a 6h alors chez pas si il fait le tour du monde avant d'arriver a paris, mais il est toujours pas arrivé ...



Salut tu peux nous rappeler quand tu as commander et quand tu à été débiter sTP


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (30 Octobre 2008)

Haaaa, mon suivi UPS a encore changé, ce n'est plus

EN COURS DE LIVRAISON 
mais ceci 

LA COURNEUVE, PARIS,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               30/10/2008                                                                                                                3:52                                                                                                   EN TRANSIT                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
                                                                   30/10/2008                                                                                                                3:36                                                                                                   LECTURE A DESTINATION                         

Quelle est selon vous la différence entre livraison et transit ?


----------



## darghorn (30 Octobre 2008)

Ouuuuh pinaise ça bouge ça y'est !

État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais30 Oct. 2008

Pour rappel je ne suis resté qu'une seule journée avec le statut d'avant


----------



## Albert77250 (30 Octobre 2008)

Pfff si nos colis sont toujours en Hollande c'est vraiment du n'importe quoi, ça me reste un peu en travers de la gorge une gestion si déplorable.


----------



## bapt076 (30 Octobre 2008)

j'ai commandé le 15, expedié le 22, est debité je sais pas (j'peut pas regarder c'est pas mon compte)


----------



## scullydidine (30 Octobre 2008)

bon alors j'ai appelé UPS, le Mr m'a confirmé que mon colis était en Hollande et m'a dit que je serais livrée demain sans problème pour lui. Je regarde le suivi demain matin et je les appelle à partir de 10h, heure où ils sont informés si le colis est arrivé et s'il est livré... bon je ne me réjouis pas trop mais ça commence à sentir bon tout ça !!!!  YES!


----------



## Vine71 (30 Octobre 2008)

Albert77250 a dit:


> Pfff si nos colis sont toujours en Hollande c'est vraiment du n'importe quoi, ça me reste un peu en travers de la gorge une gestion si déplorable.



Je suis tout à fait d'accord :rateau:
Je croyais qu'on était débité quand le colis partait de Hollande, moi débitais Samedi dernier...


----------



## balmath (30 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> APELDOORN, NL                                                                                                                               30/10/2008                                                                                                                6:10                                                                                                   EN TRANSIT
> 30/10/2008                                                                                                                6:10                                                                                                   LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
> KOELN (COLOGNE), DE 30/10/2008                                                                                                                3:08                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART
> Bon il est en hollande en transit... peut-être qu'il arrivera en France demain mais à mon avis je ne serais pas livré demain. mais s'il arrive à l'entrepôt vendredi en fin de journée, j'irais le chercher ! je vais appeler UPS tout à l'heure...



Je suis comme toi. Je pense que nos Macbook sont dans le même camion. Sauf que moi je me fais livrer au Luxembourg. Je pense qu'on l'aura demain. En tous cas c'est ce qui marqué sur le suivi d'Apple.

Moi j'ai commandé mon Macbook 2GHz sans modif à part un clavier Anglais INT. le 24 Octobre. Si je le reçois demain je n'aurais attendu qu'une semaine. Ce qui ne me paraît pas trop long étant donné qu'il était en fabriquation en Chine.


----------



## Taminojb (30 Octobre 2008)

Adresse dexpédition	LE RAINCY, FR	24 Oct. 2008 (c'est dans le 93)
Date de livraison estimée	03 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	30 Oct. 2008
Signée par	

Voilà pour moi.
Pas de numéro de suivi.

J'aimerai savoir si les habitant d'île de France sont livré plus vite?


----------



## cooldrum (30 Octobre 2008)

bonjour tout le monde,
J ai enfin du changement " Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)"  mais ce que je ne comprend pas c 'est :

Numéro de suivi du transporteur
80********
Transporteur assigné
NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

ce n est pas UPS???, de plus je ne sais pas ou il est car je ne sais pas qui contacté... normalement je dois etre livré demain, mais on ne sait jamais!!!! je reve un peu!!! qui peut me dir qui est ce transporteur et comment me renseigner au pres d eux
merci


----------



## darghorn (30 Octobre 2008)

Taminojb a dit:


> Adresse dexpédition    LE RAINCY, FR    24 Oct. 2008 (c'est dans le 93)
> Date de livraison estimée    03 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)
> État actuel de lexpédition    En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais    30 Oct. 2008
> Signée par
> ...


 

Nos colis sont ensembles apparrement !!


----------



## scullydidine (30 Octobre 2008)

balmath a dit:


> Je suis comme toi. Je pense que nos Macbook sont dans le même camion. Sauf que moi je me fais livrer au Luxembourg. Je pense qu'on l'aura demain. En tous cas c'est ce qui marqué sur le suivi d'Apple.
> 
> Moi j'ai commandé mon Macbook 2GHz sans modif à part un clavier Anglais INT. le 24 Octobre. Si je le reçois demain je n'aurais attendu qu'une semaine. Ce qui ne me paraît pas trop long étant donné qu'il était en fabriquation en Chine.



Ha chouette ! oui sur le suivi d'apple c'est changé et c'est marqué :

*État actuel de lexpédition : Disponible pour livraison finale au client 30 Oct. 2008
Historique des événements En cours de livraison 30 Oct. 2008*

 + UPS qui me dit que c'est pour demain... ça devrait le faire !


----------



## bapt076 (30 Octobre 2008)

cooldrum a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde,
> J ai enfin du changement " Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)"  mais ce que je ne comprend pas c 'est :
> 
> Numéro de suivi du transporteur
> ...


si c'est UPS tu va pas tarder a avoir ton numéro de tracking, ou sinon tu fait comme j'ai déjà dis, tu va sur le site d'UPS, tu fait suivi par référence, et tu met ton numéro 80.... en référence sans toucher aux options


----------



## scullydidine (30 Octobre 2008)

et alors Ralph_, des nouvelles du tien ??


----------



## cooldrum (30 Octobre 2008)

bapt076 a dit:


> si c'est UPS tu va pas tarder a avoir ton numéro de tracking, ou sinon tu fait comme j'ai déjà dis, tu va sur le site d'UPS, tu fait suivi par référence, et tu met ton numéro 80.... en référence sans toucher aux options



j ai essaié mais pas d info dispo sur le site, donc j attendrai encore et encore pour avoir des news!!!! je commence a craquer, de plus des travaux dans la rue donc je veux poser un rdv pour etre sur de le recevoir!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeremyzed (30 Octobre 2008)

Hop c'est bon les 2 colis sont partis de bruxelles !


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (30 Octobre 2008)

Pendant ce temps dans un entrepôt en Hollande :


----------



## bapt076 (30 Octobre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> Hop c'est bon les 2 colis sont partis de bruxelles !



idem 11h15 le iPod a rejoint le macbook  n'empeche que le macbook a mon avis et jamais parti parce que sa fera long pour arriver a paris ... j'espere que j'vais pouvoir le recuperer ce soir !!


----------



## jeremyzed (30 Octobre 2008)

comment tu fais la difference entre l ipod et le mb ?


----------



## bapt076 (30 Octobre 2008)

j'ai un colis de 4Kg et l'autre de 0,10Kg


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Octobre 2008)

Pour le petit sondage express de la matinée, qui (à par moi) à son MBP bloqué en Hollande depuis lundi sans numéro de tracking avec le statut "enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" ?


----------



## Pdg (30 Octobre 2008)

bapt076 a dit:


> si c'est UPS tu va pas tarder a avoir ton numéro de tracking, ou sinon tu fait comme j'ai déjà dis, tu va sur le site d'UPS, tu fait suivi par référence, et tu met ton numéro 80.... en référence sans toucher aux options


 
Beuh... Ca ne fonctionne pas chez moi...


----------



## cletus (30 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour le petit sondage express de la matinée, qui (à par moi) à son MBP bloqué en Hollande depuis lundi sans numéro de tracking avec le statut "enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" ?



Je suis dans la même galère que toi. Commandé le 14 à 20h30 avec un iPod Nano, envoyé le 21 et débité le même jour.
Depuis lundi, bloqué sur le meme statut : "enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"


----------



## berlool (30 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour le petit sondage express de la matinée, qui (à par moi) à son MBP bloqué en Hollande depuis lundi sans numéro de tracking avec le statut "enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" ?


  Moi Moi Moi, Copain Copain Copain !!!



je pense qu'on est les champions du monde là...non ?


----------



## clemilow (30 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour le petit sondage express de la matinée, qui (à par moi) à son MBP bloqué en Hollande depuis lundi sans numéro de tracking avec le statut "enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" ?



moi aussi commander le 14 tjrs "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais".


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (30 Octobre 2008)

Ca y est !!! Je l'ai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:love::love::love:


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour le petit sondage express de la matinée, qui (à par moi) à son MBP bloqué en Hollande depuis lundi sans numéro de tracking avec le statut "enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" ?




Moi aussi


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> Ca y est !!! Je l'ai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :love::love::love:



Félicitations!
Qu'est ce que j'aimerais pouvoir en dire autant!


----------



## Vivien (30 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> Ca y est !!! Je l'ai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :love::love::love:




t'avais un numéro de tracking?

Bon déballage


----------



## Bijot (30 Octobre 2008)

Ca y'est, je viens de commander un MBP 2.53 ghz, DD 320 go @ 7200 tr/min + Ipod + imprimante. 

Par contre la livraison est prévue pour le 28 Novembre  OMGGGGGGGGGGG !!!:hein::hein::affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## scullydidine (30 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Pendant ce temps dans un entrepôt en Hollande :



lol ! excellent !!!


----------



## cooldrum (30 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> lol ! excellent !!!



j'adore, mais j aimerais bien que UPS/TNT se les retirent!!!!!!


----------



## scullydidine (30 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> Ca y est !!! Je l'ai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :love::love::love:



Contente pour toi 

Est-ce que tu peux nous faire un recap (dates commande, expédition + produits) ? Merci


----------



## scullydidine (30 Octobre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Ca y'est, je viens de commander un MBP 2.53 ghz, DD 320 go @ 7200 tr/min + Ipod + imprimante.
> 
> Par contre la livraison est prévue pour le 28 Novembre  OMGGGGGGGGGGG !!!:hein::hein::affraid::affraid::affraid:



Boudiou, encore plus long que tout le monde...

Ha oui, je viens de voir, tu as pris un ipod et une imprimante, ça rallonge la sauce...


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (30 Octobre 2008)

A la demande générale : 

Commande le 15 au matin, débitée vendredi dernier et facture reçue le samedi. Expédié le 22.

Et voici un copié collé d'UPS : 

LA COURNEUVE, PARIS,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               30/10/2008                                                                                                                11:29                                                                                                   LIVRE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
                                                                   30/10/2008                                                                                                                4:25                                                                                                   EN COURS DE LIVRAISON                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   30/10/2008                                                                                                                4:18                                                                                                   LECTURE A DESTINATION                                                                                                                                                CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                10:20                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                BRUSSELS,
                                                           BE                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                5:41                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                BRUSSELS,
                                                           BE                                                                                                                               28/10/2008                                                                                                                20:34                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                EINDHOVEN, BEST,
                                                           NL                                                                                                                               28/10/2008                                                                                                                18:45                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   28/10/2008                                                                                                                18:14                                                                                                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                                                                                                                              NL                                                                                                                               28/10/2008                                                                                                                11:09                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## GenOMac (30 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Demain matin ca va chier au téléphone  , parske je me suis fait un peu endormir ce matin ...
> Commandé le 15, un MBP 2.53 avec chgt disque dur  + Apple care
> Confirmation de commande le 20 a cause de ces trous du C** du lcl qui ont bloqué 48H
> Mail le 23/10 dans lequel figure une expédition pour le 24/10...
> ...




CA Y est je viens de raccrocher ...
J'ai fait état de mon cas voir ci dessus . J'ai très clairement revu avec le chargé de clientèle le tracking de mes Articles MBP + Apple care et ce depuis l'asie !!
Le MBP a été customisé a Shangai et est arrivé a Tilburg le 26/10
L'apple Care lui a été expédié depuis une plateforme anglaise et reçu a Tilburg le 23/10
En clair tout le matos attend a Tilburg que kkun s'excite a faire mon colis et ce depuis 4 Jours !!! 
J'ai précisé a ce Monsieur que l'on m'avait raconté des salades depuis 48H  et que pour avoir un suivi plus compétent je souhaitais rester en contact qu'avec lui ... Il a été je vous assure plus précis à partir du moment ou il m'a communiqué son adresse mail ...:love:
Je lui ai demandé de contacter Tilburg et de leur demander de préparer mon colis et que ces C** d'hollandais m'affectent un Tracking N° dans la journée. Pas demain , mais aujourd'hui !!! Je lui ai demandé de me faire parvenir par mail ce N° de tracking, dans la journée. Ces N° sont affectés par Tilburg à la remise des colis auprès du transporteur (TNT ou UPS).
Je lui ai demandé de voir a ce que l'expédition de ma commande soit donc effective de manière a ce que je puisse la suivre après avoir perdu 4 jours !!!
Je lui ai dit que nous sommes plusieurs en france à peter les plombs non pas d'une non livraison de notre MBP (encore que ...) mais du genfoutisme généralisé du service client qui raconte n'importe quoi. Oui il peut y avoir des aléas c de la logistique et du transport , mais de la transparence bon sang !!!! On veut juste comprendre  stoooo :love:
Bon peut être que ca va marcher ... ou pas ... mais je vous tiens au courant ds la journée bien entendu


----------



## blady (30 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour le petit sondage express de la matinée, qui (à par moi) à son MBP bloqué en Hollande depuis lundi sans numéro de tracking avec le statut "enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" ?



idem pour moi (commandé le 17, validé dans la foulé, expedié le 24, debité le 27 et facture reçu hier)

je pense que ce sera pour lundi et au mieux s'il arrive samedi au dépôt de la courneuve alors j'irai directement au dépôt samedi


----------



## bapt076 (30 Octobre 2008)

CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
FR	 30/10/2008	 10:30	 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE


4h pour arriver a paris ? si c'est ça, ça veut dire que mon ipod arrivera vers 16h, plus beaucoup d'espoir pour qu'il soit dans mon centre se soir ...


----------



## cooldrum (30 Octobre 2008)

cooldrum a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde,
> J ai enfin du changement " Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)"  mais ce que je ne comprend pas c 'est :
> 
> Numéro de suivi du transporteur
> ...



j ai un petit doute!!!! !NL <=> Hollande, j espere pas qu il soit encore en Hollande.... car j ai Date de livraison estimée	31 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement) donc demain!!! Quelqu un peu m eclairer dans cette puree de poid de logistique


----------



## tisoucrey (30 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous!
Après 2 semaines à venir lire les forums de MacGé, je me suis enfin décidé à m'inscrire! Donc premier post pour moi, c'est la fête!

Mais j'aurais bien aimé que ce premier post soit fait avec mon premier mac qui se cache quelque part dans ce monde. J'ai passé ma commande le 16, validée le jour meme il me semble, et expédié le 24 (MB 2,4GHz, 4Go ram, apple remote, adaptateur vga + ipod touch gravé). Et donc ça fait aussi 2 semaines que je squatte le site d'apple à rafraichir la page toutes les 30 secondes, et là depuis hier mon status est à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"... J'espérais intimement qu'il arrive vendredi, mais c'est mal parti vu que je n'ai toujours pas de numéro de suivi UPS... Et la livraison est prévue pour le 3 novembre (initialement 5-6 novembre)

Donc voila j'espère bientot recevoir le mien et enfin avoir mon premier avis après avoir longuement bavé devant les photos/commentaires portés sur ce MB...


----------



## jeremyzed (30 Octobre 2008)

Le mb est aussi arrivé a chilly mazzarin...Manque plus que l'ipod ! Bon ca semble juste pour être livré aujourdhui. Au pire demain  Mais bon on y croit quand meme


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> CA Y est je viens de raccrocher ...
> J'ai fait état de mon cas voir ci dessus . J'ai très clairement revu avec le chargé de clientèle le tracking de mes Articles MBP + Apple care et ce depuis l'asie !!
> Le MBP a été customisé a Shangai et est arrivé a Tilburg le 26/10
> L'apple Care lui a été expédié depuis une plateforme anglaise et reçu a Tilburg le 23/10
> ...



Si ca bouge pour toi cette aprem...pourait tu m'envoyer le mail de ce gentil monsieur par message perso.

Je te remercie par avance...


----------



## Albert77250 (30 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour le petit sondage express de la matinée, qui (à par moi) à son MBP bloqué en Hollande depuis lundi sans numéro de tracking avec le statut "enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" ?



Moi :sleep:


----------



## berlool (30 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Si ca bouge pour toi cette aprem...pourait tu m'envoyer le mail de ce gentil monsieur par message perso.
> 
> Je te remercie par avance...



J'allais te demander la même chose


----------



## GenOMac (30 Octobre 2008)

Des que j des news je vous dis ce qu'il en est .. si ca bouge .
En même temps ils sont plusieurs sur les call center vous pourriez comme il me l'a dit pour moi agir des aujourd'hui si vous appelez le 0820046046 puis touche 2 car il est pas encore tard pour faire bouger les choses dans l'après midi sur cette plateforme de m**** ...
surtout si votre bébé est la bas à attendre pour.... rien !!


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Des que j des news je vous dis ce qu'il en est .. si ca bouge .
> En même temps ils sont plusieurs sur les call center vous pourriez comme il me l'a dit pour moi agir des aujourd'hui si vous appelez le 0820046046 puis touche 2 car il est pas encore tard pour faire bouger les choses dans l'après midi sur cette plateforme de m**** ...
> surtout si votre bébé est la bas à attendre pour.... rien !!



J'ai appelé la plateforme au moins un fois par jour depuis lundi...et j'ai jamais eu la chance de tomber sur une personne efficace...


----------



## GenOMac (30 Octobre 2008)

Justement voila un argument de choix pour te permettre de dire lors ton prochain appel , que tu es tombé sur des quiches et que pour avoir un suivi tu souhaites garder le contact avec ton interlocuteur sagissant de ta commande ... et la il te file son mail et tu fais le suivi avec lui ... 
Essaye tjrs tu vas peut etre gagner 24H en fonction de ton cas ..


----------



## bossdupad (30 Octobre 2008)

Alors la je ne comprend plus rien.

Sur le suivi d'Apple il y a écrit cela :



> Adresse d&#8217;expédition*******,
> 
> FR25 Oct. 2008 Date de livraison estimée 04 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)
> 
> ...


Ça veut dire qu'il va arriver aujourd'hui?!


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (30 Octobre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Alors la je ne comprend plus rien.
> 
> Sur le suivi d'Apple il y a écrit cela :
> 
> Ça veut dire qu'il va arriver aujourd'hui?!



Non  Il est comme pour nous, probablement dans ce pu.... d'entrepôt hollandais.


----------



## jeremyzed (30 Octobre 2008)

quand tu as ca, y a encore 4-5 jours d'attente.


----------



## Marsu69 (30 Octobre 2008)

nan ca veut juste dire qu'aujourd'hui (le 30 Oct. 2008) il est passé en statut "Etat actuel de l'expedition - En cours d'acheminement vers le client"

On est plusieurs dans le meme cas, perso ca fais 2 jours que c'est comme ça. A se demander par ou il passer pour acheminer ^^


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (30 Octobre 2008)

J'ai trouvé une vidéo du chargé des opérations d'expédition dans la plateforme en Hollande :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebLJJ3QMmpI


"Mais qu'est ce qui foutent ??!!" 

PS : Détendez vous, il n'y a plus aucune chance que ceux qui n'ont pas de tracking depuis hier aient leur colis avant le week end , y'a plus qu'à patienter jusqu'à lundi.


----------



## bossdupad (30 Octobre 2008)

Ah fausse joie alors .

Mais le numéro de tracking va arriver quand?


----------



## Marsu69 (30 Octobre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> quand tu as ca, y a encore 4-5 jours d'attente.




4 ou 5 jours !!!
Aïe, tu viens de me tuer le moral la.

Allez on tiens le bon bout ^^


----------



## cooldrum (30 Octobre 2008)

Moi j ai :

État actuel de lexpédition	Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)

mais aussi : 

Transporteur assigné
NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

et Date de livraison estimée	31 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement)

donc demain?? ou depart de Hollande demain??? je commence a ne plus ren comprendre car toujours pas de tracking de ma commande


----------



## ArisM (30 Octobre 2008)

cletus a dit:


> Je suis dans la même galère que toi. Commandé le 14 à 20h30 avec un iPod Nano, envoyé le 21 et débité le même jour.
> Depuis lundi, bloqué sur le meme statut : "enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"



Idem a 100%... J'attends que la commande passe chez UPS pour les appeler et prevoir un enlevement chez eux a Geneve demain...


----------



## Skipe (30 Octobre 2008)

Bonjours a tous !

Résumé : commande le 14, exp le 23, debité le 25 et facture reçus le 27. tjr En cours d'acheminement vers le client.

Je viens d'appeler l'AS la nana ma dit que le colis était tjrs à Dam et qui que c'etait fortement improbable de le recevoir demain...

Chaque commande est différente car les MB et MBP partent en avion ou en bateau et qu'ils peuvent faire différentes éscales donc réception NL aléatoire, si les employés sont dans le meme etat que moi quand je suis labas c'est pas etonnant que sa prennent autant de temps :rateau:


----------



## GenOMac (30 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> A la demande générale :
> 
> Commande le 15 au matin, débitée vendredi dernier et facture reçue le samedi. Expédié le 22.



Cooooool Bergamotte .. j'ave suivi ta livraison sur le topic ... Plutôt cool .. fais nous des photos de la bête et met tes impression sur le topic correspondant ... Amuse toi bien !!!


----------



## Smaxintosh (30 Octobre 2008)

Bon j'ai appelé Apple, j'ai raconté vite fait l'histoire de genomac, elle m'a dit qu'elle ne pouvait pas avoir les numéros de tracking aujourd'hui car ils avaient un probleme depuis ce matin et que je n'étais pas le premier a me plaindre ^^ .
Ensuite elle m'a dit qu'effectivement mon Mac etait arrivé a Til burg et que je ne devrais pas tarder a avoir le tracking. Pour finir elle m'a dit que mon mac devrait etre livré Lundi entre 14h30 et 20h.


----------



## Vine71 (30 Octobre 2008)

P*!@$n mon statut a pas bougé depuis Lundi, plus de 4 jours pour faire passer le colis à UPS et faire le trajet Hollande - chez moi, c'est le temps qu'a mis le colis pour faire Shangaï - chez eux pour certains !


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Octobre 2008)

cletus a dit:


> Je confirme. J'ai eu la même version en les appelant hier.
> Mais ceux qui habitent dans des grands centres économiques (type Paris) peuvent espérer le recevoir demain si on a un numéro de tracking aujourd'hui, non?



non, j'ai eu mon tracking hier

je viens d'avoir UPS au telephone impossible d'aller le chercher au centre

le colis va faire Chilly Mazarin -> Courneuve ce soir -> Livraison demain

soit 48h après le tracking


----------



## Albert77250 (30 Octobre 2008)

Je viens d'avoir Apple au téléphone. Je rappelle que ma livraison estimée était pour aujourd'hui le 30 octobre et que comme beaucoup je suis bloqué depuis lundi sur "enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation".
Ils m'ont dit au téléphone que tant que le tracking n'est pas disponible, ça veut dire qu'il n'est pas parti de Hollande. Et qu'il était inutile d'espérer l'avoir avant la fin de la semaine. En gros, les livraisons se feront courant semaine prochaine, en début de semaine si on a de la chance.

Voilà, fin des espoirs de macbook pour le week-end, vive Apple.


----------



## Smaxintosh (30 Octobre 2008)

Et moi c'est depuis vendredi dernier qu'il a pas bougé le statut


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> Ahaha, histoire de faire le relou, je les ai rappellé ce matin.
> _
> "la gentille mademoiselle apple me que qu'elle est vraiment désolée mais finalement, mon colis est encore en hollande...son collègue à du mal m'informer...elle va mettre un mot dans mon dossier pour que je sois assigné a un transporteur privé prioritaire (genre^^)...et elle rajoute également rajouter a mon dossier qu'il faut me faire un geste commercial et de les rappeller qd je recois mon book pour qu'il m'envoie une housse..."_
> 
> Bref, qui a une corde ?


j'ai eu la même mais elle ne m'as parlé de housse

Une Apple Remote me suffirait mais je ne sais pas si ils ont eu le temps de me la mettre vu que j'ai eu le track même pas 1h30 après avoir raccroché


----------



## itako (30 Octobre 2008)

Une housse? ils ont sorti des housse?!
En tout cas ça chier, le mien part que dans une semaine...


----------



## Bibibear (30 Octobre 2008)

Super le mien est passé de la chine à la corée lol


----------



## berlool (30 Octobre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Une housse? ils ont sorti des housse?!
> En tout cas ça chier, le mien part que dans une semaine...



Oui elle m'a dit une housse pour le mac ou pour l'ipod (qui est deja vendu:mouais. je suppose que c'est des modèles qui sont en vente sur l'applestore genre les be.ez (que j'ai deja:mouais.

sinon c'est kler que je prefere une apple remote ou un adaptateur mdp/vga...ou un Led cinema display ^^

Bref je pense pas qu'il les mette dans le colis car elle m'a dit de les rappeller qd j'ai recu le mac pour le geste commercial


----------



## Vine71 (30 Octobre 2008)

Ca me gonfle vraiment, maintenant je l'aurai pas avant Vendredi prochain... Dans les premiers à commander, dans les derniers servi.. dire qu'en passant par la Fnac on l'a dans la semaine... 

J'aimerais quand même bien savoir pourquoi ça met autant de temps en Hollande alors qu'il n'y a presque rien à faire ! UPS sont vraiment à la rue... 

ps : j'ai vu aussi que pour le remboursement de l'iPod, fallait tout envoyer dans le mois qui suit la date de commande, mais c'est pas évident avec leur délais de livraison !


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

expedition prevue dans 7 jours ouvrable ce matin est passe a "expedier".


----------



## Pdg (30 Octobre 2008)

Albert77250 a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir Apple au téléphone. Je rappelle que ma livraison estimée était pour aujourd'hui le 30 octobre et que comme beaucoup je suis bloqué depuis lundi sur "enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation".
> Ils m'ont dit au téléphone que tant que le tracking n'est pas disponible, ça veut dire qu'il n'est pas parti de Hollande. Et qu'il était inutile d'espérer l'avoir avant la fin de la semaine. En gros, les livraisons se feront courant semaine prochaine, en début de semaine si on a de la chance.
> 
> Voilà, fin des espoirs de macbook pour le week-end, vive Apple.


 

He bien c'est simple : je ne suis pas d'accord. Chaque demie-journée de retard signifie pour moi un retard de boulot, et ce n'est juste pas possible. C'est même pas une question de pognon, c'est simplement impossible.

Tout à l'heure j'appelle. Si je ne peux pas l'avoir demain, j'annule et je pars prendre un pc pourri à la fnac. Bien forcé.


----------



## itako (30 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Tout à l'heure j'appelle. Si je ne peux pas l'avoir demain, j'annule et je pars prendre un pc pourri à la fnac. Bien forcé.




Déconne pas mec, sinon prend un mac a la fnac que tu leur rend avant 15 jours, par contre je suis pas sur qu'il te rembourse.. je crois que c'est plutot un avoir... oué remarque 1500 euros d'avoir c'est moyen... :sick:

(huhu strasbourg aussi)


----------



## ordimans (30 Octobre 2008)

JE vais le chercher à 15h, trop bizarre UPS. Il sait pas où c'est donc il m'a appelé à 8h moi je dormais tranquillement
JE le rapelle là il me dit cette aprem ca va être chaud mais on peut se retrouverà  mi chemin donc sur le parking d'un magasin de meuble pas loin de chez moi.
Trop chelou, en plus numéro de portable c'est sa copine qui répond lol.
Il va pas essayer de me le piquer quand même

Sinon j'ai pas tout lu mais pas de chose surprenante d'après ce que j'ai lu, BErgamote a reàu aujourd'hui
Moi également, il reste qui aujourd'hui

Et pdg aucune nouvelle

lol le suivi UPS marque ça
UN N°DE RUE CORRECT EST NECESSAIRE POUR LA LIVRAISON. UPS RECHERCHE CETTE INFORMATION.                                                                                               

Exception pour le statut
Bah oui je suis pas numéroté et alors


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (30 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Cooooool Bergamotte .. j'ave suivi ta livraison sur le topic ... Plutôt cool .. fais nous des photos de la bête et met tes impression sur le topic correspondant ... Amuse toi bien !!!




Je n'ai malheureusement pas d'appareil photo...


----------



## Magster (30 Octobre 2008)

Date de livraison estimée 05 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)  État actuel de l&#8217;expéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais30 Oct. 2008

alors alors alors ? vous pensez que c pour quand ???? Aucun numéro pour trazcking mais déjà débité te facture reçue et expédié le 26


----------



## scullydidine (30 Octobre 2008)

Ils mettent "expédition dans les délais" donc c'est la date affichée : 5 nov...

Sinon, tu devrais cacher tes numéros...


----------



## ordimans (30 Octobre 2008)

Débité déjà, pas d'Ipod ?
Car je dirais que le 5 tu as chez toi ca correspond
Le colis part lundi de hollande ou demain peut être
Donc au mieux le 4 et tu gagneras un jour comme moi

Sur le suivi apple, j'ai ça
Adresse incorrecte - Veuillez contacter le transporteur pour confirmer l'adresse

La prochaine fois je fais livrer au bar ca sera plus simple, il me disait de repasser demain car je crois qu'il a la freebopx de ma soeur a livré sur la même ville lol. Mais il m'a dit on fait mi chemin
trop drôle le gars


----------



## Pdg (30 Octobre 2008)

Marrant, ton livreur, Ordimans 

Sinon, c'est vrai que je suis assez désespéré.

Je comptais utiliser à fond ce week-end pour rattraper mon retard, mais ça sera certainement pas possible...

En tout cas, je plains d'avance celui/celle qui m'aura au téléphone. 

Parce que "date de livraison", ça veut dire ce que ça veut dire. C'est pas "prise en charge par le transporteur", ni "expédition", mais bien "livraison"... Et ça, j'en démordrais pas. :mouais:

Et puis 2 coups de fil en 2 jours : et à chaque fois, vous en saurez plus demain, c'est doucement lourdingue.

Pour une commande le 14, validée de suite, expédiée le 21, facture/débit le 23 et 24... Je trouve que ça va bien comme ça. Surtout quand mon collègue se fout de ma gueule parce qu'on a commandé ensemble et que le sien est sur son bureau depuis une semaine !

La zen attitude, c'est bien joli, mais y'a un moment où mon tempérament d'alsacien râleur reprend le dessus.


'fin bref, Apple store, c'est demain ou niet. Sauf s'ils parviennent à me convaincre d'attendre lundi. Au choix : Apple care ou Time capsule. (autant dire, je peux me brosser)


----------



## Vine71 (30 Octobre 2008)

Magster a dit:


> Date de livraison estimée 05 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)  État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais30 Oct. 2008
> 
> alors alors alors ? vous pensez que c pour quand ???? Aucun numéro pour trazcking mais déjà débité te facture reçue et expédié le 26



Date de livraison estimée entre le 31/10 et le 03/11, mais mon statut est moins avancé que le tiens... Mon MB regarde passer les autres en Hollande j'ai l'impression :rateau:.


----------



## Vine71 (30 Octobre 2008)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une bonne théorie pour expliquer le traitement aléatoire des livraisons ?


----------



## berlool (30 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Marrant, ton livreur, Ordimans
> 
> Sinon, c'est vrai que je suis assez désespéré.
> 
> ...



Tiens nous au courant pdg. T'appelle quand ?

Sinon moi toujours date de livraison estimée : 30 octobre et tjrs pas de tracking


----------



## tsunammis (30 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

De mon coté j'ai le statut :

Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)

Ensuite à gauche je peux voir :

Numéro de suivi du transporteur :

8080742xxx

Transporteur assigné

NL Distribution Center

Je croyais que c'était soit TNT soit UPS, j'ai beau essayé le n° de suivi sur ups ou tnt rien ne marche.

J'ai reçu la facture, j'ai été débité, comment pourrais-je suivre mon colis alors ?

Merci à l'avance.


----------



## luxlux (30 Octobre 2008)

Vine71 a dit:


> ps : j'ai vu aussi que pour le remboursement de l'iPod, fallait tout envoyer dans le mois qui suit la date de commande, mais c'est pas évident avec leur délais de livraison !



J'ai demandé à Apple lors de ma commande et il ne faut pas s'inquiéter, ils sont tout à fait au courant surtout qu'on est beaucoup dans ce cas là!


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Octobre 2008)

la dépénalisation du cannabis en Hollande?


----------



## Magster (30 Octobre 2008)

Et je précise que je vis en belgique  et un fidèle client d'ups


----------



## berlool (30 Octobre 2008)

tsunammis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> De mon coté j'ai le statut :
> 
> ...



ahaha en fait ton colis viens juste de partir de shangaï pour les pays bas 

non je blague, tu peux pas le suivre pour l'instant, il viens de partir des pays bas je pense et tu va pas tarder a recevoir ton num de tracking ups (oui je sais ca fait très "service client apple" comme remarque ^^) et là tu pourra le suivre


----------



## tsunammis (30 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> ahaha en fait ton colis viens juste de partir de shangaï pour les pays bas
> 
> non je blague, tu peux pas le suivre pour l'instant, il viens de partir des pays bas je pense et tu va pas tarder a recevoir ton num de tracking ups (oui je sais ca fait très "service client apple" comme remarque ^^) et là tu pourra le suivre



Merci, j'espère l'avoir pour demain, je rêve peut-être mais ça serai super.

;-)


----------



## Pdg (30 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> Tiens nous au courant pdg. T'appelle quand ?
> 
> Sinon moi toujours date de livraison estimée : 30 octobre et tjrs pas de tracking


 

Sans problème. J'appelle dès que mes patients me laissent un répis suffisant (la santé avant tout )


----------



## ArisM (30 Octobre 2008)

Je viens d'appeler Apple pour la 3eme fois cette semaine. Mauvaise nouvelle il ne partira de Hollande que demain et donc ça m'étonnerait de l'avoir demain. Peut être que je pourrais le chercher chez UPS si c'est pas trop loin de chez moi... Mme Apple ma dit qu'ils ont bcp de problèmes pour la livraison trop de succès! Et en Hollande ils n'arrivent pas a suivre la cadence des arrivées depuis l'asie... Elle s'est excuse gentillement et ma promis un dedomagement sous forme de cadeau sur l'Apple Store des que jaurais reçu le MacBook! Une housse me ferait bien plaisir! Donc peut être demain mais avec une très minime chance mais un petit cadeau... Voilà!


----------



## Pdg (30 Octobre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> Je viens d'appeler Apple pour la 3eme fois cette semaine. Mauvaise nouvelle il ne partira de Hollande que demain et donc ça m'étonnerait de l'avoir demain. Peut être que je pourrais le chercher chez UPS si c'est pas trop loin de chez moi... Mme Apple ma dit qu'ils ont bcp de problèmes pour la livraison trop de succès! Et en Hollande ils n'arrivent pas a suivre la cadence des arrivées depuis l'asie... Elle s'est excuse gentillement et ma promis un dedomagement sous forme de cadeau sur l'Apple Store des que jaurais reçu le MacBook! Une housse me ferait bien plaisir! Donc peut être demain mais avec une très minime chance mais un petit cadeau... Voilà!


 
Ah, au moins une réponse un peu précise.
Bon courage, en tout cas


----------



## bapt076 (30 Octobre 2008)

Tsunammis dsl pour toi mais faut compter 48h entre la prise en charge en hollande et la réception, j'ai eut mon tracking hier soir et c'est mort pour aujourd'hui, rien que 4h30 pour faire bruxelles paris on comprend pourquoi c'est lent ... et en plus tout les colis ne voyagent pas ensemble alors ...


----------



## berlool (30 Octobre 2008)

bapt076 a dit:


> Dsl pour toi mais faut compter 48h entre la prise en charge en hollande et la réception, j'ai eut mon tracking hier soir et c'est mort pour aujourd'hui, rien que 4h30 pour faire bruxelles paris on comprend pourquoi c'est lent ... et en plus tout les colis ne voyagent pas ensemble alors ...


tu veut direque t'as eu ton tracking hier soir et que ton colis est a Paris aujourd'hui ??

Ca veut dire que si je l'ai ce soir, il peut etre demain a paris et aller le chercher au depot..


----------



## cooldrum (30 Octobre 2008)

Enfin le debut du tracking de UPS,... mais je ne sais toujours pas ou est mon mb.. quelqu un peut me redonner le num d UPS car j ai beau chercher, je n arrive pas a le retrouver!! je dois avoir une polio au niveau des yeux 
Ca sent bientot la fin d un calvere!! Peut etre demain!!


----------



## docbike (30 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Si on s'adresse à tous ceux qui ont déjà reçu leur *NEW* MacBook ou MacBook Pro, qu'elle est le délai moyen entre le "Clic" de la commande et le "Dring Dring" du livreur à domicile ??
C'est vrai que dans les quelques 52 pages de ce sujet....on a un peu de mal à trier tout ça 
MERCI......je suis en attente


----------



## Magster (30 Octobre 2008)

hollande belgique c 24h00 ils s'arrètent pas par bruxelle pour la wallonie


----------



## docbike (30 Octobre 2008)

docbike a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si on s'adresse à tous ceux qui ont déjà reçu leur *NEW* MacBook ou MacBook Pro, qu'elle est le délai moyen entre le "Clic" de la commande et le "Dring Dring" du livreur à domicile ??
> C'est vrai que dans les quelques 52 pages de ce sujet....on a un peu de mal à trier tout ça
> MERCI......je suis en attente




OUPSSS......*77 pages*, j'avais mal vu :rose:


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Octobre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> Je viens d'appeler Apple pour la 3eme fois cette semaine. Mauvaise nouvelle il ne partira de Hollande que demain et donc ça m'étonnerait de l'avoir demain. Peut être que je pourrais le chercher chez UPS si c'est pas trop loin de chez moi... Mme Apple ma dit qu'ils ont bcp de problèmes pour la livraison trop de succès! Et en Hollande ils n'arrivent pas a suivre la cadence des arrivées depuis l'asie... Elle s'est excuse gentillement et ma promis un dedomagement sous forme de cadeau sur l'Apple Store des que jaurais reçu le MacBook! Une housse me ferait bien plaisir! Donc peut être demain mais avec une très minime chance mais un petit cadeau... Voilà!



pour avoir ces infos tu leur a dit quoi?
Et pour le dédomagement c'est toi qui a demandé? et quoi?

Je vais les appeler là c'est pour ça!


----------



## berlool (30 Octobre 2008)

docbike a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si on s'adresse à tous ceux qui ont déjà reçu leur *NEW* MacBook ou MacBook Pro, qu'elle est le délai moyen entre le "Clic" de la commande et le "Dring Dring" du livreur à domicile ??
> C'est vrai que dans les quelques 52 pages de ce sujet....on a un peu de mal à trier tout ça
> MERCI......je suis en attente



impossible à dire, certain l'on commandé le 14 comme moi et n'ont toujours rien recu, d'autre l'on commandé apres et font deja joujou avec.
Quelqu'un l'a commandé aujourd'hui il me semble et ils lui annonce un reception pour le 20 et quelques novembre
C'est, comment dire...aléatoire
De plus tout dépende du contenu de ta commande, si tu a rajouté des options/ipod/imprimante ca ralonge (considerablement) les delais.


----------



## berlool (30 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> pour avoir ces infos tu leur a dit quoi?
> Et pour le dédomagement c'est toi qui a demandé? et quoi?
> 
> Je vais les appeler là c'est pour ça!



j'ai eu les meme infos en leur donnant simplement le numéro de commande. Apres ca dépend sur qui tu tombe, apparament certain sont pas aidés...
pour le cadeaux en guise de geste commercial, la demoiselle me l'a proposé (sacoche pour mac ou ipod) sans que je le lui demande.


----------



## Pdg (30 Octobre 2008)

Bon. Coup de fil. Pas content.

Le type ne m'a rien appris. 

"Oui, ça peut avoir du retard.
- d'accord, mais ce n'est pas ça que je vous demande.
- alors, votre livraison est prévue pour le 30...
- Aujourd'hui, quoi...
gros blanc
- euh oui.
- et donc vous me confirmez que j'ai de bonnes chances de le recevoir aujourd'hui ou demain même si je n'ai pas de transporteur ?
- Ah, je dirais qu'il y a peu de chances.
- Et donc ?
- Il y a du retard"

Bref, le dialogue de sourds.

Je lui ai parlé des dates foireuses qui sont encore annoncées, du manque de suivi ; et SURTOUT que des gens l'ont déjà, à config équivalente depuis un temps non négligeable...

Là, il a bien voulu avouer qu'il était hier à Tilburg. Depuis, pas de nouvelles.

Bref, je suis vert. Il m'a même dit que ce n'était pas possible de me prévenir quand ils auront des nouvelles. Tout ce que j'avais à faire, c'était attendre, et regarder sur le site.



Pas content.


Vous avez fait quoi, demandé un responsable ?


----------



## misscolibry (30 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour
Je suis dans le même cas que beaucoup d'entre vous apparemment :

Macbook 2.4 4GB et remote + ipod nano 

Commandés le 15 octobre au soir
Expédition le 24 octobre
Débités le 28 octobre
Livraison estimée le 3 novembre
Actualisation du suivi le 29 octobre : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais
Mais toujours aucun n° de suivi ups...

Je suis déçue que la commande n'arrive pas plus vite en ayant commandé le 15.... Et surtout de n'avoir aucune infos sur où peut bien être mon colis que j'attends avec impatience...
En tout cas c'est cool de voir que l'on est pas seule dans ce cas là... :mouais:


----------



## ordimans (30 Octobre 2008)

Re
Je reviens je l'ai dans les mains
Et c'est bien deux colis, donc faudra m'expliqué pourquoi il regroupe par la hollande on aurait pu recevoir en même temps uqe les premiers

Je vais déballé tout ça, et y aura dfes photos vous inquiétez pas même une vidéo
Et hyper sympa le livreur c'était un remplacant ilk me dit j'avais pas de carte et donc je savais pas où c'était
Enfin c'est vrai quand on connais pas c'est chaud maintenant il saura surtout que je vais recommander des trucs par ups


----------



## scullydidine (30 Octobre 2008)

cool  contente pour toi Ordimans...

En attente de tes tofs et vidéo!


----------



## misscolibry (30 Octobre 2008)

cool pour toi Ordimans. J'ai cru voir que ton mac avait été expédié le 24 mais je me trompe peut être...
Dans ce cas je ne comprend pas pourquoi moi je ne l'ai pas dans les mains ! :hein:


----------



## dr-koopa (30 Octobre 2008)

misscolibry a dit:


> cool pour toi Ordimans. J'ai cru voir que ton mac avait été expédié le 24 mais je me trompe peut être...
> Dans ce cas je ne comprend pas pourquoi moi je ne l'ai pas dans les mains ! :hein:



dans le même cas ! le miens a été expédié le 23 et toujours rien ! 

tu avais un ipod avec ??? -> rapport aux deux colis


----------



## Vine71 (30 Octobre 2008)

Je me souviens plus si ils envoient un mail pour demander si on est satisfait de la commande..


----------



## bapt076 (30 Octobre 2008)

Là j'ai juste le mac qui est sur paris le iPod est entre Bruxelles et paris depuis 11h,il devrait plus tardé donc oui ta des chances de pouvoir allez le chercher au centre 

Mais c'est vrai que l'histoire de regroupement en hollande c'est du foutage de gueule parce que finalement ils ont jamais voyagé ensemble !! ils vont juste m'être livrait ensemble c'est tout. 
Vraiment la galère ...

Ps : j'vais confirmé ça dans 15min mais apparemment c'est 2h entre le départ de hollande et l'arrivée en Belgique, et 4h30 pour Belgique paris, après les délais entre les expéditions sont très variables. 

Donc pour moi j'espère que y aura une livraison pour mon centre pour se soir, vous savez a quelle heure ils ferment les centres UPS ?


----------



## misscolibry (30 Octobre 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> dans le même cas ! le miens a été expédié le 23 et toujours rien !
> 
> tu avais un ipod avec ??? -> rapport aux deux colis




Voici la commande en détail : 
Macbook 2.4 4GB et remote + ipod nano 

Commandés le 15 octobre au soir
Expédition le 24 octobre
Débités le 28 octobre
Livraison estimée le 3 novembre
Actualisation du suivi le 29 octobre : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais
Mais toujours aucun n° de suivi ups...

As tu un n° de suivi ?


----------



## tisoucrey (30 Octobre 2008)

misscolibry a dit:


> Voici la commande en détail :
> Macbook 2.4 4GB et remote + ipod nano
> 
> Commandés le 15 octobre au soir
> ...



Je suis dans le meme cas que toi misscolibry, toujours pas de numéro de suivi


----------



## berlool (30 Octobre 2008)

bapt076 a dit:


> Là j'ai juste le mac qui est sur paris le iPod est entre Bruxelles et paris depuis 11h,il devrait plus tardé donc oui ta des chances de pouvoir allez le chercher au centre



ah..encore un petit  espoir de l'avoir demain alors peu etre surtout que mon status vien enfine de passer à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" (qui sont je le rappelle : Livraison estimée 30 Oct. 2008"  )


----------



## misscolibry (30 Octobre 2008)

tisoucrey a dit:


> Je suis dans le meme cas que toi misscolibry, toujours pas de numéro de suivi


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Octobre 2008)

Perso ça a toujours pas bougé.. J'attends jusqu'à 16h et je les appelle...


----------



## docbike (30 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> impossible à dire, certain l'on commandé le 14 comme moi et n'ont toujours rien recu, d'autre l'on commandé apres et font deja joujou avec.
> Quelqu'un l'a commandé aujourd'hui il me semble et ils lui annonce un reception pour le 20 et quelques novembre
> C'est, comment dire...aléatoire
> De plus tout dépende du contenu de ta commande, si tu a rajouté des options/ipod/imprimante ca ralonge (considerablement) les delais.



OK, je vois...
J'ai moi même commandé le 27 de ce mois, et on m'annonce une livraison le 10/11 Novembre..!
Est-ce qu'on peut réellement compter sur le délai annoncé ?


----------



## berlool (30 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Perso ça a toujours pas bougé.. J'attends jusqu'à 16h et je les appelle...



t'inquiete, ca va pas tarder, vu que tout nos dates corresondent, ils doivent etre sur la même palette


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (30 Octobre 2008)

misscolibry a dit:


> Voici la commande en détail :
> Macbook 2.4 4GB et remote + ipod nano
> 
> Commandés le 15 octobre au soir
> ...


Exactement pareil sauf que j'ai été facturé et débité hier (et j'avais commandé le 15 à 13h30).

C'est vraiment la misère leur service logistique...


----------



## berlool (30 Octobre 2008)

docbike a dit:


> OK, je vois...
> J'ai moi même commandé le 27 de ce mois, et on m'annonce une livraison le 10/11 Novembre..!
> Est-ce qu'on peut réellement compter sur le délai annoncé ?



Pour ma part je te répondrai non car le délai annoncé c'etait le 30 oct et que j'ai toujours rien


----------



## dr-koopa (30 Octobre 2008)

misscolibry a dit:


> Voici la commande en détail :
> Macbook 2.4 4GB et remote + ipod nano
> 
> Commandés le 15 octobre au soir
> ...



les détails de ma commande : 
-Macbook 2.4GHz + ipod nano

commandé le 16 octobre au soir (vers 21h30)
expédié le 23 octobre
livraison estimée le 4-5 novembre 
actualisation du suivis le 27 octobre : enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation / livraison estimée au 31 octobre (sujet à changement)) 
toujours pas de n° de suivis
débité le 24


----------



## Pdg (30 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> t'inquiete, ca va pas tarder, vu que tout nos dates corresondent, ils doivent etre sur la même palette


 

Commandé le 14, expédié le 21 ?

La prochaine fois, je vais à Shangai en vélo, ça ira plus vite...

Et qu'on ne me dise pas qu'UPS est surchargé... Ils livrent dans toute l'Europe. C'est un peu comme si les infos sortaient une dépèche comme quoi la Poste n'assurerait pas le courrier demain : trop de lettres. C'est ridicule.


----------



## ordimans (30 Octobre 2008)

Expédié le 22 moi de Shanghai donc sans numéro
Et après expédié le 26 enfin en cours de départ je sais plus quoi vers le client
Mais les délais annoncés sont respectés sauf pour quelqu'un enfin sur l'immense nombre de commande je pense qu'ils en respectent plus de 50% quand même.

Sinon les photos sont dns la galerie switch, et je mettrais les vidéos faut que je les monte

Sinon sur le ticket UPS y a la référence en WW et la référence de la commande ou du client je sais plus, donc sur UPS ca doit être possible d'avoir un suivi avec ces références ou au téléphone au pire.
Et de la suivre de shanghai

Et d'ailleurs je l'ai montré sur la vidéo mais il y a un ticket tout petit sur le carton UPS avec marqué 21/10/2008 donc surement la date de départ de Shanghai mais il a décollé le lendemain. Bref je suis satisfait
Par contre faut découper les codes barres pour le remboursement mais lesquels ?
Y en a 4


----------



## docbike (30 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> Pour ma part je te répondrai non car le délai annoncé c'etait le 30 oct et que j'ai toujours rien




OUAIS...mais le 30, c'est aujourd'hui, non ?


----------



## dr-koopa (30 Octobre 2008)

docbike a dit:


> OUAIS...mais le 30, c'est aujourd'hui, non ?



That is the problem


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (30 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> ah..encore un petit  espoir de l'avoir demain alors peu etre surtout que mon status vien enfine de passer à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" (qui sont je le rappelle : Livraison estimée 30 Oct. 2008"  )



je veux pas te décourager mais j'ai ce statut "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" depuis Mardi soir (Date de livraison estimé : 3 novembre) et toujours rien depuis (si : j'ai reçu la facture )


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

Je sais pas vous mais j'arrive plus a me connecté au store US.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Je sais pas vous mais j'arrive plus a me connecté au store US.


  Ca me l'a fait un coup mais c'est revenu à la normale...


----------



## berlool (30 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Commandé le 14, expédié le 21 ?
> 
> La prochaine fois, je vais à Shangai en vélo, ça ira plus vite...
> 
> Et qu'on ne me dise pas qu'UPS est surchargé... Ils livrent dans toute l'Europe. C'est un peu comme si les infos sortaient une dépèche comme quoi la Poste n'assurerait pas le courrier demain : trop de lettres. C'est ridicule.



ouép tout pareil 



Asakurayoh11 a dit:


> je veux pas te décourager mais j'ai ce statut "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" depuis Mardi soir (Date de livraison estimé : 3 novembre) et toujours rien depuis (si : j'ai reçu la facture )



Mais moi la date de livraison estimée est le 30 octobre et j'ai recu la facture vendredi dernier... mais bon c'est clair que je croyais pas une seconde ce que j'ai dit plus haut, je me prepare deja psycologiquement a passer le we sans le macbook :/


----------



## OL54 (30 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part : MacBook commandé le dimanche 26 octobre sur l'applestore, réception le 7 novembre, voire avant ! 
C'est mon premier mac, j'suis trop excité ! 



Par contre (j'suis désolé si ce n'est pas l'endroit approprié), j'aurai voulu savoir si ces deux objets :
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Adaptateur-mini-DVI-vs-DVI-Apple-Macbook-iMac-Powerbook_W0QQitemZ310095506146QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310095506146&_trkparms=72%3A1367|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

et

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Premium-10-FT-3M...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

sont suffisants pour faire passer l'image entre le macbook et un écran LCD.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Octobre 2008)

Je suis au tél... Je vous donner des news intéressantes... Ca va vous plaire !!!


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Je suis au tél... Je vous donner des news intéressantes... Ca va vous plaire !!!



J'ai peur..............


----------



## darghorn (30 Octobre 2008)

Oula oui tu fais flipper la ... lol


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Octobre 2008)

Alors j'ai enfin eu quelqu'un de compétent et d'honnête au bout du fil...
Alors ils a reçu ce matin un mail de son superviseur pour lui dire qu'il y avait 2 jours de retard à Tilburg... oui oui vous entendez bien... Et donc dans mon cas, la livraison était prévue le 31 octobre et elle ne se passera que le 3 ou 4...
Voila les amis!


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (30 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Alors j'ai enfin eu quelqu'un de compétent et d'honnête au bout du fil...
> Alors ils a reçu ce matin un mail de son superviseur pour lui dire qu'il y avait 2 jours de retard à Tilburg... oui oui vous entendez bien... Et donc dans mon cas, la livraison était prévue le 31 octobre et elle ne se passera que le 3 ou 4...
> Et donc si vous insister un petit peu en signifiant votre mécontentement pour les diverses raisons évoquées sur ce topic vous pourrez peut être avoir un petit geste commercial... de l'ordre de 4% du montant de votre commande...
> Voila les amis!


Ceux qui ont toujours eu : Delivers: 04 Nov, 2008 - 05 Nov, 2008 et Date de livraison estimée 03 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)
Alors qu'on a commandé le 14 ou le 15... ils ont droit à queudalle...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai : Delivers: 03 Nov, 2008 - 04 Nov, 2008 et Date de livraison estimée 31 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement)
Commandé le 15 au matin...


----------



## baindejardin (30 Octobre 2008)

Est-ce que le statut de la commande "Non expédié" veut dire qu'il a été fabriqué mais qu'il n'est pas encore expédié ou qu'il n'a pas encore été personnalisé (DD 7200 et 2,8ghz) ???

Merci d'avance !


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Ceux qui ont toujours eu : Delivers: 04 Nov, 2008 - 05 Nov, 2008 et Date de livraison estimée 03 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)
> Alors qu'on a commandé le 14 ou le 15... ils ont droit à queudalle...



Tant qu'apple n'est pas en retard. Pourquoi vousdrais tu qu'il fasse un geste commercial

Deja qu'un geste pour 2 jours de retard, je troue ca plutôt sympa...

Non expedie, ca veut dire non expedie.


----------



## ordimans (30 Octobre 2008)

4% même si on a déjà eu une réduc, dommage qu'il soit pas en retard enfin je poste depuis le Mac là bah rien à avoir avec la Fnac, ca marche nikel le trackpad j'adore moins qui aime pas trop ça j'ai augmenté la vitesse cependant. De plus les clics sous Mac OS X je comprends pas encore des fois onb doit cliquer deux fois et des fois une fois. Enfin je vais posté dans les impressions. Sinon la date de livraison initiale prévue peut encore être respecté pour bous, pas celle du suivi détaillé mais moi c'était le 3-4 au début et donc je l'ai eu avant. Enfin bonne chance je pense pas revenir ici, tout a été dit de toute façon.

Même avis que Rizoto, tant qu'il sont pas en retard ils ont rien à faire, enfin moi commandé le 15 au soir avec Ipod et perso à 2,8Ghz. Sinon attendez demain qui sait vous l'aurez peut être enfin certains colis ici ont du retard : Yun et A l'aize Breizh


----------



## Raul10 (30 Octobre 2008)

baindejardin a dit:


> Est-ce que le statut de la commande "Non expédié" veut dire qu'il a été fabriqué mais qu'il n'est pas encore expédié ou qu'il n'a pas encore été personnalisé (DD 7200 et 2,8ghz) ???
> 
> Merci d'avance !



Mais lol quoi... qu'est ce que tu veux qu'on te dise... y'en a marre quand même...  "Non expédié" ça veut dire "Non expédié"... C'est tout ce qu'on peut te dire...


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

je viens de les appeler, je suis enfin tombé sur un mec compétant.
Par contre il m'annonce maintenant un truc pour le 4 NOv alors que normalement c'est pour aujourd'hui.......;
On communique par mail maintenant.....
Il a pas parlé de geste commercial........


----------



## Desky (30 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Alors j'ai enfin eu quelqu'un de compétent et d'honnête au bout du fil...
> Alors ils a reçu ce matin un mail de son superviseur pour lui dire qu'il y avait 2 jours de retard à Tilburg... oui oui vous entendez bien... Et donc dans mon cas, la livraison était prévue le 31 octobre et elle ne se passera que le 3 ou 4...
> Et donc si vous insister un petit peu en signifiant votre mécontentement pour les diverses raisons évoquées sur ce topic vous pourrez peut être avoir un petit geste commercial... de l'ordre de 4% du montant de votre commande...
> Voila les amis!



C'est du gros n'importe quoi que des incompétents chez Apple, incapables d'assurer un délai. On a voulu faire les malins a le commander en premier et ba on c'est duper. Ne dis t'on pas premier arriver premier servis chez Apple je  crois que c'est l'inverse.
C'est vraiment rageant surtout quand on voit les delais sur le site de la Fnac qui sont ma foi plus que correcte.

Moi je suis pourqu'on boycottent les futurs produits made in Apple Lol. Ce serai difficilement réalisable mais bon...


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> je viens de les appeler, je suis enfin tombé sur un mec compétant.
> Par contre il m'annonce maintenant un truc pour le 4 NOv alors que normalement c'est pour aujourd'hui.......;
> On communique par mail maintenant.....
> Il a pas parlé de geste commercial........



D'ou le terme :"sujet a changement"


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> D'ou le terme :"sujet a changement"




c'est clair....
ca fait peur......


----------



## baindejardin (30 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Mais lol quoi... qu'est ce que tu veux qu'on te dise... y'en a marre quand même...  "Non expédié" ça veut dire "Non expédié"... C'est tout ce qu'on peut te dire...



Parce que tu crois que ça m'énerve pas moi d'attendre depuis le 16 mon MBP alors qu'il m'annonce maintenant une livraison pour le 21 novembre ?! lol


----------



## dr-koopa (30 Octobre 2008)

haaaaaaa !!!!! mais j'ai compris !! ils veulent nous faire peur pour halloween !!!!


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (30 Octobre 2008)

baindejardin a dit:


> Parce que tu crois que ça m'énerve pas moi d'attendre depuis le 16 mon MBP alors qu'il m'annonce maintenant une livraison pour le 21 novembre ?! lol


Depuis le 16 et t'as le 21 Novembre maintenant ? :mouais:


----------



## baindejardin (30 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Depuis le 16 et t'as le 21 Novembre maintenant ? :mouais:



Eh oui ...
Bienvenue chez Apple et leur réseau !


----------



## Raul10 (30 Octobre 2008)

baindejardin a dit:


> Parce que tu crois que ça m'énerve pas moi d'attendre depuis le 16 mon MBP alors qu'il m'annonce maintenant une livraison pour le 21 novembre ?! lol



T'as commandé quoi avec ton MBP ? Un ipod, une imprimante ? Si t'as prix l'imprimante la moins cher : la Canon MX310, l'expédition est prévu sous 3 semaines... donc...


----------



## brycedream (30 Octobre 2008)

Ralala tous des raleurs lol

Moi commandé le 20, je suis passé en *Prêt(s) à l'expédition *hier 
les Délais ont pas changés:

Délai estimé d'expédition: 1-2 semaines                                                                           
Délai estimé de livraison: 03 Nov, 2008 - 11 Nov, 2008                                              

(Macbook 2.4+Ipod touch+imprimante Mx310)

et pour l'instant je ne m'en plaint pas  faut savoir être patient.

Apple aurait très bien pu annoncé les macbook et les sortir qu'une fois les stock bien fini bien prêt a partir,C'est à dire disons disponible courant novembre 2008.
Mais non ils ont préféré les sortir desuites et nous laisser profité des offres BTS....

Il faut savoir que une fois la chaine bien rodée, et la période de nouveauté passé, un macbook peut etre livré moins de deux jours apres ça commande(c'est arrivé a ma soeur).


----------



## Raul10 (30 Octobre 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> Ralala tous des raleurs lol
> 
> Moi commandé le 20, je suis passé en *Prêt(s) à l'expédition *hier
> les Délais ont pas changés:
> ...



Compte plutôt sur le 11 novembre


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (30 Octobre 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> Ralala tous des raleurs lol
> 
> Moi commandé le 20, je suis passé en *Prêt(s) à l'expédition *hier
> les Délais ont pas changés:
> ...



Tu verras dans 3 semaines avec le message "acheminement vers le client en cours" sans numéro de tracking...


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

J'ai eu du changement...

Une conséquence du (des) coups de fils???


maintenant j'ai :

 En cours d'acheminement vers le client -  Expédition dans les délais30 Oct. 2008



Bon pour le 30 c'est mort...le 31 aussi a mon avis ...ca sera donc lundi ou Mardi....

Part contre pas de tracking....peut etre cette nuit....


----------



## brycedream (30 Octobre 2008)

LA date qui me conviendrait le mieux c'est le 14 donc bon


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> J'ai eu du changement...
> 
> Une conséquence du (des) coups de fils???
> 
> ...



Je pense que ce n'est pas les coups de fil... j'ai appelé 2 fois aujourd'hui et rien n'a bougé pour le moment!


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Je pense que ce n'est pas les coups de fil... j'ai appelé 2 fois aujourd'hui et rien n'a bougé pour le moment!



Comme on est sur la même palette en hollande ca pas tardé pour toi aussi.........allez restons optimiste...........


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Octobre 2008)

CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               30/10/2008                                                                                                                11:00                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                                                      BRUSSELS,
                                                           BE                                                                                                                               30/10/2008                                                                                                                5:31                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                BRUSSELS,
                                                           BE                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                23:57                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                EINDHOVEN, BEST,
                                                           NL                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                22:15                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   29/10/2008                                                                                                                19:26                                                                                                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                                                                                                                              NL                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                9:09                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES                         
pfff rien de changé depuis ce matin... et le mec chez UPS m'as dit qu'il passerait par la Courneuve avant d'arriver chez moi (voila le trajet logique quoi!)


----------



## jossetsoncorp (30 Octobre 2008)

Situation similaire : Commandé le 15 au soir mon statut est " encours d'acheminement vers le client, dans les délais.. blablablablabla... "

J'ai appelé apple et j'ai obtenu mon n° de tracking UPS... par contre je ne vois pas comment suivre mon colis, je ne sais pas où rentrer ces n° sur le site de UPS...

Merci de m'orienter.


----------



## cooldrum (30 Octobre 2008)

Ralph_ a dit:


> CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
> FR                                                                                                                               30/10/2008                                                                                                                11:00                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                                                      BRUSSELS,
> BE                                                                                                                               30/10/2008                                                                                                                5:31                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                BRUSSELS,
> BE                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                23:57                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                EINDHOVEN, BEST,
> ...



pourrais tu me donner le tel que tu as fais pour contacter UPS, car moi je tombe sur un repondeur.... pour ma part, tracking ce matin et "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" donc je guarde espoir.....qu en pensez vous? merciii


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

jossetsoncorp a dit:


> Situation similaire : Commandé le 15 au soir mon statut est " encours d'acheminement vers le client, dans les délais.. blablablablabla... "
> 
> J'ai appelé apple et j'ai obtenu mon n° de tracking UPS... par contre je ne vois pas comment suivre mon colis, je ne sais pas où rentrer ces n° sur le site de UPS...
> 
> Merci de m'orienter.



http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/track?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav


----------



## luxlux (30 Octobre 2008)

jossetsoncorp a dit:


> Situation similaire : Commandé le 15 au soir mon statut est " encours d'acheminement vers le client, dans les délais.. blablablablabla... "
> 
> J'ai appelé apple et j'ai obtenu mon n° de tracking UPS... par contre je ne vois pas comment suivre mon colis, je ne sais pas où rentrer ces n° sur le site de UPS...
> 
> Merci de m'orienter.



Très simplement. Ici > http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/track?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=PriNav
Tu vas devoir te créer un compte. Mais là, c'est la dernière ligne droite pour toi!


----------



## jossetsoncorp (30 Octobre 2008)

Merci, c'est cool... En fait je viens de rappeler apple et ils ont finit par me dire que les n° de trackings n'étaient pas valablent pour la simple et bonne raison que ma commande n'a pas encore été prise en charge par UPS.. cest pour cela que je n'arrivais pas à avoir les infos.
Oula... j'ai l'impression qu'ils s'emmelent...


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Octobre 2008)

cooldrum a dit:


> pourrais tu me donner le tel que tu as fais pour contacter UPS, car moi je tombe sur un repondeur.... pour ma part, tracking ce matin et "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" donc je guarde espoir.....qu en pensez vous? merciii


0821233877

tu fais toujours 0 comme choix et a la fin tu tomberas sur un conseiller


----------



## cariacou (30 Octobre 2008)

Salut a tous !

c'est la première fois que je poste dans ce topic, mais surement pas la dernière, malheuresement.

J'ai commandé le 16 à 10h du matin:
-un macbook 2Ghz config standard (7 jours avt l'exp)
-une apple remote (dispo)
-un adaptateur mdp-dvi (dispo)
-un ipod nano red (3 jours avant l'exp)
-une imprimante HP wifi. (dispo)


La livraison était annoncée le 4-5 novembre. Elle a changé depuis le 27 pour le 3 novembre. Les seuls numéros que j'ai sont les:
808*******, les deux WW000**********, W87*******, 709*******,  904****** , mais aucun ne marche nulle part   .




et voici mes différentes étapes:
16 -> commande acceptée
24 -> expédié (changement de statut le 23)
26 -> En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de livraison
28 -> En cours d'acheminement vers le client(changement de statut le 27)



Malgré des appels quotidients, mon macbook prends la poussière en hollande..
Mais petite nouvelle: j'ai appelé il y a 5 minutes (pour la 4e fois aujourd'hui :d ), et l'apple dame m'a dit qu'elle a reçu un email ce matin qui expliquait que mon macbook allait être pris en charge par le transporteur aujourd'hui, et que j'aurais le numéro de suivi ce soir ou demain matin .
Enfin du nouveau !



Mais bon je pousserait bien un coup de geule à Apple pour la gestion plus que dérisoire de ses commandes, qui n'est de loin pas à la hauteur de ses prix pratiqués !


----------



## chupastar (30 Octobre 2008)

cariacou a dit:


> Salut a tous !
> 
> c'est la première fois que je poste dans ce topic, mais surement pas la dernière, malheuresement.
> 
> ...



On est le 30 et tu dis que tu dois être livré pour le 3 novembre... Je ne comprends pas ton coup de gueule...


----------



## §mat§ (30 Octobre 2008)

Yo les p'tits loulous.

Félicitations à ceux qui ont reçu leur petit bout d'aluminium.

Bon, ce soir mon statut a (enfin) changé: "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final", transporteur: NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER et N° en 8080... qui ne fonctionne pas encore sur le tracking UPS. Je m'adresse donc aux premiers servis: en gros, puis-je l'avoir avant lundi? Est-ce que cela signifie que mon colis est sur le point de quitter la Hollande?

Pour info; MBP 2,53 custom+AppCare+imprimante.

Je l'attends de pied ferme depuis le 15 au matin bordel de diou!


----------



## cariacou (30 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> On est le 30 et tu dis que tu dois être livré pour le 3 novembre... Je ne comprends pas ton coup de gueule...



une vingtaine de jours pour livrer un macbook avec une config de base, c'est plutôt très lent.
Quand on sait que n'importe quel magasin fait partir les éléments séparement quand l'un d'eux n'est pas en stock, et ce quelle que soit la valeur du produit, je trouve qu'Apple abuse vraiment: même le macbook serait arrivé en 10 jours avec un envoi séparé.

Leur politique de groupage est plus ou moins du foutage de gueule : 4 jours pour que mon macbook trouve son ipod 


je serais peut-être livré dans les temps, mais ce n'est pas ce à quoi je m'attendais lorsque l'Apple store annoncait "départ de l'entrepot sous 7 jours"...


----------



## cariacou (30 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Yo les p'tits loulous.
> 
> Félicitations à ceux qui ont reçu leur petit bout d'aluminium.
> 
> ...




tu l'avais eu combien de temps le message "en cours d'acheminement vers le client" ?


----------



## §mat§ (30 Octobre 2008)

cariacou a dit:


> tu l'avais eu combien de temps le message "en cours d'acheminement vers le client" ?



Eh bien depuis le 24 je crois... date d'expédition officielle.
Qu'en est-il de ton côté?


----------



## ordimans (30 Octobre 2008)

Une configuration de base ?
Tu as pris pas mal d'accessoires et tu vas recevoir dans les jours qui viennent
Alors que ceux qui ont pris qu'un mac on pas encore reçu et ion commandé avant toi
Plein toi pas


----------



## GenOMac (30 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Alors j'ai enfin eu quelqu'un de compétent et d'honnête au bout du fil...
> Alors ils a reçu ce matin un mail de son superviseur pour lui dire qu'il y avait 2 jours de retard à Tilburg... oui oui vous entendez bien... Et donc dans mon cas, la livraison était prévue le 31 octobre et elle ne se passera que le 3 ou 4...
> Voila les amis!



je viens tout comme toi de rappeler le call center puisque j'attendais mon tracking ce soir comme une personne me l'avais promis ce matin... sauf que apres avoir eu un chargé de clientèle du call center de la plateforme d'appel de barcelone ... il y a des infos croustillantes ...
Oui comme le dit a l'aide breizh il y a du retard ... mais pas dans le traitement logistique des commandes... c'est dans la mise a jour données de suivis que se soit sur le ouaib comme dans les call center aussi cet apres midi ils (calls center il y en a 2 en europe d'apres ce que j'ai compris) ont recu un mail avec un procédure spécifique a mettre en oeuvre pour les fous furieux (cad nous ) qui petons les plombs ... lol:love:

Lorsque vous appelez , ils doivent envoyer un mail avec vos données au service logistique d'apple qui a mis en place des personnes pour investiguer sur les commandes , et Tracking numbers ...
Mr Comble Nicolas ( mon chargé de clientèle ) avec lequel je viens de raccrocher doit m'appeler demain pour me donner mon N° de suivi ... Ca se trouve ca sera en meme temps que la livraison mdrrrr..
donc pas de panique , les commandes suivent leur cours , mais pas l"informatique ...
Il y aura comme il me l'a précisé des livraisons qui se feront avant que le suivi soit en ligne. A mon avis leur EDI entre Tilburg et les transporteur a du exploser ... lol

Bon courage.. A oui il m'a dit que côté francais ca allait encore on pétais pas trop les plombs ... visiblement nos amis européens ont les abeilles un peu plus que nous...:love::love:


----------



## cariacou (30 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Une configuration de base ?
> Tu as pris pas mal d'accessoires et tu vas recevoir dans les jours qui viennent
> Alors que ceux qui ont pris qu'un mac on pas encore reçu et ion commandé avant toi
> Plein toi pas



Je ne me plains pas, c'est juste un coup de gueule contre Apple. 
Je suis bien conscient que certains l'auront peut-etre après moi; mais quand bien même je trouve ces délais abusifs, car ils peuvent largement être abrégés.
Et je ne pense pas que le nombre accessoires va faire retarder le colis: à partir du moment ou il doit passer en hollande, que ce soit 1 paquet à rencontrer ou plusieurs, ça ne change rien. Par contre, les configs customs doivent bien rallonger les délais.




> Eh bien depuis le 24 je crois... date d'expédition officielle.
> Qu'en est-il de ton côté?


rien n'a changé  j'espère que la iDame ne m'a pas raconté de bêtises !




GenOMac a dit:


> Bon courage.. A oui il m'a dit que côté francais ca allait encore on pétais pas trop les plombs ... visiblement nos amis européens ont les abeilles un peu plus que nous...:love::love:



bizarre... qui est plus raleur que nous ?


----------



## §mat§ (30 Octobre 2008)

Non, comme je l'ai dit, c'est un MBP 2,53 custom (DD 320Go à 7200trs/min) avec la Canon dispo au moment de la commande et l'Apple Care.

Bref, tout ça commandé il y a plus de deux semaines (le 15 au matin) et je viens à peine d'avoir mon N° de tracking, pas encore efficient... Donc en gros c'est pour lundi je pense, pas vraiment de quoi me réjouir, encore du boulot qui s'accumule sans que je puisse faire quoi que ce soit.


----------



## dr-koopa (30 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour ce message plein d'espoir qui illumine ma soirée !!!

Mais a quelle date doit-je me fier ???


----------



## cooldrum (30 Octobre 2008)

petites news!!!! et mauvaise nouvelle

Voila mon cas : commandé le 15,expedie le 23, debité le 25,facturé le 27, tracking aujourd hui
et j ai :

Date de livraison estimée	31 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de lexpédition	Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)	30 Oct. 2008
Signée par		 

Ayant un tracking UPS, j appel pour preparer la livraison ( rdv/heure) et la on me dit :

"mais monsieur, nous n avons pas recu la commande d Apple....blablabla.....il est encore en Hollande....blablabla......" 

donc un peu enervé, j appel Appel 

"oui monsieur on a su cet apres midi que l avait des problemes sur les expeditions en hollande..... mais si je pouvais vous l amener je le ferais ( belle ironie),....puis de toute facon initialement s etait le 3/4 novembre donc vous verrez a cette date!!!!....geste commercial??!!!????.......on verra le 4...."

En gros c est le bordel en Hollande pour pas mal de monde...Donc demain dodo, je pense que j aurais mon mac le week end prochain car je repars dimanche et reviens que vendredi soir.........snifff.........degouté.....un switch retardé!!!!


----------



## GauthZilla (30 Octobre 2008)

Messieurs, (re?) bonjour !

Me revoici sur le profil du tracking pour la seconde fois :mouais::mouais:
Après avoir reçu mon MBP mardi (le 28), j'ai eu la désagréable surprise de constater :
- un bord de la coque avait subi un choc au montage, était enfoncé.... Ca fait plaisir sur une machine neuve :-/
- il y avait du jeu au niveau du cache batterie (commun à tous les modèles ? Je ne sais pas...)
Pour tous ces éléments, passe encore... Puis :
- le trackpad s'est mis à déconner....

J'ai donc appelé Apple ce matin pour procéder à un échange.... Ce qui fait qu'une nouvelle "commande" vient d'être validée pour moi ce jour.... Expédition prévue sous 5 jours ouvrés, livraison aux alentours du 11...

Bref, les boules, mais je tenais aussi à dire que le SAV est vraiment nickel : ils m'ont autorisé à garder mon MBP jusqu'à l'arrivée du nouveau !!!!! Vraiment sympa


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

Encore du changement pour moi

Transporteur :NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER
et numéro de tracking ....080..........

FAit chier j'ai eu une lueur d'espoir


----------



## ordimans (30 Octobre 2008)

Bah c'est le bordel en hollande normal vu le nombre de commandes qu'il doit y avoir, moi j'ai commandé un custom de chez custom avec 2,8Ghz et 320go à 7200tr/min et ben j'ai reçu donc le custom rallonge pas trop quelques jours au pire et encore j'ai commandé le 15 à 20h.
Enfin j'ai enfin un portable. Sinon ca sert à rien d'appeler UPS, déjà c'est bien marqué qu'il prenne pas rendez vous contrairement au transporteur de TV et électroménager. Mais il livre toute la journée c'est déjà bien, moi il s'est déplace à 15h alors qu'il devait bouffer même que c'est sa copine qui a répondu au portable.
Et je lui ai expliqué où j'habitais pour les futurs colis UPS :lol:

Sinon le suivi d'apple est quand même fiable je pense, et au téléphone il y a un gars compétent sous 10. Car quand on voit les réponses données à certains et à d'autres ici.

EDIT: Gauthzilla, moio j'ai aucun problème pour l'instant c'est les premières heures. Le cache en dessous 'ai pas vérifier, les chocs faut que je le tourne dans tout les sens mais à part des traces de doigts sur le plastique et gra^ce au froid c'est apparu. Sinon le trackpad pour l'instant marche et ca a l'air fiable avec le nombre de doigts mais j'attends à l'avenir également. Je prendrai peut être APplecare si elle doit me faire 5 ans, enfin SAV nikel ca marche comment que je le sache ?


----------



## GauthZilla (30 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Le cache en dessous 'ai pas vérifier



Si tu peux regarder ce serait nickel 

C'est en fait du cache de la batterie dont je parle... Sur le mien, c'était assez génant : dès que tu le prenais, tu avais l'impression que la partie allait se décrocher...  Il y avait pas mal de jeu... Ce qui n'était VRAIMENT pas rassurant


----------



## GenOMac (30 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Messieurs, (re?) bonjour !
> 
> Me revoici sur le profil du tracking pour la seconde fois :mouais::mouais:
> Après avoir reçu mon MBP mardi (le 28), j'ai eu la désagréable surprise de constater :
> ...



Tient te revoila Gauthzilla... Pas cool en tout cas tu t'en sors bien c le principal et sincerement tant mieux pour toi ... Ici c le souc j appele deux fois regarde mes posts , le serveur EDI de suivi des N° de tracking n'a pas été mis a jour depuis plus de 36H d'apres mes dernieres infos cad il y a 30 mn ... 
Bref il va y avoir des livraisons sans tn... ptdrrr


----------



## GauthZilla (30 Octobre 2008)

Argh, c'est sur que c'est chiant de ne pas avoir de TN... :mouais:

Mais tu verras, ils sont vraiment pros chez UPS : quand tu regardes l'état du colis, tu te demandes vraiment s'il a traversé la moitié du monde ou s'il vient de chez ta voisine :rateau:


----------



## GenOMac (30 Octobre 2008)

Suis allé a la fnac de lille cet apm . Pour me calmer me suis acheté un sac a dos pour stocker le mbp + mouse wireless , par contre c sur pour avoir essayer les housses larobe actuelles elles ne s'adaptent pas au mbp 15.4 alu
Sur mon suivi online expe apple , c'est en cours d'acheminement depuis le 29 et vu que ces boulets ne mettent plus a jour les track n° , ca se trouve vais ptet etre livré demain ^^ , j'y crois pas trop mais l'espoir fait vivre .
ca a mis combien de temps entre le depart de la hollande et lille pour ton cas ?


----------



## GauthZilla (30 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> pour avoir essayer les housses larobe actuelles elles ne s'adaptent pas au mbp 15.4 alu



Malheureusement, je suis allé chez O2i système (APR derrière le boulevard Faidherbe à Lille) et... le gars m'assuré que ca rentrait parfaitement avec les nouveaux....

J'en ai donc acheté une et.... ben non, ca rentre pas... Bref, je suis vraiment déçu par la boutique, surtout que je n'y allais pas que pour ça (je m'en suis quand meme tiré avec une facture de 160&#8364; )



> ca a mis combien de temps entre le depart de la hollande et lille pour ton cas ?



C'est assez compliqué, et je ne pourrai pas réellement te répondre. En effet, j'ai eu un tracking UPS dès le départ de la Chine. Le problème, c'est qu'ensuite, le colis est passé par la Corée, puis l'Allemagne, puis la Hollande, puis l'Allemange encore, pour encore revenir une dernière fois en Hollande et enfin prendre la route de Lille... (j'espère ne pas avoir fait d'erreur, mais grosso modo, c'est ca !)

Donc c'est assez difficile à chiffrer :-/


----------



## ArisM (30 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> pour avoir ces infos tu leur a dit quoi?
> Et pour le dédomagement c'est toi qui a demandé? et quoi?
> 
> Je vais les appeler là c'est pour ça!



J'ai simplement demandé des infos sur ma commande et elle m'a dit :"euh c'est encore en Hollande, mais vous devirez etre livré ce vendredi, ca va etre difficile..." et j'ai dis : "Ca commence à faire long, commande le 14, expédié le 21 et on est le 30 et toujours en Hollande!!!" et elle m'as raconté pendant 5min leurs problemes, trop de commande, ca bouchonne en Hollande, ils arrivent pas a suivre la demande et puis en finissant elle me dit, pour s'excuser de ce retard, je vais faire une note dans votre référence de commande pour un cadeau, typiquement une housse de portable ou de ipod gratuitement offerte.

Il suffira que j'appelle Apple quand j'ai mon Mac et que je demande ce que je veux 

Bref ca me saoule d'avoir un weekend sans Mac (enfin qui sait peut etre que d'ici demain soir il sera au depot a Geneve) et que j'irai le choper moi-meme...

Mais au moins le geste commercial est apprécié et pas negligeable je voulais justement m'acheté une Housse de protection, au passage j'ai lu je ne sais plus ou que les housses MacBook Air sont ideales pour les nouveaux MacBooks, quelqu'un a testé?


----------



## Vine71 (30 Octobre 2008)

Si j'ai tout compris, il est possible qu'on reçoive l'ordi sans avoir de TN ? Je me fait de faux espoir ? ou pas :rateau:


----------



## ArisM (30 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Alors j'ai enfin eu quelqu'un de compétent et d'honnête au bout du fil...
> Alors ils a reçu ce matin un mail de son superviseur pour lui dire qu'il y avait 2 jours de retard à Tilburg... oui oui vous entendez bien... Et donc dans mon cas, la livraison était prévue le 31 octobre et elle ne se passera que le 3 ou 4...
> Voila les amis!



Pour info la gentille dame qui m'a fait un petit cadeau m'a annoncé exactement la meme chose... Apple aurait recu un mail leur informant un retard de 2 jours sur le dépot en Hollande...

Bref l'espoir fait vivre et j'espere toujours le recevoir demain soir sur Geneve... Vous pensez qu'UPS fait : Hollande-Geneve en avion, train, camion, bateau, velo, pieds?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Octobre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> Pour info la gentille dame qui m'a fait un petit cadeau m'a annoncé exactement la meme chose... Apple aurait recu un mail leur informant un retard de 2 jours sur le dépot en Hollande...
> 
> Bref l'espoir fait vivre et j'espere toujours le recevoir demain soir sur Geneve... Vous pensez qu'UPS fait : Hollande-Geneve en avion, train, camion, bateau, velo, pieds?



Pouss Pouss !? C'est dans l'air avec la mondialisation et l'écologie...


----------



## Icarus (30 Octobre 2008)

J'ai enfin un numéro de suivi, et la nana d'Apple m'a dit que je "devrais" recevoir mon colis demain (iPod + MB)...

Pourtant le numéro de suivi ne marche toujours pas...

Là j'ai l'iPod qui est censé arriver aujourd'hui

Et le MB entre demain et le 4 Nov...

:hein:


----------



## clemilow (30 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Suis allé a la fnac de lille cet apm . Pour me calmer me suis acheté un sac a dos pour stocker le mbp + mouse wireless , par contre c sur pour avoir essayer les housses larobe actuelles elles ne s'adaptent pas au mbp 15.4 alu
> 
> srx les housse larobe actuelle ne rentre pas dans les new macbook pro???????
> 
> ...


----------



## dr-koopa (30 Octobre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> Pour info la gentille dame qui m'a fait un petit cadeau m'a annoncé exactement la meme chose... Apple aurait recu un mail leur informant un retard de 2 jours sur le dépot en Hollande...
> 
> Bref l'espoir fait vivre et j'espere toujours le recevoir demain soir sur Geneve... Vous pensez qu'UPS fait : Hollande-Geneve en avion, train, camion, bateau, velo, pieds?



sur le mains avec les cartons sur les pieds


----------



## ordimans (30 Octobre 2008)

Oui c'est possible si UPS est Apple ont mal communiqués entre eux. Mais ceux qui ont une date de livraison le 31 marqué sur le suivi Apple peut être demain sinon c'est reportez à la première date donné au début. Mais en tout cas vous seriez les premiers à recevoir avec un suivi pas à jour.

Sinon GauthZilla et bien moi aucun problème avec le cache j'ai eu peur de le casser lol. Mais non on appuie sur le bouton à fond et ca soulève.
Et après j'ai remis en glissant hop ca se fait tout seul

J'arrive mieux à ouvrir le portable à présent. J'ai la main. Sinon c'est top on le ferme il va en mode éco on le réouvre on bouge sur le trackpad et ca revient. C'est vraiment bien géré.

PS: 160&#8364; dans la housse ??


----------



## styx63 (30 Octobre 2008)

salut j'ai besoin d'un petit coup de main !! J'ai commandé un macbook +ipod nano+imprimante le 18 mon statut a changé aujourd'hui sur le site USA il est passé a shipped donc expédié mais le soucis c'est que le macbook il y a ecrit invoice (facturé) avec un chiffre commençant par un 9 et l'imprimante et l'ipod a un num de tracking commencant par ww qu'est que ça veut dire? je vais les recevoir separement? date de livraison prévu le 11 super fort meme un jour férié!!!! merci


----------



## GenOMac (30 Octobre 2008)

Je confirme :
*Les housses LAROBE modele 15.4 actuellement en vente ne s'adaptent pas au new MBP 15.4 unibody alu.
*Apres avoir fait l'essai , je me suis retracté , j'attends le retard de ma livraison pour en avoir une à l'oeil... :love::love::love:*
*


----------



## ordimans (30 Octobre 2008)

Le numéro en WW est celui d'un autre transporteur qui l'emnnèeve au hollande il est parti de Shanghao compte 5 jours je croiMoi le 22 de shanghai aujourd'hui chez moi


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (30 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Je confirme :
> *Les housses LAROBE modele 15.4 actuellement en vente ne s'adaptent pas au new MBP 15.4 unibody alu.
> *Apres avoir fait l'essai , je me suis retracté , j'attends le retard de ma livraison pour en avoir une à l'oeil... :love::love::love:*
> *



Arf...et les LAROBE 13.3 pour MacBook ? J'en ai commandé une en meme temps que le Mac... Faut que je me doc la dessus... :hein:


----------



## Pdg (30 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Le numéro en WW est celui d'un autre transporteur qui l'emnnèeve au hollande il est parti de Shanghao compte 5 jours je croiMoi le 22 de shanghai aujourd'hui chez moi


 
LE 21 de Shangai...

MARDI PROCHAIN CHEZ MOI !


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (30 Octobre 2008)

Y'a du bourage de mou quand même chez apple là. Un coup censément y'a du retard en Hollande (2 jours ? les colis qui s'accumulent etc..) et de l'autre côté tout est parti c'est seulement que le service de mise à jour sur internet n'a pas encore pris en compte ce qu'il s'est passé...

Que croire ?

Franchement, déçu par ce suivi plus que merdique de sa commande...


----------



## Pdg (30 Octobre 2008)

Petite vérification sur apple.com...

Toujours rien ?

Ah si !

A la place du "30 octobre" prévu jusqu'à il n'y a pas plus de 30 minutes, j'ai un beau...

"3 NOVEMBRE" !!!


Ouh pinaise. 

Comme apparemment, impossible de converser sérieusement avec les quiches du téléphone (je n'ai eu que des hommes, ce n'est pas un propos phallocrate), ils vont tater de mon verbe par courrier très prochainement.


----------



## itako (30 Octobre 2008)

90 pages bientôt quand même, vous me faites peur... j'espère qu'il va pas arriver en retard, en tout cas j'attends un feedback des fameuses housses de compensation.


----------



## blady (30 Octobre 2008)

Bon ben moi toujours rien de changé...

Depuis mardi le même statut: En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais

Enfin c'est écrit prévu pour le 3 novembre donc ils sont toujours dans les temps pour l'instant.

Bon me reste plus qu'a prier d'avoir un tracking ce soir ou demain matin et qu'il arrive samedi au dépôt de la courneuve pi hop j'y file


----------



## cletus (30 Octobre 2008)

le samedi 1 novembre est un jour férié.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Octobre 2008)

itako a dit:


> 90 pages bientôt quand même, vous me faites peur... j'espère qu'il va pas arriver en retard, en tout cas j'attends un feedback des fameuses housses de compensation.



A mon avis y a des chances qu'ils aient dit ça à certains pour les calmer... mais qu'il joueront sur la date estimée de livraison "sujette à changement" pour se garder les housses! lol
Cela dit si c'est vrai c'est cool pour ceux qui en auront bénéficié!


----------



## el burrito (30 Octobre 2008)

Salut, 
Je suis dépité: j'ai commandé mon MB 2.0 avec ipod gravé et remise étudiant , le 14 a la réouverture du store. La date de livraison estimée est passé du 31 au 30 octobre avant hier après avoir été envoyé le 22!
Résultat je n'ai rien reçu aujourd'hui mais j'ai quand même eu le droit à un numéro de tracking en compensation... Numéro qui fonctionne sur le site UPS mais impossible d'y dénicher une quelconque date de livraison...
Je vais les appeler demain.
Je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire les derniers messages, y a t'il des gens dans mon cas? J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait possibilité de geste commercial de la part d'apple qu'en est il?
Bref j'ai pris mon mal en patience mais là j'en peut plus, je l'attendais aujourd'hui au pire résultat: c'est pire que pire!

Pour un switch j'imagine qu'il y a plus joyeux...


----------



## ordimans (30 Octobre 2008)

Tu aurais du recevoir pareil que moi el buritto car tu m'avais dis expédie le 22
Donc pas aujourd'hui mais demain tu dois l'avoir
Quel étape sur ton suivi UPS car au début moi non plus il n'y avait pas de date estimé de livraison juste le suivi. et après la date était fixé au 30 et je l'ai bien eu.
Un jour de retard peut être à cause du dépôt vers chez toi et non de Apple qui sait.

Sinon Samedi est ce que ca va bosser, avions qui vole ou pas je pense que oui car Pdg tu dois le recevoir le 3 selon Apple


----------



## Vine71 (30 Octobre 2008)

Moi expédié le 22 mais toujours pas de tracking (MB + iPod pas gravé), toujours "enlèvement par le transporteur..." depuis Lundi. 
Sinon je suis dans le même cas que El Burrito, livraison estimé le 30 avant hier (avant 31). Par contre j'ai commandé le 15 à 1h du mat'.


----------



## Pdg (30 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Tu aurais du recevoir pareil que moi el buritto car tu m'avais dis expédie le 22
> Donc pas aujourd'hui mais demain tu dois l'avoir
> Quel étape sur ton suivi UPS car au début moi non plus il n'y avait pas de date estimé de livraison juste le suivi. et après la date était fixé au 30 et je l'ai bien eu.
> Un jour de retard peut être à cause du dépôt vers chez toi et non de Apple qui sait.
> ...


 
Mouais. Mais expédié le... 21 ! Eh oui !

Bref, j'ai les abeilles.


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Octobre 2008)

je vous promet, les appeler et leur demander le geste commercial...ben c'est le meilleur moyen de ne pas l'avoir et de faire qu'aucun ne l'aura...


----------



## cooldrum (30 Octobre 2008)

bon apres avoir gueulé ce soir, mon tracking est mis a jour (il est bien en Hollande !!!!) et il est prevu d'arriver le lundi 3, mais bon je suis en cours, donc je pense a un aller-retour mardi pour venir chercher mon precieux chez mes parents!!! 
Maintenant je suis resigné, donc rdv mardi soir pour le deballage....


----------



## ArisM (30 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Mouais. Mais expédié le... 21 ! Eh oui !
> 
> Bref, j'ai les abeilles.



Idem jai aussi une expédition le 21 et tjrs pas de Tracking... Enfin demain matin d'apres l'iGirl... Au passage elle avait une voix très sexy


----------



## ArisM (30 Octobre 2008)

Ralph_ a dit:


> je vous promet, les appeler et leur demander le geste commercial...ben c'est le meilleur moyen de ne pas l'avoir et de faire qu'aucun ne l'aura...



Moi j'ai rien demandé... On me l'a gentillement offert... J'ai repliqué quand meme que je preferais mon MacBook ce Weekend qu'un MacBook lundi prochain et une housse 3 semaines plus tard... :rateau:


----------



## Icarus (30 Octobre 2008)

el burrito a dit:


> Salut,
> Je suis dépité: j'ai commandé mon MB 2.0 avec ipod gravé et remise étudiant , le 14 a la réouverture du store. La date de livraison estimée est passé du 31 au 30 octobre avant hier après avoir été envoyé le 22!
> Résultat je n'ai rien reçu aujourd'hui mais j'ai quand même eu le droit à un numéro de tracking en compensation... Numéro qui fonctionne sur le site UPS mais impossible d'y dénicher une quelconque date de livraison...
> Je vais les appeler demain.
> ...



J'suis dans le même cas mais sans la gravure sur l'iPod. Chez Apple, on m'a dit que je recevrais le tout demain...

J'ai un numéro de suivi, mais non fonctionnel sur le site de TNT...


----------



## Vine71 (30 Octobre 2008)

Pareil, mais pas de suivi... j'aurais du appeler


----------



## Bibibear (30 Octobre 2008)

Bon mon mien est arrivé en europe, à varsovie


----------



## berlool (30 Octobre 2008)

Bon bah moi j'ai toujours le 30 pour la date de livraison estimée et aujourd'hui mon status est passé a Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée) avec le numéro 08**** et NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER.

Ça serait beau si les suivi étaient pas a jour niveau informatique et que je le recevait effectivement demain avant d'avoir eu mon tracking, mais bon j'y crois pas trop...

Ptetre qu'il faudrait que j'appelle apple pour avoir mon N° de track, apparament ca a marché pour certains (ca ferme a quelle heure le servie client apple ?)

Sinon pour ce qui est du geste commercial, la igirl que j'ai eu au tel  me l'a gentilement proposé sans que je ne lui demande rien et sans avoir spécialement geulé, je lui juste dit que je trouvait bizzare qu'elle me dise que mon colis etait en hollande alors que son collegue m'avait dit la veille qu'il etait a paris


----------



## GauthZilla (30 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Sinon GauthZilla et bien moi aucun problème avec le cache j'ai eu peur de le casser lol. Mais non on appuie sur le bouton à fond et ca soulève.
> Et après j'ai remis en glissant hop ca se fait tout seul



Hummm... Une fois le cache mis en place, il ne bouge pas du tout d'avant en arrière ? Il n'est pas un tantinet mobile ?

Parceque sur le mien, il bougeait franchement d'avant en arrière... Un peu comme s'il avait été fait trop petit ! Décidémment, je suis de plus ne plus content d'avoir demandé un échange :rateau:


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Octobre 2008)

Bon bah UPS a un sérieux problème sur l'heure... ou sinon ils ont envoyé mon macbook au Chili dans la ville de Mazarin (quoique ils ont des heures en moins donc ça ne marche pas...)

a 20h50, j'avais 30/10/2008                                                                                                                22:00                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                               
bon bah si il arrive a la courneuve ce soir...peut etre que...


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Octobre 2008)

bon bah non en fait...

le paquet de 200g est arrivé à Chilly à 15h30 soit 4h30 après celui de 4Kg

au passage, le premier paquet est passé de 100 a 200g en faisant Hollande-Chilly et n'est toujours pas parti de chilly...


----------



## bapt076 (30 Octobre 2008)

Nos iPod ont fait un bout de voyage ensemble alors ^^ moi aussi j'ai un colis arrivé a 10h30 a chilly et l'autre a 15h30


----------



## luxlux (30 Octobre 2008)

Oui, moi aussi mes deux colis sont bloqués à Chilly Mazarin depuis 11h ce matin alors qu'ils leur reste du chemin! Je m'inquiète un peu pour ma livraison prévue pour demain...


----------



## bapt076 (30 Octobre 2008)

Bah il bosse tôt le matin je pense, moi je m'inquiète pas trop, c'est marqué livraison prévu au 31 sur UPS et sur Apple donc sa devrait le faire, pis surtout j'suis a 2h de paris donc si je l'ai pas sa va chier ^^


----------



## Zemou (30 Octobre 2008)

Vous êtes sérieux pour les housses ?
On m'a pourtant assuré le contraire plusieurs fois...

Me reste plus qu'à aller rapporter la mienne au magasin...


----------



## Vine71 (30 Octobre 2008)

Toujours pas de nouveau sur le suivi de commande... je suis pourtant dans le même cas que certains, expédié le 22 et livraison prévu le 30 mais pas de TN


----------



## Albert77250 (30 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous. Du nouveau pour moi qui comme pas mal d'autres étais bloqué sur le même statut depuis lundi sans numéro de tracking alors que la livraison était estimée au 30 octobre.

Désormais j'ai comme message:

État actuel de l&#8217;expédition	Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)	30 Oct. 2008

Et ils m'ont associé un numéro de tracking en 08 et pour distributeur "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER"

Je précise que ma livraison estimée est toujours prévue pour le 30 octobre ... j'ai de l'espoir, encore 1h36 ...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Octobre 2008)

Moi toujours pas de nouveau.. Ma livraison est prévue demain (enfin ça je me le demande!) et je suis toujours en "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"... :hein:


----------



## Vine71 (30 Octobre 2008)

Moi je suis comme Albert (tu as appeler ?), mais toujours pas de mise à jour du suivi sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## cariacou (30 Octobre 2008)

Ralph_ a dit:


> au passage, le premier paquet est passé de 100 a 200g en faisant Hollande-Chilly et n'est toujours pas parti de chilly...



réjouis toi: ça aurait pu être le contraire !


----------



## Smaxintosh (30 Octobre 2008)

je vous rappelle que apple a des problemes avec les numeros de tracking aujourd'hui ...


----------



## Bibibear (30 Octobre 2008)

Asakurayoh11 a dit:


> Arf...et les LAROBE 13.3 pour MacBook ? J'en ai commandé une en meme temps que le Mac... Faut que je me doc la dessus... :hein:



Ben sachant que le nouveau MacBook a exactement les mêmes dimensions que l'ancien, mis à part qu'il est plus fin, la LaRobe 13.3 lui conviendra parfaitement.


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Octobre 2008)

ça ne bouge plus du tout du coté d'UPS depuis plus de 3h...

quand même chilly - la courneuve je le fais en même pas une demi heure en pleine nuit!


----------



## Vine71 (30 Octobre 2008)

À mon avis ça va se faire demain matin très tôt


----------



## berlool (30 Octobre 2008)

Bibibear a dit:


> Ben sachant que le nouveau MacBook a exactement les mêmes dimensions que l'ancien, mis à part qu'il est plus fin, la LaRobe 13.3 lui conviendra parfaitement.


Oui il rentre dans LaRobe 13.3 et dans LaRobe Air


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Octobre 2008)

ben moi ce que je veux savoir, c'est que si je peux utilement rentrer entre 11h30 et 13h30 chez moi, sachant qu'il me faut mini 1h pour faire l'A-R entre mon ecole et chez moi et qu'en plus il faut que je mange (bon ça sera un macdo)

mais comme après je ne rentres plus jusqu'au samedi matin...

de toutes façons a part l'unboxé je ne pourrais rien faire... mais bon ce serait déja pas mal!


----------



## Capt. Adama (30 Octobre 2008)

Bsoir tout le monde!

Je viens de m'inscrire à l'instant sur ce forum et, comme la plupart d'entre vous je commence à désespérer de voir mon Macbook pro entre mes mains ce week-end...

Je récapitule ma situation:

commandé le 14 octobre apres la réouvertur du store:    MacBook Pro2.4Ghz avec ajout de  2G supplémentaire de ram ainsi que d'un disque dur 7200rpm +iPod nano vert sans gravur + imprimante Canon la moins chere+ housse incase neoprene.

ma commande à été expédié le 24 octobre

Debité le 28, facture reçue à mon domicile le 29.

Pour ce qui est de mon statut sur le suivi de l'apple store,  il a changé il y a quelques minutes pour passer de "en cours d'expédition vers le client...." à "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)".   Pour ce qui est de la date annoncée elle n'a jamais changé et est toujours resté au 03 novembre.
Pour cette raison je ne pousse pas de "coup de gueule" car pour le moment Apple respecte ses délais. La seule chose que je reproche à Apple est que pour plus de 2000, j'estime pouvoir être en mesure de suivre mon colis comme prévu, or, je n'ai jamais eu de numéro de suivi avant ce soir et c'est le numéro en 808........ qui ne permet aucun tracking.

En tout les cas j'imagine que je ne devrais pas recevoir mon colis avant lundi mais.. j'espère (secrètement) le recevoir demain .

Nous verrons bien!


----------



## Raul10 (30 Octobre 2008)

Capt. Adama a dit:


> Bsoir tout le monde!
> 
> Je viens de m'inscrire à l'instant sur ce forum et, comme la plupart d'entre vous je commence à désespérer de voir mon Macbook pro entre mes mains ce week-end...
> 
> ...



J'ai commandé à la même date que toi. J'ai été expédié à la même date que toi. J'ai reçu la facture à la même date que toi... bref je suis dans la même situation que toi.

A part... que mon statut n'a pas changé et est tout le temps en "en cours d'expédition vers le client...". J'espère vraiment que c'est un problème de mise à jour car sinon, je crois que je vais pouvoir faire une croix sur lundi...

PS : Ton pseudo, c'est en référence à Battlestar Galactica ?


----------



## Capt. Adama (30 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> J'ai commandé à la même date que toi. J'ai été expédié à la même date que toi. J'ai reçu la facture à la même date que toi... bref je suis dans la même situation que toi.
> 
> A part... que mon statut n'a pas changé et est tout le temps en "en cours d'expédition vers le client...". J'espère vraiment que c'est un problème de mise à jour car sinon, je crois que je vais pouvoir faire une croix sur lundi...
> 
> PS : Ton pseudo, c'est en référence à Battlestar Galactica ?




Oui mon pseudo est en réference à BSG ^^

Pour ce qui est de ton expédition, ce n'est pas sur que tu aies à faire une croix sur lundi car sur d'autres forum que j'ai parcouru j'ai vu quelques personnes avec les mêmes dates que nous et leur statut à changé quelques heures avant le miens...

En tout les cas apparament il est probable que nos MacBook soient ensemble...

Personellement je suis du 91 et toi?


----------



## clemilow (30 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> J'ai commandé à la même date que toi. J'ai été expédié à la même date que toi. J'ai reçu la facture à la même date que toi... bref je suis dans la même situation que toi.
> 
> A part... que mon statut n'a pas changé et est tout le temps en "en cours d'expédition vers le client...". J'espère vraiment que c'est un problème de mise à jour car sinon, je crois que je vais pouvoir faire une croix sur lundi...
> 
> exactement comme toi.


----------



## Raul10 (30 Octobre 2008)

clemilow a dit:


> Raul10 a dit:
> 
> 
> > J'ai commandé à la même date que toi. J'ai été expédié à la même date que toi. J'ai reçu la facture à la même date que toi... bref je suis dans la même situation que toi.
> ...


----------



## clemilow (30 Octobre 2008)

moi je suis de niafles 53, a 30km de Laval, pa trés loin de nantes koi


----------



## Maximouse (30 Octobre 2008)

Capt. Adama a dit:


> Oui mon pseudo est en réference à BSG ^^



[HS/ON]

Quitte à choisir un Adama, je préfère le vieux

[HS/OFF]


----------



## Capt. Adama (30 Octobre 2008)

De toute manière, je pense que au vu de tout ce que j'ai pu lire (qu'est ce qu'on est nombreux à rafraichir notre statut toute les 5 minutes lol), une fois le tracking reçu (celui opérationnel sur le site de TNT ou de UPS) cela met 24 heure pour nous parvenir dans les mains... c'est pour ça que je ne me fais pas d'illusions pour une livraison demain (roooh si quand même je rêve )


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (30 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> Oui il rentre dans LaRobe 13.3 et dans LaRobe Air



Bon bah ca fait un soucis en moins, thx.
Toujours rien de nouveau. Comme dit au dessus ,j'espère vraiment que c'est juste pas à jour (le rêve : demain, UPS arrive avec mon Mac, raaaaaaaah )

Bin bah j'en ai marre de stresser : bonne nuit !


----------



## §mat§ (30 Octobre 2008)

J'ai l'impression qu'aujourd'hui plusieurs personnes (dont moi) sont passées au stade "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final" via  NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER et une date estimée au 3 novembre (environ).

Seulement, le N° de suivi en 808[...] sert à quoi au juste? ce n'est pas un N° de tracking UPS n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Capt. Adama (30 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'aujourd'hui plusieurs personnes (dont moi) sont passées au stade "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final" via  NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER et une date estimée au 3 novembre (environ).
> 
> Seulement, le N° de suivi en 808[...] sert à quoi au juste? ce n'est pas un N° de tracking UPS n'est-ce pas?




Alors là c'est la grande inconnue...   personellement j'ai testé UPS et TNT avec ce numéro et aucun résultat.
Par contre je ne sais pas si vous avez testé mais en me connectant sur le store US j'ai plus de détails (attention on ne s'enflamme pas lol)  et notamment, pour chaque produit commandé une sorte de tracking number avec un nom d'expéditeur différent (probablement qui ont fait le transit entre Shanghai et la HOllande pour le mbp par exemple). Cependant même en essayant avec ces différents numéros sur différents sites toujours aucun résultat...

Tout ça pour dire que les tracking numbers ne permettent jamais de vraiment savoir quel sera l'expéditeur et plus embetant encore, où se situe nos colis...


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

Pour ceux qui sont en doute encore sur le fait que la housse Larobe actuelle ne permet pas d'insérer le new MBP uniboday ... cette fois ci avec des chiffres !!!
*DIMENSIONS*
MBP Unibody : 2.4 x *36.4* x 24.9 cm
LArobe MBP : rien que la hauteur *35.7* cm 
En clair ca rentre pas . J 'ai fais l'essai cet après midi. N'oubliez pas que le MBP alu a changé de dimensions !!!Maintenant peut être que le store a vendu le nouveau modèle Larobe , si nouveau modèle il y a... Je ne sais pas .
Dans le doute soyez prudent . 

Sinon 23H57 : Toujours pas de Tracking . *48H de retard sur la mise a jour des infos de suivis*... 
Mon MBP est il en livraison demain comme prévu ??? 
Etait ce une nième salade du service client ?
Est il toujours à Tilburg ?:mouais:

En tout cas j choppé les 2 noms des personnes m'ayant raconté des conneries et j'ai écris je viens de finir un courier de réclamation à la direction commerciale France .
Je leur ai demandé si je me trompais sur le fait qu'Apple soit sensible aux personnes qui switchent ..Enfin Steve en tout cas l'est lui .. :love:... vu les efforts consentis ... C justifiés , et que pour un premier accueil , ca fait froid dans le dos ....
Service client aveugle ... 
Chaîne logistique incompéhensible ... Bonjour l'écologie ... Je rappelle ils sont EPEAT Gold sur la nouvelle gamme de MB ... 
Vous avez compris , c salé épicé comme il faut ... J'ai bien sur glissé de manière subtile mon souhait de voir à ce que ces derniers prenne en compte ma doléance et y remède par une attitude commerciale sagissant de ma commande ou de la prochaine ... 
Dernier post de la journée pour moi , j'espère que nous serons plusieurs a changer de Topic..
L'unBoxing ca va être kkchose... :love:


----------



## Capt. Adama (31 Octobre 2008)

En tous les cas je pense que cela peu évoluer durant la nuit.

J'ai deja travailler dans un entrepot d'UPS en région parisienne durant un été et je travaillais la nuit. Je passais mes nuits à charger/décharger des camions d'ordinateurs portable DELL... et je peux aussi dire que parfois le scanning des numéro de reference était foireux (le logiciel buggait/plantait)...

Enfin bref j'espere que c'est le cas et que en fait nous serons livré demain...

En attendnat moi j'ai cours demain matin donc je vous laisse et vous dis à demain pour une nouvelle journée d'attente insuportable et de spéculation sur la logistique chez Apple!



So say we all


----------



## noche84 (31 Octobre 2008)

Lorsqu'on commande un ordinateur "seul" sans iPod, housse, imprimante... On a un numéro de tracking...

Je ne m'inquiète pas, je suis juste impatient... 

Reçu la facture ce matin by the way... ( pour rappel, commande effectuée le 20 )...

Mais comme dit ci-dessus... ma livraison est prévue pour le 5 donc, il n'y a pas de soucis à se faire jusque là... Juste l'espoir d'avoir son précieux colis avant


----------



## Capt. Adama (31 Octobre 2008)

http://www.acapela-group.com/Greetings/Pigg-1-bafb883b44c31


----------



## jeremyzed (31 Octobre 2008)

Toujours bloqué a chilly depuis cette apres midi...


----------



## el burrito (31 Octobre 2008)

Bref pour la housse j'aimerais savoir que faire, j'appelle pour réclamer avec subtilité? j'attends et ce sera inclut à mon colis? je sort les aiguilles de mamie et j'apprend le tricot:sleep:?


----------



## berlool (31 Octobre 2008)

el burrito a dit:


> Bref pour la housse j'aimerais savoir que faire, j'appelle pour réclamer avec subtilité? j'attends et ce sera inclut à mon colis? je sort les aiguilles de mamie et j'apprend le tricot:sleep:?



moi elle m'a dit de rappeller quand j'aurais recu le bookbook et qu'elle le notait dans mon dossier..après mytho ou pas
A mon avis il disent ca a tout le monde pour calmer et il aviserons apres qd tu les rappelle voir si efffectivement y a eu un retard paske avec tous les rageux que nous sommes certains demande des geste commerciaux alors que la date prevue de livraison n'est pas depassée. (ce qui n'est plus mon cas depuis 1h30 ^^ )
mais ne t'attend pas a ce qui la mette dans le colis a mon avis


----------



## Pierre-Nico (31 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> MBP Unibody : 2.4 x *36.4* x 24.9 cm
> LArobe MBP : rien que la hauteur *35.7* cm
> En clair ca rentre pas . J 'ai fais l'essai cet après midi. N'oubliez pas que le MBP alu a changé de dimensions !!



alors comment tu expliques que je transporte mon nouveau MBP dans une housse Larobe ?? :mouais:
il n'y à pas et il n'y aura pas de nouveau modèle... du moins pour le moment.


----------



## ordimans (31 Octobre 2008)

Tu as une copie lol, sinon vous pourriez pas parlez avec des liens ou des photos, Y a pas de site avec toutes les housses Mac bien détaillé

Pour le suivi TNT, attendez quelques heures après et vous aurez un suivi UPS

Sinon j'ai oublié de préciser, pour le suivi UPS moi aussi j'avais chilly et après ca a été mis à jour que à 8h du matin pour un Livraison Programmé
pas de Arrivé au centre de tel bled, en soirée non direct le matin car le soir doit pas y avoir grand monde au dépôt où alors il arrive bien le matin mais il renseigne pas

Enfin si hier soir (jeudi soir il avait déjà quitté Chilly en début d'aprçès midi vous l'avez demain enfin aukjourd'hui)

Sur ce je vais dormir et profitez de mon MBP


----------



## Ralph_ (31 Octobre 2008)

ça sent la fin du calvaire pour moi

je ferai pas joujou avec ce soir mais bon c'est déja ça

LA COURNEUVE, PARIS,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               31/10/2008                                                                                                                5:02                                                                                                   EN COURS DE LIVRAISON


----------



## Simphusband (31 Octobre 2008)

ENFIN..............
J'ai un numero UPS.........;;

Pour tout ceux qui ont NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER comme transporteur dans leur suivi , il faut que vous allié sur le site de UPS au niveau du suivi par référence et que vous rentrez le numero en 0808.......

Et BINGO un joli numéro de suivi meme 2 (ipod et MB).

Par contre livraison pour le 4.

Pour rappel:
commande et validation le 14
"Expédié" le 22
Débité le 24
Facture le 25
Depuis lundi : coli en attente du transporteur
Hier en fin d'aprem : NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

Par contre point de vue rapidité c'est pas des foutre de guerre... ils (MB + ipod ......oui on centralise a hollande...mon cul) et livraison MARDI........il y a eu jour ferié entre les 2 mais bon quand meme


----------



## Albert77250 (31 Octobre 2008)

Je viens d'essayer et ça ne fonctionne pas, pourtant je suis dans le même cas que toi ...


----------



## berlool (31 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> ENFIN..............
> J'ai un numero UPS.........;;
> 
> Pour tout ceux qui ont NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER comme transporteur dans leur suivi , il faut que vous allié sur le site de UPS au niveau du suivi par référence et que vous rentrez le numero en 0808.......
> ...



omagad mais ca fonctionne !!!

J'ai enfin mes numéro de track ups 

Bon les deux colis sont paris de bruxelles à 6h du mat, il seront a paris dans al journee normalement ??

En tout cas merci Simphusband pour le tuyau


----------



## Vivien (31 Octobre 2008)

Enfin ça bouge!

Depuis hier soir j'ai "NL Distribution Center" en transporteur assigné

ça veut dire quoi en fait?

et est ce que je peux suivre mon colis ou il faut encore...attendre!!! ?


----------



## Simphusband (31 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> omagad mais ca fonctionne !!!
> 
> J'ai enfin mes numéro de track ups
> 
> ...



J'sui content pour toi et désole pour les autre mais ça devrai bougé...

Sinon berlool tu as quel date de livraison???


----------



## berlool (31 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> J'sui content pour toi et désole pour les autre mais ça devrai bougé...
> 
> Sinon berlool tu as quel date de livraison???



j'ai le 3, mais comme il est en transit vers paris il devrait arriver dans la matinée au depot et j'irais le chercher dans l'aprem


----------



## Icarus (31 Octobre 2008)

En effet, ça marche le suivi par référence. Par contre alors que je devais le recevoir hier, puis aujourd'hui...je le reçois Lundi. Quand il n'y a personne le matin chez moi. Génial 

Va falloir que je les appelle maintenant.


----------



## Simphusband (31 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> j'ai le 3, mais comme il est en transit vers paris il devrait arriver dans la matinée au depot et j'irais le chercher dans l'aprem



Moi j'suis à Montpellier...
Pour le depot c'est mort....peut etre ce soir ou lundi....


----------



## Icarus (31 Octobre 2008)

D'ailleurs quelqu'un aurait-il le numéro du service clientèle d'UPS  ? Merci d'avance!


----------



## Ralph_ (31 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> j'ai le 3, mais comme il est en transit vers paris il devrait arriver dans la matinée au depot et j'irais le chercher dans l'aprem


si tu es sur Paris laisse tomber

j'ai voulu aller le récuperer hier soir au dépot ce n'est tout simplement pas possible...

il arrivera a Chilly-Mazarin avant de partir a la Courneuve dans la nuit


----------



## Vivien (31 Octobre 2008)

ça marche comment le suivi par référence?

Quel numéro faut-il mettre dans le champs " référence de l'envoi"?  le "Numéro de suivi du transporteur" que j'ai dans mon apple order status?

Merki


----------



## §mat§ (31 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> j'ai le 3, mais comme il est en transit vers paris il devrait arriver dans la matinée au depot et j'irais le chercher dans l'aprem



Salut,

Je suppose que nous sommes dans le même cas. Le mien est en transit, parti de Bruxelles. 
Sais-tu quelle est la prochaine destination? Connais-tu le centre UPS qui va le recevoir?

J'habite Paris donc s'il arrive cet après-midi; j'y cours!


----------



## ArisM (31 Octobre 2008)

J'hallucine! TOUJOURS PAS DE TRACKING!

Je récapitule : 

Commande : 14 à 23h
Expédié : 21 à midi
Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation : 27!

Ils foutent quoi depuis 4 jours? Franchement ca me saoule grave surtout que l'iGirl m'a bien dit que ce matin j'aurais mon numéro de Tracking...

Vous pensez quand meme pas que je vais recevoir mon MacBook avant mon Tracking? C'est arrivé à quelqu'un ici?


----------



## cletus (31 Octobre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> J'hallucine! TOUJOURS PAS DE TRACKING!
> 
> Je récapitule :
> 
> ...



Toujours pas de tracking pour moi non plus.
Commandé le 14, expédié le 21 et toujours rien .... On m'avait pourtant assuré au phone que mon colis serait chez moi au plus tard lundi...
Le suivi par référence sur UPS ou TNT ne fonctionne pas donc mon MBP doit tjs être en hollande .... c'est franchement soulant


----------



## §mat§ (31 Octobre 2008)

Non, ce n'est pour le moment pas arrivé...

Saches qu'avec la référence d'envoi Apple, tu peux accéder à ton tracking sur le site d'UPS (suivi par référence).


----------



## Calo (31 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous, pour info j'ai commandé mon MacBook le 25 Octobre à 11h, il a été expédié le 30 et là j'ai pour le moment "Expédition acheminée", j'espère que ça ne sera plus long. On me le prévoie pour le 3nov mais je suis un peu sceptique !

Mais pour info j'ai recu mon numéro de Tracking le jour même le 30


----------



## ArisM (31 Octobre 2008)

Calo a dit:


> Salut à tous, pour info j'ai commandé mon MacBook le 25 Octobre à 11h, il a été expédié le 30 et là j'ai pour le moment "Expédition acheminée", j'espère que ça ne sera plus long. On me le prévoie pour le 3nov mais je suis un peu sceptique !
> 
> Mais pour info j'ai recu mon numéro de Tracking le jour même le 30



Bah dis donc ilyen a qui ont de la chance... :hein: :mouais:


----------



## ArisM (31 Octobre 2008)

WOWOWOW NEWS!
Ca vient de changer pour ca : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais ???

Mort de rire le délai c'est aujourd'hui!!! Vous pensez que je peux le recevoir aujourd'hui?

Pour ceux qui ont ca ou qui ont eu ca, il avait le Tracking???


----------



## Calo (31 Octobre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> Bah dis donc ilyen a qui ont de la chance... :hein: :mouais:



Oui je suis vraiment désolé pour vous, et je comprends votre colère ! Il m'est arrivé la même chose pour mon premier pc (quoi....) et je ressentais la même chose (d'un point de vue de novice de mac hein !)


----------



## Marsu69 (31 Octobre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> WOWOWOW NEWS!
> Ca vient de changer pour ca : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais ???
> 
> Mort de rire le délai c'est aujourd'hui!!! Vous pensez que je peux le recevoir aujourd'hui?
> ...



C'est pas pour te décourager mais j'ai ce message depuis 3 jours ^^


----------



## ArisM (31 Octobre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> C'est pas pour te décourager mais j'ai ce message depuis 3 jours ^^



Mais c'est quoi ta date de livraison? Celle qui est affichée dans le suivi? Elle a été dépassée? Si dans 1h j'ai pas de changement j'appelle pour avoir ce foutu numéro de Tracking...


----------



## bossdupad (31 Octobre 2008)

Je l'ai depuis 4 5 jours moi ce message...

Je viens encore d'appeler Apple pour essayer d'accélérer les choses mais même eux ne savent pas ou est mon colis et ne peuvent me dire que d'attendre...

En tout cas je remercie Apple du fond du cur car avec leur connerie de faire passer les iPod avant je vais reprendre mes cours sans avoir d'ordinateur!!! Et c'est vraiment pas pratiquer pour programmer je vous promet!!! Vraiment quasiment 3 semaines de délais c'est du foutage de gueule!!!


----------



## ArisM (31 Octobre 2008)

Et c'était annoncé pour quand ta date de livraison dans le suivi?


----------



## cooldrum (31 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> j'ai le 3, mais comme il est en transit vers paris il devrait arriver dans la matinée au depot et j'irais le chercher dans l'aprem



bonjour, as ton avis, ca sera quel depot??? car je suis dans le meme cas que toi et j irais bienle chercher au depot en debut d 'apres midi si c est possible!!!! On se tient au courant sur les evolutions!!


----------



## bossdupad (31 Octobre 2008)

Pour le 4 novembre mais je n'ai toujours pas de numéro de tracking et même Apple n'en a pas...


----------



## Vine71 (31 Octobre 2008)

J'ai du changement ! 

"En cours d'acheminement vers le client"

Livraison prévu pour le 30, et toujours pas de tracking 

J'ai l'impression d'avoir une étape de retard par rapport à ceux qui ont les même dates que moi...
Pour le retard en Hollande, je comprend pas trop, mon ordi a été expédié le 22, c'était donc un des premiers à arriver en Hollande, je vois donc pas comment il a pu être bloqué par un éventuel "bouchon", c'est plutôt ceux expédié le 24 qui sont concerné non ?

En tous cas, c'est vraiment long pour faire Hollande - chez moi, alors qu'il a dû arriver en Hollande autour du 24/25...


----------



## Ralph_ (31 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je suppose que nous sommes dans le même cas. Le mien est en transit, parti de Bruxelles.
> Sais-tu quelle est la prochaine destination? Connais-tu le centre UPS qui va le recevoir?
> ...


Comme je l'ai déja dit c'est impossible...

il fait Amsterdam -> Bruxelles -> Chilly Mazarin (centre ou on ne peut pas recuperer ses colis et ou le paquet passe sa journée) -> La Courneuve le soir pour partir des le lendemain matin en Livraison

après tu peux aller le recup a la Courneuve direct si le livreur est passé et que tu n'était pas la


----------



## Simphusband (31 Octobre 2008)

Vine71 a dit:


> J'ai du changement !
> 
> "En cours d'acheminement vers le client"
> 
> ...



Comme ils sont arrivés en premier ils sont bien au fond de l'entrepôt, donc expédié à la fin............

Je plaisante, ça devrai pas trop tardé, hier j'ai un peu fait le forcing au téléphone et ils m'ont mis sur "prioritaire" essaye un peu....


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (31 Octobre 2008)

J'ai toujours pas de news moi... depuis lundi soir je suis au même stade... 
"Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"
A croire, enfin plutôt à espérer, que GenoMac avait raison et que la transmission du suivi par UPS à Apple à sauté depuis 36h !


----------



## Vine71 (31 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Comme ils sont arrivés en premier ils sont bien au fond de l'entrepôt, donc expédié à la fin............
> 
> Je plaisante, ça devrai pas trop tardé, hier j'ai un peu fait le forcing au téléphone et ils m'ont mis sur "prioritaire" essaye un peu....



De toute façon je suis pas là la semaine prochaine (et oui fini les vacances) donc maintenant que ça soit Lundi ou Jeudi... :rateau:


----------



## Vivien (31 Octobre 2008)

Dites moi les râleurs, vous appelez quel numéro pour joindre Apple?

Car depuis ce matin je fais le 0800 046 046, et j'ai toujours le même message à la noix qui me dit que toutes les lignes sont occupées.


----------



## Albert77250 (31 Octobre 2008)

Les gars, moi j'ai le distributeur NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER et un numéro de tracking qui commence par 808. Mais j'arrive pas à avoir le tracking UPS. 

Pourtant c'est bien en mode "colis" et sur cette page qu'il faut entrer le 808 ? http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav

pourquoi ça marche pas


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (31 Octobre 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> Dites moi les râleurs, vous appelez quel numéro pour joindre Apple?
> 
> Car depuis ce matin je fais le 0800 046 046, et j'ai toujours le même message à la noix qui me dit que toutes les lignes sont occupées.




T'attends que la nana robotique ait fini de débiter ses bêtises et t'es mis en relation avec un conseiller...
On gros c'est pour décourager les moins fanatiques!


----------



## Vivien (31 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> T'attends que la nana robotique ait fini de débiter ses bêtises et t'es mis en relation avec un conseiller...
> On gros c'est pour décourager les moins fanatiques!



Aannnnnnn, pinaise les chiens!

Merci et vive les fana alors!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (31 Octobre 2008)

Par contre pour le numéro moi j'ai toujours appelé celui là: 
08.11.64.00.14


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

bon un camion vient de s'arreter je crois que c'est lui !!!
je reviens...


----------



## Albert77250 (31 Octobre 2008)

Tous ceux qui ont un tracking en "8080XXXXXX" sur NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER parviennent à suivre sur le site d'UPS ?


----------



## Ralph_ (31 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> bon un camion vient de s'arreter je crois que c'est lui !!!
> je reviens...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (31 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> bon un camion vient de s'arreter je crois que c'est lui !!!
> je reviens...



Et BAM ! C'est pas lui 

Nan je plaisante, j'espère sincèrement que c'est le bon pour toi.
Raaah, je prie pour que la meme chose arrive à moi (et aux autres :rateau


----------



## the-monk (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour!

J'ai une petite question :rose:

J'ai commandé un MB Alu, un Ipod et une Imprimante. Combien de paquet doit-il y avoir à la livraison?

Je m'explique, c'est très probablement ma mère qui va receptionner le paquet, je voudrais pouvoir la briffer sur le nombre de truc qu'il devra y avoir à la reception...

Merci.


----------



## bapt076 (31 Octobre 2008)

en cours de livraisopn pour moi !!! plus qu'a attendre gentillement le piti camion marron


----------



## clemilow (31 Octobre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> C'est pas pour te décourager mais j'ai ce message depuis 3 jours ^^




moi depuis 4 jours et tjrs pas de numéro de tracking rien.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (31 Octobre 2008)

clemilow a dit:


> moi depuis 4 jours et tjrs pas de numéro de tracking rien.



La même...


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (31 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> La même...



Et moi aussi (allez, à qui le tour )


----------



## ArisM (31 Octobre 2008)

Mais c'est la déprime....

J'appelle à 11h... Je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

Commandé le 15, expédié le 24, facturé/débité le 28, en cours d'acheminement vers le client depuis le 29 (en fait le 28 au soir), et toujours pas de tracking... ni de changement, toujours "Merge in..." Ca commence passablement à m'énerver pour un colis censé arriver lundi...


----------



## clemilow (31 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Commandé le 15, expédié le 24, facturé/débité le 28, en cours d'acheminement vers le client depuis le 29 (en fait le 28 au soir), et toujours pas de tracking... ni de changement, toujours "Merge in..." Ca commence passablement à m'énerver pour un colis censé arriver lundi...




jai tous pareil que toi niveau date sauf que j'ai commander le 14 mais c pareil jpense. et tjrs rien c vraimant chiant leur système.


----------



## kainshot (31 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> j'ai le 3, mais comme il est en transit vers paris il devrait arriver dans la matinée au depot et j'irais le chercher dans l'aprem



Justement Berlool on  le droit d'aller le chercher à l'entrepôt? 
Car l'entrepot d'ups est à 2 min de chez moi en voiture et ma livraison est prévue pour lundi donc si je pourrais passer le prendre avant 19h aujourd'hui ça serait vraiment cool.


----------



## Icarus (31 Octobre 2008)

Si jamais UPS passe mais qu'il n'y a personne, ils font quoi? Ils déposent le colis à la Poste (encore que ça m'étonnerait étant donné qu'il faut signer le colis) ou alors ils repassent?


----------



## kainshot (31 Octobre 2008)

Icarus a dit:


> Si jamais UPS passe mais qu'il n'y a personne, ils font quoi? Ils déposent le colis à la Poste (encore que ça m'étonnerait étant donné qu'il faut signer le colis) ou alors ils repassent?



Après un avis de passage , tu peux passer à l'entrepot , sinon ils peuvent retenter une 2ème tentative de passage au pire il le renvoie à l'expéditeur.

Par contre, d'où ma question juste en haut, je ne sais pas si on peut passer récupérer le colis avant à l'entrepôt ?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

Je crois que je rirais jaune si mon MB plante après toute cette attente... http://www.macg.co/news/voir/132419/la-ram-pourrait-faire-planter-les-nouveaux-macbook


----------



## Desky (31 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> bon un camion vient de s'arreter je crois que c'est lui !!!
> je reviens...



BON ALORS!!! Tu l'as ou pas?
En ce qui me concerne NL distribution machin truc sans tracking sur le site UPS avec le num 808


----------



## bapt076 (31 Octobre 2008)

il te laisse un avis et je crois qu'ils faut les rappellé, ou sinon il repassent et au bout d'un certain nombre de passage il laisse le colis au centre le plus proche,
et je vous rassure moi aussi j'ai toujours merge machin alors que je suis livré aujourd'hui,
oui tu peut allez le chercher au centre mais apparament pas a chilly mazarin, et vu que les livraison dans les centre c'est le matin tres tot ya pas trop d'utilité a allez le chercher au centre sauf si t'es pas la dans la journée ou que tu veut pas attendre a la fenetre ^^


----------



## Macuserman (31 Octobre 2008)

Quel étrange enthousiasme pour cet étrange sujet&#8230;

Mais peu importe, moi, j'ai le mien&#8230;
 Ceci étant, quand j'avais été livré par UPS il y a quelques mois, le tracking sur site était inexistant, et le suive de la marque sur son site était erroné...


----------



## Vivien (31 Octobre 2008)

A l'aiz breizh: Merci du tuyau pour le call-center...la patience c'est pas mon fort d'habitude, alors en ce moment je te raconte pas...

Je viens donc d'appeler, mon colis est toujours en Hollande, pas de n° de suivi.
D'aprés le gars que j'ai eu, tellement y'a de boulot que les entrepôts vont travailler ce week-end.
Et, désolé, pour ce qui veulent pas de mauvaises nouvelles, fermez vos oeils!

Retard de 2 jours sur la date prévue, de plus, les dates de livraison ne seront pas mises à jour ce week-end dans le Apple Order Status.

Seul bon point, une fois qu'on a le numéro de tracking, comptez 24 à 48h pour que votre (ou vos) colis arrive(nt) dans vos mains toutes moites...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

bapt076 a dit:


> il te laisse un avis et je crois qu'ils faut les rappellé, ou sinon il repassent et au bout d'un certain nombre de passage il laisse le colis au centre le plus proche,
> et je vous rassure moi aussi j'ai toujours merge machin alors que je suis livré aujourd'hui,
> oui tu peut allez le chercher au centre mais apparament pas a chilly mazarin, et vu que les livraison dans les centre c'est le matin tres tot ya pas trop d'utilité a allez le chercher au centre sauf si t'es pas la dans la journée ou que tu veut pas attendre a la fenetre ^^


Comment tu sais que t'es livré aujourd hui ? Je veux dire, t'as pas de tracking et t'es toujours en Merge in... ?


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

Excusez d'avoir été si longue ! 

JE L'AI ! YES!!!!

Le tracking n'était plus affiché donc j'ai appelé le centre UPS à 10h15 pour savoir où il était et la nana m'a dit : "là il est dans le camion chez vous, livraison entre 8h et 18h". Plus qu'à attendre quoi. J'allais poster un truc quand un camion s'est arrêté et c'était le bon.

J'ai pris quelques tofs, je les rassemble et je vous fait un résumé de mon tracking...


----------



## bapt076 (31 Octobre 2008)

j'ai le tracking UPS et toujours le merge in machin donc ... et sur apple depuis le début j'ai "livraison estimée au 31" et quand j'ai eut mon numéro UPS il m'ont aussi prévu la livraison le 31, et la depuis 8h se matin c'est en cours de livraison sur UPS


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (31 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> Excusez d'avoir été si longue !
> 
> JE L'AI ! YES!!!!
> 
> ...



Raaah mes félicitations 

Et j'attends aussi avec impatience le résumé de ton tracking (quoi que je doute que ça pourrait être utile, vu le bordel...)


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> A l'aiz breizh: Merci du tuyau pour le call-center...la patience c'est pas mon fort d'habitude, alors en ce moment je te raconte pas...
> 
> Je viens donc d'appeler, mon colis est toujours en Hollande, pas de n° de suivi.
> D'aprés le gars que j'ai eu, tellement y'a de boulot que les entrepôts vont travailler ce week-end.
> ...


_




_


----------



## balmath (31 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> Excusez d'avoir été si longue !
> 
> JE L'AI ! YES!!!!
> 
> ...



Moi j'attends le camion avec impatience. Normalement UPS passe entre 11H et 12H30 dans ma société. Je suis trop impatient.


----------



## brycedream (31 Octobre 2008)

Commande expédié hier soir pour ma part 
Livraison toujours prévu pour le 11 novembre(sujet a changement).


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

Alors commandé le 23 octobre au soir (23h), donc on peut dire le 24 octobre
Expédié le 28 octobre

voici le résumé UPS:
*POITIERS*,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               31/10/2008                                                                                                                10:20                                                                                                   LIVRE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
                                                                   31/10/2008                                                                                                                9:25                                                                                                   EN COURS DE LIVRAISON

*KOELN* (COLOGNE),
                                                           DE                                                                                                                               31/10/2008                                                                                                                2:13                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART

*KOELN* (COLOGNE),
                                                           DE                                                                                                                               30/10/2008                                                                                                                23:05                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

*APELDOORN*,
                                                           NL                                                                                                                               30/10/2008                                                                                                                20:30                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   30/10/2008                                                                                                                17:11                                                                                                   LECTURE D'IMPORTATION                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   30/10/2008                                                                                                                17:09                                                                                                   LECTURE D'IMPORTATION                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   30/10/2008                                                                                                                6:10                                                                                                   EN COURS DE LIVRAISON                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   30/10/2008                                                                                                                6:10                                                                                                   LECTURE D'IMPORTATION                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   30/10/2008                                                                                                                5:53                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

*KOELN* (COLOGNE),
                                                           DE                                                                                                                               30/10/2008                                                                                                                3:08                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART

*KOELN* (COLOGNE),
                                                           DE                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                22:54                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

*WARSAW*,
                                                           PL                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                21:06                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   29/10/2008                                                                                                                18:21                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

*SHANGHAI*,
                                                           CN                                                                                                                               29/10/2008                                                                                                                4:58                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART

*APELDOORN*, ---- ça c'est une erreur dans le tracking car il était toujours à Shangai--
                                                           NL                                                                                                                               28/10/2008                                                                                                                15:26                                                                                                   LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.

*SHANGHAI*,
                                                           CN                                                                                                                               28/10/2008                                                                                                                21:22                                                                                                   LECTURE D'EXPORTATION                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   28/10/2008                                                                                                                21:18                                                                                                   LECTURE D'IMPORTATION                                                                                                                                                SHANGHAI,
                                                           CN                                                                                                                               27/10/2008                                                                                                                21:29                                                                                                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN                                                                                                                               28/10/2008                                                                                                                0:05                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES

Au départ sur le suivi APPLE, livraison prévue le 7 novembre, puis le lendemain c'était marqué le 3-4 nov, puis le 31 octobre ensuite
J'ai eu le tracking UPS au moment de l'expédition (départ de Shangaï)

Réception en une semaine, c'est vraiment top quand je vois tous vos mac bloqués en Hollande...

Précision, j'avais commandé un adaptateur displayport-dvi, il était à l'intérieur du carton du MBP avec les autres fils...


----------



## Icarus (31 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> Excusez d'avoir été si longue !
> 
> JE L'AI ! YES!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Tu peux me donner le numéro de téléphone d'UPS s'il te plait ^^? Numéro vert ou surtaxé?


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

UPS N° 0821233877 tapez toujours 0 pour avoir un conseiller


----------



## Ralph_ (31 Octobre 2008)

UPS : 0821 233 877 (je crois que c'est 0,15&#8364;/min) 

EDIT : grillé avec plus de précisions!


----------



## Vine71 (31 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> Alors commandé le 23 octobre au soir (23h), donc on peut dire le 24 octobre
> Expédié le 28 octobre
> 
> voici le résumé UPS:
> ...



3 jours pour être livré en partant de Chine ?? en avance d'une semaine ?? 
Moi ça va faire 2 semaines Mardi ! et pas de tracking 

EDIT : et commandé le 23 ?!


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

En tout cas, ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore, je vous souhaite de le recevoir le plus rapidement possible... :rose:


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

Vine71 a dit:


> 3 jours pour être livré en partant de Chine ?? en avance d'une semaine ??
> Moi ça va faire 2 semaines Mardi ! et pas de tracking
> 
> EDIT : et commandé le 23 ?!



beh en fait en avance par rapport aux premières dates données, mais j'ai eu la date d'aujourd'hui lundi ou mardi je crois...


----------



## Smaxintosh (31 Octobre 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

mais je l'aurais surement que lundi ... commandé le 14 ...


----------



## Vine71 (31 Octobre 2008)

Merci 
Quand on voit ça je me demande vraiment comment ils font...


----------



## Ralph_ (31 Octobre 2008)

Scullydidine n'as pris que le macbook, et ça il ne faut pas l'oublier

pas d'adaptateurs, pas d'ipod etc...


----------



## clemilow (31 Octobre 2008)

tu peut mettre des photo scullydidine stp??
merciii


----------



## Vine71 (31 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai pas d'iPod, mais un adaptateur
Et pas bloqué en Hollande, c'est donc au regroupement que ça coince ?


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

oui oui un adaptateur qui était à l'intérieur donc un seul colis... emballé en même temps que le MBP

Pour les tofs, c'est en cours...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

Vine71 a dit:


> C'est vrai pas d'iPod, mais un adaptateur
> Et pas bloqué en Hollande, c'est donc au regroupement que ça coince ?



Ils ont plus de cartons et de mousses pour tout emballer ...


----------



## Icarus (31 Octobre 2008)

Ok merci pour le numéro ^^

Donc après une estimation de livraison pour le 30 et le 31, je devrais être livré le 03 Novembre...

Bon j'sens que je vais encore me taper les cours à la main.

Le pire c'est qu'ils sont dans les temps, y'a rien à dire mais bon...près de 3 semaines pour recevoir quelque chose.


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> alors comment tu expliques que je transporte mon nouveau MBP dans une housse Larobe ?? :mouais:
> il n'y à pas et il n'y aura pas de nouveau modèle... du moins pour le moment.



J'ai essayé moi même. j'en sais rien . Peut etre y a t-il a autre modele qd sans qu'on le sache réciproquement. Le genius de la fnac de lille etait meme qque peu emmerdé. Finalement tant mieux pour toi Pierre Nico , quand a ceux qui ne l'on pas encore acheté .. posez juste la question .
Tu as au moins ton MBP ... veinard !!!


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

Les tofs sont visibles ici :
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/t...mpressions-macbook-pro-unibody-238209-24.html


----------



## clemilow (31 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> Les tofs sont visibles ici :
> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/t...mpressions-macbook-pro-unibody-238209-24.html




merci


----------



## bossdupad (31 Octobre 2008)

Vla l'organisation de merde...


----------



## ArisM (31 Octobre 2008)

Bon j'ai rappelé iGuy et bah la Moonnnnsieur n'était pas aimable du tout! Limite il m'a fait comprendre que je faisais chier... Pourtant c'est bien eux qui me font chier avec leur envoi de 3 semaines!

Il m'a dit :"Mais vous avez deja appeler hier... J'ai dit oui mais on m'avait aussi dit que l'envoi se ferait aujourd'hui et que la toujours pas de Tracking donc je m'inquiete pour la semaine prochaine..."

Il m'a ensuite fait comprendre que : "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" signifie que l'envoi est en retard et non comme c'est ecrit envoyé dans les delais... Faut croire qu'on a pas appris le meme francais... Peut etre que pour nous les Suisses ca veut pas dire la meme chose...

Enfin bref, j'ai simplement demander si je pouvais donc l'esperer pour lundi voir mardi et il m'a repondu que il ne preferait ne pas donner de réponse dont il ne peut garantir donc qu'il n'en a aucune idée... Purée si je l'ai pas mardi au plus tard..................

Et puis cette histoire de MacBook qui part en couille avec 4GB de RAM ca me fait flipper! Au fait on peut amener notre MacBook dans un Apple Store ou Apple Premium Reseller pour le faire réparer sous garantie sans avoir à le renvoyer?


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> J'ai toujours pas de news moi... depuis lundi soir je suis au même stade...
> "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"
> A croire, enfin plutôt à espérer, que GenoMac avait raison et que la transmission du suivi par UPS à Apple à sauté depuis 36h !



Et non mon vieux . C t une grosse salade. Apple vient de m'appeler , le gars dont j'avais le nom. Il m'a dit : "Comme promis je vous rappelle" ... chouette et il enchaine ... "euh monsieur votre MBP est toujours en Hollande , nous avons eu également du retard dans le traitement des colis" . ..
Bon il m'a rappelé , j'apprécie qd même car c le seul qui a tenu sa parole... Je sais ou on en est ... et plus en aveugle ...
Il s'est engagé a rappeler sans que je lui demande la hollande pour faire le maximum pour que cela parte ce soir .. mouaih !!!
De toute facon la livraison sera en retard ... par rapport a la prévision...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

Au moins là c'est clair... c'est franchement abusé :/


----------



## ignace (31 Octobre 2008)

allez en cours de livraison...
on y est presque


----------



## bossdupad (31 Octobre 2008)

Si je n'ai pas mon Macbook Pro avant le 4 novembre comme prévu il vont m'entendre chez Apple!!!


----------



## rizoto (31 Octobre 2008)

C'est sûr 2/3 jours de retard sur des delais affiches a titre indicatif (sujet a changement)... C'est vraiment la fin du monde. 

Biensûr, ici il n'y a que des pros, dont le nouveau macbook est indispensable :mouais:


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'st sûr 2/3 jours de retard sur des delais affiches a titre indicatif (sujet a changement)... C'est vraiment la fin du monde.
> 
> Biensûr, ici il n'y a que des pros, dont le nouveau macbook est indispensable :mouais:



T'avouera quand même que plus de 10 jours pour envoyer un colis c'est franchement abusé, surtout pour une boite comme Apple... et pour le prix qu'on paie la marchandise, un minimum de suivi et de transparence serait préférable. J'ai déjà commandé des produits à des amateurs à l'autre bout du monde et ils s'en sont mieux sortis...


----------



## bossdupad (31 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est sûr 2/3 jours de retard sur des delais affiches a titre indicatif (sujet a changement)... C'est vraiment la fin du monde.
> 
> Biensûr, ici il n'y a que des pros, dont le nouveau macbook est indispensable :mouais:




Si ce message est pour moi OUI le Macbook m'est INDISPENSABLE lundi matin ( même si c'est dors et déjà impossible ) car je reprend les cours et que si je ne l'ai pas je ne peux pas programmer...

Alors quand on sait pas on ne dit rien .

Ps : si se message n'était pas une référence direct à mon post merci de ne pas prendre ca comme une attaque.


----------



## Smaxintosh (31 Octobre 2008)

J'avoue qu'on fait un peu ado pré pubère qui attendent le mec d'UPS sur le pas de la porte mais bon, pour certains ca fait depuis Septembre qu'ils attendent la sortie, depuis le 14 oct qu'ils attendent l'envoi et depuis le 24 qu'ils attendent la reception donc 2 mois qu'ils attendent l'ordinateur, effectivement 2-3 jours c'est rien mais accumulé a 2 mois, y'en a un peu marre. Et puis après tout, on fait les gros gamins impatients mais on embete personne alors inutile de venir nous charrier ^^


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

SAOULED !!!!

Moi je laisse tomber .. j'attends Lundi ... J'appelle Lundi Il auront 2 jours de retards. ET je demande un dédommagement commercial.
1er Commande = 1eres emmerdes .


----------



## Smaxintosh (31 Octobre 2008)

Et en meme temps Genomac, combien d'entreprise qui ont deux jours de retard dans la livraison font un geste commercial ? yen a quand meme pas beaucoup ...


----------



## Vine71 (31 Octobre 2008)

2/3 jours de retard alors que ça fait 2 semaines que le colis est expedié c'est vraiment dingue je trouve


----------



## rizoto (31 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> T'avouera quand même que plus de 10 jours pour envoyer un colis c'est franchement abusé, surtout pour une boite comme Apple... et pour le prix qu'on paie la marchandise, un minimum de suivi et de transparence serait préférable. J'ai déjà commandé des produits à des amateurs à l'autre bout du monde et ils s'en sont mieux sortis...



Non pas forcement, 10 jour si tu inclus la fabrication, c'est pas enorme. Si les amateurs sont si bons, fallait l'acheter sur ebay....



bossdupad a dit:


> Si ce message est pour moi OUI le Macbook m'est INDISPENSABLE lundi matin ( même si c'est dors et déjà impossible ) car je reprend les cours et que si je ne l'ai pas je ne peux pas programmer...
> 
> Alors quand on sait pas on ne dit rien .



Deja, quand un achat est indispensable, on evite d'acheter un produit qui vient juste de sortir et on se tourne vers un magasin qui a du stock...

Ensuite je suis sûr que tu pourras trouver une salle informatique dans ton ecole...


----------



## brycedream (31 Octobre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Si ce message est pour moi OUI le Macbook m'est INDISPENSABLE lundi matin ( même si c'est dors et déjà impossible ) car je reprend les cours et que si je ne l'ai pas je ne peux pas programmer...
> 
> Alors quand on sait pas on ne dit rien .
> 
> Ps : si se message n'était pas une référence direct à mon post merci de ne pas prendre ca comme une attaque.


C'est plutôt une réponse général pour tout le monde je pense 
Tu peut toujours programmer sur les pc de ton école  tu l'a bien fait depuis le début de l'année  (ce n'est pas une attaque non plu  )

C'est sur que ça fait un peu long comme délais pour une entreprise comme apple mais bon, c'est le tout début aussi... les macbook sont sorti il y a un peu plus de 15 jours,Les chaines ne sont pas encore bien rodée, les magasins passent logiquement en premiers donc bon...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Non pas forcement, 10 jour si tu inclus la fabrication, c'est pas enorme. Si les amateurs sont si bons, fallait l'acheter sur ebay....


Et sans inclure la fabrication ? Parce que là tu rajoutes 9 jours de plus pour pondre le MB...

Je vais pas rentrer dans le petit jeu du fallait si fallait ça. On a commandé chez eux, ils sont censé offrir un service à la hauteur, pour l'instant c'est pas le cas, point.


----------



## bossdupad (31 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Deja, quand un achat est indispensable, on evite d'acheter un produit qui vient juste de sortir et on se tourne vers un magasin qui a du stock...
> 
> Ensuite je suis sûr que tu pourras trouver une salle informatique dans ton ecole...



Alors déjà me taper 5 ans d'école d'ingénieur avec un portable qui a déjà 1 ans de retard quand j'attaque l'école non merci et pour ce qui est de l'école non il n'y a pas de salle informatique. Va voir sur le site de Supinfo tu verras .

Et puis de toute manière je me fiche de ce que tu pense je ne suis pas content et je le dis point à la ligne.



brycedream a dit:


> C'est plutôt une réponse général pour tout le monde je pense
> Tu peut toujours programmer sur les pc de ton école  tu l'a bien fait depuis le début de l'année  (ce n'est pas une attaque non plu  )
> 
> C'est sur que ça fait un peu long comme délais pour une entreprise comme apple mais bon, c'est le tout début aussi... les macbook sont sorti il y a un peu plus de 15 jours,Les chaines ne sont pas encore bien rodée, les magasins passent logiquement en premiers donc bon...



Pour info ma rentré ( rentré, pas retour de vacances ) est lundi .

Source : http://www.supinfo.com/fr/f065c8dc-a9f1-48c9-9bf1-eca3a21ceb06/dates_importantes.aspx


----------



## Simphusband (31 Octobre 2008)

Ce que je trouve profondément pas normal, c'est la différence de traitement entre les USA et l'europe.

Pour nous on a droit a 15 jours pour une livraison alors que le ricain gras du bide l'as dans les 48 h?????


----------



## Vine71 (31 Octobre 2008)

C'est pas le tout de les vendres, faut assurer après...


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

c pas le trop le retard qui ma le plus dérangé... 
Je me dis juste qu'Apple se donne un mal fou a faire switcher les Pcistes...
La moindre des choses lorsque ces derniers font le pas de switcher ... c'est qu'on soit transparent avec eux ... La il m'aura fallu  4 jours et 4 interlocuteurs différents pour savoir réellement ce qui se passe à Tilburg. 
Tu sais , qd ta plus de 2000 euros de marchandises et qu'en clair on ne sait pas te dire ou cela se trouve .. c qque peu abusé... stooo.
Maintenant si je l'ai Lundi ca fera 4 Jours de retards / livraison prévue ...


----------



## brycedream (31 Octobre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Pour info ma rentré ( rentré, pas retour de vacances ) est lundi .
> 
> Source : http://www.supinfo.com/fr/f065c8dc-a9f1-48c9-9bf1-eca3a21ceb06/dates_importantes.aspx


Mouarf je m'y attendais pas a celle la ^^



Moi je suis pas spécialement pressé donc ça va  no stresse 
(ET comme tout le monde j'ai 1600 dans la nature, Mais stressé n'arrangera rien^^)


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

Tant mieux Bryce . Comprenne cependant que tout le monde n'est pas comme toi.
Y en a ils sont super pressé et c'est tout aussi respectable ...


----------



## Marsu69 (31 Octobre 2008)

Idem je pense quand même qu'Apple n'assure pas sur ce coup.
Je parle pas des délais, après tout c'est concevable qu'il y'ai eut une demande dingue et que tous les centres soient débordés.
Mais c'est vrai que ca fait juste un peu chier d'être dans le flou.
Je pense que pour beaucoup d'entre nous, la facture est quand même d'une importance certaine ! (perso 1665 &#8364 Quand on est étudiant, qu'on a bossé l'été pour se payer ça et qu'on sait que si y'a une merde de toute façon on pourra pas changer grand chose avant un an... Ben je trouve que y'a quelques raisons de s'inquieter, de les harceler pour savoir ou est le colis.
Ensuite il y'a ceux aussi qui s'organise pour recevoir le colis au jour dit, et qui finalement se retrouve comme des cons parce que personne ne viens. Je comprend tout a fait que pour certain, perdre une demi-journée c'est vraiment chiant. Donc bon, geuler pour geuler non, mais geuler parce que 1 on sait pas ou est le colis et 2 on essai tant bien que mal de s'organiser pour être la a la réception ca se conçoit.

Apres perso, qu'il ai 2 jours de retard c'est pas ça qui va me tuer.

Pour en revenir au sujet, toujours pas de tracking, livraison prévue pour Lundi normallement mais vu que tout le monde annonce 2 jours de retard j'ai un petit doute.

Courage pour ceux qui attendent et ptit clin d'oeil jaloux a ceux qui l'ont recu ^^


----------



## cariacou (31 Octobre 2008)

Une petite question à ceux qui l'ont reçu :

pourriez vous nous donner quelques indications sur le bon de livraison d'UPS ?
je veux dire par là sous quel nom apple envoie ses commandes, quels numéros visibles sur le suivi de commande apple figurent sur le paquet, ...

ça pourrait nous aider à trouver notre suivi avant d'avoir le numéro UPS.

(pour moi, rentrer "apple" comme référence ne me donne aucun résultat  ) .


merci beaucoup !


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

C'est aussi le fait qu'on a l'impression qu'ils ont les colis dans un coin à Tilburg à attendre que quelqu'un se sorte les doigts du cul pour mettre une étiquette UPS et le charger dans un camion...


----------



## Marsu69 (31 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> C'est aussi le fait qu'on a l'impression qu'ils ont les colis dans un coin à Tilburg à attendre que quelqu'un se sorte les doigts du cul pour mettre une étiquette UPS et le charger dans un camion...



Pas faux :rateau:


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

oOoh !! :love::love:
Ben moi j'irai pas passer mes vacances a Tilburg !!

Petite parenthèse
Jviens de réaliser en preparant mon switch sur mon disque dur externe , sur lequel j transféré toute ma vie , que ce dernier est formatté en NTFS ... et que je pense que le mac quand je vais lui mettre l'USB du disque , il va tousser... lol ...  et que je dois le formatter HFS.. 
Ok mais la c windows qui va tousser quand je vais lui transférer les données non ?
Fo que je regarde un topic sur le sujet peut être.. ca me fera passer le temps ...


----------



## Zemou (31 Octobre 2008)

Je dis peut être des conneries, mais il me semble que MacOS lit depuis peu les partitions NTFS.
Sinon met le en FAT32, c'est un retour en arrière technologique mais au moins, les deux savent lire et écrire sur une telle partition.


----------



## jeremyzed (31 Octobre 2008)

je l ai !!!!! je suis dessus actuellement ! bon courage a tous pour ceux qui attendent encore


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Je dis peut être des conneries, mais il me semble que MacOS lit depuis peu les partitions NTFS.
> Sinon met le en FAT32, c'est un retour en arrière technologique mais au moins, les deux savent lire et écrire sur une telle partition.



Ben oui suis con .. Go pour le FAT 32.
Jeremyze !! Félicitations !!! Photos et impressions sur le topic correspondant ... soOon ??


----------



## darghorn (31 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> oOoh !! :love::love:
> Ben moi j'irai pas passer mes vacances a Tilburg !!
> 
> Petite parenthèse
> ...


 
Faut du FAT32 il me semble ... Si j'ai bien lu ...

EDIT : J'suis trop lent =)


----------



## rizoto (31 Octobre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> de l'école non il n'y a pas de salle informatique. Va voir sur le site de Supinfo tu verras .



Donc a SUP info, vous n'avez pas de materiel pour etudier :mouais: :hein:. c'est balo pour une ecole d'info... 



Simphusband a dit:


> Ce que je trouve profondément pas normal, c'est la différence de traitement entre les USA et l'europe.
> 
> Pour nous on a droit a 15 jours pour une livraison alors que le ricain gras du bide l'as dans les 48 h?????







GenOMac a dit:


> c pas le trop le retard qui ma le plus dérangé...
> Je me dis juste qu'Apple se donne un mal fou a faire switcher les Pcistes...
> La moindre des choses lorsque ces derniers font le pas de switcher ... c'est qu'on soit transparent avec eux ... La il m'aura fallu  4 jours et 4 interlocuteurs différents pour savoir réellement ce qui se passe à Tilburg.
> Tu sais , qd ta plus de 2000 euros de marchandises et qu'en clair on ne sait pas te dire ou cela se trouve .. c qque peu abusé... stooo.
> Maintenant si je l'ai Lundi ca fera 4 Jours de retards / livraison prévue ...



L'attente d'un mac, c'est parait toujours super long.  15 jours pour un nouveau produit, c'est raisonnable. il faut être patient... 

Pas besoin de vous exiter sur les operateurs, a mon avis, ils font ce qu'ils peuvent ...


----------



## raoul821 (31 Octobre 2008)

@ genomac : installe macdrive sur ton PC, il y a une version d'essai qui fonctionne pendant 5 jours (ça devrait etre suffisant). Ou bien, ton mac saura lire le ntfs, mais pas ecrire dessus ; si tu as un deuxieme disque, tu peux vider le premier (ntfs) dans le second (hfs+) via le mac, et finalement tu reformate le ntfs en hfs+. Et hop.

Sinon : 
commande faite et validée le 16
envoi le 24
en livraison finale depuis le 28, prevu pour lundi.... 
comme tout le monde, j'aurai adoré l'avoir avant le WE, et ben... tant pis!! et bien sur le numero 808... ne donne rien sur UPS.
Courage a tous!!

edit : le FAt32 ne comprend pas les fichiers de plus de 4 Go, ce qui peut etre un probleme...


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> je l ai !!!!! je suis dessus actuellement ! bon courage a tous pour ceux qui attendent encore


Félicitations ! 

Un p'tit résumé (dates commandes, expédition et parcours) ?


----------



## bobouel (31 Octobre 2008)

Halala faut que j'arrête de trainer sur ce forum sa me démoralise en voyant tous ces chanceux qui reçoivent leur Joujou !!

Perso j'espère le recevoir la semaine prochaine se serait cool :rateau:

Commandé le 18 MBP + Ipod, mail de confirmation le 22, état actuel de la commande : "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination".

Désolé mais sa veut dire qu'il est en Hollande ?? Ou en Allemangne ??
Je comprends pas trop le chemin qu'il parcours ... 

Merci


----------



## Jarod03 (31 Octobre 2008)

tjr pas de tracking, mais dans les temps d'après le site d'apple ! Commandé le 16.


----------



## ChaosTheory (31 Octobre 2008)

Tout ce que j'espère c'est qu'il n'y aura pas les deux jours de retard annoncés


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

Rizotto , il me semble comprendre que t'es pas du tout pressé de recevoir ta bête et je dirai tant mieux . 
Mais que fais tu sur ce topic dans ce cas ? Logiquement si j'étais dans ta position , je viens pas ici.. J'attends stoo.. d'autant plus que tu seras informé par mail de la livraison de ta bête...  Ici tu ne vas trouver que des fous furieux en mal de leur précieux ... :love:
Alors sérieusement ... evite les surenchères .. on dit ce que l'on veut et ce que l'on pense .. Faut absolument que tu l'acceptes


----------



## titigrou (31 Octobre 2008)

Je m'inquiète, sur le suivi de comande, il est dit expédié depuis 4 jours, or je n'ai toujours pas été débité, et je n'ai pas 'info concernant le tracking via ups. C'est normal?


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

raoul821 a dit:


> @ genomac : installe macdrive sur ton PC, il y a une version d'essai qui fonctionne pendant 5 jours (ça devrait etre suffisant). Ou bien, ton mac saura lire le ntfs, mais pas ecrire dessus ; si tu as un deuxieme disque, tu peux vider le premier (ntfs) dans le second (hfs+) via le mac, et finalement tu reformate le ntfs en hfs+. Et hop.
> 
> Sinon :
> commande faite et validée le 16
> ...




Ca devrait aller avec la procédure que tu m'as filé . merci pour le coup de pouce !!
Pour ce qui est de ta livraison , pour avoir suivi ce topic depuis els premières fournées ^^ .. Je pense que c'est plutôt milieu de semaine compte tenu des dates que tudonnes sauf si tu n'as commandé que le MB.. 
Sur les Merge in Transit , ils ont 48H de retards sur le traitement des commandes infos à ce matin ! .


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Je m'inquiète, sur le suivi de comande, il est dit expédié depuis 4 jours, or je n'ai toujours pas été débité, et je n'ai pas 'info concernant le tracking via ups. C'est normal?



Je dirai oui ... on est pas mal a être dans ton cas ... relis les dernieres pages du topic , tu comprendras mieux la situation .. Moi ca va faire 6 jours que mon MBP et mon apple care est sur les quais en hollande... sans mise a jour de quoi que se soit .. sur mon statut d'expédition ..


----------



## rizoto (31 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Rizotto , il me semble comprendre que t'es pas du tout pressé de recevoir ta bête et je dirai tant mieux .
> Mais que fais tu sur ce topic dans ce cas ? Logiquement si j'étais dans ta position , je viens pas ici.. J'attends stoo.. d'autant plus que tu seras informé par mail de la livraison de ta bête...  Ici tu ne vas trouver que des fous furieux en mal de leur précieux ... :love:
> Alors sérieusement ... evite les surenchères .. on dit ce que l'on veut et ce que l'on pense .. Faut absolument que tu l'acceptes



Si tu peux dire ce que tu veux et ce que tu penses, moi aussi non ?

Bien que je sois aussi presse d'avoir mon precieux, je pense qu'il est inutile de s'enerver sur la hotline apple


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

Bien sur ... c'est un forum .. Mais laisse juste ceux qui ne pensent pas comme toi exprimer leur mécontentement a leur facon ... Si ca leur fait du bien .. 
Moi perso , ca ma fait du bien ..


----------



## neckaros (31 Octobre 2008)

91 pages!!!!
Mon dieu un admin ou celui qui a lancé le sujet pourrait-il *résumer un peu la situation dans le premier post* pour éviter que tout le monde repose les même questions 

Genre j'ai trouvé sur Mac4ever et sa m'a l'air plutot vrai:


			
				Yakuzayang a dit:
			
		

> donc visiblement d'après toute nos info:
> 
> - 7 jour pour "prêt a l'expédition"
> - 1 jour pour "expédier"
> ...


----------



## raoul821 (31 Octobre 2008)

changement : je viens d'avoir un n° UPS, mais ça ne donne rien pour l'instant sur leur site.
Ma commande :
MBP 2.53 320 Go 7200 rpm
iPod RED
mobileMe
si j'apprend dans l'aprem que le colis est a cote de Paris, j'irai les harceler a l'entrepot!! (pas mon genre d'habitude, mais j'ai rarement eu aussi ENVI d'un truc)

edit : ça y est ups me dit ça 
Etat du colis                                                                                                                                                                         Localisation                                                                                                   Date                                                                                                   Heure Locale                                                                                                   Description                                                                                                                                                                            CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               31/10/2008                                                                                                                12:00                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                                                      BRUSSELS,
                                                           BE                                                                                                                               31/10/2008                                                                                                                7:22                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   31/10/2008                                                                                                                0:41                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                EINDHOVEN, BEST,
                                                           NL                                                                                                                               30/10/2008                                                                                                                22:45                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   30/10/2008                                                                                                                21:25                                                                                                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE


----------



## reystar (31 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part je viens de le recevoir,
bon courage à ceux qui attendent encore, le bonheur n'est que meilleur


----------



## titigrou (31 Octobre 2008)

J'ai peur que le livreur appelle pas avant de venir, qu'il se pointe, que je sois pas là, et qu'il refuse de repasser, et qu'il faille aller le récupérer à perpete les oies!


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> 91 pages!!!!
> Mon dieu un admin ou celui qui a lancé le sujet pourrait-il *résumer un peu la situation dans le premier post* pour éviter que tout le monde repose les même questions
> 
> Genre j'ai trouvé sur Mac4ever et sa m'a l'air plutot vrai:


Rajoute 3 jours de plus pour avoir son tracking... Je suis en expédié depuis le 24... et toujours pas de tracking.


----------



## neckaros (31 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Ca devrait aller avec la procédure que tu m'as filé . merci pour le coup de pouce !!
> Pour ce qui est de ta livraison , pour avoir suivi ce topic depuis els premières fournées ^^ .. Je pense que c'est plutôt milieu de semaine compte tenu des dates que tudonnes sauf si tu n'as commandé que le MB..
> Sur les Merge in Transit , ils ont 48H de retards sur le traitement des commandes infos à ce matin ! .



Il y a quand même mieux. Avec MacFuse ton mac peut lire *et ecrire* sur les partitions NTFS
http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

merci Neckaros


----------



## neckaros (31 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> merci Neckaros


Pas de problème. Je sais que c'est un aspect qui peut gêner pendant le switch car FAT32 a trop de limitation (Dommage que NTFS soit protégé par MS)
Si sa peut t'aider d'avantage voilà le site et un guide sur "comment installer NTFS" en particulier (MacFUSE étant la base qui permet d'installer d'autres formats de fichier dont entre autre NTFS):
http://macntfs-3g.blogspot.com/
http://hem.bredband.net/catacombae/ntfs-3g/macntfs-3g_userguide.pdf


----------



## Skipe (31 Octobre 2008)

Hello everybody !!

Bon tjrs pas de tracking donc lundi mais j'en doute... vais devoir sauter quelques cours, apparament je suis pas le seul sur le fofo, heuresement qu'ils ont supprimé le controle de présence a supinfo , je me voyai pas debarquer avec une feuille et un stylo (je suis même pas sur de savoir encore m'en servir lol) pour le TP linux...


----------



## titigrou (31 Octobre 2008)

Lol. Moi je sens que je vais sécher ma semaine de cours pour pas rater le livreur!


----------



## tsunammis (31 Octobre 2008)

Skipe a dit:


> Hello everybody !!
> 
> Bon tjrs pas de tracking donc lundi mais j'en doute... vais devoir sauter quelques cours, apparament je suis pas le seul sur le fofo, heuresement qu'ils ont supprimé le controle de présence a supinfo , je me voyai pas debarquer avec une feuille et un stylo (je suis même pas sur de savoir encore m'en servir lol) pour le TP linux...



La rentrée est décallé d'une semaine chez moi (SUPINFO Orléans) Donc j'aurais le temps de recevoir mon mac pépère  Arrivé prévu lundi.


----------



## bapt076 (31 Octobre 2008)

ça y est je l'ai !!!!! il est enorme, par contre le clavier est moins confortable que l'ancien macbook je trouve, et sinon l'iPod est tout simplement enorme, je pensait pas qu'il était si bien ! bon courage a tout les autre ça vaut le coup !!!


----------



## tisoucrey (31 Octobre 2008)

Skipe a dit:


> Hello everybody !!
> 
> Bon tjrs pas de tracking donc lundi mais j'en doute... vais devoir sauter quelques cours, apparament je suis pas le seul sur le fofo, heuresement qu'ils ont supprimé le controle de présence a supinfo , je me voyai pas debarquer avec une feuille et un stylo (je suis même pas sur de savoir encore m'en servir lol) pour le TP linux...



Un conseil Skipe, vient quand meme! Je sais pas en quelle promo tu rentres, mais en pré-rentré, il y avait des gens avec leurs cahiers et stylos.

Sinon moi aussi j'attends impatiemment mon MB, toujours en acheminement vers le client, sans n° de tracking


----------



## Skipe (31 Octobre 2008)

tsunammis a dit:


> La rentrée est décallé d'une semaine chez moi (SUPINFO Orléans) Donc j'aurais le temps de recevoir mon mac pépère  Arrivé prévu lundi.



ha sur paris il nous ont coller du linux jusqu'a mercredi apres jai pas cours avant le 17


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

bapt076 a dit:


> ça y est je l'ai !!!!! il est enorme, par contre le clavier est moins confortable que l'ancien macbook je trouve, et sinon l'iPod est tout simplement enorme, je pensait pas qu'il était si bien ! bon courage a tout les autre ça vaut le coup !!!



Cool
tu l'avais commandé quand ?


----------



## thisebi (31 Octobre 2008)

Bon allez à mon tour, et je crois que je suis l'un des pires !!!

Commander le 15 à 13H via l'AOC (merci SUPINFO pour les 15% ) et l'imprimante Canon
Valider le 21 octobre !! (ils ont prit leur temps !!!)
Expédier le 30!!
Date de réception le 10 Novembre soit quasiment un mois après ma commande.

Tellement c'est long limite je regrette d'avoir commander ...

Moi qui voulais faire ma rentrée sous mac c'est loupé ...

Bon allez à bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures


----------



## ripperork (31 Octobre 2008)

Pour info (MBP custom avec APP, Merge in Transit)

Mac commandé le 14/10 au soir
Prêt pour expedition le 22/10
Expédié le 24/10
En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables le 27/10
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais le 28/10
Expédition acheminée le 30/10

Et sur UPS depuis hier :
CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,FR     31/10/2008     12:00     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
BRUSSELS,BE     31/10/2008     7:22     LECTURE AU DEPART
BRUSSELS,BE     30/10/2008     20:29     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
EINDHOVEN, BEST,NL     30/10/2008     18:45     LECTURE AU DEPART
    30/10/2008     17:38     LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
NL     30/10/2008     11:09     INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 


Livraison prévue le 3/11


----------



## Philoup (31 Octobre 2008)

Mon premier message .

Bonjours a tous.

A mon tour de mettre mon histoire.

J'ai commandé le 15 un macbook pro 2.53 ghtz + la Canon grâce au 15% SUPINFO (y'en a pas mal, j'ai vu ). Le 21 il est expédié. Et depuis :

Date de livraison estimée 30 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement)
État actuel de lexpédition : Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)

Bon je pense que pour le 30 c'est foutu :s et toujours pas de traking.....

Je croise les doigts....


----------



## berlool (31 Octobre 2008)

Philoup a dit:


> Mon premier message .
> 
> Bonjours a tous.
> 
> ...



bah un peu que c'est foutu pour le 30 vu qu'on est le 31 :rateau:


----------



## cletus (31 Octobre 2008)

J'ai enfin du changement sur mon suivi.
J'ai maintenant un tracking UPS et je pense que lundi j'aurai mon MBP + iPod dans les mains.

Pour rappel : Commandé le 14 et expédié le 21. La livraison devait se faire le 30.


----------



## Philoup (31 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> bah un peu que c'est foutu pour le 30 vu qu'on est le 31 :rateau:



Je sait, justement . Je me suis bien marré en voyant ça . Faudrait faire un MAJ sur l'appstore.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (31 Octobre 2008)

Ca y est pour moi ça a bougé!
"En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"
Il était temps!


----------



## tisoucrey (31 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Ca y est pour moi ça a bougé!
> "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"
> Il était temps!


C'est pas pour te décourager mais moi c'est depuis le 29 que mon status est passé au fameux "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"... Et toujours pas de n° de tracking. Et apparemment il y en a qui ont ce statut depuis plus longtemps que ça...

Moi ma livraison est prévue pour le 3, mais je ne compte plus dessus :hein:


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (31 Octobre 2008)

tisoucrey a dit:


> C'est pas pour te décourager mais moi c'est depuis le 29 que mon status est passé au fameux "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"... Et toujours pas de n° de tracking. Et apparemment il y en a qui ont ce statut depuis plus longtemps que ça...
> 
> Moi ma livraison est prévue pour le 3, mais je ne compte plus dessus :hein:




Moi ma livraison est prévue pour aujourd'hui... No comment... lol


----------



## Calo (31 Octobre 2008)

On aura beau dire, à fabriquer les produits à l'autre bout du monde, c'est quand même le bordel ! J'espère juste que mon envoie ne sera pas aussi long que les vôtres... 
Apple fait certes des produits magnifiques, mais pour les avoir....


----------



## berlool (31 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Moi ma livraison est prévue pour aujourd'hui... No comment... lol



moi je vais te rassurer vu qu'on est +/- dans le même galere tous les deux depuis le debut ^^, c'est passé a acheminement vers le client hier en fin de matinée, et le soir j'avais le N° de tracking du transporteur hollandais et ce matin j'ai eu le tracking ups donc t'est pres du but tkt 
Sinon ma livraison etait prevu hier, mais les colis sont arrivé a paris a midi aujourd'hui. Et le pire c'est que UPS ne veulent pas que j'aille les chercher aux depot !! 
Ca me soule de savoir qu'ils sont a 10 bornes de chez moi et je peut même pas les recuperer  donc ca sera lundi (pour toi aussi je suppose, au pire mardi)


----------



## ArisM (31 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Ca y est pour moi ça a bougé!
> "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"
> Il était temps!



Ah enfin! Bienvenue au Club... 

Ca n'avance pas plus de toute facon, c'est juste le système qui s'est mis automatiquement à jour vu qu'on est le 31 et qu'initialement tu dois etre livré ce jour la... :rateau:

Bref j'espère simplement le recevoir ce lundi... Ou encore mieux, un Tracking UPS qui m'indique qu'il se trouve en Suisse dans 2h et que je vais le chercher directement dans leur dépot! Wouhou je suis FOU! :rateau:


----------



## ChaosTheory (31 Octobre 2008)

A mon tour... 

MacBook 2.4GHz, 4Go de Ram et 320Go de DD avec un iPod pour un ami (lui je le maudis quand je vois que c'est ça qui crée des délais supplémentaires ! :rateau: )commandés une première fois le 16 mais comme mon incapable, abruti, crétin de banquier n'a pas laissé passé et malgré sa promesse d'élever le plafond de ma carte bleue quand Apple a représenté la note à ma banque c'est pas passé et ils ont annulée la commande 

Alors re-commande le 21 cette fois validée le jour même, prêt à expédier le 26, expédié le 27 au soir, facture reçue le 30. 

Sur le store j'en suis à "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables" depuis le 30. 

Date de livraison d'abord estimée au 7/10 novembre, au 5 lors de l'envoi voire avant et là ça me dit le 6... 

J'en ai marre d'attendre mais je sens que ce n'est pas près de finir ! :rateau:


----------



## Simphusband (31 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> moi je vais te rassurer vu qu'on est +/- dans le même galere tous les deux depuis le debut ^^, c'est passé a acheminement vers le client hier en fin de matinée, et le soir j'avais le N° de tracking du transporteur hollandais et ce matin j'ai eu le tracking ups donc t'est pres du but tkt
> Sinon ma livraison etait prevu hier, mais les colis sont arrivé a paris a midi aujourd'hui. Et le pire c'est que UPS ne veulent pas que j'aille les chercher aux depot !!
> Ca me soule de savoir qu'ils sont a 10 bornes de chez moi et je peut même pas les recuperer  donc ca sera lundi (pour toi aussi je suppose, au pire mardi)



Idem sauf que moi en province c'est pour le Mardi....

J'appellerai pour savoir si il l'ont le Lundi soir, ils sont à 10 minutes de chez moi


----------



## sumbobyboys (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà pour mon histoire :

MacBook commandé le 16 à 16 h avec un iPod nano 8go (offre étudiante).
première estimation de la date: 4-5 nov.
expédition le 24.
Et depuis deux jours : en cours d'acheminement vers le client final. avec une date estimé au 3/11.
Dc tjrs pas de tracking. mais le suivis de référence sur ups marche.

sinn fait troublan : 2 autres personne on raient la même commande deux heures plus tôt et elle l'on reçu aujourd'hui....

Voila j'espère seulement le recevoir lundi , moi qui l'attend depuis mai...


----------



## ordimans (31 Octobre 2008)

sumbobyboys >> Expédie le 24 donc  normalemen,t tu aurais pu l'avoir aujourd'hui voire demain mais férié et UPS ne bosse ps je crois, enfin les livreurs. Car moi expedié le 33 et reçu le 30.

Sinon cletus toi tu as eu de retard de UPS je pense car moi expédie le 22 et reçu le 30 comme promis alrs que toi un jour plus tôt et retard malgré ça dommage.
Enfin tout va rentrer dans l'ordre au fur et à mesure, dites vous qu'Apple a eu des millions de commandes et qu'ils ont bien assurés et qu'ils font leur maximum pour le prix ils peuvent mais c'est vrai qu'au tél y en a pour tout les goûts.


----------



## jahrom (31 Octobre 2008)

Il serait intéressant de faire un tableau. 

Pseudo / date de commande / date de reception / nombre de jour

(ok faut avoir que ça à foutre )


----------



## Vine71 (31 Octobre 2008)

Pff enfin un transporteur et un numéro de suivi (pas encore UPS mais NL Distribution Center). Ca me fou les boules, y'a de grande chance qu'il le livre Lundi, mais je serais pas là de la semaine... ils se seraient bouger le cul, je l'aurai eu aujourd'hui.. à 1 jours près... enfin date de livraison estimé hier :mouais:


----------



## ordimans (31 Octobre 2008)

En gros d'après les dernieres post que j'ai lu ce sont des retards ici dû au hub et au transporteur. Camion plein avec les notres ils ont laissé les votres sur la route lol

Enfin bonne chance dans l'attente plus que quelques jours


----------



## berlool (31 Octobre 2008)

Vine71 a dit:


> Pff enfin un transporteur et un numéro de suivi (pas encore UPS mais NL Distribution Center). Ca me fou les boules, y'a de grande chance qu'il le livre Lundi, mais je serais pas là de la semaine... ils se seraient bouger le cul, je l'aurai eu aujourd'hui.. à 1 jours près... enfin date de livraison estimé hier :mouais:



si tu a le numero de suivi NL distib tu peut avoir ton suivi sur le site de ups et donc recupere ton num ups 

Edit: tu vas dans suivi sur le site ups, puis a gauche tu clique sur suivi par reference et tu colle ton num NL distrib..et magie ! ^^


----------



## Vine71 (31 Octobre 2008)

Yes c'est fait


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

Vine71 a dit:


> Pff enfin un transporteur et un numéro de suivi (pas encore UPS mais NL Distribution Center). Ca me fou les boules, y'a de grande chance qu'il le livre Lundi, mais je serais pas là de la semaine... ils se seraient bouger le cul, je l'aurai eu aujourd'hui.. à 1 jours près... enfin date de livraison estimé hier :mouais:



Mais... Tu as eu "acheminement vers le client en cours" et dans la même journée tu passes de Merge in... à NL machin chouette ? Je pige pas, ça fait 3 jours que j'ai acheminement vers le client et j'ai toujours pas de changement de Merge in... vers NL.... Faudrait peut être que j'appelle histoire devoir s'ils ont pas laissé le mien dans un recoin...


----------



## Mr_Monkey (31 Octobre 2008)

Zoupla,

Me voilà enfin sur ce topic ! 

J'ai commandé un MBP lundi soir (27 Octobre) et ma commande vient d'être expédiée aujourd'hui 

Il est en Chine et je l'attend de pied ferme !


----------



## Vine71 (31 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Mais... Tu as eu "acheminement vers le client en cours" et dans la même journée tu passes de Merge in... à NL machin chouette ? Je pige pas, ça fait 3 jours que j'ai acheminement vers le client et j'ai toujours pas de changement de Merge in... vers NL.... Faudrait peut être que j'appelle histoire devoir s'ils ont pas laissé le mien dans un recoin...



Oui


----------



## V3n0m60 (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, 
Voila j'ai sauté le pas et commandé un MacBookPro Unibody 2.4Ghz avec l'offre ADC Student et j'ai pu prendre la réduction pour l'imprimante également.
Voila pour moi 
Expédition (départ du dépôt) : *7 jours ouvrables*. 
        Délai estimé de livraison:* 19 Nov, 2008 - 20 Nov, 2008*. 
Avec Merge In Tnst NL Til 
J'ai le temps de patienter!!


----------



## Providia (31 Octobre 2008)

Youhouuu  !
Ça y est, je viens de commander mon 2ème Mac depuis mon switch: j'ai lâchement abandonné mon MacBook Air pour le remplacer par un MacBook Pro avec, comme certains d'entre vous, l'offre ADC Student .
Commandé le : *29 Oct, 2008*
Expédition (départ du dépôt) : *7 jours ouvrables*. 
        Délai estimé de livraison:* 17 Nov, 2008 - 18 Nov, 2008*. 
J'espère être livré avant étant donné que le gros rush qui a suivit l'annonce est maintenant passé  ...
Bonne attente à tous !
(je sais c'est dur, ça fait seulement deux jours et j'en ai déja marre d'attendre :rateau: )


----------



## Albert77250 (31 Octobre 2008)

Je viens enfin d'obtenir un numéro de tracking UPS, mais par contre sur le site UPS je peux pas voir où il est je suis en "Statut: Infos facturation reçues".

Pensez-vous que j'ai des chances de pouvoir aller le chercher moi-même sur Paris demain ... ?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Mais... Tu as eu "acheminement vers le client en cours" et dans la même journée tu passes de Merge in... à NL machin chouette ? Je pige pas, ça fait 3 jours que j'ai acheminement vers le client et j'ai toujours pas de changement de Merge in... vers NL.... Faudrait peut être que j'appelle histoire devoir s'ils ont pas laissé le mien dans un recoin...




Bon, je vais pas appeler, pas la peine d'harceler, mais si demain ou dimanche j'ai toujours pas numéro de tracking ils vont entendre chanter mannon


----------



## darghorn (31 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Bon, je vais pas appeler, pas la peine d'harceler, mais si demain ou dimanche j'ai toujours pas numéro de tracking ils vont entendre chanter mannon


 
Je suis dans le même cas, ma date de livraison est pour le 3/11, mais aucun tracking ....


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (31 Octobre 2008)

N'empeche, c'est aussi inquiétant que rageant qu'on est rien de concrètement nouveau (dans mon cas). Certe, je suis programmé pour le 3 Novembre, mais vu l'activité cette semaine (c'est à dire, pas grand chose) j'ai de plus en plus de doute. Chui à la limite d'appeler...mais qui ? :hein:


----------



## titigrou (31 Octobre 2008)

En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables
Ca a été mis à jour aujourd'hui...
On a pas plus d'infos?
J'ai toujours aucun numéro de suivi...
Il me tarde de l'avoir. Je fais une petite soirée pour son arrivée, si ça dit quelqu'un!


----------



## darghorn (31 Octobre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables
> Ca a été mis à jour aujourd'hui...
> On a pas plus d'infos?
> J'ai toujours aucun numéro de suivi...
> Il me tarde de l'avoir. Je fais une petite soirée pour son arrivée, si ça dit quelqu'un!


 
Lol fais gaffe .... Parce que si tout le monde te prend au mot, t'as intéret à avoir un grand salon !


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (31 Octobre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables
> Ca a été mis à jour aujourd'hui...
> On a pas plus d'infos?
> J'ai toujours aucun numéro de suivi...
> Il me tarde de l'avoir. Je fais une petite soirée pour son arrivée, si ça dit quelqu'un!



C'est pour quand l'arrivée ? Je prépare l'apéro :rateau:
Sauf si c'est le meme jour que pour le mien :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2008)

Salut, voilà c'est mon premier post sur ce forum 

Donc moi j'ai commandé mon 1er Macbook + iPod Nano le 20 octobre
Expédié le 26 octobre
Débité le 29 octobre
Toujours pas de n° de suivi
Statut depuis aujourd'hui: "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" 
Date de livraison estimée: le 5 novembre

Vous pensez que je l'aurai a temps et en heure?


----------



## ChaosTheory (31 Octobre 2008)

Maaaaaaaaaaaarre d'attendre ! 

Voilà, coup de gueule passé ! lol


----------



## ChaosTheory (31 Octobre 2008)

F@B!EN a dit:


> Salut, voilà c'est mon premier post sur ce forum
> 
> Donc moi j'ai commandé mon 1er Macbook + iPod Nano le 20 octobre
> Expédié le 26 octobre
> ...


 Ben je te le souhaite ! Et je me le souhaite au passage parce que je suis dans le même cas que toi avec un jour de décalage. 
Tu l'as customisé ton MB?


----------



## darghorn (31 Octobre 2008)

F@B!EN a dit:


> Salut, voilà c'est mon premier post sur ce forum
> 
> Donc moi j'ai commandé mon 1er Macbook + iPod Nano le 20 octobre
> Expédié le 26 octobre
> ...


 

C'est franchement difficile à dire ... Certains l'ont eu en avance, d'autres en retard, perso je l'ai commandé le 15 et je ne suis pas sur de l'avoir le 3 comme prévu (j'ai 4 dates différentes .... et apple au téléphone n'a pas été foutu de me confirmer la tenue de la date)


----------



## titigrou (31 Octobre 2008)

Lol j'ai un 30m carrés. Les Bordelaises, si ça vous dit!


----------



## Jarod03 (31 Octobre 2008)

ah le tracking depuis cet aprem, il me met, information facture reçu, j'ai rien d'autre, ça veut dire ? !


----------



## berlool (31 Octobre 2008)

Albert77250 a dit:


> Je viens enfin d'obtenir un numéro de tracking UPS, mais par contre sur le site UPS je peux pas voir où il est je suis en "Statut: Infos facturation reçues".
> 
> Pensez-vous que j'ai des chances de pouvoir aller le chercher moi-même sur Paris demain ... ?



Demain c'est ferié  et ups travaille pas le week end.
Mais si tu trouve un moyen de le recuperer demain sur paris je suis preneur, le mien est a paris dans un entrepôt a meme pas 10borne de chez pour tout le week end et je peux meme pas le recuperer


----------



## Smaxintosh (31 Octobre 2008)

Est ce que c'est normal que je sois normalement livré lundi (date estimée de livraison le 3), qu'on soit vendredi soir et que je n'ai toujours pas de tracking et que la derniere fois que mon profil ait été modifié soit le 29 ?


----------



## Albert77250 (31 Octobre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> Demain c'est ferié  et ups travaille pas le week end.
> Mais si tu trouve un moyen de le recuperer demain sur paris je suis preneur, le mien est a paris dans un entrepôt a meme pas 10borne de chez pour tout le week end et je peux meme pas le recuperer



T'as pas pu négocier pour le récupérer cet aprem ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Ben je te le souhaite ! Et je me le souhaite au passage parce que je suis dans le même cas que toi avec un jour de décalage.
> Tu l'as customisé ton MB?



J'ai pris la version de base avec un disque dur de 250Go et un adaptateur VGA.

J'ai oublié de précisé que j'ai reçu la facture le 28 octobre


----------



## Smaxintosh (31 Octobre 2008)

Est ce que quelqu'un peut me dire ou se trouve le numéro de tracking et a quoi il ressemble parce que sur le site Apple j'ai un numéro en face de tracking # composé de 16 chiffres pour l'imprimante, j'en ai un aussi pour l'ipod mais pas pour le mac, c'est ce numéro qui est tant attendu ?

Bien sur, aucun de ces deux numéros ne me donne quelque chose sur TNT ou UPS ...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Est ce que c'est normal que je sois normalement livré lundi (date estimée de livraison le 3), qu'on soit vendredi soir et que je n'ai toujours pas de tracking et que la derniere fois que mon profil ait été modifié soit le 29 ?


Bienvenue au club


----------



## dr-koopa (31 Octobre 2008)

ban sa y est : n°de tracking 0807*****  est ils me disent de me reporter a la date prevue de livraison qui est le 31 oct (auj') penser vous qu'ils livrent demain ????


----------



## Kibon (31 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous!!

J'ai commandé le macbook 2ghz le 22 oct dans l'espoir qu'il arrive au bout d'une semaine... ce qui n'est évidemment pas le cas (fait chier!!)
La livraison de mon mac est prévu pour le 6 nov mais je ne serais pas à l'adresse de livraison indiquée à ce moment.
Quel organisme de transport me conseillez-vous pour faire suivre le colis jusqu'à ma nouvelle adresse ( je ne sais pas si UPS va accepter de faire ça...)??

Merci!

PS: courage à tous ceux qui attendent....


----------



## ChaosTheory (31 Octobre 2008)

Demain, samedi, jour où UPS ne livre apparemment pas et qui plus est un jour férié j'en doute dr-koopa


----------



## dr-koopa (31 Octobre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Demain, samedi, jour où UPS ne livre apparemment pas et qui plus est un jour férié j'en doute dr-koopa



P*T** DE M**** SA FAIT CH*** 

ok coucoul zézén on se calme !


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> les détails de ma commande :
> -Macbook 2.4GHz + ipod nano
> 
> commandé le 16 octobre au soir (vers 21h30)
> ...


Ca me fait halluciner ça, Tu commandes 1 jour après, t'es expédié 1 jour avant et t'as déjà ton tracking number alors qu'on a commandé la même chose (sauf que j'ai demandé 4Gb... qui est censé rajouter qu'un jour de plus... or c'est plus le cas). Evidemment tu n'y es pour rien, mais put** apple abuse bien sur ce coup...


----------



## clemilow (31 Octobre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Est ce que c'est normal que je sois normalement livré lundi (date estimée de livraison le 3), qu'on soit vendredi soir et que je n'ai toujours pas de tracking et que la derniere fois que mon profil ait été modifié soit le 29 ?




moi pareil sauf que moi sa na pas bougé depuis le 28.


----------



## dr-koopa (31 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Ca me fait halluciner ça, Tu commandes 1 jour après, t'es expédié 1 jour avant et t'as déjà ton tracking number alors qu'on a commandé la même chose (sauf que j'ai demandé 4Gb... qui est censé rajouter qu'un jour de plus... or c'est plus le cas). Evidemment tu n'y es pour rien, mais put** apple abuse bien sur ce coup...



Complètement d'accord avec toi !!! apple a joué a pile ou face ! je veux bien qu'il y ai des retard d'un ou deux jour mais de la a ce que les  gens ne reçoivent pas en fonction de leur date de commande ...


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

commandé le 15 , tout est sur la hollande depuis le 26... 
Et tout y resté depuis ca 6 jours que je suis en Merge in Transit .. Je Veus battre le record D)

Nan serieusement , la c bon j négocié le dedommagement cial.... Mon Mbp sera livré hors délais , j'aurai donc 100 euros TTC de bon achat pour une housse... d'ailleurs n'hesitez pas .. comme j'étais sceptique il me l'ont meme ecrit ... lol !! 
En meme temps depuis le temps que je les emmerde ... :love:
Fais chier qd meme !!


----------



## bobouel (31 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Ca me fait halluciner ça, Tu commandes 1 jour après, t'es expédié 1 jour avant et t'as déjà ton tracking number alors qu'on a commandé la même chose (sauf que j'ai demandé 4Gb... qui est censé rajouter qu'un jour de plus... or c'est plus le cas). Evidemment tu n'y es pour rien, mais put** apple abuse bien sur ce coup...






dr-koopa a dit:


> Complètement d'accord avec toi !!! apple a joué a pile ou face ! je veux bien qu'il y ai des retard d'un ou deux jour mais de la a ce que les  gens ne reçoivent pas en fonction de leur date de commande ...




Les gas c'est normal si vous avez commandé plus qu'un simple Mac !

Je suis moi aussi dans votre cas, certains on commander un jour après moi et on déjà reçu leur commande .... Tout ça juste pour un Ipod !:mouais:


----------



## berlool (31 Octobre 2008)

Albert77250 a dit:


> T'as pas pu négocier pour le récupérer cet aprem ?



Non, il ont rien voulu savoir chez ups. 
enfin, ils ont été sympa mais il m'ont expliqué que c'etait impossible pour eux car, en france, les colis arrive au centre de tri a chilly mazarin dans l'essonne ou il sont dispatché sur toute la france. Et pour etre livré à paris ils faut qu'il les renvoient à la courneuve :mouais: donc impossible pour eux de livrer un truc tant qu'il est pas a sa destination finale.
Il aurait ete a la courneuve aujourd'hui, mais la livraison prevu lundi, j'aurais pu le recupérer par exemple, mais tu peut pas le choper en route.


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

bobouel a dit:


> Les gas c'est normal si vous avez commandé plus qu'un simple Mac !
> 
> Je suis moi aussi dans votre cas, certains on commander un jour après moi et on déjà reçu leur commande .... Tout ça juste pour un Ipod !:mouais:


nonon mais là je remarque juste que c'est même plus un simple mac, c'est mac + iPod commandé après, et déjà tracké..


----------



## bobouel (31 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> nonon mais là je remarque juste que c'est même plus un simple mac, c'est mac + iPod commandé après, et déjà tracké..



Ahh ... alors là ....

C'est surement que le fait de rajouter la RAM fait perdre 1 jour pour l'expédition du MB !

Alors que pour les Ipod, sa ne retarde pas le jour d'expédition du MB, mais le fait de réunir les deux colis fait aussi perdre du temps !


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

Petite théorie :
Les gens qui ont vu leur commande expédiée le 23 doivent avoir récupéré un TN aujourd hui non ? Comme c'est le cas plus haut.

Est ce qu'il y a des gens qui ont été expédiés le 24 et qui ont tracking ?

Je parle des gens ayant commandé MB/MBP + iPod


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

bobouel a dit:


> Ahh ... alors là ....
> 
> C'est surement que le fait de rajouter la RAM fait perdre 1 jour pour l'expédition du MB !
> 
> Alors que pour les Ipod, sa ne retarde pas le jour d'expédition du MB, mais le fait de réunir les deux colis fait aussi perdre du temps !


annoncé 8 jours pour l'expédition lorsque j'ai commandé, finalement expédié 9 jours après donc le 24, par rapport à un non modifié, c'était 7 jours.


----------



## Smaxintosh (31 Octobre 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> ban sa y est : n°de tracking 0807*****  est ils me disent de me reporter a la date prevue de livraison qui est le 31 oct (auj') penser vous qu'ils livrent demain ????



Tu l'as trouvé ou ton numéro de tracking ? il est ou dans ou ?


----------



## lainbebop (31 Octobre 2008)

Moi expédié le 24, j'ai eu un tracking ajd, mais pas d'info dessus, juste qu'UPS a bien reçu les info...
K'espère pour lundi, mais avec samedi férié, je pense plutôt mardi...


----------



## ordimans (31 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Moi expédié le 24, j'ai eu un tracking ajd, mais pas d'info dessus, juste qu'UPS a bien reçu les info...
> K'espère pour lundi, mais avec samedi férié, je pense plutôt mardi...



Je pense comme toi plutôt mardi encore que s'il se bouge les avions je le disais précédement volent peut être donc au pire le lundi matin il peut se retrouver au centre de chez toi.

Sinon dr koopa j'ai commandé 1h30 avant toi MBP custom + Ipod et il est parti le 22 moi.
Donc toi pas de bol mais par rapport à certains c'est toujours mieux


----------



## neckaros (31 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Ca me fait halluciner ça, Tu commandes 1 jour après, t'es expédié 1 jour avant et t'as déjà ton tracking number alors qu'on a commandé la même chose (sauf que j'ai demandé 4Gb... qui est censé rajouter qu'un jour de plus... or c'est plus le cas). Evidemment tu n'y es pour rien, mais put** apple abuse bien sur ce coup...



Si on part la dessus moi je l'ai commandé le 16 au matin sans aucune personnalisation mais avec l'offre iPod et j'en suis là:
_État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais - 31 Octobe_
Livraison prévue le 5-6 mais malheureusement je dirais le 6 et je serais pas chez moi jusqu'au lundi d'après  J'espère qu'UPS va pas le renvoyer à Apple :s


----------



## NightWalker (31 Octobre 2008)

Juste en passant...

A mon avis râler auprès d'Apple ne changera absolument rien du tout. D'ailleurs je ne sais pas ce ce qu'ils peuvent faire pour avancer le schmilblik... Une fois que les articles sont envoyés depuis leurs usines, toutes les données de suivi durant le transport sont envoyées par le transporteur. Ils se contentent de les afficher sur leurs pages. Si ça bug chez UPS, je ne sais pas ce que Apple peut faire de plus.

Imaginez que vous envoyez un colis à quelqu'un via UPS ou autres transporteurs et qu'il y a un problème de livraison, qu'est-ce que vous pouvez faire de plus mise à part de gueuler auprès du transporteur. Encore moins la personne qui doit réceptionner le colis. Enfin si, elle va gueuler... au transporteur ? à vous ? 

Je n'ai qu'un conseil : "La patience est la vertu de la sagesse" et arrêter de regarder le suivi toutes les 5 minutes, ça ne change rien.


PS : perso, j'ai du attendre la livraison de mon iMac G5 rev A trois mois tellement il y avait de la demande.


----------



## ordimans (31 Octobre 2008)

Surtout que au final, faut bien reconnaître que UPS assure vu le nombre de colis qu'ils ont à livrer
Ca doit être pleins dans les dépôts et les avions


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

Kibon a dit:


> Salut à tous!!
> 
> J'ai commandé le macbook 2ghz le 22 oct dans l'espoir qu'il arrive au bout d'une semaine... ce qui n'est évidemment pas le cas (fait chier!!)
> La livraison de mon mac est prévu pour le 6 nov mais je ne serais pas à l'adresse de livraison indiquée à ce moment.
> ...



Si tu as commandé sur l'apple store, c'est apple qui choisit le transporteur !!! donc quand tu auras le nom du transporteur, tu pourras les appeler à ce moment là !


----------



## bossdupad (31 Octobre 2008)

J'ai eu un petit changement aussi dans le suivi Apple :



> État actuel de l&#8217;expédition
> Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation
> 30 Oct. 2008



Ça signifie quoi?


----------



## ignace (31 Octobre 2008)

aye recu, tout est nikel. vous n'allez pas regretter votre attente


----------



## NightWalker (31 Octobre 2008)

De la Chine (Shanghai) - en Europe (Köln), c'est Kuehne+Nagel qui assure le transport. Ensuite en Europe c'est UPS qui assure l'acheminement jusqu'à la destination finale, c'est à dire toi.


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> De la Chine (Shanghai) - en Europe (Köln), c'est Kuehne+Nagel qui assure le transport. Ensuite en Europe c'est UPS qui assure l'acheminement jusqu'à la destination finale, c'est à dire toi.


Et les boulets qui font la transition entre les 2 ? Parce que c'est apparemment là que ça coince...


----------



## ArisM (31 Octobre 2008)

BONNE NOUVELLE LES AMIS!

J'ai enfin un numéro de Tracking (Au passage le meme que la référence de suivi Apple) et le Transporteur est : NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER!

J'attends quelque heures et ensuite j'ai le numéro de Tracking UPS? Avec ce numéro je peux checker l'état de ma commande sur UPS normallement? La ca marche pas encore...


----------



## lainbebop (31 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Et les boulets qui font la transition entre les 2 ? Parce que c'est apparemment là que ça coince...



lol tu peux me rappeler ta situation (date de commande, d'envoie, ipod ? etc...) Car il me semble qu'on avait tout pareil, et dans ce cas tu devrais avoir un N° ups ce soir ou demain


----------



## ChaosTheory (31 Octobre 2008)

Parfois ils sont même super chez UPS ! 

Le jour où j'ai commandé mon MB, j'ai demandé à ce qu'on me passe le SAV iPhone, mes écouteurs ne fonctionnaient plus. Ils m'ont dit qu'ils les prenaient garantie et qu'ils m'en envoyaient d'autres. C'est mardi à 16h. 

Le mercredi à midi j'avais les neufs qui venaient de Hollande ! 

Là je dis respect le SAV


----------



## lainbebop (31 Octobre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> BONNE NOUVELLE LES AMIS!
> 
> J'ai enfin un numéro de Tracking (Au passage le meme que la référence de suivi Apple) et le Transporteur est : NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER!
> 
> J'attends quelque heures et ensuite j'ai le numéro de Tracking UPS? Avec ce numéro je peux checker l'état de ma commande sur UPS normallement? La ca marche pas encore...




Avec toi aussi on avait tout pareil il me semble, pour ma part j'ai eu le N° en 1Z... (ups) par le "suivi par reference" ce matin, ce n° n'etait pas opérationnel jusqu'a ce midi, et ce soir j'ai les info comme quoi le colis part de hollande !!
je pense que demain matin t'aura les info


----------



## Archon (31 Octobre 2008)

chui content pour vous les gars car au moin je sais que sa bouge


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> lol tu peux me rappeler ta situation (date de commande, d'envoie, ipod ? etc...) Car il me semble qu'on avait tout pareil, et dans ce cas tu devrais avoir un N° ups ce soir ou demain



Commandé le 15 à 13H30 par téléphone pour avoir l'AOC MB 2,4Ghz + 4Gb + adaptateur mini displayport - VGA et iPod 8Gb Vert pomme D) 
Validé le même jour vers 17h je crois
Expédié le 24 (statuts expédié / acheminement vers le pays de destination)
Débité/Facturé le 28, le soir changement de statuts vers 19h pour acheminement vers le client en cours
Plus de changement depuis, la dernière mise à jour date du 29 (mais on était le 28 au soir...)
Donc voilà, entre les bourrages de mous "y'a du retard dans la mise à jour des statuts" et "demain ça va changer et vous aurez un tracking" et les mauvaises nouvelles "on a deux jours de retard..." et voir que pour d'autres ça passe... ça fout un peu les glandes.


----------



## ArisM (31 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Avec toi aussi on avait tout pareil il me semble, pour ma part j'ai eu le N° en 1Z... (ups) par le "suivi par reference" ce matin, ce n° n'etait pas opérationnel jusqu'a ce midi, et ce soir j'ai les info comme quoi le colis part de hollande !!
> je pense que demain matin t'aura les info



Alors je me rejouis de recevoir ce numéro de Tracking UPS et j'espere vraiment le recevoir lundi... Ca serait bien beau tout ca


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Commandé le 15 à 13H30 par téléphone pour avoir l'AOC MB 2,4Ghz + 4Gb + adaptateur mini displayport - VGA et iPod 8Gb Vert pomme D)
> Validé le même jour vers 17h je crois
> Expédié le 24 (statuts expédié / acheminement vers le pays de destination)
> Débité/Facturé le 28, le soir changement de statuts vers 19h pour acheminement vers le client en cours
> ...



==> État actuel de l&#8217;expéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais31 Oct. 2008:affraid:

Toujours en Merge in ...


----------



## Marsu69 (31 Octobre 2008)

Ben moi j'étais marqué en "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" depuis le 29...
Et la changement de statut.... Je passe en "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"... Oui je sais c'est la même chose !
Mais enfait non, maintenant la date est au 31 Youhouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. Avec toujours une livraison prévu pour Lundi...
J'ai pas encore compris l'utilité du changement mais surement qu'une sombre histoire de fin du monde et d'os de rat en décomposition dans l'assiette d'un chaman indien n'y sont pas pour rien.


----------



## ArisM (31 Octobre 2008)

Bon bah le petit Suisse inaugure...

J'ai une livraison prévue chez TNT! C'est marque : Date de ramassage : 3 Novembre, j'espère pas que ça veut dire qu'il ramasse le colis au hangar ce lundi, sinon je ne l'aurais jamais ce lundi...

EDIT : Apple m'indique : Date de livraison estimée  - 05 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)

J'espere qu'ils vont se bouger les fesses chez TNT...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> Bon bah le petit Suisse inaugure...
> 
> J'ai une livraison prévue chez TNT! C'est marque : Date de ramassage : 3 Novembre, j'espère pas que ça veut dire qu'il ramasse le colis au hangar ce lundi, sinon je ne l'aurais jamais ce lundi...
> 
> ...


Ah beh c'est ptet une bonne nouvelle, signe qu'ils essaient de désengorger l'entrepôt... par contre, oubliez pas le miens non plus, ça serait sympa...


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

Ca y est ... j'ai mon Tracking Number qui est le meme que le N° de BL entre parenthèse et qui ne me sert srictement a rien puisque aucune info dispo sur le site du/des transporteurs ...

M'enfin ca y ca s'est excité au bout de 6 jours a Tilburg :love:


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> Bon bah le petit Suisse inaugure...
> 
> J'ai une livraison prévue chez TNT! C'est marque : Date de ramassage : 3 Novembre, j'espère pas que ça veut dire qu'il ramasse le colis au hangar ce lundi, sinon je ne l'aurais jamais ce lundi...
> 
> ...



Au regret peut etre de te decevoir une ramasse dans le jargon logistique c'est un enlévement che l'expéditeur ici en l'occurence Tilburg Hollande ensuite go chez les destinataire , aussi dans ce que je comprends ca intègre les flux de TNT le 03 au soir et tu seras livré le 04 ou le 05
J'espère me tromper mais je ne crois pas


----------



## itako (31 Octobre 2008)

A au fait ils sont du genre a toquer UPS s'y on a pas de sonnette? ça me stresse sa mère ça....


----------



## lainbebop (31 Octobre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Commandé le 15 à 13H30 par téléphone pour avoir l'AOC MB 2,4Ghz + 4Gb + adaptateur mini displayport - VGA et iPod 8Gb Vert pomme D)
> Validé le même jour vers 17h je crois
> Expédié le 24 (statuts expédié / acheminement vers le pays de destination)
> Débité/Facturé le 28, le soir changement de statuts vers 19h pour acheminement vers le client en cours
> ...



Oui bah pareil que toi, j'ai même commandé à la même heure lol
par internet par contre pour la remise étudiante !
t'aura surement un tracking ups demain !!
attention, tu peux avoir le tracking un peux avant en entrant le numero apple "80*******" dans le suivit par référencement


----------



## lainbebop (31 Octobre 2008)

itako a dit:


> A au fait ils sont du genre a toquer UPS s'y on a pas de sonnette? ça me stresse sa mère ça....




Bah moi c'est bizarre, ups sonne chez moi en général, par contre la poste quand ils ont des colis, ils vont directement chez le concierge ! sans même passer par chez moi !
c'est quand même abusé, la premiere fois je m'en suis apperçu qu'apres, que le concierge avait mon colis depuis 3j...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (31 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Oui bah pareil que toi, j'ai même commandé à la même heure lol
> par internet par contre pour la remise étudiante !
> t'aura surement un tracking ups demain !!
> attention, tu peux avoir le tracking un peux avant en entrant le numero apple "80*******" dans le suivit par référencement


Si seulement ...


----------



## NightWalker (31 Octobre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Parfois ils sont même super chez UPS !
> 
> Le jour où j'ai commandé mon MB, j'ai demandé à ce qu'on me passe le SAV iPhone, mes écouteurs ne fonctionnaient plus. Ils m'ont dit qu'ils les prenaient garantie et qu'ils m'en envoyaient d'autres. C'est mardi à 16h.
> 
> ...


Je confirme... j'ai reçu mon iMac refurb hier, il a été commandé le mardi à 2h du matin...


----------



## Vine71 (31 Octobre 2008)

La date de livraison estimé est passée du 30/10 au 04/11, alors qu'initialement c'était prévu entre le 31/10 et le 03/11 soit un jours de retard. Non seulement il a traîné 1 semaine en Hollande, mais en plus il est livré avec 1 jour de retard (là il est en Hollande, je pensais qu'il allait faire Hollande Allemagne demain, et Allemagne chez moi Lundi).


----------



## ArisM (31 Octobre 2008)

Vine71 a dit:


> La date de livraison estimé est passée du 30/10 au 04/11, alors qu'initialement c'était prévu entre le 31/10 et le 03/11 soit un jours de retard. Non seulement il a traîné 1 semaine en Hollande, mais en plus il est livré avec 1 jour de retard (là il est en Hollande, je pensais qu'il allait faire Hollande Allemagne demain, et Allemagne chez moi Lundi).



Ouais c'est nul ca... Moi j'ai peur que TNT n'aie pas un service de livraison aussi performant qu'UPS... Il m'annoncent une date de ramassage le 3 Novembre, ils ne font pas les envois postaux le Weekend? Pas d'avions, pas de trains? En plus TNT est hollandais...! J'espere que j'aurais mon MacBook ce lundi...


----------



## Vine71 (31 Octobre 2008)

Ouais je sais pas trop, peut être qu'il va quand même bouger ce weekend


----------



## Smaxintosh (31 Octobre 2008)

Personne veut me dire ou est ce qu'on est censé trouvé le numéro de tracking sur le site apple ?

Aussi, ma livraison est programmée pour le 3 depuis le 29 oct et la fille apple m'a dit que ca serait entre 14h30 et 19h, a votre avis ca veut dire que la date est fixée definitivement ou qu'elle est encore sujette a changement ?


----------



## Albert77250 (31 Octobre 2008)

Miracle ! Du nouveau !

BRUSSELS,
BE	 31/10/2008	 20:26	 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
EINDHOVEN, BEST,
NL	 31/10/2008	 18:45	 LECTURE AU DEPART
31/10/2008	 18:16	 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
NL	 31/10/2008	 9:09	 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## Jarod03 (31 Octobre 2008)

mon MBP est à Brussels, BE, prévu pour être livrer le 04/11, je pense que je l'aurai avant quand même 


EDIT : tout pareil à la minute près que Albert ^^


----------



## Albert77250 (31 Octobre 2008)

Nos ordinateurs voyagent ensemble, c'est mignon ! Tu crois pas qu'on peut faire pression pour qu'ils bossent demain et qu'on les cherche sur paris ? ^^


----------



## Smaxintosh (31 Octobre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Personne veut me dire ou est ce qu'on est censé trouvé le numéro de tracking sur le site apple ?




S'il vous plait ? nan ?


----------



## Jarod03 (31 Octobre 2008)

Albert77250 a dit:


> Nos ordinateurs voyagent ensemble, c'est mignon ! Tu crois pas qu'on peut faire pression pour qu'ils bossent demain et qu'on les cherche sur paris ? ^^


 
vi c'est très mimi tout ça ! Je suis d'accord, faut qu'ils bossent demain, pas le choix :rateau:


----------



## titigrou (31 Octobre 2008)

Oh c'est mignon, leur bébé vont arriver ensemble! 
C'est un signe du destin les gars! 
Bon sinon pour moi, toujours rien... mon ordi se promène entre xi et xi+1...
Grrrrrr


----------



## Jarod03 (31 Octobre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Oh c'est mignon, leur bébé vont arriver ensemble!
> C'est un signe du destin les gars!
> Bon sinon pour moi, toujours rien... mon ordi se promène entre xi et xi+1...
> Grrrrrr


 

du moment que c'est pas entre -oo et +oo, tout va bien


----------



## titigrou (31 Octobre 2008)

j'ai pas précisé la valeur de x hein!


----------



## Jarod03 (31 Octobre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> j'ai pas précisé la valeur de x hein!


 

A ce niveau la, ça n'a plus aucune importance


----------



## Smaxintosh (31 Octobre 2008)

S'il vous plait, le numéro de tracking est censé se trouver ou ?


----------



## titigrou (31 Octobre 2008)

On dira que x est un réel hein!
Le numéro de tracking, je l'ai pas encore, mais ce doit être affiche sur le order status sur ton compte apple. Dites moi si je me trompe!


----------



## Smaxintosh (1 Novembre 2008)

oui je m'en doutais mais je voulais savoir a quel endroit sur le order status ... En dessous de la commande du mac ?


----------



## Jarod03 (1 Novembre 2008)

en bas à gauche de ta page de suivi sur le site apple, il commence par 1Z, ou WW s'il est pas encore parti pour chez toi.

Non non pas d'accord, X prend pour valeur l'attente cumulé par toutes les personnes attendant un mac. Je te plaind la


----------



## clemilow (1 Novembre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> Ben moi j'étais marqué en "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" depuis le 29...
> Et la changement de statut.... Je passe en "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"... Oui je sais c'est la même chose !
> Mais enfait non, maintenant la date est au 31 Youhouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. Avec toujours une livraison prévu pour Lundi...
> J'ai pas encore compris l'utilité du changement mais surement qu'une sombre histoire de fin du monde et d'os de rat en décomposition dans l'assiette d'un chaman indien n'y sont pas pour rien.




j'ai eu exactement le mm changement que toi. jespère qu'on sera livré lundi, tjrs pas de tracking.... tu la commander quand toi??? moi le 14, expédier le 24 et sinon ba mon statue est exactement comme le tien.


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

Tu as un truc avec marqué suivi colis, j'ai plus le terme exact en tete. Moi c'est ecrit "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur"... grrrrr


----------



## jossetsoncorp (1 Novembre 2008)

Bon allez.. Ptit UP...

Etant également commandeur d'un macbook, ipod,imprimante... j'ai quelques ptits tips à vous donner meme si ils ont deja été dit, cest toujours bien de le répéter:

J'ai passé commande le 15 au soir, un ami qui a commandé exactement la meme chose que moi et qui a payé exactement le meme montant a reçu sa commande aujourdui et moi je ne l'aurai que lundi,i alors qu'il est mon voisin. C'est toujours rageant... mais bon. Moi je l'aurai lundi.

Votre macbook est fabriqué en Chine, il part de Shangai et arrive en hollande. Arrivé en hollande il est prit en charge par UPS, de là vous obtenez vos n° de tracking qui sont disponible sur votre compte apple store, dans les détails de la commande, mais seulement lorsque le colis est pris en charge par UPS, pas avant.

Arrivé en hollande, il va voyager pour Bruxelles le meme jour. Le lendemain au matin ( tôt ) le colis va etre lu pour partir pour Paris ( pour les francais du moins). Arrivé à paris vers le midi 11h, 12h,13h par là, le colis va stagner dans l'entrepôt pour etre ensuite redistribuer le lendemain matin dans les pronvinces.
Autrement dit lorsque le colis arrive en Hollande, il faut compter encore deux jours avant de l'avoir chez soi.

Voila jespere que ça servira, en tout cas, je peux dire ça après avoir lu tout vos messages, appelé la hotline apple plusieurs fois, et ma propre expérience.


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

Je crois que j'ai rarement autant attendu quelque chose!
J'ai l'impression de retrouver la magie de noel quand on est gamin!


----------



## sumbobyboys (1 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'avoir mon TN ! et sur le site d'ups ça me dit :

EINDHOVEN, BEST,
NL	 10/31/2008	 8:07 P.M.	 ORIGIN SCAN
NL	 10/31/2008	 9:09 A.M.	 BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

dc rien de bien precis à part que ca me semble mort pour le recevoir lundi....

Sinon, c'est sur habituellement l'apple store/UPS assure niveau livraison :

j'avais commandé une housse pour ipod, elle est arrivée le lendemain mais j'étais pas chez moi (je pensais pas que ca allai arriver si vite). le surlendemain le livreur m'appelle pour savoir à quel moment j'étais dispo. Je lui ai demander de venir à tout prix l'après midi car la housse était un cadeau. A 15h la housse était chez moi avec le sourire du livreur (pas de la crémière, on peut pas tout avoir ^^).

Bonne soirée à tous, je sent que le WE va être long...


----------



## NightWalker (1 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai rarement autant attendu quelque chose!
> J'ai l'impression de retrouver la magie de noel quand on est gamin!


Exact... c'est très étrange cette sensation hein... 
J'ai reçu hier un iMac refurb pour une amie, je me suis surpris en état d'excitation assez indescriptible. Pourtant ce n'est qu'une n-ième commande et en plus il n'est pas pour moi ( je vais faire la livraison demain  )  C'est idiot, mais j'aime beaucoup le design de la petite boite du clavier... 



Jarod03 a dit:


> Non non pas d'accord, X prend pour valeur l'attente cumulé par toutes les personnes attendant un mac.


x = i^2  c'est dans le domaine de l'imaginaire... c'est très complexe


----------



## Philoup (1 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de recevoir le traking. Youpi ^^

(J'espère vraiment demain il est a Strasbourg et je peut le récupérer au centre de trie  )


----------



## itako (1 Novembre 2008)

huhu strasbourg


----------



## Marsu69 (1 Novembre 2008)

Youhouuu tracking recu.... Ouai mais NL Distrib.... Bref pas plus avancé.

Enfin au moins ca bouge, toujours programmé pour le 1 pour ma part mais j'ai un doute.


----------



## hav (1 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
je poste mon 1er message sur ce forum à partir de mon 1er mac (mbp 15"4, 4Go de Ram, dd 7200 tours).
Commandé le 21 Octobre, il m'a été livré hier (le 31). Il a donc fait la route avec celui de Scullydidine 
Voici mon tracking UPS complet, à titre d'information

ST JEAN DE LA RUELLE,
                                                           FR                                                                                                 31/10/2008                                                                                  14:39                                                                     LIVRE                                                                                                
                                      31/10/2008                                                                                  8:43                                                                     EN COURS DE LIVRAISON                                                                                            KOELN (COLOGNE),
                                                           DE                                                                                                 31/10/2008                                                                                  2:13                                                                     LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                            KOELN (COLOGNE),
                                                           DE                                                                                                 30/10/2008                                                                                  23:05                                                                     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                            APELDOORN,
                                                           NL                                                                                                 30/10/2008                                                                                  20:30                                                                     LECTURE AU DEPART                          
                                      30/10/2008                                                                                  17:29                                                                     LECTURE D'IMPORTATION                          
                                      30/10/2008                                                                                  17:28                                                                     LECTURE D'IMPORTATION                          
                                      30/10/2008                                                                                  6:08                                                                     EN COURS DE LIVRAISON                          
                                      30/10/2008                                                                                  6:08                                                                     LECTURE D'IMPORTATION                          
                                      30/10/2008                                                                                  5:53                                                                     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                            KOELN (COLOGNE),
                                                           DE                                                                                                 30/10/2008                                                                                  3:08                                                                     LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                            KOELN (COLOGNE),
                                                           DE                                                                                                 29/10/2008                                                                                  22:54                                                                     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                            WARSAW,
                                                           PL                                                                                                 29/10/2008                                                                                  21:06                                                                     LECTURE AU DEPART                          
                                      29/10/2008                                                                                  18:21                                                                     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                            SHANGHAI,
                                                           CN                                                                                                 29/10/2008                                                                                  4:58                                                                     LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                            APELDOORN,
                                                           NL                                                                                                 28/10/2008                                                                                  15:26                                                                     LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.                                                                                            SHANGHAI,
                                                           CN                                                                                                 28/10/2008                                                                                  21:33                                                                     LECTURE D'EXPORTATION                          
                                      28/10/2008                                                                                  21:22                                                                     LECTURE D'IMPORTATION                                                                                            SHANGHAI,
                                                           CN                                                                                                 27/10/2008                                                                                  21:31                                                                     LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                                                                          CN                                                                                                 28/10/2008                                                                                  0:05                                                                     INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES                          

Voila, bon courage à ceux qui attendent. Vous ne le regretterez pas, c'est une machine FOR-MI-DABLE:love:


----------



## chupastar (1 Novembre 2008)

A tous ceux qui ont commandé leur ordinateur avec l'offre de 125 &#8364; pour l'iPod. Depuis la fin de la promo il n'y a plus la page qui permet de demander le remboursement, il reste juste la possibilité de demande pour l'imprimante: http://www.apple.com/fr/promo

Or ma commande a été passée le 18 sur le Store et ma facture date du 30, comment faire maintenant pour se faire rembourser !

Edit : je me répond à moi-même, il y a une page pour les promos précédentes ici : http://www.apple.com/fr/promo/past.html Je suis soulagé.


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (1 Novembre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> Youhouuu tracking recu.... Ouai mais NL Distrib.... Bref pas plus avancé.
> 
> Enfin au moins ca bouge, toujours programmé pour le 1 pour ma part mais j'ai un doute.


Wouhouuuuuu TN reçu aussi !!


-> NL distribution center dans les détails et toujours merge in... sur la page principale...
-> fonctionne pas encore dans les réfs chez UPS
-> toujours prévu pour le 3 mais j'ai un doute 

A mon avis, ça a pas plus avancé et ils ont fait la mise à jour pour nous filer quelque chose à ronger 

PS : je suis en "livraison programmée par le transporteur final..." combien de temps vais je rester dessus, mystère et boule de gomme ^^


----------



## Mr_Monkey (1 Novembre 2008)

Bon la date de livraison a changé, elle est passée du 10 novembre au 4, cool ^^ (Sauf qu'il n'y aura personne chez moi hihi)


----------



## clemilow (1 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Wouhouuuuuu TN reçu aussi !!
> 
> 
> -> NL distribution center dans les détails et toujours merge in... sur la page principale...
> ...




pareil pour moi. au moin sa bouge.....


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

@Night C'est vrai que la boite du clavier à l'air sympa! Je crois que je vais me laisser tenter! 
Et tu veux pas me commander un imac aussi, je te le rembourserai t'inquiètes hein!
Bon je vais jeter un oeil sur mon order status!!!


----------



## darghorn (1 Novembre 2008)

Sniff ... Toujours pas de tracking ..... Mais bon je suis passé quand même à :

État actuel de lexpéditionEnlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

J'ai toujorus "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur"...
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
C'est con, mais j'aimerai savoir où il est, même si il est encore en Chine, je m'inquiète pour mon petit bébé...


----------



## tonio08 (1 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> J'ai toujorus "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur"...



j'ai la même chose. Macbook commandé mercredi matin avec l'offre étudiante ipod nano, expédié hier après midi.


----------



## bossdupad (1 Novembre 2008)

La personne qui avait obtenue un dédommagement de 100 euros pourrait expliquer la démarche quelle a effectuée?

Merci d'avance .


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

Un dédomagement de 100 euros?????    Ca m'intéresse ça!!!! surtout si c'est en plus des remboursements de l'ipod et de l'imprimante


----------



## Marsu69 (1 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Wouhouuuuuu TN reçu aussi !!
> 
> 
> -> NL distribution center dans les détails et toujours merge in... sur la page principale...
> ...



A mon avis nos futurs meilleurs amis voyagent ensemble. Ca fait plusieurs fois qu'on a un changement de statut quasi au même moment avec les mêmes infos tous les deux. 

D'ailleurs maintenant je surveille tes messages sur le fofo au cas ou j'ai raté un truc ^^.


----------



## bossdupad (1 Novembre 2008)

C'est écris quelques pages avant celle-ci .


----------



## neckaros (1 Novembre 2008)

Toujours

```
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	31 Oct. 2008
```
Je pense pas que sa change pendant le WE 
J'espère juste le recevoir Mercredi!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2008)

Oui moi aussi la démarche pour obtenir la remise de 100&#8364; m'intéresse, je sait que pour le moment je n'est aucune raisons de la demandé, mais c'est juste  au cas où!


----------



## GenOMac (1 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est ca a bougé !!!!
Mes 2 colis ont quitté Tilburg Hier soir.
J'ai recu un email du chargé de clientèle me donnant les 2 Tracking Numbers 1Z alors qu'en vérifiant sur le site , c'en est toujours a NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER blabla ... ups n'affiche rien pour l'instant. Bref j'ai espoir pour le 03. mais petit espoir:love:

Pour les 100 euros ... en fait lors d'un appel , j'étais excédé que la veille on m'ait menti sur le delai de livraison et le statut de mes articles. Aussi j'ai demandé a la personne en ligne de faire le suivi de ma commande de bout en bout et de me donner son adresse mail... Ce dernier s'était engagé a m'envoyer le TN des le lendemain apres avoir contacté Tilburg.
Il ne m'a rien envoyé ...
Aussi j'ai ecrit un mail a son attention , reprenant tous les faits de ma commande , montrant aussi mon mecontentement sur le niveau de communication de mes interlocuteurs (mensonges etcc).. Je lui ai dit que si je n'avais pas de nouvelles de sa part avant 12H le lendemain , je serai contraint de faire suivre ce message a la direction d'apple france...
Je lui ai demandé aussi de considérer le préjudice subit et de faire un geste a titre commercial.

A 11H le lendemain il m'a repondu sans les TN , mais il m'a repondu : excuses bla bla bla
+ bon de 100 euros TTC .
Et aujourd'hui il m'a envoyé un mail avec les TN... 
Dans mon courier j joué a fond sur le fait de switcher , marque de confiance ... 1ere commande 1ere désillusion ??


Cela sera valable que si votre livraison est en retard si vous etes ds le delai apple c cuit.
Bonne chance pour les concernés..


----------



## Calo (1 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> j'ai la même chose. Macbook commandé mercredi matin avec l'offre étudiante ipod nano, expédié hier après midi.




Déjà !!! Je n'ai que "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination" pour le moment, j'espère que ça va aller vite (on me le prévoit pour mardi)


----------



## Bibibear (1 Novembre 2008)

Pour ma part, après la pologne mon colis est arrivé à Cologne avant hier. Puis il a transité jusqu'à APELDOORN en Hollande, y est resté une demi-journée, et est reparti vers Cologne.

Ce matin il est reparti de Cologne direction la France. Apple annonce "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - expédition dans les délais", et UPS m'annonce une livraison programmée Lundi =)

Plus que deux jours à attendre fiou !


----------



## Pdg (1 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Et en meme temps Genomac, combien d'entreprise qui ont deux jours de retard dans la livraison font un geste commercial ? yen a quand meme pas beaucoup ...


 
Si j'ai deux jours de retard dans mon boulot, des gens meurent. He ouais c'est comme ça. C'est pas tellement le retard qui m'énerve, c'est cette suite de contradictions... 

Commandé le 14, expédié le 21 (quand même).
Là, il est encore à Paris.

Annoncé le 30. Jusqu'à hier où il est passé au 3 ou 4 novembre... Ca va bien ça.

Et les différents types qui me disaient "oui, vous devriez 'avoir dans les temps, etc"...

Désespoir.


----------



## GenOMac (1 Novembre 2008)

Pdg , toi et moi on est dans ce topic depuis TROP longtemps deja .. on fait partie des loupés de livraison ...
On sera livrés après date.. 
Tu es dans les cas que je citais plus haut , en clair et sans décodeur .. négocie un bon de 100euros TTC comme je l'ai personnellement obtenu.
Si cela t'intéresse envoie moi un message en PV je te donnerai le nom de mon interlocuteur et mo num si besoind 'infos complémentaires.
Y a pas de raison .


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

Je propose une grève de la faim générale jusqu'à ce qu'on ai tous reçu nos macbook!


----------



## Calo (1 Novembre 2008)

Ben on n'a pas fini de maigrir avec ça !


----------



## berlool (1 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Pdg , toi et moi on est dans ce topic depuis TROP longtemps deja .. on fait partie des loupés de livraison ...
> On sera livrés après date..
> Tu es dans les cas que je citais plus haut , en clair et sans décodeur .. négocie un bon de 100euros TTC comme je l'ai personnellement obtenu.
> Si cela t'intéresse envoie moi un message en PV je te donnerai le nom de mon interlocuteur et mo num si besoind 'infos complémentaires.
> Y a pas de raison .



Je crois aussi que je suis dans le meme bateau que vous  (cf signature)


----------



## GenOMac (1 Novembre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> Je crois aussi que je suis dans le meme bateau que vous  (cf signature)



Lundi c le grand jour alors ??
Dsl de t'avoir Zappé Berlool , c vrai t la aussi depuis perpete...
Moi suis prêt de chez prêt 
tous mes dossiers sur mon disque dur externe rangés nickel .. prêt a intégrer ma bête...
Merci d'ailleurs pour ceux qui m'ont donné les infos pour transférer mes fichiers...
Lundi a huit heure zéro zéro .. suis devant la grille , avec mon Iphone et le Podcast de JhonB dans les oreilles ... qui entre parenthèses doit bien s'éclater avec l'engin ^^
Et ptet que lundi soir , ou mardi on change de topic les gars ^^


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

Non non, changez pas de topic, ne m'abandonnez pas!!!!


----------



## berlool (1 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Lundi c le grand jour alors ??
> Dsl de t'avoir Zappé Berlool , c vrai t la aussi depuis perpete...
> Moi suis prêt de chez prêt
> tous mes dossiers sur mon disque dur externe rangés nickel .. prêt a intégrer ma bête...
> ...



Pareil tout est pret pour le transfert 
En fait j'ai eu me meme problème que toi avec les gars d'apple, un gars m'a dit mercredi que les colis etait sur paris donc livraison le 30 (jeudi) ok, le lendemain que dalle donc j'avais rappelé et la femme m'avait sorti qu'ils étaient en hollande. Je lui avait donc gentilement expliqué que sont collègue de la veille etait une burne et elle m'avant parlé de me filler une housse ou un autre truc du genre qd j'aurait recu le macbook.
Ptete que je devrait faire un ptit mail aussi 

Sinon je pense que cette fois ci tu peus enlever le "ptet" de ta derniere phrase


----------



## clemilow (1 Novembre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> A mon avis nos futurs meilleurs amis voyagent ensemble. Ca fait plusieurs fois qu'on a un changement de statut quasi au même moment avec les mêmes infos tous les deux.
> 
> D'ailleurs maintenant je surveille tes messages sur le fofo au cas ou j'ai raté un truc ^^.




le mien oci jpense es avec le votre^^


----------



## GenOMac (1 Novembre 2008)

Je le sens il est la , il se rapproche ...
J lu le topic impressions en large et en travers :
Il y a quand meme qques mauvaises surprises sur lesquelles il faudrait être vigilant à réception :
Trackpad enfoncé en bas a droite
Défaut sur l'alignement des touches 
Je vais te cruter la bete a la loupe ^^.. 
Video / photo avec le frangin pour l'unboxing 
upload facebook + youtube ??
Impression sur MAcgé...

J du boulot !!!
Viens petit petit...


----------



## dr-koopa (1 Novembre 2008)

YIIIIPIIII suis content !!!! n° de suivis ups reçus !!! livraison prévue pour le mardi 4 novembre (jour ou je n'ai pas cour !!!!!!!)


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (1 Novembre 2008)

Toujours rien de rien de rien de rien 

A si : ils ont changé la date à côté de "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" (31 au lieu de 29...ca m'avance trop).

Pas de tracking, que dalle... et je bosse la semaine prochaine (date de livraison le 3)...

C'est la foliiiiie :hein:


----------



## GenOMac (1 Novembre 2008)

*POUR PATIENTER LES GARS :*

Un Nouveau MAcUser présent sur ce topic dans les premières pages ... nous a envoyé du bon son... Faites toruner a fond ... Il gère vraiment bien .
C un Deejay Belge : *JHonB*

Pour ceux qui aiment l'Elektro House ... 
http://www.itunes.com/podcast?id=282763665

Pour le FaceBook group c'est par là :
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2987050533

Et moi ma page perso .... c la : Welcome !!!
http://fr-fr.new.facebook.com/people/David_Deraedt/1158305381

Ca fera passer l'attente ... enfin plus trop longtemps pour moi en tout cas ... je vais bientôt vs quitter .... Lundi ?? :love:


----------



## guilichou (1 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors je suis moi aussi dans l'attente de mon macbook pro...
Depuis vendredi soir, je suis en status "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" et avec un numéro en 808088XXXX via "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER"....
Et depuis hier j'essaye toutes les 2 heures de voir sur le site de UPS via "référence" de trouver mes vrais numéros de tracking mais toujours le même résultat "UPS n'a pas pu localiser les informations..." 
Ya quelque chose à faire ?
Ca devient désespérant... j'aimerais bien savoir quand auras lieu la livraison... lundi ou mardi maintenant ???


----------



## Smaxintosh (1 Novembre 2008)

J'ai recu un Tracking number le probleme c'est que, deja c'est exactement le meme numéro que le numéro de suivi du colis apple que j'ai depuis 1 semaine et en plus ce numéro ne me donne rien ni sur UPS ni sur TNT ... normal ca ?

C'est ni un num en IZ ni en WW mais en 80.....

Il est en dessous de "numéro du transporteur assigné"

Edit : En fait j'ai exactement le meme probleme que guilichou


----------



## dr-koopa (1 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh
guilichou

-> j'avais la même chose que vous hier soir et ce matin j'avais UPS au lieu de Non DL... et un n°de tracking en IZ ! 
un peu de patience la fin est proche


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

On se rapproche de la page 100. Apple offre un macbook au premier messae de la page 100 (c'est une rumeur qui court...).


----------



## Pdg (1 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> J'ai recu un Tracking number le probleme c'est que, deja c'est exactement le meme numéro que le numéro de suivi du colis apple que j'ai depuis 1 semaine et en plus ce numéro ne me donne rien ni sur UPS ni sur TNT ... normal ca ?
> 
> C'est ni un num en IZ ni en WW mais en 80.....
> 
> ...


 

Oui, ce numéro est ajouté on ne sait pourquoi, avant la prise en possession par UPS.

Normalement, si ce numéro (qui est le même que le numéro du colis Apple) s'affiche sous "transporteur assigné", c'est que le transporteur final (UPS) est en train d'avoir les renseignements concernant ta livraison. Normalement, ils t'ont déjà assigné un suivi (en 1Z) que tu peux avoir sur le site d'UPS en entrant ton numéro en 80... dans "recherche par référence". 

Par contre, cela ne te servira à rien. Le site Apple se met à jour un peu en retard par rapport à UPS, mais c'est négligeable. J'ai eu ce tracking en 1Z jeudi soir. 

Le site Apple l'a relayé vendredi matin.

il m'a appris que UPS a eu les infos de livraison jeudi matin, et a pris possession du colis jeudi soir.

Depuis, il est allé se balader à Bruxelles et il est maintenant à Paris depuis vendredi midi. Je l'attends pour lundi.

Tant que tu n'as pas ton numéro en 1Z, inutile de te stresser, ça mettra encore 48 heures au bas mot avant de te parvenir. Voire plus selon les hasards du calendrier (foutu jour férié. Foutu dimanche !) et selon ton patelin...


----------



## cariacou (1 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> On se rapproche de la page 100. Apple offre un macbook au premier messae de la page 100 (c'est une rumeur qui court...).



ils ont parlé de la date de livraison ?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (1 Novembre 2008)

cariacou a dit:


> ils ont parlé de la date de livraison ?





Je suis pas sûr qu'on le recoive lundi pour ceux qui en sont comme moi à NL... peut être mardi ?


----------



## Smaxintosh (1 Novembre 2008)

seulement ma date de livraison est prévue pour lundi :s

J'espere que c'est juste un retard de mise a jour apple et UPS ...


----------



## Pdg (1 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Je suis pas sûr qu'on le recoive lundi pour ceux qui en sont comme moi à NL... peut être mardi ?


 
J'aurais tendance à dire qu'effectivement, lundi, ça fera court pour vous. Cela dit, attendez lundi pour savoir, il n'est pas impossible que les transporteurs avancent dans les trajets. Les prises en charge, ça m'étonnerait, mais les trajets, pourquoi pas. Ainsi, les envois peuvent éventuellement avancer d'une étape.

Ce message est à prendre au conditionnel.


----------



## guilichou (1 Novembre 2008)

Merci dr-koopa mais ca devient long.... l'envoi plus de temps que la fabrication c fou...
Bref j'essaye de patienter... Bon alors on va taper sur Mardi j'espère...


----------



## Pdg (1 Novembre 2008)

guilichou a dit:


> Merci dr-koopa mais ca devient long.... l'envoi plus de temps que la fabrication c fou...
> Bref j'essaye de patienter... Bon alors on va taper sur Mardi j'espère...


 

Arf... Ca pour être long... C'est long !

Qu'il est loin le mardi 14 ! :rateau:


----------



## raoul821 (1 Novembre 2008)

J'ai eu mon tracking hier, mais je suis guere plus avancé : 
UPS parle d'une livraison lundi 3, mais pour apple c'est passé au 4. Et puis quand je regarde le detail du tracking, l'ipod est a coté de paris, alors que lez MBP semble toujours en Hollande...
Au point ou j'en suis, mardi plutot que lundi ça ira j'imagine. WE de me.....!!!! trop long, rraahhh, je craque (commande le 16)


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (1 Novembre 2008)

BON : NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER, ça me change un peu de la longue phrase qui tue.
Mais le numéro de suivi de transport actuel fourni est le même que la référence d'expédition apple (8080 etc...). Et j'ai maintenant "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final". Ca bouge, mais est ce suffisant pour le recevoir Lundi ? Bof...


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

J'ai un truc comme ça maintenant:
Shipped on: Oct 28, 2008 via Merge In Tnst NL Til
Avec en dessous "invoice" et un numéro.
ca veut dire quoi?


----------



## Pdg (1 Novembre 2008)

Asakurayoh11 a dit:


> BON : NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER, ça me change un peu de la longue phrase qui tue.
> Mais le numéro de suivi de transport actuel fourni est le même que la référence d'expédition apple (8080 etc...). Et j'ai maintenant "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final". Ca bouge, mais est ce suffisant pour le recevoir Lundi ? Bof...


 
Je comprends qu'on ne veuille pas se taper les 99 pages pour chercher une info, ça parait énorme... Mais 8 messages plus haut, tout de même 

 Bon courage pour l'attente, mais confiance, ça vient. Tu auras du neuf dans la semaine. Peut-être livraison, mais ce n'est pas sûr. Je ne pense pas que tu puisses avoir de réponse plus précise pour le moment, même via Apple... Malheureusement.


----------



## Pdg (1 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> J'ai un truc comme ça maintenant:
> Shipped on: Oct 28, 2008 via Merge In Tnst NL Til
> Avec en dessous "invoice" et un numéro.
> ca veut dire quoi?


 
"invoice" c'est "facture"...
ça veut dire que soit c'est en route pour la hollande, soit c'est stocké là-bas pour on-ne-sait combien de temps... Pour moi, il y est resté une semaine quasiment.


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (1 Novembre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Oui, ce numéro est ajouté on ne sait pourquoi, avant la prise en possession par UPS.
> 
> Normalement, si ce numéro (qui est le même que le numéro du colis Apple) s'affiche sous "transporteur assigné", c'est que le transporteur final (UPS) est en train d'avoir les renseignements concernant ta livraison. Normalement, ils t'ont déjà assigné un suivi (en 1Z) que tu peux avoir sur le site d'UPS en entrant ton numéro en 80... dans "recherche par référence".
> 
> ...



Oups, désolé. A force de lire les messages de gens désespérés, je commence a lire sans retenir, thx


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

J'ai ça aussi de nouveau:
Shipped on: Oct 28, 2008 via Walsh Western B.V.
Il prend des vacances en Hollande alors! Le coquinou!


----------



## Pdg (1 Novembre 2008)

Asakurayoh11 a dit:


> Oups, désolé. A force de lire les messages de gens désespérés, je commence a lire sans retenir, thx


 
He bien... En plus tu as gagné un MacBook ! Chanceux, va !


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (1 Novembre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> He bien... En plus tu as gagné un MacBook ! Chanceux, va !



La classe, c'est rassurant ça...
Mais bon, vu que je suis pas la toute la semaine, que UPS se pointe le Lundi matin a 11h, ou le Vendredi à 19h, c'est raté ... Obligé de me pointer le week-end.

Maintenant que j'y pense, ça sert a rien que je sois impatient de le recevoir :mouais:


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (1 Novembre 2008)

Alors ? J'ai gagné un mac gratos ? 


Edit : merde trop tard


----------



## neckaros (1 Novembre 2008)

Pfff commandé le 16 au matin avec l'offre étudiante et pourtant ce bon vieux 


> État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	31 Oct. 2008


 ne veux pas disparaitre.
Je commence à croire que je vais devenir un "ancien" de ce post aussi!
SVP je veux un numéro de suivi! même un 8080xxxxxx sa m'irai! je ferais avec


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (1 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Alors ? J'ai gagné un mac gratos ?
> 
> 
> Edit : merde trop tard



Hmm je dirais un Mac..Do 
Allez, on y croit pour la semaine prochaine

Edit : Bon, je sens que je connais la réponse, mais y a-t-il tout de même un moyen pour qu'un proche réceptionne le colis à notre place lors du passage du camion ? Ou alors, on nous force, après plusieurs passages, à le chercher chez eux ?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (1 Novembre 2008)

Asakurayoh11 a dit:


> Hmm je dirais un Mac..Do
> Allez, on y croit pour la semaine prochaine
> 
> Edit : Bon, je sens que je connais la réponse, mais y a-t-il tout de même un moyen pour qu'un proche réceptionne le colis à notre place lors du passage du camion ? Ou alors, on nous force, après plusieurs passages, à le chercher chez eux ?


S'il est à ton adresse je pense qu'y aura pas de problème


----------



## Bibibear (1 Novembre 2008)

Lorsque qu'UPS dépose un avis de passage car tu es absent, derrière celui-ci tu peux remplir un petit formulaire avec une adresse à laquelle ils peuvent laisser ton colis.

Tu dois alors laisser ce papier en évidence pour le livreur quand il repassera.
Si l'autre personne habite chez toi le problème ne se pose même pas, ils ne vont pas vérifier qui réceptionne le colis tant que c'est la bonne adresse et qu'il y a la signature.


----------



## Raul10 (1 Novembre 2008)

Mon statut vient de changer pour "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)01 Nov. 2008"

C'est pas trop tôt... je fais partie des premières personnes à avoir commandé !


----------



## clemilow (1 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Mon statut vient de changer pour "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)01 Nov. 2008"
> 
> C'est pas trop tôt... je fais partie des premières personnes à avoir commandé !




idem et je doute kon soi livré lundi


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (1 Novembre 2008)

Bibibear a dit:


> Lorsque qu'UPS dépose un avis de passage car tu es absent, derrière celui-ci tu peux remplir un petit formulaire avec une adresse à laquelle ils peuvent laisser ton colis.
> 
> Tu dois alors laisser ce papier en évidence pour le livreur quand il repassera.
> Si l'autre personne habite chez toi le problème ne se pose même pas, ils ne vont pas vérifier qui réceptionne le colis tant que c'est la bonne adresse et qu'il y a la signature.



OK , tu me rassures, car la dernière fois que moi et ma famille avons été livré par UPS, on s'était quasiment perdu pour chercher un malheureux colis. Thx 

@Raul10 : moi aussi je suis passé à ce stade...sauf que j'ai commandé le 16 à 13h (macbook+ipod.housse). Si tu as commandé la même chose au 14 a 20h05, ca fait bizarre comme décalage.

Edit : youhou...100eme page du topic. Personnellement, j'aurais pas voulu, ni imaginé aller jusque là...


----------



## GenOMac (1 Novembre 2008)

certains ... sont la depuis trop longtemps  

mais ca devient bons.. Lundi ?


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (1 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> certains ... sont la depuis trop longtemps
> 
> mais ca devient bons.. Lundi ?



La suite au prochain épisode Lundi...
Je sens(j'espère) que y aura une explosion de posts style "JE L'AI"..
Sinon, on va se prendre pleins de tracking UPS


----------



## §mat§ (1 Novembre 2008)

Bon eh bien mon attente s'achèvera lundi, c'est indubitable étant donné que mes colis sont arrivés en France depuis hier midi.
Je quitterai donc ce topic, fort de la réception de mon MacBook Pro.

Bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent toujours leur TN, prenez patience, la livraison se fait rarement hors des délais estimés par Apple; comptez J-2 avant de le recevoir.
A très bientôt.


----------



## Calo (1 Novembre 2008)

Petite question dans le flot des attentes de MB

Est-ce que les avions circulent entre la Chine et l'Europe le week-end ? parce que je viens de regarder mon suivi chez UPS.com et depuis hier midi j'ai "Lecture d'importation - Shangai" mais ca ne bouge pas, vous trouvez ça normal ? (Je sais je suis peut-être un peu trop pressé !)


----------



## Mr_Monkey (1 Novembre 2008)

Ben moi il était à shangai ce matin et là il est aux pays bas


----------



## Calo (1 Novembre 2008)

Mr_Monkey a dit:


> Ben moi il était à shangai ce matin et là il est aux pays bas



Ok et tu sais si t'as eu longtemps un message de ce genre ? "Exportation truc" là


----------



## Mr_Monkey (1 Novembre 2008)

Oui j'avais ce message hier et aujourd'hui ca a changé


----------



## mistergyom (1 Novembre 2008)

Je vous lis depuis 1 semaine déjà !
J'ai moi-même commandé le 17 octobre mais je n'ai toujours pas de Tracking ... 
Mon MacBook est censé arriver en fin de semaine prochaine (6 ou 7 novembre), j'aimerai savoir combien de jours avant la livraison on reçoit ce tracking number ?
Merci ! 
Bonne attente à tous


----------



## berlool (1 Novembre 2008)

*2000ème message !!!!!!!*

j'ai gagné quoi moi ?


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

Ce que tu veux Berlool!
Une bière si tu descends sur Bordeaux


----------



## berlool (1 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Ce que tu veux Berlool!
> Une bière si tu descends sur Bordeaux



Attention j'ai une imagination sans limite 
Mais je note pour la bière


----------



## Pdg (1 Novembre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> Attention j'ai une imagination sans limite
> Mais je note pour la bière



Ouaip...
Voire la même si tu montes sur Strasbourg !


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

Hum laisse aller ton imagination! Lol.
On va finir par créer un groupe facebook avec tous les membres de ce post, et on s'invitera tous mutuellement à boire des bières!


----------



## GenOMac (1 Novembre 2008)

Ton précieux sera la Lundi ... sisi ... comme moi


----------



## GenOMac (1 Novembre 2008)

faites péter les profils FB ....
Et créons ce putaiiin de groupe.
http://www.new.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1158305381


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

Je crée le groupe, je vous envoi le lien dans deux minutes!
Vous avez une idée pour le nom? lol


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (1 Novembre 2008)

bonjour !

je n'ai jamais reçu de colis par UPS,
1° quelqu'un sait comment ça se passe en cas d'absence ?
2° UPS prévient avant de livrer (un jour ? un créneau horaire ?) ?


merci !


----------



## clemilow (1 Novembre 2008)

Adresse dexpéditionNIAFLES, FR24 Oct. 2008 Date de livraison estimée 03 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)  État actuel de lexpéditionLivraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)01 Nov. 2008 Signée par
 j'ai sa depuis ce matin moi, est ce que j'ai une chance de le recevoir lundi, sachant que le transporteur c'est "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER" et que le numéro ne marche pas dans le suivi par référence sur le site UPS dc....


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

Les acharnés du tracking number! ca va?


----------



## Calo (1 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> faites péter les profils FB ....
> Et créons ce putaiiin de groupe.
> http://www.new.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1158305381



Ok pour facebook !


----------



## GenOMac (1 Novembre 2008)

" Apple : You're a carrier tracker ? - - -  > Join Us !!!  "


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

Pas mal comme nom, je mets ça!
je mets ça en catégorie religion et spiritualité


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (1 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> " Apple : You're a carrier tracker ? - - -  > Join Us !!!  "



 On doit etre vraiment désespéré pour aller jusque là... Allez, je me joins à vous 
Ca va nous détendre un peu d'ici la.


----------



## GenOMac (1 Novembre 2008)

ptdrrrrr !!!

On mettra sur le groupe des infos précieuse , on est méga calé !!!!


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

http://www.new.facebook.com/group.php?gid=42472857737
Voilà


----------



## GenOMac (1 Novembre 2008)

suis sur que ca va join terrriiiible 
Je vais préparer une description , je te filerai le texte .... demain car la je go resto dans qques minutes


----------



## GenOMac (1 Novembre 2008)

le logo va falloi faire un truc ..  y en a qui touche un peu la photo ... idealement tu fous un avion , ou un camion ups TNT,  une pomme ...


----------



## Vine71 (1 Novembre 2008)

Je le crois pas, il est resté 1 semaine en Hollande pour être regroupé avec l'iPod, mais là l'iPod est toujours en Hollande et le MB en Belgique...


----------



## neckaros (1 Novembre 2008)

Asakurayoh11 a dit:


> @Raul10 : moi aussi je suis passé à ce stade...sauf que j'ai commandé le 16 à 13h (macbook+ipod.housse). Si tu as commandé la même chose au 14 a 20h05, ca fait bizarre comme décalage.


J'ai commandé avant toi et pourtant j'en suis pas encore là! 
T'es juste chanceux


----------



## berlool (1 Novembre 2008)

Allé j'ai fait un petit logo pour le groupe fessebook


----------



## Pdg (1 Novembre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> Allé j'ai fait un petit logo pour le groupe fessebook


 
Mais c'est énorrrrme


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

Voilà, l'image est mise sur le groupe!!!
Bon un petit tour sur le store pour voir mon order status...


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (1 Novembre 2008)

et sinon pour mes 2 questions, quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Smaxintosh (1 Novembre 2008)

bon eh bien moi je n'ai toujours pas de TN a part celui d'apple en 80... et pourtant ma date de livraison est toujours fixée a lundi. Ce qui est embetant c'est que c'est le dernier jour de livraison possible avant qu'apple ne passe hors delais ... 

On va bien voir, je reste confiant


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

Tu demandais quoi déjà Jean Sol? J'ai la flemme de cliquer sur précédent! :d


----------



## bossdupad (1 Novembre 2008)

+1 pour le groupe sur Facebook .


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

On t'attends Bossdupad!


----------



## ArisM (2 Novembre 2008)

Bon bah pour moi ca sera mardi voir mercredi, le Tracking TNT me donne toujours une date de ramassage pour ce lundi... Je suis un peu décu. Faut croire qu'UPS assure comparé à TNT alors que TNT est hollandais... Bref c'est pas grave maintenant que je sais qu'il arrive enfin, j'arrive à dormir, par contre j'hésite à utiliser mes bons FNAC pour une housse LaRobe et prendre un autre cadeau sur le site Apple... Genre des ecouteurs ou autres, j'appelerais lundi pour demander à quoi j'ai le droit...


----------



## GenOMac (2 Novembre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> Allé j'ai fait un petit logo pour le groupe fessebook



berlool ta assuré grave il pete le logo ... xD :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## GenOMac (2 Novembre 2008)

De toute facon y a pas de surprise , pour le groupe FB , y a que les furieux qui iront ... en clair ceux qui réellement refresh tous les 5 mn !!!!

suis a peine rentré la, et devinez premier reflex ... Refresh !!!  et vs savez quoi 
Ben rien a bougé !!! que dalle  
Mes colis sont dans les mains d'UPS mes aucune maj de statut depuis la nuit dernière ... Je fear pour Lundi mais je garde espoir ^^


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Novembre 2008)

Les personnes qui attendent un Macbook Air sont elles acceptées dans ce thread?


----------



## Mr_Monkey (2 Novembre 2008)

aaah le tracking d'ups ne marche pas ... service unavailable snif. Bon je vais try later comme ils disent.

Ah ok et sur le site d'Apple je n'ai pas accès a ma commande, difficultés techniques, j'ai peur.


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (2 Novembre 2008)

Mr_Monkey a dit:


> aaah le tracking d'ups ne marche pas ... service unavailable snif. Bon je vais try later comme ils disent.
> 
> Ah ok et sur le site d'Apple je n'ai pas accès a ma commande, difficultés techniques, j'ai peur.



Concernant l'accès au tracking de l'Apple Store (US), ça a tendance à arriver assez souvent. En général, ça revient au bout de quelques (dizaines de) minutes.
Après, pourquoi ça ? Peut être que le site est submergé de désespérés comme nous qui espèrent voir se pointer un numéro de tracking :sleep:


----------



## Mr_Monkey (2 Novembre 2008)

Enfin moi ce qui me fait peur c'est que mon tracking ne marche pas huhu


----------



## tonio08 (2 Novembre 2008)

le tracking de l'apple store ne marche pas


----------



## darghorn (2 Novembre 2008)

Effectivement il marche pas .... Fais comme moi rejoind le groupe Facebook en attendant !


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (2 Novembre 2008)

Toujours en panne le suivi sur l'App Store...


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

Bien sur que les futurs posséseurs de macbook air sont acceptés! Tant que c'est pas pour y installer windaube dessus!


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (2 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Bien sur que les futurs posséseurs de macbook air sont acceptés! Tant que c'est pas pour y installer windaube dessus!


J'attend mon MacBook mais je compte y installer Windows sur une partition, je suis pas accepté ?


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

Hum tu veux en parler? Pourquoi une telle démarche? As tu vécu des moments difficiles dans ta plus tendre enfance?
Tu peux te confier à nous sans hésiter!


----------



## Calo (2 Novembre 2008)

Je n'en puis plus de cette sitation... Au secours
Mon msn ne marche plus (du au disque dur de mon PC...), mon Macbook ne vient pas, pas de suivi chez UPS, demain je reprends les cours sans ordi...

Argh !!!

Enfin un point positif, tout ce qui fonctionne dans ma vie c'est l'Ipod et l'iPhone ! Merci Apple, mais alors UPS....


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

Ca va aller Calo, je suis là pour te soutenir! Une petite bière? Ou un petit thé plutot en ce jour du seigneur, prohibons l'alcool!


----------



## Calo (2 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Hum tu veux en parler? Pourquoi une telle démarche? As tu vécu des moments difficiles dans ta plus tendre enfance?
> Tu peux te confier à nous sans hésiter!



Excellent ! Oui certains sont des fans infatigables de Bill...


----------



## Calo (2 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Ca va aller Calo, je suis là pour te soutenir! Une petite bière? Ou un petit thé plutot en ce jour du seigneur, prohibons l'alcool!



Ben justement le seigneur pourrait se bouger et accélérer mon envoie !! (Blasphème...)


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

On l'accepte ou pas?


----------



## Calo (2 Novembre 2008)

Quand je pense qu'en haut de ce forum les pubs pour les MB et MBP défilent....


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

Oh oui faisons nous du mal encore!
Apple.com/fr


----------



## Calo (2 Novembre 2008)

.../mac


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Bibibear (2 Novembre 2008)

De mon côté aussi le tracking sur le site d'UPS est mort.

Mais je m'étais abonné à leur service de notification, donc j'ai reçu ce matin deux mails, un pour me dire que le colis était à la douane pour vérification, et le deuxième pour me dire qu'il était bien passé et en chemin vers moi.


----------



## bossdupad (2 Novembre 2008)

Il y a, encore, eu un petit, tout petit, changement sur le suivi Apple pour ma commande.

Je suis passé à :



> État actuel de l&#8217;expédition
> 
> En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais
> 
> 01 Nov. 2008


Ça commence à me saouler aussi... La rentrée c'est lundi et je n'ai toujours pas mon Macbook Pro...

Edit : Putain mais ou vous avez eu votre tacking moi je n'ai rien de rien ça m'énerve dite moi svp.


----------



## Bibibear (2 Novembre 2008)

Mon tracking je l'ai eu le jour de l'expédition de mon colis, dans le suivi sur l'apple store US.


----------



## bossdupad (2 Novembre 2008)

A quel endroit exactement car je suis peut être passé à coté?! Sinon je ne comprend pas...

Tu peut nous rappeler ta commande et le moment ou tu l'as effectuée stp .


----------



## Calo (2 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est mon tracking UPS remarche, mais y'a des trucs étranges : le colis est parti de Shangai en Corée pour revenir à Shangai... étrange.


----------



## bossdupad (2 Novembre 2008)

Mais je suis le seul à ne pas avoir ce tracking ups ou quoi?! Expliquez moi svp...


----------



## darghorn (2 Novembre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Mais je suis le seul à ne pas avoir ce tracking ups ou quoi?! Expliquez moi svp...


 

Non non tu n'es pas seul ... Je n'en ai pas, et ma livraison est prévue le 2 ... Vas comprendre


----------



## neckaros (2 Novembre 2008)

J'ai toujours pas mon tracking!!!! j'y crois plus trop pour mercredi 



Calo a dit:


> Ca y est mon tracking UPS remarche, mais y'a des trucs étranges : le colis est parti de Shangai en Corée pour revenir à Shangai... étrange.


A cause de la douane. Il a beau être en france, ou autre, il ne l'est pas tant qu'il a pas passé la douane


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (2 Novembre 2008)

darghorn a dit:


> Non non tu n'es pas seul ... Je n'en ai pas, et ma livraison est prévue le 2 ... Vas comprendre



Moi non plus pas de tracking... Livraison prévue le 31 octobre.. il y a 2 jours quoi...


----------



## brycedream (2 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Moi non plus pas de tracking... Livraison prévue le 31 octobre.. il y a 2 jours quoi...


C'est chiant ça par contre :/

Joli le logo pour fessebouc 

Rien a bougé pour ma part.


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (2 Novembre 2008)

La derniere mise à jour de mon suivi date d'hier et toujours NL machin chouette dans la page de suivi, numéro pas fonctionnel sur UPS réfs... Ca m'étonnerait que je le recoive demain... Ca commence à faire vraiment chier maintenant.


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

Idem, toujours aucune info de tracking, le colis a été expédié y a 5 jours...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (2 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Idem, toujours aucune info de tracking, le colis a été expédié y a 5 jours...


Expédié le 24 pour ma part.. commandé le 15 à 13h30...


----------



## Bibibear (2 Novembre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> A quel endroit exactement car je suis peut être passé à coté?! Sinon je ne comprend pas...
> 
> Tu peut nous rappeler ta commande et le moment ou tu l'as effectuée stp .



Site Apple store US, Account, Order Status, tu te logues et là ya le numéro.







Pour un résumé de ma commande :

Commande d'un Macbook haut de gamme le 14 au soir, avec apple remote & adaptateur mini display > dvi.

J'ai payé en chèque, donc ma commande n'a été validée que le 22 après réception de celui-ci. Expédiée le 29.

Et le tracking ups :


> *Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le                           03/11/2008.                     *
> 
> Numéro de suivi :                                                                               1Z 4WY xxxxxx
> Statut :                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            * En transit  - Date respectée*
> ...


Voilà tout ce que je peux donner comme info =)


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

J'ai un numéro de tracking en WW00000 etc etc etc, qui est un lien clickable, mais qui m'emène sur une page apple avec aucune info. C'est pas un numéro UPS ou tnt par hasard?


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

Shipped on: Oct 28, 2008 via Merge In Tnst NL Til 
Delivers: 05 Nov, 2008 - 13 Nov, 2008
...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (2 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> J'ai un numéro de tracking en WW00000 etc etc etc, qui est un lien clickable, mais qui m'emène sur une page apple avec aucune info. C'est pas un numéro UPS ou tnt par hasard?


Non, c'est le numéro du premier transporteur, celui qui fait Shangai - Tilburg à vélo...


----------



## darghorn (2 Novembre 2008)

Non les numéros en WWW correspondent à Walsh Western, et apparrement c'est la boite qui les a transportés jusqu'en hollande ...


EDIT ... Encore trop lent ... pffff


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

Ah cool, un transporteur à vélo! 
Je vais looker sur le site de walsh machin si y a pas des infos!


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

J'ai l'impression que Apple a choisi u transporteur en carton pate recyclé et mouillé!


----------



## lainbebop (2 Novembre 2008)

Hihi mon MB est à bruxelle !!! j'espere qu'il ne mangera pas trop de frites pour arriver tout frais chez moi !!!


----------



## gavroche(e) (2 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> J'ai un numéro de tracking en WW00000 etc etc etc, qui est un lien clickable, mais qui m'emène sur une page apple avec aucune info. C'est pas un numéro UPS ou tnt par hasard?



je suis exactement dans la même situation que toi avec une expédition le même jour (le 28 pour toi non ?) et les même tacking inuilisables en ww000.... nos joujou voyagent surement ensemble
tu a aussi commandé un ipod ? et ta livraison est prévue quand ? le 06 nov ? (je te pose ces questions pour me ressurer.... ou l'inverse )


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

Copain gavroche!!!!!!! Oui tout pareil!!!! Nos bébés doivent être à coté là!!! C'est mimi tout plein!!! J'ai pris un touch et une imprimante avec!
J'étais prévu le 6 à la base, le lendemain, ils ont changé et mis le 7!


----------



## gavroche(e) (2 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Copain gavroche!!!!!!! Oui tout pareil!!!! Nos bébés doivent être à coté là!!! C'est mimi tout plein!!! J'ai pris un touch et une imprimante avec!
> *J'étais prévu le 6 à la base, le lendemain, ils ont changé et mis le 7*!



Moi l'inverse: j'étais prévu le....14 et le lendemain le 6 ! Se sont des petits farceurs chez Apple


----------



## -rh- (2 Novembre 2008)

Salut,

Si vous êtes toujours avec comme transporteur assigné NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER et un numéro de tracking en 80..., et que le tracking UPS n'est pas fonctionnel, essayez de saisir le numéro 80... ici :
https://www.iec-logistics.com/apps/tracktrace/trk_tracking.asp
en précisant 'apple' comme customer reference.

C'est normalement le site de la société qui s'occupe du regroupement au Pays Bas.


----------



## mistergyom (2 Novembre 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai commandé le 17 au soir, expédiée le 25 et comme vous je n'ai toujours pas de TN... :s
Par contre, ce matin je viens de voir un changement : 
02 nov: In Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule

C'est bon signe ? 
Ma livraison est depuis le début prévue pour le 06 ou 07 nov. et aucun changement depuis.  J'espère avoir le TN demain de façon à pouvoir vraiment situer ma commande.

Oui j'ai oublié de préciser, j'ai pris un MacBook Alu (entrée de gamme) avec un adaptateur MiniDisplayPort > DVI et un DVI > VGA + 1 ipod nano (gratuit !!)


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

@-rh-   Rien via ce site, il trouve pas le numéro commencant par 8...


----------



## Goobii (2 Novembre 2008)

Moi il a été expédié le 28 (commandé quand même le 15 Gggrr !!!) et là, après acheminement vers le pays de livraison le 31 oct, il est passé hier à "acheminement vers le client"... En espèrant que ce soit bon :rose:!!!! Mais toujours pas de tracking..  Les pauvres transporteurs, ils sont overbookés !!!!

Je le répète encore, ca me tue qu'en commandant sur le Store en ligne on ne soit pas plus privilégié que ça dans la livraison , j'commence à en voir dans les grandes surfaces  ! Bientôt ils seront mis en vente dans le rayon électronique d'Aldi, près du surgelé, avant même que je reçoive le mien ! :rateau:


----------



## brycedream (2 Novembre 2008)

Petite mise a jour dans mon suivi:

Adresse dexpédition    ***      30 oct. 2008

 Date de livraison estimée:11 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement) 

État actuel de lexpédition:  En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables     02 Nov. 2008 

Signée par


Cependant je suppose que "en cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination" ne veut pas dire grand chose  lol,LE macbook par peut être de Shanghai direction Hollande? ou je rêve? ^^


----------



## darghorn (2 Novembre 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> Petite mise a jour dans mon suivi:
> 
> Adresse dexpédition *** 30 oct. 2008
> 
> ...


 

Normalement c'est ça oui, il est entre Shangai et Tilberg ...


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

Mdr à coté du rayon surgelé. 
Non je suis d'accord avec toi, on commande directement à apple, on est livré 3 semaines après... C'est pas très cool. Bon ok on a la réduction étudiante... Mais bon...
Non le truc que je comprends pas, c'est pourquoi on peut pas profiter de l'offre étudiante apple on campus ailleurs que sur le store. Les revendeurs apple devraient la proposer non?


----------



## mistergyom (2 Novembre 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> Petite mise a jour dans mon suivi:
> 
> Adresse dexpédition    ***      30 oct. 2008
> 
> ...



J'ai eu ce statut depuis mardi dernier, ce n'est qu'aujourd'hui que j'ai eu une mise à jour du statut ... bon courage !


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (2 Novembre 2008)

-rh- a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Si vous êtes toujours avec comme transporteur assigné NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER et un numéro de tracking en 80..., et que le tracking UPS n'est pas fonctionnel, essayez de saisir le numéro 80... ici :
> https://www.iec-logistics.com/apps/tracktrace/trk_tracking.asp
> ...


Rien pour moi non plus...


----------



## brycedream (2 Novembre 2008)

mistergyom a dit:


> J'ai eu ce statut depuis mardi dernier, ce n'est qu'aujourd'hui que j'ai eu une mise à jour du statut ... bon courage !


En même temps c'est bien précisé 4-5 jours ouvrable  (si mardi dernier= mardi de la semaine qui vient de ce finir^^).
Hier c'était férié en plus^^

Mais c'est sur qu'il en faut du courage quand on voit tout ceux qui reste bloqué au pays bas xD, mais bon jsuis pas pressé pressé donc ça va  (ça m'empêche pas de regardé mon suivi tous les jours ^^)


----------



## Goobii (2 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Mdr à coté du rayon surgelé.
> Non je suis d'accord avec toi, on commande directement à apple, on est livré 3 semaines après... C'est pas très cool. Bon ok on a la réduction étudiante... Mais bon...
> Non le truc que je comprends pas, c'est pourquoi on peut pas profiter de l'offre étudiante apple on campus ailleurs que sur le store. Les revendeurs apple devraient la proposer non?



Moi il me semble que s'était chose possible il y a qq temps en APR, à vrai dire cela m'a même surpris que ce n'était pas possible... Surtout qu'il me semble qu'aux US ça se fait !:mouais:

Bon, bon signe ou pas le "En cours d'acheminement vers le client"


----------



## Capt. Adama (2 Novembre 2008)

PFFF moi tout ça commence à m'énerver...
J'ai reçu mon TN vendredi soir et je me rend compte que mes différents colis sont séparés (MBP, iPod nano, imprimante et housse). Il yen a qui sont à bruxelles d'autre encore en Hollande...
Le pire est que le mbp est programmée à la livraison mardi alors que l'iPod à été reprogrammé à mercredi!!!
Franchement si je l'ai pas mardi (apple m'a tjrs prévu une livraison pour le 3-4 novembre) et ba là ils vont m'entendre chez Apple... surtout que j'ai passé ma commande le 14, cad 2 heures apres la keynote de Steve Jobs...
Ce qui d'ailleurs, fait de moi un des "anciens" de ce forum lol. Enfin bon trop degouté d'être un des 1ers à avoir passer commande et finalement être livré après d'autres qui ont commandé qq jours plus tard...


----------



## GenOMac (2 Novembre 2008)

pas de MAJ UPS avant la matinée de Lundi .. Leur rafraichissement se fait de manière dynamique avec un décalage de moins d'une heure ... Il se passera rien aujourd'hui ... Je pense... :mouais:

Me souviens pas que semaine dernière quoi que se soit ait bougé pdt le dimanche sur les statuts... J'espère que demain sera le grand jour pour plusieurs d'entre nous...
17 membres pour FB , c pas mal ... va falloir faire passer l'info aux petits derniers ....
Qu'est ce qu'on va bien pouvoir inventer aujourd'hui pour nous "soulager"...


----------



## Smaxintosh (2 Novembre 2008)

quant a moi j'ai toujours un tracking en 80... qui sert a rien  et je suis toujours censé recevoir mon colis demain ... bizarre vous avez dit bizarre ...


----------



## Bibibear (2 Novembre 2008)

Effectivement normalement il n'y a pas de refresh chez UPS le dimanche.

Demain matin je checkerai voir si je reste chez moi ou si je vais en cours ^^


----------



## Smaxintosh (2 Novembre 2008)

un truc tout bete, si j'ai recu ma facture par courrier TNT, ca veut dire que je vais recevoir mon colis par tnt ou ca a rien a voir ?


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

Hum bizare ça. Je suis pas allé au courier depuis 3 semaines moi tient! Faudrait que j'y aille là.


----------



## Goobii (2 Novembre 2008)

Moi perso, j'ai reçu ma facture par voie postale il y a déjà qq jours...


----------



## Capt. Adama (2 Novembre 2008)

Moi aussi je l'ai reçu le 28 il me semble...

Rooo mais j'en peux plus d'attendre!! 

Encore le week end ça va...

Mais quand je suis en cours et que tout le monde à son macbook ou mbp sauf moi... là c'est dur...

D'autant plus que j'ai une copine en cours qui va l'avoir lundi normalement alors qu'elle l'a commandé cette semaine...

Je sens que ça va me tuer


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

Va falloir que je rentre chez moi pour consulter ma boite aux lettres (et accésoirement la vider des pubs qui la squattent depuis presque un an!)


----------



## neckaros (2 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> un truc tout bete, si j'ai recu ma facture par courrier TNT, ca veut dire que je vais recevoir mon colis par tnt ou ca a rien a voir ?



Rien à voir


----------



## bobouel (2 Novembre 2008)

Bibibear a dit:


> Site Apple store US, Account, Order Status, tu te logues et là ya le numéro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis dans les même dates que toi Bibibear !! Sauf que j'ai un MBP + IPOD ce qui doit expliquer le fait que je n'es pas de tracking number .... Du moins pas pour le moment ... :hein:


----------



## GenOMac (2 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> un truc tout bete, si j'ai recu ma facture par courrier TNT, ca veut dire que je vais recevoir mon colis par tnt ou ca a rien a voir ?



Non rien a voir ... Moi j'au ma facture par TNT , c UPS qui me livre ... euh demain ...


----------



## darghorn (2 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Non rien a voir ... Moi j'au ma facture par TNT , c UPS qui me livre ... euh demain ...


 

T'embales pas trop .... Juste au cas où ....


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Novembre 2008)

Bon je devrais recevoir mon Macbook Air en fin de semaine prochaine... 
J'essaie de me changer les idées, de penser à autre chose... Des conseils?


----------



## lainbebop (2 Novembre 2008)

Arrête de lire ce post 
le mien arrive mardi et c'est de plus en plus insoutenable


----------



## clemilow (2 Novembre 2008)

j'ai tjrs le numéro en 8080.. avec le transporteur NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER depuis hier matin et la livraison prévu par apple demain. tjrs pas de numéro UPS ou TNT mm sur le site US rien. jpense que sa va être chaud pour que je le les demain.


----------



## dr-koopa (2 Novembre 2008)

> Arrête de lire ce post
> le mien arrive mardi et c'est de plus en plus insoutenable



pareil !!! insoutenable !!! je vais être obligé de sécher qq cours


----------



## GenOMac (2 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Bon je devrais recevoir mon Macbook Air en fin de semaine prochaine...
> J'essaie de me changer les idées, de penser à autre chose... Des conseils?



Ben y a quelques pages de ca ... on avait notre DJMacGé : JhonB qui nous a distrait avec son podcast ... depuis le salaud a recu sa bête !!! 
je te remets le lien ... au cas ou : http://www.itunes.com/podcast?id=282763665
de toute facon qui rien ne remplacera ton précieux !!


----------



## bibou1904 (2 Novembre 2008)

Hello tout le monde, je suis tombé sur ce forum en cherchant sur google ce que voulait dire "Merge In Tnst NL Til" !
Je suis rassuré, je sais maintenant que je suis pas le seul (même si je ne sais toujours pas ce que ça veut dire !!!)

J'ai commandé mon macbook pro le 27 au soir, avec un ipod nano tant qu'à faire.
Sur le store on m'annonce : Délai estimé de livraison: 13 Nov, 2008 - 19 Nov, 2008.
Et puis j'ai pris l'option 320go 7200rpm, donc j'ai vu que ça rallongeais encore plus ...
Vous avez reçu le vôtre dans les dates qui étaient indiquées sur le store ou il y avait un délai plus grand ?
En tout cas, je suis serein, j'attends 
En plus, j 'ai eu 15% de réduc moi donc je vais pas me plaindre ^^
Sur ce, bonne fin de week end


----------



## noche84 (2 Novembre 2008)

Salut à toi : "Merge In Tnst NL Til" signifie que tes différents achats ( Mb Pro & iPod ) sont en direction de Tilbug aux Pays-Bas pour être fusionnés en 1 seul colis qui ensuite te sera envoyé... Dès que les 2 produits auront été rassemblés, tu auras un tracking number d'ailleurs ( en théorie  )

Sinon pour les délais... Apparemment, certains ont eu leur portable après la date de livraison estimée... Donc ma fois, encore une fois... Date de livraison estimée : EN THEORIE 

Toujours est-il que malgré la longue attente, nous savons que nous l'aurons tôt ou tard


----------



## Calo (2 Novembre 2008)

noche84 a dit:


> Toujours est-il que malgré la longue attente, nous savons que nous l'aurons tôt ou tard




Ou tard... en effet


----------



## neckaros (2 Novembre 2008)

Calo a dit:


> Ou tard... en effet



D'ici que comme sur la photo FaceBook le mien soit tombé de l'avion se sera plu*tôt* jamais


----------



## Calo (2 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> D'ici que comme sur la photo FaceBook le mien soit tombé de l'avion se sera plu*tôt* jamais



Bravo pour le jeu de mot !!


----------



## brycedream (2 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> D'ici que comme sur la photo FaceBook le mien soit tombé de l'avion se sera plu*tôt* jamais


Mdr l'attente commence a faire des ravages on dirait ^^


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Novembre 2008)

Bordel mais il arrive ce crétin de facteur! 
Jsuis sûr qu'ils font exprès de déservir l'angleterre en dernier d'abord!  

J'ai pas l'habitude de guetter l'arrivée de mes macs, mais là, le MBA, c'est différent! :rose: Un peu comme l'iBook palourde quoi...


----------



## Capt. Adama (2 Novembre 2008)

Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai un mauvais présentiment....

Je sens que je vais avoir un problème avec une fois que je l'aurai. Genre je sens bien le jeu avec le couvercle de la batterie dont on entend un peu parler. Surtout que j'ai pris un disque dur 7200 tour minute et que apparament ceux qui ont le problème en ont un...

Sinon y aussi le problème des touches de travers...

En fait au final le déballage va être plus stressant qu'autre chose lol


----------



## hds (2 Novembre 2008)

Le bébé d'aluminium tarde à arriver chez moi aussi...Commandé le 15-10, expédié le 22 mais il a dû attendre à cause d'un Office 2008 acheté avec (si j'avais su j'aurais pris Office dans un APR). La livraison était prévue pour demain 03-11, mais j'ai eu hier un "shipment delayed" qui a repoussé la livraison de deux jours. TNT est censé la ramasser demain puis l'envoyer directement à Genève, ils ont intérêt à me le fournir cette semaine ce macbook...¨
C'est entendu, désormais je ne commanderai plus aucun produit qui vient de sortir par l'intermédiaire de l'Online Store...A Genève ils avaient les MB 2-3 jours après l'annonce, et la livraison prend 3 semaines. A bon entendeur..

'Fin bref, ya des choses plus graves ok...mais c'est frustrant car jusqu'au dernier moment j'aurai été dans le flou total concernant ma livraison.


----------



## Calo (2 Novembre 2008)

Les gars, de mon côté ça avance ! Bon comme j'ai commandé un peu après vous le colis ne vas pas arriver demain chez moi mais le tracking UPS a été mis a jour de mon côté ! 
Il est arrivé à Cologne le bougre ! Encore quelques trajets et je vais l'avoir (je rentre que vendredi chez moi, mais j'aimerais l'avoir avant par sécurité !!)

En tout cas, il semble que petit à petit ça progresse...
J'espère que pour beaucoup d'entre vous demain ou mardi seront les "grands" jours !! En plus avec les élections américaines qui suivent, je sens que ça va être une bonne semaine (ou pas...)


----------



## Bibibear (2 Novembre 2008)

C'est stressant quand même qu'il n'y ait pas de mise à jour UPS le dimanche, on peut pas savoir si on aura notre bête demain ou pas. Grrr !


----------



## Capt. Adama (2 Novembre 2008)

Bibibear a dit:


> C'est stressant quand même qu'il n'y ait pas de mise à jour UPS le dimanche, on peut pas savoir si on aura notre bête demain ou pas. Grrr !




Mais c'est les mises à jour qui ne marchent pas le dimanche ou personne ne bosse chez UPS le dimanche auquel cas c'est normal que ça n'avance pas?


----------



## bossdupad (2 Novembre 2008)

Que de changement pour moi ce week-end. J'ai encore un nouveau statut :



> Date de livraison estimée 04 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)
> État actuel de l&#8217;expédition
> Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)
> 02 Nov. 2008


Alors une livraison demain vous parait probable? 

J'ai enfin un tracking number mais il ne donne rien .


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (2 Novembre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Que de changement pour moi ce week-end. J'ai encore un nouveau statut :
> 
> Alors une livraison demain vous parait probable?
> 
> J'ai enfin un tracking number mais il ne donne rien .



Moi je suis toujours en statut: En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais

Alors que ma livraison était estimée au 31 octobre...  J'apprécie...

Pensez vous que je puisse le recevoir demain?!


----------



## Capt. Adama (2 Novembre 2008)

MMMH je ne sais pas mais à priori je ne pense pas...

moi perso ça fait plaisir hier je me suis pri un petit "livraison reprogrammée au 5 novembre" dans la tronche alors que intialement c'était pour le 3, puis le 4....

En gros je l'aurai quand Apple fera sa 1ere mise  jour de la gamme...


----------



## bossdupad (2 Novembre 2008)

Logiquement ma livraison ne peut plus être repoussée comme le colis est dans les mains de UPS...


----------



## Capt. Adama (2 Novembre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Logiquement ma livraison ne peut plus être repoussée comme le colis est dans les mains de UPS...



Bein justement moi c'est une fois que le colis a été dans les mains d'UPS que ma livraison a été repoussée...

En plus en regardant les différents paquets il semblerait que  l'iPod soit ncore en Hollande alors que le reste est à Bruxelles...

C'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi


----------



## lainbebop (2 Novembre 2008)

Capt. Adama a dit:


> Mais c'est les mises à jour qui ne marchent pas le dimanche ou personne ne bosse chez UPS le dimanche auquel cas c'est normal que ça n'avance pas?




Lol j'allais poser la même question... Ils transitent les colis ou pas le dimanche ?
je serai tenté de dire oui, en voyant le nombre de poids lourds qui circulent le dimanche...

(tient ça me rappelle un reportage sur M6 sur les pilleurs de poids lourds sur les aires d'autoroutes le dimanche... hummm un camion rempli de macbook ça doit les interresser ?? il manquerait plus que ça pour rallonger l'attente  )


----------



## ordimans (2 Novembre 2008)

bossdupad >> Tu as pas reçu tu avais les mêmes dates que moi pourtant
Bon ce week end j'ai bien utilisé j'ai découvert tout les applis Aple y en a des bonnes. Enfin je m'en vais posté dansl 'autre topic.
Bonne fin d'attente les gars

Sinon les camiosn c'estp as des poids lourds car dès rentré en france c'est forcément UPS et ils ont des fourgons blindés. non pas blindé mais costaud


----------



## Capt. Adama (2 Novembre 2008)

Parles pas de malheurs!! 

Heureusement que ils nous permettent pas de suivre les camions où sont nos macbook par GPS en temp réel parce que je crois qu'on serait encore pires.  

"MAis qu'est ce qu'il fou ce chauffeur!!! ça fait 1min30 qu'il est arrêté à cette aire d'autoroute c'est intolérable!!!


----------



## Archon (2 Novembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Lol j'allais poser la même question... Ils transitent les colis ou pas le dimanche ?
> je serai tenté de dire oui, en voyant le nombre de poids lourds qui circulent le dimanche...




Les camions ne roule pas le dimanche c'est interdit donc tu doit pas en voire beaucoup sur l'autoroute , par contre sur les aire d'autoraoute la oui t'en voit un pacquet 
(preciscion il on le droit de rouler le dimanche a partir de 21H30 voire 22H et surtout pas avant)


----------



## Smaxintosh (2 Novembre 2008)

Eh bien pour ma part toujours pas de vrai TN et une livraison prévue pour demain après midi ...

Ca sent le roussi, je sens bien la livraison repoussée a mardi bien sur en etant prévenu demain matin ...


----------



## lainbebop (2 Novembre 2008)

Archon a dit:


> Les camions ne roule pas le dimanche c'est interdit donc tu doit pas en voire beaucoup sur l'autoroute , par contre sur les aire d'autoraoute la oui t'en voit un pacquet
> (preciscion il on le droit de rouler le dimanche a partir de 21H30 voire 22H et surtout pas avant)



Ca s'est la théorie  mais c'est vrai qu'il y en a moins :/


----------



## bossdupad (2 Novembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> bossdupad >> Tu as pas reçu tu avais les mêmes dates que moi pourtant
> Bon ce week end j'ai bien utilisé j'ai découvert tout les applis Aple y en a des bonnes. Enfin je m'en vais posté dansl 'autre topic.
> Bonne fin d'attente les gars
> 
> Sinon les camiosn c'estp as des poids lourds car dès rentré en france c'est forcément UPS et ils ont des fourgons blindés. non pas blindé mais costaud



Tu avais la même date que moi et tu l'as déjà reçu?!

J'espère le recevoir demain .


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (2 Novembre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Tu avais la même date que moi et tu l'as déjà reçu?!
> 
> J'espère le recevoir demain .


J'espère aussi mais je n'y crois pas trop...


----------



## PC-Alex (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme nombreux d'entre vous, la livraison est prévue ce mardi.
Seulement il n'y aura personne pour réceptionner mon macbook pro... donc je voulais savoir si avant d'arriver il passait un coup de fil, ou bien si on pouvait les joindre pour fixer une heure ? Si jamais il n'y a personne, à quand repousse t-il la livraison ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## lainbebop (2 Novembre 2008)

il repassent le lendemain ou 2j après il me semble, en laissant un petit mot ! si t'es toujours pas là il faut rappeler un numéro à 30&#8364;/min !
mais sinon fait comme moi, va le chercher demain au dépôt !


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (2 Novembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> il repassent le lendemain ou 2j après il me semble, en laissant un petit mot ! si t'es toujours pas là il faut rappeler un numéro à *30/min* !
> mais sinon fait comme moi, va le chercher demain au dépôt !


 Cherrrr


----------



## PC-Alex (2 Novembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> il repassent le lendemain ou 2j après il me semble, en laissant un petit mot ! si t'es toujours pas là il faut rappeler un numéro à 30/min !
> mais sinon fait comme moi, va le chercher demain au dépôt !


Merci pour ta réponse.
Je verrai où se trouve le dépôt dès que j'aurai mon numéro de tracking, et par la même occasion je vais tenter de les joindre voir si je peux fixer une heure de passage, comme ça j'essaierai de me libérer. Merci pour ta réponse !


----------



## bossdupad (2 Novembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> il repassent le lendemain ou 2j après il me semble, en laissant un petit mot ! si t'es toujours pas là il faut rappeler un numéro à 30/min !
> mais sinon fait comme moi, va le chercher demain au dépôt !



Il est ou le dépôt stp?


----------



## Bibibear (2 Novembre 2008)

Rappel sur UPS :

Impossibilité de fixer une heure de livraison, pas de créneau horaire non plus.
En cas d'absence, une nouvelle tentative est effectuée le jour ouvrable suivant.
Jusqu'à 3 tentatives.

A chaque tentative un avis de passage est laissé.
Après 3 tentatives, le colis est gardé 5 jours ouvrables. Vous devez appeler UPS pour fixer une nouvelle date de livraison ou décider d'aller le chercher dans le centre le plus proche. Sinon colis renvoyé à l'expéditeur.

Pour aller le chercher au dépôt il faut absolument les appeler avant pour leur dire de garder le colis au centre. A partir du moment où ils programment une livraison impossible d'aller le chercher le même jour, il sera mis dans un camion.

Et oui le numéro est très cher, le mois dernier j'ai eu 15&#8364; de hors-forfait en seulement quelques appels à UPS pour un colis.

Mon conseil est donc : soyez là pour la première livraison, sinon vous allez peut-être galérer.


----------



## lainbebop (2 Novembre 2008)

Bah pour Lille c'est à Lesquin, mais je sais pas exactement où, va faloir que je sorte le GPS ! (enfin l'iphone    )


----------



## ordimans (2 Novembre 2008)

Utilise les pages jaunes ou blanche en tapant UPS et la ville tu dois trouver
Ou sur le site de UPS tu as les adresses complète je crois.
Après go GPS.

Sinon bossdupad j'avais commandé le 15 au soir, ipod et mbp custom  à 2,8ghz et dd 7200
Expédie le 22 (21 théorique d'après la date de garantie les salauds je viens de remarquer et d'après une étiquette sur le carton)
Message mis à jour le 26 car partis de hollande
Débité seulement mardin matin et reçu jeudi le 30 alors que livraison prévue le 1er au départ puis le 31 puis le 30 c(comme annoncé au téléphone)


----------



## Smaxintosh (2 Novembre 2008)

j'ai reessayé par reference interne sur UPS et TNT et je n'ai toujours rien


----------



## titigrou (2 Novembre 2008)

Toujours rien de plus de mon coté...
La livraison est toujours prévue le 7...


----------



## clemilow (2 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> j'ai reessayé par reference interne sur UPS et TNT et je n'ai toujours rien



pareil tjrs rien les numéro par référence ne donne rien. livraison prévu par apple demain...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2008)

Moi, la date de livraison est prévue pour mercredi prochain, mais je n'est aucun n° de tracking, vous croyez qu'il sera là à l'heure?


----------



## neckaros (2 Novembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> il repassent le lendemain ou 2j après il me semble, en laissant un petit mot ! si t'es toujours pas là il faut rappeler un numéro à 30&#8364;/min !
> mais sinon fait comme moi, va le chercher demain au dépôt !



N'exagérons rien:
Tél.: 0821-233-877 (0,12&#8364;/min + surcoûts éventuels selon opérateurs)


PS: "Capt. Adama" J'admire le pseudo


----------



## Capt. Adama (2 Novembre 2008)

Héhé.

Malheureusement mon pseudo n'arrange rien à l'affaire et je crois bien que je n'aurai pas mon Macbook Pro demain comme prévu initialement... UPS a repoussé à mercredi mais je me demande si mardi est utopique ou pas lol.











I want that *fraking* MacBook Pro!!!


----------



## Smaxintosh (2 Novembre 2008)

Je sens que demain je vais me lever tout content en me disant "ouaii je recois mon mac aujourd'hui", je vais me connecter a apple et la je vais voir un TN, je vais me dire "super ils me filent un TN alors que je vais etre livré aujourd'hui", je vais regarder sur le site UPS juste pour voir et la je vais m'apercevoir que la livraison est repoussée de 2 jours youpiiii


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (2 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Je sens que demain je vais me lever tout content en me disant "ouaii je recois mon mac aujourd'hui", je vais me connecter a apple et la je vais voir un TN, je vais me dire "super ils me filent un TN alors que je vais etre livré aujourd'hui", je vais regarder sur le site UPS juste pour voir et la je vais m'apercevoir que la livraison est repoussée de 2 jours youpiiii



 Bon résumé de la situation


----------



## Raul10 (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Mon statut est actuellement : "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)01 Nov. 2008" et la date de livraison estimée est le 3 novembre, c'est à dire demain.

Une livraison demain est elle envisageable sachant que je n'ai pas de tracking ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses. 

PS : J'ai le droit de rêver...


----------



## Capt. Adama (2 Novembre 2008)

Mmmmh perso si j'étais toi je ne me ferais pas de films...

Moi sur le site d'Apple il y a écrit délai respectés livraison le 4 novembre alors que avec mon tracking number sur le site d'UPS j'ai un colis (la housse) qui me dit livraison dans les délais 4 nov et un autre (le iPod) qui me dit livraison reprogrammée au 5 novembre.

Pour les 2 autres cad le macbook pro et l'imprimante il n'y a rien de di....

J'avou que je ne sais pas trop quoi croire mais bon je me suis assez fait d'illusions comme ça je me prépare psychologiquement à le recevoir mercredi comme ça....


----------



## PC-Alex (2 Novembre 2008)

Capt. Adama a dit:


> Mmmmh perso si j'étais toi je ne me ferais pas de films...
> 
> Moi sur le site d'Apple il y a écrit délai respectés livraison le 4 novembre alors que avec mon tracking number sur le site d'UPS j'ai un colis (la housse) qui me dit livraison dans les délais 4 nov et un autre (le iPod) qui me dit livraison reprogrammée au 5 novembre.
> 
> ...


Moi ça m'arrangerait qu'ils arrivent mercredi (macbook pro + ipod) et si possible le matin... car sinon je ne serai là qu'à partir de 17h30 toute la semaine...


----------



## Raul10 (2 Novembre 2008)

Enfin bon, d'ici la, je me contenterais bien d'un bon vieux Dell Vostro...

On tient le bon bout !


----------



## Capt. Adama (2 Novembre 2008)

Malheureusement il est impossible de fixer une heure de livraison apparemment...

J'arrête pas de voir la pub en haut de la page pour le macbook ça me fait enrager à mort et particulièrement le petit "livraison gratuite"...

Ba j'espère bien qu'elle est gratuite votre livraison parce que purée 3 semaines ta livraison gratuite...


----------



## neckaros (2 Novembre 2008)

Si j'ai pas mon TN demain matin c'est mort pour mercredi et donc pour la semaine prochaine 

J'aime bien c'est que dans le suivi Apple si je met Heure paris au lieu de locale il est même sensé arriver le 4 



Capt. Adama a dit:


> I want that *fraking* MacBook Pro!!!


----------



## miko974 (2 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> Si j'ai pas mon TN demain matin c'est mort pour mercredi et donc pour la semaine prochaine
> 
> J'aime bien c'est que dans le suivi Apple si je met Heure paris au lieu de locale il est même sensé arriver le 4



si la date change en fonction du fuseau horaire, c'est qu'il n'est pas encore en europe...


----------



## Mr_Monkey (2 Novembre 2008)

hum moi j'ai ça sur le site d'ups : 

"LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON"

On verra bien, normalement il arrive le 4 novembre hihi


----------



## Raul10 (2 Novembre 2008)

miko974 a dit:


> si la date change en fonction du fuseau horaire, c'est qu'il n'est pas encore en europe...



+1

Je veux pas te décourager mais à mon avis c'est mort pour mercredi. Si ça se passe comme pour tout le monde ici, je te dirais même de ne pas trop espérer pour la fin de semaine. La semaine suivante est plus envisageable.


----------



## Capt. Adama (2 Novembre 2008)

Quelqu'un a t il eu du nouveau sur son colis sur le site d'UPS durant le week end??   Plus particulièrement ce soir...


----------



## Smaxintosh (2 Novembre 2008)

pour moi rien de neuf, toujours prévu a demain, mes tracking que ce soit de l'ipod ou de l'imprimante ne fonctionnent pas et je n'ai pas celui du mac ...
On verra bien, j'ai toujours fait confiance a apple, j'espere que demain ne me fera pas mentir ...

Je voulais préciser aussi que je n'ai pas de TN et pas de livreur mais pourtant quand je clique sur "heure de paris" j'ai toujours ma livraison prévue au 3 ...


----------



## Raul10 (2 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> pour moi rien de neuf, toujours prévu a demain, mes tracking que ce soit de l'ipod ou de l'imprimante ne fonctionnent pas et je n'ai pas celui du mac ...
> On verra bien, j'ai toujours fait confiance a apple, j'espere que demain ne me fera pas mentir ...
> 
> Je voulais préciser aussi que je n'ai pas de TN et pas de livreur mais pourtant quand je clique sur "heure de paris" j'ai toujours ma livraison prévue au 3 ...



Je suis dans le même cas que toi même si je suis un peu moins optimiste


----------



## dr-koopa (3 Novembre 2008)

ET MERDE !!! moi j'ai eu de changement !! -> macbook décalé d'un jour (05/11) et ipod a temps (04/11)


----------



## Capt. Adama (3 Novembre 2008)

Normalement tu vas recevoir ton colis le jour le plus tard...

Enfin j'imagine puisque c'est censer arriver tout dans un même colis...

C'est aussi mon cas et c'est très désagréable et je compte bien en tirer quelque chose de la part d'Apple...


----------



## Jarod03 (3 Novembre 2008)

On parle BSG la ? Prem'sssssssss

Vivement debut 2009


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (3 Novembre 2008)

Monday morning... et toujours ce satané "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais".
Ils me l'envoient quand mon tracking?!


----------



## neckaros (3 Novembre 2008)

Ouais j'ai enfin du changement... enfin c'est pas terrible lol
Après avoir eu

```
État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	30 Oct. 2008
```
J'ai eu 

```
État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	31 Oct. 2008
```
Et maintenant miracle!

```
État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	03 Nov. 2008
```

Youpiiii!!! ils se moquent de moi ou bien?

Si j'ai pas le TN ce matin c'est foutu pour mercredi et donc pour toute la semaine pour moi 

Et oui vivement 2009


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (3 Novembre 2008)

A priori cette semaine s'annonce aussi radieuse que la précédente pour les bugs et retards!
Ca va chier à la hotline d'Apple pour savoir où sont les colis!lol.
J"imagine même pas l'ambiance que ça doit être la bas.. Les pauvres il doivent se dire: et merde plus que 30 min avant que les fous furieux ne refassent le siège de la hotline! ahaha..


----------



## kainshot (3 Novembre 2008)

Moi je suis passé " en cours de livraison" , j'habite a 5 min du dépôt d'UPS , j'espère que je l'aurai avant 10 h car après je vais bosser ce sera 18 h


----------



## tisoucrey (3 Novembre 2008)

Moi mon status n'a toujours pas changé ("livraison programmée par le transporteur final" (depuis le 1er novembre).
MAIS, et c'est là que ça devient intéressant pour moi , sur le site d'ups le suivi par référence fonctionne et me donne 2 numéros de tracking ups 
J'espère que ça évoluera rapidement pour vous! pour moi ce sera cette semaine (mercredi j'espère!)


----------



## bossdupad (3 Novembre 2008)

La meme chose pour moi même si j'ai mon numéro de tracking car celui-ci ne donne rien... Commence à me gaver Apple...


----------



## Bibibear (3 Novembre 2008)

Monday morning et UPS annonce :

CHILLY MAZARIN, PARIS,FR                                                                                                                               03/11/2008                                                                                                                5:55                                                                                                   EN COURS DE LIVRAISON

CHILLY est mon centre, donc si UPS ne fait pas comme la dernière fois où ils ne passent même pas et disent après coup que c'est moi qui n'était pas là, j'aurai ma bête aujourd'hui


----------



## bossdupad (3 Novembre 2008)

IL y a quand même des chanceux sur ce topic alors .

Il commence a couler a petit feux ca fait plaisir .


----------



## kainshot (3 Novembre 2008)

C'est encore plus dure de savoir qu'il est proche!


----------



## neckaros (3 Novembre 2008)

Sa commence a me faire moins rire quand même.
Je l'ai commandé le 16 et il va arriver la semaine prochaine? sa va faire un mois d'attente!


----------



## Bibibear (3 Novembre 2008)

Pour vous faire patienter, je vous raconte mon cauchemar de cette nuit :

Monday morning, je me réveille, fonce sur mon pc pour voir si le tracking a été mis à jour et si je vais être livré aujourd'hui. Miracle, UPS m'annonce que le colis est dans le camion et en cours de livraison. Quelle joie !

9h pile, sonnerie, le livreur, j'entends mon nom, c'est mon père qui récupère le truc.
Je fonce, là première surprise : un carton avec marqué en gros dessus TOSHIBA et une étiquette pourrie collée dessus "MacBook" (allez savoir d'où j'ai sorti ça xD).

Peu importe, je le retourne pour l'ouvrir, et la il est déjà à moitié ouvert. Pas de panique, c'est surement mon père qui l'a ouvert pour vérifier devant le livreur.

Je continue mon exploration, une souris filaire pourrie (qu'est-ce que ça fout là ?) et le Macbook est là, dans un film plastique. Je le sors et la horreur : la coque est défoncée, rayée, on dirait qu'il a vécu 15 ans dehors. Je l'ouvre, encore pire. Les touches enfoncées, effacées, des traces de terre un peu partout comme si quelqu'un l'avait piétiné (le livreur m'en veut ou quoi ? ).  

Et là un sentiment bizarre m'envahit, heureusement je me réveille dans la foulée.

Voilà, merci d'avoir suivi ma vie si interessante xD


----------



## neckaros (3 Novembre 2008)

Bibibear a dit:


> Pour vous faire patienter, je vous raconte mon cauchemar de cette nuit :



Houla tromatisant à vie ce genre de cauchemar.
On devrait demander des dédommagements pour préjudices moraux à Apple


----------



## Skipe (3 Novembre 2008)

Looool !! ta pensé à consulter ?


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

Et ben figurez vous que j'ai fait aussi un rêve chelou concernant le Macbook (pas aussi loin que ça, mais quand même !!)
Décidément ça nous travaille hein !


----------



## guilichou (3 Novembre 2008)

Bon ca y est mon numéro 8080... est enfin reconnu par UPS!!! J'ai mes 2 numéros de tracking!! par contre aucune infos pour l'instant sur où se trouve les colis.... Pour une livraison demain ca s'annonce très très mal...


----------



## bossdupad (3 Novembre 2008)

Toujours rien pour moi chez UPS mon numéro n'est pas reconnu...


----------



## el burrito (3 Novembre 2008)

Salut les trackeurs.

Voici mon cas commande le 14 à fermeture de keynote, envoie le 21 livraison initialement programmée le 31, puis le 30 octobre. Et depuis prévue pour le 3 novembre (today)

Et mon suivi ups indique un statut En transit date respectée (cool) sauf que on est le 3 il est 10hmoins20 et le colis est toujours à chilly mazarin, paris (lecture à l'arrivée) . Et que mons je suis à Bordeaux.
Alors je me fait pas trop d'illusion je vais surment l'avoir demain. Q'en pensez vous?

J'en peut plus je suis extrémement déçu par Mac sur ce coup là (c'est la première fois que j'ai avoir à faire à eux, heureusement que je ne suis pas rancunié)

Edit: selon madame UPS le gros colis devrait arriver aujourd'hui avant 18h et le petit (Ipod) on sait pas


----------



## Goobii (3 Novembre 2008)

Appel Apple et t'auras peut être un geste commercial...  Moi si il n'est pas là demain ou au plus tard mercredi, ils vont apprendre à me connaître !


----------



## el burrito (3 Novembre 2008)

J'ai appelé mais je voulais pas faire le gros lourdeau en plus la ptite nénette au telephone s'est excusé 3 fois avec une petite voie qui m'a désarmé. J'ai finit par lui dire que c'était pas grave !!! Mais si je l'ai pas aujourd'hui je rappel et cette fois... j'espere tomber sur un mec!


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (3 Novembre 2008)

Du changement pour moi aujourd hui... j'ai un TN... j'ai une date ... arrivera le 5 .
Statut sur UPS :                    	         		      			  				     	                                      		 			
* Billing Information Received *

Ca devient franchement casse boules...


----------



## bossdupad (3 Novembre 2008)

Oula mon suivit sur l'Apple Store est passé au 5 et toujours rien sur le site d'UPS j'espère que c'est une mauvaise blague car ils vont m'entendre a midi!!!


----------



## darghorn (3 Novembre 2008)

Ayé !!! J'ai mon tracking ! Bon par contre livraison prévue au 5 ... Au lieu du 3 ... ARF !

Petit récapitulatif :

Commandé le 15 au soir un MB Pro + MobileMe + Une housse
Expédié le 24
Tracking aujourd'hui (tôt ce matin)
Livraison prévue le 5


----------



## ChaosTheory (3 Novembre 2008)

Et moi qui ai une livraison prévue au 5 par le mail d'envoi, au 6 depuis le 28... je le veux mon jouet moi :'(


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (3 Novembre 2008)

darghorn a dit:


> Ayé !!! J'ai mon tracking ! Bon par contre livraison prévue au 5 ... Au lieu du 3 ... ARF !
> 
> Petit récapitulatif :
> 
> ...


Pareil que toi, j'avais commandé le 15 aussi vers 13h30.
Expédié le 24
Facturé Débité le 28
et TN le 3...

C'est un peu abusé quand même comme expédition... Vraiment déçu de leur service logistique chez Apple.


----------



## itako (3 Novembre 2008)

Le mien vient d'être expédié, mais ça veut dire quoi "*Livraison reprogrammée :                                                                              05/11/2008" *?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (3 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Le mien vient d'être expédié, mais ça veut dire quoi "*Livraison reprogrammée :                                                                              05/11/2008" *?


Que tu le recevras le 15


----------



## guilichou (3 Novembre 2008)

Les enflures de premières... Ca y est Apple à passé la livraison du 4 au 5.... une journée de plus... bon j'espère que ca sera bon cette fois-ci...


----------



## ChaosTheory (3 Novembre 2008)

guilichou a dit:


> Les enflures de premières... Ca y est Apple à passé la livraison du 4 au 5.... une journée de plus... bon j'espère que ca sera bon cette fois-ci...


 Tout compte fait, je ne suis pas sur de vouloir du changement sur mon suivi si ça change dans ce sens ! :mouais:


----------



## bossdupad (3 Novembre 2008)

guilichou a dit:


> Les enflures de premières... Ca y est Apple à passé la livraison du 4 au 5.... une journée de plus... bon j'espère que ca sera bon cette fois-ci...



On a le même tracking alors... Personnellement j'appelle ce midi et je vais essayer de leurs mettre la pression...


----------



## itako (3 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Que tu le recevras le 15



nan mais eu hein , plutot que prévu!?


----------



## misscolibry (3 Novembre 2008)

Salut tous le monde

Dsl j'ai pas eu trop le courage de lire tous les posts depuis mon dernier.
Pour ma part, je viens d'avoir un numéro de suivi pour ups.
J'obtient la réponse chez ups : "infos facturation reçues"
où es ce que l'on peut voir où est le colis et quand il arrive surtout ?
merci


----------



## bossdupad (3 Novembre 2008)

Ah ben dans ma detresse du retard , j'ai oublié de regarder mais Apple a enfin daigné m'assigner un transporteur ( UPS au passage ). Youyou j'ai un tracking number mais bon paye ton information de merde :



> * Les informations relatives à la facturation ont été envoyées à UPS. Consultez le site ultérieurement afin de vérifier l'état des envois mis à jour ou contactez l'expéditeur pour obtenir davantage d'informations. *
> 
> Numéro de suivi :                                                                               * * * * * * * *
> Type :                                                                                  Colis
> ...


Ils se foutent de moi ou bien?!


----------



## clemilow (3 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Pareil que toi, j'avais commandé le 15 aussi vers 13h30.
> Expédié le 24
> Facturé Débité le 28
> et TN le 3...
> ...



pareil pour moi
commander le 14
expédier le 24
numéro UPS ce matin
livraison reprogrammé pour le 5 ou lieu du 3.


----------



## ChaosTheory (3 Novembre 2008)

Vous me découragez


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

bon eh bien c'est très original mais a mon tour ...

commandé le 14, expédié le 24, livraison reprogrammée le 5 au lieu du 3 ...


----------



## Bibibear (3 Novembre 2008)

Me voilà avec le carton entre les mains. Rendez vous ailleurs pour les impressions ^^

Bon courage à tous pour l'attente !


----------



## darghorn (3 Novembre 2008)

Bah y'a de quoi .... Je crois que j'aurais jamais attendu après avoir claqué autant de pognon ... lol


----------



## neckaros (3 Novembre 2008)

Bibibear a dit:


> Me voilà avec le carton entre les mains. Rendez vous ailleurs pour les impressions ^^
> 
> Bon courage à tous pour l'attente !



Sa fait au moins une bonne nouvelle 
Profite bien


----------



## bossdupad (3 Novembre 2008)

Voila toujours rien pour moi... Profitez bien...


----------



## el burrito (3 Novembre 2008)

Du nouveau pour moi: En cours de livraison!!!!!
Je le sent , il arrive, yeeeeepah


----------



## bossdupad (3 Novembre 2008)

Alala j'ai vraiment pas de chance sur ce coup la...

Combien de temps ça à pris chez vous entre le message sur les informations de facturation et la livraison?


----------



## Simphusband (3 Novembre 2008)

el burrito a dit:


> Du nouveau pour moi: En cours de livraison!!!!!
> Je le sent , il arrive, yeeeeepah




Idem...en plus avec un jour d'avance de la part de UPS (date prévu: le 4/11)
J'été pas là pendant 45 minutes ce matin..........;il faudrai pas qu'il soit passé pendant ce temps la..............
mais j'ai pas de mot dans la boite..............


----------



## Marsu69 (3 Novembre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Alala j'ai vraiment pas de chance sur ce coup la...
> 
> Combien de temps ça à pris chez vous entre le message sur les informations de facturation et la livraison?




Je crois qu'il faut compter entre 24 et 48 heures entre le moment ou le tracking est dispo et le moment ou ca livre.
En gros si tu l'a eut aujourd'hui je dirais que maximum mercredi matin tu es livré.
Mais bon, apres on est jamais a l'abri.


----------



## Pdg (3 Novembre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> Je crois qu'il faut compter entre 24 et 48 heures entre le moment ou le tracking est dispo et le moment ou ca livre.
> En gros si tu l'a eut aujourd'hui je dirais que maximum mercredi matin tu es livré.
> Mais bon, apres on est jamais a l'abri.



24 heures, ça fait court.

Normalement, tu as le tracking lorsqu'il est en Hollande... Prêt à être pris en charge par UPS ("infos de livraison transmises par l'expéditeur" dixit le site UPS)... Il passe ensuite au moins par Paris.

J'ai le tracking depuis jeudi soir; Normalement, c'est pour aujourd'hui, et il a fait Paris-Strasbourg cette nuit.


----------



## GenOMac (3 Novembre 2008)

Bon ben ca y est le tracking UPS , m'annoncent comme pour bcp d'entre nous "Informations de facturation recues " ... suis de la baise pr aujourd'hui ....


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (3 Novembre 2008)

Bah...comme tous les autres (j'ai pas relu les posts depuis Dimanche matin), j'ai reçu mon tracking UPS, j'ai "                                                                                                                                      Infos facturation reçues              " et j'ai été reprogrammé pour le 5 Novembre...
Ca me laisse un petit peu septique, mais au moins ça avance : on y est presque


----------



## TeuBeu2 (3 Novembre 2008)

Hello les galériens ! Je me joins à vous ^^. J'ai téléphoné ce matin à apple : tracking en panne sur leur site ... Ce qui veut dire que le numéro de suivi existe peut-être mais qu'ils ne l'auront pas tout de suite ...


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

C'est normal qu'il faille se connecter a mon UPS ou on est censé avoir toutes les infos sans avoir de compte et seulement avec le TN ?


----------



## GenOMac (3 Novembre 2008)

TKt ca  c comme d'hab .. ca fe des jours ke ca dure !!!

Moi suis sur UPS.mesc******.com la , et pour avoir un suivi plus fin , il faut s'inscrire.. jusque la pas de soucis .. mais apres il demande un N° utilisateur .. ca aprle a kkun ce truc la ????

I am getting nervous !!!


----------



## lainbebop (3 Novembre 2008)

Rah livraison prévue demain, je voulais aller le chercher au dépôt aujourd'hui, mais apparement c'est pas possible... ça va être long !!!


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

C'est génial je viens d'appeler apple et ils me disent qu'effectivement c'est malheureux d'avoir repousser la livraison le jour meme de la livraison prévue initialement mais qu'ils y peuvent rien, que c'est normal que je le recevrais peut etre mercredi mais que c'est meme pas sur, que peut etre je le recevrais en fin de semaine que le colis a meme pas encore été scanné par UPS ...

Bref la vie est belle ...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (3 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> C'est génial je viens d'appeler apple et ils me disent qu'effectivement c'est malheureux d'avoir repousser la livraison le jour meme de la livraison prévue initialement mais qu'ils y peuvent rien, que c'est normal que je le recevrais peut etre mercredi mais que c'est meme pas sur, que peut etre je le recevrais en fin de semaine que le colis a meme pas encore été scanné par UPS ...
> 
> Bref la vie est belle ...


Si je le reçois pas le 5, ça va chier des bulles


----------



## Icarus (3 Novembre 2008)

Bon ben moi passé ce matin à 10h30, j'étais en cours...rentré trop tard chez moi (11h30). Demain même rengaine : cours. Donc je vais le faire livrer au bureau de ma mère dans Paris...changement de département et donc livraison le 6 au lieu du 5...

...fait chi**


----------



## TeuBeu2 (3 Novembre 2008)

J'avais directement prévu le coup : livraison chez mes parents à 60km de Paris. Mais au moins, je suis sûr qu'eux ne rateront pas le livreur ;-).


----------



## Icarus (3 Novembre 2008)

Le problème c'est que je devais le recevoir le 30 puis le 31...ils n'ont mentionné le 4 Novembre que plus tard ;

Ouaip j'aurais du anticiper, maintenant je me retrouve encore à écrire mes cours :rateau:


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (3 Novembre 2008)

Icarus a dit:


> Bon ben moi passé ce matin à 10h30, j'étais en cours...rentré trop tard chez moi (11h30). Demain même rengaine : cours. Donc je vais le faire livrer au bureau de ma mère dans Paris...changement de département et donc livraison le 6 au lieu du 5...
> 
> ...fait chi**



Arf, vraiment pas de chance pour toi

Perso, j'ai aussi donné l'adresse de mes parents... mais vu qu'ils bossent  aussi, faudrait vraiment qu'ils passent aux rares heures où ils sont là...
Raaah, pourquoi je dois être livré le Mercredi ? C'est le seul jour de la semaine où j'ai un emploi du temps réellement chargé 
J'hésite à changer l'adresse  de livraison vers celle de mon appart, quel dilemme


----------



## TeuBeu2 (3 Novembre 2008)

C'est dur hein ? ^^

Moi j'ai du emprunter un vieux Dell à ma boîte, pensant pourvoir bosser dessus ... Résultat, ça fait une semaine qu'il est posé sur mon bureau à prendre la poussière ...


----------



## neckaros (3 Novembre 2008)

Asakurayoh11 a dit:


> Arf, vraiment pas de chance pour toi
> 
> Perso, j'ai aussi donné l'adresse de mes parents... mais vu qu'ils bossent  aussi, faudrait vraiment qu'ils passent aux rares heures où ils sont là...
> Raaah, pourquoi je dois être livré le Mercredi ? C'est le seul jour de la semaine où j'ai un emploi du temps réellement chargé
> J'hésite à changer l'adresse  de livraison vers celle de mon appart, quel dilemme



Si tu veux on échange ils me livrent mercredi et toi tu attends le TN 
Jamais content ces jeunes! et pourtant tu  l'as commandé après moi


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (3 Novembre 2008)

TeuBeu2 a dit:


> C'est dur hein ? ^^
> 
> Moi j'ai du emprunter un vieux Dell à ma boîte, pensant pourvoir bosser dessus ... Résultat, ça fait une semaine qu'il est posé sur mon bureau à prendre la poussière ...



Personnellement j'ai du emprunté un vieux IBM (avant que la division se fasse racheté par lenovo, j'avais rien d'autres sous la main) pour mes ptites tâches:  c'est du solide, mais qu'est ce que c'est vieux -_-. Vive(ment) mon MacBook.




> Si tu veux on échange ils me livrent mercredi et toi tu attends le TN
> Jamais content ces jeunes! et pourtant tu  l'as commandé après moi


 aaah pas de chance, mais le dieu de la Baraka continue d'illuminer mon appart de la lumière bénite. N'empeche, avec mes stores noirs, même plus besoin d'allumer le chauffage (je me met au vert, comme Apple )

Allez on y croit tous


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

Je sais pas si vous avez eu ça aussi, mais depuis ce matin 2h mon colis est noté à Cologne "Lecture au départ" et depuis plus rien, je sais pas où ils l'emmènent, mais là...

Est-ce que le suivi de UPS est en direct ?


----------



## hds (3 Novembre 2008)

Et bien, ma commande est à Eindhoven Pays-Bas, si TNT ne traînent pas trop je devrais l'avoir entre demain et mercredi ! Raah enfin...^^.


----------



## GenOMac (3 Novembre 2008)

Moi j les 2 tracking number ... Sur ups. com as moyen de voir autre chose qu'info recue facturation ... j'men tape de leur echange avec ces boulets de Tilburg ...
Where are my parcels ???

UPS pres de Tilburg  - Ups Cologne - Ups Paris - Ups Lille Lesquin) - Sur la route ... euh la fo pas rêver


----------



## tonio08 (3 Novembre 2008)

Moi dans état actuel de l'expédition, j'ai :
"En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrable"

Ca fait long !


----------



## ChaosTheory (3 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> Moi dans état actuel de l'expédition, j'ai :
> "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrable"
> 
> Ca fait long !


 Bienvenue au club ! 

On a commandé le même d'ailleurs sauf pour le DD ^^


----------



## tonio08 (3 Novembre 2008)

oui le même. Tu l'a commandé quand? Moi le mercredi 29, expédié le vendredi 31.
Par contre j'ai commandé une housse larobe pour macbook avec et apparemment d'après un sujet dans les forums de macg, la larobe pour macbook air irait mieux.


----------



## rizoto (3 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> Moi dans état actuel de l'expédition, j'ai :
> "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrable"
> 
> Ca fait long !



Message identique. Patience, patience ...


----------



## ChaosTheory (3 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> oui le même. Tu l'a commandé quand? Moi le mercredi 29, expédié le vendredi 31.
> Par contre j'ai commandé une housse larobe pour macbook avec et apparemment d'après un sujet dans les forums de macg, la larobe pour macbook air irait mieux.


 J'ai lu ça oui pour la housse, moi j'ai préféré attendre, je pense que j'ai bien fait 

Je l'ai commandé une première fois le 16 mais grace à mon c....ard de banquier ce n'est pas passé alors que j'avais l'argent sur mon compte  Donc recommandé le 21, validé le même jour et expédié le 27. 

J'attends...  Livraison prévue au 5 sur le mail datant du 27 et passée au 6 le lendemain :hein: 

Et j'ai changé de banque depuis


----------



## Vivien (3 Novembre 2008)

Ayé!!!!

MB + iPod + Imprimante commandés le 14 au soir!

J'ai eu le num de tracking vendredi soir, le tout était en Belgique (une fois...)

Donc livraison prévue demain, mais je vais tenter d'appeler ce soir pour aller le chercher au centre UPS de Lesquin (just 5 km!)

May the force be with you


----------



## Darkn3xx (3 Novembre 2008)

Commande d'un Macbook 2,4Ghz +iPod Touch + Housse passée le 20 octobre (AoC), expédiée le 25, livraison initialement prévue pour le 6-7 novembre, 4 novembre sur le site.

Toujours pas de numéro de tracking avec "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" depuis plusieurs jours.

Je viens donc d'appeler la hotline, tous mes produits sont en Hollande et je devrais avoir un TN d'ici ce soir ou au plus tard demain. La date du 6-7 novembre initialement prévue devrait être respectée.

Pour ce qui est des délais UPS, 24-48h si tout va bien et 72h dans le pire des cas.

Quelle est longue cette attente....


----------



## neckaros (3 Novembre 2008)

J'ai appelé Apple et bonne nouvelle pour moi elle m'a dit qu'il avait quitté la hollande et devrait donc bien arrivé mercredi.
Je crois que je suis pas le seul a qui on a dit ça mais: Retard au centre + Retard de mise à jour des suivis.
Je prie pour que se soit vrai


----------



## GenOMac (3 Novembre 2008)

UPS = Unlikely Parcels Shipment

Ca me saoule ...

Rien sur UPS.com tjrs pareil info facturation 
Sur Tracklite Iphone : idem ...

Arghhhh !!!!


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> J'ai appelé Apple et bonne nouvelle pour moi elle m'a dit qu'il avait quitté la hollande et devrait donc bien arrivé mercredi.
> Je crois que je suis pas le seul a qui on a dit ça mais: Retard au centre + Retard de mise à jour des suivis.
> Je prie pour que se soit vrai




pareil  j'en peux plus ...


----------



## miko974 (3 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> UPS = Unlikely Parcels Shipment
> 
> Ca me saoule ...
> 
> ...



je viens d'appeler ups a ce sujet, l'explication est simple: ils ont juste reçu une commande de la part d'apple ils n'ont pas encore récupére le matériel.


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de voir que mon Tracking ups s'est mis à jour !
Mais il est arrivé ce matin à 5h à Apeldorn et on me dit toujours "Délais de livraison respecté" alors qu'il est prévu pour demain (sur le site d'UPS) !!! Je sais pas qui a conçu les calculs de livraison... mais là


----------



## ChaosTheory (3 Novembre 2008)

Mais au fait, UPS nous appelle pour prévenir qu'ils passent ou pas ? Parce que mine de rien, même si j'aime ne rien faire chez moi, j'ai aussi des choses à faire et j'ai besoin de bouger...


----------



## neckaros (3 Novembre 2008)

Rha le mec derrière moi en cours l'a reçu lui 
Un ami à moi aussi et j'ai du lui configurer. Sa donne envie! Faut juste que je perde le réflexe de garder mon doigt sur le bouton qui n'existe pas ou sa déclenche les "gestures"


----------



## ChaosTheory (3 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> Faut juste que je perde le réflexe de garder mon doigt sur le bouton qui n'existe pas ou sa déclenche les "gestures"


 lol je fais pareil ! Quand je suis allé l'essayer à la Fnac je me suis fait avoir :rateau:


----------



## TeuBeu2 (3 Novembre 2008)

Ralala ... Toujours pas de numéro de tracking et livraison prévue pour ... demain ...

Mais bon ! Pour patienter, je viens de m'acheter une housse Larobe pour MBA. J'ai pu l'essayer en magasin et ça rentre parfaitement ! Un détail "amusant" : le macbook d'exposition avait les touches de traviolle ... Ca ne m'a pas choqué : même le vendeur n'avait pas remarqué !

Allez, je vais réactualiser la page sur le store !

Courage à tous ^^.


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

miko974 a dit:


> je viens d'appeler ups a ce sujet, l'explication est simple: ils ont juste reçu une commande de la part d'apple ils n'ont pas encore récupére le matériel.



Ce qui veut dire que pour ceux a qui une livraison prévue mercredi par apple et qui ont toujours ce statut la, ce n'est meme pas sur que les delais soient tenus ?


----------



## misscolibry (3 Novembre 2008)

moi toujours pas de mise à jour sur ups...
ca me fait une belle jambe de savoir qu'il ont reçu les infos de facturations 
ça a pris combien de temps chez vous pour passer à un autre statu ?
et où en sont les gens qui comme moi on commandé le 15 ?


----------



## bossdupad (3 Novembre 2008)

Qu'est ce que c'est long... ( message de désespoir  )...

J'ai commandé le 15 également et j'en suis au même point que toi...


----------



## GenOMac (3 Novembre 2008)

Ta tout compris :
Le cheminement est simple :
tant que ta pas ton Numéro d'expedition dispo sur apple qui commence par 8080 ... Ben ta encore le tps de voir :
En clair une fois ce numéro dispo ... Ta les TN qui suivent ... et apres c 24/48/72H 
tout dépend de ou tu te trouves , qu'on soit en debut /milieu / fin de semaine ... autant de paramètres qui ne nous permettent pas d'établir de règles...

Destiné a Smaxintosh ^^


----------



## misscolibry (3 Novembre 2008)

c'est clair c'est trop long, ca commence à bien faire... jamais vu de commande aussi longue sur l'apple store...
il pouvait pas prévoir que leurs ventes allaient s'enflammer ? :hein:


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Ta tout compris :
> Le cheminement est simple :
> tant que ta pas ton Numéro d'expedition dispo sur apple qui commence par 8080 ... Ben ta encore le tps de voir :
> En clair une fois ce numéro dispo ... Ta les TN qui suivent ... et apres c 24/48/72H
> ...



De mon côté j'ai ces satanés numéros d'expditions et de suivis depuis jeudi (jour de l'expédition d'ailleurs) mais là, toujours rien... j'attends de recevoir ma bête


----------



## GenOMac (3 Novembre 2008)

Calo a dit:


> De mon côté j'ai ces satanés numéros d'expditions et de suivis depuis jeudi (jour de l'expédition d'ailleurs) mais là, toujours rien... j'attends de recevoir ma bête



Ca dit quoi sur UPS ??


----------



## misscolibry (3 Novembre 2008)

Calo a dit:


> De mon côté j'ai ces satanés numéros d'expditions et de suivis depuis jeudi (jour de l'expédition d'ailleurs) mais là, toujours rien... j'attends de recevoir ma bête



ah tu nous rassure bien...


----------



## neckaros (3 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Ta tout compris :
> Le cheminement est simple :
> tant que ta pas ton Numéro d'expedition dispo sur apple qui commence par 8080 ... Ben ta encore le tps de voir :
> En clair une fois ce numéro dispo ... Ta les TN qui suivent ... et apres c 24/48/72H
> ...



Faut faire gaf car moi le 8080xxxx je l'ai depuis longtemps.
Mais tant qu'il y a

```
Numéro de suivi du transporteur
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur
```
C'est que c'est pas bon. Faut qu'il y est indiqué NL Distribution Center


----------



## Pdg (3 Novembre 2008)

Calo a dit:


> De mon côté j'ai ces satanés numéros d'expditions et de suivis depuis jeudi (jour de l'expédition d'ailleurs) mais là, toujours rien... j'attends de recevoir ma bête



Sans vouloir te désespérer... Mon expédition a eu lieu le 21 octobre... Je n'ai toujours qu'un bureau vide.


----------



## misscolibry (3 Novembre 2008)

zut je croyais que Calo nous parlais du TN...
donc dans ce cas moi aussi j'ai mon expédition depuis le 24 octobre soit 10 jours maintenant et toujours pas de livraison à la maison


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Sans vouloir te désespérer... Mon expédition a eu lieu le 21 octobre... Je n'ai toujours qu'un bureau vide.



Je sais bien mais je croise les doigts malgré tout  !!
Après tout on n'est pas à l'abri d'un miracle ! (ok moyen comme espoir, mais bon... )


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

misscolibry a dit:


> zut je croyais que Calo nous parlais du TN...
> donc dans ce cas moi aussi j'ai mon expédition depuis le 24 octobre soit 10 jours maintenant et toujours pas de livraison à la maison



Oui je parle bien du TN : je l'ai eu le jour même de l'expédition (le numéro en 808..... et un autre) mais il est vrai que le 1er ne marche pas, j'attends le fameux NL Distribution Center...


----------



## misscolibry (3 Novembre 2008)

Calo a dit:


> Oui je parle bien du TN : je l'ai eu le jour même de l'expédition (le numéro en 808..... et un autre) mais il est vrai que le 1er ne marche pas, j'attends le fameux NL Distribution Center...


Pour moi le n° en 808... ce n'est pas un tracking n° mais le n° d'expédition de chez apple seulement
le TN c'est pour UPS, non ?


----------



## ChaosTheory (3 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> Faut faire gaf car moi le 8080xxxx je l'ai depuis longtemps.
> Mais tant qu'il y a
> 
> ```
> ...


 Tu viens de provoquer une irrésistible envie de suicide chez moi :rateau:


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

misscolibry a dit:


> Pour moi le n° en 808... ce n'est pas un tracking n° mais le n° d'expédition de chez apple seulement
> le TN c'est pour UPS, non ?



Oui exact, petite confusion dans ma tête due à l'attente sans fin du mac...
Donc j'ai ces deux numéros TN et Numéro d'expédition, ce dernier ne marche toujours pas et le premier m'indique toujours (via UPS) que mon colis est arrivé ce matin à 5h en Hollande, et depuis plus rien ...

J'espère être le plus clair possible...


----------



## misscolibry (3 Novembre 2008)

Calo a dit:


> Oui exact, petite confusion dans ma tête due à l'attente sans fin du mac...
> Donc j'ai ces deux numéros TN et Numéro d'expédition, ce dernier ne marche toujours pas et le premier m'indique toujours (via UPS) que mon colis est arrivé ce matin à 5h en Hollande, et depuis plus rien ...
> 
> J'espère être le plus clair possible...


Moi le TN ne m'indique meme pas où est mon colis alors... il reste plus qu'a attendre en espérant qu'il arrive avant la rentrée....


----------



## GenOMac (3 Novembre 2008)

une fois que j eu le 8080 sur ma page ... J appelé et la j obtenu les TN UPS sans qu'ils soient mis a jour sur le site ... Bon pour autant .. sur le site Ups .. tant que c pas intégré sur leur plateforme qui prend en charge les colis de Tilburg ... y aura pas plus d'infos... Les infos démarrent qu'une fois qu'UPS a généré le timbre d'expédition final ... ca vous met dans ce cas :
Info facturation ... ensuite les colis sont chargés ds les remorques pour aller sur cologne .. donc jusqu'a fin d'apm au plus tard ce soir avant qu'elle prennent la route y aura pas de mise a jour...
Cela ne concerne bien sur que les colis en transition ... entre ces c*** de tilburg et le transporteur qui récupérent els commandes des clients ...
Pour les colis déjà intégrés chez Ups .. normalement les Maj se font au fil de l'eau ensuite ..
SI c'est pas le cas ... que vous avez un 8080 et que pas d'infos depuis la semaine derniere ... c que kkchose coince .. soit un autre article pas encor dispo , soit il vous aime pas ...


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

Allez c'est décidé je ne vais plus sur le site UPS avant ce soir 20h ! Je vais essayer de tenir en révisant un peu, mais je suis à deux doigts de monter en Chine me chercher un ordi, ça ira plus vite !!


----------



## ChaosTheory (3 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> SI c'est pas le cas ... que vous avez un 8080 et que pas d'infos depuis la semaine derniere ... c que kkchose coince .. soit un autre article pas encor dispo , soit il vous aime pas ...


 Doivent pas m'aimer alors... deuxième envie de suicide :rateau:


----------



## GenOMac (3 Novembre 2008)

pour ceux qui ont déjà leur TN 1Z ....
Y a aussi Tracklite sur l'appstore .. c gratos .. et ca vous donne le suivi egalement.. Ca sert tjrs si on doit se déplacer..


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

ok merci !


----------



## jacklucont (3 Novembre 2008)

Cà y'est Macbook pro 2.4Ghz, 4Go de RAM , apple remote et promo imprimante HP commandé!

Délais de livraison estimé : 20 novembre

Pour ceux qui ont commandés , les délais sont respectés? plus courts?


----------



## GenOMac (3 Novembre 2008)

putaiiiiin , ca fait 113 pages que pour certains on est la ....
On va devenir consultant en transport express europe 
Si ce soir je vois des infos evoluer genre cologne ... etc ...
C que ca sera demain pour moi ... 
La pour l'instant que dalle ... 'Info facturation ..."

Allez hope so ':love:
David


----------



## GenOMac (3 Novembre 2008)

jacklucont a dit:


> Cà y'est Macbook pro 2.4Ghz, 4Go de RAM , apple remote et promo imprimante HP commandé!
> 
> Délais de livraison estimé : 20 novembre
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont commandés , les délais sont respectés? plus courts?




Certains ici ont commandé le 14 ... lol ... je rigole pas de vs les gars moi c le 15 très tôt.
on est le 03 novembre et on aura rien avant demain voir mercredi .. 
Ca te donne une idée ^^
Après ta 113 pages d'infos croustillantes que je te laisse decouvrir ... pour patienter .. je t'assure que ca sera pas de trop 

D'ailleurs y a pas eu de livraison aujourd'hui sur ce topic si ???
....


----------



## TeuBeu2 (3 Novembre 2008)

Compte sur le 20 novembre ^^. Si ça arrive avant : tant mieux !


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

jacklucont a dit:


> Cà y'est Macbook pro 2.4Ghz, 4Go de RAM , apple remote et promo imprimante HP commandé!
> 
> Délais de livraison estimé : 20 novembre
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont commandés , les délais sont respectés? plus courts?


 
Objectivement.... Plus longs ! Lis quelques messages de ce post tu comprendras


----------



## Simphusband (3 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> D'ailleurs y a pas eu de livraison aujourd'hui sur ce topic si ???
> ....



Je suis en livraison..... je guette UPS depuis 8h...............


commande (MB+ipod gravé) le 14
expédié le 22
tracking vendredi matin


----------



## jacklucont (3 Novembre 2008)

whaooo que ca va etre long...

20 longues journées à ne penser qu'à ça!!!!

Merci


----------



## Vivien (3 Novembre 2008)

Ils sont doués chez UPS!

Mes colis étaient ce week-end à Bruxelles, moi je suis à Lille (Lille - Bruxelles : 1h) et ces boubourses viennent de les envoyer à Paris!

Fait iech!!

Allez pu qu'un jour!

UN JOUR!!!


----------



## Nkio (3 Novembre 2008)

Hello, tout le monde moi j'ai commandé le 29 octobre et mon MBP est près à être expédier, il me reste plus qu'as attendre car Apple à décidé de me donner ça 












Au moins comme ça je suis tranquille


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

Merci Genomac pour ta réponse, désolé de pas avoir répondu plus tot.

Bref, comme certain nouveaux l'ont demandés, non les delais ne sont pas respectés et d'ailleurs apple n'en ont rien a faire.

Ca fait 113 pages que je suis la, commandé le 14 au soir et toujours pas d'infos sur ou est mon colis ...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (3 Novembre 2008)

J'ai commandé une Housse be.ez LARobe pour MBA vu qu'elles rentrent parfaitement.

Qui arrivera en premier ? Expédition prévue aussi pour le 4 ou le 5 ^^.


Toujours en "Billing information" sur UPS... ça devient chiant.


----------



## GenOMac (3 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Merci Genomac pour ta réponse, désolé de pas avoir répondu plus tot.
> 
> Bref, comme certain nouveaux l'ont demandés, non les delais ne sont pas respectés et d'ailleurs apple n'en ont rien a faire.
> 
> Ca fait 113 pages que je suis la, commandé le 14 au soir et toujours pas d'infos sur ou est mon colis ...




Tkt Smaxintosh  
On se casse bientôt de ce topic ^^ :mouais:
Demain :mouais:
Jm'en fous je sais que c la fin ... et j gagné 100 euros de bons d'achat TTC avec leurs retards...:love:


----------



## Simphusband (3 Novembre 2008)

C'est bon je suis en train de déba


----------



## Bijot (3 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'ai commandé le 30 Octobre et la livraison est prévue pour le 28 Novembre donc bon... D'ici là le topic aura 500 pages. 
C'est quand même lamentable d'avoir un délai de livraison aussi long


----------



## Providia (3 Novembre 2008)

Pinaise expédié aujourd'hui  !
Combien de temps mettent les "précieux" à arriver en moyenne lorsqu'on a commandé un iPod avec l'offre ADC en même temps ?
J'imagine qu'il faut attendre que les deux colis arrivent en Hollande, soit rassemblés, puis ré-expédié et blablabla...
Un témoignage  ?


----------



## raoul821 (3 Novembre 2008)

je suis "en livraison" depuis ce matin... j'ai deja appelé UPS deux fois pour etre sur que c'est 3 novembre ci, sur de sur, pas l'année prochaine, et j'attend encore.
Si il arrive pas ce soir je serai VRAIMENT degouté.


----------



## berlool (3 Novembre 2008)

Putain j'ai cru qu'il allait jamais arriver ce livreur UPS mais 

CA Y EST !!!!!  JE L'AI !!!!:love::love::love::love:

Bon je faire faire joujou un petit peu et je repasse vous dire si l'attente etait à la hauteur

Edit : ouf pas de pixel morts ^^


----------



## raoul821 (3 Novembre 2008)

berlool a dit:


> Putain j'ai cru qu'il allait jamais arriver ce livreur UPS mais
> 
> CA Y EST !!!!!  JE L'AI !!!!:love::love::love::love:
> 
> ...




coool!! j'espere etre le suivant dans sa tournée!


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

Heu un truc chelou encore !!
Je viens de voir ce message  sur le site d'UPS :

"Activité interne d'UPS" quelqu'un sait ce qu'ils font à mon ordi ??

De plus, plus de date de livraison mais seulement "Exception" comme j'ai eu lors du passage à la douane


----------



## el burrito (3 Novembre 2008)

Voilà que je vous écrit depuis ma petite bestiole!!!!
En bon switcheur il me reste du boulot pour la prendre en main!
Pour l'instant c'est génial. Aucun soucis, j'ai oublié mes rancoeurs que j'avais contre Mac à cause de l'attente.
Bon courage à vous !


----------



## Providia (3 Novembre 2008)

Alors, Simphusbandet Berlool, vos impressions ?
L'attente vaut elle vraiment le coup ?
(bon j'avoue que je connais la réponse mais bon  ...)
Quelques photos  ?


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

Calo a dit:


> Heu un truc chelou encore !!
> Je viens de voir ce message  sur le site d'UPS :
> 
> "Activité interne d'UPS" quelqu'un sait ce qu'ils font à mon ordi ??
> ...



Personne ne sait ? je suis inquiet là !!! Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette nouvelle lubie de faire des activités internes !!


----------



## Capt. Adama (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde!

Bon et ba pour moi y a du changement...

Ma livraison sur le site d'ups avait été reprogrammée pour le 5 et apaprament aujourd'hui elle a été re-reprogrammée pour le 4... donc demain! 

Par contre j'ai vu que seul l'iPod est à Chilly Mazarin (mon centre) et le reste est soit en Hollande soit à Bruxelles. Donc je sais pas si ça à rapport avec le fait que ce week end les updates de UPS étaient down....

Bref si je l'ai pas demain je gueule 

J'espere vous annoncer demain que j'ai mon macbook pro ^^


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

Capt. Adama a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde!
> 
> Bon et ba pour moi y a du changement...
> 
> ...



On croise les doigts pour toi !


----------



## Creut'ch (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai commandé un MB alu 2.0Go 2GO ram et DD 160GO + un IPOD nano 8Go + une pochette pour mon beau macbook tout neuf  le 21 Octobre.
Sur l'apple store, ils me disent livraison le 04,05 novembre prévu par apple et 02 novembre prévu par le transporteur.
Vous en pensez quoi? demain ou pas?


----------



## ArisM (3 Novembre 2008)

Salut tout le monde,
ca fait quelque jours que je n'etais pas sur le Forum...

Pour ma part, il a été pris en charge par TNT, qui m'indique sur son site que le dernier depot ou il a ete scanné c'est Eindhoven, soit il a pas encore fait beaucoup de kilomètres... J'ai appelé TNT (car il n'y a pas de date de livraison dans leur suivi) et eux m'ont annoncé une livraison ce mercredi, je me rejouis pas mal!

Sinon sur le suivi Apple ca a passé de : livraison en retard à livraison dans les délais! J'ai fais un PrintScreen pour etre sur que je recevrais bien mon ptit cadeau  (Bon si c'est pour attendre 3 semaines pour avoir une housse, autant l'acheter directement dans un APR...)


----------



## hds (3 Novembre 2008)

ArisM, j'en suis _exactement_ au même point que toi ! en transit à Eindhoven. Je pensais appeler TNT pour plus d'infos mais ce n'est plus nécessaire  Donc ils t'ont bien confirmé la livraison pour mercredi. Parfait ! Plus ça approche plus les heures d'attente sont longues  (s'il y a la moindre couille sur l'écran, Apple va m'entendre ).


----------



## neckaros (3 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Pinaise expédié aujourd'hui  !
> Combien de temps mettent les "précieux" à arriver en moyenne lorsqu'on a commandé un iPod avec l'offre ADC en même temps ?
> J'imagine qu'il faut attendre que les deux colis arrivent en Hollande, soit rassemblés, puis ré-expédié et blablabla...
> Un témoignage  ?


Moi j'ai commandé le 16 avec l'ADC et l'iPod et j'ai toujours pas de TN


Je me sens de plus en plus seul parmis les premiers à avoir commandé!

Et si aujourd'hui il y a eu au moins deux livraisons surement plus


----------



## titigrou (3 Novembre 2008)

Toujours aucune information sur l'emplacement de mon colis, mais ma date prévue de livraison vient de passer du 7 Novembre au 6 Novembre!


----------



## jaydee99 (3 Novembre 2008)

Moi c'est bloqué depuis hier la dessus:

APELDOORN,
NL 03/11/2008 11:18 LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. 

Ca vous a fait pareil ?


----------



## GenOMac (3 Novembre 2008)

RAS pour moi 
Logiquement demain .. Ups site non MAJ  :mouais: 
site apple : je passe du 03 au 04 dans l'apm et la du 04 au 05... 
Si j pas de MAJ avt ce soir ... je les fume demain au tél .. c pas 100 euros qui vont me donner, on va viser le double cette fois ci ..  
Allez Apple faites moi passez au 06 et je négo Time capsule avec vs ...


----------



## titigrou (3 Novembre 2008)

Non pas du tout. Moi j'ai eu aucune information depuis l'expédition le 28!


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

jaydee99 a dit:


> Moi c'est bloqué depuis hier la dessus:
> 
> APELDOORN,
> NL 03/11/2008 11:18 LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
> ...



Oui j'ai eu ça, ce n'est pas resté très longtemps (je l'ai eu à la sortie de Chine et au même niveau que toi)


----------



## PC-Alex (3 Novembre 2008)

Capt. Adama a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde!
> 
> Bon et ba pour moi y a du changement...
> 
> ...


moi c'est le contraire, prévue le 4, désormais le 5, avec pour info dans le suivi :

EINDHOVEN, BEST,
                                                           NL                                                                                                                               03/11/2008                                                                                                                17:07                                                                                                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                                               

Je vais prier pour qu'il arrive mercredi, ma seule chance pour qu'il y ai quelqu'un à la maison pour le réceptionner !

Quelqu'un serait me dire si d'après leur expérience ups passe plus souvent le matin ou l'après midi ?
merci


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

Ils sont forts de mon côté chez UPS : je charge la page ils me mettent "Exception : activité interne", puis je la recharge, j'ai "En transit" et je la recharge une troisième fois, l'"exception" est de retour !!

Donc je ne sais pas où en est mon colis ! Ourah


----------



## ChaosTheory (3 Novembre 2008)

Yeaaaaaah je suis repassé du 6 au 5 novembre pour la livraison !!!!


----------



## ChaosTheory (3 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Yeaaaaaah je suis repassé du 6 au 5 novembre pour la livraison !!!!


 Et j'avais pas vuuuuuu !!!

Statut modifié 

En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais

:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Darkn3xx (3 Novembre 2008)

Houra ! Je viens de recevoir enfin mon numéro TN chez UPS.
J'ai 3 colis et le statut suivant  : "Infos facturation reçues"

Dites moi que ça sent bon et que la livraison approche ! :rateau:


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (3 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> Moi j'ai commandé le 16 avec l'ADC et l'iPod et j'ai toujours pas de TN
> 
> 
> Je me sens de plus en plus seul parmis les premiers à avoir commandé!
> ...



Non non ne t'en fait pas tu n'es pas seul, je suis là aussi!
Commandé le 15 au matin et toujours pas de TN... :hein:


----------



## GenOMac (3 Novembre 2008)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Houra ! Je viens de recevoir enfin mon numéro TN chez UPS.
> J'ai 3 colis et le statut suivant  : "Infos facturation reçues"
> 
> Dites moi que ça sent bon et que la livraison approche ! :rateau:



c bien engagé ^^
mais je pense plutôt pour mercredi .. tout depend ou tu te trouves


----------



## Darkn3xx (3 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> c bien engagé ^^
> mais je pense plutôt pour mercredi .. tout depend ou tu te trouves


Dans le Nord-Est à côté de Metz. J'espère qu'ils passeront mercredi car après il n'y a plus personne chez moi donc ça va être compliqué pour l'organisation.


----------



## ChaosTheory (3 Novembre 2008)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Houra ! Je viens de recevoir enfin mon numéro TN chez UPS.
> J'ai 3 colis et le statut suivant : "Infos facturation reçues"
> 
> Dites moi que ça sent bon et que la livraison approche ! :rateau:


 Tu as commandé quand ? 

Tu peux faire l'historique des différentes étapes que tu as eues ?


----------



## raoul821 (3 Novembre 2008)

AAAAAAARRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
J'ai attendu UPS toute la journée et RIEN!!
je les ai appelé 4 fois, le colis a fait une belle balade en camion, et n'est jamais passé me voir. L'enfer.
J'aurai appris un tru au moins : l'ipod est expedié en Saver, et le MBP expédié en Standard.
Or en standard, la livraison n'est PAS garantie dans la journée annoncée. Et la c'est le statut standard qui s'impose pour les deux colis. Donc UPS pas en tort!!
Je suis en colère!!


----------



## ChaosTheory (3 Novembre 2008)

raoul821 a dit:


> AAAAAAARRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> J'ai attendu UPS toute la journée et RIEN!!
> je les ai appelé 4 fois, le colis a fait une belle balade en camion, et n'est jamais passé me voir. L'enfer.
> J'aurai appris un tru au moins : l'ipod est expedié en Saver, et le MBP expédié en Standard.
> ...


 Faut que j'arrête de venir lire ici, ça me déprime tout ce que j'apprends ! :mouais:


----------



## WinibiX (3 Novembre 2008)

Salut tout le monde !

Si je peux en remotiver quelques uns ; Enfin du mouvement pour moi !

Pour info : Commande validée le 17/10
                  Macbook basique + Ipod

Tracking number depuis ce matin , et "informations de facturation reçues"(UPS)
puis depuis quelques minutes :
EINDHOVEN, BEST,
                                                           NL                                                                                                                               03/11/2008                                                                                                                18:45                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                               
avec une livraison dans les délais prévue pour mercredi ...
Voilà !   reste plus qu'à attendre ...


----------



## stairouais (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir .

J'ai commandé un mbpro 2,4 /dd 320 @ 7200 samedi aprem.

Loin de moi l'idée de demander encore une fois si les délais sont respectés.
Je voulais juste savoir si l'on peut fixer l'heure de livraison avec ups ou autres livreurs.

Je ne suis jamais disponible le matin , donc ca va être un peu difficile si je ne peux pas leur demander de passer plutôt l'aprem :/


Et sinon , les délais sont respectés  ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (3 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Tu as commandé quand ?
> 
> Tu peux faire l'historique des différentes étapes que tu as eues ?


J'ai commandé le 20 octobre dans la soirée un Macbook Alu 2,4Ghz avec iPod Touch sans gravure ainsi qu'une housse. Livraison prévue pour le 6-7 novembre.
Ma commande a été expédiée le 25 octobre, je vais essayer de mémoire d'indiquer les différents status que j'ai eu :

-25 : mail d'Apple pour m'indiquer que ma commande a été expédiée (Livraison prévue pour le 4 novembre)

-27 : "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"

-29 ou 30 : "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - Mise à jour dans 4 à 5 jours ouvrables"

-31 : "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"
Ce même jour j'ai appelé la hotline pour avoir plus d'infos sur mon colis, ils étaient tous en Hollande et on m'annonce qu'il y a 48h de retard dans le traitement des colis.

-3nov(aujourd'hui) mise à jour en .... "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" J'ai appelé la hotline entre midi parce que j'ai de plus en plus de mal à rester en place. On m'annonce que j'aurai un TN dans la journée ou au plus tard demain.

-En rentrant de cours à 6h ce soir : "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)"
Transporteur assigné NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

Je vais sur le site d'UPS, suivi par référence je mets mon numéro "Référence dexpédition Apple" en 808... Et là je peux voir 3 colis avec des numéros en 1Z...
Statut : "Infos facturation reçues"

J'espère une livraison mercredi qui m'arrangerait bien !


----------



## titigrou (3 Novembre 2008)

Toujours rien, toujours pas de Tracking Number, et livraison prévue jeudi. Aucune info sur la localisation du colis... C'est bizarre quand même... Je vais passer directement de "expédié le 28" à "livreur UPS devant la résidence"!


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (3 Novembre 2008)

WinibiX a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> Si je peux en remotiver quelques uns ; Enfin du mouvement pour moi !
> 
> ...


Idem :

EINDHOVEN, BEST,
                                                           NL                                                                                                                               11/03/2008                                                                                                                6:36 P.M.                                                                                                   ORIGIN SCAN                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    NL                                                                                                                               11/03/2008                                                                                                                1:49 A.M.                                                                                                   BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED
Enfin du mouvement ^^


----------



## bossdupad (3 Novembre 2008)

Le statut de mon envoi a changé :



> *Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le                           05/11/2008.*
> 
> Numéro de suivi :                                                                               1Z *******
> Type :                                                                                  Colis
> ...


----------



## ArisM (3 Novembre 2008)

hds a dit:


> ArisM, j'en suis _exactement_ au même point que toi ! en transit à Eindhoven. Je pensais appeler TNT pour plus d'infos mais ce n'est plus nécessaire  Donc ils t'ont bien confirmé la livraison pour mercredi. Parfait ! Plus ça approche plus les heures d'attente sont longues  (s'il y a la moindre couille sur l'écran, Apple va m'entendre ).



Imagine le drame : pixels morts, HDD foireux ou 4GB qui partent en couille comme chez certains ou les 3 ou pires il explose! Ahhhhhhh.............

Au fait mon status vient de :

03 Nov 2008 18:48:00 Eindhoven Shipment In Transit.
T'es en Suisse au fait? Je pense que nos amis francais ne sont livrés que par UPS et nous par TNT (Accord avec Swiss Post)... On doit avoir nos paquets ensemble jusqu'à Geneve ou Bale...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (3 Novembre 2008)

Ahhhhhh c'est cool, cette fois-ci on en voit le bout  Plus que 48h maxi et il est chez nous


----------



## Zemou (3 Novembre 2008)

(Commandé le 20, un MBP Custom)
Moi j'ai toujours pas de TN mais aujourd'hui la date de livraison est passé du 7 au 6 avec un jolie "acheminement vers le client". Faudrait que j'apelle Apple pour chopper le TN mais pas le courage.


----------



## titigrou (3 Novembre 2008)

En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	
Hum hum
Toujours aucun #...
J'y crois pas du tout à son arrivée jeudi... Je vais devoir sécher, si ça se trouve pour rien!


----------



## ArisM (3 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Ahhhhhh c'est cool, cette fois-ci on en voit le bout  Plus que 48h maxi et il est chez nous



Ca fait quand meme plaisir, dire qu'on doit etre dans les derniers, des premiers commandés, livrés... 

Rappel :

Commande : 14
Expédiée : 21
Livraison prévue : 5.11

Ca fait long................


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

eh bien moi mon statut ups n'a toujours pas bougé ...


----------



## ChaosTheory (3 Novembre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Le statut de mon envoi a changé :


 Moi je viens de passer au 5 sur le suivi Apple mais je suis loin d'en être au même point que toi


----------



## neckaros (3 Novembre 2008)

Sa y est j'ai le NL Distribution center. On fait comment pour avoir le tracking par référence par contre?
Numéro de compte UPS : Apple
Semble pas marcher


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (3 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais
> Hum hum
> Toujours aucun #...
> J'y crois pas du tout à son arrivée jeudi... Je vais devoir sécher, si ça se trouve pour rien!




On est dans le même cas titigrou ...


----------



## bossdupad (3 Novembre 2008)

Moi c'est sur le site de UPS que j'ai le statut qui à changé .


----------



## guilichou (3 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est ca bouge mais juste un peu...

Le MBP est enfin en transit UPS de  EINDHOVEN NL....
Par contre le colis de l'ipod n'a pas bougé... toujours en "BILLING INFORMATION"... toujours prévu pour le 5 ouff...

Faudrait franchement que Apple arrête de se foutre de notre gueule car visiblement, j'ai perdu 4 jours pour un soit disant "regroupement de paquets". Maintenant les paquets partent séparément... Ou est la logique????????


----------



## §mat§ (3 Novembre 2008)

J'ai été livré aujourd'hui... et je suis terriblement déçu.

Ce bloody livreur ne connaissait pas le code d'entrée de mon immeuble; il n'a pas pour autant jugé utile de m'appeler pour que je lui donne...

Apparemment ils ne donnent plus de coup de fil avant de passer pour s'assurer de la présence du client.

Fais chier... Mon colis est passé en "exception" et je ne sais pas quand est-ce qu'ils vont repasser.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer quoi faire? (dépôt? appeler le service clientèle pour leur filer mon code?)


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

Nouveau rebondissement sur le site Apple, j'ai "Disponible pour livraison finale au client"
Y'en a qui l'ont déjà eu celui-la ?


----------



## Raul10 (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais juste avoir votre avis :







Pensez vous que la livraison prévue le 5 novembre sur le site d'Apple soit jouable ?

Merci.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (3 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je voudrais juste avoir votre avis :
> 
> ...



Selon moi, oui...


----------



## cooldrum (3 Novembre 2008)

bonjour, 

voila aujourd hui UPS a livré mon MB 2,4GHz chez mes parents... mais bon, mon ecole est situé a 110Km de mon precieux mais demain, c est decidé.. je fais l allé-retour pour vivre mon switch!!!!! 

Je tiens a remercier ceux qui m ont aidé dans ce long momment d attente!!!

A bientot et bonne chance pour ceux qui attendent


----------



## clemilow (3 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je voudrais juste avoir votre avis :
> 
> ...





j'ai exactement comme toi avec les mm heures et jpense que c'est bon pour mercredi.


----------



## GLLSMRLT (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous.
je vois, après vous avoir lus, que vous êtes bien informés sur l'affaire des livraisons.
J'ai commandé un Macbook 2,4ghrtz "configuré sur mesure" (juste l'apple remote en plus) ainsi qu'une housse et mon ipod (offre remboursant ainsi 125 sur l'ipod, merci apple store belgium education).
Ma commande a été divisée en deux : une avec le Macbook (expédiée via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r. le 30 octobre) et une avec la housse et l'ipod (expédiée via 							 								via Walsh Western B.V. le 30 octobre également). Sur l'Apple Order Status US, j'ai un numéro de tracking pour chacune des sections et ma commande est prévue pour le 11 Novembre (armistice, jour férié). 

Selon vous, où en est mon Mac , et quand receverai-je un suivi, vu que le détail dit ceci pour les deux commandes (qui seront regroupées j'imagine) : 



> En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables
> 02 Nov. 2008



Merci d'avance, bien à vous!


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (3 Novembre 2008)

GLLSMRLT a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> je vois, après vous avoir lus, que vous êtes bien informés sur l'affaire des livraisons.
> J'ai commandé un Macbook 2,4ghrtz "configuré sur mesure" (juste l'apple remote en plus) ainsi qu'une housse et mon ipod (offre remboursant ainsi 125 sur l'ipod, merci apple store belgium education).
> Ma commande a été divisée en deux : une avec le Macbook (expédiée via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r. le 30 octobre) et une avec la housse et l'ipod (expédiée via                                                              via Walsh Western B.V. le 30 octobre également). Sur l'Apple Order Status US, j'ai un numéro de tracking pour chacune des sections et ma commande est prévue pour le 11 Novembre (armistice, jour férié).
> ...


Très probablement encore à Shanghai ou en train de voyager vers la Hollande. Mais comme le transporteurs paie des chinois pour l'amener en patin à roulettes, ça va prendre son temps


----------



## clemilow (3 Novembre 2008)

sa bouge encore pour moi il es pu a"EINDHOVEN" mais a "BRUSSELS" maintenant. c bien au moin sa bouge et le suivie UPS et bien mit a jour souvent.


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

Ah bah mince clemilow je pensais que nos macs etaient ensemble mais le mien est toujours a la 2e etape comme renseigné dans l'encadré ci-dessus ...


----------



## clemilow (3 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Ah bah mince clemilow je pensais que nos macs etaient ensemble mais le mien est toujours a la 2e etape comme renseigné dans l'encadré ci-dessus ...




il sont peut être ensemble mais ton statu na pas été mis a jour. sa fait mm pas 1h que mon statu a changer.


----------



## hds (3 Novembre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> Imagine le drame : pixels morts, HDD foireux ou 4GB qui partent en couille comme chez certains ou les 3 ou pires il explose! Ahhhhhhh.............
> 
> Au fait mon status vient de :
> 
> ...




Ouaip je suis en Suisse à Genève. D'ailleurs on doit être dans la même cargaison car j'ai aussi eu le "shipment in transit" (le deuxième donc) à 18:48 pile poil . Le tracking TNT manque de précision, mais à mon avis ça doit vouloir dire qu'il quitte le transit d'Eindhoven et hop départ pour la Suisse dans la nuit ou demain matin je suppose..?


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

clemilow a dit:


> il sont peut être ensemble mais ton statu na pas été mis a jour. sa fait mm pas 1h que mon statu a changer.



Ah oui histoire de DNS, c'est ca que d'habiter en Savoie


----------



## itako (3 Novembre 2008)

ptite question pour les habitués du tracking, concrètement ça ça veut dire quoi? :


----------



## Zemou (3 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Toujours aucune information sur l'emplacement de mon colis, mais ma date prévue de livraison vient de passer du 7 Novembre au 6 Novembre!


Alors, on est exactement dans le même cas.


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

Au fait juste pour rire, avant que mon TN ne m'affiche de vrais infos sur UPS, le site me disait que mon colis pesait 13 kilos 

Heureusement il est repassé a 4,5 kg ...


----------



## Darkn3xx (3 Novembre 2008)

Mise à jour de mon statut sur le site d'UPS.
Livraison programmée pour le 5 novembre. 
C'est trop beau j'ai peur qu'il y ait un problème...


----------



## itako (3 Novembre 2008)

personne veux m'aider? 


tu la commandé quand Darkn3xx? parce que je crois qu'il me dit pareil, il est ou pour le moment?


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

Je suis desolé itako je ne sais pas du tout ce que ca veut dire mais je crois qu'il y a des soucis dans le suivi et que justement ya des affichages shangaii etc ...


----------



## GLLSMRLT (3 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Très probablement encore à Shanghai ou en train de voyager vers la Hollande. Mais comme le transporteurs paie des chinois pour l'amener en patin à roulettes, ça va prendre son temps



Wow, il n'est pas encore en hollande?
Donc je le recevrai vraiment vers le 11 comme indiqué et pas fin de cette semaine?


----------



## Darkn3xx (3 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> personne veux m'aider?
> 
> 
> tu la commandé quand Darkn3xx? parce que je crois qu'il me dit pareil, il est ou pour le moment?


Je pense que ton colis va surement partir de Shangai pour aller en Hollande.
Sinon j'ai commandé le 20 octobre et j'ai :


----------



## itako (3 Novembre 2008)

ptin' j'était persuadé qu'il était arrivé en hollande


----------



## mistergyom (3 Novembre 2008)

Le mien arrive demain (normalement) 
J'avais commandé le 17 octobre, on y est presque !!


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

GLLSMRLT a dit:


> Wow, il n'est pas encore en hollande?
> Donc je le recevrai vraiment vers le 11 comme indiqué et pas fin de cette semaine?



compte plus sur 12-13


----------



## Calo (3 Novembre 2008)

Bon il devrait arriver demain, mercredi ou au pire jeudi chez moi, comme je ne rentre pas avant vendredi... Allez on y croit on se bat !!!

Sinon ca bouge, j'ai "Lecture au départ" depuis Apeldoorn !! On avance !!!!


----------



## Sup (3 Novembre 2008)

hello,
Quand apple donne une date approximative d'expédition en général a t-on une chance que ça parte en avance? parce que la suite a moult péripétie j'ai fait la commande définitive de mon mac jeudi et il m'annonce que je le recevrait le 2décembre!


----------



## durix (3 Novembre 2008)

Je suis votre sujet depuis un moment, pour ma part c'est commande passée le 17 Oct.
Je viens de passer en "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables"
Pour info j'ai commandé une imprimante, un ipod et un MB. Date de livraison annoncée le 5-6 Novembre.

Aujourd'hui il me semble que ca sera pas avant le 10 Novembre.

Je suis assez en colère pour ce retard.


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

Et on l'est tous ...


----------



## Bloodshed (3 Novembre 2008)

Enfants capricieux... Votre MacBook arrivera de toute manière (n'inclu pas les personnes étant bloquées dans leur boulot en attendant l'arrivée du précieux colis)


----------



## Nitiel (3 Novembre 2008)

Sup a dit:


> hello,
> Quand apple donne une date approximative d'expédition en général a t-on une chance que ça parte en avance? parce que la suite a moult péripétie j'ai fait la commande définitive de mon mac jeudi et il m'annonce que je le recevrait le 2décembre!


 
Tu a un article qui bloque la commande, il faut les appeler pour supprimer ou faire partir la commande en 2 fois, mais attention car c'est la merde !

Il mais arriver la même chose et j'ai du finalement supprimer larticle et le recommandé Apple te rembourse les frais de port si se cas est choisi, c'est le plus rapide parce pour faire partir la commande en 2 fois, jai attendu 1 semaine, cela devait être fais celons eux en 1 semaine et rien des incompétents et fenians


----------



## NightWalker (3 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Pareil que toi, j'avais commandé le 15 aussi vers 13h30.
> Expédié le 24
> Facturé Débité le 28
> et TN le 3...
> ...



Je n'arrête pas de répéter, ça n'a rien à voir avec Apple, ta machine a bien été expédiée des usines le 24 oct. Apple est donc dans le temps. Après ce qui se passe pendant la livraison...


----------



## dr-koopa (3 Novembre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je n'arrête pas de répéter, ça n'a rien à voir avec Apple, ta machine a bien été expédiée des usines le 24 oct. Apple est donc dans le temps. Après ce qui se passe pendant la livraison...



c'est de la faute des livreurs en pousse-pousse


----------



## NightWalker (3 Novembre 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> c'est de la faute des livreurs en pousse-pousse



si en plus ça passer par la hollande...


----------



## Sup (3 Novembre 2008)

Bloodshed: Alors tu n'est en aucun cas en droit de juger qui que ce soit, la j'ai fait une commande de 2600euro mon compte pleure sa race, j'ai le droit d'être un rien impatient de profiter de mon investissement, et un mois quand t'a payer c'est long!

nitiel: c'est l'imprimante qui bloque mais j'ai peur de ne pas profiter de l'ODR si je la prend a part donc à méditer.


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

pour ce qui est de mon statut UPS je viens de recevoir la lecture "Brussels" et UPS a effacé ma date de livraison estimée, avant j'avais comme statut :
-delais respectés, prévu pour le 5 nov
maintenant j'ai :
-En transit. pas de date

edit



> Bloodshed: Alors tu n'est en aucun cas en droit de juger qui que ce soit, la j'ai fait une commande de 2600euro mon compte pleure sa race, j'ai le droit d'être un rien impatient de profiter de mon investissement, et un mois quand t'a payer c'est long!



Tkt Sup, ca fait 118 pages que certains nous traitent de gamins impatients, on commence a etre habitués ...


----------



## ArisM (3 Novembre 2008)

hds a dit:


> Ouaip je suis en Suisse à Genève. D'ailleurs on doit être dans la même cargaison car j'ai aussi eu le "shipment in transit" (le deuxième donc) à 18:48 pile poil . Le tracking TNT manque de précision, mais à mon avis ça doit vouloir dire qu'il quitte le transit d'Eindhoven et hop départ pour la Suisse dans la nuit ou demain matin je suppose..?



Ouaip ca doit surement vouloir dire ca... Par contre je ne pense pas etre livré demain.... Mais je l'espère quand meme, franchement si il arrive en Suisse dans la nuit, ils peuvent surement programmer une livraison demain apres midi sur Lausanne...

Pour Geneve peut etre que tu l'aura demain. Tu pourrais aussi aller le chercher à leur depot si ils sont d'accord (UPS te laissent aller chercher ton colis à Geneve en tout cas...)


----------



## hds (3 Novembre 2008)

Si tu connais l'adresse du dépot TNT (peut-être que les dépots des entreprises de livraison sont tous au même endroit à Genève, je n'en sais rien), je suis preneur, au cas où !


----------



## ArisM (3 Novembre 2008)

hds a dit:


> Si tu connais l'adresse du dépot TNT (peut-être que les dépots des entreprises de livraison sont tous au même endroit à Genève, je n'en sais rien), je suis preneur, au cas où !



Trouvé sur : tel.search.ch
*TNT Swiss Post SA*


  Nlle halle fret Aéroport, 1215 Genève 15 Aéroport/GE
*022 717 07 00*

J'hésite à les appeler pour aller le chercher demain soir car mercredi j'ai cours toute la journée...


----------



## Darkn3xx (4 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> pour ce qui est de mon statut UPS je viens de recevoir la lecture "Brussels" et UPS a effacé ma date de livraison estimée, avant j'avais comme statut :
> -delais respectés, prévu pour le 5 nov
> maintenant j'ai :
> -En transit. pas de date


J'ai exactement la même chose.
On verra bien demain. Patience patience....


----------



## kainshot (4 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est je l'ai reçu à 15h35 .
Dailleurs je vous parle avec actuellement.

Pour ma part commander le 16 Macbook 2ghz+ipod

Bon courage et tenez bon ça arrive et c'est du lourd .


----------



## clemilow (4 Novembre 2008)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> J'ai exactement la même chose.
> On verra bien demain. Patience patience....




moi oci, moi lecture a l'arriver "brussel" mai pu de date de livraison.


----------



## eex (4 Novembre 2008)

Et moi qui ai commandé le 29 un MB de base + iPod + imprimante, expédié le 30 et je commence déjà à m'impatienter... 

J'ai pas fini


----------



## titigrou (4 Novembre 2008)

J'ai été débité sur mon compte! Ca sent bon tout ça!!! Ca se rapproche!


----------



## Jarod03 (4 Novembre 2008)

Commandé le 16, il était à CHILLY MAZARIN à 16h et UPS prévoit de me le livré demain en 4 et me dit que la date est respecté, donc impeccable !
Et ça pour les deux colis, MBP et Ipod, les deux sont prévus pour demain ( enfin tout à l'heure ).


----------



## nbizzle (4 Novembre 2008)

Slt tt le monde,
Je vous lis depuis pas mal de pages ss m inscrire, (ma compassion a ceux qui attendent leur machine depuis 1 mois)...Et je suis bien content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul a attendre ma machine, a lire tout ce qui peut se lire sur les nouveaux bijoux d apple, a regarder des videos, a passer des heures a actualiser la page de tracking d ups...enfin de me faire du mal koi, j ai donc decide de m inscrire pour partager mon impatience. Bref, j ai commande le macbook pro le plus puissant a savoir la version 2.8ghz, dd 7200 trs/min avec la remote le mardi 28/10, colis expedie le 1/11, il est parti de shanghai ce matin heure locale a 4h12 et la livraison prevue pour le 5/11 selon apple et le 6/11 selon ups sachant que le delai de depart etait prevu pour le 11 ou le 12. Du coup, je ne sais plus qui croire, koi faire sans mon mac (j ai vendu mon ancien mbp et je dois tjs taxer le sony vaio rose de ma copine pour aller sur internet, lol). Biensur je ne veux pas me faire trop d espoir, mais j espere sincerement recevoir la bete au moins cette semaine. QQ un aurait il exactement les memes delais que moi avec la meme config cheres confreres?? Quel est le tps approximatif d acheminement lorsqu ils partent reellement de shanghai? ah oui et par contre pas encore de debit sur mon compte...


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon Ca y est je viens de rentrer chez moi .. oui j t de sortie et alors ^^

Ca bouge ca bouge !!! 
Apres un court passage a Eindhoven ...
C'est enfin a Bruxelles  - - > 23H30 

A tous les coups ces boulets vont envoyer le tout a Paris , puis ensuite go sur Lille 
alors que Bruxelles Lille , entre parenthèses c 40 mn , mais la logique voudrait que cela se passe comme ca , c t le cas pour un Lillois chanceux de la semaine dernière ... :mouais:

Je dois être un des derniers qui a commandé dans la fourchette 14-15 ... 
Putaiiiiin ca fait 118 pages que je suis la ... Je fais enfin changer de Topic . 

J'espère demain matin ... enfin je veux dire ce matin .. mais la c pas gagné.. il est 01h42 et rien de neuf depuis 23h30.. Ca sent le sapin qd meme pour demain je pense ... :mouais:
Si ce devait etre ca ... le programme demain ???
UNBOXING de FOLIE , Champagne , fraise , gonzesses et partouze ... Le tout sur youtube bien sur .. :love::love::love::love:
 Vous y avez cru bande d'obsédés.. ben non ca sera tranquillou avec le Frangin et l'appareil photo ...


----------



## Smaxintosh (4 Novembre 2008)

Outch chez les frittes a 23h30 ? je sens que tu ne vas pas nous quitter de si tot, allez encore une petite journée avec nous ne te fera pas de mal.

J'ai exactement le meme statut UPS que toi et ma livraison est prévue pour mercredi ^^ 

eh ouai 118 pages, et encore, pas quand on squattait sur le topic "impressions" alors qu'on en avait meme pas encore vu un


----------



## nbizzle (4 Novembre 2008)

ready for ur mac im sure u are!


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

avec les photos que je vais balancer sur le topic impressions je vais te bouffer 3 pages lol
Le livreur qui arrive ..
Ma maiiin dans sa gueule pour le retard 
+Unboxing 
Strip

Y a du boulot ^^


----------



## Smaxintosh (4 Novembre 2008)

tain j'espere qu'il a pas acces au forum depuis son camion sinon il viendra jamais chez toi


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

J réfléchis..

Si il arrive au centre UPS de Lesquin (lille) avant 6H 
Mon MBP intégrera les tournées de livraisons ... et donc chez moi demain matin ... 
Le cas échéant ... il faudra surveiller son arrivée au centre livreur dans la journée en espérant que ce soit avant 18H et je le récup sur place ... donc 
en clair il reste 18H a UPS pour faire Brussels Lesquin ou Brussels Paris Lesquin ...

allez j'arrête de me monter la tête la ^^
Smaxintosh je t'envoie une copie du mail que j'avais envoyé a Pdg expliquant mes démarches avec le call center


----------



## Smaxintosh (4 Novembre 2008)

Merci Genomac, j'espere pour toi que tu pourras aller chercher ton mac demain ...


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> J réfléchis..
> 
> Si il arrive au centre UPS de Lesquin (lille) avant 6H
> Mon MBP intégrera les tournées de livraisons ... et donc chez moi demain matin ...
> ...



Bruxelles - Lequin @ 1h20 de route 104.08Km   

Pour la procédure C envoyé Smaxintosh !! Good Luck ..


----------



## nbizzle (4 Novembre 2008)

ok bon bah c cool!


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

Coool nbizzle ... c vrai !!! mais je rêve !!!! eveillé certes , mais bon ... Mon précieux est proche , je le sens il est a moi !!!


----------



## nbizzle (4 Novembre 2008)

j espere pour toi, depuis le tps!! moi aussi j en reve et j espere ke le mien arrivera plus vite ke pr toi!!


----------



## ChaosTheory (4 Novembre 2008)

Moi je suis passé en livraison le 5 aujourd'hui... je doute quand même !


----------



## nbizzle (4 Novembre 2008)

et il a ete expedie qd? statut de livraison?


----------



## ChaosTheory (4 Novembre 2008)

Commandé le 21, espédié le 27, après je ne sais plus bien il ets passé en "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" le 3, livraison initialement prévue entre le 7 et le 10 puis le 5, puis le 6 puis de nouveau le 5 depuis le 3...


----------



## nbizzle (4 Novembre 2008)

super...ms bon au moins c ds la semaine c cool, j espere kil en sera de meme pr moi !


----------



## Calo (4 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est, je suis passé à "En cours de livraison" !! Je vais le recevoir aujourd'hui, ce matin même ça se trouve !!!!!


----------



## Marsu69 (4 Novembre 2008)

Et ben moi je suis toujours la.... (Je rappel que j'ai commandé le 15 a 15h30)

Ma commande a été séparé en 3 colis, le tout a attendu en hollande pendant quasi une semaine, et maintenant ca commence a passer sur UPS.
Mais sur mes 3 colis il n'y en a qu'un seul qui est actuellement en transit, les autres sont en infos facturation...
Faudrait qu'ils m'expliquent l'intérêt d'attendre que tout se regroupe en Hollande si c'est pour livrer séparément.

Et évidement le seul colis en route c'est la Housse.... L'ordi et les logiciel sont coincé en hollande depuis Vendredi...
Alala je m'en rappellerais de mon switch lol.

Courage a ceux qui viennent de commander.... et pour les anciens du topic on a cas se dire qu'on a jamais été aussi proche de l'avoir.


----------



## Raul10 (4 Novembre 2008)

En fait, c'est simple. En Hollande, il n'y a rien de regroupé. La Hollande est juste l'endroit ou se situe le dépôt UPS.


----------



## guilichou (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon moi c'est passé de                                                                   EINDHOVEN à Bruxelles dans la nuit et à apparement quitter Bruxelles tot ce matin... Par contre, ce qui est cool c'est que pour l'instant, j'ai "délais respectés"! Donc ca devrait être bon pour demain!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (4 Novembre 2008)

Vais je avoir l'honneur (je m'en passerai bien tiens!) d'être le dernier livré?mdr
Commandé le 15 au matin , livraison estimée: 31 octobre (oui ça fit rire les oiseaux...)
On est le 04 novembre et mon statut est toujours "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"
Mais bien sûr! Et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu ! :hein:


----------



## Marsu69 (4 Novembre 2008)

Boa pour l'instant je suis parti pour te tenir compagnie encore un tit bout de chemin.... C'est pas une housse qui va me faire partir lol.

Sinon tu devrais ptet leur passer un petit coup de fil histoire de pousser une geulante nan ?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (4 Novembre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> Boa pour l'instant je suis parti pour te tenir compagnie encore un tit bout de chemin.... C'est pas une housse qui va me faire partir lol.
> 
> Sinon tu devrais ptet leur passer un petit coup de fil histoire de pousser une geulante nan ?




Rassure toi je prends soin de leur service client: je les appelle au moins une fois par jour!

==> à l'état actuel de mon bazar ils peuvent pas savoir où il est...  
Ils me disent que la seule chose à faire c'est d'attendre et de regarder l'évolution de mon statut sur l'App Store


----------



## Marsu69 (4 Novembre 2008)

Arf

C'est un petit peu limite scandaleux quand même.... Tant qu'ils l'ont pas donné au transporteur final ils devraient pouvoir savoir ce qu'il se passe.
La date de livraison maximum était prévu pour le 31 ? Si oui tu peux leur envoyer une lettre de mise en demeure d'exécuter leurs obligations contractuelles. Depuis je sais plus quand (pas très longtemps) ils ont obligation de mettre une date maximum de livraison pour les achats internet et en cas de dépassement ca engage leurs responsabilité contractuelle. Vu que sur le site d'apple la seule date c'est celle estimée de livraison, si c'était le 31 je pense que tu peux commencer a employer autre chose que ton téléphone et a faire jouer la loi.


----------



## ArisM (4 Novembre 2008)

Wouhou! Il est sorti de la douane à 6h50, j'espere qu'on me le livre aujourdhui!


----------



## noche84 (4 Novembre 2008)

Rho vous êtes intenaaaables... Je m'absente un peu et voilà qu'en 8 jours on passe de 20 pages à + de 100... Je vous suis plus là :-D

Pour rappel : MB commandé le 20 

Moi j'en suis là :

Estimated Delivery Date (Subject to change)	06 Nov 2008 (Subject to change)	 

Current Delivery Status	Delivery scheduled by final carrier, see estimated delivery date	03 Nov 2008

J'pense que c'est bon signe non ? J'suis de plus en plus impatient mais bon... Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce message aussi ? Je ne me rappelle pas l'avoir repéré chez quelqu'un d'autre...

Sinon toujours pas de T.N. mais ça, manifestement, j'suis loin d'être le seul... 

( et pour A l'aise Breizh, de fait, si on estimait la date de livraison au 31, il y a moyen de pousser une gueulante et tu auras p-e droit à un geste commercial... Tente toujours le coup en tout cas  )


----------



## bossdupad (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je vous met ma petite avance quotidienne dans le tracking.



> Etat du colis                                                                                                                                                                         Localisation                                                                                                   Date                                                                                                   Heure Locale                                                                                                   Description
> 
> BRUSSELS, BE
> 
> ...



Pour demain normalement ça devrait être bon .

Peut être même aujourd'hui mais je pense qu'il ne viens pas directement de Bruxelles vers chez moi. Il doit y avoir encore un dépôt quelquonc...


----------



## misscolibry (4 Novembre 2008)

bonjour

pour moi ca avance aussi depuis hier soir et ce matin :

BRUSSELS,
                                                           BE                                                                                                                               04/11/2008                                                                                                                1:09                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                                                      EINDHOVEN, BEST,
                                                           NL                                                                                                                               03/11/2008                                                                                                                23:15                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   03/11/2008                                                                                                                18:52                                                                                                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                                                                                                                              NL                                                                                                                               03/11/2008                                                                                                                1:49                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES                                                                                                                                                                             
Donc je pense que pour demain c'est bon 
Le 2ème colis (macbook) est parti de brusselles ce matin à 5h30.


----------



## clemilow (4 Novembre 2008)

moi il est passez de "BRUSSELS" a "PARIS" a 4h, dc pour moi c sur jles demain.

pti recap de ma commande
macbook pro 2.4ghz, 4go de ram, disque dur 250go 7200tr/min avec cable mini display+ ipod green. 
commander le 14
éxpédier le 24
facture recu le 29


----------



## bossdupad (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon c'est bon on voit le bout du tunnel .

Par contre personnellement j'appelle Apple pour demander un geste commercial des que j'ai le Macbook Pro en main...


----------



## lainbebop (4 Novembre 2008)

juste un petit message pour vous dire que ce matin c'est Mr UPS qui m'a réveillé et que je pense à vous   
Courage !!!


----------



## Pierre M (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon, je me suis enfin décidé à m'inscrire sur le forum. Ca fait plusieurs mois que je vous lis en gros depuis février j'attendais la prochaien révision des Macbook pour switcher et voilà c'est fait. J'ai ainsi commandé le macbook le 15 octobre à 10h du matin heure française, un 2.4 ghz + housse + apple care + adaptateur VGA + Office + Ipod Nano bref le gros switch quoi . Expédié le 22 et date de livraison estimée (lors de la commande au tel et sur le site ça n'a jamais changé) le 3 - 4 novembre. Sur le suivi en ligne la date de livraison estimée était fixée au 31... Depuis le 28 soit 1 semaine pile poil j'ai : "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais". Aucun numéro de tracking UPS ou quoique se soit d'autre seulement le numéro en 80... de APPLE. Bref je trouve le temps long mais je n'ai pas encore appelé APPLE, demain si ça n'évolue pas!


----------



## Goobii (4 Novembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> juste un petit message pour vous dire que ce matin c'est Mr UPS qui m'a réveillé et que je pense à vous
> Courage !!!



 Veinard !!! Moi j'suis entre Lille et Valenciennes, peut être que c'est ce Mr UPS qui va passer chez moi également


----------



## Goobii (4 Novembre 2008)

Pierre M a dit:


> Bon, je me suis enfin décidé à m'inscrire sur le forum. Ca fait plusieurs mois que je vous lis en gros depuis février j'attendais la prochaien révision des Macbook pour switcher et voilà c'est fait. J'ai ainsi commandé le macbook le 15 octobre à 10h du matin heure française, un 2.4 ghz + housse + apple care + adaptateur VGA + Office + Ipod Nano bref le gros switch quoi . Expédié le 22 et date de livraison estimée (lors de la commande au tel et sur le site ça n'a jamais changé) le 3 - 4 novembre. Sur le suivi en ligne la date de livraison estimée était fixée au 31... Depuis le 28 soit 1 semaine pile poil j'ai : "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais". Aucun numéro de tracking UPS ou quoique se soit d'autre seulement le numéro en 80... de APPLE. Bref je trouve le temps long mais je n'ai pas encore appelé APPLE, demain si ça n'évolue pas!



Bienvenue à toi et courage ! On est quasi tous dans cette situation.. Dis toi que l'attente est longue mais le plaisir à la réception sera que plus intense !!!! :rateau: Dis toi que j'ai commandé le 15 également et j'attend réception pour ces jours ci... Alors que j'ai commandé dimanche sur l'AS une sacoche LEvertigo pour mon MB, un adapteur Micro DP (introuvable ailleurs ?!) et une Apple remote et même en ayant une dispo de 3 à 5 jours pour la sacoche le tout m'a été envoyé hier et selon le tracking il serait en cours de livraison !!!! donc aujourd'hui... J'espère que mon MB l'iPod et l'imprimante seront de la partie également ! Car pour ces derniers : "En cours d'acheminement vers le client..." sans tracking UPS comme toi et d'autres... :mouais: Alors bon, l'espoir fait vivre !!!!


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (4 Novembre 2008)

> bonjour
> 
> pour moi ca avance aussi depuis hier soir et ce matin :
> 
> ...


Bon bah on est dans le meme bateau (heu non, avion)



> juste un petit message pour vous dire que ce matin c'est Mr UPS qui m'a réveillé et que je pense à vous
> Courage !!!


Niarg, gros veinard 
T'as du prendre plaisir à faire la grasse matinée et, pour une fois, être forcé à te lever :sleep:

Allez, encore un peu (en espérant que UPS passera demain à l'heure où mes parents sont dispos)


----------



## Bloodshed (4 Novembre 2008)

Sup a dit:


> Bloodshed: Alors tu n'est en aucun cas en droit de juger qui que ce soit, la j'ai fait une commande de 2600euro mon compte pleure sa race, j'ai le droit d'être un rien impatient de profiter de mon investissement, et un mois quand t'a payer c'est long!
> 
> nitiel: c'est l'imprimante qui bloque mais j'ai peur de ne pas profiter de l'ODR si je la prend a part donc à méditer.



Je suis dans le même cas que vous et être impatient c'est normal. Je m'adressais à ceux qui sont "en colère" et qui "s'insurge" de voir que leur colis met du temps à arriver (pour certains, alors que la date de livraison estimée n'est même pas encore arrivée !).


----------



## bossdupad (4 Novembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> juste un petit message pour vous dire que ce matin c'est Mr UPS qui m'a réveillé et que je pense à vous
> Courage !!!



Je suis content pour toi .

Tu étais prévu pour aujourd'hui?


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (4 Novembre 2008)

Bloodshed a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que vous et être impatient c'est normal. Je m'adressais à ceux qui sont "en colère" et qui "s'insurge" de voir que leur colis met du temps à arriver (pour certains, alors que la date de livraison estimée n'est même pas encore arrivée !).



En fait, ce qui peut etre énervant, c'est voir que ca semble ne pas avancer du tout. Mais tant que ca respecte la date fixé au départ...

Personnellement, Apple avait prévu la livraison le 4-5 Novembre... Ensuite, ça a été le 3. Vu que mes parents (adresse de livraison) étaient bien dispos ce jour là, j'étais confiant...jusqu'à qu'UPS me reprogramme au 5...
Certe, ça reste dans la marge qu'Apple avait prévu...mais personne (ou presque) ne sera là pour réceptionner... j'avoue que je sais pas si je dois en rire ou en pleurer.....

M'enfin, je suppose qu'on peut s'attendre à ce genre de délai lorsqu'on achète un produit tout neuf qui n'est même pas encore en stock


----------



## neckaros (4 Novembre 2008)

Ahhh enfin un tracking! et j'en suis au même point que beaucoup d'ancien de ce post 



> BRUSSELS,
> BE	 03/11/2008	 23:20	 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
> EINDHOVEN, BEST,
> NL	 03/11/2008	 21:30	 LECTURE AU DEPART
> ...



J'ai des doutes sur son arrivée mercredi vu qu'il est toujours pas à paris et que là je suis à Marseille


----------



## Goobii (4 Novembre 2008)

Allez courage ! c'est la dernière ligne droite là ! Plus que qqs heures à attendre...


----------



## Goobii (4 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> Ahhh enfin un tracking! et j'en suis au même point que beaucoup d'ancien de ce post
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai des doutes sur son arrivée mercredi vu qu'il est toujours pas à paris et que là je suis à Marseille



Ah oui quand même ! J'ai tjs pas de tracking mais je me demande si j'en veux un !  Pas envie d'être dégouter moi !


----------



## lainbebop (4 Novembre 2008)

prevu pour 4-5 Nov selon apple, 4Nov selon UPS
Mon colis etait hier à chili mazarin Paris, livré ce matin


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (4 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Ah oui quand même ! J'ai tjs pas de tracking mais je me demande si j'en veux un !  Pas envie d'être dégouter moi !



N'empeche, on a eu nos tracking vraiment tardivement comparé à pas mal de posters (et heureux acquéreurs de Macbook alu) de ce forum. ALors qu'ils devaient se taper les aléas à Shanghai & Cie, nos tracking démarrent direct à (PSV)                                                                  EINDHOVEN puis à                                                                   BRUSSELS (dit avec l'accent adéquat), la veille de livraison (si tout se passe bien pour moi ). Je me demande ce qui est mieux 

Faudrait faire un sondage pour savoir ceux qui ont lu les 120 pages et quelques du topic... Personnellement, étant en vacances, j'ai lu jusqu'au 101eme, mais maintenant que c'est la rentrée, je me contente de la page la plus récente... 
Je dois etre le seul assez fou pour aller jusque là 

Courage  (je me dis ça à chaque fois que je regarde mon tracking maintenant)


----------



## hds (4 Novembre 2008)

Arf le mien est arrivé il y a deux heures à Zurich, c'est bon je suis rassuré, dans 24h je l'ai .


----------



## gavroche(e) (4 Novembre 2008)

D'après le service client les commandes prévues pour le 06 nov seront en fait livrées entre le 7 et 10 nov du fait du retard pour les livraisons... (circonstance aggravantes pour moi: mon macbook est prêt mais il attend que l'ipod le rejoigne ) 
Sinon vous savez si ups livre le samedi et le lundi 10 ? ils ne font pas le pont j'espère ?


----------



## Agrippa II (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour UPS ne livre pas les samedis, mais le lundi 10 je pense que ça peut-être bon 
Nicolas


----------



## gavroche(e) (4 Novembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Bonjour UPS ne livre pas les samedis, mais le lundi 10 je pense que ça peut-être bon
> Nicolas


Merci !
Bon eh bien il ne me reste plus qu'à l'espérer pour ce vendredi....


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (4 Novembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Bonjour UPS ne livre pas les samedis, mais le lundi 10 je pense que ça peut-être bon
> Nicolas



...Dis moi, est ce que UPS repasse plusieurs fois s'il voit qu'il y as personne de disponible lors de la livraison ? Théoriquement, je dois recevoir le sésame demain... Mais si UPS me livre en main propre le 10 (je serais là), ça m'évitera d'aller chercher chez eux si personne n'est la pour le récup :mouais:
Quelle situation bordelique je suis dans


----------



## Goobii (4 Novembre 2008)

Asakurayoh11 a dit:


> ...Dis moi, est ce que UPS repasse plusieurs fois s'il voit qu'il y as personne de disponible lors de la livraison ? Théoriquement, je dois recevoir le sésame demain... Mais si UPS me livre en main propre le 10 (je serais là), ça m'évitera d'aller chercher chez eux si personne n'est la pour le récup :mouais:
> Quelle situation bordelique je suis dans



Il me semble qu'il se représente le lendemain... Je pense qu'il te contacteront par TPH de toute façon au bout de la énième tentative de livraison lol


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (4 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> Ahhh enfin un tracking! et j'en suis au même point que beaucoup d'ancien de ce post
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai des doutes sur son arrivée mercredi vu qu'il est toujours pas à paris et que là je suis à Marseille









On est dans le même lot  Je suis juste à côté de Marseille


----------



## hds (4 Novembre 2008)

De mon expérience avec UPS (mais ce n'était pas pour des produits mac...au fond ça ne change rien), ils te laissent un papier avec ton numéro de livraison et un numéro à appeler ; je ne me souviens pas très bien mais il me semble qu'ensuite ils revenaient à une heure qui te convenait dans les 1-3 jours.


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (4 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> On est dans le même lot  Je suis juste à côté de Marseille



Nos colis sont dans le même lot...sauf que je suis très loin d'être à côté de Marseille  (Région parisienne)



> De mon expérience avec UPS (mais ce n'était pas pour des produits mac...au fond ça ne change rien), ils te laissent un papier avec ton numéro de livraison et un numéro à appeler ; je ne me souviens pas très bien mais il me semble qu'ensuite ils revenaient à une heure qui te convenait dans les 1-3 jours.


Hmm, un numéro à appeler ? Heure qui convient dans les 1-3 jours ? Mais c'est presque magnifique, j'espère que ce soit le cas, je vais voir sur le site d'UPS (si je m'y retrouve)


----------



## neckaros (4 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> On est dans le même lot  Je suis juste à côté de Marseille



Aie chanceux! moi malheureusement il est pas encore parti. Tu l'as affiché depuis longtemps le départ à 5h?


----------



## darghorn (4 Novembre 2008)

Ayé c'est pour demain !!! ENFIN !!!


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (4 Novembre 2008)

darghorn a dit:


> Etat du colis Localisation Date Heure Locale Description CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
> FR 04/11/2008 4:25 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE BRUSSELS,
> BE 03/11/2008 23:21 LECTURE AU DEPART 03/11/2008 20:10 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE EINDHOVEN, BEST,
> NL 03/11/2008 18:45 LECTURE AU DEPART 03/11/2008 17:50 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE NL 03/11/2008 1:49 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES
> Ayé c'est pour demain !!! ENFIN !!!



Bon, si tout se passe bien (et si UPS livre pile à l'heure qui nous conviennent tous, ce qui est quasi-impossible), demain, on aura une déferlante de "JE L'AI !"


----------



## neckaros (4 Novembre 2008)

Asakurayoh11 a dit:


> ...Dis moi, est ce que UPS repasse plusieurs fois s'il voit qu'il y as personne de disponible lors de la livraison ? Théoriquement, je dois recevoir le sésame demain... Mais si UPS me livre en main propre le 10 (je serais là), ça m'évitera d'aller chercher chez eux si personne n'est la pour le récup :mouais:
> Quelle situation bordelique je suis dans



De ce que j'ai lu il passent 2 ou 3 jours de suite.
Ensuite il faut que tu les appels pour choisir une date qui te convient
et je crois que si tu as rien fait au bout du 5ème jour ils le renvoient à Apple


----------



## Goobii (4 Novembre 2008)

J'en ai plein le *** ! Ca me stress trop ! Vous pensez que cela ne sert à rien d'appeler APPLE ? Ils te disent le 4-5 après c'est le 6, après le 7.. Oh, faut pas se foutre la gueule du monde ! GGGgggrrrr ... Faites moi une pikouze de morphine !!!!!!


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (4 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> Aie chanceux! moi malheureusement il est pas encore parti. Tu l'as affiché depuis longtemps le départ à 5h?


Depuis que je me suis levé en fait (11h du mat )


----------



## neckaros (4 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Depuis que je me suis levé en fait (11h du mat )



Je vois que je suis pas le seul à glander ce matin


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (4 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> De ce que j'ai lu il passent 2 ou 3 jours de suite.
> Ensuite il faut que tu les appels pour choisir une date qui te convient
> et je crois que si tu as rien fait au bout du 5ème jour ils le renvoient à Apple



Bien bien, mes cours du Vendredi Après-midi et Samedi ont été annulé, le temps de tracer les 4h de trajet pour rentrer chez mes parents (nan, j'ai pas de voiture), je pourrais peut être espérer le tâter plus tôt que prévu :love: Raaaaaaah...

Thx à vous deux pour les infos


----------



## neckaros (4 Novembre 2008)

Asakurayoh11 a dit:


> N'empeche, on a eu nos tracking vraiment tardivement comparé à pas mal de posters (et heureux acquéreurs de Macbook alu) de ce forum. ALors qu'ils devaient se taper les aléas à Shanghai & Cie, nos tracking démarrent direct à (PSV)                                                                  EINDHOVEN puis à                                                                   BRUSSELS (dit avec l'accent adéquat), la veille de livraison (si tout se passe bien pour moi ). Je me demande ce qui est mieux
> 
> Faudrait faire un sondage pour savoir ceux qui ont lu les 120 pages et quelques du topic... Personnellement, étant en vacances, j'ai lu jusqu'au 101eme, mais maintenant que c'est la rentrée, je me contente de la page la plus récente...
> Je dois etre le seul assez fou pour aller jusque là
> ...



Moi je dois avouer :rose:
En fait je les lis en cours sa m'occupe


----------



## neckaros (4 Novembre 2008)

Asakurayoh11 a dit:


> Bien bien, mes cours du Vendredi Après-midi et Samedi ont été annulé, le temps de tracer les 4h de trajet pour rentrer chez mes parents (nan, j'ai pas de voiture), je pourrais peut être espérer le tâter plus tôt que prévu :love: Raaaaaaah...
> 
> Thx à vous deux pour les infos



Je te garantie rien ceci dit, je l'ai lu dans les quelques 120 pages de ce topic pas toujours très juste lol


----------



## neckaros (4 Novembre 2008)

Plus précisément


> Si vous savez que vous ne serez pas disponible à cette date, vous pouvez choisir parmi les options suivantes:
> 
> 
> Si une signature est nécessaire, vous pouvez demander que la livraison soit effectuée chez un voisin qui sera présent ce jour-là.
> ...


Je te conseil d'appeler et de programmer une livraison chez toi quand tu y sera


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (4 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> Je te garantie rien ceci dit, je l'ai lu dans les quelques 120 pages de ce topic pas toujours très juste lol



Topic de désespérés :love:

Bon, ça fait déjà *un* gros fana qui a lu tous les pages (le roi du F5 heu ... command+R non ?).
Quand j'aurais mon mac, je pourrais enfin lire ce topic en cours... Zut, si j'ai mon mac, j'ai plus vraiment de raison de trainer dans ce topic (la logique du plus c**) :rose:



> Je te conseil d'appeler et de programmer une livraison chez toi quand tu y sera



D'accord, ce soir, je décroche le téléphone pour leur faire un détour, merci pour l'info


----------



## darghorn (4 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> J'en ai plein le *** ! Ca me stress trop ! Vous pensez que cela ne sert à rien d'appeler APPLE ? Ils te disent le 4-5 après c'est le 6, après le 7.. Oh, faut pas se foutre la gueule du monde ! GGGgggrrrr ... Faites moi une pikouze de morphine !!!!!!


 

Si la date de livraison prévue au départ est dépassée, ça peut servir d'appeller Apple.

Ca ne servira pas à accelérer la livraison, mais tu pourras peut être obtenir un dédomagement monétaire, ou en accessoire (genre une housse par exemple).

Je te conseille dans tous les cas de tenter le coup !


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (4 Novembre 2008)

> CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
> FR                                                                                                04/11/2008                                                                                                                10:30                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE


Bien, bien, ça avance, ça se rapproche ! (bon, faut que je revois, ma géographie, avant de lire paris, j'avais lu que Chilly, ça m'a fait peur :rose


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (4 Novembre 2008)

Ca avance encore ^^ Il est à Paris maintenant 








Y'a un truc qui m'inquiète un peu c'est que celui le plus léger semble toujours à bruxelle... Si ça retarde la livraison


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (4 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Ca avance encore ^^ Il est à Paris maintenant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, j'avais pas pensé à vérifier ça...Bon je viens de vérifier : mes deux colis sont à Paris


----------



## pasc1986 (4 Novembre 2008)

J'ai exactement le même tracking que Yun Yuuzhan, pour un colis de 0,40kg qui n'est probablement pas le mac book... Alors, la housse?? le ipod??

Le colis plus conséquent a depuis hier (jour où j'ai reçu mon numéro ups) en "informations de facturation reçues". Ai-je le droit d'espérer l'avoir au plus tard lundi prochain, après je pars pendant un mois pour mes études, ça serait pas cool!


----------



## bossdupad (4 Novembre 2008)

Les miens sont encore en transit...

Allez chauffeur accellllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  .

Edit : mon colis pèse " ,20 " kilo selon le site d'UPS. Ils ont vachement bossé sur les composants il est pas lourd le nouveau Macbook  .

Edit 2 : en cours actuellement a ma gauche j'ai un mec qui a le Macbook Pro que j'attends. Le gamiiiiiiinnnnnnnn .


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (4 Novembre 2008)

pasc1986 a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même tracking que Yun Yuuzhan, pour un colis de 0,40kg qui n'est probablement pas le mac book... Alors, la housse?? le ipod??
> 
> Le colis plus conséquent a depuis hier (jour où j'ai reçu mon numéro ups) en "informations de facturation reçues". Ai-je le droit d'espérer l'avoir au plus tard lundi prochain, après je pars pendant un mois pour mes études, ça serait pas cool!



Moi aussi j'ai eu mon tracking hier avec "informations de facturation reçues". Aujourd'hui, en consultant, ils sont déjà à Paris, donc je pense que tu n'as pas à t'inquiéter  Ta livraison est programmé pour quand selon UPS ?

Sinon, je pense aussi que le colis pas conséquent (moins d'un kilo) est l'ipod ou/et la housse. De plus que si j'ai bien lu (ce que je crois pas) dans ce topic, ils font certe un regroupement des deux avant livraison mais au final, ils laissent deux colis séparés.


> Edit : mon colis pèse " ,20 " kilo selon le site d'UPS. Ils ont vachement bossé sur les composant il est pas lourd le nouveau Macbook



 Moi il fait 0.40kg... Mais alors, c'est quoi le gros 4Kg qui l'accompagne ?


----------



## Providia (4 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Ca avance encore ^^ Il est à Paris maintenant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu l'avais commandé quel jour toi  ?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (4 Novembre 2008)

Ils ont du oublier de foutre l'iPod dans le 2ème coli il est beaucoup trop léger Poids :                                                                              ,10 kg


----------



## Marsu69 (4 Novembre 2008)

Et ben moi et mes 3 colis on est dans le flou.

J'en ai 1 de 4kg marqué "En transit - date respectée" (je pense que c'est le MB). Quand je vais sur le site UPS il me dit rien de plus je sais pas ou il est. Mais quand j'utilise TrackerLite il me dit qu'il est a Paris.
Mon deuxieme colis de 0.20 Kg est marqué sur le site d'UPS et par TrackerLite a Bruxelles (surement ma housse)
Mon troisième colis de 0.30 kg est marqué "Info de facturation reçues" mais rien de plus.

Bref je me demande si j'aurais vraiment tout demain, mais ca m'étonnerais beaucoup... Enfin tant que le MB arrive je serais content, le reste peu attendre Jeudi.


----------



## neckaros (4 Novembre 2008)

> Numéro de suivi :	 1Z 291 Y0xx7	  Enregistré
> 
> Type :	 Colis
> Statut :	 En transit - Date respectée
> ...


C'est marqué qu'il sera livré dans les temps pourtant il est toujours chez nos amis belges.
Remarque j'ai remarqué que j'avais un suivi très lent à se mettre à jour


----------



## misscolibry (4 Novembre 2008)

Moi aussi il est à paris

Mais le 2ème colis (l'ipod) est toujours à :
BRUSSELS,
                                                           BE                                                                                                                               04/11/2008                                                                                                                1:09                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 
et il n'a pas bougé.
Enfin c'est pas trop grave, le macbook est à Chilly mazarin, il est livré à Troyes donc ca devrai pas prendre trop de temps 
Vous avez des différences sur vos deux colis aussi ou non ?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (4 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Tu l'avais commandé quel jour toi  ?



Si je résume :
Commandé le 15 à 13H30 par téléphone pour avoir l'AOC MB 2,4Ghz + 4Gb + adaptateur mini displayport - VGA et iPod 8Gb Vert pomme D) 
Validé le même jour vers 17h je crois
Expédié le 24 (statuts expédié / acheminement vers le pays de destination)
Débité/Facturé le 28, le soir changement de statuts vers 19h pour acheminement vers le client en cours
Demande de prise en charge par le transporteur final le 1er Novembre
Infos de facuration reçues chez UPS le 3 avec TN à la clé.
Parti donc hier de Hollande où il termine son périple Ulysséen


----------



## misscolibry (4 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Ils ont du oublier de foutre l'iPod dans le 2ème coli il est beaucoup trop léger Poids :                                                                              ,10 kg


j'étais étonnée aussi de ce poids léger mais en fait l'ipod fait moins de 40g donc ca colle bien


----------



## pasc1986 (4 Novembre 2008)

> Citation:
> Envoyé par *pasc1986*
> 
> 
> ...


Le colis de 0,4kg est à Paris, UPS programme sa livraison demain.
L'autre colis de 4kg a toujours ses "informations de facturation reçues".

On verra demain si je reçois qqch et si oui, quoi.

Pour ce qui voulaient savoir, j'ai commandé le 19 octobre, pour une expédition le 26, numéro ups reçu hier.


----------



## bossdupad (4 Novembre 2008)

Vu les delais de livraison j'ai annulé ma deuxieme commande tant pis pour La Pomme...

Ma commande c'etait :



> *                                     Mac Pro                                 *
> *                                     Ref.: Z0EM                                 *
> Two 3.2GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon 065-7535
> 32Go (8x4Go) 065-7181
> ...







Tant pis pour eux...







.


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon ben c exactement ce que j'avais dit


Moi ca sera demain et puis stooo.. 
Maintenant ce ce fichu colis fait Paris -- Lille dans l'après midi , je go au dépôt d'Ups de Lille (Lesquin)
pour le récupérer mais bon la aussi c pas gagné ... :mouais:


----------



## Providia (4 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Si je résume :
> Commandé le 15 à 13H30 par téléphone pour avoir l'AOC MB 2,4Ghz + 4Gb + adaptateur mini displayport - VGA et iPod 8Gb Vert pomme D)
> Validé le même jour vers 17h je crois
> Expédié le 24 (statuts expédié / acheminement vers le pays de destination)
> ...



Lol effectivement, quel périple !
dans tous les cas il touche au but 
Par contre si je m'en réfère à ta (longue !) expérience le mien n'est pas prêt d'arriver, j'suis encore sur ce topic pour un bon moment 
(j'ai commandé le MBP et l'iNano avec l'offre l'AOC aussi)
Bon courage pour l'attente, les dernières heures sont les plus dures


----------



## Smaxintosh (4 Novembre 2008)

ce qui est bizarre c'est que moi j'ai qu'un seul TN pour toute ma commande, j'ai 3 colis mais un seul TN ...

Sinon mon colis est arrivé a bruxelles hier soir a 1h du mat et est toujours pas repartie ...


----------



## Providia (4 Novembre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Vu les delais de livraison j'ai annulé ma deuxieme commande tant pis pour La Pomme...
> 
> Ma commande c'etait :
> 
> ...




Ouch ! 
Quel montant !
Ils vont l'avoir amère


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (4 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Lol effectivement, quel périple !
> dans tous les cas il touche au but
> Par contre si je m'en réfère à ta (longue !) expérience le mien n'est pas prêt d'arriver, j'suis encore sur ce topic pour un bon moment
> (j'ai commandé le MBP et l'iNano avec l'offre l'AOC aussi)
> Bon courage pour l'attente, les dernières heures sont les plus dures



Non le plus dur ça a été les 8-9 jours qu'il a passé dans un coin de l'entrepôt en Hollande à attendre qu'un fumeur de chichon lache sa pétar et se sorte les doigts du cul pour coller une étiquette . Mais oui, je m'en réjouis, il arrive


----------



## Providia (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon j'sais bien qu'c'est pas trop l'topic adapté mais c'est histoire de s'occuper un peu en attendant notre ordinateur pommé: Que pensez vous du nouveau moniteur LED Cinema Display ?
Disons concrètement que j'me tate actuellement et que j'aimerais avoir vos avis sur la quention :rose:
(et puis d'ailleurs j'crois qu'y a pas encore eu de topic créé à ce sujet...)


----------



## Providia (4 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Non le plus dur ça a été les 8-9 jours qu'il a passé dans un coin de l'entrepôt en Hollande à attendre qu'un fumeur de chichon lache sa pétar et se sorte les doigts du cul pour coller une étiquette . Mais oui, je m'en réjouis, il arrive




Ha oui !
8-9 jours dans un entrepot en Hollande c'est vraiment que ça sent légèrement l'abus (l'oublis ?) quand même...


----------



## Calo (4 Novembre 2008)

Et je l'ai ça y est !!!! Après tout ce temps d'attente...
Bonne chance à ceux qui l'attendent encore, je suis avec vous !!! Je vous ferai part de mes impressions d'ici ce soir !!!


----------



## Jarod03 (4 Novembre 2008)

argh il a été repoussé à demain... alors qu'il était cet nuit à lyon et que lyon n'est qu'a 3h de chez moi...


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Non le plus dur ça a été les 8-9 jours qu'il a passé dans un coin de l'entrepôt en Hollande à attendre qu'un fumeur de chichon lache sa pétar et se sorte les doigts du cul pour coller une étiquette . Mais oui, je m'en réjouis, il arrive



Idem ....
Moi je les rappelle ce matin , vu que le délai est dépassé et je vais leur passer ma commande gratuite pour un montant de 100 euros TTC ... J déjà acheté le sac a dos à la fnac , mais je prendrai bien une housse également ... je veux mettre mon précieux a l'abri.

Je vois déjà le truc : "Mais monsieur ...." , y a pas de Monsieur qui tient , le monsieur il a un mail de vos collégue spécifiant les faits , alors greffier veuillez noter , je vais prendre .....
Nondédiou ... 
Dire que les gars qui étaient avec nous au debut du topic sont livrés pour certains depuis plus d'une semaine ....:mouais::mouais:


----------



## Smaxintosh (4 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Bon j'sais bien qu'c'est pas trop l'topic adapté mais c'est histoire de s'occuper un peu en attendant notre ordinateur pommé: Que pensez vous du nouveau moniteur LED Cinema Display ?
> Disons concrètement que j'me tate actuellement et que j'aimerais avoir vos avis sur la quention :rose:
> (et puis d'ailleurs j'crois qu'y a pas encore eu de topic créé à ce sujet...)



Bah disons que si ils se décidaient a le sortir en 20" a 600 euros avant noel je foncerais dessus mais la a 850 je peux pas 

Sinon je le trouve quand meme très classe, abusément cher mais classe.


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

Calo a dit:


> Et je l'ai ça y est !!!! Après tout ce temps d'attente...
> Bonne chance à ceux qui l'attendent encore, je suis avec vous !!! Je vous ferai part de mes impressions d'ici ce soir !!!



Putaiiiiiiiin Calo le salo !!!
Nan sérieux !!! Super content pour toi !!! Fais péter les photos et impressions sur le topic approprié !!!


----------



## neckaros (4 Novembre 2008)

Sui le suivi Web il vient de partir de Brussel le mien.
Sur le suivi avec le logiciel d'iPhone il est déjà arrivé à Paris (il à mit une minute à faire Brussel -> Paris! il y a un bug )
J'espère qu'il sera livré sur marseille demain


----------



## Vine71 (4 Novembre 2008)

D'après UPS il est en cours de livraison.. mais je le verrai que vendredi soir...
Pour rappel, commandé le 15, expedié le 22 (MB + iPod)


----------



## Smaxintosh (4 Novembre 2008)

Pour moi j'ai un colis qui n'a toujours pas été recu par UPS et qui fait 13 kilos
Un qui est toujours a brussels et qui fait 0,10 kg
et un qui est a Paris et qui fait 4,80 kg

sympa nan ?


----------



## miko974 (4 Novembre 2008)

Juste une petite question pour ceux qui ont déjà été livré : à quelle heure est passé le livreur chez vous ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Novembre 2008)

miko974 a dit:


> Juste une petite question pour ceux qui ont déjà été livré : à quelle heure est passé le livreur chez vous ?


 
Hello, 

Moi j'ai été livré à 11h55 (oui c'est précis )... mais je pense que cela peut être assé aléatoire...


----------



## hds (4 Novembre 2008)

mon paquet est depuis presque 2h30 à la douane...c'est normal  ?


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

*INFO IMPORTANTE POUR LES POSSESSEURS D'IPHONEs*

Télécharger Tracklite sur l'appstore ... c gratos ...
De la vous saisissez vos TN ...
Et hop Tracking UPS !!!

Le truc sympa ds l'histoire c que c + vite rafraichis que sur le ouaib ..
La sur ups.com ... mon MBP est arrivé sur Chilly Mazarin a 10h30 

Sur tracklite c egalement le cas , mais ... il a été a nouveau scanné à 12h11 pour etre chargé dans un camion ... qui va ???? vers Lille cet apres midi ... :love::love::love:
Allez encore un scan pour annoncer le départ de Chilly et j'appelle Ups pour leur dire que j'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive dans 2Heures !!!   :love::love::love:


----------



## miko974 (4 Novembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Moi j'ai été livré à 11h55 (oui c'est précis )... mais je pense que cela peut être assé aléatoire...


 
Généralement en fin de matinée j'ai l'impression, je ne serai pas la demain pour le récupérer, je vais négocier avec mon concierge 



hds a dit:


> mon paquet est depuis presque 2h30 à la douane...c'est normal  ?


 
Il peut y rester bien plus longtemps que sa...


----------



## Taminojb (4 Novembre 2008)

Le mien est aussi a ce stade :
Localisation	 Date	 Heure Locale	 Description
CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
FR	 04/11/2008	 4:25	 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

Résultats de la recherche fournis par UPS :  04/11/2008 7:39  HEURE DE L'EST 

J'habite dans le 93, vous pensez que je le recevrai aujourd'hui ?
Pourtant : Livraison programmée :	 05/11/2008
merci


----------



## Bijot (4 Novembre 2008)

J'ai commandé le 30 octobre un MBP+IPOD + Imprimante et je serai pas livré avant le 28 Novembre.C'est l'imprimante qui rallonge le délai. Est-il possible si on demande au service clientele d'apple de recevoir les produits en 2 fois en ayant qu'une seule facture ?
Comme ça je pourrai avoir mon MBP plus tôt


----------



## igloodhumour (4 Novembre 2008)

Oui...

moi mon MBP et l'ipod sont partis alors que l'imprimante est pas encore dispo...je les avait appelé pour en envoi séparé....


----------



## dr-koopa (4 Novembre 2008)

JE L'AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII 

un mois d'attente enfin récompensé


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

putaiiiin encore un ancien de ce topic qui file a l'anglaise ... pas glop !!!

Bon Dr ... pareil donne nous viiite des infos !!!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Novembre 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> JE L'AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> un mois d'attente enfin récompensé


 
Super 

Bonne utilisation ! et n'oublies pas les photos de switch


----------



## ChaosTheory (4 Novembre 2008)

On risque de ne plus être très nombreux ici ! Bravo à tous les heureux receveurs 

Moi ya du changement, je suis passé à Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation, livraison estimée au 5 mais Apple m'a renvoyé un mail pour me dire le 6


----------



## guilichou (4 Novembre 2008)

Génial dr-koopa!!! Amuse-toi bien!


----------



## raoul821 (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
pour moi l'enfer continu... hier le MBP s'est baladé dans paris toute la journée, mais le livreur n'a pas daigné s'arreter chez moi.
Là, l'interphone vient de sonner : "bonjour c'est UPS" JOIE!!
Le gars monte et me temps un petit carton de rien du tout : l'ipod et mobile Me!!!!
Il me dit qu'il y a bien deux colis, mais que c'est pas lui qui a le gros, qu'il sait pas quand son collègue passera, qu'il est dans le secteur en tout cas.
bref......

edit : le carton de mobileMe est legerement enfoncé, je crois que je vais creer un topic la dessus en attandant de recevoir mon MBP qui aura sans doute pleinde soucis aussi. Le moral est bon quoi


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

Oooh !!!
Appelle le centre livreur Ups !!!
Demande kil te file le NUm de tel du chauffeur , et donne lui rdv , comme kkun l'a fait semaine dernière...c jouable il est tot encore


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

Toujours des news....

la ou sur le suivi Ups online , mon colis est arrivé a 10h30 ...

J une mise a jour u statut sur Tracklite Iphone !!
Le colis a été déchargé (Unload scan )
et la ils l'ont situé devant le quai de départ ( Location Scan )
Putaiiiin mais chargez le bordeeeeeeel ... 14h36 - - > 17h36 Lesquin ... 17h40 j'y suis 
Allez encore une tite mise a jour comme koi il s'est barré le camion siouplé Mr Ups !!!


----------



## MrFlash (4 Novembre 2008)

A partir du moment ou votre commande a été notifié comme expédié, combien de temps avez vous attendu environ ? une semaine ? ( pour les parisiens plus précisément )
Merci.


----------



## ChaosTheory (4 Novembre 2008)

C'est vraiment désespérant parfois l'organisation... 

Je suis mal moi, même la Poste arrive à me dire que ce n'était pas possible de m'amener mon colis car il y avait un digicode... sauf que pour me dire ça on me met un mot dans ma boite à lettre et pour accéder à ladite boite il faut passer la porte à code ! xD


----------



## ChaosTheory (4 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> A partir du moment ou votre commande a été notifié comme expédié, combien de temps avez vous attendu environ ? une semaine ? ( pour les parisiens plus précisément )
> Merci.


 Moi elle a été expédiée lundi 27, nous sommes le 4, livraison prévu selon les sources le 5 ou le 6.


----------



## bossdupad (4 Novembre 2008)

Une petite mise à jours  :



> Etat du colis                                                                                                                                                                         Localisation                                                                                                   Date                                                                                                   Heure Locale                                                                                                   Description
> 
> CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, FR



Ou est le dépôt pour le 93?


----------



## Taminojb (4 Novembre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Une petite mise à jours  :
> 
> 
> 
> Ou est le dépôt pour le 93?



Saint denis


----------



## ChaosTheory (4 Novembre 2008)

Tiens d'ailleurs, en général, on a le TN combien de temps avant la livraison ?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (4 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Tiens d'ailleurs, en général, on a le TN combien de temps avant la livraison ?


48h environs (le tracking en 1Z...) lorsqu'il part du dépôt en hollande. Plus lorsqu'il part de Shanghai.


Pour l'instant il est pas encore reparti de Paris pour moi mmmmhhh
Et le léger n'a toujours pas quitté Bruxelle 


La garantie Apple 1 an (voire même 2 selon la loi Européenne...), part à compter de la date d'achat ou à compter de la réception ? Parce qu'à ce rythme là...


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

Y eu depuis le debut trop de cas différent pour te donner une réponse précise ... certains l'ont jamais eu et on été livré... suite a la panne de la semaine dernière 
d'autres 24H /48H et moi tu vois ca fait 96H .... ^^
Tant que ta pas les TN , ou ton numéro sur le site d'apple suivi expédition ton numéro commencant par 8080 ... tu pe te relax , c pas encore pret d'être la .


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (4 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Y eu depuis le debut trop de cas différent pour te donner une réponse précise ... certains l'ont jamais eu et on été livré... suite a la panne de la semaine dernière
> d'autres 24H /48H et moi tu vois ca fait 96H .... ^^
> Tant que ta pas les TN , ou ton numéro sur le site d'apple suivi expédition ton numéro commencant par 8080 ... tu pe te relax , c pas encore pret d'être la .



Personnellement, j'ai commencé à avoir le numéro en 8080 la veille du tracking...soit hier.
Donc quand tu l'auras, ce sera un signe.

Après, comme ca a été dit, c'est vraiment aléatoire... Y en a qui l'ont reçu et ont pu vivre leur suivi depuis Shanghai...alors que nous, il est déjà à "Brussels"...
Au final, c'est pas trop la peine d'etre impatient: faut surtout se référencer à la date de livraison


----------



## bill01 (4 Novembre 2008)

Et bien voilà je vous quitte le mien est arrivé , je fis parti de ce forum vers les premières dizaines de page, comme vous je suis passer des larmes à la joie de voir enfin mon N° de tracking. Mais il est temps de vous quitter, je souhaite bon courage à tous ceux qui son encore en attente.


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (4 Novembre 2008)

bill01 a dit:


> Et bien voilà je vous quitte le mien est arrivé , je fis parti de ce forum vers les premières dizaines de page, comme vous je suis passer des larmes à la joie de voir enfin mon N° de tracking. Mais il est temps de vous quitter, je souhaite bon courage à tous ceux qui son encore en attente.



Nooon, ne nous quitteuh paaaas............:hein:

M'enfin, mes félicitations. Ne t'inquiète pas, y en aura un paquet d'autres qui vont te rejoindre demain


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

I'll be one of them !!!!


----------



## Raul10 (4 Novembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul mais j'ai commandé un MacBook Pro + imprimante + Ipod.

Le MacBook Pro ainsi que l'imprimante voyagent ensemble et sont arrivés à Paris vers 4H du matin. Et depuis, plus rien.

Et... tout seul de son côté, mon Ipod est arrivé en Belgique vers 1H du matin et depuis, plus rien non plus.

La livraison est prévue pour demain mais comme mon Ipod est encore en Belgique, je n'y crois plus vraiment


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (4 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul mais j'ai commandé un MacBook Pro + imprimante + Ipod.
> 
> Le MacBook Pro ainsi que l'imprimante voyagent ensemble et sont arrivés à Paris vers 4H du matin. Et depuis, plus rien.
> 
> ...


L'iPod a l'air aussi en belgique (BRUSSELS,
                                                           BE                                                                                                                               04/11/2008                                                                                                                1:09                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                               ) mais je pense que soit ça a pas encore été mis à jour, soit ça va bouger seulement dans la nuit mais on aura quand même tout demain... (y'a INTÉRÊT)


----------



## misscolibry (4 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Toujours des news....
> 
> la ou sur le suivi Ups online , mon colis est arrivé a 10h30 ...
> 
> ...



Je suis deg j'ai pas d'iphone... mon colis est arrivé à 10h30 aussi j'espère qu'il est parti en camion vers troyes depuis le temps. Mais je pense pas qu'une livraison ce soir soit possible, ca sera demain je pense (en plus les colis ups sur troyes doivent pas être si nombreux que ca donc demain matin surement )
par contre l'ipod est toujours bloqué à Bruxelles, j'espère qu'il vont pas attendre le second colis à chilly mazarin
Y a t il un autre moyen que l'iphone pour avoir une màj plus rapide ?


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (4 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> L'iPod a l'air aussi en belgique (BRUSSELS,
> BE                                                                                                                               04/11/2008                                                                                                                1:09                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                               ) mais je pense que soit ça a pas encore été mis à jour, soit ça va bouger seulement dans la nuit mais on aura quand même tout demain... (y'a INTÉRÊT)



Hmm assez bizarre quand même : mon macbook, ma housse et mon ipod (les deux colis, quoi) sont tous deux arrivés à Paris en même temps...
Mais faut pas perdre espoir, à mon avis (peu fiable) au pire, cela décalera la livraison le soir (hmm ca m'arrangerai presque)


----------



## Jarod03 (4 Novembre 2008)

ça y'est je l'ai !!! france express est passer me le livré à l'instant, je l'attendais que demain !

Il est superbe !!!!!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (4 Novembre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> ça y'est je l'ai !!! france express est passer me le livré à l'instant, je l'attendais que demain !
> 
> Il est superbe !!!!!



France Express ?! Depuis quand ils bossent pour Apple?!


----------



## Pdg (4 Novembre 2008)

He bien ça y est. Après une longue attente, hier vers 15 heures, ma sonnette... Sonna !

Désolé de ne pas avoir donné de nouvelles plus tôt, tout occupé que j'étais à ma découverte... A partir de maintenant, ça se passe ailleurs 

Merci petit topic pour avoir supporté mes/nos pleurnicheries tout ce temps...

Maintenant, reste une question... Mais put£$n, comment est-ce que je faisais avant ?


----------



## Jarod03 (4 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> France Express ?! Depuis quand ils bossent pour Apple?!



pour UPS plutot je pense, c'est en tout un camion france express qui m'a livré.


----------



## Raul10 (4 Novembre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> He bien ça y est. Après une longue attente, hier vers 15 heures, ma sonnette... Sonna !
> 
> Désolé de ne pas avoir donné de nouvelles plus tôt, tout occupé que j'étais à ma découverte... A partir de maintenant, ça se passe ailleurs
> 
> ...



On attends bien sur des photos + impressions dans les topics respectifs


----------



## sloganflash (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous 
je viens me joindre à vous moi aussi ma touche f5 disparait moi aussi je n'ai plus d'ongles moi aussi j'en ai marre d'attendre surtout que j'ai perdu 8 jours à cause de ces $!ù:! à la banque
j'attends mon macbook pro 2,4ghz 7200trs/min + ipod nano 16 go 
grrrrr mon statut est En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables et pas de tn ....
commandé le 23....livraison prévue le 10 dur je vai être tout seul snif!:hein:


----------



## noche84 (4 Novembre 2008)

Oh t'inquiète pas, j'en ai encore pour quelques jours a te tenir compagnie normalement 

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, l'étape d'après c'est : Transit vers le destinataire final

Puis il y a mon status actuel : Schedulled... ouééééé mais toujours pas de TN non plus... oooooh


----------



## Cristal` (4 Novembre 2008)

Mon MB est actuellement à Bruxelles... je dois le recevoir demain sauf que demain j'ai 8h de cours 
Oui oui je suis maudit.


----------



## Bijot (4 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> J'ai commandé le 30 octobre un MBP+IPOD + Imprimante et je serai pas livré avant le 28 Novembre.C'est l'imprimante qui rallonge le délai. Est-il possible si on demande au service clientele d'apple de recevoir les produits en 2 fois en ayant qu'une seule facture ?
> Comme ça je pourrai avoir mon MBP plus tôt


 

Bon alors je les ai appellé. Le gars m'a répondu qu'il ne pouvait pas m'expedier les produits en 2 fois car il font le prélèvement bancaire ( je paye par CB) à l'expédition des produits donc là ça ferait 2 prélèvement bancaire et ma carte bleue ne le permet pas. Le seul moyen pour que je raccourcisse le délai était de changer d'imprimante et de prendre le modèle juste en dessous à 10&#8364; de moins. C'est ce que j'ai fait.  
Je devrais être livré autour du 17-18 novembre je pense car le gars m'a dit que mon mac sera prêt d'ici 3 jours et après c'est l'expédition des produits.


----------



## brycedream (4 Novembre 2008)

ET bah moi j'ai reçu ma facture lol(courrier)
Quant a mon macbook il est toujours quelque part entre Shanghai et les pays bas^^(Le tracking doit être mise a jour sous 4-5 jours ouvrable donc d'ici samedi).
C'est tellement triste de recevoir la facture avant son mac alors que normalement c'est l'inverse ^^


----------



## noche84 (4 Novembre 2008)

Aaaaaah j'ai reçu mon tracking number à 17h32... Eeeeenfin enfin !

Bon... Le seul truc qu'il me met c'est : Billing information received

Mais ça avaaaaance !!! Jusqu'a Bruxelles cette nuit, Liège demain ? Allez on y croit on se bat !


----------



## neckaros (4 Novembre 2008)

Sa avance pour moi


> CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
> FR	 11/04/2008	 4:00 P.M.	 ARRIVAL SCAN


J'espère qu'ils auront le temps de l'envoyer vers marseille avant de rentrer chez eux.
Le tracking de l'iPhone me dit qu'il a été unloaded à 17h38

C'est bientot la fin pour moi 
Dire que je suis là depuis avant le début de ce post, quand on s'est faire virer du post sur les avis du nouveau macbook  Que vais-je devenir sans ce post, sa me fait peur!


----------



## lainbebop (4 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> Sa avance pour moi
> 
> J'espère qu'ils auront le temps de l'envoyer vers marseille avant de rentrer chez eux.
> Le tracking de l'iPhone me dit qu'il a été unloaded à 17h38
> ...




héhé à ce stade là, moi je recevais le macbook le lendemain matin à 9h !!! c'est a dire ce matin en fait


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon voilà j'ai eu mon n° de Tracking UPS, donc il serai parti hier soir (21H) d'Eidhoven.

Je voulais savoir si j'avais une chance de l'avoir demain, comme c'est annoncé sur le suivi UPS et sur le site d'Apple? Je voulais savoir aussi, sur le suivi j'ai un colis qui est donné comme pesant 4,00kg et l'autre comme pesant ,10kg? Lequel est le macbook et lequel est l'ipod nano?

Rappel sur ma commande:
Commande: Macbook + iPod nano chromatic

commandé le 20 oct
expédié le 26 oct
facture reçu le 28 oct
prélevé le 29 oct

L'un des deux colis était à paris à 16H l'autre je sais pas trop il est marqué comme étant en hollande depuis 8h08 ce matin (le premier avait le même statut à la même heure:"                        INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES")


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (4 Novembre 2008)

J'ai qu'une envie, aller me coucher vite pour que la nuit se passe vite et recevoir le truc vite


----------



## thisebi (4 Novembre 2008)

SA bouge 

j'ai sa dans mon suivi apple


> En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais



Combien de temps apres ce message avez vous recu le TN et quand avez vou etez livrer ??


----------



## Zemou (4 Novembre 2008)

Moi je ris jaune un peu...

Je suis passé de statut "En cours d'expédition vers le client"
à "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"

En fait ces enfoirés m'ont fait rêver, le bazar est toujours en Hollande... Même pas retiré par UPS... J'espère que c'est une erreur. Si ça change pas d'ici 24 heures, j'apelle et je gueule (rien que pour au moins avoir mon TN).


----------



## titigrou (4 Novembre 2008)

"Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"
Et toujours pas de Tracking number et livraison le 6!


----------



## neckaros (4 Novembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> héhé à ce stade là, moi je recevais le macbook le lendemain matin à 9h !!! c'est a dire ce matin en fait



C'est à dire?



> "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"


Je l'ai jamais eu ça moi


----------



## titigrou (4 Novembre 2008)

Je crois que ça sent bon pour moi là!!!!


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> J'ai qu'une envie, aller me coucher vite pour que la nuit se passe vite et recevoir le truc vite



Yun demain est un grand jour ... 
Il me tarde de quitter ce topic ...    tout comme toi et pleins d'autres
La mon colis est prêt a être chargé a Chilly direction Lesquin !!!!
Demain matin debout à 08h00 .. Iphone / Podcast JhonB dans les oreilles
pret a immortaliser l'arrivée de la fameuse camionnette UPS !!!


----------



## Cristal` (4 Novembre 2008)

CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, FR     04/11/2008     16:00     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 
Miam miam ! 

Si UPS passe entre 10h30 et 15h30 demain ça serait le bonheur.


----------



## Smaxintosh (4 Novembre 2008)

il est arrivé a 10h30 a chilly mazarin et depuis quedal ...


----------



## titigrou (4 Novembre 2008)

JhonB  dans les oreilles? C'est quoi?


----------



## miko974 (4 Novembre 2008)

Je fais à priori partie de ceux qui pourrons quitter ce topic demain :rateau: Je ne serai pas là malheureusement, j'espère juste que le livreur filera les colis à mon concierge


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (4 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Yun demain est un grand jour ...
> Il me tarde de quitter ce topic ...    tout comme toi et pleins d'autres
> La mon colis est prêt a être chargé a Chilly direction Lesquin !!!!
> Demain matin debout à 08h00 .. Iphone / Podcast JhonB dans les oreilles
> pret a immortaliser l'arrivée de la fameuse camionnette UPS !!!


Chevalière apple pour graver ce moment sur le front du livreur ? 

Yep, vivement demain, on est là depuis trop longtemps .
Ce qui me semble un peu bizarre (mais je pense qu'il n'y a simplement pas eu de mise à jour pour moi mais qu'ils ont bien transité), c'est qu'ils en sont toujours au même point. Le plus léger à Bruxelle depuis 1h09 (lecture à l'arrivée) et le plus lourd, le plus important , toujours à Chilly Mazarin (10h30 lecture à l'arrivée)... J'espère que c'est juste un bug ^^


----------



## neckaros (4 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Chevalière apple pour graver ce moment sur le front du livreur ?
> 
> Yep, vivement demain, on est là depuis trop longtemps .
> Ce qui me semble un peu bizarre (mais je pense qu'il n'y a simplement pas eu de mise à jour pour moi mais qu'ils ont bien transité), c'est qu'ils en sont toujours au même point. Le plus léger à Bruxelle depuis 1h09 (lecture à l'arrivée) et le plus lourd, le plus important , toujours à Chilly Mazarin (10h30 lecture à l'arrivée)... J'espère que c'est juste un bug ^^



Moi aussi le plus lourd arrivé à paris à 16h alors que l'iPod est toujours à Brussel


Ah j'ai eu une nouvelle mise à jour UPS:
Location scan Package à Chilly Mazarin à 17h59.
Allez vitre part pour Marseille mon coco


----------



## tonio08 (4 Novembre 2008)

je viens de passer à "en cours d'acheminement vers le client - expédition dans les délais" mais toujours pas de tracking number. La date de livraison annoncée par Apple est le 10 novembre; ai-je une chance de l'avoir avant? (je pense qu'il est arrivé en hollande là étant donné que l'heure locale est la même que ici.)


----------



## Smaxintosh (4 Novembre 2008)

Allez part de chilly saleté de colis !


----------



## Goobii (4 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"
> Et toujours pas de Tracking number et livraison le 6!



J'ai exactement la même chose que toi !!! On peut y croire pour demain ? 

En tout cas j'ai reçu ma commande Apple (Sac Be.Ez etc...) que j'ai passée dimanche aujourd'hui !


----------



## Smaxintosh (4 Novembre 2008)

non mais pour le 8 tu peux y croire ...


----------



## brycedream (4 Novembre 2008)

Petite Mise a jour du jour:
Date de livraison estimée 10 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)  
État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - 
Expédition dans les délais      04 Nov. 2008(date de mise a jour)

JE suppose qu'il devrait bientôt partir du pays bas direction belgique paris et Marseille et chez moi


----------



## sloganflash (4 Novembre 2008)

moi j'en ai trop marre ca bouge pas snif! d coup pour compenser j'ai été me chercher un petit 3G qui lui est disponible!!
Que du bonheur!!vivement mon macbook pro ke meme.....


----------



## ChaosTheory (4 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"
> Et toujours pas de Tracking number et livraison le 6!


 Je suis dans le même pas... mail ce matin d'Apple pour reprogrammer au 6


----------



## gavroche(e) (4 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> J'ai exactement la même chose que toi !!! On peut y croire pour demain ?
> 
> En tout cas j'ai reçu ma commande Apple (Sac Be.Ez etc...) que j'ai passée dimanche aujourd'hui !



j'ai exctement la même chose que vous deux et mauvaise nouvelle (une de plus...) j'ai appellé Apple ce matin et a cause du retard les colis prévus pour le 6 seront en fait livrés entre le 7 et le 10.... En sachant qu'UPS ne livre pas le samedi...

(bon moi j'ai un macbook et un ipod ceci explique peut être cela)


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (4 Novembre 2008)

Pour info si avez vraiment pas de chance (c'est mon cas pour cette commande),
 après "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"
Vous avez "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"
Et après ça doit passer (je l'ai pas encore) à "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final" et là vous avez votre numéro de tracking après...


----------



## rizoto (4 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour info si avez vraiment pas de chance (c'est mon cas pour cette commande),
> après "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"
> Vous avez "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"
> Et après ça doit passer (je l'ai pas encore) à "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final" et là vous avez votre numéro de tracking après...



Commande passé le 29, je viens de passer à :

En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais


----------



## gavroche(e) (4 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour info si avez vraiment pas de chance (c'est mon cas pour cette commande),
> *après "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"
> Vous avez "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"*
> Et après ça doit passer (je l'ai pas encore) à "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final" et là vous avez votre numéro de tracking après...


 Ahh... moi je l'ai eu dans l'ordre inverse... Je le sens bien tout ça...


----------



## sloganflash (4 Novembre 2008)

ca bouge chez moi!!!!
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais
ca commence à le faire nan?


----------



## ChaosTheory (4 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour info si avez vraiment pas de chance (c'est mon cas pour cette commande),
> après "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"
> Vous avez "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"
> Et après ça doit passer (je l'ai pas encore) à "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final" et là vous avez votre numéro de tracking après...


 Bon ben je l'aurai le 15 !!!!


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> JhonB  dans les oreilles? C'est quoi?


Un chanceux qui a eu son MB semaine dernière !!!!

http://www.itunes.com/podcast?id=282763665


----------



## brycedream (4 Novembre 2008)

On devait être voisin lors du transport du macbook Shanghai-->Pays bas


----------



## GenOMac (4 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Chevalière apple pour graver ce moment sur le front du livreur ?
> 
> Yep, vivement demain, on est là depuis trop longtemps .
> Ce qui me semble un peu bizarre (mais je pense qu'il n'y a simplement pas eu de mise à jour pour moi mais qu'ils ont bien transité), c'est qu'ils en sont toujours au même point. Le plus léger à Bruxelle depuis 1h09 (lecture à l'arrivée) et le plus lourd, le plus important , toujours à Chilly Mazarin (10h30 lecture à l'arrivée)... J'espère que c'est juste un bug ^^



Pareil arrival a 10h30 Nos colis ont voyagé ensemble semble t-il
Unloaded à 12h11
Location Scan 13h34 
Departure scan - - > Lille ??????????????


----------



## neckaros (4 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Pareil arrival a 10h30 Nos colis ont voyagé ensemble semble t-il
> Unloaded à 12h11
> Location Scan 13h34
> Departure scan - - > Lille ??????????????



Quel heure le Departure scan?
Moi il est toujours à Paris 

Zut le colis de 0,10K est passé en "rescheduled delivery 11/06/08"


----------



## Smaxintosh (4 Novembre 2008)

pareil 10h30 a chilly et pas bougé depuis ...


----------



## thisebi (4 Novembre 2008)

> Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation



Sa bouge bien ce soir 

Vous pensez que je l'aurai quand?
Selon apple Livraison prévue le 10 Novembre. Puis-je esperer l'avoir avant?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (4 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> Quel heure le Departure scan?
> Moi il est toujours à Paris
> 
> Zut le colis de 0,10K est passé en "rescheduled delivery 11/06/08"



Si c'est reporté au 6 ca va chier.


----------



## thisebi (4 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"
> Et toujours pas de Tracking number et livraison le 6!



J'ai exactement le même message que toi et ma livraison est prévue le 10 Novembre


----------



## misscolibry (4 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> pareil 10h30 a chilly et pas bougé depuis ...



idem pour moi...
le lieu de livraison n'étant pas très loin de paris, j'espère qu'il sera là demain (bien que ca ne change pas grand chose vu que je ne l'aurai que ce week end, travail oblige)
le colis de l'ipod n'a toujours pas bougé 
faites avancer les jours !!!!!!!.........


----------



## Smaxintosh (4 Novembre 2008)

a mon avis ca sert plus a rien de regarder les autres colis que le mac ... tout est avec


----------



## ArisM (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon j'espere que TNT me livre mon MacBook demain matin...

Son état actuel est le suivant : 04 Nov 2008 10:57:38 Zurich Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
hds t'as la meme chose? J'appelle TNT demain matin de bonne heure pour en avoir le coeur net...


----------



## scarolle (4 Novembre 2008)

commande du20/10/2008 APPLE STORE
mar. 21/10/2008 17:52
Expédition (départ du dépôt) : *7 jours ouvrables*. 
Délai estimé de livraison:* 07 Nov, 2008 - 10 Nov, 2008*
S2514ZM/A 
AppleCare Protection Plan for Power
Z0G0 
MacBook Pro, 15-inch, 2.5GHz, 4GB, 
065-8069Intel Core 2 Duo à 2,8 GHz
4GB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2x2GB
320GB Serial ATA @ 7200
SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
None
None
None
None
None
None
None
None
Clavier rétro-éclairé (Français) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Français)
Accessory kit​


Votre commande a été expédiée le *27.10.2008*. Votre numéro de référence d'expédition est le *80xxxxxxxx*.Vous devriez recevoir votre commande à l'adresse de livraison communiquée le ou avant le *05.11.2008*
*le04.11 à 13h05*
Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande est en cours d'expédition, mais que nous enregistrons un léger retard dans les délais de livraison. Nous estimons que votre commande devrait vous parvenir d'ici le 06/11/2008.
Etat du colis Localisation Date Heure Locale Description 
EINDHOVEN, BEST,
NL 04/11/2008 18:18 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE 
NL 04/11/2008 10:09 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 
Résultats de la recherche fournis par UPS : 04/11/2008 16:39 HEURE DE L'EST
on reste zen ​


----------



## Capt. Adama (4 Novembre 2008)

Hello tout le monde!!

Bon et bien moi CA Y EST 

J'ai eu le plaisir de switcher cette apres midi!

UPS est passer sur le coup de 11h. J'étais comme un vrai gosse 

Enfin bref je souhaite encore bon courage pour tout ceux qui attendent...

Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que en quelques decondes... toute cette attente se transforme en une joie indescriptible héhé.  En tout les cas ça vaut le coup. Mon macbook pro est tout simplement sublime. Vraiment aucun reproche à faire


----------



## titigrou (4 Novembre 2008)

j'ai jamais reçu de mails de apple moi pour me tenir informé de tout ça!
Le numéro ups c'est celui en 8 et quelque qui apparaît sur la commande?


----------



## Smaxintosh (4 Novembre 2008)

Chier, je sais deja que je vais etre content ... pas drole ...


----------



## eex (4 Novembre 2008)

État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais.

Le "en cours d'acheminement vers le client", c'est qu'il est arrivé en Hollande?


(commandé le 29 et expédié le 30)


----------



## Smaxintosh (4 Novembre 2008)

oui mais de la a ce qu'il repparte ... t'as un moment

Qui a remarqué que dans le suivi UPS a un moment ya le mot Quantum ? 

pwahahah


----------



## Raul10 (4 Novembre 2008)

Mon MacBook Pro est arrivé à Paris à 4H25 du matin (cela fait donc 19H qu'il est arrivé !!!)  et mon Ipod est arrivé en Belgique à 1H09 (cela fait donc 22H qu'il est arrivé !!!) et depuis, rien !

La livraison est prévu pour demain, mais vu que mon Ipod est encore en Belgique, je n'y crois pas trop...

Est t'il possible que le site d'UPS ne soit pas à jour ? Cela est t'il déjà arrivé ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Smaxintosh (4 Novembre 2008)

Moi ce que je dis depuis le début c'est qu'il arrive un moment ou comme il n'y a plus qu'un colis, il n'y a plus qu'un scan donc logiquement ton ipod est avec ton mac. Après rien n'est sur.

Pour ce qui est du mac bloqué a paris depuis ce matin c'est pareil pour moi, je pense que le colis n'a pas été scané depuis ce moment mais qu'il continue de transiter.


----------



## titigrou (4 Novembre 2008)

Oue Ups offre des bouquins de physique quantique avec les colis!
Les numéros de tracking ups ca commence par quoi?


----------



## Raul10 (4 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Moi ce que je dis depuis le début c'est qu'il arrive un moment ou comme il n'y a plus qu'un colis, il n'y a plus qu'un scan donc logiquement ton ipod est avec ton mac. Après rien n'est sur.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du mac bloqué a paris depuis ce matin c'est pareil pour moi, je pense que le colis n'a pas été scané depuis ce moment mais qu'il continue de transiter.



J'espère que tu as raison... 

Demain, je n'ai pas cours... donc j'espère vraiment l'avoir.

*EDIT : Les numéros de tracking UPS commencent par 1Z*


----------



## Raul10 (4 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Moi ce que je dis depuis le début c'est qu'il arrive un moment ou comme il n'y a plus qu'un colis, il n'y a plus qu'un scan donc logiquement ton ipod est avec ton mac. Après rien n'est sur.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du mac bloqué a paris depuis ce matin c'est pareil pour moi, je pense que le colis n'a pas été scané depuis ce moment mais qu'il continue de transiter.



Est ce que tu pourrais me dire à quelle heure exactement :
- ton Ipod est arrivé en Belgique
- ton MacBook Pro a été expédié de Belgique vers Paris

Merci

Parce qu'en fait, ton hypothèse n'est pas possible pour moi en tout cas puisque mon MacBook Pro a été expédié de Belgique avant que mon Ipod soit arrivé en Belgique. Ils n'ont donc pas voyagés ensemble...


----------



## bossdupad (4 Novembre 2008)

Tu ne serais pas chez Supinfo par hasard?


----------



## Raul10 (4 Novembre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Tu ne serais pas chez Supinfo par hasard?



Exactement, comme pas mal de monde sur ce topic


----------



## bossdupad (4 Novembre 2008)

Oui, c'est le jour de repos de demain qui t'a trahis .


----------



## Smaxintosh (4 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Est ce que tu pourrais me dire à quelle heure exactement :
> - ton Ipod est arrivé en Belgique
> - ton MacBook Pro a été expédié de Belgique vers Paris
> 
> ...



mon MBP est partit a 5h20 de brussels et mon ipod est arrivé la bas a 1h10


----------



## thisebi (4 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Exactement, comme pas mal de monde sur ce topic



Yeah moi aussi supinfo et comme a paris on a un mois de novembre niveau cours en gruyére (8 jours de cours dans le mois) j'espere que mon mac va arriver l'un de jours que j'ai pas pas cours  si il pourrai arriver jeudi dans l'apres midi


----------



## eex (4 Novembre 2008)

thisebi a dit:


> Yeah moi aussi supinfo et comme a paris on a un mois de novembre niveau cours en gruyére (8 jours de cours dans le mois) j'espere que mon mac va arriver l'un de jours que j'ai pas pas cours  si il pourrai arriver jeudi dans l'apres midi



8 jours de cours dans le mois :rateau:

Ca me rappelle mes années fac ça


----------



## ordimans (5 Novembre 2008)

Moi aussi à Supinfo les gars, lol
Me semblait bien qu'il y avait beaucoup de monde vu que tout le monde disait ca serait bien de le recevoir avant la rentrée.
Moi je l'ai reçu avant en tout cas.
ET je me disais mais y a pas beaucoup d'école qui rentrent si tard.


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Ca n'avance plus


----------



## GenOMac (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon faisons le point 

Moi ca c arrêté a Chilly pour le Location scan 14h30 .. depuis nada aucune MAJ d'info ...
Je le ve demain .. si je 'lai pas !!! Ca va chiiiier terriiiible ..  
Une grenade quadrillée dans le premier APR que je vois sur ma route !!  

Allez on va se dire que c demain et stoooo bref il me reste plus bcp a dormir 
KKun a eu une MAJ de son statut UPS ce soir pour un colis qui serait sur Chillyyyy ??


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Bon faisons le point
> 
> Moi ca c arrêté a Chilly pour le Location scan 14h30 .. depuis nada aucune MAJ d'info ...
> Je le ve demain .. si je 'lai pas !!! Ca va chiiiier terriiiible ..
> ...



De même aucune mise à jour. 

Bon, je vais me coucher en espérant avoir une bonne surprise en étant réveillé par UPS...


----------



## Cristal` (5 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Moi ca c arrêté a Chilly pour le Location scan 14h30 .. depuis nada aucune MAJ d'info ...
> Je le ve demain .. si je 'lai pas !!! Ca va chiiiier terriiiible ..
> Une grenade quadrillée dans le premier APR que je vois sur ma route !!
> 
> ...



A Chilly à 16h, rien non plus depuis...


----------



## guilichou (5 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'ai eu une MAJ au cours de la nuit... Il est arrivé à Feyzin (LYON) à 2h30 du mat' et pour l'instant la date de livraison n'est pas repoussé donc ca devrait être bon j'espère!


----------



## Smaxintosh (5 Novembre 2008)

Date de livraison reprogrammée au 6 au lieu du 5, ils ont un de ces chics pour prévenir au dernier moment ...

Bref voila je suis livré demain ...


----------



## §mat§ (5 Novembre 2008)

Pour ceux qui sont sur Paris; j'espère que vous n'aurez pas la même mésaventure que moi.

Depuis lundi un enc*** de livreur me fait des tentatives fictives de livraison: alors que je suis cloitré chez moi, celui-ci prétend avoir sonné à ma porte et que je n'ai pu lui remettre ma signature. Bien entendu, je n'ai reçu aucun avis de passage. Ce type là se fout de la gueule d'UPS et de la mienne. J'espère qu'aujourd'hui ce ne sera pas le même topo.

Croyez-vous qu'une demande de réparation auprès d'UPS est envisageable? (Ca fait deux jours que je chôme alors qu'une enflure s'amuse à ne pas vouloir me livrer, que le service clientèle s'était engagé "personnellement" à ce que je le reçoive de toute urgence hier soir et que ça s'est révélé impossible etc...)


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

C'est gros quand même qu'il s'amuse à pas te livrer...

Pour ma part le mien est a Cologne en Allemagne, à 4h de chez moi... je vois pas trop pourquoi il devrait arriver le 12 : /


----------



## Cristal` (5 Novembre 2008)

Un gars de UPS vient à l'instant de m'appeler ! trop sympa !
Il passe entre 14h et 15h (je dois sécher pour récupérer mon MB )

Ma housse elle est programmée pour Vendredi :/

J'ai rêvé toute la nuit de mon futur MB je suis trop geek -_-"

Bon je vais en cours ^_^


----------



## §mat§ (5 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> C'est gros quand même qu'il s'amuse à pas te livrer...



Je ne dis pas le contraire!
C'est extrêmement frustrant, j'aurais pu l'avoir lundi matin et c'est repoussé aujourd'hui. J'ai pris toutes les précautions possibles (présence en permanence chez moi, code de l'immeuble, nombreux N°s de téléphone etc) mais aucun fourgon UPS n'a emprunté ma rue et aucun livreur n'est venu sonner à ma porte, aucun avis de passage.

En revanche, cette enflure ne s'est pas gênée pour donner des fausses indications à sa hiérarchie (je n'ai pas pu remettre ma signature?).

Pour-être sont-ce les 6 étages à se farcir qui lui ont fait peur. En attendant, je ne suis pas dupe et je vais donner suite à cette histoire.

PS: à Paris, ils n'ont pas de téléphone professionel et ne préviennent pas de leur arrivée.


----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Novembre 2008)

Mes 3 colis sont dans le centre UPS le plus proche de chez moi (environ 70km) depuis 6h ce matin.
"EN COURS DE LIVRAISON"
Je tiens plus en place :rose:


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

Idem pour moi !!! 

EN COURS DE LIVRAISON 


Argh !!!


----------



## ArisM (5 Novembre 2008)

05 Nov 2008 08:06:55 Geneva Shipment Received At Destination Depot
J'ai appellé et ils m'ont annoncé une livraison possible à partir de 10h! WOUHOU+ Je me rejouis!


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Je ne dis pas le contraire!
> C'est extrêmement frustrant, j'aurais pu l'avoir lundi matin et c'est repoussé aujourd'hui. J'ai pris toutes les précautions possibles (présence en permanence chez moi, code de l'immeuble, nombreux N°s de téléphone etc) mais aucun fourgon UPS n'a emprunté ma rue et aucun livreur n'est venu sonner à ma porte, aucun avis de passage.
> 
> En revanche, cette enflure ne s'est pas gênée pour donner des fausses indications à sa hiérarchie (je n'ai pas pu remettre ma signature?).
> ...


 
Ca doit être un peu lourd ouais ...... Mais au pire, tu n'as pas la possibilité de donner une autre adresse ? plus accessible peut être ?

J'ai un peu peur du passage fictif aussi, mon adresse étant compliquée à trouver ... En général tous les livreurs sans exception me filent un coup de fil. Mais la, s'ils n'ont pas de téléphone .... erf ...


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Ils ont leur téléphone personnel. Fin octobre, j'ai du renvoyer mes écouteurs iPhone au SAV et c'est UPS qui est venu les chercher, le mec m'appeler pour avoir le code de l'immeuble... 

Ca me fait peur aussi le passage fictif... là je crois que je me facherais ! Je vais quand même pas passer mes journées à la fenêtre !!

Ca me déprime, vous êtes nombreux à être livrés aujourd'hui... enfin cool pour vous  Amusez vous bien


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Ils ont leur téléphone personnel. Fin octobre, j'ai du renvoyer mes écouteurs iPhone au SAV et c'est UPS qui est venu les chercher, le mec m'appeler pour avoir le code de l'immeuble...
> 
> Ca me fait peur aussi le passage fictif... là je crois que je me facherais ! Je vais quand même pas passer mes journées à la fenêtre !!
> 
> Ca me déprime, vous êtes nombreux à être livrés aujourd'hui... enfin cool pour vous  Amusez vous bien


 
Bah franchement en ayant commandé le 15 ... C'est pas trop tôt ! J'ai jamais autant attendu une commande ... lol


----------



## neckaros (5 Novembre 2008)

Je suis sur marseille est pourtant mon colis et marqué comme à lyon depuis 1h du mat.
Pourtant livraison encore programmé pour aujourd'hui mais j'y crois pas trop 
(Dans le suivi détaillé c'est marqué que vers 17h hier ils se sont rendu compte que mon colis avait été mal trié.... la chance jusqu'au bout moi je dis)


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> Je suis sur marseille est pourtant mon colis et marqué comme à lyon depuis 1h du mat.
> Pourtant livraison encore programmé pour aujourd'hui mais j'y crois pas trop
> (Dans le suivi détaillé c'est marqué que vers 17h hier ils se sont rendu compte que mon colis avait été mal trié.... la chance jusqu'au bout moi je dis)


 C'est dingue quand même le nombre de problèmes pour ces commandes... 

Espérons qu'Apple en tire des leçons et réfléchissent à des méthodes un peu plus efficaces :/


----------



## Mogwai (5 Novembre 2008)

Moui, je commence à sérieusement m'impatienter. J'ai passé ma commande le 16, d'après le site d'Apple je devrais être livré demain mais je n'ai toujours pas de numéro de tracking. Ca me ferait moyennement marrer qu'il arrive la semaine prochaine, surtout que je ne comptais pas trop être là lundi ...


----------



## Goobii (5 Novembre 2008)

Apparemment y'a la sauce qui monte...  Moi toujours pour le 6... Mais bon j'espère qu'aujourd'hui... Pourquoi pas hein ?


----------



## guilichou (5 Novembre 2008)

neckaros > tout espoir n'est pas perdu! Moi je suis sur clermont, mon paquet a été scanné à Lyon à 2h30 et pourtant UPS au tel m'ont bien confirmé que le paquet était immédiatement reparti que je serais bien livré... (enfin j'espère...)


----------



## hds (5 Novembre 2008)

C'est un peu bizarre, ma commande affichait un "out for delivery" à Genève donc, et 15 minutes après, "awaiting paperwork" à Zurich...J'ai appelé ce matin et la dame m'a dit que c'était pas sûr qu'il parte en livraison tout de suite, pourtant il est parti mais apparamment les douanes n'ont pas dit leur dernier mot .


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Pour le 6 moi aussi... Enlèvement par le transporteur final en cours... sur le site Apple il maintiennent livraison le 5 mais bon... :rateau:


----------



## GenOMac (5 Novembre 2008)

Youhouuuuuuuuuuuu
Ca y est c'est en livraison ce jour ...
Il est dans le dernier camion qui va me le livrer !!!!!
Je vous quitte aujourd'hui 

Allez viens petit petit ...


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

Quelqu'un pourrait il me donner le numéro pour appeler UPS et savoir ou j'en suis ?

Merci.


----------



## neckaros (5 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait il me donner le numéro pour appeler UPS et savoir ou j'en suis ?
> 
> Merci.



United Parcel Service France S.N.C.
460 Rue du Valibout
78370 Plaisir 
France
Tél.: 0821-233-877 (0,12/min + surcoûts éventuels selon opérateurs)


Pas dur à trouver


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

Et appuies sur 0 à chaque blabla pour avoir une opératrice


----------



## GenOMac (5 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> United Parcel Service France S.N.C.
> 460 Rue du Valibout
> 78370 Plaisir
> France
> ...



Donner a la personne au téléphone des instructions si vos adresses sont complexes : genre grille interphone etc .... ^^ C ce que je viens de faire !!!


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

Ok.

Mes colis ont été expédiés de Paris à 2H15... il devrait déjà être arrivé à Nantes quand même... toujours rien sur le tracking...

La femme que j'ai eu au téléphone pensait plutôt à une livraison demain...


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Ok.
> 
> Mes colis ont été expédiés de Paris à 2H15... il devrait déjà être arrivé à Nantes quand même... toujours rien sur le tracking...
> 
> La femme que j'ai eu au téléphone pensait plutôt à une livraison demain...


 

Tu vas vite être fixé dans la journée normalement. Le tracking t'affichera la date de livraison programmée


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Et moi le statut qui bouge pas !!! 

J'en ai maaaarre d'attendre ! Ca m'arrange pas en plus la livraison demain


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

Yeeeeeeeeessssssssss

Tracking mis à jour à l'instant avec du retard :



> ST HERBLAIN,
> FR                                                                                                                               05/11/2008                                                                                                                9:03                                                                                                   EN COURS DE LIVRAISON


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Yeeeeeeeeessssssssss
> 
> Tracking mis à jour à l'instant avec du retard :


 

Et bah voila ! lol ! suffisait de demander !


----------



## neckaros (5 Novembre 2008)

```
MARSEILLE,
FR	 05/11/2008	 5:59	 EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
```

Sa y est! Manque de bol c'est apparu 30sec après que j'appel madame UPS. Tant pis pour mon portefeuille


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

J'en peux plus d'attendre, même si maintenant, je suis sur qu'il arrive aujourd'hui...


----------



## hds (5 Novembre 2008)

> 05 Nov 2008 09:00:00 Zurich Held By Customs, Awaiting Paperwork. Follow Up Actions Underway.
> 05 Nov 2008 08:30:00 Zurich Held By Customs, Awaiting Paperwork. Follow Up Actions Underway.
> 05 Nov 2008 08:12:36 Geneva Out For Delivery.
> 04 Nov 2008 22:31:45 Geneva Shipment Held In Warehouse. Follow Up Actions Underway.
> 04 Nov 2008 22:01:21 Geneva Shipment Held In Warehouse. Follow Up Actions Underway.


:mouais:


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

Il va y avoir beaucoup d'heureux aujourd'hui on dirait


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> ```
> MARSEILLE,
> FR     05/11/2008     5:59     EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
> ```
> Sa y est! Manque de bol c'est apparu 30sec après que j'appel madame UPS. Tant pis pour mon portefeuille



Exactement comme moi, je l'appelle, elle me dit qu'elle pense que la livraison aura lieu demain car aucune mise à jour du tracking. Je raccroche, très déçu, j'actualise ma page de tracking et la... miracle : la livraison est prévue !


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (5 Novembre 2008)

Ouufff moi aussi il est OUT FOR DELIVERY 


Marrant ça, il fait Paris Chlly Mazarin -> Marseille d'un coup et l'autre encore mieux Bruxelle Marseille sans arrêt... Y'a vraiment des bugs chez UPS  Mais mon précieuuuux arrive ^^


----------



## neckaros (5 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Ouufff moi aussi il est OUT FOR DELIVERY
> 
> 
> Marrant ça, il fait Paris Chlly Mazarin -> Marseille d'un coup et l'autre encore mieux Bruxelle Marseille sans arrêt... Y'a vraiment des bugs chez UPS  Mais mon précieuuuux arrive ^^



De même


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Ouufff moi aussi il est OUT FOR DELIVERY
> 
> 
> Marrant ça, il fait Paris Chlly Mazarin -> Marseille d'un coup et l'autre encore mieux Bruxelle Marseille sans arrêt... Y'a vraiment des bugs chez UPS  Mais mon précieuuuux arrive ^^



L'autre à pas fait Belgique Marseille d'un coup, c'est juste que les colis ne sont pas scannés à chaque étape comme il devrait l'être. De plus, comme dit précédemment, dès qu'il sont regroupés, il n'y a plus qu'un scannage, donc ceci peut expliquer cela.


----------



## clemilow (5 Novembre 2008)

5:45                                                                                                   EN COURS DE LIVRAISON


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (5 Novembre 2008)

Ca arrive


----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Novembre 2008)

I've got my precious !!!
Le livreur est passé à 9h30.
Le deballage : moment le plus délicieux !
Vous ne serez pas déçus, le Macbook est tout simplement magnifique !!
Courage aux personnes toujours en attente


----------



## GenOMac (5 Novembre 2008)

Il est d'ailleurs temps que je recoive ce MBP ... 
C tres calme depuis 48H sur le topic impression MBP ... Jvais te ravigoter tout ca moi d'ici - - > Tout à l'heure :love::love:


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (5 Novembre 2008)

J'espère maintenant qu'il aura pas le clavier en vrac, l'écran défoncé, la ram cramée...


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> J'espère maintenant qu'il aura pas le clavier en vrac, l'écran défoncé, la ram cramée...


 
C'est clair ... Je flippe à l'idée que ça m'arrive .....


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> J'espère maintenant qu'il aura pas le clavier en vrac, l'écran défoncé, la ram cramée...



M'en fou, je le garde quoi qu'il arrive


----------



## PC-Alex (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon MBP et Ipod devraient arriver entre 11h30 et 13h00, j'ai reçu un coup de fil du livreur, qui voulait savoir si je serai chez moi entre ces heures !
Je pense que j'ai eu la chance d'être appelé car j'habite dans un village pommé, donc j'imagine qu'il ne voudrait pas faire l'aller retour pour rien !

Je vous tiendrai au courant si les heures données sont respectées !

Alex


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (5 Novembre 2008)

Estimez vous heureux d'avoir une livraison programmée, même reculée d'un jour!lol
Moi j'en suis toujours à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" depuis le 31 octobre, jour estimé de ma livraison...
Sur ma demande, la nana que j'ai eu hier au téléphone m'a dit qu'ils allaient faire une enquête interne pour savoir où il est... Ils commencent sérieusement à me gonfler là...


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Estimez vous heureux d'avoir une livraison programmée, même reculée d'un jour!lol
> Moi j'en suis toujours à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" depuis le 31 octobre, jour estimé de ma livraison...
> Sur ma demande, la nana que j'ai eu hier au téléphone m'a dit qu'ils allaient faire une enquête interne pour savoir où il est... Ils commencent sérieusement à me gonfler là...



Tu l'as commandé quand juste pour voir ?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (5 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Tu l'as commandé quand juste pour voir ?



Le 15 au matin... (MBP custom + un logiciel à côté).
Expédié le 22...


----------



## neckaros (5 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Ca arrive



Quel arrondissement? Préviens moi quand tu es livré ont devrait pas être trop éloigné dans le temps


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (5 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> Quel arrondissement? Préviens moi quand tu es livré ont devrait pas être trop éloigné dans le temps


J'habite juste à côté d'Aubagne. Si ça part du dépôt de Vitrolles je suis à 60 bornes (45min par l'autoroute), si ça part d'Aubagne (il y a un dépôt UPS aussi), je suis à 5 minutes...


----------



## clemilow (5 Novembre 2008)

je les


----------



## neckaros (5 Novembre 2008)

Je l'ai!


----------



## guilichou (5 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est il est arrivé!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Le 15 au matin... (MBP custom + un logiciel à côté).
> Expédié le 22...



Dans ce cas la, je te le confirme, tu as vraiment le droit d'être en colère.

Perso, je l'ai commandé le 14 au soir, soit moins de 12H avant toi *MAIS* j'ai ajouté à mon panier une imprimante et un Ipod... et la livraison est prévue pour aujourd'hui.

Donc c'est pas normal que t'attende encore.


----------



## GenOMac (5 Novembre 2008)

J'attends ... c long ... 
Content pour vs tous les gars 
Ca donne envie de recevoir ma bête


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (5 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> Je l'ai!




... Pas encore


Mon poing dans sa gueule s'il me livre en dernier


----------



## Zemou (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Pour le 6 moi aussi... Enlèvement par le transporteur final en cours... sur le site Apple il maintiennent livraison le 5 mais bon... :rateau:


J'ai le même, sauf qu'Apple dit le 7 (mais UPS, le 6).
Mais la phase "Enlèvement par le transporteur final en cours..." il me semblait qu'il était encore en Hollande à ce moment là.

Sinon beaucoup d'heureux aujourd'hui !


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> J'attends ... c long ...
> Content pour vs tous les gars
> Ca donne envie de recevoir ma bête





Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> ... Pas encore
> 
> 
> Mon poing dans sa gueule s'il me livre en dernier



Je suis avec vous 

J'attends...


----------



## bossdupad (5 Novembre 2008)

Je ne l'ai pas encore reçu...


----------



## tisoucrey (5 Novembre 2008)

Quelqu'un sur Paris a déjà reçu son MB/MBP aujourd'hui? moi, je suis dans le 18ème et toujours pas de livreur en vue alors que le colis est en cours de livraison... Je n'en peux plus d'attendre!


----------



## neckaros (5 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> ... Pas encore
> 
> 
> Mon poing dans sa gueule s'il me livre en dernier



Je crois pas qu'on est le même livreur. Moi il est parti à 6h00.
Je suis dans le 5ème pour info.


----------



## bossdupad (5 Novembre 2008)

Je suis dans le 93 et je n'ai rien reçu encore...


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> Je crois pas qu'on est le même livreur. Moi il est parti à 6h00.
> Je suis dans le 5ème pour info.



Je pense pas qu'il soit partit à 6H mais plutôt que ton colis a été chargé à 6H...


----------



## Marsu69 (5 Novembre 2008)

Toujours rien pour moi
En livraison depuis 4h47 selon TrackerLite

(Pour infos je suis sur Lyon)


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Je suis dans le 93 et je n'ai rien reçu encore...


 

Et moi dans le 92 (boulogne) et toujours rien non plus !


----------



## tisoucrey (5 Novembre 2008)

Rah.... Je viens de descendre à l'accueil de ma résidence et là, qu'est-ce que je vois? un livreur UPS.... Je lui demande s'il a un colis pour moi... et il me dit de non!!! 
Si je ne l'ai pas aujourd'hui UPS va m'entendre!!!Je perds ma journée en restant cloitré chez moi pour rien


----------



## abcb73 (5 Novembre 2008)

CA Y EST ENFIN.
reçu hier, je suis trop content d'avoir enfin mon MB que j'attendais depuis juillet. le délai a été respecté. en revanche si j'ai eu mon MB et mon iTouch, je n'ai pas reçu mon imprimante commandé en même temps. apparement y a eu un bug en Hollande. ca fait un ch..r, mais je préfère avoir mon MB que l'imprimante en 1er.

un switcher heureux


----------



## Marsu69 (5 Novembre 2008)

Arf au moment ou j'envoyais mon message d'avant ca a sonné !

Bon ben colis reçu, je reviens vous voir apres le débalage


----------



## GenOMac (5 Novembre 2008)

Il va venir oui ou merde ..........
J'arrete pas de faire les 100 pas
Les gens que je crois me prennent pour un  psychopathe


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Il va venir oui ou merde ..........
> J'arrete pas de faire les 100 pas
> Les gens que je crois me prennent pour un psychopathe


 

LOL Pareil ... J'arrête pas de descendre en bas de mon immeuble .... :rateau:


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

Une question : UPS peut il livrer l'après midi ?

Car moi, 12H10, et toujours rien alors que statut "En cours de livraison". Je n'y croit plus pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (5 Novembre 2008)

darghorn a dit:


> LOL Pareil ... J'arrête pas de descendre en bas de mon immeuble .... :rateau:


Je tourne en rond dans la maison à me lever et me rassoir sur la chaise, on dirait que j'ai des hémorroïdes...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (5 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Une question : UPS peut il livrer l'après midi ?
> 
> Car moi, 12H10, et toujours rien alors que statut "En cours de livraison". Je n'y croit plus pour aujourd'hui


Oui ils livrent toute la journée . J'ai souvent été livré en début d'aprèm en fait.


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Une question : UPS peut il livrer l'après midi ?
> 
> Car moi, 12H10, et toujours rien alors que statut "En cours de livraison". Je n'y croit plus pour aujourd'hui


 

UPS livre jusqu'a 18 ou 19h, je sais plus. Pas d'inquiétudes donc, ce statut signifie qu'il est dans le camion du livreur


----------



## tisoucrey (5 Novembre 2008)

Espérons que vous aurez plus de chance que moi....
Quelqu'un pourrait me dire si UPS peut parfois faire plusieurs fois par jours le meme trajet? Genre la celui qui est passé son camion était plein et qu'il n'a pas pu prendre mes colis et qu'un deuxième passera dans l'après-midi pour m'apporter mon ordi.... Mais bon j'ai juste envie d'espérer...


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

tisoucrey a dit:


> Espérons que vous aurez plus de chance que moi....
> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire si UPS peut parfois faire plusieurs fois par jours le meme trajet? Genre la celui qui est passé son camion était plein et qu'il n'a pas pu prendre mes colis et qu'un deuxième passera dans l'après-midi pour m'apporter mon ordi.... Mais bon j'ai juste envie d'espérer...


 
Aucune idée .... Je ne connais pas trop UPS .... Mais ça me paraîtrait bizzarre quand même .... J'allume une bougie de plus pour toi


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (5 Novembre 2008)

J'te prend le paris qu'il s'est arrêté juste à côté de chez moi là où les camionneurs vont se remplir la panse...


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

tisoucrey a dit:


> Espérons que vous aurez plus de chance que moi....
> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire si UPS peut parfois faire plusieurs fois par jours le meme trajet? Genre la celui qui est passé son camion était plein et qu'il n'a pas pu prendre mes colis et qu'un deuxième passera dans l'après-midi pour m'apporter mon ordi.... Mais bon j'ai juste envie d'espérer...



Moi ça me parait évident. Il n'y a pas qu'un camion UPS par ville. Après, ton MacBook peut largement avoir été chargé dans un autre camion qui va passer plus tard te livrer.


----------



## tisoucrey (5 Novembre 2008)

EN fait ça parait pas très écologique et économique d'avoir plusieurs camion différents pour une meme zone... maintenant c'est vrai qu'il y a peut être beaucoup de colis et qu'il y a plusieurs camions sur une même zone... Dans tous les cas, j'espère que t'as raison, même si je déprime déjà à l'idée de ne pas l'avoir aujourd'hui...


----------



## ordimans (5 Novembre 2008)

Chaque camion so'ccupe d'une zone de la ville, EST NORD Ouest et Sud
On va pas leur apprendre leur métier je pense.


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Chaque camion so'ccupe d'une zone de la ville, EST NORD Ouest et Sud
> On va pas leur apprendre leur métier je pense.



Genre tu vas me faire croire qu'à Paris il n'y a que 4 camions UPS 

*N'arrive pas à arrêter de rire*


----------



## Taminojb (5 Novembre 2008)

J'ai reçu le miens ce midi.
Délais initiaux 4 ou 5 novembre, nous sommes le 5 donc délais respecté.
J'avais passé commande le 16 donc GROS COUP DE GUEULE concernant les délais (même si c'était affiché, même si ils les ont respectés, c'est quand même trop long!!!!.

JB


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Genre tu vas me faire croire qu'à Paris il n'y a que 4 camions UPS
> 
> *N'arrive pas à arrêter de rire*


 

Je ne crois pas que c'est ce qu'il voulait dire


----------



## rizoto (5 Novembre 2008)

Taminojb a dit:


> J'ai reçu le miens ce midi.
> Délais initiaux 4 ou 5 novembre, nous sommes le 5 donc délais respecté.
> J'avais passé commande le 16 donc GROS COUP DE GUEULE concernant les délais (même si c'était affiché, même si ils les ont respectés, c'est quand même trop long!!!!.
> 
> JB



C'est vrai qu'on parle d'un produit qui est sur le marche depuis tellement longtemps ... quel les delais de transport, de logitiques, de douane n'existent pas


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

darghorn a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que c'est ce qu'il voulait dire



Désolé par avance alors


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'on parle d'un produit qui est sur le marche depuis tellement longtemps ... quel les delais de transport, de logitiques, de douane n'existent pas


 

Si tu trouves que la logistique pour ton mac est super rapide, et bien tant mieux pour toi. Personnellement je l'ai commandé le 15, et bien oui, je trouve ça long.


----------



## Mr_Monkey (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon eh bien j'ai reçu le mien hier, commandé le 27 donc je suis assez content des délais (et même très ^^)

Je quitte donc ce topic hihi


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

T'as bien de la chance  Félicitations


----------



## Cristal` (5 Novembre 2008)

Bientôt mon tour si le livreur fait bien son boulot...
Normalement dans moins de 2h30 j'ai la bête chez moi...
(et je dois repartir juste après en cours connerie -_-')

UPS livre de 9h à 19h c'est mis sur leur site quand on clique sur l'état de sa commande.


----------



## rizoto (5 Novembre 2008)

darghorn a dit:


> Si tu trouves que la logistique pour ton mac est super rapide, et bien tant mieux pour toi. Personnellement je l'ai commandé le 15, et bien oui, je trouve ça long.



A ton avis, vous êtes combien a avoir commande le 15 dans le monde? Ca fait un paire de colis...


----------



## misscolibry (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Je vais quitter ce sujet car j'ai reçu aujourd'hui le macbook et l'ipod qui va avec 

Pour récapituler les délais voici ce que j'avais commandé :

Macbook 2.4 Ghz personnalisé avec : 4 GB + apple remote
1 ipod nano rouge 16 Go

Commande passé le 15 octobre aux alentours de 19h
Expédiée le 24 octobre
Numéro de tracking recu le 3 novembre
Commande livrée en totalité ce matin dans l'aube soit le 5 novembre

Merci à tous d'avoir supporté mon impatience (mais je vais encore patienter jusque samedi matin à cause du boulot... :hein
Bon courage pour vos livraison/expédition/commandes !


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> A ton avis, vous êtes combien a avoir commande le 15 dans le monde? Ca fait un paire de colis...


 

Vu le prix qu'on paie, très franchement j'en ai rien à carer .... C'est pas mon problème si Apple ne sait pas gérer un afflut de commandes. 

Encore si les commandes étaient livrées dans l'ordre.... Mais la ça n'est même pas le cas.


----------



## GenOMac (5 Novembre 2008)

Re les gars 
You know what ... I got it
Il est absolument superbe !!!
Pas de mauvaises surprises !!!


C bon juste au moment ou je sors !! 
Merci a tout ceux qui ont très largement participe a ce topic , et je vous retrouve des que j'ai immortalisé cet instant sur le topic impression MBP.. 
Probablement ce soir

Bon courage a tous ceux qui sont encore en attente.:love::love::love::love:


----------



## miko974 (5 Novembre 2008)

Salut la communauté,
ça y est c'est fait, je suis officiellement Mac-User. C'est avec une certaine emotion que je quitte pour de bon ce topic, bon courage @ tous !! l'attente est longue mais la récompense est formidable...

Bisous mes amis


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (5 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Re les gars
> You know what ... I got it
> Il est absolument superbe !!!
> Pas de mauvaises surprises !!!
> ...



Félicitations   J'espère qu'il ne va plus trop tarder pour moi


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (5 Novembre 2008)

darghorn a dit:


> Vu le prix qu'on paie, très franchement j'en ai rien à carer .... C'est pas mon problème si Apple ne sait pas gérer un afflut de commandes.
> 
> Encore si les commandes étaient livrées dans l'ordre.... Mais la ça n'est même pas le cas.


Pas mieux, logistique vraiment en bois sur ce coup là ..


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon, eh bien il semblerait que je sois le dernier sur ce topic à attendre la livraison de mon MacBook Pro...

PS : Ce message est surement le début d'un long monologue...


----------



## Garibaldi (5 Novembre 2008)

Pour la peine j'en commande un pour que tu sois plus seul .
(j'attends toujours le mien pour le 11-13 )


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (5 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Bon, eh bien il semblerait que je sois le dernier sur ce topic à attendre la livraison de mon MacBook Pro...
> 
> PS : Ce message est surement le début d'un long monologue...


Nonon, j'attend toujours mon MacBook ^^ Il a décidé de me faire attendre aussi


----------



## tisoucrey (5 Novembre 2008)

Non ne t'inquiètes pas, tu n'es pas le dernier! Je suis avec toi


----------



## rizoto (5 Novembre 2008)

darghorn a dit:


> Vu le prix qu'on paie, très franchement j'en ai rien à carer .... C'est pas mon problème si Apple ne sait pas gérer un afflut de commandes.



Bah justement, elle s'en sort plus tôt pas mal...

Tu veux un produit dispo dans la journee, Tu evites de prendre le modele que tout le monde attend depuis 6 mois et t'evite de commander le jour de lasortie...

Apple abuse souvent (trop souvent) mais dans ce cas precis. je pense qu'il font dans la mesure du possible...

TU rales comme tu aurais pu raler lorsque l'iphone est sorti et qu'il fallait faire la queue dans les boutiques....

@raul10 : Moi aussi j'attend le mien (commande le 29)


----------



## ArisM (5 Novembre 2008)

Wouhou il est la! Au fait je vous écrit depuis depuis l'université mais il est arrive chez moi...
Je vous fait le compte rendu des 16h15!


----------



## bossdupad (5 Novembre 2008)

J'attend toujours le miens aussi qui doit être livré cet après midi.


----------



## mamateremo (5 Novembre 2008)

Moi aussi je suis en attente... (expédié le 31 Octobre, après commande le 25, accompagné d'un ipod et d'une imprimante...)

Le pire, c'est que j'ai fait une simulation hier sur l'AS, et si j'avais commandé hier, j'aurais été livré AVANT celui qui a été payé le 25 Octobre... Fou quand même ça!

Ca veut dire qu'ils ont maintenant des stocks en Hollande, et qu'il suffirait de troquer un portable en stock contre un qui doit arriver incessamment pour permettre de raccourcir les délais de quelques jours...

Et vu les commandes, je ne suis pas vraiment sûr qu'ils resteront avec un macbook sur les bras après le troc!


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Bah justement, elle s'en sort plus tôt pas mal...
> 
> Tu veux un produit dispo dans la journee, Tu evites de prendre le modele que tout le monde attend depuis 6 mois et t'evite de commander le jour de lasortie...
> 
> ...


 

Entre attendre une semaine et plus de 20 jours, il y'a une différence. Je ne doute pas qu'ils font dans la mesure du possible, je suis juste impatient, ce qui peut se comprendre aussi ? Surtout que je suis loin d'être le seul


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Bravo à tous ceux qui ont reçu ! C'est impressionnant le nombre de "je l'ai !!!" qu'il y a eu d'un coup ! 

Moi ça commence vraiment à me déprimer, le site Apple maintient livraison aujourd'hui alors qu'ils m'ont envoyé un mail pour me dire demain mais pas de TN... ça commence à me gaver...


----------



## hds (5 Novembre 2008)

Quelle poisse, je viens d'appeler TNT Genève et maintenant le paquet est "physiquement" à Genève mais *ils ne possèdent pas les documents nécessaires pour le dédouaner*..Merci Apple !

En plus heureusement que j'ai appelé plus tôt ce matin, on m'a dit que l'adresse n'était pas lisible, je l'ai donc redonné...Dans le rush des commandes il semble que la mienne ai été faite un peu trop à la va-vite par Apple.


----------



## tribo (5 Novembre 2008)

Moi pas de mail de la part d'apple,
j'ai été débité, j'ai reçu la facture... Mais pas de macbook, ni d'ipod touch ni d'imprimante...

Je l'ai commandé le 15 comme ma copine mais elle elle l'a reçu lundi...

Ma commandé a été expédiée le 28 et je suis toujours en "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"

je sais pas si je dois y croire ou pas sachant que c'est pour demain et que si demain il ne passe pas et bien ça sera pour la semaine prochaine car avec le pont je serai pas là...(je vais quand même pas me plaindre de faire le pont quand même)


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (5 Novembre 2008)

Recuuuuu, je déballe ^^


----------



## tisoucrey (5 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Recuuuuu, je déballe ^^


Ah!... Félicitation


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'envoyer un mail à mon contact chez Apple pour voir si je peux avoir un peu plus d'info...


----------



## bossdupad (5 Novembre 2008)

j'ai mon Macbook Pro sur les genoux. il est trop beau . Il est froid de chez froid comme du métal . L'aluminium est magnifique et l'impression d'un bloc uni et solide est la et c'est tellement agréable  .


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Félicitations


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

Félicitation à ceux qui l'ont reçu...

Perso, je vais continuer ma carrière dans Fifa 09 pour passer le temps...


----------



## Mogwai (5 Novembre 2008)

Lalala, toujours rien chez moi, c'est soit disant en cours d'enlèvement par le transporteur final depuis hier midi ...

Et je suis d'accord sur un point : ce n'est pas normal que l'ordre des livraisons ne soit pas celui des commandes. Je me sens limite mis de coté pour le coup ...


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> j'ai mon Macbook Pro sur les genoux. il est trop beau . Il est froid de chez froid comme du métal . L'aluminium est magnifique et l'impression d'un bloc uni et solide est la et c'est tellement agréable  .


 
Ah ! Le camion ne doit pas être bien loin de chez moi alors !! ^^


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

Mogwai a dit:


> Lalala, toujours rien chez moi, c'est soit disant en cours d'enlèvement par le transporteur final depuis hier midi ...
> 
> Et je suis d'accord sur un point : ce n'est pas normal que l'ordre des livraisons ne soit pas celui des commandes. *Je me sens limite mis de coté pour le coup ...*



T'es pas le seul crois moi. J'ai commandé direct dès la réouverture du store (le 14 donc) et je suis "censé" le recevoir aujourd'hui d'après UPS.


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

Il ne faut surtout pas hésiter à appeller Apple et à gueuler un bon coup ! D'un part ça soulage, et d'autre part vous pourrez peut être obtenir un geste commercial, si vous vous débrouillez bien


----------



## Cristal` (5 Novembre 2008)

Reçu 
Belle bête !


----------



## nbizzle (5 Novembre 2008)

slt a ts,
MBP 2.8Ghz commande le 28, depart le 1er, livraison prevue pour aujourd hui et j attends tjs,apparemment il est tjs a APELDOORN,  je dviens fou et je n en peux plus! felicitations a ceux ki l ont eu et ki ont surement deja quitte ce topic... AAhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Marsu69 (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon ben voila, apres un petit moment de découverte je viens vous dire un petit aurevoir puisque tout à été recu en parfait état.

Pour ceux que ca interesse voici le résumé global de ma commande que j'ai noté au jour le jour avant d'avoir le tracking. Je ne mets pas de photo du tracking, il y'en a suffisament sur tout le topic pour que vous puissiez vous y retrouvez :

	 	 MB 2,4 Ghz
 2 Go de Ram
 DD 320 Go
 Apple Remote


 Housse LaRobe
 iWork version boite
 MobileMe


 Le tout avec réduction étudiante.


 - Commandé le 15 a 15h12 selon site d'apple &#8211; Date de livraison estimé 5/6 novembre
 - Expédié le 24 &#8211; Date de livraison estimé 4/5 novembre
 - Débité le 27
 - Facture reçue le 28 &#8211; Date de livraison estimé le 3 novembre
 - Passé le 29 à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais "
 - Passé Samedi 1er a "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" &#8211; Date de livraison estimée 3 Novembre.
 - Tracking en 8080 reçu le même jour, transporteur NL Distribution Center &#8211; Pas de suivi possible
 - Le 3 Novembre au matin, essai du numéro en 8080 sur le site UPS par référence, ca me donne 3 Colis avec "information de facture reçue".
 - 3 novembre vers 10h : Vrai tracking dispo 1Z..... mais aucun changement côté UPS. Par contre date de livraison estimée repoussé au 5
 - Tracking UPS qui suis son cours, toujours tout prévu pour le 5
 - Reception le 5 a 11h30 environ

Courage a ceux qui attendent encore, particulierement "A l'aise Breizh" qui m'a tenu compagnie depuis les premières pages et qui attend encore son ordi !

Un dernier mot avant de refermer la porte.....  I WAS HERE !

Courage !


----------



## Pierre M (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon bah j'ai fini par appeler APPLE (rappel achat macbook + ipod nano + housse + office + adaptateur vga + apple care le 15 octobre à 8h41, expédié le 22, débité et facturé autour du 25, livraison prévu à l'achat 3-4 novembre puis sur le site 31 octobre ...) la fille chez apple m'a dit que j'aurai du être livré le 30, qu'il a été expédié mais qu'elle n'en sait pas plus, elle va intérroger le dépot et j'aurai une réponse sous 24 h.... ça sent le colis tombé du camion! Ah ... elle m'a avoué que la commande avait du retard ... ouf me voilà soulagé!


----------



## Providia (5 Novembre 2008)

Plus personne de vivant ici ?
Moi j'attends toujours ma commande pour le 12... oui c'est long !


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

nbizzle a dit:


> slt a ts,
> MBP 2.8Ghz commande le 28, depart le 1er, livraison prevue pour aujourd hui et j attends tjs,apparemment il est tjs a APELDOORN,  je dviens fou et je n en peux plus! felicitations a ceux ki l ont eu et ki ont surement deja quitte ce topic... AAhhhh!!!!!!!



Commandé le 29 envoyé le 3, prévu pour le 12,13.
Ca me parait gros que le tien soit déjà dispo , surtout que le mien est aussi à apeldoorn.


----------



## nbizzle (5 Novembre 2008)

je viens d appeler apple ainsi qu ups. apple prevoit ma livraison le 12/11 et ups le 6/11, j espere recevoir la bete demain et qu ups ne me raconte pas de conneries...
Je pense aussi que apple prevoit des dates plus larges pour que le client ne puisse pas trop se plaindre et demander des reducs!
bon courage a tous!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (5 Novembre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> Courage a ceux qui attendent encore, particulierement "A l'aise Breizh" qui m'a tenu compagnie depuis les premières pages et qui attend encore son ordi !
> 
> Un dernier mot avant de refermer la porte.....  I WAS HERE !
> 
> Courage !





Merci Marsu69 et félicitations...

Je viens de rappeler la nana que j'ai comme consultante depuis hier... Ca n'a toujours pas bougé et de son aveu même, ce n'est pas normal! :afraid:
Donc elle renvoie un message en interne...
Pour peu qu'il soit égaré ou écrabouillé y a pas des kilomètres...

PS: Je vais bientôt être le doyen du topic... mdr


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

wahou ça serait merveilleux que le mien arrive demain *_* mais vu les réponses du topic je préfère ne pas y croire et tabler sur le 12... aaaa nonn j'arriveee pluss je le veuxx demainnn!! en même temps de apeldoorn ça fait 5h et 30 min en bagnol jusqu'a chez moi d'aprés google map ça serait largement possible .... aaaaaaaa


----------



## nbizzle (5 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Commandé le 29 envoyé le 3, prévu pour le 12,13.
> Ca me parait gros que le tien soit déjà dispo , surtout que le mien est aussi à apeldoorn.


 


il faut faire la difference entre les donnees administratives et le colis physique,  mon suivi ca donne ca


Etat du colis Localisation Date Heure Locale Description APELDOORN,
NL 05/11/2008 6:10 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE KOELN (COLOGNE),
DE 05/11/2008 3:25 LECTURE AU DEPART APELDOORN,
NL 05/11/2008 1:17 LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON KOELN (COLOGNE),
DE 04/11/2008 23:11 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE WARSAW,
PL 04/11/2008 21:12 LECTURE AU DEPART 04/11/2008 18:26 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE INCHEON,
KR 04/11/2008 10:15 LECTURE AU DEPART 04/11/2008 7:36 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE SHANGHAI,
CN 04/11/2008 4:42 LECTURE AU DEPART APELDOORN,
NL 03/11/2008 11:18 LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. SHANGHAI,
CN 03/11/2008 17:28 LECTURE D'EXPORTATION 03/11/2008 16:24 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION SHANGHAI,
CN 01/11/2008 18:58 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE CN 01/11/2008 6:32 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## Garibaldi (5 Novembre 2008)

Il est normal qu'apple prenne un peu de marge sur le delai livraison.(Comme tout fournisseur qui veut un minimun assurer la ponctualité de ces livraisons).


----------



## titigrou (5 Novembre 2008)

Livraison prévue demain, et toujours aucun tracking number.
J'ai téléphoné à apple, ils savent rien de plus...
Je sens que je vais attendre pour rien demain...


----------



## nbizzle (5 Novembre 2008)

bon on y comprends pas gd choz lol mais en tt k il faut savoir que les donnees adm et le colis sont traites separement, mais tous deux mentionnes ds le suivi chez ups.


----------



## Providia (5 Novembre 2008)

nbizzle a dit:


> il faut faire la difference entre les donnees administratives et le colis physique,  mon suivi ca donne ca
> 
> 
> Etat du colis Localisation Date Heure Locale Description APELDOORN,
> ...



Oui enfin pour moi commandé le 29 également, envoyé le 3 également et toujours "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" livraison prévue le 12...
Même pas un TN


----------



## Pierre M (5 Novembre 2008)

Tu sais, moi ça fait depuis le 28 octobre que j'ai "en cours d'acheminement vers le client, expédition dans les délais" ... et les délais sont expirés maintenant ... donc bon!


----------



## nbizzle (5 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Oui enfin pour moi commandé le 29 également, envoyé le 3 également et toujours "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" livraison prévue le 12...
> Même pas un TN


 
cho, apparement un jour de difference a la commande fait pas mal de difference a la livraison, enfin je ne vais pas trop parler trop vite vu que je ne l ai pas recu encore, mais bon si ups dit demain, esperont ke ce soit vrai, en tt cas moi j ai mon TN depuis le debut...


----------



## Providia (5 Novembre 2008)

Pierre M a dit:


> Tu sais, moi ça fait depuis le 28 octobre que j'ai "en cours d'acheminement vers le client, expédition dans les délais" ... et les délais sont expirés maintenant ... donc bon!



Ha ok !
T'avais commandé quand et quoi ?


----------



## Garibaldi (5 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Oui enfin pour moi commandé le 29 également, envoyé le 3 également et toujours "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" livraison prévue le 12...
> Même pas un TN


 
De mon coté:
commandé le 28 (2.4Ghz/4Go/250Go 7200trs +ipod gravé+imprimante)
parti le 1
toujours "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination" date prevu pour le 11 .

On devrait creer un groupe de discution pour nevrosés impatients."j'veux ma dose de Mac"
je vais chercher mes medicaments...:modo:


----------



## Pierre M (5 Novembre 2008)

Regarde un peu plus haut  pour les détails mais je refais quand même un récapitulatif :
Achat le 15 au matin : Macbook 2.4ghz, 250 Go + Ipod Nano + Housse + Office + Apple Care + Adaptateur VGA
A l'achat on m'a dit livraison le 3-4 novembre
Expédié le 22, débit le 24 et reçu la facture le 25. 
Depuis le 28 j'ai "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais.
Sur le suivi en ligne j'ai toujours eu date de livraison estimée le 31.

Ce matin j'ai téléphoné à Apple et j'aurai du me faire livré le 30.
Je n'ai jamais eu de Tracking number à part le numéro 8080.... de apple.
La fille que j'ai eu au tel ne sait pas ce qu'il en est du colis et à lancé une enquete interne ... bref la patience est de mise pour quelques temps encore!


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

Garibaldi a dit:


> On devrait creer un groupe de discution pour nevrosés impatients."j'veux ma dose de Mac"
> je vais chercher mes medicaments...:modo:


 
Je crois que t'es en plein dedans


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Livraison prévue demain, et toujours aucun tracking number.
> J'ai téléphoné à apple, ils savent rien de plus...
> Je sens que je vais attendre pour rien demain...



Si t'as pas de tracking number, n'espère pas trop recevoir quelque chose demain. 

Il faut compter 48H en moyenne après avoir eu le tracking number pour la livraison.

*SI* tu as le tracking number aujourd'hui, *ALORS* tu recevras ton colis vendredi (soit 48H après). Si tu n'as aucun tracking number aujourd'hui, tu peux aller te pendre car ce sera mort pour la fin de semaine, puis la semaine prochaine, il y aura le 11 novembre, donc t'es pas prêt de l'avoir.

Sur ce, bonne journée. 

* Guette le camion UPS par la fenêtre *


----------



## Providia (5 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Si t'as pas de tracking number, n'espère pas trop recevoir quelque chose demain.
> 
> Il faut compter 48H en moyenne après avoir eu le tracking number pour la livraison.
> 
> ...




C'est pas faux mais en attendant le TN vous faites quoi ?
Moi j'en ai marre de squatter le MSI Wind de ma copine  !
Je veux mon 15''  !
Si seulement j'avais pu attendre de recevoir le MBP avant de vendre mon MBA :hein: ...


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

Le tracking number c'est quoi exactement? C'est le Numéro de suivi du transporteur? le truc pour suivre le colis sur le site d'ups?


----------



## Raul10 (5 Novembre 2008)

MacBook Pro 2.8GHz + Ipod Nano + Imprimante reçu à l'instant !


----------



## WinibiX (5 Novembre 2008)

05/11/2008                                                                                                                5:46                                                                                                   EN COURS DE LIVRAISON                                                                                               
Chauffeuuuuurrr , si t'es champioooooonnnn , appuie ...


----------



## Garibaldi (5 Novembre 2008)

Et dire qu'il se plaigniait d' etre le dernier à ne pas l'avoir recu 
felicitations.
Bon les "retardataires"... avec moi! on va braquer les camions ups!


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Livraison prévue demain, et toujours aucun tracking number.
> J'ai téléphoné à apple, ils savent rien de plus...
> Je sens que je vais attendre pour rien demain...


 Ben on attendra ensemble ! :rateau:


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon eh bien voilà, MacBook et iPod reçus  très satisfait ^^

Je souhaite bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent et surtout patience... et dieu sait qu'il en faut 

Pour la suite je passe dans les topics appropriés  Pour l'instant je fais le tour du propriétaire ^^


----------



## Providia (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon, je dois retourner en cours, 'vais m'taper 2h d'Histoire Economique des Faits, ça va m'calmer tiens !
Je serais donc de retour sur ce forum d'impatients-désepérés-névrosés-compulsif à tendance violente avec la touche F5...
Sur ce,
Adtaleur


----------



## nbizzle (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon et puis merde c est pas de notre faute, c est apple ki ns rend ts tarres!!!


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Ah je viens de passer à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"... espoir quand tu nous tiens !!!!!!!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (5 Novembre 2008)

Pierre M a dit:


> Regarde un peu plus haut  pour les détails mais je refais quand même un récapitulatif :
> Achat le 15 au matin : Macbook 2.4ghz, 250 Go + Ipod Nano + Housse + Office + Apple Care + Adaptateur VGA
> A l'achat on m'a dit livraison le 3-4 novembre
> Expédié le 22, débit le 24 et reçu la facture le 25.
> ...



On est dans la même situation...


----------



## Providia (5 Novembre 2008)

nbizzle a dit:


> Bon et puis merde c est pas de notre faute, c est apple ki ns rend ts tarres!!!



c'est pour quand toi d'ailleurs ?
(je sais je devrais être parti mais je dois un café avant, mon prof à des tendances... soporifiques ! Avec lui le temps est loooooooooooooooooooooong...)


----------



## Pierre M (5 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> On est dans la même situation...


 
Ah, ça me rassure un peu ... faut bien chercher des éléments positifs !
M'enfin là ça commence à faire long quand même la plupart de ceux qui ont commandé le 14 ou le 15 ont été livrés sauf quelques uns dont on fait parti ... ça se trouve on sera livré aujourd'hui sans avoir vue une once de suivi ... courage l'ami!


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

aa ouéé je viens de capter, date de livraison estimée  le 6 par apple huhu demain

Bon jvé devoir trouver quelqu'un qui reste a la maison pour moi, putin quelle merde comment je vais réviser mon partiel de lundi moi...


----------



## raoul821 (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Un conseil important : ne jamais appeler UPS directemnt. Passez par Apple.
Mon MBP devait etre livre lundi. J'ai appelé UPS le matin pour leur donner le numero de digicode de l'immeuble. Depuis, plus rien ne va. Hier, j'ai reçu l'ipod et mobileMe (superdeçu en voyant le livreur avec son tout petit carton!). J'ai rappelé UPS pour comprendre. Pas compris la reponse, mais sinon pas de probleme pour etre livrer aujourd'hui. Mon statut n'a pas bougé : Exception - UNE DEMANDE DE CHANGEMENT DE LIVRAISON SERA TRAITÉE POUR CE COLIS / LE COLIS EST RETENU ET SERA LIVRÉ PLUS TARD. UPS ESSAIERA DE LE LIVRER À LA DATE PRÉVUE. - depuis deux jours... Et c'est pas pour aujourd'hui non plus. J'ai joint Apple pour leur indiquer le probleme. Ils doivent me rappeler.

remarque : mobileMe ça marche pas si mal que ça.


----------



## titigrou (5 Novembre 2008)

Ben ils disent "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" avec une mise à jour aujourd'hui.
Ils disent que la livraison est prévue le 6.
Si ils livrent pas le 6, c'est pas normal! Ils ont qu'a pas donner de date. Tu prends une journée parce que on te dit "tel jour il arrive", faut pas non plus se foutre de la gueule des clients.
Bien sur, ils vont dire "ben vous pouvez venir le chercher au dépôt ups", mais si il est à perpete les oies et qu'on a pas de voiture on fait comment? 
Ca commence à m'énerver cette attente!
ZEN!!!!!!!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (5 Novembre 2008)

Pierre M a dit:


> Ah, ça me rassure un peu ... faut bien chercher des éléments positifs !
> M'enfin là ça commence à faire long quand même la plupart de ceux qui ont commandé le 14 ou le 15 ont été livrés sauf quelques uns dont on fait parti ... ça se trouve on sera livré aujourd'hui sans avoir vue une once de suivi ... courage l'ami!



J'espère !!! Ce serait une agréable surprise dirons nous.. Parce que là après une enquête interne hier qui est restée sans réponse, une nouvelle enquête a été lancée tout à l'heure par la nana que j'ai au téléphone... :hein:


----------



## darghorn (5 Novembre 2008)

Ayé je l'ai !!!!!!!!!!

Bon je prends quelques heures pour le déballer, et surtout pour me calmer ... Et je repasse


----------



## rizoto (5 Novembre 2008)

darghorn a dit:


> Ayé je l'ai !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bon je prends quelques heures pour le déballer, et surtout pour me calmer ... Et je repasse



Qui c'est qui pleurer, y a 2 heures


----------



## nbizzle (5 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> c'est pour quand toi d'ailleurs ?
> (je sais je devrais être parti mais je dois un café avant, mon prof à des tendances... soporifiques ! Avec lui le temps est loooooooooooooooooooooong...)


 


moi c est pour demain, J ESPEEEEERRRE!!!!!!


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Ben ils disent "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" avec une mise à jour aujourd'hui.
> Ils disent que la livraison est prévue le 6.
> Si ils livrent pas le 6, c'est pas normal! Ils ont qu'a pas donner de date. Tu prends une journée parce que on te dit "tel jour il arrive", faut pas non plus se foutre de la gueule des clients.
> Bien sur, ils vont dire "ben vous pouvez venir le chercher au dépôt ups", mais si il est à perpete les oies et qu'on a pas de voiture on fait comment?
> ...


 Si tu viens d'avoir ce nouveau statut nos colis doivent voyager ensemble... 

Faudrait appeler Apple pour savoir si on va avoir les TN d'ici ce soir


----------



## hds (5 Novembre 2008)

JE L'AI !!!
:rateau:


----------



## titigrou (5 Novembre 2008)

@ChaosTheory
Ben je les ai appelé à midi, ils savent rien du tout. Le gars au téléphone était trop neuneu en plus...
Toi aussi tu es sur Bordeaux?


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> @ChaosTheory
> Ben je les ai appelé à midi, ils savent rien du tout. Le gars au téléphone était trop neuneu en plus...
> Toi aussi tu es sur Bordeaux?


 Non, Paris... mais ça passe par Chilly pour tout le monde, non ? 

Nous v'là bien... 

Ca commence à être compromis pour demain... et j'ai pas que ça à faire moi que de me cloitrer chez moi !


----------



## tribo (5 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> @ChaosTheory
> Ben je les ai appelé à midi, ils savent rien du tout. Le gars au téléphone était trop neuneu en plus...
> Toi aussi tu es sur Bordeaux?


 

En ce qui me concerne, je suis dans le même cas, c'est toujours au status  "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" et livraison prévu demain.

Je viens d'appeler apple et le gar m'a dit que mon status n'avais pas était mis à jour depuis le 3 novembre (je le savais, car je sais lire ce qu'il y a de marquer sur le site d'apple...)

Il m'a dit qu'il n'avait aucunes autres informations concernant mon colis. Mais qu'il avait l'info que pas mal de colis était retardés mais apparemment pas le mien. Il m'a dit que si mon colis était concerné j'aurais reçu un mail pour me prévenir.

Il était très optimiste pour une livraison demain sur toulouse...

J'espère qu'il dit vrai sinon ça va barder :love:


----------



## titigrou (5 Novembre 2008)

Pour mon cas mis à jour aujourd'hui encore, donc bon si ils tiennent pas leurs engagements, ça craint.
Je sens que si je perd ma journée demain pour attendre un livreur fantôme, ça va envoyer du mail chez apple.
Si on est plusieurs dans ce cas, on peut faire un mail commun!


----------



## Mogwai (5 Novembre 2008)

J'ai moi aussi appelé Apple, et mon colis est pour l'instant en Hollande, en attente de chargement.

La demoiselle m'a dit qu'il sera sans doute chargé dans l'après midi ...


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Pour mon cas mis à jour aujourd'hui encore, donc bon si ils tiennent pas leurs engagements, ça craint.
> Je sens que si je perd ma journée demain pour attendre un livreur fantôme, ça va envoyer du mail chez apple.
> Si on est plusieurs dans ce cas, on peut faire un mail commun!


 Je pense qu'ils s'en foutent pas mal, surtout des mails. Ils auront toujours des excuses... moi ma date de livraison du tout début était estimée au 7/10 novembre donc au pire ils sont couverts jusqu'à lundi


----------



## nbizzle (5 Novembre 2008)

Mogwai a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi appelé Apple, et mon colis est pour l'instant en Hollande, en attente de chargement.
> 
> La demoiselle m'a dit qu'il sera sans doute chargé dans l'après midi ...


 


Pareil pour moi, livraison chez moi pour demain!


----------



## Zemou (5 Novembre 2008)

Et ben alors ça fait plaisir de voir plein de monde dans le même cas que moi (livraison6, enlèvement par transporteur...), nos Mac ont du voyager ensemble !
titigrou, tribo et ChaosTheory

J'y crois pour demain, même si le coup de l'enlèvement par le transporteur seulement maintenant fait peur...


----------



## Mii82 (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Ah je viens de passer à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"... espoir quand tu nous tiens !!!!!!!



Moi aussi la commande mon pote vient repasser en cours d'acheminement j'ai eu le meme mail que toi hier. J'ai appele Apple ce matin ils m'ont dit que je devrais recevoir le tracking ce soir normalement mais que c'etait pas sur du tout que je le recoive demain. Il m'a dit surement la semaine prochaine...


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Et ben alors ça fait plaisir de voir plein de monde dans le même cas que moi (livraison6, enlèvement par transporteur...), nos Mac ont du voyager ensemble !
> titigrou, tribo et ChaosTheory
> 
> J'y crois pour demain, même si le coup de l'enlèvement par le transporteur seulement maintenant fait peur...


 Ben c'est pas impossible mais bon... 

Le 21, jour où j'ai commandé mon MacBook, j'ai demandé à parler au SAV iPhone, mes écouteurs ne fonctionnant plus. La nana m'a dit qu'ils le prenaient sous garantie et m'en envoyaient de nouveaux. J'ai raccroché il devait être 16h, le lendemain à midi j'avais mes écouteurs dans ma boite à lettre livré par UPS 

Là je m'étais dit respect Apple... je commence à me lasser d'attendre pourtant !


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Moi aussi la commande mon pote vient repasser en cours d'acheminement j'ai eu le meme mail que toi hier. J'ai appele Apple ce matin ils m'ont dit que je devrais recevoir le tracking ce soir normalement mais que c'etait pas sur du tout que je le recoive demain. Il m'a dit surement la semaine prochaine...


 QUOI ???!!!!! Ah non hein ! Je commence un stage moi la semaine prochaine !


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Le tracking number c'est quoi exactement? C'est le Numéro de suivi du transporteur? le truc pour suivre le colis sur le site d'ups?


:rose:


----------



## tribo (5 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'y crois un peu moins pour demain. Car ma copine a fait la même commande que moi le même jour (30 secondes plus tard) et elle l'a reçu lundi, alors que moi....

Puis comme en ce moment j'ai de la chance (oui on m'a volé mon ancien macbook pro ce qui m'a obligé à acheter le nouveau macbook) et bien j'y compte pas trop...

Mais je suis peut etre pessimiste. Enfin j'espère...


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

tribo a dit:


> Moi j'y crois un peu moins pour demain. Car ma copine a fait la même commande que moi le même jour (30 secondes plus tard) et elle l'a reçu lundi, alors que moi....
> 
> Puis comme en ce moment j'ai de la chance (oui on m'a volé mon ancien macbook pro ce qui m'a obligé à acheter le nouveau macbook) et bien j'y compte pas trop...
> 
> Mais je suis peut etre pessimiste. Enfin j'espère...


 Ben écoute moi en ce moment (je touche du bois) la chance va un peu mieux alors espérons que je nous porte bonheur 

Et puis merde j'habite Paris, c'est pas si loin des Pays Bas ! :rateau:


----------



## tribo (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Ben écoute moi en ce moment (je touche du bois) la chance va un peu mieux alors espérons que je nous porte bonheur
> 
> Et puis merde j'habite Paris, c'est pas si loin des Pays Bas ! :rateau:


 

Si tu me portes chance, je te paie une bière 
Livrée par UPS biensûr


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

tribo a dit:


> Si tu me portes chance, je te paie une bière
> Livrée par UPS biensûr


 lol je note !


----------



## Mii82 (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> QUOI ???!!!!! Ah non hein ! Je commence un stage moi la semaine prochaine !



Il m'a dit de le rappeler vendredi si je l'avais toujours pas recu... Enfin bon bref j'ai prefere ne pas insister de toute facon le pauvre n'y pouvait rien...


----------



## freefalling (5 Novembre 2008)

Et bien voilà ! je savais bien qu'il y avait un topic sur ce sujet qui traînait ... 

Je viens faire part de ma commande assez (trop ?) surprenante ... 

Commande passée le 31/10 au soir par téléphone (MacBook+iPod+imprimante). Délais annoncés : une livraison entre le 12/11 et le 17/11. Je reçois un mail de suivi le lundi (j'ai eu qlq complications, Apple ayant mal noté mon adresse) qui confirme les dates.

Lundi soir, je retourne voir (oui, je suis comme tout le monde, j'ai hââââte! :rateau: ). Délais de livraison entre le 6/11 et le 10/11. WOW , ça c'est c'est du tout bon !

Je retourne le lendemain dans la journée : livraison le 6/11. WOOOOOF ! Je vais sur le site UPS pour vérifier les dires ... "Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 11/06/2008." Incroyable .. 

Tout s'accorde à dire que je recevrais ma commande demain, après seulement 6 jours d'attente (week-end inclus .. !). Je ne manquerais pas de vous dire si cela se concrétisera demain.

La seule chose qui me fait tiquer (autre que le délais très -trop?- rapide) : sur le site UPS, voici la dernière notification :

BRUSSELS, BE	 11/04/2008	 11:21 P.M.	 DEPARTURE SCAN

Or, je dois être livré à Rennes le 11/06 ... je ne sais si c'est franchement possible, d'autant qu'à l'heure où j'écris ces lignes, le tracking ne m'indique pas encore de passage à Paris ..


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Il m'a dit de le rappeler vendredi si je l'avais toujours pas recu... Enfin bon bref j'ai prefere ne pas insister de toute facon le pauvre n'y pouvait rien...


 Bon faut taper qui pour l'avoir sa commande ! Une commande à presque 1800... bon qu'on rame pour l'avoir c'est une chose (encore que) mais qu'on rame pour le suivre et que personne puisse nous répondre là non c'est pas normal... :hein:


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

freefalling a dit:


> Et bien voilà ! je savais bien qu'il y avait un topic sur ce sujet qui traînait ...
> 
> Je viens faire part de ma commande assez (trop ?) surprenante ...
> 
> ...


 Et moi commande 10 jours plus tot et pas de tracking number...


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

> itako a dit:
> 
> 
> > Le tracking number c'est quoi exactement? C'est le Numéro de suivi du transporteur? le truc pour suivre le colis sur le site d'ups?
> ...



:rose::rose:


----------



## nbizzle (5 Novembre 2008)

moi j y crois dur comme fer! demain sera notre jour de chance, pour ceux dont la machine est ds le meme container que la mienne!


----------



## Mii82 (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Bon faut taper qui pour l'avoir sa commande ! Une commande à presque 1800... bon qu'on rame pour l'avoir c'est une chose (encore que) mais qu'on rame pour le suivre et que personne puisse nous répondre là non c'est pas normal... :hein:



Tu les as appele toi aujourd'hui? Parce que si tu les appelles ils te diront peut etre autre chose. J'ai l'impression que ca depend vraiment sur qui on tombe.
En tout cas il m'a dit un truc sur c'est que le macbook et l'ipod sont ensemble en Hollande. Il manque qu'a UPS de faire son boulot...


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'appeler...

Et bien je vous souhaite plus de chance que moi... si je n'ai pas de suivi c'est que mon colis est toujours en Hollande où ces con***ds ont bloqué des commandes 48h... 

Elle ne me garantit rien pour demain mais me dit plutot vendredi voire lundi... j'en ai marre :'(


----------



## Goobii (5 Novembre 2008)

Moi je viens de les appeler... Après livraison pour le 4-5 j'ai le 6  sur l'Order Statut... Seul pb pas de tracking UPS, donc j'appelle est la gonzesse me sort un truc du genre : "écoutez mONsieur, il est bien stipulé que les délais de livraisons sont "estimés" et non assurés, vous savez mONsieur "estimé" c'est un concept !" Et là j'ai pété un boulard ! J'lui ai dis que vu la réputation de la boîte (APPLE et non DELL, pour ceux qui viendraient du monde PC lol ) ce n'est pas des concepts qu'il faudrait fournir au client mais du concret ! Et là : "je suis désolé mONsieur mais au mieux je vous invite à patienter jusqu'à vendredi car je doute une livraison pour demain... Voir vu que le samedi il ne livre pas, début de semaine prochaine..." PETAGE DE BOULON !

Allez les gars et les gazelles d'ailleurs, on y croit ! A tout ceux et celles dans le même cas que moi (Prévu pour le 6 nov mais sans tracking UPS ou autre) soyons forts et solidaires !  
Rien ne dit que l'on ne va pas avoir une MAJ tardive du statut


----------



## Mii82 (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Je viens d'appeler...
> 
> Et bien je vous souhaite plus de chance que moi... si je n'ai pas de suivi c'est que mon colis est toujours en Hollande où ces con***ds ont bloqué des commandes 48h...
> 
> Elle ne me garantit rien pour demain mais me dit plutot vendredi voire lundi... j'en ai marre :'(



Comment ca ils ont bloque les commandes 48h?

En plus si c'est pas lundi vu que mardi c'est ferie ca sera pas avant Mercredi...
Donc dans une semaine...


----------



## Pierr0t (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Je vous lis depuis quelques jours, et je vais moi aussi apporter mon petit grain de sel.

J'ai passé ma commande (macbook pro + ipod + imprimante via l'AOC) le 19 Octobre avant midi. Il a été expédié le 29 Octobre.
Sur l'apple store, j'ai



> "Date de livraison estimée 06 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)"


Alors que je n'ai toujours pas de TN.

Depuis ce matin, j'ai cette phrase :


> Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)


Je n'ai qu'un numéro commençant par : "8081".

Je sais simplement que j'ai un transporteur assigné :
"NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER".

Visiblement mon colis est en Hollande.

Apple avait estimé une date de livraison entre le 3 et 11 Novembre. Visiblement, ça sera plus le 11 Novembre...

Je commence à en avoir vraiment ras le bol pour une commande à plus de 2200&#8364; ! Certains on commandé après moi et sont déjà livrés. 

Bien sur au téléphone, personne ne sait rien 

* EDIT : OMG j'ai un n° de suivi WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!! pile quand je poste 

*Mince, c'est en statut : "                               	         		      			  				     	                                      		 			     				 Infos facturation reçues"


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

APELDOORN,
                                                           NL

                                    05/11/2008                                            

16:43                                                                                                   ACTIVITÉ INTERNE D'UPS


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Moi je viens de les appeler... Après livraison pour le 4-5 j'ai le 6 sur l'Order Statut... Seul pb pas de tracking UPS, donc j'appelle est la gonzesse me sort un truc du genre : "écoutez mONsieur, il est bien stipulé que les délais de livraisons sont "estimés" et non assurés, vous savez mONsieur "estimé" c'est un concept !" Et là j'ai pété un boulard ! J'lui ai dis que vu la réputation de la boîte (APPLE et non DELL, pour ceux qui viendraient du monde PC lol ) ce n'est pas des concepts qu'il faudrait fournir au client mais du concret ! Et là : "je suis désolé mONsieur mais au mieux je vous invite à patienter jusqu'à vendredi car je doute une livraison pour demain... Voir vu que le samedi il ne livre pas, début de semaine prochaine..." PETAGE DE BOULON !
> 
> Allez les gars et les gazelles d'ailleurs, on y croit ! A tout ceux et celles dans le même cas que moi (Prévu pour le 6 nov mais sans tracking UPS ou autre) soyons forts et solidaires !
> Rien ne dit que l'on ne va pas avoir une MAJ tardive du statut


 Moi j'aime au moins eu le chance de tomber sur une charmante demoiselle  lol


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Comment ca ils ont bloque les commandes 48h?
> 
> En plus si c'est pas lundi vu que mardi c'est ferie ca sera pas avant Mercredi...
> Donc dans une semaine...


 Je sais pas ils ont eu des problèmes et ça commence à se débloquer aujourd'hui... elle m'a dit qu'il y avait de grands chance q'UPS enlève mon colis cette aprem mais après il faut le temps de me l'amener...


----------



## Mii82 (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Je sais pas ils ont eu des problèmes et ça commence à se débloquer aujourd'hui... elle m'a dit qu'il y avait de grands chance q'UPS enlève mon colis cette aprem mais après il faut le temps de me l'amener...



Moi il m'a dit que si UPS enleve mon colis aujourd'hui il y avait encore des chances pour que je sois livre demain parce que j'habite a Paris. Mais bon si j'ai pas le tracking ce soir je pense que demain c'est mort...


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Moi il m'a dit que si UPS enleve mon colis aujourd'hui il y avait encore des chances pour que je sois livre demain parce que j'habite a Paris. Mais bon si j'ai pas le tracking ce soir je pense que demain c'est mort...


 Ben la logique voudrait que ce soit vrai d'autant que ça m'est déjà arrivé mais bon...


----------



## Mii82 (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Ben la logique voudrait que ce soit vrai d'autant que ça m'est déjà arrivé mais bon...



Je crois qu'on va passer le reste de la soiree a faire un refresh sur la page d'apple...


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Je crois qu'on va passer le reste de la soiree a faire un refresh sur la page d'apple...


 Tu l'as dit ! D'autant que je suis de Paris aussi...


----------



## Mii82 (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Tu l'as dit ! D'autant que je suis de Paris aussi...



En tout cas on a le meme suivi. Exactement dans le meme ordre. J'ai juste une heure ou deux d'avance sur toi. Donc si ca change je te tiens au courant


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Merci 

Espérons qu'on quittera ce topic demain...


----------



## Mii82 (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Espérons qu'on quittera ce topic demain...



Moi je dis au mieux Vendredi, pour demain ca me parait compromis...


----------



## Garibaldi (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Tu l'as dit ! D'autant que je suis de Paris aussi...


 
+1 Banlieue sud parisienne.
(Parti le 01/11, estimé pour le 11/11 au plus tard.)
Toujours pas de tracking...

Bon reste plus qu'aller se bourrer la gueule ensemble  pour oublier tout ca...


----------



## nbizzle (5 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> APELDOORN,
> NL
> 
> 05/11/2008
> ...


 


mon suivi
APELDOORN,
NL 05/11/2008 16:46 ACTIVITÉ INTERNE D'UPS 05/11/2008 16:44 EN TRANSIT 05/11/2008 16:44 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 05/11/2008 6:10 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 



Itako je pense kon aura notre machine en meme tps


----------



## nbizzle (5 Novembre 2008)

Garibaldi a dit:


> +1 Banlieue sud parisienne.
> (Parti le 01/11, estimé pour le 11/11 au plus tard.)
> Toujours pas de tracking...
> 
> Bon reste plus qu'aller se bourrer la gueule ensemble  pour oublier tout ca...


 



chui cho !


----------



## rahziel (5 Novembre 2008)

nbizzle a dit:


> mon suivi
> APELDOORN,
> NL 05/11/2008 16:46 ACTIVITÉ INTERNE D'UPS 05/11/2008 16:44 EN TRANSIT 05/11/2008 16:44 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 05/11/2008 6:10 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
> 
> ...



pareil pour moi :sleep:


----------



## Pierr0t (5 Novembre 2008)

Entre le statut : "*Infos facturation reçues*" sur le site d'UPS et la livraison, il s'est écoulé combien de temps chez vous ?


----------



## sloganflash (5 Novembre 2008)

ca yé je l'ai!!!.....ma facture 
eh ui elle est bien livré dans les temps!!!
toujours pas de tn.....snifffff


----------



## MrFlash (5 Novembre 2008)

Un vrai topic de fou ici.

J'ai passé commande hier a 15h et l'attente est déjà longue.
J'ai commandé: - Macbook, imprimante, ipod touch. 
J'ai payé directement au telephone par CB.
Dans combien de temps je serais débité ? J'avais cru comprendre 24h, mais pour le moment toujours rien. Et dans environ combien de temps j'aurais plus d'infos sur la livraison etc ? Pour le moment apple m'annonce :
* 
Nov 4, 2008 à 02:56 PM GMT * 

*Pas encore expédiée* 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Délai estimé d'expédition: 25 Nov, 2008                                                                           
Délai estimé de livraison: 03 Dec, 2008                                              


La date d'expédition me parait bien éloigné, pourtant apple annonce 24h maintenant pour le Macbook MAIS mon imprimante est annoncé a 2-3 semaines avant expédition.
L'imprimante ne va tout de meme pas bloquée toute la commande ?


----------



## Smaxintosh (5 Novembre 2008)

C'est BON je l'ai 

pwahahaha une pure merveille 

Bonne chance a ceux qui ne l'ont pas recu l'attente vaut le coup


----------



## titigrou (5 Novembre 2008)

Tu avais eu un TN smaxintosh?


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

D'autres personnes ayant le 6 pour date de livraison ont appelé Apple aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Bijot (5 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> Un vrai topic de fou ici.
> 
> J'ai passé commande hier a 15h et l'attente est déjà longue.
> J'ai commandé: - Macbook, imprimante, ipod touch.
> ...


 
Si ! A moins que tu ne demandes de recevoir tes produits en deux fois si ta CB le permet. Faut que tu les rappelles pour leur demander.

Si tu ne peux pas et que tu veux un délai moins long, faudra que tu prennes une imprimante déja dispo.


----------



## titigrou (5 Novembre 2008)

Je les ai appelé à midi, livraison prévue le 6, le gars à rien sur me dire... Vu que j'ai pas de Tn, il savait rien...


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (5 Novembre 2008)

Yahoo ! UPS est passé livrer mon macBook !




Seul problème : j'étais pas la, NIARG 

                                                                 FONTENAY TRESIGNY,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               05/11/2008                                                                                                                16:25                                                                                                   LE DESTINATAIRE N'A PAS PU SIGNER LORS DE LA PREMIÈRE TENTATIVE DE LIVRAISON. UNE SECONDE TENTATIVE SERA EFFECTUÉE.


Replay again...


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Je les ai appelé à midi, livraison prévue le 6, le gars à rien sur me dire... Vu que j'ai pas de Tn, il savait rien...


 Ben moi la nana a su me dire que mon colis était en Hollande... et qu'ils avaient eu des blocages de 48h... 
Livraison demain mais faut pas rêver, elle m'a dit vendredi voir lundi


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

rahziel a dit:


> pareil pour moi :sleep:



reste à savoir quand les amis, reste a savoir quand....


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (5 Novembre 2008)

Pour ceux qui connaissent UPS :

dans le cas (extrème où après 3 tentatives (plus que 2 pour moi, raté à 1h près ), je sois obligé d'aller chercher dans un de leur dépot, et ce que c'est ouvert le week-end ?(samedi quoi) 
Car j'avoue que 'jai pas envie d'attendre Lundi pour aller le chercher.


----------



## Providia (5 Novembre 2008)

Whouhaou on a un nombre record d'heureux aujourd'hui 
Mais il reste aussi un nombre record de malheureux :hein: ou de pas-encore-heureux  , c'est  selon 
(dont moi, mais j'garde le moral: mieux vaut tard que jamais  !)


----------



## ArisM (5 Novembre 2008)

Voili voilou c'est fait c'est déballé!!!

Je suis sur le cul! Il est magnifique, ca tourne trop vite et je suis MEGA Fan! Je vais installer 2-3 programmes tels que MATLAB pour pouvoir travailler dessus des demain!

Je suis ravi de chez ravi, je vous souhaite a tous bon courage pour l'attente! Ca en vaut le coup croyez moi...

Pour rappel :

Commandé le : 14 Octobre 2008 à 23h GMT+1
Expedié le : 21 Octobre 2008
Facture recue le : 24 Octobre 2008
Tracking TNT : 31 Octobre 2008
Reception : 5 Novembre 2008 à 12h50!

Au fait c'est un MacBook 13" 4GB RAM avec 320GB HDD Apple Care et iPod Red 8GB (Offre Back to School)


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (5 Novembre 2008)

ArisM a dit:


> Voili voilou c'est fait c'est déballé!!!
> 
> Je suis sur le cul! Il est magnifique, ca tourne trop vite et je suis MEGA Fan! Je vais installer 2-3 programmes tels que MATLAB pour pouvoir travailler dessus des demain!
> 
> ...



RAAAAAAAAh :rateau: Et moi qui vient de louper le mien de justesse...
Bon amusement avec ton nouveau joujou


----------



## Naturalys (5 Novembre 2008)

A force de vous lire, faut bien que j'y mette du mien un peu !! 

Ma sauce est agrémentée d'un Mcbook 13.3 et d'un iPod Touch 8Go commandée le 17 (par chèque, d'où la lenteur au début), expédiée le 28 octobre, arrivée au pays de destination lundi 3 novembre.
Passée au statut "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" le 5 novembre (Aujourd'hui).

J'ai deux dates de livraison...:
- Date de livraison estimée 06 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement) :love:
- Délai estimé de livraison: 12 Nov, 2008 - 13 Nov, 2008  

Sérieusement, je pense pas être livré demain (le 6 novembre) ni même vendredi car aucun ne m'est transporteur assigné et je n'ai aucun tracking. A moins d'une mise à jour tardive comme certains que j'ai pu lire et qui recoivent tout en même temps (Tracking Number + Facture + Colis).
Pour le moment, ma livraison s'approche plus de la deuxième date :hein:
Quoi qu'il en soit, demain je suis à la fac, et si c'est pour demain, je serais obligé d'aller le chercher au dépôt de Bordeaux ! Chatte...!! En plus soirée demain soir pff !! :modo:


----------



## MrFlash (5 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Si ! A moins que tu ne demandes de recevoir tes produits en deux fois si ta CB le permet. Faut que tu les rappelles pour leur demander.
> 
> Si tu ne peux pas et que tu veux un délai moins long, faudra que tu prennes une imprimante déja dispo.




MINCE ! 
J'ai besoin du mac pour les cours, ca fait déjà plusieurs semaines de galères.
Vous savez si c'est possible de modifier une commande ? remplacer une imprimante par une autre par exemple ? ( une qui a  un temps d'expédition de 24h )
J'ai payé par CB, mon compte n'a pas été encore débité.

Merci, 
et félicitation pour tous les gâtés d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Zemou (5 Novembre 2008)

Naturalys a dit:


> A force de vous lire, faut bien que j'y mette du mien un peu !!
> 
> Ma sauce est agrémentée d'un Mcbook 13.3 et d'un iPod Touch 8Go commandée le 17 (par chèque, d'où la lenteur au début), expédiée le 28 octobre, arrivée au pays de destination lundi 3 novembre.
> Passée au statut "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" le 5 novembre (Aujourd'hui).
> ...


Ecoute, ça doit être possible demain car moi aussi j'ai été expédié le 28 et ma date de livraison est le 6 aussi (à la base, l'estimation était 4-10 novembre). Par contre, mon statut est Enlevement par le transporteur final en cours depuis hier matin et j'ai déjà reçu ma facture par courrier (TNT).


----------



## jaydee99 (5 Novembre 2008)

Comme certains, j'en suis la:

APELDOORN,
NL 05/11/2008 16:30 ACTIVITÉ INTERNE D'UPS 05/11/2008 16:30 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 05/11/2008 16:28 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 05/11/2008 16:28 EN TRANSIT 05/11/2008 16:28 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 05/11/2008 6:10 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

On croise les doigts pour demain ou vendredi...


----------



## Smaxintosh (5 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Tu avais eu un TN smaxintosh?



oui j'avais un TN mais la livraison avait été repportée ce matin ... finalement j'ai été livré, il manque juste l'imprimante.


----------



## tribo (5 Novembre 2008)

Donc ça sent le roussi pour demain quand on a pas de TN...
Je le savais...


----------



## Smaxintosh (5 Novembre 2008)

Si t'as pas de TN tu peux attendre encore 48h mini, je prie pour toi pour vendredi mais bon ...

Bon c'était mon dernier message sur ce topic, a peut etre dans 3 ans minimum. Je vais aller donner mes impressions 

Merci a tout le monde et bon courage


----------



## titigrou (5 Novembre 2008)

Je sens que je vais avoir le touch et l'imprimante demain, mais pas le macbook! lol
Là ce serait la loose!


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Je sens que je vais avoir le touch et l'imprimante demain, mais pas le macbook! lol
> Là ce serait la loose!


 Parle pas de malheur ! L'iPod est même pas pour moi ! Si je l'avais pris je l'aurais eu mon MB


----------



## Mii82 (5 Novembre 2008)

Je vais quand meme rappeler Apple demain. Peut etre tomberais je sur quelqu'un qui pourra enfin repondre a la question: "Quand est ce que ma commande arrive t'elle vraiment?"


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Je vais quand meme rappeler Apple demain. Peut etre tomberais je sur quelqu'un qui pourra enfin repondre a la question: "Quand est ce que ma commande arrive t'elle vraiment?"


 Parle leur de la mienne aussi !!! lol :rateau:


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

jaydee99 a dit:


> Comme certains, j'en suis la:
> 
> APELDOORN,
> NL 05/11/2008 16:30 ACTIVITÉ INTERNE D'UPS 05/11/2008 16:30 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 05/11/2008 16:28 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 05/11/2008 16:28 EN TRANSIT 05/11/2008 16:28 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 05/11/2008 6:10 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
> ...



tout comme toi

edit: OMG OMG OMGOMG OMGOM MOGOMGMOMOGM  "En cours de livraison 05 Nov. 2008" WTF OMGOMGOMGOMGMOG

Faut que je les appel pour pas qu'ils passent avant 15h ! OMG OMG


----------



## Pierr0t (5 Novembre 2008)

jaydee99 a dit:


> Comme certains, j'en suis la:
> 
> APELDOORN,
> NL 05/11/2008 16:30 ACTIVITÉ INTERNE D'UPS 05/11/2008 16:30 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 05/11/2008 16:28 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 05/11/2008 16:28 EN TRANSIT 05/11/2008 16:28 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 05/11/2008 6:10 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
> ...



Quand as-tu eu le statut : "Infos facturation reçues" ?


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

Livraison programmée :                                                                              06/11/2008 baaaaaabaa
Je crois que je vais aller de ma maison a mon apart en train demain matin a 8h et revenir pour aller en cours le soir exprès si j'arrive pas à gerrer les délais, y'en a qui ont réussi?


----------



## titigrou (5 Novembre 2008)

Une petite question, j'avais lu je sais plus où que sur le store US, on avait plus d'infos.
C'est vrai?


----------



## TeuBeu2 (5 Novembre 2008)

Yo tout le monde !

Le mien arrive demain, soit pile le jour prévu par Apple. J'avais commandé le 18 et le voici enfin ! Mouahaha ^^

Je vous tiens au courant dès que je l'ai !

Courage à tous !


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

j'ai tatté les deux, j'ai pas vu de différence.


----------



## Mii82 (5 Novembre 2008)

Ce qui est quand meme hallucinant c'est d'envoyer un mail disant que notre commande va arriver en retard en nous donnant la date du 6 et qu'elle n'arrive pas le 6 finalement.


----------



## mandeleiev (5 Novembre 2008)

commande le 22 oct. 2008
Adresse dexpédition	FR	28 Oct. 2008
Date de livraison estimée	06 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de lexpédition	Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation	03 Nov. 2008


----------



## mandeleiev (5 Novembre 2008)

2.0GHz
Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo
2 Go de DDR3 Mémoire
Disque dur 160 Go1
Processeur graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
Expédition (départ du dépôt) : sous 24h

ddeeeeeegggggg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freefalling (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon, je m'inquiète ....

UPS m'indique toujours *Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 11/06/2008* mais dans la progression, je suis toujours à :

*BRUSSELS, BE	 11/04/2008	 11:21 P.M.	 DEPARTURE SCAN*

Pensez-vous que j'ai une chance d'avoir ma commande demain ... ?


----------



## titigrou (5 Novembre 2008)

Pareil que toi Mandeleiev!


----------



## scarolle (5 Novembre 2008)

*Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le 06/11/2008*

CHILLY MAZARIN, PARIS,
FR 05/11/2008 16:00 
LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE BRUSSELS,
BE 04/11/2008 23:21 
LECTURE AU DEPART 04/11/2008 20:25
LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE EINDHOVEN, BEST,
NL 04/11/2008 18:30 
LECTURE AU DEPART 04/11/2008 18:06 
LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE NL 04/11/2008 10:09 
INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 
Résultats de la recherche fournis par UPS : 05/11/2008 14:55 HEURE DE L'EST 
on reste zen
_______________________________


AppleCare Protection Plan for Power 
MacBook Pro, 15-inch, 2.5GHz, 4GB, 
Intel Core 2 Duo à 2,8 GHz
4GB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2x2GB
320GB Serial ATA @ 7200
SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)​


----------



## §mat§ (5 Novembre 2008)

Courage les p'tits loups.

De mon côté j'ai reçu ma bestiole ce soir! J'avais peur suite aux commentaires de certains à propos de la machine mais je n'ai pas été déçu!


----------



## mandeleiev (5 Novembre 2008)

d'après ce que je lit. j'ai l'impression que les personnes ayant commandé sur apple store éducation pour l'offre macbook + ipod (comme moi), sont servi en dernier. et vous, sur quel store avez vous commandé vos macbook?


----------



## mandeleiev (5 Novembre 2008)

quelqu'un a t'il reçue sont macbook avant la date estimée?


----------



## freefalling (5 Novembre 2008)

@ mandeleiev
pense à éditer tes posts !

Sinon, le store Education ne devrait pas allonger les dates d'envoi ... Parfois, le fait de graver un iPod, ou de prendre une imprimante indisponible rallonge de 1 à 3 semaines la commande (si tu en as pris). Mais dans l'absolu ... je ne crois pas.
Personnellement, j'ai commandé sur l'AOC (par téléphone) et si ma commande arrive demain, je n'aurais attendu que 6 jours week-end inclus (!) pour un MacBook 2,4 , un iPod et 1 imprimante. Une sacrée performance.


----------



## tribo (5 Novembre 2008)

mandeleiev a dit:


> commande le 22 oct. 2008
> Adresse dexpédition    FR    28 Oct. 2008
> Date de livraison estimée    06 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)
> État actuel de lexpédition    Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation    03 Nov. 2008


 

Je crois qu'on est dans le même bateau, j'ai exactement ça. La seule différence c'est que j'ai commandé le 15...

Sinon le mec d'apple que j'ai eu au tel m'a dit que normalement c'était bon pour demain, mais qu'il ne pouvait rien promettre vu qu'il n'a pas non plus le tracking number....


----------



## Bijot (5 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> MINCE !
> J'ai besoin du mac pour les cours, ca fait déjà plusieurs semaines de galères.
> Vous savez si c'est possible de modifier une commande ? remplacer une imprimante par une autre par exemple ? ( une qui a un temps d'expédition de 24h )
> J'ai payé par CB, mon compte n'a pas été encore débité.
> ...


 
Oui c'est possible car j'ai eu le même question que toi ici : http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...uveaux-macbook-pro-et-macbook-238944-125.html (tout en bas de la page)

Faut que tu les appelles au 0811 640 014.

Mon délai de livraison est passé de 28 Novembre à 17 - 24 Novembre. Si je suis livré le 17 je suis content, par contre si je suis livré le 24 je serai un peu dèg d'avoir modifié ma commande juste pour 4 jours de gagnés par rapport à ma commande initiale. :love:


----------



## mandeleiev (5 Novembre 2008)

pour moi il n'y a pas de gravure sur l'ipod ni de modif sur la machine, donc ça devrait être rapide normalement. pour ma part ca fait 15 jours. je vais me mettre au yoga


----------



## Bijot (5 Novembre 2008)

Peut être que si vous habitez dans des bleds paumé sa rallonge le temps de livraison ?
Moi mon mac doit être livré à la campagne à 30 km de Dijon chez ma soeur (car je l'ai pris au nom de ma soeur pour profiter de l'offre étudiante). J'ai peur que ça rallonge le temps de livraison... Si c'est le cas, je préfère allez le chercher moi même au dépôt car j'habite Dijon même.  (En esperant qu'il y ait un dépot à Dijon)


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Ce qui est quand meme hallucinant c'est d'envoyer un mail disant que notre commande va arriver en retard en nous donnant la date du 6 et qu'elle n'arrive pas le 6 finalement.


 Ah ben je te le fais pas dire !!!!


----------



## gavroche(e) (5 Novembre 2008)

Je commence un peu à saturer là: j'appelle apple cet aprem et là je tombe sur le Igusgus en chef incapable d'expliquer quoique se soit... Alors d'après lui il y a des chances que je ne sois pas livrée demain (naaan c'est pas vrai... évidemment si j'ai pas de tracking...) Puis après il fini par me dire qu'il n'a tout simplement aucune idée d'où se trouve mon macbook et ipod... Et qu'il me faut patienter devant le site du store  En fait il a tout simplement lu se qui était notifié sur le site; il ne s'est pas foulé ça c'est sûr.
Enfin bref je suis passée d'expédition vers le client à enlèvement par le transporteur puis après le coup de fil à de nouveau "expédition vers le client. Trèèès efficace tout ça...
(Ah oui livraison toujours programmée le 6 pour une expédition le 28)


----------



## MrFlash (5 Novembre 2008)

Bijot, je crois qu'on est exactement dans le même cas, tu voulais la Canon a 100e et tu a fini par prendre la HP a 90e ?

Comment c'est passé la modification de la commande ? pas besoins de la repasser ? simple modification ? 

Merci pour ta reponse.


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

gavroche(e) a dit:


> Je commence un peu à saturer là: j'appelle apple cet aprem et là je tombe sur le Igusgus en chef incapable d'expliquer quoique se soit... Alors d'après lui il y a des chances que je ne sois pas livrée demain (naaan c'est pas vrai... évidemment si j'ai pas de tracking...) Puis après il fini par me dire qu'il n'a tout simplement aucune idée d'où se trouve mon macbook et ipod... Et qu'il me faut patienter devant le site du store  En fait il a tout simplement lu se qui était notifié sur le site; il ne s'est pas foulé ça c'est sûr.
> Enfin bref je suis passée d'expédition vers le client à enlèvement par le transporteur puis après le coup de fil à de nouveau "expédition vers le client. Trèèès efficace tout ça...
> (Ah oui livraison toujours programmée le 6 pour une expédition le 28)


 Et moi envoi le 27, livraison toujours prévue le 5 xD et mail d'Apple hier me disant que je devrais le recevoir demain...


----------



## gavroche(e) (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Et moi envoi le 27, livraison toujours prévue le 5 xD et mail d'Apple hier me disant que je devrais le recevoir demain...


oui c'est sur c'est pas mieux... Tu as déjà ton tracking ?


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

gavroche(e) a dit:


> oui c'est sur c'est pas mieux... Tu as déjà ton tracking ?


 Oh ben non Noel c'est le 25 décembre hein ! -_-' J'en ai maaaaaaarreuh !


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

sivoulplaiiii c'est quoi exactement le trackinggg ? pourquoi personne ne veut me répondre


----------



## Providia (5 Novembre 2008)

mandeleiev a dit:


> d'après ce que je lit. j'ai l'impression que les personnes ayant commandé sur apple store éducation pour l'offre macbook + ipod (comme moi), sont servi en dernier. et vous, sur quel store avez vous commandé vos macbook?



Comme toi sur l'Apple store Education avec l'offre iPod, j'ai commandé le même jour que certains qui ont déja un tracking number et une date de livraison UPS...
Je pense effectivement que l'on sera servi dernier: déja parcequ'on n'a "pas payé" notre iPod en plus parcequ'on a prit une version RED et que donc sur cette part qu'on a pas payé une partie s'en est allé des poches de Cupertino pour filer dans celles de Bono


----------



## titigrou (5 Novembre 2008)

Thank you for shopping at the Apple Store.

We are happy to advise you that your order is now in transit, however, we are experiencing a short delay. We now expect to deliver your order by 07/11/2008.

Your business is very important to us and we regret any inconvenience this may cause.

Kind regards,

The Apple Store


Et toujours pas de TN!


----------



## Bijot (5 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> Bijot, je crois qu'on est exactement dans le même cas, tu voulais la Canon a 100e et tu a fini par prendre la HP a 90e ?
> 
> Comment c'est passé la modification de la commande ? pas besoins de la repasser ? simple modification ?
> 
> Merci pour ta reponse.


 

Exactement !! 

Il n'y a pas besoin de repasser la commade entièrement, j'ai juste appellé le numero que je t'ai donné puis je me suis orienté sur le service qui gère les commandes (faut appuyer sur la touche 2 du telephone je crois). Je suis tombé sur un gugus, et on a choisi l'imprimante ensemble (a savoir la HP à 89 euros) et après c'est lui qui a fait la modification de commande, je ne me suis occupé de rien. 
Je l'ai appeler vers 17 h et il m'a dit que ma modification serait faite le lendemain. Mais j'ai vu grace au suivi de commande sur apple store que la modif a été effectué le soir même.
L'imprimante que j'ai choisie était dispo sous 24 h donc c'est bon. Ce qui retarde mon expédition c'est mon MBP configuré sur mesure.

Si tu les appelles, il te demandera de ton numéro de commande web, ton nom-prénom et ton adresse.

PS : Avant de vouloir changer d'imprimante, demande si tu peux pas recevoir les produits en 2 fois en AYANT TOUT SUR LA MEME FACTURE (pour pouvoir beneficier du remboursement). Peut être que ta CB le permet contrairement à moi. Si le gars te réponds que non comme moi bah tu seras obligé de changer d'imprimante si tu veux réduire le délai de livraison. 

PS 2 : Pour le paiement sur internet par CB, en fait Apple interroge ta banque pour savoir s'ils peuvent prélever l'argent mais ils ne font le prélèvement qu'a l'expédition des colis c'est pourquoi tu n'as pas encore été débiter même si le paiement est accepté.


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> sivoulplaiiii c'est quoi exactement le trackinggg ? pourquoi personne ne veut me répondre


 C'est un numéro qui, pour UPS, commence je crois par 1Z et qui te permet de savoir où est ton colis... 

Perso j'en ai pas :rateau:


----------



## gavroche(e) (5 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> sivoulplaiiii c'est quoi exactement le trackinggg ? pourquoi personne ne veut me répondre


le tracking (si je ne me trompe pas) c'est le numéro de suivi de ton colis attribué par le transporteur (UPS, TNT,...) ce qui te permet ensuite de voir le périple de ton colis sur internet... Et puis là en l'occurrence avec apple ça signifie que tu vois bientôt le bout du tunel..


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Thank you for shopping at the Apple Store.
> 
> We are happy to advise you that your order is now in transit, however, we are experiencing a short delay. We now expect to deliver your order by 07/11/2008.
> 
> ...


 Tu avais déjà eu un mail t'informant du retard et disant que tu serais livré le 6 ou c'est le premier du genre ?


----------



## Providia (5 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> sivoulplaiiii c'est quoi exactement le trackinggg ? pourquoi personne ne veut me répondre



Alors le Tracking Number (TN) est le numéro de suivi de ton colis une fois passé dans mains d'UPS (celui commençant par 1Z....)
Les précédents, ceux d'Apple, commençant par 8080... ou 8081... (ne) servent à........rien ! :rateau:
(désolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus tôt  )


----------



## titigrou (5 Novembre 2008)

Quand ils disent "We now expect to deliver your order by 07/11/2008.", ça veut dire que je serai livré le 7?  Parce que sur mon compte sur l'apple store, c'est toujours à demain!

Non c'est le premier mail que je reçois, la livraison le 6 c'est sur mon compte que c'est indique!


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Quand ils disent "We now expect to deliver your order by 07/11/2008.", ça veut dire que je serai livré le 7?  Parce que sur mon compte sur l'apple store, c'est toujours à demain!


 Moi sur le store c'est pour aujourd'hui lol Tu crois que le livreur va faire des heures supp ?


----------



## titigrou (5 Novembre 2008)

Lol tant pis pour lui, il travaillera jusqu'à 70 ans pour la peine!


----------



## sloganflash (5 Novembre 2008)

moi je viens de passer à :
Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation

j'en ai encore pour combien de temps???

Merci d'avance a tous ! bon courage a tout ce qui attendent comme moi!


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

sloganflash a dit:


> moi je viens de passer à :
> Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation
> 
> j'en ai encore pour combien de temps???
> ...


 Oh ben moi ça a été comme ça depuis lundi je crois, puis En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais depuis aujourd'hui et pour le reste, dans l'cul lulu !!!


----------



## titigrou (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon moi je vais lire "Hydrodynamique physique" pour m'endormir et ne pas trop penser à mon macbook!


----------



## sloganflash (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Oh ben moi ça a été comme ça depuis lundi je crois, puis En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais depuis aujourd'hui et pour le reste, dans l'cul lulu !!!



c'est bizarre moi c'etait mon étape précedente....:mouais:


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Tu avais déjà eu un mail t'informant du retard et disant que tu serais livré le 6 ou c'est le premier du genre ?


Question importante Titigrou


----------



## titigrou (5 Novembre 2008)

Oups pardon, j'avais édité le mess mais tu avias pas vu.
Non non c'est le premier mail que je reçois de apple là, la livraison le 6 c'est sur le compte apple store que je le vois.
Et c'est toujours marqué le 6 là!


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Ouais donc techniquement j'ai un jour d'avance sur toi... pas encourageant...


----------



## Providia (5 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Bon moi je vais lire "Hydrodynamique physique" pour m'endormir et ne pas trop penser à mon macbook!



Oui moi je vais faire de même avec "Macroéconomie" (de Blanchard et Cohen) en essayant d'oublier mon MacBook Pro pour la nuit 
A demain, même heure même endroit pour la thérapie forum-ale des désespérés anonymes 
tchuss !


----------



## sloganflash (5 Novembre 2008)

franchement y abuuuuusssse!


----------



## titigrou (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonne nuit les copains!


----------



## Zemou (5 Novembre 2008)

Moi de mon côté j'ai plus de chance (on était dans le même cas avant titigrou).
La date n'a pas changé mais mon statut est devenu "Acheminement vers le client - Livraison dans les délais"... Donc demain ! 
J'espère que ça va être le cas ! Parce que sinon, j'aurais pas la possibilité de le récupérer avant Mercredi !


----------



## tribo (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon je viens de recevoir un mail d'apple (ils bossent tard chez apple dis donc...)
Mauvaise nouvelle, mon macbbok qui a été envoyé le 28 et dont je n'ai aucun TN et qui devait arriver demain arrivera le 7 finalement.

Je suis un peu vert car vendredi c'est la journée la plus chargée et impossible de sécher...


----------



## Mii82 (5 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Moi de mon côté j'ai plus de chance (on était dans le même cas avant titigrou).
> La date n'a pas changé mais mon statut est devenu "Acheminement vers le client - Livraison dans les délais"... Donc demain !
> J'espère que ça va être le cas ! Parce que sinon, j'aurais pas la possibilité de le récupérer avant Mercredi !



Si tu n'as pas de tracking c'est pas la peine de rever, tu ne seras pas livrer demain.
Acheminement vers le client - Livraison dans les délais je l'ai eu deux fois et je devais etre livrer aujourd'hui, d'ailleurs c'est toujours ca qui est marquer sur le site et c'est toujours prevu pour le 5 pourtant je n'ai rien recu...


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Ouais ben espérez pas trop ! Moi j'ai eu ce même mail m'annonçant la date du 6 et à 30 min du 6, toujours pas de TN...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (5 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Moi de mon côté j'ai plus de chance (on était dans le même cas avant titigrou).
> La date n'a pas changé mais mon statut est devenu "Acheminement vers le client - Livraison dans les délais"... Donc demain !
> J'espère que ça va être le cas ! Parce que sinon, j'aurais pas la possibilité de le récupérer avant Mercredi !



J'ai ce statut "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" depuis le 31 octobre... Je devais d'ailleurs être livré ce jour là et depuis plus rien n'a bougé alors il faut attendre un peu avant de crier victoire!


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> J'ai ce statut "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" depuis le 31 octobre... Je devais d'ailleurs être livré ce jour là et depuis plus rien n'a bougé alors il faut attendre un peu avant de crier victoire!


 De pire en pire...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> De pire en pire...



Effectivement ça commence à tourner façon "campagne de Russie"...


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Je sens que je ne vais pas me démonter. Demain ce sera la seconde date qu'ils me donnent sans la respecter, je vais demander un geste commercial on verra bien... mes dates initiales étaient 7/10 novembre, si lundi je ne suis toujours pas livré là je l'exige le geste commercial !


----------



## Mii82 (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Je sens que je ne vais pas me démonter. Demain ce sera la seconde date qu'ils me donnent sans la respecter, je vais demander un geste commercial on verra bien... mes dates initiales étaient 7/10 novembre, si lundi je ne suis toujours pas livré là je l'exige le geste commercial !



Ma date initial etait le 5/6 moi donc demain c'est sur que je ne recevrais rien.
Je vais faire comme toi je vais demander un geste commercial.


----------



## Zemou (5 Novembre 2008)

Je reste confiant.
Je serais pas le premier à recevoir le matos sans même avoir eu un TN.
Et ton cas A l'aise Breizh... Il est assez exceptionnel.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Je sens que je ne vais pas me démonter. Demain ce sera la seconde date qu'ils me donnent sans la respecter, je vais demander un geste commercial on verra bien... mes dates initiales étaient 7/10 novembre, si lundi je ne suis toujours pas livré là je l'exige le geste commercial !


Si lundi tu n'as toujours rien ne t'inquiètes pas, tu n'auras même pas besoin de gueuler je pense... Tu demanderas un geste commercial et ils devraient te proposeront un dédommagement quelconque...


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Les problèmes de livraison ça arrive mais ça s'assume aussi ! 
A l'aise Breizh, j'espère que tu l'as déjà négocié le geste commercial !


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (5 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Et ton cas A l'aise Breizh... Il est assez exceptionnel.



Je trouve aussi ! :rateau:



ChaosTheory a dit:


> Les problèmes de livraison ça arrive mais ça s'assume aussi !
> A l'aise Breizh, j'espère que tu l'as déjà négocié le geste commercial !



yep!


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

On peut savoir ce que tu as obtenu, que je ne me fasse pas avoir le moment venu xD


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> On peut savoir ce que tu as obtenu, que je ne me fasse pas avoir le moment venu xD



De ce que je sais, en fonction du montant de ta commande ils te proposent un certain nombre de zeuros (en bon d'achats ou pas, à voir)... Quand t'as reçu ta commande tu les appelles pour bénéficier de ce qu'ils t'ont proposé...


----------



## ChaosTheory (5 Novembre 2008)

Ok merci


----------



## tribo (5 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> De ce que je sais, en fonction du montant de ta commande ils te proposent un certain nombre de zeuros (en bon d'achats ou pas, à voir)... Quand t'as reçu ta commande tu les appelles pour bénéficier de ce qu'ils t'ont proposé...


 

et en pourcentage ça fait combien  ?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Ok merci



T'en es où toi pour le moment? (commandé à quelle date, etc?)


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

*A l'aise Breizh t'appelle tous les jours toi pour savoir ou en est ton colis? Parce que la j'ai peur que ma commande se passe comme la tienne
*


----------



## nbizzle (6 Novembre 2008)

moi je mefais du soucis également, je suis le tracking sur ups depuis 1semaine, au moins j'ai un TN, selon ups je peut être sur d'être livre demain mais je vois sur le suivi ke mon colis fait des allez retours entre l'allemagne et la hollande, qq un aurait il la même chose? c


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> *A l'aise Breizh t'appelle tous les jours toi pour savoir ou en est ton colis? Parce que la j'ai peur que ma commande se passe comme la tienne
> *


Oui...
Depuis une semaine je les appelle tous les jours! Ils y a juste le samedi et le dimanche où ils n'ont pas eu des mes nouvelles comme c'est fermé!
Enfin désormais j'ai le numéro direct d'une nana... 
Au début ils te feront patienter en te disant qu'ils savent pas où il est, qu'il y a juste à patienter et à suivre le suivi sur le site.
Maintenant j'en suis au stade des enquêtes internes et la nana reconnait que c'est bizarre que ça ne bouge pas...


----------



## Goobii (6 Novembre 2008)

bon jviens de recevoir le mail m'indiquant un retard et dc je ne serai livre non pas demain mais bien le 7, a moins que... Par contre le statut est passé a : en cours de livraison par notre transporteur final. Alors que le tracking est celui d'apple et la société de transport : NL blabla ! Ils doivent certainement livré les MacBook entre 2 caisses de mimolettes pr dépanner UPS et TNT ! Demain j'appelle pr geste co !


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> T'en es où toi pour le moment? (commandé à quelle date, etc?)


 Alors : 

Commandé une première fois avec iPod bleu (même pas pour moi !) le 16 mais mon super (con) de banquier n'a pas laissé passer... après promesse de sa part d'élever le plafond de ma CB c'est toujours pas passé donc commandé annulée... 

Commande re-passée le 21 et vaidée le même jour (livraison estimée au 7/10 novembre), expediée le 27, facture reçue je crois 3 jours plus tard, mail m'indiquant le 5 comme date de livraison. Je ne sais plus exactement toutes les étapes mais le 3 je suis passé à enlèvement en préparation puis hier mail m'indiquant le 6 pour la livraison et aujourd'hui c'est passé à En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais. La date de livraison sur le site d'Apple est quant à elle restée au 5... 

J'ai appelé Apple aujourd'hui on me dit demain mais ce serait étonnant sinon plutot vendredi voire lundi...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Alors :
> 
> Commandé une première fois avec iPod bleu (même pas pour moi !) le 16 mais mon super (con) de banquier n'a pas laissé passer... après promesse de sa part d'élever le plafond de ma CB c'est toujours pas passé donc commandé annulée...
> 
> ...



Bah en théorie le statut qu'il te reste (et moi aussi) à avoir c'est: "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final" .  Tu reçois (normalement!) dans la foulée ton TN et après tu faits des refresh du suivi UPS pour savoir l'avancement de ton colis! lol. A savoir qu'il faut en gros 24 à 72h pour quUPS livre à partir du moment où tu as ton TN...


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Bah en théorie le statut qu'il te reste (et moi aussi) à avoir c'est: "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final" et après tu reçois dans la foulée ton TN et après tu faits des refresh du suivi UPS pour savoir l'avancement de ton colis! lol.


 Un jour peut être, c'est ça ?


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

Comment faire pour demander le geste commercial? C'est vraiment le genre de chose que j'ose pas faire... :rateau:


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Un jour peut être, c'est ça ?


Tôt ou tard dirons nous...


----------



## tribo (6 Novembre 2008)

pour A l'aise Breizh: je suis un peu curieux, désolé, mais le geste commercial c'est eux qui te l'ont proposé ou c'est toi qui l'a demandé...?


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Tôt ou tard dirons nous...


 J'ai cru voir que quelqu'un sur ce topic a eu un geste... 100 en bon d'achat...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> J'ai cru voir que quelqu'un sur ce topic a eu un geste... 100 en bon d'achat...



C'est GenoMac qui a eu 100 zeuros je crois...

Pour le geste ça dépend des interlocuteurs... Y en a qui te le propose d'eux même quand tu leur exposes ton mécontentement... Avec d'autres il faut demander... Et d'autres qui sont plus réticents...


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Mais toi livraison le 31 et toujours rien... c'est vraiment inadmissible ! 
Ils t'ont donné quoi comme dates quand tu as commandé ? (rassure moi, le 31 c'était pas la date limite donnée au tout début parce que là...)


----------



## Goobii (6 Novembre 2008)

ça y est !!! J'ai mon tracking !!!!!! J'espère que je laurai demain et que le mail pr me dire que s'était repousser est bidon lol !!! Bonne nuit a vous tous et bon courage j'vous tiens au courant


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Mais toi livraison le 31 et toujours rien... c'est vraiment inadmissible !
> Ils t'ont donné quoi comme dates quand tu as commandé ? (rassure moi, le 31 c'était pas la date limite donnée au tout début parce que là...)




Au tout début 03-04 nov mais après et encore now dans le suivi: date de livraison estimée: 31 octobre...mdr


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> ça y est !!! J'ai mon tracking !!!!!! J'espère que je laurai demain et que le mail pr me dire que s'était repousser est bidon lol !!! Bonne nuit a vous tous et bon courage j'vous tiens au courant


Et moi rien... tu l'as eu comment ?
Mais merde moi j'ai déjà eu le mail pour repousser à demain et je l'aurai encore pas ! Yen a vraiment marre !


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Et moi rien... tu l'as eu comment ?
> Mais merde moi j'ai déjà eu le mail pour repousser à demain et je l'aurai encore pas ! Yen a vraiment marre !



Tu n'es pas le seul...


----------



## Bijot (6 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Oui...
> Depuis une semaine je les appelle tous les jours! Ils y a juste le samedi et le dimanche où ils n'ont pas eu des mes nouvelles comme c'est fermé!
> Enfin désormais j'ai le numéro direct d'une nana...
> Au début ils te feront patienter en te disant qu'ils savent pas où il est, qu'il y a juste à patienter et à suivre le suivi sur le site.
> Maintenant j'en suis au stade des enquêtes internes et la nana reconnait que c'est bizarre que ça ne bouge pas...


 

Et bientôt il aura un rencar avec la nana


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Et bientôt il aura un rencar avec la nana


 Oh ben moi si elle m'amène mon colis demain je lui paie un verre si elle veut !!!!


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

Bon j'ai mon numero de tracking c'est bon mais c'est un numero avec NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER


----------



## tribo (6 Novembre 2008)

pas de TN pour moi mais en cours mais c'est passé en "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" et toujours prévu pour le 6 malgré le mail d'apple qui a repoussé pour le 7. Je suis pas très  confiant pour deamin


----------



## Hoowl (6 Novembre 2008)

Bon, on est le 6 nov, dans mon suivi j'ai toujours :

Shipped on: Oct 28, 2008 via Merge In Tnst NL Til
Delivers: 04 Nov, 2008 - 05 Nov, 2008 
--------------------------------------------------
suivi: 
Date de livraison estimée     06 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)     
État actuel de lexpédition    En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais

Mais toujours pas de tracking number ... 
Hier j'ai apellé Apple, selon le gars, il a pas de retard noté, je devrais le recevoir, mais bon j'y crois pas trop sans TN .... c'est possible selon vous ?


----------



## Garibaldi (6 Novembre 2008)

Amis compulsifs impatients bonjour! Apres quelques heures de sommeil(et cauchemar:UPS se mettent en greve  ), nous sommes repartis dans la bonne humeur pour une belle et douce journée à spammer F5 et invoquer tous les dieux inimaginables pour optenir le graal sacré .


----------



## Goobii (6 Novembre 2008)

BOOOOOONJOUR !!!!


----------



## Goobii (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Et moi rien... tu l'as eu comment ?
> Mais merde moi j'ai déjà eu le mail pour repousser à demain et je l'aurai encore pas ! Yen a vraiment marre !



Juste après avoir posté le message sur le forum où j'diasais que j'avais recu un mail pour annoncer le retard... Avant d'aller m'coucher, j'me suis dis, bon, on va aller voir quand même et ooooh !!! Surprise, n° TN TNT, et là ce matin je vois qu'il est à LESQUIN "OUT FOR DELIVERY" Impec !!!! J'espère qu'ils vont passés ce matin sinon j'y vais moi même, depuis le 15 oct j'attends comme un c** donc...


----------



## nbizzle (6 Novembre 2008)

BONJOUR!!!!

pour le coup je crois ke c est vraiment le bon jour pour moi!!!
voici mon tracking


ROISSY, PARIS,
FR 06/11/2008 3:18 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE KOELN (COLOGNE),
DE 06/11/2008 2:29 LECTURE AU DEPART KOELN (COLOGNE),
DE 05/11/2008 23:29 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE APELDOORN,
NL 05/11/2008 20:30 LECTURE AU DEPART 05/11/2008 16:47 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 05/11/2008 16:44 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 05/11/2008 16:44 EN TRANSIT 05/11/2008 16:44 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 05/11/2008 6:10 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE KOELN (COLOGNE),
DE 05/11/2008 3:25 LECTURE AU DEPART APELDOORN,
NL 05/11/2008 1:17 LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON KOELN (COLOGNE),
DE 04/11/2008 23:11 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE WARSAW,
PL 04/11/2008 21:12 LECTURE AU DEPART 04/11/2008 18:26 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE INCHEON,
KR 04/11/2008 10:15 LECTURE AU DEPART 04/11/2008 7:36 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE SHANGHAI,
CN 04/11/2008 4:42 LECTURE AU DEPART APELDOORN,
NL 03/11/2008 11:18 LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. SHANGHAI,
CN 03/11/2008 17:28 LECTURE D'EXPORTATION 03/11/2008 16:24 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION SHANGHAI,
CN 01/11/2008 18:58 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE CN 01/11/2008 6:32 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## titigrou (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour les copains!
"En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" et toujours livraison prévue pour aujourd'hui sur le site, malgré le mail d'apple d'hier soir disant que ce serait plus le 7.
Donc en gros, si c'est pas demain, vu que après c'est week end prolongé, je l'aurai pas avant mercredi. Si c'est le cas, ça va chier au téléphone je sens!


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

Moi  j'ai "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" et le transporteur est NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER. Mon numero de tracking c'est mon numero de reference d'expedition. Vous savez sur quel site je dois aller pour suivre ma commande?


----------



## Goobii (6 Novembre 2008)

Désolé pour toi  Je compatis tu sais, moi même je doute encore, c'est de la psychose cette livraison...


----------



## titigrou (6 Novembre 2008)

Pour vous détendre dans cette longue attente, http://desencyclopedie.wikia.com/wiki/Steve_Jobs


----------



## nbizzle (6 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Pour vous détendre dans cette longue attente, http://desencyclopedie.wikia.com/wiki/Steve_Jobs


 


LOL! pas mal le steve jobs!


----------



## Naturalys (6 Novembre 2008)

Naturalys a dit:


> A force de vous lire, faut bien que j'y mette du mien un peu !!
> 
> Ma sauce est agrémentée d'un Mcbook 13.3 et d'un iPod Touch 8Go commandée le 17 (par chèque, d'où la lenteur au début), expédiée le 28 octobre, arrivée au pays de destination lundi 3 novembre.
> Passée au statut "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" le 5 novembre (Aujourd'hui).
> ...




Yop les gars !!

Du changements pour moi, j ai un transporteur assigne, mon numero de suivi est le meme que celui dapple(donc pas le bon), Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée) et la date toujours au 6 novembre !! Et pas de mail annoncant un quelconque retard !!!
c est pour aujourdhui ou pour demain au pire. 

titigrou c est pas par hasard que j ai choisi de minscrire et de poster  Et moi je seche pas les cours !!!


----------



## Oxygen8 (6 Novembre 2008)

BONJOUR!!!!
Livraison prévue pour aujourd'hui comme toi titigrou j'ai recu mon tracking que hier soir vers 21hh!!
Et ce matin il est déja à Satolas à même pas 1h de chez moi  
voici mon tracking
SATOLAS AEROPORT,
FR	 06/11/2008	 6:10	 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
	                         6:06	 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
	                         4:42	 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
KOELN (COLOGNE),
DE	 06/11/2008	 3:37	 LECTURE AU DEPART
06/11/2008	         3:24	 LECTURE AU DEPART
KOELN (COLOGNE),
DE	 05/11/2008	 23:54	 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
NL	 05/11/2008	 13:18	 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## Pierr0t (6 Novembre 2008)

Hello !!

J'ai eu mon n° de suivi hier à 17h15.
J'avais une livraison prévue aujourd'hui mais tout portait à croire que je serais plutôt livré lundi voire mercredi...

Même au téléphone on m'a dit la semaine prochaine.

Cependant, ce matin je vois :


> LA COURNEUVE, PARIS,
> FR     06/11/2008     5:51     EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
> 06/11/2008     4:52     LECTURE A DESTINATION
> ROISSY, PARIS,
> ...



Et j'habite Paris !!!

Quelle joie d'être livré aujourd'hui 

Pour tout ceux qui n'ont pas leur n° de suivi, soit c'est un bug, soit vous ne serez pas livré...

Sur l'apple store j'ai un message "en cours de livraison".

Bonne journée à tous, je vais attendre Mr UPS


----------



## mamateremo (6 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Juste après avoir posté le message sur le forum où j'diasais que j'avais recu un mail pour annoncer le retard... Avant d'aller m'coucher, j'me suis dis, bon, on va aller voir quand même et ooooh !!! Surprise, n° TN TNT, et là ce matin je vois qu'il est à LESQUIN "OUT FOR DELIVERY" Impec !!!! J'espère qu'ils vont passés ce matin sinon j'y vais moi même, depuis le 15 oct j'attends comme un c** donc...



Oh! Un copain  Chti! (je suis de Tourcoing...)

Donc, en fait, tu as eu un tracking number cette nuit, et une livraison programmée par TNT ce matin??
Je ne desespère donc pas...


----------



## elende (6 Novembre 2008)

Salut les amis, 
j'attend moi aussi le saint graal depuis le 24 octobre. Il devrait arrivé aujourd'hui après le tracking le plus lacunaire possible:
CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
FR	 06/11/2008	 6:58	 EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
NL	 04/11/2008	 12:09	 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES
Merci M. UPS pour ce suivi plein de renseignements.


----------



## titigrou (6 Novembre 2008)

@naturalis  tu as un TN?
J'ai toujours rien là... et livraison prévue aujourd'hui ou demain... Et je sèche du coup là, en plus un cours de physique des fluides, ma matière de prédilection!  (oue je suis un peu fou je sais!).


----------



## itako (6 Novembre 2008)

État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours de livraison06 Nov. 2008

                                                                 STRASBOURG,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               06/11/2008                                                                                                                6:20                                                                                                   EN COURS DE LIVRAISON                                                                                               



Je suis rentré exprès chez moi au cas ou ils passent avant 15h, je me suis levé a 8h et j'ai pris le train  et maintenant je me tape un stresse dés que j'entends une voiture dans ma rue.. j'espère qu'il arrive ce matin parce que la fille d'ups ma dit qu'elle ne pouvait vraiment rien y faire.


----------



## eex (6 Novembre 2008)

Bon, ce dont je redoutais va surement arriver ; ma commande est programmée pour être livrée le 10. J'ai eu un espoir mardi, en lisant certains commentaires, mais aujourd'hui je pense être livré au mieux lundi (enlèvement en cours de préparation depuis hier).

Ce qui m'amène au problème : je ne serai pas du tout chez moi à ce moment là (plutôt à 500km) jusqu'à jeudi.

Il y a un moyen de s'arranger avec UPS ?
Quand j'aurai un TN...


----------



## nbizzle (6 Novembre 2008)

ups joue avec mes nerfs. livraison prevue pr aujourd hui.
J etais au tel av un pote et en regardant par la fenetre je vois un camion ups s arreter devant chez moi, je sens l adrenaline monter un ptit coup, mon attente allait etre recompensee, meme si elle n a pas ete aussi longue ke pr d autres, ms qd meme, et la je vois le livreur descendre de son camion pour apporter un colis a mon voisin d en face et moi RIEN!! trop fort! c juste marrant!! 
Ce qu il me reste a faire c de me poser et ne pas attendre...
bon courage a ts!


----------



## freefalling (6 Novembre 2008)

Tu devrais aller voir ton voisin ... il a peut-être un MacBook qui ressemble beaucoup au tient ...


----------



## nbizzle (6 Novembre 2008)

lol, non c etait un petit colis!


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

Bon bah je viens d'appeler Apple. Ma commande est toujours en "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)". Le monsieur (tres sympa et comprehensif) m'a dit que je ne serais pas livre cette semaine et ne sait pas quand je vais etre livrer la semaine (debut ou fin de semaine). Il m'a gentillement propose de lui meme un geste de commercial de 100euros sur ma commande, que je recevrais par virement sous les 5 jours apres que j'ai recu ma commande. 

Voila il faut attendre, encore attendre...


----------



## freefalling (6 Novembre 2008)

*ST JACQUES DE LA LANDE, FR	 11/06/2008	 5:08 A.M.	 OUT FOR DELIVERY*

Vite vite ... je pars à 12h ! Et ne reviens que lundi ... je serai dé-gou-té qu'on se rate !!

En tout cas, ma commande aura mis entre 4 et 6 jours à arriver (4 si on ne compte pas le week-end). Comparé aux nombreux autres acheteurs ici ... c'est un miracle


----------



## eex (6 Novembre 2008)

Je suis jaloux freefalling 
Extrêmement jaloux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

Macbook Alu 2.4 + Housse BE.EZ

Commandé le 16 octobre (chèque)
Debité le 22 octobre
Expédié le 28 octobre
N°Tracking UPS le 5 novembre en début d'après midi
Reçu le 6 novembre à 10h12  

Mes colis étaient en hollande hier soir, ups a bien géré ma commande.

Date de livraison estimée par Apple: 10-11 novembre 2008


----------



## titigrou (6 Novembre 2008)

@Mii82
Tu étais prévu pour quand à la base?


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> @Mii82
> Tu étais prévu pour quand à la base?



Pour aujourd'hui...


----------



## freefalling (6 Novembre 2008)

Moi aussi je t'aime eex


----------



## mamateremo (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Bon bah je viens d'appeler Apple. Ma commande est toujours en "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)". Le monsieur (tres sympa et comprehensif) m'a dit que je ne serais pas livre cette semaine et ne sait pas quand je vais etre livrer la semaine (debut ou fin de semaine). Il m'a gentillement propose de lui meme un geste de commercial de 100euros sur ma commande, que je recevrais par virement sous les 5 jours apres que j'ai recu ma commande.
> 
> Voila il faut attendre, encore attendre...



Tu es donc en retard sur la date qui t'avait été donnée au début?
Tu devais être livré quand selon Apple?

Edit: grillé...


----------



## titigrou (6 Novembre 2008)

Ok donc comme moi aussi je suis prévu pour aujourd'hui encore sur le site, si à 17h j'ai rien, j'appelle et je gueule un coup!


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

Par contre le monsieur qui m'a repondu, m'a dit que certaines commandes avaient des dates de livraison definitives mais malheureusement la mienne n'etait pas dans la liste. 
C'est pour ca qu'il ne pouvait pas me dire si je serais livre en debut ou en fin de semaine prochaine.
J'espere pour vous que vous tomberez sur lui si vous appelez l'AS. Je n'ai pas eu besoin de lui demander quoi que ce soit il a repondu de lui meme a toutes mes questions.


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Ok donc comme moi aussi je suis prévu pour aujourd'hui encore sur le site, si à 17h j'ai rien, j'appelle et je gueule un coup!



Je ne pense pas que tu ais besoin de gueuler. Moi je n'ai rien fait, j'ai parle calmement et il m'a propose le geste commercial de lui meme. Les operateurs de l'AS n'y sont pour rien apres tout


----------



## titigrou (6 Novembre 2008)

Oui oui, non mais quand je dis gueuler c'est exprimer mon mécontentement de manière polie. Je suis pas un gros abruti qui va s'en prendre au premier gars qu'il trouve sur son chemin pour lui faire payer verbalement sa déception! lol.


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Oui oui, non mais quand je dis gueuler c'est exprimer mon mécontentement de manière polie. Je suis pas un gros abruti qui va s'en prendre au premier gars qu'il trouve sur son chemin pour lui faire payer verbalement sa déception! lol.



Loin de moi l'idee de vouloir te traiter d'abruti lol


----------



## Mogwai (6 Novembre 2008)

Le plus marrant, c'est que lorsque j'ai commandé par téléphone (ADC oblige), le mec au bout du fil m'a dit "Vous serez l'un des tout premiers à avoir cette superbe machine !".

J'aurais bien aimé être un peu plus premier que ça tout de même


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Novembre 2008)

Dans ce monde il y a des choses qui changent, et d'autres pas, comme mon statut... :hein:


----------



## titigrou (6 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh devient philosophe!
T'inquiètes Mii82, je sais bien que tu me traites pas d'adepte de bilou and co!


----------



## Pierre M (6 Novembre 2008)

Bon je suis dans le même cas que à l'aise Breizh, ça fait maintenant 2 jours que la date de livraison est dépassée (celle dite à l'achat au tel) est 6 jour pour celle visible sur le suivi en ligne ... J'ai appelé hier, ils ont lancé une enquete interne, résultats dans les 24h ... je viens d'appeller car ça fait 24h maintenant et ... toujours rien : "On aura les résultats imminemment" ... rien de plus rien de moins ... il m'a quand même assuré que je recevrai un jour la commande, me voilà rassuré


----------



## bobouel (6 Novembre 2008)

HAHAHA !!

Sa y es !! Je l'es reçu a l'instant !!
Pour info :
Commandé (macbook pro entré de gamme + ipod gravé) le 18 au matin.
Mail de confirmation de commande reçu le 22 (car paiement par virement).
Expédié le 29
Facture reçu le 3 novembre
Colis reçu le 6 novembre a 11h20

Et pourtant j'habite au fin foind des montagnes ...

Bonne attente à ceux aui attendent encore ... et on se retrouve sur le fil des première impressions ...

Espérons qu'a l'ouverture il n'y aura aucune mauvaise surprise  ...


----------



## titigrou (6 Novembre 2008)

Mdr  encore heureux vu le prix qu'on paye.
Perso, j'aurai préféré payer 15 euros de ports et avoir un suivi et une expédition rapide!


----------



## freefalling (6 Novembre 2008)

Aller, aller UPS .... plus que 30 minutes avant que je parte ... HAAAAAAAAAA !!


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

Ce qui est bien dans cette attente, c'est que je vais payer mon Macbook 2.4Ghz au prix du 2Ghz avec un iPod gratuit. C'est pas mal finalement.


----------



## Mogwai (6 Novembre 2008)

Une petite question : tu as eu un tracking number avant de recevoir la commande ? Et si oui, à quel moment ?


----------



## freefalling (6 Novembre 2008)

CA Y EST, COLIS RECU.

BILAN : Commande passée le vendredi 31/11 au soir. Recu le 6/11 à 11h30.

A BIENTOT sur un autre fil. Courage aux prochains !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

Mogwai a dit:


> Une petite question : tu as eu un tracking number avant de recevoir la commande ? Et si oui, à quel moment ?


 

J'avais déjà le numéro de suivi apple en 808
Moi j'ai eu le numéro de suivi ups hier, et je l'ai reçu ce matin.


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

popomme a dit:


> J'avais déjà le numéro de suivi apple en 808
> Moi j'ai eu le numéro de suivi ups hier, et je l'ai reçu ce matin.



Moi aussi j'ai un numero appel en 808. 
Tu as recu ton numero UPS apres combien de temps?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai un numero appel en 808.
> Tu as recu ton numero UPS apres combien de temps?


 
Hier matin, j'ai eu comme transporteur assigné NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER, j'ai testé mon numéro d'expédition apple en 808xxxxxx  sur le site de UPS, et j'avais rien. En début d'aprèm j'ai eu le numéro de suivi UPS.


----------



## Zemou (6 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est, je commence à devenir un aigri !
J'ai commandé tardivement (le 20) mais quand je vois des gens qui ont commandé après moi le recevoir...
Faut absoluement que Monsieur UPS passe aujourd'hui ! :rateau:


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

popomme a dit:


> Hier matin, j'ai eu comme transporteur assigné NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER, j'ai testé mon numéro d'expédition apple en 808xxxxxx  sur le site de UPS, et j'avais rien. En début d'aprèm j'ai eu le numéro de suivi UPS.



Ah peut etre que j'aurais la meme chose aujourd'hui.
Un espoir?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Ah peut etre que j'aurais la meme chose aujourd'hui.
> Un espoir?


 
Soyez patient, l'attente sera récompensée, le mien reçu ce matin est parfait. Je l'aime déjà


----------



## Garibaldi (6 Novembre 2008)

freefalling a dit:


> CA Y EST, COLIS RECU.
> 
> BILAN : Commande passée le vendredi 31/11 au soir. Recu le 6/11 à 11h30.
> 
> A BIENTOT sur un autre fil. Courage aux prochains !!!



La vie est injuste . Apple le demontre encore 
Profites en bien.
J'aimerais bien raler mais bon le mien est prevu pour le 11/11 donc bon j'ai rien à dire.... tampis: C'EST LONG BORDEL!  ca fait du bien 
Courage à tous.


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

popomme a dit:


> Soyez patient, l'attente sera récompensée, le mien reçu ce matin est parfait. Je l'aime déjà



Je suis plus a une semaine pres la. En plus j'ai eu droit a un remboursement de 100euros, c'est deja pas mal.


----------



## Pierre M (6 Novembre 2008)

popomme a dit:


> Soyez patient, l'attente sera récompensée, le mien reçu ce matin est parfait. Je l'aime déjà


 

La patience a des limites quand même ... c'est clair que c'est rageant de voir que certains qui ont commandé il y a 5 jours viennent de le recevoir alors que d'autres, dont je fais parti, qui ont commandé le 15 octobre dernier attendent toujours tout en n'ayant aucune trace de tracking number et avec ce pu**** de "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - expédition dans les délais" évidemment le délais étant expiré depuis quelques jours ... bref la claque quoi!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Novembre 2008)

Pierre M a dit:


> La patience a des limites quand même ... c'est clair que c'est rageant de voir que certains qui ont commandé il y a 5 jours viennent de le recevoir alors que d'autres, dont je fais parti, qui ont commandé le 15 octobre dernier attendent toujours tout en n'ayant aucune trace de tracking number et avec ce pu**** de "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - expédition dans les délais" évidemment le délais étant expiré depuis quelques jours ... bref la claque quoi!



Je ne dirais pas mieux...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Novembre 2008)

Wahoo... Ca y est il commence a être déserté ce topic: personne n'a posté depuis presque 30 minutes alors qu'on est en pleine journée !!!


----------



## Pierre M (6 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Wahoo... Ca y est il commence a être déserté ce topic: personne n'a posté depuis presque 30 minutes alors qu'on est en pleine journée !!!


 
On est tellement dépité qu'on sait plus quoi dire ... en tout cas moi c'est presque ça!


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Wahoo... Ca y est il commence a être déserté ce topic: personne n'a posté depuis presque 30 minutes alors qu'on est en pleine journée !!!



Je suis avec toi A l'aise Breizh!


----------



## itako (6 Novembre 2008)

Moi je vais a la fenêtre toute les 5minutes.


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjours amis désespérés ! 

Je me lève et au surprise !!!! Mon statut sur le site Apple... n'a pas changé !!

Allez j'appelle...


----------



## Garibaldi (6 Novembre 2008)

Au fil du temps qui passe, le defouloir se vide c'est sur...
puis ah part un "CA SOULE D'ATTENDRE"* ou "CA VA GUEULER "*, on peut pas dire grand chose 
*C'est vrai


----------



## titigrou (6 Novembre 2008)

Oue c'est un peu ça...
Pour couronner le tout, y a un déménagement en bas de chez moi, donc j'entends des bruits de porte de camionnettes, et je sursaute à chaque fois!!!!


----------



## Garibaldi (6 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Moi je vais a la fenêtre toute les 5minutes.


LOL il est pas sensé arriver le 12-13 (comme t'as signature l'indique)?(et oui ca va poutrer )

EDIT:C'est l'un des rares moments de la vie ou l'on souhaite que le temps s'accelere!


----------



## Pierre M (6 Novembre 2008)

Et du point de vue juridique vous savez quelle marge de manoeuvre on a ? Genre on pourrait se renseigner au près de 60 Millions de consommateurs pour savoir quelle pour être la marche à suivre pour faire valoir nos droits ... de consommateurs!

Je dis pas ça pour les délais en retard de 2-3 jours ... mais passé 1 semaine on est en droit de faire quelque chose non ?

Vous en pensez quoi ?
ça se trouve c'est une utopie ... comme la réception de ma commande !


----------



## Goobii (6 Novembre 2008)

Ils ont un jour de retard, j'ai le droit aux 100 Euros ?
Apparemment pour moi, ça ne devrait pas tarder... d'ici qqs heures, l'angoisse c'est que Cdscount galère à m'envoyer mon WD Scorpio à 7200 Trs/min alors que j'ai commandé le 2 nov en chronopost (15Euros) !!!! t pas moyen d'avoir un n° d'appel où gueuler !


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Bon, je raccroche d'avec Apple, moins bien que celle d'hier mais bon... d'ailleurs elle savait que j'avais appelé. 

Donc ils ont fait une demande hier à la Hollande pour que mon colis soit envoyé le plus vite possible mais bien sur pas de réponse. Elle me parle de demain ou de début de semaine prochaine, s'excuse bla bla bla cause toujours on s'en fout ! 

Elle commence à me dire que ça part de Shanghaï etc je la stoppe et me lance dans un speech. Je lui ai donc dit que je comprends tout à fait qu'il puisse y avoir des retards, ça arrive, mais que là mon ordi est parti de Chine le 27 et qu'il est en Hollande au moins depuis lundi. Que si certes j'admets les délais de fabrication quand je commande un produit nouveau, j'ai beaucoup plus de mal avec des délais de logistiques comme ce qui se passe là. 
J'ai donc demandé un geste commercial. Je dois les recontacter une fois la commande reçue. 

J'en ai marre


----------



## Garibaldi (6 Novembre 2008)

A mon avis(sans m'y connaitre),il n'y aura pas grand chose à faire(en general tu as le droit d'annuler une commande, chose qu'apple inclus meme sans retard, 14 jours apres reception du colis).
Juste, et peut etre, un dédommagement de la part d'apple (qui essaie d'arrondir les angles quand meme).
A verifier biensur.


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

Pierre M a dit:


> Et du point de vue juridique vous savez quelle marge de manoeuvre on a ? Genre on pourrait se renseigner au près de 60 Millions de consommateurs pour savoir quelle pour être la marche à suivre pour faire valoir nos droits ... de consommateurs!
> 
> Je dis pas ça pour les délais en retard de 2-3 jours ... mais passé 1 semaine on est en droit de faire quelque chose non ?
> 
> ...



Bah moi je devais etre livrer aujourd'hui, ce qui n'est pas le cas. J'ai donc appele l'AS et ils m'ont propose d'eux meme un remboursement de 100euros.


----------



## titigrou (6 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'avoir Madame Apple au tel, super gentille en plus! Elle fait en sorte que ce soit livré demain ou lundi!
Si c'est pas demain, ce sera donc lundi 10, soit 4 jours de retard par rapport à ce qui est indiqué sur le site... ;(
Arf, elle m'as rien proposé moi!


----------



## Sevillano (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai longuement suivi vos posts avant de me décider à participer car je trouve que malheureusement les commandes de macbook manque totalement de rationalité     

Alors je vous raconte : 

Adresse dexpédition    PARIS, FR    03 Nov. 2008
Date de livraison estimée     12 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)     
État actuel de lexpédition    En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais    07 Nov. 2008
Signée par

alors je n'ai pas de tracking encore ou peut être n'en aurais je même pas  :roll: 

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire à quoi correspond la date du 7 Nov, est celle de sortie des dépots hollandais ou avec de la chance cella a laquelle je recevrai mon petit.

P.S : plus de détails sur ma commande, commandé le 30 Oct au apple store avec ipod nano (les deux non customizé), expédié le 3 nov. Argent prélevé du compte et facture disponible en telechargement sur le site


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Bah moi je devais etre livrer aujourd'hui, ce qui n'est pas le cas. J'ai donc appele l'AS et ils m'ont propose d'eux meme un remboursement de 100euros.


 Moi c'était hier puis aujourd'hui et on me propose rien... quitte à ne pas avoir de chance, autant que ce soit jusqu'au bout


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Moi c'était hier puis aujourd'hui et on me propose rien... quitte à ne pas avoir de chance, autant que ce soit jusqu'au bout



Par contre mon statut est "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" je sais pas si le meme pour toi.
Le monsieur m'a propose 100euros de remboursement et l'a inscrit dans mon dossier il m'a meme donne un numero de procedure. Donc la au moins je suis sur d'avoir mon geste commercial.


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir Madame Apple au tel, super gentille en plus! Elle fait en sorte que ce soit livré demain ou lundi!
> Si c'est pas demain, ce sera donc lundi 10, soit 4 jours de retard par rapport à ce qui est indiqué sur le site... ;(
> Arf, elle m'as rien proposé moi!



Je suis pas sure qu'elle puisse t'assurer quoi que ce soit. A moins que tu fasses parti de la liste dont m'a parle mon operateur quand je l'ai appele...


----------



## Garibaldi (6 Novembre 2008)

@ Sevillano:
Le tracking number apparait , apparement et generalement, 48H avant la livraison(dans les temps pour toi. donc pas d'enervement, juste de l'impatience, comme  moi ).
De plus j'ai cru comprendre, toujours d'apres les reponses ici, que c'est un peu la folie coté transporteur: Par exemple quelques personnes ont recu leur tracking dans la nuit, et devrait, normalement, recevoir l'ordi le lendemain.
Donc Je comprends ton impatience(je suis dans le meme cas que toi), mais on doit prendre notre mal en patience.
Certains sont beaucoup moins chanceux avec leur livraison, je les plains.(un peu comme ce qui ont des soucis à la livraison avec leur ordi: pixel mort, fissure etc. les boules).

Cela t'empeche pas de te defouler ici, c'est fait pour xD


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Par contre mon statut est "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" je sais pas si le meme pour toi.
> Le monsieur m'a propose 100euros de remboursement et l'a inscrit dans mon dossier il m'a meme donne un numero de procedure. Donc la au moins je suis sur d'avoir mon geste commercial.


 Moi pas de changement


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Moi pas de changement



Je pense que ca devrait pas tarder pour toi. Nos commandes avaient l'air de se suivre de quelques heures.


----------



## mamateremo (6 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai longuement suivi vos posts avant de me décider à participer car je trouve que malheureusement les commandes de macbook manque totalement de rationalité
> 
> ...



Alors, j'ai mis un peu de temps à comprendre...
Mais la date du 7 correspond à la date du rafraichissement de ton statut: aujourd'hui... En Asie!
A mon avis, ton ordi est soit encore à shangai, soit dans les airs vers l'europe...


----------



## Phoenix111 (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous! Je me joins à vous dans cette douleur intenable!



Sevillano a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai longuement suivi vos posts avant de me décider à participer car je trouve que malheureusement les commandes de macbook manque totalement de rationalité
> 
> ...


Sevillano j'ai tout pareil que toi (mis à part que moi c'est pas Paris mais Fontenay-sous-Bois juste à coté dans le 94 , et que j'ai commandé le 29 à 22h30).
Cependant tout à l'heure j'ai reçu ma facture avec écrit en haut à droite:
TNT Post
Port betaald
Port Payé
Pays-Bas

Ca veut dire qu'il est aux Pays-Bas je suppose, mais pourtant je n'ai pas de TN


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Mouais...


----------



## mamateremo (6 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous! Je me joins à vous dans cette douleur intenable!
> 
> 
> Sevillano j'ai tout pareil que toi (mis à part que moi c'est pas Paris mais Fontenay-sous-Bois juste à coté dans le 94 , et que j'ai commandé le 29 à 22h30).
> ...


Ben non, c'est que c'est un centre d'envoi hollandais...
Il y a quelques temps, ça venait d'Irlande!


----------



## Phoenix111 (6 Novembre 2008)

Tu veux dire qu'ils m'envoient la facture sans avoir reçu ma commande?


----------



## tribo (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rentre juste de cours et là surprise... Pas de mise à jour sur le site d'apple. J'étais sensé le recevoir aujourd'hui et j'ai toujours pas de TN...

Hier j'ai appelé Apple et le mec m'avait dit que pour aujourd'hui c'était bon normalement...IL m'a bien raconté des cracks...

J'attends le milieu d'aprèm pour appeler Apple. Ca commence à bien faire (expédition le 28 et réception prévu le 6 alors que normalement c'était le 4...)


----------



## mamateremo (6 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'ils m'envoient la facture sans avoir reçu ma commande?



Si, ta commande, ils l'ont eue!
Ton statut doit être sur expédié non sur ton suivi de commande?

Ils envoient la facture dès que c'est expédié... Après, que tu reçoives ton ordi 2jours ou 2 semaines après, ça ne les regarde plus...Malheureusement...


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

tribo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je rentre juste de cours et là surprise... Pas de mise à jour sur le site d'apple. J'étais sensé le recevoir aujourd'hui et j'ai toujours pas de TN...
> 
> ...


 Fais la queue  Et bienvenue au club :rose: lol


----------



## http (6 Novembre 2008)

Bon, j'y vais de ma petit chansonnette:

J'ai commandé dimanche 2 novembre un MacBook Pro 17" @2.5 GHz.
J'ai pris l'option HDD 320 Go @7200 tr/mn et la télécommande.

Aujourd'hui 6 novembre, j'ai reçu ce matin un numéro de tracking UPS m'indiquant qu'il est parti de Shanghaï vers 09H00 heure de Paris.

D'après vous, quel jour ai-je des chances de le recevoir en Ile-de-France d'ici la fin de la semaine ?
Ca me paraît limite pour demain ou même samedi...
Du coup, peut-être lundi 10 ? Parce que sinon, le 11 étant férié, ça repousserait à mercredi 12 

Vous pencheriez pour quelle hypothèse ?


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

tribo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je rentre juste de cours et là surprise... Pas de mise à jour sur le site d'apple. J'étais sensé le recevoir aujourd'hui et j'ai toujours pas de TN...
> 
> ...



Bah c'etait sur que t'allais pas le recevoir aujourd'hui, vu que t'avais pas de tracking number. C'est ce qu'on repete depuis hier.
Maintenant t'es le bienvenu au club, on a plus qu'a attendre tous ensemble.


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

http a dit:


> Bon, j'y vais de ma petit chansonnette:
> 
> J'ai commandé dimanche 2 novembre un MacBook Pro 17" @2.5 GHz.
> J'ai pris l'option HDD 320 Go @7200 tr/mn et la télécommande.
> ...




UPS ne livre pas le samedi.
Demain faut pas rever mais sait on jamais. Je pencherais pour lundi dans ton cas, voire mercredi


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Owi owi ! Bourrons nous la gueule pour attendre !


----------



## Garibaldi (6 Novembre 2008)

En grande majorité, la date indiquée est la bonne date. Apres il peut avoir des surprises, bonnes comme mauvaise(assez rare, mais toujours presente malheuresement pour les mauvaises).


----------



## Phoenix111 (6 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Si, ta commande, ils l'ont eue!
> Ton statut doit être sur expédié non sur ton suivi de commande?
> 
> Ils envoient la facture dès que c'est expédié... Après, que tu reçoives ton ordi 2jours ou 2 semaines après, ça ne les regarde plus...Malheureusement...


Oui il a été expédié le 3 novembre. Mais qui m'envoie la facture? Apple ou TNT aux Pays-Bas?

edit: je viens de comprendre que tu n'as pas compris la tournure de ma phrase tout à l'heure.
Quand je disais "commande" je voulais dire mon MBP. Donc en fait je demandais si TNT m'avait envoyé ma facture sans même avoir reçu mon MBP?


----------



## titigrou (6 Novembre 2008)

Oue buvons pour oublier les amis!!!


----------



## tribo (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Bah c'etait sur que t'allais pas le recevoir aujourd'hui, vu que t'avais pas de tracking number. C'est ce qu'on repete depuis hier.
> Maintenant t'es le bienvenu au club, on a plus qu'a attendre tous ensemble.




Ca je le savais mais bon, on pouvait toujours espérer un TN durant la nuit 
Puis bon comme le gar hier il avait l'air sûr de son coup et bien je me plaisais à y croire...

Et puis maintenant comme j'ai toujours pas de TN c'est roussi aussi pour demain donc ça reporte à mercredi...


----------



## Pierr0t (6 Novembre 2008)

Je l'ai !!! UPS est passé à 13h 
Je vous quitte, je vais profiter de mon premier mac. 

Bonne chance à tous


----------



## titigrou (6 Novembre 2008)

Appel de UPS
ils arrivent!!!!!!


----------



## Sevillano (6 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Alors, j'ai mis un peu de temps à comprendre...
> Mais la date du 7 correspond à la date du rafraichissement de ton statut: aujourd'hui... En Asie!
> A mon avis, ton ordi est soit encore à shangai, soit dans les airs vers l'europe...




Non je ne pense pas car en les appelant une première fois ils m'ont dit qu'il etait deja en hollande depuis lundi


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Appel de UPS
> ils arrivent!!!!!!


Content pour toi  Tu pourras nous résumer toutes les étapes de ta commandes ? 

Je vais me suicider, je reviens


----------



## tribo (6 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Appel de UPS
> ils arrivent!!!!!!




Félicitations, arf encore un qui va quitter le topic...
Sinon t'avais bien un TN toi?


----------



## Sevillano (6 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous! Je me joins à vous dans cette douleur intenable!
> 
> 
> Sevillano j'ai tout pareil que toi (mis à part que moi c'est pas Paris mais Fontenay-sous-Bois juste à coté dans le 94 , et que j'ai commandé le 29 à 22h30).
> ...



Au fait moi ma facture je peux l'imprimer sur le site, ca me dit que les frais de ports sont payés mais j'ai pas autant de details que toi

J'ajoute, j'ai bien des numeros de trackings pour mes deux colis, l'un correspondant à  Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r. et un autre pour  Walsh Western B.V

A prioiri, ce ne sont pas les bon et je devrai avoir prochainement le vrai TN pour UPS, a vérifier tout ca


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

ya quoi apres "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" parce que j'ai ca mais toujours pas de tracking UPS ni TNT


----------



## gavroche(e) (6 Novembre 2008)

Ce matin j'ai eu un très sympathique monsieur d'apple au tel et je n'ai pas eu besoin de lui poser une seule question il y a répondu tout seul. 
Comme je suis passée à "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final" cette nuit je pensais que la date de livraison serais respectée (6 novembre) même sans tracking... Evidemment c'est pas le cas mais d'après le monsieur il est certain que je reçoive mon colis lundi donc je lui fais confiance sinon ça va barder  
A mon avis ceux qui ont un colis prévu pour aujourd'hui devrait être dans le même cas que moi donc pas le peine d'attendre UPS aujourd'hui (n'es ce pas titigrou )


----------



## tribo (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> ya quoi apres "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" parce que j'ai ca mais toujours pas de tracking UPS ni TNT




après je crois que c'est ça "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais", enfin c'est ce que j'ai moi mais il doit y avoir le TN et je crois qu'il y a encore d'auters étapes après (si je me rappelle le suivi de ma copine qui elle a eu son macbook...commandé après le mien...oui c'est injuste...)


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Novembre 2008)

Je viens raccrocher d'avec Apple...
Ils n'ont toujours pas de nouvelles... Ils lancent une troisième enquête avec un autre département pour essayer de savoir où il est...
Ca laisse rêveur...


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

tribo a dit:


> après je crois que c'est ça "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais", enfin c'est ce que j'ai moi mais il doit y avoir le TN et je crois qu'il y a encore d'auters étapes après (si je me rappelle le suivi de ma copine qui elle a eu son macbook...commandé après le mien...oui c'est injuste...)



"En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" je l'ai deja eu 2 fois je pense pas que je l'ai encore une troisieme fois lol


----------



## bobouel (6 Novembre 2008)

Mogwai a dit:


> Une petite question : tu as eu un tracking number avant de recevoir la commande ? Et si oui, à quel moment ?



J'ai eu le tracking number le meme jour que le jour de livraison.... ou peut etre quelques heures avant ...


----------



## gavroche(e) (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> ya quoi apres "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" parce que j'ai ca mais toujours pas de tracking UPS ni TNT



A mon avis c'est la dernière étape avant la livraison chez le client mais pas sure


----------



## tribo (6 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Je viens raccrocher d'avec Apple...
> Ils n'ont toujours pas de nouvelles... Ils lancent une troisième enquête avec un autre département pour essayer de savoir où il est...
> Ca laisse rêveur...



tu vas finir par l'avoir gratuit ton ordi...
Sinon, ils ne peuvent pas t'en renvoyer un plutôt que d'attendre de le retrouver? Ca me paraîtrait plus logique


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

gavroche(e) a dit:


> A mon avis c'est la dernière étape avant la livraison chez le client mais pas sure



Je pense aussi mais reste a savoir combien de temps je vais rester a cette etape.


----------



## Pierre M (6 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Je viens raccrocher d'avec Apple...
> Ils n'ont toujours pas de nouvelles... Ils lancent une troisième enquête avec un autre département pour essayer de savoir où il est...
> Ca laisse rêveur...


 
 Ah oué quand même, t'arrives à garder ton calme dans pareille situation ? Moi je ne peux pas! entre 17 et 18h aujourd'hui je les rappellerai aussi et je m'entendrai surement dire qu'ils vont engager une 2ème enquete interne ... bref ça sent vraiment pas bon tout ça!


----------



## gavroche(e) (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Je pense aussi mais reste a savoir combien de temps je vais rester a cette etape.


Pareil  Si ça peux t'aider mon mac + ipod ont été envoyé le 28 octobre et livraison prévue pour aujourd'hui mais finalement je l'ai _"certainement"_ lundi


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

gavroche(e) a dit:


> Pareil  Si ça peux t'aider mon mac + ipod ont été envoyé le 28 octobre et livraison prévue pour aujourd'hui mais finalement je l'ai _"certainement"_ lundi



Expedié le 27 moi exactement la meme commande je devais le recevoir hier puis aujourd'hui et maintenant je sais pas lol. Les 100euros de remboursement me font patienter.


----------



## gavroche(e) (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Expedié le 27 moi exactement la meme commande je devais le recevoir hier puis aujourd'hui et maintenant je sais pas lol. Les 100euros de remboursement me font patienter.


Tiens on ne m'a pas proposé ces 100 euros de remboursement... Tu penses que je peux y prétendre ? on te les a proposé ou bien tu as insisté ? 
Entre ceux qui commandent après moi mais sont livrés avant moi et ceux qui obtiennent 100 euros j'ai comme l'impression de me faire avoir...


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

gavroche(e) a dit:


> Tiens on ne m'a pas proposé ces 100 euros de remboursement... Tu penses que je peux y prétendre ? on te les a proposé ou bien tu as insisté ?
> Entre ceux qui commandent après moi et ceux qui obtiennent 100 euros j'ai comme l'impression de me faire avoir...



J'ai rien demande. En fait j'ai juste appeler pour savoir ou en etait ma commande tout simplement et le mec s'est excuse du retard. Il m'a dit que toutes les commandes etaient arrivees en meme temps en Hollande et que le transporteur avait du mal a s'en sortir. 
Apres il a verifie ou en etait ma commande et apres avoir verifier il ne pouvait pas me dire si j'allais le recevoir en debut ou en fin de la semaine prochaine. Du coup il m'a propose de lui meme un geste commercial. Il a fait joindre a mon dossier un papier comme quoi j'avais droit a 100euros de remboursement, il m'a meme donne un numero de procedure. Tres sympa le mec.
Je pense que toi aussi tu dois y avoir droit. Tu devrais les appeler. Le mec s'appelait Remy si tu tombe sur lui tu verras il est tres serviable.


----------



## Phoenix111 (6 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Au fait moi ma facture je peux l'imprimer sur le site, ca me dit que les frais de ports sont payés mais j'ai pas autant de details que toi
> 
> J'ajoute, j'ai bien des numeros de trackings pour mes deux colis, l'un correspondant à Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r. et un autre pour Walsh Western B.V
> 
> A prioiri, ce ne sont pas les bon et je devrai avoir prochainement le vrai TN pour UPS, a vérifier tout ca


J'ai reçu ma facture par la poste donc tu devrai la recevoir aussi aujourd'hui ou demain.
Pour les numéros de tracking, j'ai comme toi, l'un pour l'ipod et l'autre pour le MBP, avec les même livreurs.
J'espère que j'aurais mon TN demain le 7 nov, date à laquelle mon suivi doit être mis à jour (normalement :mouais


----------



## Sevillano (6 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> J'ai reçu ma facture par la poste donc tu devrai la recevoir aussi aujourd'hui ou demain.
> Pour les numéros de tracking, j'ai comme toi, l'un pour l'ipod et l'autre pour le MBP, avec les même livreurs.
> J'espère que j'aurais mon TN demain le 7 nov, date à laquelle mon suivi doit être mis à jour (normalement :mouais




Et bien esperons esperons 

Moi j'ai été tellement subjugué par le 7 Nov que je me suis dit wow je l'aurai ptétre le 7 et je pourrai faire joujou avec ce weekend prolongé


----------



## rahziel (6 Novembre 2008)

Bon le mien vient d'être livré ....
Bon courage à ceux qui attendent


----------



## mamateremo (6 Novembre 2008)

rahziel a dit:


> Bon le mien vient d'être livré ....
> Bon courage à ceux qui attendent



Wow! Que de messages depuis le 07/10! 

Profites en bien...


----------



## titigrou (6 Novembre 2008)

Non non, aucun TN pour moi, mais je l'ai quand même reçu là!
Le gars de UPS, super cool, m'as dit que c'était apple qui merdait!


----------



## rahziel (6 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Wow! Que de messages depuis le 07/10!
> 
> Profites en bien...



oui vient de voir ça, j'ai les doigts fatigués à force de taper sans arrêt avec tous ces messages ...


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Non non, aucun TN pour moi, mais je l'ai quand même reçu là!
> Le gars de UPS, super cool, m'as dit que c'était apple qui merdait!


 Content pour toi  

Et moi ?


----------



## tribo (6 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Non non, aucun TN pour moi, mais je l'ai quand même reçu là!
> Le gars de UPS, super cool, m'as dit que c'était apple qui merdait!




Bon je vais quand même rester chez moi (de toute façon j'ai une boite de vitesse à dessiner) au cas ou ups appelle alors...
Tu me redonnes espoir...
Profites bien de ta machine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2008)

Après une attente interminable, l'état de ma commande vient enfin de changer en : *Prêt(s) à l'expédition*

Combien de temps avez-vous attendu (approximativement) avant de reçcvoir votre précieux colis ? 

J'ai bien une date sur ma fiche commande mais je sais qu'Apple gonfle les délais abusément


----------



## Pierre M (6 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Non non, aucun TN pour moi, mais je l'ai quand même reçu là!
> Le gars de UPS, super cool, m'as dit que c'était apple qui merdait!


 

Dis moi, ok aucun TN avant réception de ton joujou mais les messages de suivi évoluaient ils ? Genre t'avais "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais " et autre chose après ou c'était resté bloqué sur ça ?


----------



## Naturalys (6 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Non non, aucun TN pour moi, mais je l'ai quand même reçu là!
> Le gars de UPS, super cool, m'as dit que c'était apple qui merdait!



Olala !!
Peut etre que je l'aurais aussi !!
Tu habites où sur Bordeaux???


----------



## Goobii (6 Novembre 2008)

J'viens de recevoir le mien et là booom UN PIXEL VERT HS
Jinstalle windows pour tenter de le récupérer ac ces fameuses vidéos !! Si pas, j'appelle Apple ds la foulée  Jsuis blasé !


----------



## Sevillano (6 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> J'viens de recevoir le mien et là booom UN PIXEL VERT HS
> Jinstalle windows pour tenter de le récupérer ac ces fameuses vidéos !! Si pas, j'appelle Apple ds la foulée  Jsuis blasé !



Si je puis me permettre, elles servent à koi ces videos?


----------



## Goobii (6 Novembre 2008)

a "réveiller" le pixel en question...


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

J'y crois pas !!!! Je l'aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!! :love::love::love:


----------



## Sevillano (6 Novembre 2008)

D'accord 

Bon ben bonne chance en tout cas


----------



## eex (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" je l'ai deja eu 2 fois je pense pas que je l'ai encore une troisieme fois lol



Moi c'était
En cours d'acheminenement vers le pays de destination (un truc dans le style)
En cours d'acheminement vers le client

Là maintenant il est bloqué à "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"


----------



## benjir (6 Novembre 2008)

Commandé un MBP 2.8 Ghz, 4Go, 320 Gb @ 7200 Rpm, ainsi qu'un nano gris non gravé, une imprimante canon, ainsi qu'une souris et clavier sans fil sur le store suisse éducation le 16 oct, date prévue le 6-7, repoussée au 10 et toujours pas de TN.... Etat Livraison programmée par notre transoprteur final....
Selon l' iGuy, il devrait arriver réellement lundi...


----------



## Sevillano (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> J'y crois pas !!!! Je l'aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!! :love::love::love:



Félicitations

Et tu avais un numéro de tracking ou pas??
C'était marqué koi sur ton suivi apple?


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> J'y crois pas !!!! Je l'aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!! :love::love::love:



Bon bah je dois etre le seul a pas l'avoir...


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Félicitations
> 
> Et tu avais un numéro de tracking ou pas??
> C'était marqué koi sur ton suivi apple?


 Pas de TN, sur le site Apple il y a marqué livraison hier lol et acheminement vers le client :mouais:

Olala trop bien !


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

eex a dit:


> Moi c'était
> En cours d'acheminenement vers le pays de destination (un truc dans le style)
> En cours d'acheminement vers le client
> 
> Là maintenant il est bloqué à "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"



Apres "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" j'ai eu encore une fois "En cours d'acheminement vers le client"


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Bon bah je dois etre le seul a pas l'avoir...


 Courage, la journée n'est pas finie 

Bon courage à tous


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Pas de TN, sur le site Apple il y a marqué livraison hier lol et acheminement vers le client :mouais:
> 
> Olala trop bien !



UPS ou TNT?


----------



## tribo (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Bon bah je dois etre le seul a pas l'avoir...



Non moi aussi mais sans les 100 euros....


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> UPS ou TNT?


 UPS, livraison à 16h


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> UPS, livraison à 16h



C'est super que tu l'ai en tout cas. N'oublies pas de nous faire de belles photo pour la galerie Switch si tu peux.


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> C'est super que tu l'ai en tout cas. N'oublies pas de nous faire de belles photo pour la galerie Switch si tu peu.


 Je le fais là 

J'aime prendre mon temps pour déballer mes jouets :love:


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Je le fais là
> 
> J'aime prendre mon temps pour déballer mes jouets :love:



Tiens tu devrais les appeler pour profiter du geste commercial


----------



## thisebi (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Bon bah je dois etre le seul a pas l'avoir...



Moi aussi je l'a toujours pas et je l'ai commander le 15 Octobre ... Il viens d'être prit en charge par ups mais tjr pas de traking


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

thisebi a dit:


> Moi aussi je l'a toujours pas et je l'ai commander le 15 Octobre ... Il viens d'être prit en charge par ups mais tjr pas de traking



Comment tu sais qu'il a ete pris en charge par UPS?


----------



## Pierre M (6 Novembre 2008)

ça rassure quand même de savoir qu'on peut être livré sans avoir de TN! L'espoir fait vivre


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Tiens tu devrais les appeler pour profiter du geste commercial


 Arf je devais être livré le 5 puis le 6 donc bon... je vais pas faire mon chieur, je l'ai eu à temps


----------



## thisebi (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Bon bah je dois etre le seul a pas l'avoir...





Mii82 a dit:


> Comment tu sais qu'il a ete pris en charge par UPS?



j'ai ce message dans le suivi d'apple



> En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur



Avant j'avais un truc du style : Prise en charge pas le transporteur final


----------



## nbizzle (6 Novembre 2008)

slt a ts,
ca y est je viens de le recevoir egalement, dc je l ai commande le 28, expedie le 1er, recu le 6 a 16h40,
bon courage a ts, je vais deguster le deballage!!!


----------



## noche84 (6 Novembre 2008)

Tssss ce matin, on sonne à la porte et je vois un facteur ( bien qu'un peu étrange que ça soit un facteur et pas the UPS guy, j'vais ouvrir la porte... Colis Yves Rocher... Maudit soit-il  )

Ensuite je reviens il y a 30 minutes à la maison et toujours rien, je vais voir sur le tracking et, surpriiiise, il a été livré mais... Chez mon voisin ( or il y avait quelqu'un a la maison, la barrière était ouverte et... bon... ) 4 ordinateurs commandés en 3 ans... Et tous les 4 ont fait escale chez le voisin d'a coté ou celui d'en face avant de passer chez moi... Ce sont des buses ( surtout qu'ils postent un petit message indiquant que le colis à été livré au n°16 ( numéro qui n'existe pas vu qu'on passe du 14 ( ma maison ) au 38... Mais bon 

Eeeenfin, tout est bien qui finit bien, les données de mon iBook sont en train d'être transférées ! Youhouuuu 

Bon courage a vous qui attendez toujours


----------



## Pierre M (6 Novembre 2008)

Ce qui est étrange dans mon cas c'est que j'ai eu "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur " pui après c'est passé "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" et depuis le 28 plus rien de changé ... J'ai bon espoir de le recevoir sans aucun autre suivi!

Edit : en fait j'ai bien "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur " dans les parties réservées au suivi sur la gauche et le "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"  dans la partie centrale de la page.


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'ai plus trop d'espoir...
Tout ce qui me reste a faire c'est attendre...


----------



## tribo (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Moi j'ai plus trop d'espoir...
> Tout ce qui me reste a faire c'est attendre...




Quand j'avais commandé mon macbook pro y a deux ans, le mec d'ups était venu me livrer vers les 18h donc... je me dis qu'avec un peu de chance...
Mais c'est vrai que ça sent le roussi


----------



## Pierre M (6 Novembre 2008)

De toute façon on a que ça à faire : attendre et attendre et espérer l'avoir pour le long week end qui se profile ... c'est frustrant mais c'est ainsi


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

Ah bah c'est bon j'ai mon numero UPS


----------



## durix (6 Novembre 2008)

Macbook commandé le 17/10 avec ipod et imprimante et toujours pas recu.
Tout ce qu'Apple me dit c'est de suivre l'évolution en ligne de mon colis, oui mais ca ne bouge pas en ligne.


----------



## Mogwai (6 Novembre 2008)

Je ne l'ai moi non plus toujours pas reçu, et je n'ai pas non plus de TN d'ailleurs.

Par contre, j'ai reçu un mail me disant que je le recevrai au plus tôt demain. Prout.


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

C'est bon j'ai appele UPS et apparement pour eux je ne serais pas livre demain donc encore un Week end sans macbook.
En plus lundi c'est meme pas sur que je sois chez moi. C'est le bad


----------



## Zemou (6 Novembre 2008)

ARG !
Pas de mouvement de mon côté alors que tout les gens qui étaient dans le même cas que moi l'ont recu 
Ils livrent jusque quelle heure UPS ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> ARG !
> Pas de mouvement de mon côté alors que tout les gens qui étaient dans le même cas que moi l'ont recu
> Ils livrent jusque quelle heure UPS ?


 

19h il me semble


----------



## V3n0m60 (6 Novembre 2008)

Ah je viens de recevoir un Mail d'Apple qui me dit que mon macbook pro a été expédié! 
Ils ont donc prévu la livraison pour le 17-18 ( commandé le  31 par tel avec l'ADC + imprimante). 
On verra ce que ça va donner!!


----------



## tribo (6 Novembre 2008)

ca vient d'évoluer pour moi,
Livraison programmée par le transporteur final 

maintenant j'ai NL distribution center d'attribué...

Impossible à suivre pour l'instant sur le site d'ups mais c'est normal, il faut attendre un peu.
Donc c'est possible que je l'ai demain (mouarf je suis pas là de l'après midi...)


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

tribo a dit:


> ca vient d'évoluer pour moi,
> Livraison programmée par le transporteur final
> 
> maintenant j'ai NL distribution center d'attribué...
> ...



J'ai eu ca hier moi et ce n'est qu'aujourd'hui que j'ai eu mon TN d'UPS


----------



## tribo (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> J'ai eu ca hier moi et ce n'est qu'aujourd'hui que j'ai eu mon TN d'UPS



Oui c'est vrai, pour ma copine ça a fait ça aussi... 
Bon je serai moins deg dans ce cas si le livreur passe pas demain...
Je pourrai même me défouler en appelant apple. :love:
Quoique non c'est pas mon genre. 
Mais comme ça, qui sait, j'aurais peut etre un bon d'achat


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

tribo a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai, pour ma copine ça a fait ça aussi...
> Bon je serai moins deg dans ce cas si le livreur passe pas demain...
> Je pourrai même me défouler en appelant apple. :love:
> Quoique non c'est pas mon genre.
> Mais comme ça, qui sait, j'aurais peut etre un bon d'achat



Je veux pas te porter la poisse lol. Je serais content si tu l'as demain.
C'est largement possible beaucoup l'ont recu sans tracking.


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Premier post depuis mon précieux, je vous le devais bien 

Bon courage pour ce qui attendent toujours, c'est bientôt la fin  Et ça en vaut l'attente :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Premier post depuis mon précieux, je vous le devais bien
> 
> Bon courage pour ce qui attendent toujours, c'est bientôt la fin  Et ça en vaut l'attente :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


 

Je dirais même plus, oh oui ça en vaut largement l'attente


----------



## Mii82 (6 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Premier post depuis mon précieux, je vous le devais bien
> 
> Bon courage pour ce qui attendent toujours, c'est bientôt la fin  Et ça en vaut l'attente :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



Bravo a toi! Et les photos??


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Bravo a toi! Et les photos??



Ca viendra


----------



## Bijot (6 Novembre 2008)

V3n0m60 a dit:


> Ah je viens de recevoir un Mail d'Apple qui me dit que mon macbook pro a été expédié!
> Ils ont donc prévu la livraison pour le 17-18 ( commandé le 31 par tel avec l'ADC + imprimante).
> On verra ce que ça va donner!!


 

Moi MBP configuré sur mesure + télécomande + I Pod nano Noir 8go gravé + imprimante commandé le 30 par internet et toujours pas expédié... j'espere que ça sera pour demain !!


----------



## Sevillano (6 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> J'ai reçu ma facture par la poste donc tu devrai la recevoir aussi aujourd'hui ou demain.
> Pour les numéros de tracking, j'ai comme toi, l'un pour l'ipod et l'autre pour le MBP, avec les même livreurs.
> J'espère que j'aurais mon TN demain le 7 nov, date à laquelle mon suivi doit être mis à jour (normalement :mouais



Alors effectivement en rentrant, j'ai trouvé ma facture dans la boite aux lettres, quelqu'un saurait combien de temps aprés, on est generalement livré???


----------



## Zemou (6 Novembre 2008)

Très variable.
Perso, j'ai reçu ma facture il y a 8 jours mais je ne suis toujours pas livré (demain ???...)


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Très variable.
> Perso, j'ai reçu ma facture il y a 8 jours mais je ne suis toujours pas livré (demain ???...)



Tiens, un compagnon d'infortune... :rateau:
Sauf que moi j'en serais à 2 semaines demain..lol


----------



## simlvdb91 (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir tout le monde 
Je viens d'arriver sur le forum et ai lu quelques pages de ce long long topic...

Personnellement j'ai commandé mon Macbook Pro (sur mesure 2.8Ghz, 320Go 7200, Remote) le 14 au soir et je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu  

Ma commande commence par un W donc si j'ai bien compris c'est TNT qui va me livrer.
Savez vous si TNT livrent le samedi ? ou si je vais devoir attendre lundi (date qui est prévu sur le store mais bon vu le nombre de personnes qui se sont fait livrer 2 jours avant )

Voilà voilà je patiente depuis presque un mois et ça commence à faire long surtout si on rajoute les 8 autres qui précèdent :hein:

Merci à vous,

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Sevillano (6 Novembre 2008)

simlvdb91 a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde
> Je viens d'arriver sur le forum et ai lu quelques pages de ce long long topic...
> 
> Personnellement j'ai commandé mon Macbook Pro (sur mesure 2.8Ghz, 320Go 7200, Remote) le 14 au soir et je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu
> ...



Si je ne me trompe pas, ttes les commandes commencent avec W et donc tu dois attendre le tracking number pour savoir qui te livre.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Novembre 2008)

simlvdb91 a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde
> Je viens d'arriver sur le forum et ai lu quelques pages de ce long long topic...
> 
> Personnellement j'ai commandé mon Macbook Pro (sur mesure 2.8Ghz, 320Go 7200, Remote) le 14 au soir et je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu
> ...



Il n' y a aucun lien entre numéro de commande et transporteur... Toutes les commandes commencent par W.
Sinon si c'est comme UPS, TNT ne doit pas livrer le samedi je pense, sauf exceptions peut être...
Au fait quel est ton statut?
Cordialement,


----------



## simlvdb91 (6 Novembre 2008)

Merci à vous deux 

Mon statut de commande est :

"Expédié le: Oct 30, 2008                                                                                                                                
Délai estimé de livraison: 11 Nov, 2008 - 12 Nov, 2008"

Et quand je clique sur suivre l'expédition j'ai ça :

"Date de livraison estimée 10 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement) 
État actuel de lexpédition En cours d'acheminement vers le client - 
 Expédition dans les délais"

J'espérai l'avoir demain ou samedi mais je suis trop gourmand...


----------



## Sevillano (6 Novembre 2008)

Adresse dexpéditionPARIS, FR03 Nov. 2008 Date de livraison estimée 12 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)  État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais07 Nov. 2008 Signée par


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Novembre 2008)

simlvdb91 a dit:


> Merci à vous deux
> 
> Mon statut de commande est :
> 
> ...



Je pense que tu le recevras aux dates indiquées mais pas avant...
Dans la plupart des cas (pas tous hein!), tu auras après ton statut actuel "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final". Tu connaitras alors ton transporteur et ton TN... A partir de là, compte environ 48h pour recevoir ton colis..


----------



## Raul10 (6 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Tiens, un compagnon d'infortune... :rateau:
> Sauf que moi j'en serais à 2 semaines demain..lol



Salut,

Comme beaucoup, j'ai reçu mon MacBook Pro hier. C'est vrai que tu n'as pas de chance. Mais courage, tu vas finir par l'avoir.


----------



## Providia (6 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Comme beaucoup, j'ai reçu mon MacBook Pro hier. C'est vrai que tu n'as pas de chance. Mais courage, tu vas finir par l'avoir.



On est tous un peu désepérés ici tu sais


----------



## Zemou (6 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Tiens, un compagnon d'infortune... :rateau:
> Sauf que moi j'en serais à 2 semaines demain..lol


J'espère pas devoir attendre autant de temps que toi ! :rateau:


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> J'espère pas devoir attendre autant de temps que toi ! :rateau:



J'espère aussi pour toi! :rateau:


----------



## Mogwai (6 Novembre 2008)

Je suis déçu, je pensais avoir mon TN ce soir, et bien ce n'est pas le cas. Enfin, il reste toujours la possibilité que je l'ai dans la nuit, je ne suis pas encore désespéré ^^


----------



## Bijot (6 Novembre 2008)

Et le miens qui n'a toujours pas été expedié... :mouais::hein::sleep::hein::rateau:


----------



## Smaxintosh (6 Novembre 2008)

Mogwai a dit:


> Je suis déçu, je pensais avoir mon TN ce soir, et bien ce n'est pas le cas. Enfin, il reste toujours la possibilité que je l'ai dans la nuit, je ne suis pas encore désespéré ^^



Très joli pseudo et très jolie musique 

Moi c'est mon imprimante qui pose probleme, j'ai appelé UPS car elle devait etre livrée aujourd'hui, ils m'ont simplement dit que le colis n'etait pas partit de chez apple ...

Quelqu'un a t'il deja recu son imprimante commandée avec son mac ?


----------



## alexnewbie (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour
je vais switcher avec un macbook rpo uniboby 2.4Ghz, 250Go 7200tr avec apple care.
Commander jeudi 6, arrivée prévu le 21 à 24 nov.
Dois-je me fier à leur prévision?


----------



## Bijot (6 Novembre 2008)

En general leurs prévisions sont à peut prêt juste ! Bien sûr y'a des exeptions !


----------



## mamateremo (6 Novembre 2008)

alexnewbie a dit:


> Bonjour
> je vais switcher avec un macbook rpo uniboby 2.4Ghz, 250Go 7200tr avec apple care.
> Commander jeudi 6, arrivée prévu le 21 à 24 nov.
> Dois-je me fier à leur prévision?



Vu comment ça se passe avec la livraison des macbooks, je te conseillerai d'attendre que les MBP soient en stock pour passer ta commande, tu l'auras dans les 3 jours...
Parce que là, 15j que la commande a été passée, et toujours pas d'idée de la date de livraison pour moi...


----------



## alexnewbie (6 Novembre 2008)

Vu que c'est mon cadeau de noël.
J'ai un peu de marge.
^^


----------



## Zemou (6 Novembre 2008)

Non, à mon avis, commander aujourd'hui ça ne pose pas de problème. Le rush du début commence à se tasser. Les derniers retardataires recoivent leurs colis (bon à quelques exceptions près ).


----------



## eex (7 Novembre 2008)

A y est, suivi est repassé à "en cours d'acheminement vers le client", toujours pas de TN 
Expédié le 30


----------



## Mii82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Yes UPS prevoit la livraison pour demain!!!


----------



## tribo (7 Novembre 2008)

Bon j'ai un TN UPS maintenant (avant yavait que le numéro en 80...)
Mais il y a pas d'info sur la commande mise à part "info de facturation reçu"
Il esr sensé partir aujourd'hui d'hollande (pour arriver le 6 selon le site d'apple donc sont un poil en retard...)
Je sens que c'est encore mort pour demain...(je vais quand même pas sécher encore une matinée...)


----------



## Mii82 (7 Novembre 2008)

tribo a dit:


> Bon j'ai un TN UPS maintenant (avant yavait que le numéro en 80...)
> Mais il y a pas d'info sur la commande mise à part "info de facturation reçu"
> Il esr sensé partir aujourd'hui d'hollande (pour arriver le 6 selon le site d'apple donc sont un poil en retard...)
> Je sens que c'est encore mort pour demain...(je vais quand même pas sécher encore une matinée...)



Pas la peine de secher je pense. Regarde juste si le suivi te dit que ta commande est en cours de livraison demain matin avant de partir en cours. Si c'est pas le cas je pense que tu peux aller en cours :rateau:


----------



## thisebi (7 Novembre 2008)

TN recu 

Apple prevois livraison demain 
UPS dit seulement qu'ils ont les infos de facturation recu


----------



## thisebi (7 Novembre 2008)

JE SERAIS LIVRER DEMAIN !!!!
JE VAIS PAS REUSSIR A DORMIR VIVE UPS

Désolé je m'emballe un peu ^^


----------



## mikeyy (7 Novembre 2008)

Salut, et bonne journée a tout ceux qui n'ont pas encore recu leur MAC ... encore une nuit a rêver de mon mbp qui se fait attendre ! 
Statut enfin changé en : Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)... date de livraison estimée le 12, alors que je l'ai commandé le 21... A croire qu'il est acheminé par les petits chinois qui le construise ... Soit, j'ai toujours une petite lueur d'espoir pour ajd:love:.... Sinon j'ai eu mon numéro de TN, NL center .... Arf... Intrackable !


----------



## brycedream (7 Novembre 2008)

Toujours pas de Numero ups pour ma part 
Livraison prévu le 10 et je suis en :
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition :
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - 
Expédition dans les délais       06 Nov. 2008(ils ont mis a jour depuis le 4 mais rien a bougé lol).

Je commence a avoir "peur" pour Lundi,vu que c'est "coincé" entre un week end et un jour férié xD
A moins que je n'ai pas de Tn ni rien et que lundi pouf la surprise xD
 m'enfin j'attendrai c'est pas tres grave


----------



## tonio08 (7 Novembre 2008)

je n'ai toujours pas de TN. Le statut est à :" enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" (au 5 novembre). La date de livraison estimée est le 10 novembre. J'espère que je vais vraiment être livré lundi !!


----------



## Providia (7 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> je n'ai toujours pas de TN. Le statut est à :" enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" (au 5 novembre). La date de livraison estimée est le 10 novembre. J'espère que je vais vraiment être livré lundi !!



Pitain mon frangin a son MacBook "Out For Delivery" alors qu'il n'a commandé que deux jours avant moi et moi j'attends toujours mon MBP pour le 12 avec un "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" qui s'éternise là... pfffffff, la vie est injuste  !


----------



## gavroche(e) (7 Novembre 2008)

Pffff.... Je suis livrée aujourd'hui mais pas moyen de s'arranger avec UPS pour une livraison en fin de journée...


----------



## GLLSMRLT (7 Novembre 2008)

Bojnour.
Moi, j'ai commandé un MCBK 2,4ghrtz (normal quoi) + apple remote + ipod + housse, avant hier mon statut était _En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais _daté au 5 nov mais aujourd'hui, j'ai exactement le même message _En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais _daté à aujourd'hui, le 7 nov. Ma livraison "dans les délais" est programmée à lundi 10, et tjs pas de tracjing...
Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## thisebi (7 Novembre 2008)

Le soleil viens de se lever, encore une belle journée a attendre l'ami d'ups pour prendre mon macbook.

Ils sont speed chez ups, TN recu hier vers 00H et actuellement en cours de livraison à 7H54. J'habite à 10min de Chilly Mazarin alors j'espere qu'il va vite arriver 

Stay tuned


----------



## tribo (7 Novembre 2008)

thisebi a dit:


> Le soleil viens de se lever, encore une belle journée a attendre l'ami d'ups pour prendre mon macbook.
> 
> Ils sont speed chez ups, TN recu hier vers 00H et actuellement en cours de livraison à 7H54. J'habite à 10min de Chilly Mazarin alors j'espere qu'il va vite arriver
> 
> Stay tuned




Exactement tout pareil mis à part que je suis à toulouse...
En cours de livraison depuis 8h34 du matin... Par contre le gar de chez ups ne peut rien faire pour arranger une livraison en fin d'aprem ou dans la matinée  car le soucis c'est que je suis en TP toute l'aprem et que c'est impossible de s'échapper...(et il m'a dit qu'il pensait que ça serait dans l'aprem...)

Je suis un peu deg mais bon j'y crois, je prie...


----------



## Mogwai (7 Novembre 2008)

Avoir un tracking number ... ça a l'air bien, je peux en avoir un moi aussi ?


----------



## tribo (7 Novembre 2008)

wah, ma sonnette vient de sonner, c'était juste la poste avec un autre paquet (je l'avais oublié celui là), quelle déception... :mouais:


----------



## GLLSMRLT (7 Novembre 2008)

J'ai téléphoné à apple, soucieux de ne pas avoir de tracking alors que ma livraison est prévue lundi, et la madame m'a dit que je l'aurais sans doute ce soir (le tracking). Il serait même possible que j'aie le mac également vu qu'ils allègent parfois leur lundi...


----------



## thisebi (7 Novembre 2008)

Ding Dong,

tiens bonjour monsieur UPS je ne vous attendais pas du tout ...

Comment ca deux colis pour moi ??? O ben je descend 

Allez on passe au déballage 

La boite est vraiment très petite !!!


----------



## tribo (7 Novembre 2008)

thisebi a dit:


> Ding Dong,
> 
> tiens bonjour monsieur UPS je ne vous attendais pas du tout ...
> 
> ...



je suis Jaloux!!!
Ils doivent arriver mais ne sachant pas à quelle heure c'est un peu de la folie...


----------



## thisebi (7 Novembre 2008)

Je vous fait quelques photos quand même et apres un petit récapitulatif de ma LONGUE commande !!


----------



## eex (7 Novembre 2008)

Ca vient de changer à "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" mais tjs pas de TN.
Bon, tant pis, j'aurai espéré un truc un chouya plus rapide


----------



## tribo (7 Novembre 2008)

petit appel d'ups pour savoir si je suis là aujourd'hui...
La Madame m'a dit qu'elle allait essayer de faire passer le transporteur ce matin... J'espère qu'elle dit vrai...


----------



## Zemou (7 Novembre 2008)

Et chez moi, toujours pas de TN, pas plus d'info. Une livraison qui était prévue hier...
Si je l'ai pas aujourd'hui, ça craint.


----------



## tribo (7 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Et chez moi, toujours pas de TN, pas plus d'info. Une livraison qui était prévue hier...
> Si je l'ai pas aujourd'hui, ça craint.



Appelle apple, on ne sait jamais. 
Sinon il faut quand même garer espoir parce qu'il y en a pas mal qui ont eu leur précieux sans TN


----------



## Naturalys (7 Novembre 2008)

ups passe aujourd'hui chez moi !!!
j'attend !!!!


----------



## tribo (7 Novembre 2008)

Naturalys a dit:


> ups passe aujourd'hui chez moi !!!
> j'attend !!!!


ils t'ont donné une heure précise?


----------



## gavroche(e) (7 Novembre 2008)

yeeeees ! je l'ai ! 
ce matin j'ai appelé ups pour leur donner le code porte et vu la compétence de la dame je me suis dis ça va foirer résultat j'ai attendu le livreur en bas de chez moi (il a eu la bonne idée de passer ce matin...) et j'ai pu le choper à temps. Surtout qu'apparemment il avait hésiter à sortir de son camion puisqu'il n'avait pas eu l'information pour le code... J'ai bien fait d'attendre dans le froid 

Bon courage pour ceux qui ne l'on pas encore ! Moi je vous quitte j'ai des trucs à déballer :love:


----------



## GLLSMRLT (7 Novembre 2008)

Ce qui est cool ici, c'est que les gens sont solidaires, ils préviennent avant de déballer, je trouve, personnellement, qu'à son échelle, c'est un grand geste.
Merci à vous


----------



## chupastar (7 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Très joli pseudo et très jolie musique
> 
> Moi c'est mon imprimante qui pose probleme, j'ai appelé UPS car elle devait etre livrée aujourd'hui, ils m'ont simplement dit que le colis n'etait pas partit de chez apple ...
> 
> Quelqu'un a t'il deja recu son imprimante commandée avec son mac ?



Tu avais commandé ton imprimante avec un ordinateur et tout n'a pas été envoyé en même temps? C'est ça?


----------



## Mii82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Il pleut et il y a le marche devant chez moi... C'est pas des bonnes conditions pour que le livreur s'arrete devant chez moi...


----------



## tribo (7 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Il pleut et il y a le marche devant chez moi... C'est pas des bonnes conditions pour que le livreur s'arrete devant chez moi...




Moi il fait beau, y a plein de places sur le parking en bas de chez moi. Toutes les conditions réuinies, pourtant il n'arrive pas


----------



## Mii82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est je l'ai !!! Le carton tout mouille mais je l'ai!!


----------



## durix (7 Novembre 2008)

J'ai l'impression que je vais être le dernier a recevoir ma commande sur ce topic...
Je suis a deux doigts d'annuler ma commande et d'aller chez Dell


----------



## Mii82 (7 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que je vais être le dernier a recevoir ma commande sur ce topic...
> Je suis a deux doigts d'annuler ma commande et d'aller chez Dell



Courage on est tous passe par la. Tu l'as commande quand?


----------



## durix (7 Novembre 2008)

J'ai passé ma commande le 17/10 et j'en suis à :
Date de livraison estimée 07 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)  
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais

Toujours pas de TN ni de transporteur attribué


----------



## Mii82 (7 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> J'ai passé ma commande le 17/10 et j'en suis à :
> Date de livraison estimée 07 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)
> État actuel de lexpédition : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais
> 
> Toujours pas de TN ni de transporteur attribué



T'as appeler l'apple store pour savoir ou ca en etait?


----------



## Zemou (7 Novembre 2008)

J'ai regardé mes mails... Et là je vois deux numéro de suivi UPS !
Sauf qu'en fait... C'était un spam :hein:


----------



## durix (7 Novembre 2008)

Oui j'ai appelé hier on m'avait promis un TN pour le lendemain (aujourdhui).
Et ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire de plus, que je devais suivre régulierement le suivi en ligne.
C'est ma première commande chez Apple et ils ont vraiment des problèmes de logistique, c'est fou.


----------



## Mogwai (7 Novembre 2008)

Nouvelle gamme -> Afflux de commandes bien supérieur à ce qu'ils ont d'habitude -> Problèmes de logistique.

Moi, ça ne m'étonne pas plus que ça. Ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'en avoir ma claque de patienter.


----------



## durix (7 Novembre 2008)

Mogwai a dit:


> Nouvelle gamme -> Afflux de commandes bien supérieur à ce qu'ils ont d'habitude -> Problèmes de logistique.
> 
> Moi, ça ne m'étonne pas plus que ça. Ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'en avoir ma claque de patienter.



Que ma commande soit en retard a cause d'un afflux de commande ca ne me gene pas si on m'informe correctement.
Quand on est incapable de me dire ou est mon colis et quand il va arriver ca me gene.
Quand on voit que des commandes passés début novembre sont déja arrivées ca me gene aussi.


----------



## Naturalys (7 Novembre 2008)

tribo a dit:


> ils t'ont donné une heure précise?


 
non !!!!!
sur leur site c'est entre 9h et 19h la livraison !! je prend mon mal en patience !!
la poste vient de passer je croyai troppp que c'était ups trop stressante la fausse alerte! !!!!
vite vite chauffeur je boue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mii82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Je dois les rappeler pour profiter de mon geste commercial. Tu devrais les rappeler pour qu'il t'en propose un durix.


----------



## Mogwai (7 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> Que ma commande soit en retard a cause d'un afflux de commande ca ne me gene pas si on m'informe correctement.
> Quand on est incapable de me dire ou est mon colis et quand il va arriver ca me gene.
> Quand on voit que des commandes passés début novembre sont déja arrivées ca me gene aussi.



Ca, je suis bien d'accord. J'ai commandé le 16, et je n'ai toujours pas de TN alors que Apple m'a dit ce matin que j'aurai sûrement le colis dans la journée.


----------



## durix (7 Novembre 2008)

Mii82 a dit:


> Je dois les rappeler pour profiter de mon geste commercial. Tu devrais les rappeler pour qu'il t'en propose un durix.


Ils ne m'en ont pas proposé spontanement alors j'ai demandé hier, on m'a dit d'attendre d'etre livré et de rappeller pour le demander.

Je ne demande pas a être livré dans la journée mais juste informé correctement.


----------



## tribo (7 Novembre 2008)

c'est bon le monsieur d'ups était dans les temps avant midi et il vient à 42 :d super


----------



## Naturalys (7 Novembre 2008)

tribo a dit:


> c'est bon le monsieur d'ups était dans les temps avant midi et il vient à 42 :d super


  pff


----------



## durix (7 Novembre 2008)

Il faut qu'on propose un lot de consolation au dernier qui sera livré de ce topic


----------



## titigrou (7 Novembre 2008)

Ca avance un peu alors ici?
Les machines commencent à arriver?
Pour ma part, je l'ai reçue hier à ma grande surprise!
Je suis dessus là, à la cafet de la fac, et je suis trop content!


----------



## chupastar (7 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Ca avance un peu alors ici?
> Les machines commencent à arriver?
> Pour ma part, je l'ai reçue hier à ma grande surprise!
> Je suis dessus là, à la cafet de la fac, et je suis trop content!



Tu l'avais commandé quand et avec quoi?

Merci.


----------



## Naturalys (7 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Ca avance un peu alors ici?
> Les machines commencent à arriver?
> Pour ma part, je l'ai reçue hier à ma grande surprise!
> Je suis dessus là, à la cafet de la fac, et je suis trop content!


  tu es a la soucoupe?
je suis entrain de l'attendre !!! pf


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (7 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que je vais être le dernier a recevoir ma commande sur ce topic...
> Je suis a deux doigts d'annuler ma commande et d'aller chez Dell



Mais non tu n'es pas le dernier... Je suis toujours là ! :rateau:


----------



## Pierre M (7 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Mais non tu n'es pas le dernier... Je suis toujours là ! :rateau:




Bon ça en est où toi ? moi toujours rien de neuf ... je pense pas que j'appellerai APPLE aujourd'hui ça sert pas trop à grand chose en tout cas jusqu'à maintenant ça n'a pas changé grand chose ... pfiou! On arrivera au bout je le sais mais quand ...? :mouais:


----------



## durix (7 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Mais non tu n'es pas le dernier... Je suis toujours là ! :rateau:


Tu as eu droit à un geste commercial?
Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire pour que ca avance.


----------



## Zemou (7 Novembre 2008)

12h passé, rien du tout. Ca doit être l'heure de la pause déjeuner pour les livreurs. Je retente ma chance cette après midi 
Ce qui m'ennuie le plus, c'est que si je ne l'ai pas aujourd'hui, je devrais attendre mercredi car lundi je ne suis pas présent...


----------



## Tibus (7 Novembre 2008)

j'ai commandé mon macbook il y a deux semaine, j'ai eu la confirmation de l'achat, et les délais il y a 12jours, je n'ai toujours pas de trackingNumber...

c'est pas que cela me tracasse. mais pour quand celui ci arrivera t'il plus ou moin???

c'est une commande avec un macbookpro 15" 2,8ghz, 320go en 7200, donc une config personnalisé avec un ipod et cela va en belgique...

merci d'avance.

Tibus


----------



## Hoowl (7 Novembre 2008)

UPS est passé ce matin mais m'a livré que l'iPod, pas de macbook ni d'imprimante, pourtant le suivi sur l apple store m'indique "livraison en cours" et le TN sur le site d'uPS me donne status : livré, j'y comprend rien ....


----------



## durix (7 Novembre 2008)

Tibus a dit:


> j'ai commandé mon macbook il y a deux semaine, j'ai eu la confirmation de l'achat, et les délais il y a 12jours, je n'ai toujours pas de trackingNumber...
> 
> c'est pas que cela me tracasse. mais pour quand celui ci arrivera t'il plus ou moin???
> 
> ...



Tu as recu ta facture? quel est ton status sur le site d'Apple?


----------



## Zemou (7 Novembre 2008)

Hoowl a dit:


> UPS est passé ce matin mais m'a livré que l'iPod, pas de macbook ni d'imprimante, pourtant le suivi sur l apple store m'indique "livraison en cours" et le TN sur le site d'uPS me donne status : livré, j'y comprend rien ....


Peut-être que ça va arriver cette après midi. Mais ça serait étonnant qu'UPS passe deux fois au même endroit dans la journée.


----------



## Tibus (7 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> Tu as recu ta facture? quel est ton status sur le site d'Apple?




oui je l'ai reçu... (enfin je croit) mais nous avons payé et le statut est passé en "pas encore expédié" mais la commande est juste et n'est plus en "attente des fonds"...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (7 Novembre 2008)

Pierre M a dit:


> Bon ça en est où toi ? moi toujours rien de neuf ... je pense pas que j'appellerai APPLE aujourd'hui ça sert pas trop à grand chose en tout cas jusqu'à maintenant ça n'a pas changé grand chose ... pfiou! On arrivera au bout je le sais mais quand ...? :mouais:



Moi ils ont relancé des procédures pour mettre au plus vite le colis dans les mains du transporteur... J'en saurais plus tout à l'heure... :hein:


----------



## tribo (7 Novembre 2008)

oui y a eu du neuf, tout est arrivé même l'ipod touch (qu'il est joli!!!)

Le seul truc c'est que pour l'instant je peux pas aller sur le net avec car il faut que je fasse enregistrer l'adresse mac de ma machine sur le réseau de l'école...

Un bon week end à tout le monde et bon courage à ceux qui attendent...


----------



## Pierre M (7 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Moi ils ont relancé des procédures pour mettre au plus vite le colis dans les mains du transporteur... J'en saurais plus tout à l'heure... :hein:



Bon j'ai appelé ... oui je sais j'ai craqué . Fille charmante, la meilleure interlocutrice que j'ai eu pour le moment, alors problème informatique du coup problème de mise à jour des suivis  + les retards suite aux grosses demandes de mac ... Bref rien excessivement neuf! Mais elle m'a enfin proposé le geste commercial, que j'ai entendu mais que je n'ai pas accepté pour le moment, elle me proposait 60 . elle m'a dit c'est du cas par cas. je lui ai dit que je parlerai de geste commercial avec eux une fois que j'aurai la commande car si je l'ai dans 1 mois les 60  ça sera pas terrible comme dédommagement... 

Voilà, y a plus qu'à attendre!


----------



## Mii82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Pierre M a dit:


> Bon j'ai appelé ... oui je sais j'ai craqué . Fille charmante, la meilleure interlocutrice que j'ai eu pour le moment, alors problème informatique du coup problème de mise à jour des suivis  + les retards suite aux grosses demandes de mac ... Bref rien excessivement neuf! Mais elle m'a enfin proposé le geste commercial, que j'ai entendu mais que je n'ai pas accepté pour le moment, elle me proposait 60 . elle m'a dit c'est du cas par cas. je lui ai dit que je parlerai de geste commercial avec eux une fois que j'aurai la commande car si je l'ai dans 1 mois les 60  ça sera pas terrible comme dédommagement...
> 
> Voilà, y a plus qu'à attendre!



Franchement c'est bizarre qu'elle te propose 60euros. Moi ils m'ont propose 100euros directement. Ils n'ont eu qu'un jour de retard finalement, je les ai appele quand meme pour en profiter et il n'y a pas eu de problemes virement sur mon compte sous les 5 jours.


----------



## Goobii (7 Novembre 2008)

Ppffff... moi qui l'ai reçu hier je m'en sépare déjà mercredi... Pixel HS... Apple m'en a déjà commandé un autre, prévu pour le 17 - 18... Courage à vous tous... et moi même lol


----------



## GLLSMRLT (7 Novembre 2008)

Ma commande vient de passer de _bientôt mise à jour par le transporteur _à_ Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée) _*NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER *. Y a-t-il un suivi pour ce transporteur? Où en est mon mac selon vous?
Merci!


----------



## titigrou (7 Novembre 2008)

@Naturalis Oue j'étais à la soucoupe, mais là je suis parti au crphy!


----------



## Goobii (7 Novembre 2008)

GLLSMRLT a dit:


> Ma commande vient de passer de _bientôt mise à jour par le transporteur _à_ Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée) _*NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER *. Y a-t-il un suivi pour ce transporteur? Où en est mon mac selon vous?
> Merci!



NL Distribution est je pense la société qui s'occupe de filer la commande à UPS ou TNT, il n'y a aucun suivi et ta commande est tjs en Hollande... CE soir tu devrais avoir ton suivi UPS / TNT vers 21h ou un peu plus !!!!


----------



## GLLSMRLT (7 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> NL Distribution est je pense la société qui s'occupe de filer la commande à UPS ou TNT, il n'y a aucun suivi et ta commande est tjs en Hollande... CE soir tu devrais avoir ton suivi UPS / TNT vers 21h ou un peu plus !!!!



Ok, livraison prévue pour lundi 10, je devrais l'avoir à cette date sans soucis alors?
Parce que la madame Apple m'a dit que je l'aurai éventuellement ce soir (le mac) car cela leur arrive de livrer un jour plus tôt...


----------



## Goobii (7 Novembre 2008)

GLLSMRLT a dit:


> Ok, livraison prévue pour lundi 10, je devrais l'avoir à cette date sans soucis alors?
> Parce que la madame Apple m'a dit que je l'aurai éventuellement ce soir (le mac) car cela leur arrive de livrer un jour plus tôt...



Tu l'auras dans les temps et peut être, pkoi pas, avant  Les suivis sont en retard comparé à l'avance du colis...


----------



## GLLSMRLT (7 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Tu l'auras dans les temps et peut être, pkoi pas, avant  Les suivis sont en retard comparé à l'avance du colis...



Ok et cest tnt ou ups qui livre le samedi?


----------



## gavroche(e) (7 Novembre 2008)

GLLSMRLT a dit:


> Ok et cest tnt ou ups qui livre le samedi?


En tout cas ce n'est pas UPS. Pour tnt je sais pas


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (7 Novembre 2008)

Bon après le traditionnel coup de fil quotidien, on vient de m'avouer qu'il ont un problème informatique depuis le début de la semaine et le nombre de commandes n'arrange rien pour régler le bazar... Le problème devrait se régler d'ici le début de semaine...


----------



## thisebi (7 Novembre 2008)

Rebonjour,

j'ai donc reçu mon macbook ce matin  Et j'en ai profiter pour allez en cours histoire de feter sa ^^

Bref petit récapitulatif de ma commande et livraison
Commander le 15 Octobre à 15H
Validée le 21 Ocotobre vers 17H
Expédier le 30 Octobre
TN reçu le 6 Novembre vers 23H
Reçu le 7 Novembre à 9H22

J'habite à 10min du dépot de Chilly Mazarin c'est pour cela que UPS a speeder dès qu'ils ont prit le colis en charge.

Bon courage pour ceux qui attendent, je sais que sa aide pas plus.

En tout cas il est plus beau qu'a la fnac, il va bien entre mes mains, c'est une belle machine.

Un switcheur HEUREUX!


----------



## Naturalys (7 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> @Naturalis Oue j'étais à la soucoupe, mais là je suis parti au crphy!



yes tu es toi aussi à l'UFR de Physique !!

J'annonce... J'AI mon macbook !!!!
trop et tout simplement magique !!!!!
lipod touch aussi!! ca le fait tropp
Patience à tout le monde, ca vaut vraiment le coup !!!!


----------



## titigrou (7 Novembre 2008)

Lol Naturalis, oue suis à l'ufr de physique
Tu fais quoi toi?


----------



## Mogwai (7 Novembre 2008)

Non, là je crois que j'ai épuisé mon quota de patience. Je vais pouvoir entamer mes ongles, mes stylos, et mes murs.


----------



## Garibaldi (7 Novembre 2008)

j'attaque mes ongles de pied :sick:


----------



## ChaosTheory (7 Novembre 2008)

Tiens je viens de passer à livraison programmée par le transporteur... et toujours pas de TN...

C'pas grave, je l'ai depuis hier lol Bonjour le cafouillage sur ce coup !!


----------



## Garibaldi (7 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Tiens je viens de passer à livraison programmée par le transporteur... et toujours pas de TN...
> 
> C'pas grave, je l'ai depuis hier lol Bonjour le cafouillage sur ce coup !!


 
Ils t'ont averti de leur arrivée(par tel)?


----------



## durix (7 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de passer mon petit coup de telephone quotidien a Apple, ils m'ont promis un geste commercial, mais ne savent toujours pas quand je vais etre livré.


----------



## Garibaldi (7 Novembre 2008)

J'aimerais pas bosser  à l'acceuil telephonique d'apple en ce moment  ca doit pas etre de tout repos


----------



## ChaosTheory (7 Novembre 2008)

Garibaldi a dit:


> Ils t'ont averti de leur arrivée(par tel)?



Non lol Justement Titigrou venait de dire qu'UPS l'avait appelé et je déprimais et le livreur est arrivé comme une fleur lol

Heureusement, à 30 min près je n'étais plus là :rateau:


----------



## durix (7 Novembre 2008)

Garibaldi a dit:


> J'aimerais pas bosser  à l'acceuil telephonique d'apple en ce moment  ca doit pas etre de tout repos



J'ai été très courtois aujourd'hui pourtant


----------



## tonio08 (7 Novembre 2008)

Je commence à m'impatienter. Depuis mardi soir, je suis à : enlèvement par le transporteur final en cours de préparation. J'ai appelé apple et ils n'ont rien pu me dire de plus. Normalement livraison prévue le 10 mais je doute. Je n'ai toujours pas de TN. Je ne peux pas appeler UPS ou TNT pour voir s'ils n'ont pas mon colis si je n'ai pas de TN?


----------



## Naturalys (7 Novembre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Lol Naturalis, oue suis à l'ufr de physique
> Tu fais quoi toi?



pareil mais en M1EEA, j'écris de l'ipod touch la, franchement je pensais pas que c'était aussi simple sûr cette appareil. J'ai maintenant hâte de decouvrir toutes les subtilités du MacBook!!! Il est entrain de charger!!


----------



## durix (7 Novembre 2008)

Pas de TN pas d'infos chez UPS, je viens de raccrocher avec eux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2008)

Je m'impatiente vraiment là :rateau:

Voilà mon suivi UPS :

Etat du colis
Localisation	 Date	 Heure Locale	 Description
APELDOORN,
NL	 07/11/2008	 15:24	 LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
SHANGHAI,
CN	 07/11/2008	 20:39	 LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
07/11/2008	 20:35	 LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
07/11/2008	 14:50	 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN	 07/11/2008	 22:28	 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES

Résultats de la recherche fournis par UPS :  07/11/2008 10:04  HEURE DE L'EST 

A votre avis, combien de temps le colis mettra pour arriver dans les environs de Paris ? J'ai une chance de l'avoir pour demain ? ^^


----------



## durix (7 Novembre 2008)

Pas de livraison le samedi chez UPS donc au plus tot lundi ou mercredi


----------



## Garibaldi (7 Novembre 2008)

Tonio08, je suis dans le meme cas que toi.
Actuellement, on a à rien a repprocher à apple ou/et toute la chaine de livraison.
Que l'on soit impatients c'est une chose(oui j'en peux plus moi aussi 18 mois que j'ai un pc qui bug/freeze/reboot dans tous les sens!), defoulons nous sur ce forum(therapie de groupe) et laissons faire leur taff.
Sans TN: il ne pourront rien te dire, deja qu'avec c'est pas toujours evident

On est bien francais quand meme, on ne manque pas une occaz pour raler


----------



## city38 (7 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir tout le monde !
Doit être le papy du lot avec une commande de MBP 2.8 Ghz/320 Go à 7200/Apple care/Housse et Remote, passée le 15/10 et sans TN à ce jour, à cette heure...
Gentillesse de la part de la dame Apple : un CB de 100 de consolation !
NB : ça doit leur coûter un max à Apple, ou alors, la marge est plus que confortable. Malgré tout, sont pas obligé de faire le geste 
Reste la patience : 10 nov voire 12 ou 13 nov, en tout cas................ avant les nouveaux mac à venir:love::love::love:


----------



## GLLSMRLT (7 Novembre 2008)

J'aimerais savoir : UPS ou TNT téléphone tjs avant de livrer?
Car je viens de prendre conscience que j'ai fourni un numéro de téléphone erroné (deux fois le même chiffre, faute de frappe), passeront-ils tout de même?


----------



## chupastar (7 Novembre 2008)

Non,  ils ne téléphone pas toujours...


----------



## GLLSMRLT (7 Novembre 2008)

Voilà j'ai un numéro de suivi UPS et UPS me dit "infos facturation reçues".
Ensuite?
Nous somme les 7 et il doit être livré le 10...de l'espoir pour une livraison ce soir ou demain?


----------



## sloganflash (7 Novembre 2008)

GLLSMRLT a dit:


> Voilà j'ai un numéro de suivi UPS et UPS me dit "infos facturation reçues".
> Ensuite?
> Nous somme les 7 et il doit être livré le 10...de l'espoir pour une livraison ce soir ou demain?



moi j'ai tout comme toi!!! tu l'as commandé quand?moi le 23 a cause de ma putin de banque de merde 

vivment ki soit là le precieux!!


----------



## Zemou (7 Novembre 2008)

GLLSMRLT a dit:


> Voilà j'ai un numéro de suivi UPS et UPS me dit "infos facturation reçues".
> Ensuite?
> Nous somme les 7 et il doit être livré le 10...de l'espoir pour une livraison ce soir ou demain?


Non. UPS termine sa tourne vers 18-19h et pas de livraison le samedi.


----------



## djlex03 (7 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Après plus de deux semaines d'attente j'ai reçu mon Macbook hier .

Résumé du traitement de ma commande (Macbook + iPod nano) : 
Commandé le 18/10 (délais annoncé : 6-7 novembre)
Expédié le 26/10
[03*Nov.*2008] En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 
[04*Nov.*2008] Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée
(ref UPS disponible)
[05*Nov.*2008] Expédition acheminée
[06 Nov. 2008] Appel du livreur UPS à 9H00 et livraison à 12H00.

Une photo du Macbook à coté de mon iBook en cours de migration des fichiers (étape très longue : environ 3H pour 50Go).


----------



## MrFlash (7 Novembre 2008)

Tu a fais la migration en ethernet ?


----------



## Zemou (7 Novembre 2008)

Ca me rend super aigri de voir des photos


----------



## tonio08 (7 Novembre 2008)

Moi je suis passé de enlevement par le transporteur en cours a en cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale. La livraison est pour le 10? Sera-t-elle respectée ?


----------



## Sevillano (7 Novembre 2008)

Moi je dois ête livré pour le 12 et je ne comprends pas pkoi mon statut est tjrs à acheminement vers le client alors qu'ils devraient deja l'avoir envoyé. Je dis ca pq avec le weekend et le jour férié ca va etre tendu pour qu'il arrive bien le mercredi.(en supposant bien sur qu'il parte lundi :rateau


----------



## Nitiel (7 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Moi je dois ête livré pour le 12 et je ne comprends pas pkoi mon statut est tjrs à acheminement vers le client alors qu'ils devraient deja l'avoir envoyé. Je dis ca pq avec le weekend et le jour férié ca va etre tendu pour qu'il arrive bien le mercredi.(en supposant bien sur qu'il parte lundi :rateau


 
Moi j'ai pareil que toi pour un macbook et on devrait voir le transporteur assigné demain voir lundi au plus trad.


----------



## lordpanzer (7 Novembre 2008)

Voila je vous suis depuis le début, mais le je suis obligé de partager mon histoire.
- Commandé le 20 et validé le 20 directement.
- Expédiée le 28 de Shanghai.
- Reçu en Hollande le 4. (à traversé tous les étapes avant d'être pris en charge par UPS)
- Ensuite






-ET ENSUITE!!!!!!!







JE N'AI RECU QUE MON IPOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

non mais le je trouve ça scandaleux... au prix ou on paye ça!!!!
Comme tout e monde je pense, je conçois qu'il y a des retards a la production. Mais qu'ils nous font croire que les ordis et les ipod sont regroupées en Hollande!!!!!!
en plus, tout juste sortie de chez UPS à 18h06, je voulais appeler apple pour savoir ou etait mon ordi, et la......
"Apple est actuelement fermé, Nous sommes ouvert de .. bla bla bla bla...."


Alors je ne veut pas passer pour le client qui s'enerve des qu'on lui donne pas raison, mais j'ai attendu tranquilement dans mon coin mais la ca va barder!!!!!  :hein::hein:

Je suis sur qu'il y en a qui on deja attendu plus que moi... je suis désolé.

Est-ce que c'est arrivé a quelq'un d'autre???


----------



## Tibus (7 Novembre 2008)

Voilaaaaa mon annonce viens de passer ce soir même à "prèts à l'expédition"

je n'ai toujorus pas de trakking number...

cela va arriver??? 

j'ai pleins de question en fait car je ne sais pas vraiment comment cela se passe, j'ai déjà fait des commandes apple par internet mais c'était mon frere qui les géraient, pas moi...

merci d'avance de me renseigner la deçu...


----------



## Phoenix111 (7 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> Moi je suis passé de enlevement par le transporteur en cours a en cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale. La livraison est pour le 10? Sera-t-elle respectée ?


Je viens aussi de passer à cette étape. Le truc c'est que lundi je ne serais chez moi qu'à partir de 17h45. Y-a-t-il moyen (je ne pense pas) de demander au transporteur de passer à partir de cette heure?


----------



## Sevillano (7 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Moi j'ai pareil que toi pour un macbook et on devrait voir le transporteur assigné demain voir lundi au plus trad.



Et bien esperons esperons compagnon d'infortune 

Et dire qu'il y'en a qui l'ont recu en 3 jours, d'autres en 3 semaines.


----------



## Sevillano (7 Novembre 2008)

Moi ce qui me semble bizarre c qu'il me semble que chacun a une interface de suivi différente


----------



## Phoenix111 (7 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Et bien esperons esperons compagnon d'infortune
> 
> Et dire qu'il y'en a qui l'ont recu en 3 jours, d'autres en 3 semaines.


Comme aparement on est calqués, tu devrais avoir ton suivi passer à
"Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation".
Mais toujours pas de TN.


----------



## gavroche(e) (7 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Je viens aussi de passer à cette étape. Le truc c'est que lundi je ne serais chez moi qu'à partir de 17h45. Y-a-t-il moyen (je ne pense pas) de demander au transporteur de passer à partir de cette heure?


Si c'est UPS qui te livre ne compte pas pouvoir fixer une heure, j'ai essayé et l'interlocutrice s'est bornée à me dire qu'ils "livraient "de 9h à 19h". Après je ne sais pas si c'est propre à Paris


----------



## Phoenix111 (7 Novembre 2008)

gavroche(e) a dit:


> Si c'est UPS qui te livre ne compte pas pouvoir fixer une heure, j'ai essayé et l'interlocutrice s'est bornée à me dire qu'ils "livraient "de 9h à 19h". Après je ne sais pas si c'est propre à Paris


Sur ma facture c'était écrit "TNT", tu penses qu'eux sont plus "coopératifs"?


----------



## Sevillano (7 Novembre 2008)

Bon ben je vous tiens au courant en temps reel, alors maintenant j'ai :

Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation

Quelqu'un sait combien de temps apres je devrai avoir mon TN.


----------



## NightWalker (7 Novembre 2008)

lordpanzer a dit:


> ...
> 
> JE N'AI RECU QUE MON IPOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Non mais là c'est UPS qui bug. Sur le suivi il est marqué 2 colis, si UPS ne t'as livré qu'un colis, il y a un problème. Quand tu as signé, tu te souviens si c'était marqué 2 colis ? Auquel cas il y a un gros problèmes. Dans ce cas ça ne sert à rien d'appeler Apple, mais il faut tout de suite appeler UPS. J'espère sincèrement que tu n'as pas signé pour deux colis. Mais appelle tout de suite UPS.


----------



## Garibaldi (7 Novembre 2008)

Desolé j'ai pas trouvé de reponse à:
Mon transporteur assigné est NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER.(j'ai enfin un TN)
Quel site me permet de visualiser la livraison?
Merci.

Courage!


----------



## lordpanzer (7 Novembre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Non mais là c'est UPS qui bug. Sur le suivi il est marqué 2 colis, si UPS ne t'as livré qu'un colis, il y a un problème. Quand tu as signé, tu te souviens si c'était marqué 2 colis ? Auquel cas il y a un gros problèmes. Dans ce cas ça ne sert à rien d'appeler Apple, mais il faut tout de suite appeler UPS. J'espère sincèrement que tu n'as pas signé pour deux colis. Mais appelle tout de suite UPS.



Je suis allé chercher le colis direct au dépôt UPS. J'ai deux numéros de suivi, un pour le iPod, et l'autre pour le MBP. Regarde les poids de chaque colis. Celui que j'ai recu faisai 100g (donc l'iPod) et le deuxieme que j ai pas recu fait 4,9kg. La femme de UPS m'as dit que Apple a du oublier d'expedier le deuxieme colis et qu'il soit resté en "infos facturations recus" en serai la preuve. Qui aurai recu le meme gerne de config que moi (MB ou MBP avec un iPod) Est-ce que c'est arrivé en 1 seul colis ou en deux colis???
Merci d'avance tte le monde!!

EDIT: Dsl pour le poids des colis, c'etait pas marqué sur les screens...


----------



## lordpanzer (7 Novembre 2008)

Garibaldi a dit:


> Desolé j'ai pas trouvé de reponse à:
> Mon transporteur assigné est NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER.(j'ai enfin un TN)
> Quel site me permet de visualiser la livraison?
> Merci.
> ...



Il faut aller sur le site UPS.
Et rentrer le numéro de commande apple (8080xxxxxx ou 8081xxxxx) dans la partie a gauche "Suivi par Reference"
Si ca ne s'affiche pas desuite il faut patienter un peu. Ca arrivera.
Ensuite ca donnera le ou les numeros de suivi UPS commencent par 1Zxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Voila


----------



## lordpanzer (7 Novembre 2008)

Tibus a dit:


> Voilaaaaa mon annonce viens de passer ce soir même à "prèts à l'expédition"
> 
> je n'ai toujorus pas de trakking number...
> 
> ...



"prêts à l'expédition" annonce le départ de Shanghai normalement, alors tout dépend si ton colis passe faire un tour en Hollande ou pas.... J'en sais pas plus...
^^


----------



## Zemou (7 Novembre 2008)

lordpanzer a dit:


> Il faut aller sur le site UPS.
> Et rentrer le numéro de commande apple (8080xxxxxx ou 8081xxxxx) dans la partie a gauche "Suivi par Reference"
> Si ca ne s'affiche pas desuite il faut patienter un peu. Ca arrivera.
> Ensuite ca donnera le ou les numeros de suivi UPS commencent par 1Zxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


En théorie. Moi ça fait une semaine que c'est censé être pris en charge et pas moyen de chopper ce fichu TN.

Pour celui qui vient de passer en "Pret à l'expédition", tu as encore un peu de temps devant toi. C'est peu après qu'il ait été expédié et pris en charge par UPS que tu auras un TN.


----------



## Tibus (7 Novembre 2008)

ok, merci. Je suppose qu'il me tiendrons au courrant des TN sur le site de Apple (car mon numerode commande commence par  W8722**** et non par 8080 ou 8081...)


----------



## NightWalker (7 Novembre 2008)

lordpanzer a dit:


> Je suis allé chercher le colis direct au dépôt UPS. J'ai deux numéros de suivi, un pour le iPod, et l'autre pour le MBP. Regarde les poids de chaque colis. Celui que j'ai recu faisai 100g (donc l'iPod) et le deuxieme que j ai pas recu fait 4,9kg. La femme de UPS m'as dit que Apple a du oublier d'expedier le deuxieme colis et qu'il soit resté en "infos facturations recus" en serai la preuve. Qui aurai recu le meme gerne de config que moi (MB ou MBP avec un iPod) Est-ce que c'est arrivé en 1 seul colis ou en deux colis???
> Merci d'avance tte le monde!!
> 
> EDIT: Dsl pour le poids des colis, c'etait pas marqué sur les screens...



Un détail qui m'étonne, le suivi sur la capture, c'est bien un suivi sur le site d'UPS. Ils l'ont bien marqué 2. On, enfin ma boite, ne travaille qu'avec UPS pour envoyer des matériels électroniques. A chaque colis correspond une étiquette UPS collée dessus. Cette étiquette comporte un code barre, et la personne de chez UPS scanne systématiquement le code barre. C'est comme ça qu'on connaît le nombre de colis. Donc si chez UPS c'est marqué 2 colis, c'est que en moment donné deux colis ont été scannés sur leur site, ou par la personne qui les a réceptionné.

Ça donne quoi si tu cliques sur le lien état de vos colis ?


----------



## lordpanzer (7 Novembre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Un détail qui m'étonne, le suivi sur la capture, c'est bien un suivi sur le site d'UPS. Ils l'ont bien marqué 2. On, enfin ma boite, ne travaille qu'avec UPS pour envoyer des matériels électroniques. A chaque colis correspond une étiquette UPS collée dessus. Cette étiquette comporte un code barre, et la personne de chez UPS scanne systématiquement le code barre. C'est comme ça qu'on connaît le nombre de colis. Donc si chez UPS c'est marqué 2 colis, c'est que en moment donné deux colis ont été scannés sur leur site, ou par la personne qui les a réceptionné.
> 
> Ça donne quoi si tu cliques sur le lien état de vos colis ?











J'ai bien l'étiquète sur le colis comme tu dis. mais j'ai deux n° de tracking. Je croyais que les commandes groupées arrivés en 1 seul colis mais apparemment pas. Je pense juste que l'autre colis n'as juste pas décolé de l'Hollande. Apple m'as juste envoyé le iPod pour me faire patienter.

EDIT: Ça serait plutôt APPLE qui aurait commandé deux borderaux de livraison, d'où la création de deux numéros de suivis, mais qui aurait remis qu'un seul colis a UPS. L'autre devrait partir bientôt j'espere!!!


----------



## Tibus (7 Novembre 2008)

je croit qu'il ont quand même assez l'habitude pour pas faire d'erreurs comme celles-la...


----------



## Sevillano (7 Novembre 2008)

Ils vont finir par me rendre dingue, je n'ai plus de Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation mais maintenant c revenu a en cours d'acheminement vers le client.

C normal ou pas??


----------



## lordpanzer (7 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Ils vont finir par me rendre dingue, je n'ai plus de Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation mais maintenant c revenu a en cours d'acheminement vers le client.
> 
> C normal ou pas??


 
C'est arrivé a pas mal de gens. 5h apres j'avais un TN!!! Patiente ça arrive!!!


----------



## Sevillano (7 Novembre 2008)

lordpanzer a dit:


> C'est arrivé a pas mal de gens. 5h apres j'avais un TN!!! Patiente ça arrive!!!




Ben je te remercie, j'espere que je vais enfin avoir un TN et pkoi pas un macbook pour lundi

P.S : Le rêve fait vivre et apple est spécialiste en vente de reves


----------



## lordpanzer (7 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Ben je te remercie, j'espere que je vais enfin avoir un TN et pkoi pas un macbook pour lundi
> 
> P.S : Le rêve fait vivre et apple est spécialiste en vente de reves



Pour ça ils sont très forts!!!!!:love::love: Mais en tout cas j'espère que tu le recevras vite!!!!


----------



## Phoenix111 (7 Novembre 2008)

Pareil je suis retourné à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais".
J'ai l'impression d'avoir 8 ans et d'être à la veille de noël  :love: !!


----------



## Sevillano (7 Novembre 2008)

je l'espere aussi

Je crois avoir compris que t'avais recu le tien noon??


----------



## mamateremo (7 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Pareil je suis retourné à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais".
> J'ai l'impression d'avoir 8 ans et d'être à la veille de noël  :love: !!



Au moins ça veut dire que quelqu'un a hesité à mettre ton ordi dans un camion à un moment donné!  Puis l'a remis dans le stock finalement...

Moi, 72h que je suis sur ce statut, dernier raffraichissement de mon suivi le 4 Novembre... Pour une livraison le 10! J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas me faire un sale coup, j'ai posé une journée de congé pour le réceptionner.......


----------



## Phoenix111 (7 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Au moins ça veut dire que quelqu'un a hesité à mettre ton ordi dans un camion à un moment donné!  Puis l'a remis dans le stock finalement...
> 
> Moi, 72h que je suis sur ce statut, dernier raffraichissement de mon suivi le 4 Novembre... Pour une livraison le 10! J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas me faire un sale coup, j'ai posé une journée de congé pour le réceptionner.......


 je vais me pendre...


----------



## lordpanzer (7 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> je l'espere aussi
> 
> Je crois avoir compris que t'avais recu le tien noon??



NON!!!!!
Fausse joie....
Juste le iPod que j'ai reçu ce soir... mon MBP n'est toujours pas partie.
Tu sais le noël ou on t'offre que du charbon....^^
J'espère mercredi ou au pire fin de semaine...
Ça commence a faire long maintenant.


----------



## Sevillano (7 Novembre 2008)

lordpanzer a dit:


> NON!!!!!
> Fausse joie....
> Juste le iPod que j'ai reçu ce soir... mon MBP n'est toujours pas partie.
> Tu sais le noël ou on t'offre que du charbon....^^
> ...



Bon ben moi je vais laisser ca pour demain, sinon je risque de me faire pendre par ma copine 

Bonne nuit et bonne chance tt le monde


----------



## lordpanzer (7 Novembre 2008)

+1  ^^
à demain aussi!


----------



## mamateremo (7 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> je vais me pendre...



Et moi, je dois faire quoi si ils ne livrent pas Lundi? Je facture ma journée de congés payés à Apple? 
Remarque, j'étais pas obligé de la poser non plus...
Mais quand tu passes une commande à 1500euros, tu attends quand même que le suivi soit plus... exhaustif dirons nous...


----------



## Zemou (8 Novembre 2008)

Au moins tu feras le weekend prolongé !

Pour tout ceux qui sont revenu en "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais", c'est pas pour vous mettre la pression, mais ça m'a fait pareil et je devais être livré le 6. Et A l'aise Breizh, lui ça fait deux semaines qu'il attend après que son statut soit devenu comme ça


----------



## Phoenix111 (8 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> tu attends quand même que le suivi soit plus... exhaustif dirons nous...


Je dirais même plus qu'il y en ait un tout court...
Enfin bon je n'ai pas trop à me plaindre, pour le moment apple a respecté ses délais.
Je dois être livré le 12 ou avant, l'idéal étant le lundi a partir de 17h45 
J'ai pas pris ma journée moi je ne peux pas :mouais:


----------



## Phoenix111 (8 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Au moins tu feras le weekend prolongé !
> 
> Pour tout ceux qui sont revenu en "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais", c'est pas pour vous mettre la pression, mais ça m'a fait pareil et je devais être livré le 6. Et A l'aise Breizh, lui ça fait deux semaines qu'il attend après que son statut soit devenu comme ça


Je me force à dire qu'il y a des exceptions, et que je n'en fais pas parti.
Je peux aussi me dire qu'au départ quand j'ai commandé, ma livraison était programmée pour le 17-18 nov


----------



## mamateremo (8 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Je me force à dire qu'il y a des exceptions, et que je n'en fais pas parti.
> Je peux aussi me dire qu'au départ quand j'ai commandé, ma livraison était programmée pour le 17-18 nov



Et moi, elle était programmée le 11 Novembre jusqu'à il y a 3jours... Ca aurait ptet été un Belge ou un Hollandais pour qui le 11 n'aurait pas été ferié qui serait venu me livrer?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (8 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Au moins tu feras le weekend prolongé !
> 
> Pour tout ceux qui sont revenu en "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais", c'est pas pour vous mettre la pression, mais ça m'a fait pareil et je devais être livré le 6. Et A l'aise Breizh, lui ça fait deux semaines qu'il attend après que son statut soit devenu comme ça



Effectivement, et j'attends toujours...
Et pour entamer ce week end en beauté, une petite citation pour tous ceux qui sont encore sur ce topic et qui attendent la livraison de leur joujou. Je vous laisse donc méditer la dessus:
"Si ce n'est aujourd'hui, ce sera demain: rappelons nous que la patience est le pilier de la sagesse".
Alors soyez sages les amis! Ahah :rateau:

PS: c'est de Frédéric Mistral, pas de moi!


----------



## eex (8 Novembre 2008)

Hello,

Qq news
MB + iPod + imprimante commandés le 29, expediés le 30
J'ai eu cet apres-midi mon TN chez UPS (en cherchant par référence apple, sinon j'aurai du attendre plusieurs heures de plus), tout devrait arriver lundi 10... Sois la date prévue par Apple.
Les 3 colis sont partis de Cologne

C'est plutôt cool... Sauf que je ne serai pas chez moi jusqu'à jeudi prochain ;'(


----------



## chupastar (8 Novembre 2008)

eex a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Qq news
> MB + iPod + imprimante commandés le 29, expediés le 30
> ...



Tu peux me préciser quelle imprimante tu as pris ? Car je crois que c'est mon imprimante Canon qui retarde tout...


----------



## NightWalker (8 Novembre 2008)

lordpanzer a dit:


> EDIT: Ça serait plutôt APPLE qui aurait commandé deux borderaux de livraison, d'où la création de deux numéros de suivis, mais qui aurait remis qu'un seul colis a UPS. L'autre devrait partir bientôt j'espere!!!



Oui, mais normalement les bordereaux non scannés, donc réceptionnés par les services UPS, ne sont pas comptabilisés. C'est ce qu'on fait nous aussi lorsqu'on a des envois à faire. On demande autant de bordereaux que de colis, mais seuls les bordereaux scannés sont comptabilisés.

Bref, tant que tu n'as pas signé pour deux colis c'est l'essentiel.


----------



## sloganflash (8 Novembre 2008)

voili voila ca a encore bougé chez moi quand je rentre le tn sur ups y me dit livraison pour le 10 cad dans les temps or si je clique pour afficher les détais a cote du nombre de colis(j'ai pris un ipod aussi) là ma livraison est prévue pour le 12.....laquelle doit je retenir??


----------



## Pierre M (8 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Effectivement, et j'attends toujours...
> Et pour entamer ce week end en beauté, une petite citation pour tous ceux qui sont encore sur ce topic et qui attendent la livraison de leur joujou. Je vous laisse donc méditer la dessus:
> "Si ce n'est aujourd'hui, ce sera demain: rappelons nous que la patience est le pilier de la sagesse".
> Alors soyez sages les amis! Ahah :rateau:
> ...




Toujours rien de 9? car moi ça ne change pas ... j'ai beau avoir tendance à penser comme ta citation je continue à en avoir marre !
Enfin bon, si ils te disent que normalement en début de semaine prochaine ça devrait se décanter ... au moins ça leur laisse encore quelques jours avant de nous réavoir au bout du fil !

Pour ceux qui ont pas suivi : je n'ai pas de TN et j'ai "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - délais respectés" depuis le 28 octobre. La livraison était prévue le 3-4 novembre lors de l'achat et le 31 octobre sur le suivi en ligne.


----------



## tonio08 (8 Novembre 2008)

comment tu as fait pour avoir ton TN par référence Apple?
Merci


----------



## Sevillano (8 Novembre 2008)

Je me réveille et je ne peux m'empecher de penser à ma ptite machine qui est perdu qq part 

G pas de TN et sur UPS y'a rien donc serait il tjrs en hollande?? c la question :mouais:


----------



## eex (8 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Tu peux me préciser quelle imprimante tu as pris ? Car je crois que c'est mon imprimante Canon qui retarde tout...



HP PHOTOSMART C4580-ZML

Pas impossible que l'imprimante bloque :\


----------



## eex (8 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> comment tu as fait pour avoir ton TN par référence Apple?
> Merci



Sur le site UPS, va dans Suivi par référence :
http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav

Tape le numéro d'apple 808...
Tu verra tout de suite s'il y a un TN qui correspond ou pas.


----------



## tonio08 (8 Novembre 2008)

ca ne donne rien ni chez UPS ni chez TNT 
et toujours en cours d'acheminement vers le client - expédition dans les délais.
Livraison le 10 novembre


----------



## chupastar (8 Novembre 2008)

eex a dit:


> HP PHOTOSMART C4580-ZML
> 
> Pas impossible que l'imprimante bloque :\



Merci. Je pense que c'est effectivement la Canon qui m'embête... Ça fait trois semaines que j'attends, livraison prévu pour lundi, pas de TN, je n'y crois pas tellement, on verra.


----------



## Sevillano (8 Novembre 2008)

eex a dit:


> Sur le site UPS, va dans Suivi par référence :
> http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav
> 
> Tape le numéro d'apple 808...
> Tu verra tout de suite s'il y a un TN qui correspond ou pas.



Pour moi il n'ya rien :S et donc rien avant lundi puisqu'ils ne bossent pas les weekends


----------



## mamateremo (8 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> ca ne donne rien ni chez UPS ni chez TNT
> et toujours en cours d'acheminement vers le client - expédition dans les délais.
> Livraison le 10 novembre



Pareil que toi et que chupa pour moi...
Expédié le 31, normalement arrivée le 10, mais pas TN, juste "expédition chez le client, dans les délais, etc etc..."


----------



## tonio08 (8 Novembre 2008)

c'est exact on a la même date d'expédition et de livraison.


----------



## mamateremo (8 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> c'est exact on a la même date d'expédition et de livraison.


Tu as aussi un ipod et une imprimante avec??
apparemment, quand tu regardes un peu, les livraisons se font par fournées...
Et nombreux sont ceux qui n'ont pas eu de TN avant!
 En espérant que ce soit le cas pour nous Lundi!


----------



## chupastar (8 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Pareil que toi et que chupa pour moi...
> Expédié le 31, normalement arrivée le 10, mais pas TN, juste "expédition chez le client, dans les délais, etc etc..."



J'ai exactement les mêmes dates que toi, commandé le 18 avec iPod et imprimante Canon, expédié le 31 (ou le 30 ?), et depuis le début de la semaine "acheminement vers la destination finale, dans les délais..." et toujours pas de TN UPS ou TNT...

Tu as essayé d'appeler Apple pour voir ce qu'ils disent ?


----------



## tonio08 (8 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Tu as aussi un ipod et une imprimante avec??
> apparemment, quand tu regardes un peu, les livraisons se font par fournées...
> Et nombreux sont ceux qui n'ont pas eu de TN avant!
> En espérant que ce soit le cas pour nous Lundi!



ipod gravé mais pas d'imprimante


----------



## tonio08 (8 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Tu as aussi un ipod et une imprimante avec??
> apparemment, quand tu regardes un peu, les livraisons se font par fournées...
> Et nombreux sont ceux qui n'ont pas eu de TN avant!
> En espérant que ce soit le cas pour nous Lundi!





chupastar a dit:


> J'ai exactement les mêmes dates que toi, commandé le 18 avec iPod et imprimante Canon, expédié le 31 (ou le 30 ?), et depuis le début de la semaine "acheminement vers la destination finale, dans les délais..." et toujours pas de TN UPS ou TNT...
> 
> Tu as essayé d'appeler Apple pour voir ce qu'ils disent ?




moi j'ai appelé Apple jeudi et ils m'ont dit que les détails arriveraient imminement. Tu parles ....


----------



## GLLSMRLT (8 Novembre 2008)

J'ai commandé un Macbook 2,4 configuré (càd qu'il y a l'apple remote en plus, c'est tout), une housse et un ipod et ups ne m'indique que 2 colis. Normal?


----------



## Phoenix111 (8 Novembre 2008)

Trop fort  !!!!!!!! C'est écrit "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)"
Bientôt pour toi aussi normalement Sevillano !!


----------



## Zemou (8 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Pour moi il n'ya rien :S et donc rien avant lundi puisqu'ils ne bossent pas les weekends


Mmmh, pas évident, comme on la dit il y a un moment maintenant, ça serait étonnant qu'UPS arrete toute activité 2 jours par semaine. Donc gardez espoir, nos petits colis se rapprochent toujours de nous, même le week-end :rateau:


----------



## Sevillano (8 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Trop fort  !!!!!!!! J'ai mon TN avec écrit à coté "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)"
> Bientôt pour toi aussi normalement Sevillano !!



Heureux pour toi 

Tu l'as eu quand? par mail ou sur le site??


----------



## Phoenix111 (8 Novembre 2008)

Ba en fait nan lol fausse joie... pas de TN, enfin pas encore, mais je le sens tout près!


----------



## Sevillano (8 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Ba en fait nan lol fausse joie... pas de TN, enfin pas encore, mais je le sens tout près!



Déjà tu as le message "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)"

Alors que moi j'en suis tjrs a acheminement vers le client final  

Je crois qu'on va peter un cable avant de les recevoir :rateau:


----------



## brycedream (8 Novembre 2008)

Toujours pas bougé pour ma part 
(même état que vous).
JE sent que plusieurs sonnettes vont retentir lundi  (et j'espère^^)
État actuel de lexpédition:
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais(10 nov)

Numéro de suivi du transporteur:
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur


Je pense que c'est mort pour avoir un Tn avant lundi, donc soit on le reçoit sans avoir de Tn soit on le reçoit... pas xD

(MAcbook 2.4+Ipod Touch+Imprimante)


----------



## Sevillano (8 Novembre 2008)

Il ne nous reste qu'a attendre lundi alors (j'ai pris ma journee mais pas pour le macbook pour une fois)


----------



## Nitiel (8 Novembre 2008)

Apple mais a jour les données vers 12H 13H ou vers 17H 18H même le samedi (c'est un jour ouvrable, Apple travail), pour mais deux commandes et mais multiples échanges sa c'est toujours passer comme çà ! Et apple a toujours respecter c'est date.


----------



## Sevillano (8 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Apple mais a jour les données vers 12H 13H ou vers 17H 18H mêmê le samedi (c'est un jour ouvrable, Apple travail), pour mais deux commandes et mais multiples échanges sa c'est toujour passer comme çà !



Je ne sais pas trop si ca suit une quelconque logique puisqu'ils avaient mis à jour mes données hier vers 23h si je me rappele bien.


----------



## durix (8 Novembre 2008)

Voila mon status aujourd'hui, leur outil sde tracking est foireux quand meme:
Date de livraison estimée 07 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement) 
 État actuel de l&#8217;expédition : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais

Il faudrait au moins changer la date


----------



## Phoenix111 (8 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop si ca suit une quelconque logique puisqu'ils avaient mis à jour mes données hier vers 23h si je me rappele bien.


Chez moi ils doivent bosser la nuit, mon suivi a été mis à jour entre 1h et 10h :mouais:
je vois pas de logique...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2008)

Dans mon suivi UPS, l'état de mon colis affiche : *Votre colis a fait l'objet d'une exception.*
Qu'est ce que cela signifie ? Rassurez-moi, c'est pas grave j'espère !!!


----------



## Goobii (8 Novembre 2008)

Alors moi qui est demandé un échange à Apple avant hier je tiens à préciser qu'ils ont déjà expédié ma commande de Chine et j'ai même un numéro de TN UPS depuis Shangai !!!! Autant j'ai attendu comme un con du 15 oct, date à laquelle j'ai passé ma commande, et le 6 nov, date à laquelle je l'ai reçue, autant là ils font fort ! A la base il prévoyait même une livraison pour le 18 mais apparemment, au vu du TN je l'aurai le 11 novembre ou, cause férié le 12 !!!!!!!!! Ils ont fort sur ce coup, à moins qu'il y ait un pb sur le TN !!!??


----------



## Goobii (8 Novembre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> Dans mon suivi UPS, l'état de mon colis affiche : *Votre colis a fait l'objet d'une exception.*
> Qu'est ce que cela signifie ? Rassurez-moi, c'est pas grave j'espère !!!



Ouh là pas drôle lol Il y avait peut être un petit chinois caché ds le carton (ils sont souples !!! ) qui voulait rentré sans papiers lol :rateau:

Mais ça sent le contrôle douanier ou bien... Ou, tombé du camion, ou... J'en sais rien en fait, c'est la première fois que j'entends parler de ça ! Dslé de pas pouvoir t'aider...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Ouh là pas drôle lol Il y avait peut être un petit chinois caché ds le carton (ils sont souples !!! ) qui voulait rentré sans papiers lol :rateau:
> 
> Mais ça sent le contrôle douanier ou bien... Ou, tombé du camion, ou... J'en sais rien en fait, c'est la première fois que j'entends parler de ça ! Dslé de pas pouvoir t'aider...



Alors là, ca serait la totale. J'ai des problèmes de CB depuis le 14/10. J'ai finalement réussi à passer commande le 31/10 et là, je me retrouve avec un chinois dans mon colis 
J'espère que je n'aurais pas d'autres problèmes car je commence vraiment à perdre patience. Surtout qu'en attendant, je travaille sur un... PC 
Croisons les doigts


----------



## Mogwai (8 Novembre 2008)

Toujours pas de changement chez moi, c'en est toujours à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais". Sachant que les délais en question, c'est le 6 novembre.

Je réclame l'ajout d'un smiley avec le pouce vers le bas, il me serait très utile


----------



## mikeyy (8 Novembre 2008)

Pour ma part, mbp 2.53 7200tm + ipod gravé commandé le 21, expédié le jour d'halloween :rateau:, 25 statuts différents sur l'apple store avant de recevoir mon TN hier... Donc tout est normal... selon UPS, il doit arriver lundi ... J'aurais donc attendu pendant 20 jours... 20 jours... 20 jours... Si on additionne les 20 jours a la date de commande du 21, 
21 = 2 + 1 = 3, on arrive au nombre 23... tout est lié au nombre 23, tout, meme cz apple...


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (8 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour bonjour....

Voila voila, je refais une apparition furtive sur ce topic pour vous dire que enfin...j'ai mon MacBook (Custom)(+housse+ipod)!

Rappel : commandé le 16, reçu le 5 Novembre, mais vu que j'étais pas, je suis allé le chercher le vendredi au soir chez UPS.

Croyez moi quand tant que switcheur, je me suis jeté sur les colis pour les déchiqueter 

Allez, je souhaite bon courage à tous 

edit : photos ultra speed (avec mon téléphone portable) du carton :


----------



## mamateremo (8 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> J'ai exactement les mêmes dates que toi, commandé le 18 avec iPod et imprimante Canon, expédié le 31 (ou le 30 ?), et depuis le début de la semaine "acheminement vers la destination finale, dans les délais..." et toujours pas de TN UPS ou TNT...
> 
> Tu as essayé d'appeler Apple pour voir ce qu'ils disent ?



Oui oui, je les ai appelés tous les jours de la semaine dernière sauf hier! 
Et la seule réponse: nous n'avons pas la possibilité de vous dire plus que ce qu'il y  a d'indiqué dans le suivi... Super!

Mais je pense qu'apple groupe tous ses envois! Tu as commandé le 18, moi le 25, soit la même semaine! et tout est parti le 30-31 (30 ici, et 31 en chine!)
Et que même sans tracking, on le recevra Lundi... Y a pas de raisons!


----------



## Sevillano (8 Novembre 2008)

Au fait est ce que quelqu'un saurait si on pouvait avoir un numero de tracking directement de chez UPS rien qu'en fournissant le nom, l'adresse de livraison ou autre chose????


----------



## chupastar (8 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Oui oui, je les ai appelés tous les jours de la semaine dernière sauf hier!
> Et la seule réponse: nous n'avons pas la possibilité de vous dire plus que ce qu'il y  a d'indiqué dans le suivi... Super!
> 
> Mais je pense qu'apple groupe tous ses envois! Tu as commandé le 18, moi le 25, soit la même semaine! et tout est parti le 30-31 (30 ici, et 31 en chine!)
> Et que même sans tracking, on le recevra Lundi... Y a pas de raisons!



J'espère que tu as raison, car je suis plus pessimiste que toi... J'ai vraiment peur que l'imprimante Canon toujours disponible sous 2 à 3 semaines soit la cause de ce retard. Quoi que je lis dernièrement que certains ont reçu leur envoie en plusieurs colis et en plusieurs fois...


----------



## Goobii (8 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Au fait est ce que quelqu'un saurait si on pouvait avoir un numero de tracking directement de chez UPS rien qu'en fournissant le nom, l'adresse de livraison ou autre chose????



Je n'pense pas qu'UPS s'embête à fournir ces infos.. Et quand bien même ils le feraient, dès qu'Apple transmet les colis à UPS il n'y a que qqs heures de délais avant de voir le tracking sur le site d'Apple...


----------



## Yup123 (8 Novembre 2008)

Pour ceux qui désespèrent pour leur track number, sachez que je n'ai reçu le mien que la veille de la livraison... un lundi soir, et il était livré mardi à 11h (J'habite en Belgique)
Si vous habitez en Belgique, à partir du moment où votre colis est à Bxl, vous le recevez le jour même, en tout cas ce fut le cas pour 4 colis que j'ai reçu de Apple.

Ici je dois recevoir mon macbook de remplacement et comme il arrive seul (il ne doit pas rejoindre d'iPod ou d'accessoire aux Pays-Bas) j'ai déja un tracking sur le site d'UPS. Ce que je comprend pas c'est qu'il a été expédié aujourd'hui, et la livraison est prévue lundi... Or on m'a dit qu'en général ça prenait une semaine pour arriver en Europe... J'ai le droit d'espérer ?


----------



## Goobii (8 Novembre 2008)

Yup123 a dit:


> Ici je dois recevoir mon macbook de remplacement et comme il arrive seul (il ne doit pas rejoindre d'iPod ou d'accessoire aux Pays-Bas) j'ai déja un tracking sur le site d'UPS. Ce que je comprend pas c'est qu'il a été expédié aujourd'hui, et la livraison est prévue lundi... Or on m'a dit qu'en général ça prenait une semaine pour arriver en Europe... J'ai le droit d'espérer ?



Remplacement ? T'as demandé un echange ? Car je suis ds la meme situation que toi, suite pixel HS j'ai demandé un échange le 6 et aujourd'hui je viens de recevoir un TN UPS m'indiquant une livraison pr le 12 alors que sur l'etat des commandes Apple il est annoncé le 17-18...


----------



## Yup123 (8 Novembre 2008)

Oui c'est un échange (pixels morts, touches penchées, couvercle de la batterie pas fixe, colle sur l'écran...)
Ici le tracking a changé sur le site d'UPS, c'est prévu pour le 12 maintenant (sur l'Applesotre, ils me disaient entre le 14 et le 17)


----------



## Goobii (8 Novembre 2008)

Yup123 a dit:


> Oui c'est un échange (pixels morts, touches penchées, couvercle de la batterie pas fixe, colle sur l'écran...)
> Ici le tracking a changé sur le site d'UPS, c'est prévu pour le 12 maintenant (sur l'Applesotre, ils me disaient entre le 14 et le 17)



Penses tu que nous aurons de la chance en le voyant arriver le 12 ?? J'pense que je vais appeler Apple Lundi pour mettre au clair cette histoire... Car j'avais prévu de partir dans le sud mardi soir, mais je pense que je vais reporter d'une journée lol 

UPS ou TNT t'ont ils contacté pour venir récupérer ta machine car moi non...


----------



## Sevillano (8 Novembre 2008)

Alors g eu mon TN mais le transporteur est NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

c le meme numero avec 8XXXXx

Quelqu'un sait ce que ca veut dire


----------



## Providia (8 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Alors g eu mon TN mais le transporteur est NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> 
> c le meme numero avec 8XXXXx
> 
> Quelqu'un sait ce que ca veut dire



Je suis dans le même cas que toi, tu dois être livré quand ?
Dans tous les cas ce n'est pas le numéro UPS, il faudra attendre un peu pour avoir le 1Z... que la mise à jour se fasse ;-)


----------



## Yup123 (8 Novembre 2008)

Oui, TNT l'a fait le lendemain de ma demande d'échange et ils sont passés le jour même (il y a un dépôt à une trentaine de km de chez moi)
Ils (TNT) t'envoient un document PDF, qui contient une feuille que le livreur doit signer et te rendre (une preuve de l'enlèvement) et 4 autres pour lui. Normalement Apple t'envoie aussi un numéro de reprise que "tu dois inscrire dans la case prévue à cet effet", seulement moi la case je ne l'ai pas trouvé, c'est tellement précis, alors j'ai inscrit ça sur le carton en grand.
Pour le 12, je n'en ai aucune idée... il faut voir comment le tracking évolue


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Alors g eu mon TN mais le transporteur est NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> 
> c le meme numero avec 8XXXXx
> 
> Quelqu'un sait ce que ca veut dire


 


Tu peux essayer d'utiliser ce numéro sur le site d'UPS ou TNT, et tu obtiendras un numéro de suivi mais peut-être pas aujourd'hui !


----------



## chupastar (8 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Alors g eu mon TN mais le transporteur est NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> 
> c le meme numero avec 8XXXXx
> 
> Quelqu'un sait ce que ca veut dire



D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur ce topic, ce stade se trouve quelques heures avant d'avoir ton véritable numéro de suivi chez UPS ou TNT.


----------



## Goobii (8 Novembre 2008)

Yup123 a dit:


> Oui, TNT l'a fait le lendemain de ma demande d'échange et ils sont passés le jour même (il y a un dépôt à une trentaine de km de chez moi)
> Ils (TNT) t'envoient un document PDF, qui contient une feuille que le livreur doit signer et te rendre (une preuve de l'enlèvement) et 4 autres pour lui. Normalement Apple t'envoie aussi un numéro de reprise que "tu dois inscrire dans la case prévue à cet effet", seulement moi la case je ne l'ai pas trouvé, c'est tellement précis, alors j'ai inscrit ça sur le carton en grand.
> Pour le 12, je n'en ai aucune idée... il faut voir comment le tracking évolue



Moi je l'ai tjs mon MB... J'ai bien le numéro de retour par contre. Ce qui me semblait bizarre au début, c'est que sur l'état de commande il était marqué que je devais payer par chèque, mais cela doit etre normal pour un retour, puisque ds tt les cas il a été expédié... C'est bizarre quand même que l'on a directement un tracking UPS de Shangai... :mouais: Mais tant mieux. J'pense pas que les TN évoluent le Week end, je me trompe ?

Tiens moi au courant si évolution de ton coté stp


----------



## Yup123 (8 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Moi je l'ai tjs mon MB... J'ai bien le numéro de retour par contre. Ce qui me semblait bizarre au début, c'est que sur l'état de commande il était marqué que je devais payer par chèque, mais cela doit etre normal pour un retour, puisque ds tt les cas il a été expédié... C'est bizarre quand même que l'on a directement un tracking UPS de Shangai... :mouais: Mais tant mieux. J'pense pas que les TN évoluent le Week end, je me trompe ?
> 
> Tiens moi au courant si évolution de ton coté stp



Sur le site d'UPS, ils m'indiquent "*En transit  - Date respectée*", regarde de ton côté.
Si on a un tracking direct, c'est parce que le macbook ne doit pas être rénuit avec d'autres colis je pense. Pour le chèque, c'est pareil de mon côté... C'est simplement parce qu'il fallait bien choisir un mode de paiement dans la commande à mon avis.
Pour les mises à jour du TN, j'en ai aucune idée...
HS: Avais-tu des touches de travers toi ? parce que j'ai vraiment peur que mon remplacement soit aussi touché...


----------



## Goobii (8 Novembre 2008)

Yup123 a dit:


> Sur le site d'UPS, ils m'indiquent "*En transit  - Date respectée*", regarde de ton côté.
> Si on a un tracking direct, c'est parce que le macbook ne doit pas être rénuit avec d'autres colis je pense. Pour le chèque, c'est pareil de mon côté... C'est simplement parce qu'il fallait bien choisir un mode de paiement dans la commande à mon avis.
> Pour les mises à jour du TN, j'en ai aucune idée...
> HS: Avais-tu des touches de travers toi ? parce que j'ai vraiment peur que mon remplacement soit aussi touché...



J'ai exactement pareil !!! J'pense que t'as raison, vu qu'il n'y a pas de regroupement de colis il part direct ! Ce qui explique en plus pourquoi certains l'ont eu rapidement !!!! 
Pour les touches de travers j'y ai échappé ! Mais bon le pixel mort m'obsédé ! Et une fois que tu l'as vu, tu ne vois que ça ! Et apparemment y'a des potes à lui qui se sont invités  Enfin j'men fou puisque Apple était très compréhensif, surtout que je suis dans mon droit  Je ne te caches pas que je redoutais ces touches de travers (vu à la FNAC) et que j'ai eu un clavier impec mais l'écran merdique. J'espère comme toi ne plus avoir de pb, de toute façon il nous sera possible de le renvoyer si encore des problèmes ! 

Une petite MAJ du TN me ferait bin plaisir !


----------



## Providia (8 Novembre 2008)

Quelqu'un est aussi au stade "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" avec comme transporteur assigné "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER" et une livraison prévue pour le 12  ?
Histoire de savoir qui a son MB/MBP dans le même conténaire que moi


----------



## tonio08 (8 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Alors g eu mon TN mais le transporteur est NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> 
> c le meme numero avec 8XXXXx
> 
> Quelqu'un sait ce que ca veut dire




tu as de la chance, moi j'ai toujours encours d'acheminement vers le client - expédition dans les délais.
Tu dois être livré le 10? Tu as eu quand ton TN?


----------



## Yup123 (8 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> J'ai exactement pareil !!! J'pense que t'as raison, vu qu'il n'y a pas de regroupement de colis il part direct ! Ce qui explique en plus pourquoi certains l'ont eu rapidement !!!!
> Pour les touches de travers j'y ai échappé ! Mais bon le pixel mort m'obsédé ! Et une fois que tu l'as vu, tu ne vois que ça ! Et apparemment y'a des potes à lui qui se sont invités  Enfin j'men fou puisque Apple était très compréhensif, surtout que je suis dans mon droit  Je ne te caches pas que je redoutais ces touches de travers (vu à la FNAC) et que j'ai eu un clavier impec mais l'écran merdique. J'espère comme toi ne plus avoir de pb, de toute façon il nous sera possible de le renvoyer si encore des problèmes !
> 
> Une petite MAJ du TN me ferait bin plaisir !



Ca a changé... il est passé en "Exception" avec                         "LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT." Du coup, plus de date prévue pour la livraison 
Apparemment il est déjà au Pays-Bas !


----------



## Phoenix111 (8 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Quelqu'un est aussi au stade "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" avec comme transporteur assigné "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER" et une livraison prévue pour le 12  ?
> Histoire de savoir qui a son MB/MBP dans le même conténaire que moi


J'avais aussi ça ce matin, et aparement après cela, on reçoit notre TN 24h ou 48h avant la date de livraison.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2008)

Yup123 a dit:


> Ca a changé... il est passé en "Exception" avec                         "LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT." Du coup, plus de date prévue pour la livraison
> Apparemment il est déjà au Pays-Bas !



J'ai la meme statut. Le colis est parti hier de Shanghai et est arrive aux Pays-Bas dans la journee. Pour lundi, ca va etre juste. Je penche pour mercredi


----------



## Sevillano (8 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> J'avais aussi ça ce matin, et aparement après cela, on reçoit notre TN 24h ou 48h avant la date de livraison.





Providia a dit:


> Quelqu'un est aussi au stade "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" avec comme transporteur assigné "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER" et une livraison prévue pour le 12  ?
> Histoire de savoir qui a son MB/MBP dans le même conténaire que moi



je dois être livré le 12 aussi donc nos macs font le chemin ensemble


----------



## Goobii (8 Novembre 2008)

Yup123 a dit:


> Ca a changé... il est passé en "Exception" avec                         "LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT." Du coup, plus de date prévue pour la livraison
> Apparemment il est déjà au Pays-Bas !



AAArrrfff ! J'ai pareil que toi !  Ils voyagent ensemble nos Macbook :rateau: Mais bon positivons, peut être que cela changera au cours de la journée comme ce fut le cas du changement de TN


----------



## Yup123 (8 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> AAArrrfff ! J'ai pareil que toi !  Ils voyagent ensemble nos Macbook :rateau: Mais bon positivons, peut être que cela changera au cours de la journée comme ce fut le cas du changement de TN



Si ça se trouve on le recevra lundi, enfin peut-être que je suis trop optimiste, mais j'ai toujours reçu mes produits commandés sur l'Apple store le jour ouvrable après leur arrivé aux Pays-Bas, car j'habite en Belgique... Seulement il y avait pas cette histoire de dédouanement!


----------



## Phoenix111 (8 Novembre 2008)

Je crois qu'on va être une masse à le recevoir le 12  !! C'est la fête :love::love:


----------



## Providia (8 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Je crois qu'on va être une masse à le recevoir le 12  !! C'est la fête :love::love:


Exact  !
T'y crois pas pour Lundi ?
(l'espoir fait vivre... )


----------



## Sevillano (8 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Exact  !
> T'y crois pas pour Lundi ?
> (l'espoir fait vivre... )



Je ne nie pas que le recevoir le lundi m'irait plus que bien pq je  ne serai pas a la maison le mercredi (boulot oblige)


----------



## Phoenix111 (8 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Je ne nie pas que le recevoir le lundi m'irait plus que bien pq je ne serai pas a la maison le mercredi (boulot oblige)


Ha ba moi c'est l'inverse  !
Sur un autre forum j'ai lu qu'une personne qui a eu son TN hier soir, a appelé UPS,
puis a eu comme renseignement qu'il allait être au plus tôt livrer mercredi donc bon...


----------



## Goobii (8 Novembre 2008)

Yup123 a dit:


> Si ça se trouve on le recevra lundi, enfin peut-être que je suis trop optimiste, mais j'ai toujours reçu mes produits commandés sur l'Apple store le jour ouvrable après leur arrivé aux Pays-Bas, car j'habite en Belgique... Seulement il y avait pas cette histoire de dédouanement!



Esperons  Moi j'suis juste à coté de chez toi, entre Lille et Valenciennes donc...


----------



## Providia (8 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Ha ba moi c'est l'inverse  !
> Sur un autre forum j'ai lu qu'une personne qui a eu son TN hier soir, a appelé UPS,
> puis a eu comme renseignement qu'il allait être au plus tôt livrer mercredi donc bon...



Bon tu viens d'éteindre cette petite lueur d'espoir qui brillait encore en espérant que je pourrais profiter de mon nouveau joujou Mardi :rateau:


----------



## Yup123 (8 Novembre 2008)

Mardi c'est pas férié  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2008)

Yup123 a dit:


> Mardi c'est pas férié  ?



Si c ferie mais recevoir le joujou lundi te permet d'en profiter mardi


----------



## Yup123 (8 Novembre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> Si c ferie mais recevoir le joujou lundi te permet d'en profiter mardi



C'est clair que ce serait plus profitable  Lundi aprem en plus j'ai pas cours... Si c'est mercredi, je serai en cours et ce sera encore des paperasses en plus avec UPS (J'ai déjà manqué les cours pour recevoir le 1er et le renvoyer... maintenant faut pas exagérer!)

Edit : Apparemment cette histoire de dédouanement ne veut pas dire que le colis est aux Pays-Bas, c'est juste qu'ils traitent des infos là-bas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2008)

Yup123 a dit:


> C'est clair que ce serait plus profitable  Lundi aprem en plus j'ai pas cours... Si c'est mercredi, je serai en cours et ce sera encore des paperasses en plus avec UPS (J'ai déjà manqué les cours pour recevoir le 1er et le renvoyer... maintenant faut pas exagérer!)
> 
> Edit : Apparemment cette histoire de dédouanement ne veut pas dire que le colis est aux Pays-Bas, c'est juste qu'ils traitent des infos là-bas



Tu veux dire que le colis serait encore en Chine ? :mouais:


----------



## Yup123 (8 Novembre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> Tu veux dire que le colis serait encore en Chine ? :mouais:


C'est ce que me laisse penser des messages dans ce topic (pages 15-16-17)
Cette histoire de dédouanement, ce ne sont peut-être que des paperasses administratives...

http://forums.macg.co/4873069-post292.html


----------



## Bijot (8 Novembre 2008)

*Ca y est !!!!*












 

Ma commande vient d'être expédié !! :love::love:​ 

Reception des colis prévue le ou avant le18 d'après Apple ​


----------



## Zemou (8 Novembre 2008)

Mmmh, je ne veux pas jouer le rabat-joie mais ne te réjouis pas trop vite. Attends qu'il soit chez toi avant de crier victoire 

Pour le dédouanement, je crois que c'est juste vérifier que le colis est en règle au niveau taxes et légalité de la marchandise, ça se fait dès l'arrivée en Europe.


----------



## Yup123 (8 Novembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas si c'est dès l'arrivée en Europe, j'ai ça dans mon tracking :                                                                   
SHANGHAI,CN                                                                                                                               09/11/2008                                                                                                                0:04                                                                                                   LECTURE D'EXPORTATION                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
APELDOORN,NL                                                                                                                               08/11/2008                                                                                                                14:30                                                                                                   LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.


----------



## pi-xi (8 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> *Ca y est !!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le mien est dans le même avion que le tien alors


----------



## tonio08 (8 Novembre 2008)

Qui doit être livré lundi 10 et a déjà son TN? Parce que moi toujours rien.


----------



## rizoto (8 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> Qui doit être livré lundi 10 et a déjà son TN? Parce que moi toujours rien.



Pareil de mon cote. :sleep:


----------



## Nitiel (8 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> Qui doit être livré lundi 10 et a déjà son TN? Parce que moi toujours rien.


 
Moi je n&#8217;ai aussi rien, mais je dois être livré le 12, çà fait quand même que 2 jours ouvrable.


----------



## Pierre M (8 Novembre 2008)

Bon bah moi pas grand chose de neuf si ce n'est une mse à jour dans mon suivi :
Au lieu du message "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" daté du 28 octobre, c'est le même message mais daté du 8 novembre!

Voilà, faut attendre


----------



## olaf1966 (8 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Quelqu'un est aussi au stade "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" avec comme transporteur assigné "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER" et une livraison prévue pour le 12  ?
> Histoire de savoir qui a son MB/MBP dans le même conténaire que moi



Livraison le 12, et même situation pour moi...


----------



## Zemou (8 Novembre 2008)

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas de TN, vous inquiètez pas, certains on reçu leur MacBook sans même avoir de TN.


----------



## Sevillano (8 Novembre 2008)

olaf1966 a dit:


> Livraison le 12, et même situation pour moi...



On est tous pareil  je veux mon TN


----------



## Nkio (8 Novembre 2008)

Non non , je m'en fou du TN je veux mon MBP


----------



## eex (8 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> Qui doit être livré lundi 10 et a déjà son TN? Parce que moi toujours rien.



Je dois être livré lundi et j'ai eu mon TN vendredi dans l'apres-midi


----------



## Goobii (8 Novembre 2008)

Courage courage... J'me demande si y'a du mouvement le dimanche chez UPS...


----------



## Yup123 (8 Novembre 2008)

Mon macbook est parti de Shangai il y a seulement quelques heures... C'est sur, ce n'est pas pour lundi


----------



## Bijot (8 Novembre 2008)

Nkio a dit:


> Non non , je m'en fou du TN je veux mon MBP


 
Pareil


----------



## Goobii (8 Novembre 2008)

Yup123 a dit:


> Mon macbook est parti de Shangai il y a seulement quelques heures... C'est sur, ce n'est pas pour lundi



idem que toi... à 2 h du mat là bas... Lundi ça me paraissait short quand même... Je pense qu'Apple va respecter le délai du 12... Pr moi c'est impec, en plus ce qui m'inquiete c'est qu'il n'ont même pas encore récupéré celui ci (sur lequel je suis actuellement)... Vont ils faire d'une pierre de coup ? Ou peut etre, je peux rêver, ils l'ont oublié 

Ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'il y a du mouvement UPS même le dimanche... D'ailleurs c'est très bien suivi je trouve  et ce n'est pas pour me déplaire.


----------



## Nitiel (8 Novembre 2008)

Pierre M a dit:


> Bon bah moi pas grand chose de neuf si ce n'est une mse à jour dans mon suivi :
> Au lieu du message "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" daté du 28 octobre, c'est le même message mais daté du 8 novembre!
> 
> Voilà, faut attendre


 
Cà a fait exactement comme toi cette aprem


----------



## hasha (8 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir tout le monde,
J'ai suivi ce topic depuis le début... et comme beaucoup d'entre vous je commence à perdre ma patience, surtout que ma commande que je devais recevoir lundi vient d'être encore retardé pour le 12!
Résumé de mon histoire:

MB + Imprimante Canon + Ipod Touch commandé le *16/10* à 21h
Envoie du chèque le lendemain

*23/10* encaissement du chèque et ma commande passe en préparation Date de livraison estimé le 7/11

*30/10* le statut de ma commande change pour commande expédiée date de livraison estimé le 7 puis elle passe au 10 courant la journée :mouais:

*03/11* statut: En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de déstination toujours avec le 10/11 comme date de livraison

*05/11* statut :En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais sans tracking!

*Aujourd'hui:* le statut de la commande ne change pas mais la date de mise à jour se met à jour au 08/11 accompagné du mail comme quoi ils ont un retard et ma commande sera retardée de nouveau livraison le 12! :hein:

Je commence à perdre espoir en voyant des personnes ayant commandé beaucoup plus tard recevant leurs machines ...moi qui voulait switcher depuis si longtemps!
En plus le 12 je suis hospitalisé et personne sera chez moi pour recevoir le colis, ils font vraiment n'importe comment chez Apple!
Je suis vraiment déçu avant même de recevoir ma machine


----------



## Yup123 (8 Novembre 2008)

Je pense que pour la reprise de ton ancien Macbook ils ne sont pas trop pressés (enfin ils doivent attendre que tu le renvoies dans des délais raisonnables), puis si TNT ne t'a pas contacté, pas d'inquiétudes (enfin en même temps, c'est plus trop ton problème vu que tu vas récupérer un neuf ), c'est surement parce que c'était le weekend... T'as reçu quand le mail avec la ref de reprise ?


----------



## Garibaldi (8 Novembre 2008)

@hasha
tu joues de malchances avec les dates: Pas de livraison le week end, et Mardi ferié.
Donc 7/10/12 aurait du/pu etre 3 jours consecutifs.


----------



## hasha (8 Novembre 2008)

Garibaldi a dit:


> @hasha
> tu joues de malchances avec les dates: Pas de livraison le week end, et Mardi ferié.
> Donc 7/10/12 aurait du/pu etre 3 jours consecutifs.



Oui d'accord, sauf que mon colis stationne en Hollande depuis le 03/11 sans nouvelles, sans TN... 
D'après ce que j'ai vu...une fois arrivée en Europe la livraison est assez rapide, surtout que j'habite Paris


----------



## Garibaldi (8 Novembre 2008)

1)Il y a apparement des soucis coté TN.(des personnes ont recu leur colis sans TN)
2)J'habite Paris(plutot banlieue sud), mon colis devait arriver le 12, et finalement annoncé le 10.(bon chaque cas est different je suis d'accord).

Je veux dire par la que, si ca marche "par vague", tu peux, sans reel argument, esperer le recevoir le 10.

​


----------



## hasha (9 Novembre 2008)

Garibaldi a dit:


> Je veux dire par la que, si ca marche "par vague", tu peux, sans reel argument, esperer le recevoir le 10.​



J'espère car en plus le 12 je ne suis pas chez moi pour recevoir mon joujou!


----------



## Goobii (9 Novembre 2008)

Yup123 a dit:


> Mon macbook est parti de Shangai il y a seulement quelques heures... C'est sur, ce n'est pas pour lundi



Les voilà en Corée cette fois ci...


----------



## olaf1966 (9 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Pareil



+1


----------



## zittix (9 Novembre 2008)

Hello tout le monde!

Jsuis nouveau je voulais avoir votre avis sur la question suivante:

J'ai commandé mon MBP+iPod avec rabais étudiant le 21 Oct. il a été envoyé le 31. La date de livraison estimée est le 12 nov (mercredi) or aujourshui mon status est toujours bloqué sur "En cours d'acheminement vers le client" et pas de TN ni de transporteur assigné. Donc s'il a pas encore été envoyé ça me semble un peu short pour le recevoir mercredi non?

Merci!


----------



## tonio08 (9 Novembre 2008)

toujours pas de TN et livraison prévue pour demain; je commence sérieusement à douter


----------



## Yup123 (9 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:
			
		

> Les voilà en Corée cette fois ci...



Prochaine étape, ce sera Varsovie...


----------



## Sevillano (9 Novembre 2008)

Bonjou tt le monde

Je suis tjrs à Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée) depuis hier et tjrs pas de TN.

La date estimée est le 12 mais est ce que je peux le recevoir demain?? ce serait sympa


----------



## Phoenix111 (9 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Bonjou tt le monde
> 
> Je suis tjrs à Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée) depuis hier et tjrs pas de TN.
> 
> La date estimée est le 12 mais est ce que je peux le recevoir demain?? ce serait sympa


On recevra notre TN lundi et notre MBP mercredi


----------



## Sevillano (9 Novembre 2008)

On peut pas recevoir notre TN et notre MB lundi 

Ce serait bien mieux je trouve.


----------



## Phoenix111 (9 Novembre 2008)

On peut même ne pas recevoir notre TN :rateau:


----------



## Sevillano (9 Novembre 2008)

Ben ca ce serait dommage pq j'ai oublié de mettre de digicode quand j'ai rentré l'adresse de livraison.


----------



## rizoto (9 Novembre 2008)

Mon routing center et mon numero de tracking viennent d'etre active apres 5 jours en "achememinement vers le client finale"

Livraison prevue demain ...


----------



## GLLSMRLT (9 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour
j'aimerais savoir si, dès réception de mon nouveau Macbook, (demain), il est utilisable ou bien s'il faut direct le mettre recharger et ne l'utiliser qu'une fois chargé?

Merci à vous


----------



## Yup123 (9 Novembre 2008)

GLLSMRLT a dit:


> Bonjour
> j'aimerais savoir si, dès réception de mon nouveau Macbook, (demain), il est utilisable ou bien s'il faut direct le mettre recharger et ne l'utiliser qu'une fois chargé?
> 
> Merci à vous



Il devait me rester 60% de batterie la première fois que je l'ai allumé


----------



## Sevillano (9 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Mon routing center et mon numero de tracking viennent d'etre active apres 5 jours en "achememinement vers le client finale"
> 
> Livraison prevue demain ...



Tu veux dire quoi par activés??


----------



## Phoenix111 (9 Novembre 2008)

J'ai lu sur des tutos qu'il vaut mieux recharger avant la première utilisation, puis faire 4 ou 5 cycles de recharge-décharge complète par la suite pour bien calibrer la batterie.


----------



## rizoto (9 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Tu veux dire quoi par activés??



j'ai le nom du routing center et le numero de tracking...



Phoenix111 a dit:


> J'ai lu sur des tutos qu'il vaut mieux recharger avant la première utilisation, puis faire 4 ou 5 cycles de recharge-décharge complète par la suite pour bien calibrer la batterie.



d'apres la doc apple, une fois par mois est suffisant


----------



## Phoenix111 (9 Novembre 2008)

Oui, mais je parlais de la première utilisation.


----------



## rizoto (9 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Oui, mais je parlais de la première utilisation.



1 fois aussi ...


----------



## tonio08 (9 Novembre 2008)

ca y est !!!!
livraison programmée par le transporteur final et livraison le 10


----------



## Sevillano (9 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> j'ai le nom du routing center et le numero de tracking...



T'as quoi comme routing center et est ce que ton numero de tracking commence par 8XXXX



tonio08 a dit:


> ca y est !!!!
> livraison programmée par le transporteur final et livraison le 10




T'as eu ton TN??


----------



## Phoenix111 (9 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> 1 fois aussi ...


Enfait je vais citer ma source, j'ai lu cela dans les tutos du site lesdelliens (oui je voulais un dell avant ).
Le tuto est d'ailleur très complet et je vous le recommande


----------



## rizoto (9 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Enfait je vais citer ma source, j'ai lu cela dans les tutos du site lesdelliens (oui je voulais un dell avant ).
> Le tuto est d'ailleur très complet et je vous le recommande



ma source, de memoire, c'est aussi expliquer dans ton manuel apple


----------



## Phoenix111 (9 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour le lien , sinon pour le manuel je ne peux pas te dire je l'aurais que mercredi.


----------



## GLLSMRLT (9 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> J'ai lu sur des tutos qu'il vaut mieux recharger avant la première utilisation, puis faire 4 ou 5 cycles de recharge-décharge complète par la suite pour bien calibrer la batterie.



Donc dès que je le reçois, tu me conseilles de ne pas l'utiliser avant que le témoin de recharge du cable soit vert, en gros? Ou bien je le met charger et je peux déjà toucher la bébête?


----------



## Zemou (9 Novembre 2008)

D'après MacGénération, on peut s'en servir pendant que ça charge. Le plus important pour une batterie au Lithium, c'est de bien respecter la batterie en faisant des cycles de charge/décharge complets le plus souvent possible (et surtout la première fois).


----------



## rizoto (9 Novembre 2008)

GLLSMRLT a dit:


> Donc dès que je le reçois, tu me conseilles de ne pas l'utiliser avant que le témoin de recharge du cable soit vert, en gros? Ou bien je le met charger et je peux déjà toucher la bébête?



Non non 
quand tu le recois, tu le branches sur le secteur (tu peux l'utiliser). quand il sera charge, tu le debranches, et tu l'utilises jusqu'a la mise en veille complete du mac (batterie vide). Puis tu recharges completement.


----------



## GLLSMRLT (9 Novembre 2008)

Ok ok, c'est bien ce que je me disais, mais je préférais être sûr.
Quoi qu'il en soit un tout grand merci!


----------



## Sevillano (9 Novembre 2008)

Et sinon pour que la batterie soit le plus longtemps performante, faut l'enlever quand elle est chargée et qu'on l'utilise plus sur secteur?? ou bien on dait la laisser meme kan il est sur secteur?


----------



## ChaosTheory (9 Novembre 2008)

Faut que je vous en raconte une bonne... 

Ce matin je me lève, consulte mes mails... mail d'Apple s'excusant du retard mais que mon colis me serait livré d'ici à 2 jours ouvrés... :rateau:

J'ai reçu mon colis depuis jeudi !! 

Sont un peu à la ramasse :mouais:


----------



## Nkio (9 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Faut que je vous en raconte une bonne...
> 
> Ce matin je me lève, consulte mes mails... mail d'Apple s'excusant du retard mais que mon colis me serait livré d'ici à 2 jours ouvrés... :rateau:
> 
> ...



Tu en a peut être un deuxieme qui sait? Ils sont peut être partit dans un élan de générosité


----------



## Sevillano (9 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Faut que je vous en raconte une bonne...
> 
> Ce matin je me lève, consulte mes mails... mail d'Apple s'excusant du retard mais que mon colis me serait livré d'ici à 2 jours ouvrés... :rateau:
> 
> ...



Tu avais un TN quand tu l'avais recu??


----------



## Phoenix111 (9 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Et sinon pour que la batterie soit le plus longtemps performante, faut l'enlever quand elle est chargée et qu'on l'utilise plus sur secteur?? ou bien on dait la laisser meme kan il est sur secteur?


Je crois que ça n'a pas d'importance, la batterie arrète de se charger une fois remplie.


----------



## tonio08 (9 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> T'as quoi comme routing center et est ce que ton numero de tracking commence par 8XXXX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non j'ai toujours le numéro en 80... et le transporteur est NL distribution center. Mais je devrais pas tarder à avoir mon vrai TN


----------



## ChaosTheory (9 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Tu avais un TN quand tu l'avais recu??



Non, je viens juste de voir que mon statut indiquait "livré" sur le site. Il leur aura fallu du temps pour s'en rendre compte


----------



## Sevillano (9 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Non, je viens juste de voir que mon statut indiquait "livré" sur le site. Il leur aura fallu du temps pour s'en rendre compte



On dirait qu'ils ont un serieux problème de MAJ 

Par contre je leur pardonnerai bien s'ils me livrent demain


----------



## kutsize (9 Novembre 2008)

Je suis dans le même cas que beaucoup d'entre vous à savoir commande d'un macbook 2.0Ghz (avec apple remote et dongle Mini Display Port -> DVI) et d'un ipod nano le tout expédié le 31 octobre : 

Pas de TN, date de livraison estimé au lundi 10 novembre, dernier udapte le 08 nov : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais

Ma référence en 808.... ne donne rien chez UPS ni chez TNT.

Donc je suis comme vous en train de prier pour la recevoir demain cette commande


----------



## Pierre M (9 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Effectivement, et j'attends toujours...
> Et pour entamer ce week end en beauté, une petite citation pour tous ceux qui sont encore sur ce topic et qui attendent la livraison de leur joujou. Je vous laisse donc méditer la dessus:
> "Si ce n'est aujourd'hui, ce sera demain: rappelons nous que la patience est le pilier de la sagesse".
> Alors soyez sages les amis! Ahah :rateau:
> ...




Bon ça y est j'ai eu une réelle évolution dans le suivi !!!! J'ai bien écouté ta citation de Frédéric Mistral et ça fini par payer, mais pas de panique je suis pas encore livré, bah oui on est dimanche.  Bref, j'ai un NL distribution, j'aurai un autre numero de suivi bientôt!

Pour les autres pas au courant de mon cas, j'ai passé commande le 15 octobre matin, ça a été expédié le 22, débité le 24, facturé le 25 et depuis le 28 j'avais "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais". Je devais être livré le 3-4 novembre lors de la commande, et le 31 octobre sur le suivi en ligne.


----------



## Providia (9 Novembre 2008)

Héhéhééé je vous faire profiter, pour patienter, des débuts de mon frère sur Mac (switcher depuis Vendredi aprem').
Déjà il m'appelle "wouhou je viens de recevoir mon MacBook, il est trop trop beau", j'lui réponds basiquement "veinard moi je n'attends mon MacBook Pro que pour Mercredi si tout va bien..."
Bon il l'allume au tel avec moi, "whouha trop bien la présentation avec le bienvenue dans toutes les langues, l'écran est trop beau !", "oui oui je connais" j'lui réponds, berf...
Premier problème "Stp c'est quoi la clée de sécurité internet ?", j'lui réponds "c'est la clée Wep", "euh, c'est quoi la clée wep?", "elle est notée sous la LiveBox", "ha ok, merci"
Quelques secondes aprés j'ai droit à un "ça marche pas c'est nul...", "t'as appuyé sur le bouton de couplage de la LiveBox ?", "c'est quoi le bouton de couplage ?"
Bon là je me suis rendu compte du niveau en informatique de mon frère, donc je me dis je vais être cool avec lui et lui lance un "bon écoutes je ne vais pas tarder mais si t'es un peu pommé p) en arrivant sur le buereau tu m'appelles comme c'est un peu différent de Windows" et là premier choc: "ha bon, c'est pas Windows ?"
Franchement j'ai cru que j'allais faire une crise cardiaque :rateau:
Comme il l'a acheté pour ses études (il arrive dans l'enseignement supérieur) je lui demande s'il a besoin d'Office for Mac comme je n'ai qu'un Mac et trois clées de licence, il me dit que non...
Et là deuxième choc, il me rappelles 10 minutes plus tard "comment on fait pour créer un fichier Word ?" Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
Bref depuis il m'appelles au moins 10 fois par jour pour me demander comment on fait ci, comment on fait ca et moi, je n'ai toujours pas mon MBP lol


----------



## Phoenix111 (9 Novembre 2008)

Moi mon frère est sur windows, comme ça je suis pas emm..dé


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (9 Novembre 2008)

CA Y EST J'AI MA LIVRAISON PROGRAMMÉE !!!!


----------



## GLLSMRLT (9 Novembre 2008)

Je me demandais
Dans mon suivi UPS j'ai "_en transit : date respectée (10/11)_" or lorsque je vais dans le détails des colis (2), la date est _Livraison Prog. :                                                                                         12/11/2008_ .
??? Normal ???
Selon mon tracking, ma commande aurait transité par la hollande pour passer par *COLOGNE* samedi matin...
Pourquoi un écart de la sorte alors que je suis en belgique?


----------



## durix (9 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> CA Y EST J'AI MA LIVRAISON PROGRAMMÉE !!!!




Tu as un TN?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (9 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> Tu as un TN?



Pas encore..
J'ai en numéro de suivi transporteur le même que pour le référence d'expédition Apple.
Et en transporteur pour le moment c'est NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER...


----------



## Sevillano (9 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pas encore..
> J'ai en numéro de suivi transporteur le même que pour le référence d'expédition Apple.
> Et en transporteur pour le moment c'est NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER...



on est tous dans le même bain


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (9 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> on est tous dans le même bain



Oui et non! Moi j'étais en standby depuis le 31 octobre! Alors ce changement de statut c'est presque comme si UPS frappait à ma porte!lol


----------



## V3n0m60 (9 Novembre 2008)

Quelqu'un sait à quoi correspond sur le store US "Shipped on: *Nov 6, 2008* 						 							via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r" pour le MBP et "Shipped on: *Nov 6, 2008* 						 							via Walsh Western B.V" pour l'imprimante
Avec des numéros de tracking que je ne peux pas voir sur le store FR. ?
merci


----------



## Sevillano (9 Novembre 2008)

V3n0m60 a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait à quoi correspond sur le store US "Shipped on: *Nov 6, 2008*                                                      via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r" pour le MBP et "Shipped on: *Nov 6, 2008*                                                      via Walsh Western B.V" pour l'imprimante
> Avec des numéros de tracking que je ne peux pas voir sur le store FR. ?
> merci



Alors si je ne me trompe pas c'est que c'est en chemin vers la hollande et que c'est sorti de chine


----------



## Zemou (9 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> CA Y EST J'AI MA LIVRAISON PROGRAMMÉE !!!!


Ah !
Alors ? Tu as un TN ? Quelle date ? Je suis content pour toi 

Chez moi ça n'a pas bougé :s


----------



## V3n0m60 (9 Novembre 2008)

Merci Sevillano, y a plus qu'a espérer que les dates soit respectées! Si tout va bien le 17 il sera la !


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (9 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Alors si je ne me trompe pas c'est que c'est en chemin vers la hollande et que c'est sorti de chine



C'est ça: Kuhne & Nagel est un sous traitant d'UPS et fait partie des transporteurs qui acheminent les mac de Chine en Hollande.



Zemou a dit:


> Ah !
> Alors ? Tu as un TN ? Quelle date ? Je suis content pour toi
> 
> Chez moi ça n'a pas bougé :s



Pas encore de TN ni de date mais bon j'estime la livraison à mercredi 12...


----------



## Providia (9 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> C'est ça: Kuhne & Nagel est un sous traitant d'UPS et fait partie des transporteurs qui acheminent les mac de Chine en Hollande.
> 
> 
> 
> Pas encore de TN ni de date mais bon j'estime la livraison à mercredi 12...



héhéhéhééééééé Mercredi 12 pour moi aussi, je suis au même point que toi, ça va faire des heureux 
Moi du coup je sèche les cours mercredi pour le réceptionner, on se tiendra au courant sur le forum Mecredi matin quand on les recevra, ok  ?
Moi je l'attends sur Rennes et vous ?


----------



## hasha (9 Novembre 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai du nouveau aujourd'hui...
Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée) ==>Le 10/11 
NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER comme transporteur assigné et j'ai le même numéro de suivi que la référence d'expédition Apple.
Un moyen de suivre tout ça?


----------



## MrFlash (9 Novembre 2008)

Ma commande a été expédié le 6 novembre, mon statut a été mis a jour aujourd'hui:

Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)
Et NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER en transporteur assigné

Ma livraison est prévu le 14 par apple. Quelqu'un est dans le même palette que moi? J'ai de bonne chance d'être livré le 12 je crois, vu que les statut de ce qui sont livré le 12 ont été mis a jour en même temps que moi .


----------



## V3n0m60 (9 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> Ma commande a été expédié le 6 novembre, mon statut a été mis a jour aujourd'hui:
> 
> Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)
> Et NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER en transporteur assigné
> ...



Chanceux  moi aussi elle a été expédiée le 6 novembre mais livraison estimée le 17 novembre! (MBP + imprimante)


----------



## pi-xi (9 Novembre 2008)

alors j'en suis là, moi :

macbook pro customisé + ipod prof

commande : expédiée

Mode de livraison : Merge In Tnst NL Til

Date de livraison estimée : 17 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)

État actuel de lexpédition	:
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	10 Nov. 2008

Numéro de suivi du transporteur :
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur

Transporteur assigné :
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur



... mais surtout : mas carte bleue n'est pas débitée 

c'est normal ??


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (9 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> héhéhéhééééééé Mercredi 12 pour moi aussi, je suis au même point que toi, ça va faire des heureux
> Moi du coup je sèche les cours mercredi pour le réceptionner, on se tiendra au courant sur le forum Mecredi matin quand on les recevra, ok  ?
> Moi je l'attends sur Rennes et vous ?



Moi j'ai plus de date officielle (c'était le 31 october..) mais j'ai donc bon espoir pour mercredi..
Pas de soucis pour se tenir au courant!
Moi je suis en région parisienne...


----------



## V3n0m60 (9 Novembre 2008)

pi-xi
Tu es au même stade que moi sauf que ma CB a été débitée ^^ mais pour les dates etc tout est pareil quasiment. Fais un tour sur ton compte du store US et t'auras plus d'informations peut être!


----------



## MrFlash (9 Novembre 2008)

Moi non plus, expédiée le 6, toujours pas débité. Si ils oublient c'est bien  !


----------



## Nitiel (9 Novembre 2008)

Je dois être livré le 12, Apple viens de mettre à jours aujourd'hui, le dimanche 09, et c'est toujours pareil, En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais et aucun transporteur. Apple travaille le dimanche ? Et, est-ce que je vais le recevoir mercredi !? Le truc cest que jhabite vers Marseille et sil est toujours en hollande sa fait juste, non !?


----------



## pi-xi (9 Novembre 2008)

V3n0m60 a dit:


> pi-xi
> Tu es au même stade que moi sauf que ma CB a été débitée ^^ mais pour les dates etc tout est pareil quasiment. Fais un tour sur ton compte du store US et t'auras plus d'informations peut être!



merci c'est sympa : c'est vrai que les infos sont différentes :

Shipped
Shipped on: Nov 7, 2008 via *Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.*
Tracking #: 0034045 etc.	
Product / Part No.	 	  	 	
MBP 15.4/CTO
Z0G0
Custom configuration| Show

Shipped on: Nov 7, 2008 via *Walsh Western B.V.*
Tracking #: WW0000 etc.	
Product / Part No.	 	  	 	
IPOD NANO (4TH GEN)8GB PURPLE-ZKK
MB739ZK/A


c'est quoi au juste ce que j'ai mis en gras ? 

:rose:


----------



## GLLSMRLT (9 Novembre 2008)

Je me demandais
Dans mon suivi UPS j'ai "_en transit : date respectée (10/11)_" or lorsque je vais dans le détails des colis (2), la date est _Livraison Prog. :                                                                                         12/11/2008_ .
??? Normal ???
Selon mon tracking, ma commande aurait transité par la hollande pour passer par *COLOGNE* samedi matin...
Pourquoi un écart de la sorte alors que je suis en belgique?


----------



## V3n0m60 (9 Novembre 2008)

@Pi-xi
J'ai demandé la même chose un peu plus haut, en fait c'est des transporteurs et ça voudrait dire que ton colis est parti de Chine et se dirige vers la Hollande!


----------



## pi-xi (9 Novembre 2008)

La Hollande, l'autre pays du Macbook :love:


----------



## GLLSMRLT (9 Novembre 2008)

Je me demandais
Dans mon suivi UPS j'ai "_en transit : date respectée (10/11)_" or lorsque je vais dans le détails des colis (2), la date est _Livraison Prog. :                                                                                         12/11/2008_ .
??? Normal ???
Selon mon tracking, ma commande aurait transité par la hollande pour passer par *COLOGNE* samedi matin...
Pourquoi un écart de la sorte alors que je suis en belgique?


----------



## brycedream (9 Novembre 2008)

hasha a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai du nouveau aujourd'hui...
> Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée) ==>Le 10/11
> NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER comme transporteur assigné et j'ai le même numéro de suivi que la référence d'expédition Apple.
> Un moyen de suivre tout ça?


Aucune Mise a jour du statut pour ma part 
prévu pour demain mais aucun Tn,je verrais bien si il arrive quand même^^



> Selon mon tracking, ma commande aurait transité par la hollande pour passer par *COLOGNE* samedi matin...
> Pourquoi un écart de la sorte alors que je suis en belgique?


Les mystères de la mondialisation peut être... lol^^


----------



## hasha (9 Novembre 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> Aucune Mise a jour du statut pour ma part
> prévu pour demain mais aucun Tn,je verrais bien si il arrive quand même^^



Pour te dire... J'ai reçu un mail comme quoi ma livraison sera retardée, donc rien n'est garantit... Il se peut qu'on les reçoivent demain...sinon ça sera pour mercredi.
Mon TN ne marche nul part...je patiente donc et je surveille mon espace client et le site d'ups!


----------



## Mogwai (9 Novembre 2008)

En ce qui me concerne, ça n'a pas bougé du week end. Ni TN, ni même de "Livraison programmée".

A ce rythme, je vais bientôt oublier que j'avais commandé un nouveau portable tellement ça fera longtemps ^^


----------



## mamateremo (9 Novembre 2008)

Pareil que quasiment tout le monde pour moi!
Livraison toujours estimée demain, et mise à jour de mon statut avec assignation du transporteur final, en date du 8 Novembre... (NL-machin pour le moment)
J'ai bon espoir! Je crois qu'ils cafouillent dans les suivis, mais que les dates restent correctes...


----------



## Sevillano (9 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Pareil que quasiment tout le monde pour moi!
> Livraison toujours estimée demain, et mise à jour de mon statut avec assignation du transporteur final, en date du 8 Novembre... (NL-machin pour le moment)
> J'ai bon espoir! Je crois qu'ils cafouillent dans les suivis, mais que les dates restent correctes...



moi demain je les appele a 9h


----------



## brycedream (9 Novembre 2008)

Mogwai a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, ça n'a pas bougé du week end. Ni TN, ni même de "Livraison programmée".
> 
> A ce rythme, je vais bientôt oublier que j'avais commandé un nouveau portable tellement ça fera longtemps ^^


T'aura la surprise de voir que ta un colis+la surprise de voir que c'est un portable+la surprise de voir que c'est un mac  .... Elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## kutsize (9 Novembre 2008)

D'après les retours c'est livraison via UPS ou TNT pour les macbook ?


----------



## Zemou (9 Novembre 2008)

@ kutsize
C'est toujours UPS qui livre les colis. Et TNT, c'est uniquement pour la facture.

Moi je viens de relire le tout premier mail qu'Apple t'envoie quand on vient de commander.
Date de livraison : entre le 6 et le 12.
J'attendrais donc mercredi soir pour pousser une grosse gueulante si il n'est toujours pas arrivé 
Néanmoins, j'espère que peut-être demain...


----------



## kutsize (9 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> @ kutsize
> C'est toujours UPS qui livre les colis. Et TNT, c'est uniquement pour la facture.



La facture ???

Parce effectivement j'ai reçu ma facture mais par la poste classique elle, avec un en-tête apple en Irelande et la lettre provenais des Pays-Bas 
De toute façon demain matin coup de fil à Apple savoir s'ils ont des trucs de nouveau à m'apprendre


----------



## Zemou (9 Novembre 2008)

Moi, c'était une jolie enveloppe TNT et je suis pas seul dans le cas.

Bon quoiqu'il en soit, c'est sûr, c'est UPS qui livre


----------



## Bijot (9 Novembre 2008)

> Envoyé par *V3n0m60*
> _Quelqu'un sait à quoi correspond sur le store US "Shipped on: *Nov 6, 2008* via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r" pour le MBP et "Shipped on: *Nov 6, 2008* via Walsh Western B.V" pour l'imprimante
> Avec des numéros de tracking que je ne peux pas voir sur le store FR. ?
> merci_
> ...


 

Vous êtes sûr que c'est ça ? 
Car mon colis a été expédié hier. Et j'ai déja ce statut sur l'apple store US. A peine envoyé que mon colis est déjà en route pour la Hollande ? :mouais:
Rapide l'escale en  Chine !


----------



## mamateremo (9 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> @ kutsize
> C'est toujours UPS qui livre les colis. Et TNT, c'est uniquement pour la facture.
> 
> Moi je viens de relire le tout premier mail qu'Apple t'envoie quand on vient de commander.
> ...



Non,non,Tnt livre aussi les colis...


----------



## hasha (9 Novembre 2008)

Il faut attendre combien de temps pour avoir le vrai TN  une fois que le statut change à *Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)* et le tranporteur assigné *NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER *?


----------



## mamateremo (9 Novembre 2008)

hasha a dit:


> Il faut attendre combien de temps pour avoir le vrai TN  une fois que le statut change à *Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)* et le tranporteur assigné *NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER *?



Tu sais, là je crois que le seul truc d'à peu près sur, et encore, c'est la date de livraison qui est estimée sur le site de suivi d'Apple...
Le reste, ça change trop d'une personne à l'autre...


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

Bon alors, c'est pour aujourd'hui ou pour (après) demain ?
Pffffff, toujours pas de tracking pour moi  ...
(toujours NL distribution center)


----------



## Goobii (10 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Bon alors, c'est pour aujourd'hui ou pour (après) demain ?
> Pffffff, toujours pas de tracking pour moi  ...
> (toujours NL distribution center)



Ne baisse pas les bras , le TN est plutôt "aléatoire", malheureusement.


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Bon alors, c'est pour aujourd'hui ou pour (après) demain ?
> Pffffff, toujours pas de tracking pour moi  ...
> (toujours NL distribution center)



Moi non plus, rien sur le site d'Apple, mais quand je rentre ma référence d'envoi Apple sur cette page, j'ai le numéro de suivi UPS de mes 3 colis! (macbook, ipod et imprimante...)

http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav

Mais pour l'instant, pas d'info, juste "facturation reçue", alors que je suis sensé le recevoir aujourd'hui... Et que pas de mail de retard de la part d'Apple...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (10 Novembre 2008)

Pour moi c'est bon... j'ai eu mon TN en rentrant sur le site UPS me référence d'expédition! 

Pour le moment je suis en "Infos facturation reçues"


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Tiens, je n'ai jamais eu "UPS SAVER" comme mode d'envoi!
C'est plus ou moins rapide que "UPS STANDARD"?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (10 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Tiens, je n'ai jamais eu "UPS SAVER" comme mode d'envoi!
> C'est plus ou moins rapide que "UPS STANDARD"?



A mon avis c'est plus pourri... "Saver" correspondant à un mode "économique"...


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour moi c'est bon... j'ai eu mon TN en rentrant sur le site UPS me référence d'expédition!
> 
> Pour le moment je suis en "Infos facturation reçues"



Pareil pour moi, est ce qu'il y'a moyen d'etre livré aujourd'hui???


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> A mon avis c'est plus pourri... "Saver" correspondant à un mode "économique"...



C'est ce que je me disais... Mais en cherchant un peu sur le site d'UPS, on dirait que c'est plus rapide que "STANDARD" en fait...


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Pareil pour moi, est ce qu'il y'a moyen d'etre livré aujourd'hui???


On va bientot le savoir!  T'as essayé d'appeler UPS?


----------



## tonio08 (10 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour moi c'est bon... j'ai eu mon TN en rentrant sur le site UPS me référence d'expédition!
> 
> Pour le moment je suis en "Infos facturation reçues"



j'ai exactement pareil et la livraison selon Apple est prévue aujourd'hui. Enfin j'espère


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> On va bientot le savoir!  T'as essayé d'appeler UPS?



c'est ce que je vais essayer de faire


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> c'est ce que je vais essayer de faire



Tiens nous au courant!


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

Pour le suivi quand on appele UPS c'est automatisé, on  peut pas parler à des humains à priori 

je reessayerai apres


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (10 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> C'est ce que je me disais... Mais en cherchant un peu sur le site d'UPS, on dirait que c'est plus rapide que "STANDARD" en fait...



Yep mais alors il ont oublié le "Express"lol

http://www.ups.com/content/fr/fr/shipping/time/service/shipping/index.html


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Yep mais alors il ont oublié le "Express"lol
> 
> http://www.ups.com/content/fr/fr/shipping/time/service/index.html?WT.svl=SubNav
> 
> Enfin si c'est ça c'est cool, ça veut dire qu'on la ce soir?! (Rêvons un peu!mdr)



Ouais, c'est ambigu!
Le "Saver", c'est peut être l'économie... de temps! 

En fait, ça fait 5 ou 6 jours que dans le suivi Apple, on me dit que la date de livraison sera respectée...
Alors, même si c'est vraiment étrange que le suivi n'arrive que ce matin pour une livraison aujourd'hui, je me dis que depuis 6 jours, si il y avait eu un retard, Apple aurait eu le temps de me prévenir... Sinon, ça sent bon le coup de gueule au tél ça, j'ai pris ma journée pour la réception! (et pour le long week end, je l'avoue...  )


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (10 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Ouais, c'est ambigu!
> Le "Saver", c'est peut être l'économie... de temps!
> 
> En fait, ça fait 5 ou 6 jours que dans le suivi Apple, on me dit que la date de livraison sera respectée...
> Alors, même si c'est vraiment étrange que le suivi n'arrive que ce matin pour une livraison aujourd'hui, je me dis que depuis 6 jours, si il y avait eu un retard, Apple aurait eu le temps de me prévenir... Sinon, ça sent bon le coup de gueule au tél ça, j'ai pris ma journée pour la réception! (et pour le long week end, je l'avoue...  )



En tout cas même si c'est ce mode là (express saver) ça met 1 à 5 jours ouvrables.. limite plus que quand on a une date prévue!lol
Donc bon.. wait & see.. On est plus à ça près..


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Ouais, c'est ambigu!
> Le "Saver", c'est peut être l'économie... de temps!
> 
> En fait, ça fait 5 ou 6 jours que dans le suivi Apple, on me dit que la date de livraison sera respectée...
> Alors, même si c'est vraiment étrange que le suivi n'arrive que ce matin pour une livraison aujourd'hui, je me dis que depuis 6 jours, si il y avait eu un retard, Apple aurait eu le temps de me prévenir... Sinon, ça sent bon le coup de gueule au tél ça, j'ai pris ma journée pour la réception! (et pour le long week end, je l'avoue...  )



Au fait c normal que mes deux colis ne fassent que 0,4 Kg

Je sais qu'il est léger mais à ce point


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Au fait c normal que mes deux colis ne fassent que 0,4 Kg
> 
> Je sais qu'il est léger mais à ce point



T'as bien regardé? Moi, j'en ai un de 4kgs, un de 200grammes et un de 6 kilos!


----------



## styx63 (10 Novembre 2008)

Enfin c'est le jour J, commande passé le 18 Octobre (macbook+ipod+imprimante) colis expédie le 30 toujours pas de TN mais j'ai appelé apple vendredi, il m'ont dit que j'allais être livré aujourd'hui!!! En espérant que c'est vrai, je loupe une journée de cours exprès!!! Bon courage à tous pour l'attente, je vous tiens au courant si je vois un livreur UPS aujourd'hui!!!!:sleep:

---------------------------------------------
En attente de son macbook+ipod+imprimante


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

styx63 a dit:


> Enfin c'est le jour J, commande passé le 18 Octobre (macbook+ipod+imprimante) colis expédie le 30 toujours pas de TN mais j'ai appelé apple vendredi, il m'ont dit que j'allais être livré aujourd'hui!!! En espérant que c'est vrai, je loupe une journée de cours exprès!!! Bon courage à tous pour l'attente, je vous tiens au courant si je vois un livreur UPS aujourd'hui!!!!:sleep:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> En attente de son macbook+ipod+imprimante



On est dans le même cas!  On se tient au courant...

PS: tu as regardé sur le site d'UPS avec ta référence Apple? Tu peux avoir ton TN normalement...


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> T'as bien regardé? Moi, j'en ai un de 4kgs, un de 200grammes et un de 6 kilos!



Merci oui je viens de rentrer le TN de l'autre colis et la il m'affiche 4 kg


----------



## Mogwai (10 Novembre 2008)

Les deux dernières fois que j'ai appelé Apple, ils m'ont donné une date qu'ils n'ont pas respecté ... mais je prie pour vous tous 

Et je prie un peu pour moi aussi.


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

Bon ben mes chères amis, j'ai eu une dame fort sympatique au téléphone et donc selon elle, les etiquettes ont ete cree par apple mais les mac n'ont pas encore ete pris en charge par ups.

Elle m'a dit que si ils les envoyaient dans la journee et bien normalement ils arriveraient mercredi


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

perso je sais que ce n'est pas très sérieux mais j'ai eu le même statut que vous tout le week-end (NL Distribution Center) et depuis ce matin je vous suis depuis mon iPhone depuis mon cours de Macroéconomie ^^
Par contre pour moi entrer ma référence d'envoi sur le site d'UPS me renvoi un message d'erreur :-(
(livraison prévue le 12 pour moi)


----------



## Pierre M (10 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> En tout cas même si c'est ce mode là (express saver) ça met 1 à 5 jours ouvrables.. limite plus que quand on a une date prévue!lol
> Donc bon.. wait & see.. On est plus à ça près..




Au final on t'a proposé combien pour le geste commercial ... car moi les60 euros ne me conviennent pas pour 1 semaine et demie de retard ...


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Bon ben mes chères amis, j'ai eu une dame fort sympatique au téléphone et donc selon elle, les etiquettes ont ete cree par apple mais les mac n'ont pas encore ete pris en charge par ups.
> 
> Elle m'a dit que si ils les envoyaient dans la journee et bien normalement ils arriveraient mercredi



Rohhhhh... Mauvaise nouvelle....   
Menfin, pour toi, Sevillano, tu avais une date prévue le 12 non?


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Rohhhhh... Mauvaise nouvelle....
> Menfin, pour toi, Sevillano, tu avais une date prévue le 12 non?



Oui mais moi le 12 y'a personne a la maison ni le 13 d'ailleurs ni tous les jours de boulot


----------



## tonio08 (10 Novembre 2008)

tu as appelé Apple pour savoir ça ?
Et ups c'est quoi le numéro ?


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> tu as appelé Apple pour savoir ça ?



Non j'ai appelé UPS


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Oui mais moi le 12 y'a personne a la maison ni le 13 d'ailleurs ni tous les jours de boulot



Ah d'ac!
Donc, bon, si c'est prévu le 12 à la base, il y a moins de chance pour qu'il arrive en avance quand même...
Pour nous, c'est prévu le 10 depuis perpète...Je pense qu'il est deja en france, et qu'on aura une bonne surprise d'ici la fin de journée!


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Rohhhhh... Mauvaise nouvelle....
> Menfin, pour toi, Sevillano, tu avais une date prévue le 12 non?



honnêtement je m'en doutais, il faut compter 24h à 48h pour être livré une fois qu'on a un TN UPS en 1Z... hors aucun de nous n'en dispose pour le moment...


----------



## V3n0m60 (10 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour moi c'est bon... j'ai eu mon TN en rentrant sur le site UPS me référence d'expédition!
> 
> Pour le moment je suis en "Infos facturation reçues"


Bein pour moi ça passe pas il me dit que la localisation est impossible


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

V3n0m60 a dit:


> Bein pour moi ça passe pas il me dit que la localisation est impossible



t'inquiètes moi non plus ça ne fonctionne pas


----------



## durix (10 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Ah d'ac!
> Donc, bon, si c'est prévu le 12 à la base, il y a moins de chance pour qu'il arrive en avance quand même...
> Pour nous, c'est prévu le 10 depuis perpète...Je pense qu'il est deja en france, et qu'on aura une bonne surprise d'ici la fin de journée!


Si tu n'as pas encore de TN, tu risque d'etre décu si tu l'attend aujourd'hui,
Mecredi me semble être plus raisonnable comme date


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas encore de TN, tu risque d'etre décu si tu l'attend aujourd'hui,
> Mecredi me semble être plus raisonnable comme date



Ben si, j'ai un TN UPS...

Oui, je pense aussi qu'aujourd'hui, ça va être chaud... Mais après tout dépend de où se trouve la commande! Si elle est en france, c'est tout à fait possible pour aujourd'hui, sinon, en hollande, ça va être dur...


----------



## eex (10 Novembre 2008)

En cours de livraison pour moi !

Sauf que je suis pas chez moi avant Jeudi :'(


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

eex a dit:


> En cours de livraison pour moi !
> 
> Sauf que je suis pas chez moi avant Jeudi :'(



chanceux :-D ! Quelle était ta date de livraison estimée ?
Tu as eu ton TN aujourd'hui ?


----------



## kutsize (10 Novembre 2008)

Idem, j'ai appelé l'Apple Store ce matin, n'ayant aucun TN et une livraison prévue pour aujourd'hui 10 novembre le mec m'a confirmé qu'il fallait pas l'espérer pour aujourd'hui, et que ca serait sans doute pour mercredi, que mon macbook serait expédié de leur base en hollande aujourd'hui 

Franchement déçu de Apple sur ce coup la.



Pierre M a dit:


> Au final on t'a proposé combien pour le geste commercial ... car moi les60 euros ne me conviennent pas pour 1 semaine et demie de retard ...



C'est toi qui a du réclammer ou ils te l'ont proposé d'eux-même ?


----------



## tonio08 (10 Novembre 2008)

c'est quoi le numéro d'ups?


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> c'est quoi le numéro d'ups?



tu le trouveras dans contacts sur le site d'UPS


----------



## rizoto (10 Novembre 2008)

kutsize a dit:


> Idem, j'ai appelé l'Apple Store ce matin, n'ayant aucun TN et une livraison prévue pour aujourd'hui 10 novembre le mec m'a confirmé qu'il fallait pas l'espérer pour aujourd'hui, et que ca serait sans doute pour mercredi, que mon macbook serait expédié de leur base en hollande aujourd'hui
> 
> Franchement déçu de Apple sur ce coup la.
> 
> ...



Si tu l'as mercredi, le colis aura un jour de retard (le 11 c'est ferie). Donc faut pas exagerer


----------



## durix (10 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de raccrocher avec Apple, ils n'ont toujours pas mon TN alors qu'il est dispo sur le site d'UPS via la reference d'Apple. C'est vraiment pas sérieux tout ca.


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Si tu l'as mercredi, le colis aura un jour de retard (le 11 c'est ferie). Donc faut pas exagerer



Sauf quand tu t'es organisé pour être là le jour qui est prévu depuis 8 jours pour moi, dans mon suivi sur l'AppleStore.......


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

donc theriquement on aura tous notre TN aujourd'hui et notre MB/MBP Mercredi, j'ai l'impression que ça va faire un paquet d'heureux d'un coup  !


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

ça y est, j'ai mon TN UPS en 1Z... depuis le site d'Apple, et vous ?


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

Alors d'aprés ce que je viens de remarquer, c'est que si apple n'a pas mis de TN c'est qu'elle a pas encore envoyé.

Juste aprés la création des etiquettes qui selon mme X d'UPS, l'ont été à 1h30 le 10/11. La MAJ arrive directement sur le suivi apple avec le TN crée.

Donc a mon humble avis, quand apple ne met rien c'est qu'il n'ya rien.


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> ça y est, j'ai mon TN UPS en 1Z... depuis le site d'Apple, et vous ?



Ah! Pas encore chez moi! Je ne l'ai que via le suivi par référence d'UPS...


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Alors d'aprés ce que je viens de remarquer, c'est que si apple n'a pas mis de TN c'est qu'elle a pas encore envoyé.
> 
> Juste aprés la création des etiquettes qui selon mme X d'UPS, l'ont été à 1h30 le 10/11. La MAJ arrive directement sur le suivi apple avec le TN crée.
> 
> Donc a mon humble avis, quand apple ne met rien c'est qu'il n'ya rien.



Euh non, pas vraiment... UPS a connaissance de mon expédition, j'ai un numéro de suivi, mais par contre, pas de changement sur le site d'apple...


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Euh non, pas vraiment... UPS a connaissance de mon expédition, j'ai un numéro de suivi, mais par contre, pas de changement sur le site d'apple...



je crois que ca devrait venir


----------



## tonio08 (10 Novembre 2008)

bon je viens d'appeler ups et ils m'ont dit que mon colis devrait partir aujourd'hui de hollande pour arriver mercredi. Ça me plombe ma journée 
Pour info dans le suivi ups j'ai information facturation reçue.


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> bon je viens d'appeler ups et ils m'ont dit que mon colis devrait partir aujourd'hui de hollande pour arriver mercredi. Ça me plombe ma journée
> Pour info dans le suivi ups j'ai information facturation reçue.



pareil


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> pareil



Et votre service d'expédition, c'est quoi? Standard? Saver?


----------



## Tongas (10 Novembre 2008)

j'ai passé commande le 16/10
commande expédiée le 28/10, *facture encaissée sur le champ*
reçue par courrier postal dans les jours suivant, en date du 28/10

commande annoncée pour le 3-4/11/08, confirmée par mail Apple pour le 7/11, et tjs pas reçue ce jour! 

et une question:
mon matos ne sera garanti que jusqu'au 28/10/2009 ?!

pas encore appelé Apple, mais je pense que je ne vais pas être très cordial quand je le ferai...


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Et votre service d'expédition, c'est quoi? Standard? Saver?



UPS Saver


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Tongas a dit:


> j'ai passé commande le 16/10
> commande expédiée le 28/10, *facture encaissée sur le champ*
> reçue par courrier postal dans les jours suivant, en date du 28/10
> 
> ...



Appelle les, n'hésite pas, et n'hésite pas non plus à demander un geste! Apparemment, ils l'ont assez facile dans ces cas là...


----------



## MrFlash (10 Novembre 2008)

Cool ! j'ai mon TN quand je rentre la référence Apple sur le site d'UPS , comme vous tous mon statut est " Infos facturation reçues " 
Sauf que ma livraison est prévu pour le 14 selon Apple ... J'ai de fortes chances d'être livré mercredi j'ai l'impression.


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> Cool ! j'ai mon TN quand je rentre la référence Apple sur le site d'UPS , comme vous tous mon statut est " Infos facturation reçues "
> Sauf que ma livraison est prévu pour le 14 selon Apple ... J'ai de fortes chances d'être livré mercredi j'ai l'impression.



oui oui je pense aussi, content pour toi


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> oui oui je pense aussi, content pour toi



Ou alors, on va tous être livrés le 14! Vu comment c'est parti...


----------



## MrFlash (10 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Ou alors, on va tous être livrés le 14! Vu comment c'est parti...



J'ai pas osé le dire 
Mais surtout j'aimerais bien être livré mercredi ...


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> J'ai pas osé le dire
> Mais surtout j'aimerais bien être livré mercredi ...



Arrêtez les gars


----------



## kutsize (10 Novembre 2008)

Si l'on est absent UPS propose-t-il de repasser le samedi ?


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

kutsize a dit:


> Si l'on est absent UPS propose-t-il de repasser le samedi ?



non, déjà précisé au moins 50 fois depuis le début du topic: UPS ne livre pas le Samedi !


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> non, déjà précisé au moins 50 fois depuis le début du topic: UPS ne livre pas le Samedi !



Oui, mais 50 fois sur un topic de 172 pages, ça ne fait rien qu'une fois sur plus de 3 pages! Ca va, ça reste honnête...


----------



## Ben-Guetta (10 Novembre 2008)

Monsieur UPS vient de passer, c'est énouvant. 

Pour information j'ai passé commande le 31 octobre d'un MB 2.4 Ghz avec 4 Go de ram pour une livraison dans Paris. 

Je trouve que la livraison est assez rapide car vu le trajet qu'il a fait. Faire le tour du monde en une semaine c'est pas mal !


----------



## the-monk (10 Novembre 2008)

Salut

Je suis dans le même cas que vous, j'viens d'avoir mon n° de suivit... Livraison pour Mercredi à priori...

Il a été expédié le 1°, je trouve qu'apple abuse un peu, 12 jours pour livrer!

Il m'arrive d'acheter du materiel photo à HK, en passant par FedEx, je reçois mon materiel en moins de 5 jours...


----------



## sloganflash (10 Novembre 2008)

Localisation                                                                                                   Date                                                                                                   Heure Locale                                                                                                   Description                                                                                                                                                                            FLEVILLE DEVANT, NAN,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               10/11/2008                                                                                                                4:44                                                                                                   LECTURE D'IMPORTATION                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
                                                                   10/11/2008                                                                                                                4:44                                                                                                   *EN COURS DE LIVRAISON                         *                                                                                                                       KOELN (COLOGNE),
                                                           DE                                                                                                                               08/11/2008                                                                                                                0:07                                                                                                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                                                                                                                              NL                                                                                                                               07/11/2008                                                                                                                8:09                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## sloganflash (10 Novembre 2008)

ma journée va être trop longue!!!!!!! j'ai hate de vous quitter et de vous retrouver sur un autre sujet!!


----------



## Bijot (10 Novembre 2008)

Votre référence d'expédition c'est celle que vous avez marqué sur l'apple store francais ? 

Quand je tape cette référence sur le site UPS ça me met : UPS n'a pas pu localiser les informations concernant l'envoi correspondant à votre recherche. Vérifiez vos informations et essayez à nouveau


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Ben-Guetta a dit:


> Monsieur UPS vient de passer, c'est énouvant.
> 
> Pour information j'ai passé commande le 31 octobre d'un MB 2.4 Ghz avec 4 Go de ram pour une livraison dans Paris.
> 
> Je trouve que la livraison est assez rapide car vu le trajet qu'il a fait. Faire le tour du monde en une semaine c'est pas mal !



Tu avais ton numéro de suivi depuis quand?


----------



## V3n0m60 (10 Novembre 2008)

Y a que pour moi que ça bouge pas héhé  Encore une semaine d'attente si ils respectent la date de livraison prévue! C'est dur d'attendre!! UPS donne une heure, un mail? comment ça se passe si on est pas la ?



Bijot a dit:


> Votre référence d'expédition c'est celle que vous avez marqué sur l'apple store francais ?
> 
> Quand je tape cette référence sur le site UPS ça me met : UPS n'a pas pu localiser les informations concernant l'envoi correspondant à votre recherche. Vérifiez vos informations et essayez à nouveau


T'inquiète pas c'est pareil pour moi!


----------



## Mogwai (10 Novembre 2008)

Tongas a dit:


> j'ai passé commande le 16/10
> commande expédiée le 28/10, *facture encaissée sur le champ*
> reçue par courrier postal dans les jours suivant, en date du 28/10
> 
> ...



A peu près la même chose pour moi, ils m'avaient assuré que je recevrais tout vendredi 7, par téléphone et par mail, et je n'ai toujours rien, même pas un TN.


----------



## olaf1966 (10 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'obtenir mon n° de tracking  mais cela ne m'avance pas beaucoup...
Pas d'infos supplémentaire:hein: , reste don à patienter


----------



## odrex (10 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Votre référence d'expédition c'est celle que vous avez marqué sur l'apple store francais ?
> 
> Quand je tape cette référence sur le site UPS ça me met : UPS n'a pas pu localiser les informations concernant l'envoi correspondant à votre recherche. Vérifiez vos informations et essayez à nouveau



J'avais la même chose mais en allant dans suivi par référence j'ai reussi à avoir ma ref ups à l'aide de la ref apple


----------



## Bijot (10 Novembre 2008)

Bah je viens de reessayé toujours pareil 

Ma référence commence par : 808XXXXXXX


----------



## MrFlash (10 Novembre 2008)

Essaye ici : http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav
Selon l'endroit ou j'entre ma référence Apple, j'obtiens soit un message d'erreur soit mon suivi...


----------



## Mogwai (10 Novembre 2008)

Yiihoooo, ma commande viens de passer en "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final" !

Après tout, ça fait juste 1 semaine de retard. Joie.


----------



## durix (10 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Bah je viens de reessayé toujours pareil
> 
> Ma référence commence par : 808XXXXXXX


essaye chez TNT sinon


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

Pitain, lol, ça n'évolue plus: "billing information received"  ...


----------



## durix (10 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Pitain, lol, ça n'évolue plus: "billing information received"  ...


Il faut attendre qu'UPS passe chercher nos colis au dépot d'Apple.


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Ah ben ça y est, c'est officiel... Livraison le 12, mon numéro de suivi UPS vient d'apparaitre dans mon order status sur l'Apple Store...   ...
Fais chier!!


----------



## odrex (10 Novembre 2008)

Pareil pour moi !


----------



## MrFlash (10 Novembre 2008)

Ah , pareil pour moi, je viens d'avoir mon numero de suivi UPS dans mon order status Apple.
update aussi de mon jour de livraison: le 13 ( elle était prévu le 14  )


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

Moi heureusement c'est resté le 12


----------



## Ben-Guetta (10 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Tu avais ton numéro de suivi depuis quand?


 
Ma commande a été prise en compte le 3 novembre et pour le numéro de suivi j'ai reçu un courriel le 5 novembre. A partir de cette date j'ai pu suivre jour par jour son trajet.


----------



## rizoto (10 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est, j'ai un tracking UPS.

Livraison prevue demain


----------



## MrFlash (10 Novembre 2008)

Vous avez votre jour de livraison prévue sur votre tracking UPS ?


----------



## Pierre M (10 Novembre 2008)

kutsize a dit:


> Idem, j'ai appelé l'Apple Store ce matin, n'ayant aucun TN et une livraison prévue pour aujourd'hui 10 novembre le mec m'a confirmé qu'il fallait pas l'espérer pour aujourd'hui, et que ca serait sans doute pour mercredi, que mon macbook serait expédié de leur base en hollande aujourd'hui
> 
> Franchement déçu de Apple sur ce coup la.
> 
> ...




Bah, disons que dans mon cas ils étaient bien obligé de me le proposer d'eux même ... car bon plus d'une semaine de retard ... 

Maintenant moi 60  ça neme convient pas car d'autre personnes dans le même cas que moi ont eu 100, je les appellerai mercredi pour négocier à la hausse


----------



## rizoto (10 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> Vous avez votre jour de livraison prévue sur votre tracking UPS ?



Oui


----------



## Ben-Guetta (10 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Ca y est, j'ai un tracking UPS.
> 
> Livraison prevue demain


 
Demain ? Mais c'est un jour férié, cela risque d'être difficile.


----------



## rizoto (10 Novembre 2008)

Ben-Guetta a dit:


> Demain ? Mais c'est un jour férié, cela risque d'être difficile.



Pas chez moi


----------



## Ben-Guetta (10 Novembre 2008)

Ben-Guetta a dit:


> Demain ? Mais c'est un jour férié, cela risque d'être difficile.


 
Ah pardon "Sweden" j'avais pas vu, effectivement cela va pouvoir être possible


----------



## Tibus (10 Novembre 2008)

il y a combien de chiffre à votre #tracking UPS???

car sur le site d'apple US, il me mets un numero de tracking ENORME et sur le site français, il  me mets rien...


----------



## tonio08 (10 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Ah ben ça y est, c'est officiel... Livraison le 12, mon numéro de suivi UPS vient d'apparaitre dans mon order status sur l'Apple Store...   ...
> Fais chier!!



exactement pareil. Moi qui voulait faire joujou avec mon MacBook aujourd'hui et demain c'est foutu


----------



## ctgall (10 Novembre 2008)

J'ai appelé Apple pour savoir ce qu'il en était (commande faite le 18 octobre et prévu pour aujourd'hui) et ils attendent de regrouper les paquets en hollande pour tout envoyer en même temps... Du coup, on va être beaucoup à le recevoir mercredi.

Mais quand même, presque 1 mois quoi, font chier...


----------



## Zemou (10 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est, j'ai tout eu cette nuit :
Date de livraison (le 12), transporteur UPS et numéro de suivi !


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Ca n'avance quand même pas des masses sur le suivi UPS.....


----------



## rizoto (10 Novembre 2008)

En fait, chez, UPS, tu as juste la date d'expedition et pas la date de reception envisagee


----------



## Garibaldi (10 Novembre 2008)

Digne de sa reputation, ups est passé devant chez moi sans s'arreter....
Seul moyen de l'avoir aujourd'hui, aller le chercher au depot(en supposant que le livreur l'a deposé)... à pied.... -_-


----------



## Nosti (10 Novembre 2008)

Je vien d'appeler UPS et ceux qui cet nuit n'avais pas le numéro TN et qu'il l'ont eu pendant le nuit, les colis sont encore chez Apple, UPS n'a pas encore été les prendre !


----------



## alexnewbie (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai commandé un macbook pro sur apple store le 6 nov.
Je vais passer surement pour un abrutis mais où vois-t-on le suivi de commande?
J' ai bien reçu un mail d'apple avec mon num de commande et j'ai visité le lien donné par apple. Mais le status (si c'est ça) est, et à toujours été, prêt à l'envoi.
Bref quelles sont les étapes que l'on peut voir? Suis-je sur le bon lien?
Merci


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (10 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est ça sent bon: j'ai mon n° de tracking aussi sur Apple et la livraison programmée le 12... Oh yeah !


----------



## durix (10 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Ca y est ça sent bon: j'ai mon n° de tracking aussi sur Apple et la livraison programmée le 12... Oh yeah !


Je serai totalement rassuré que quand UPS aura mon colis,


----------



## Garibaldi (10 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> Je serai totalement rassuré que quand UPS aura mon colis,



Je serai totalement rassuré quand ma propre personne aura mon colis(et qu'il ne soit pas defecteux)


----------



## Mogwai (10 Novembre 2008)

Et bien voilà, j'ai moi aussi mon numéro de suivi chez UPS. Pour un colis qui était sensé être parti mercredi dernier, on s'est bien moqué de moi depuis quelques jours 

Enfin, je commence à voir le bout du tunnel, c'est déjà ça. Et puis je vais moi aussi négocier une petite remise


----------



## sloganflash (10 Novembre 2008)

j'ai mon précieux! je vous écris depuis là  c'est un régal ! :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:bon courage a tous!


----------



## zittix (10 Novembre 2008)

Moi je suis censé être livré mercredi (12.11) mais tjs pas de tracking! Dautre dans mon cas?


----------



## tonio08 (10 Novembre 2008)

mercredi je ne serais chez moi qu'entre 9h30 et 13h. Vous pensez que je peux demander a ups de me livrer dans cette tranche horaire la?


----------



## Lanfeust44 (10 Novembre 2008)

Je devais recevoir le mien aujourd'hui !! Grosse déception, après avoir enfin obtenu mon TN UPS, Apple me dit que je ne l'aurais que mercredi !! 
Comme j'ai pas envie de poireauter tout mercredi chez moi, je vais chez UPS ce soir et je leur dis de garder le colis, je passerai le prendre moi-même ! J'l'ai déjà fait et ça pose pas de problème


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

zittix a dit:


> Moi je suis censé être livré mercredi (12.11) mais tjs pas de tracking! Dautre dans mon cas?



Oui pareil... 
EDIT: ha non désolé, je n'avais pas compris...
Je dois être livré Mercredi 12 j'ai un numéro de tracking depuis ce matin mais mon colis n'a toujours pas été récupéré par UPS ce qui fait que je commence à douter étant donné que demain c'est ferrié...


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

Moi le tracking UPS n'affiche rien de plus que information de facturation recue. Est ce que ca bouge pour vous?


----------



## Nosti (10 Novembre 2008)

Non idem !


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

Nosti a dit:


> Non idem !



Idem...


----------



## styx63 (10 Novembre 2008)

idem..... prévu pour le 12


----------



## Nkio (10 Novembre 2008)

Prévu aussi le 12 mais pas de TN


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

Ben le soucis c'est que ca ne va pas etre evident d'etre a la maison donc ca aurait ete sympa si au moins on etait sur qu'ils allaient passer mercredi.

P.S : A quoi sert un tracking number qui sert a rien


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Ben le soucis c'est que ca ne va pas etre evident d'etre a la maison donc ca aurait ete sympa si au moins on etait sur qu'ils allaient passer mercredi.
> 
> P.S : A quoi sert un tracking number qui sert a rien



Meuh si ça sert à quelque chose: ça te donne l'impression que ta commande avance! alors que... Pas du tout...


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

Personne n'a appelé UPS pour savoir quand est ce qu'ils passeront récupérer ces commandes ?


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Je me demande vraiment ce qu'ils font... Les demandes ont apparemment été envoyées par apple cette nuit, et elles ne sont toujours pas récupérées... Ils attendent de pouvoir remplir une péniche ou quoi?


----------



## kutsize (10 Novembre 2008)

zittix a dit:


> Moi je suis censé être livré mercredi (12.11) mais tjs pas de tracking! Dautre dans mon cas?



Moi j'suis même pire, livraison prévue aujourd'hui'hui et je n'ai toujours aucun TN, de toute façon je pourrais pas le récupérer mercredi, mais j'espère vraiment qu'il sera arrivé d'ici samedi a l'entrepôt UPS histoire que j'aille le chercher moi-même (si UPS est ouvert le samedi , parce que ils ne livrent pas le samedi, mais peut etre sont-ils ouvert)


----------



## Goobii (10 Novembre 2008)

Et me voilà de nouveau en exception ! C'est pénible à la longue..


----------



## Zemou (10 Novembre 2008)

Peu de chance qu'UPS arrete son activité pendant les jours fériés (ça retarde d'un jour tout les colis et ça serait trop cher en stockage je pense). Donc à mon avis, cette nuit, demain et la nuit suivant, nos colis vont se diriger vers notre centre


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

J'm'ennuie sans mon (ex) MacBook Air et sans mon (futur) MacBook Pro lol  !
D'où ma petite question un peu out of topic: mais vous faites quoi vous pendant la transition en attendant votre nouveau Mac ?
Moi ma copine fait un inventaire ce soir, elle termine à minuit et moi j'ai pas envie de me mettre à bosser en l'attendant car comme demain c'est ferrié j'aurais le temps  ...
Du coup je squatte son MSI Wind (c'est plus facile que l'iPhone tout de même :rose, alors vous n'auriez pas des petits sites sympas à faire partager pour passer le temps  ?


----------



## zittix (10 Novembre 2008)

Bon alors pour ceux qui sont dans le meme cas que moi (Livraison prévue le 12 pas de TN), j'ai téléphoné à Apple et d'après eux mon colis et en cours de livraison vers le transporteur final qui lui meme va me livrer. Mais bon la gars n'a pas pu me dire combien de temps ça prend! Voilà pour l'info!


----------



## Yup123 (10 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Et me voilà de nouveau en exception ! C'est pénible à la longue..



Depuis Shangai, j'ai le même que toi mais il semble que nos colis vont ici se séparer


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

zittix a dit:


> Bon alors pour ceux qui sont dans le meme cas que moi (Livraison prévue le 12 pas de TN), j'ai téléphoné à Apple et d'après eux mon colis et en cours de livraison vers le transporteur final qui lui meme va me livrer. Mais bon la gars n'a pas pu me dire combien de temps ça prend! Voilà pour l'info!



Merci, lol, ça fait du bien d'avoiR des nouvelles de son précieux... je commence à déprimer sérieusement là: j'ai un beau sac LeVertigo de chez BE.EZ et une belle housses LaRobe de chez BE.EZ aussi (chauvinisme oblige, en tant qu'économiste... bref) et toujours rien pour mettre dedans !
bouhouhouuuuuu  ....


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Peu de chance qu'UPS arrete son activité pendant les jours fériés (ça retarde d'un jour tout les colis et ça serait trop cher en stockage je pense). Donc à mon avis, cette nuit, demain et la nuit suivant, nos colis vont se diriger vers notre centre



Non, il n'y a que les livraisons qui stoppent les jours feriés, et les week ends... Le reste suit son cours!


----------



## inaustralia (10 Novembre 2008)

bonjour à tous 
moi je dois être livré le 18 (normalement)

en début d''après midi je passe à la fnac , je consulte mon Apple Order Status et là  je vois 2 TN différents pour le MBP et l'ipod mais je ne constate pas de differences dans le suivi d'expedition

je me reconnecte à l'instant je reconsulte mon Apple Order Status et là :hein::hein: plus de trace de TN 

Quelqu'un sait ce qui se passe?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (10 Novembre 2008)

inaustralia a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> moi je dois être livré le 18 (normalement)
> 
> en début d''après midi je passe à la fnac , je consulte mon Apple Order Status et là  je vois 2 TN différents pour le MBP et l'ipod mais je ne constate pas de differences dans le suivi d'expedition
> ...



Un Bug? Une blague de Apple ? :rateau:
Plus sérieusement, est ce que tu as ton TN si tu rentres ta référence d'expédition (808****) sur le site d'UPS ?


----------



## Tomahoax (10 Novembre 2008)

Salut à tous!

Je voulais savoir si il y avait des gens qui étaient dans le même cas que moi :
Commande expédiée depuis le 31 octobre
Livraison prévu pour le 10 novembre (aujourd'hui lol)
Toujours aucun TN reçu  ...​?


----------



## inaustralia (10 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Un Bug? Une blague de Apple ? :rateau:
> Plus sérieusement, est ce que tu as ton TN si tu rentres ta référence d'expédition (808****) sur le site d'UPS ?


 
Salut
je viens de tester voila ce que ca me dit :
 Certaines informations de suivi ne sont pas disponibles pour le moment. 
 Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement. 

Je me souviens qu j'avais un TN commencant par 808 et un autre par WW


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (10 Novembre 2008)

inaustralia a dit:


> Salut
> je viens de tester voila ce que ca me dit :
> Certaines informations de suivi ne sont pas disponibles pour le moment.
> Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement.
> ...



Alors en fait c'est pas ça...
Le numéro qui commence par 808**** c'est ta référence d'expédition Apple (que tu gardes pendant toute la livraison de ta commande).
Et celui qui commence par WW***** c'est fait un numéro de suivi (mais que tu ne peux pas suivre, non non y a pas d'erreur!) affilié au transporteur Welsch Western BV, qui est un des sous traitants d'Apple pour acheminer les Mac de Chine en Hollande...
Ce numéro en WW**** tu y auras accès si tu passes par le Store US, sur le français il n'apparaît pas...


----------



## kutsize (10 Novembre 2008)

Tomahoax a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> Je voulais savoir si il y avait des gens qui étaient dans le même cas que moi :Commande expédiée depuis le 31 octobre
> Livraison prévu pour le 10 novembre (aujourd'hui lol)
> Toujours aucun TN reçu  ...​?



Ouaip pareil, ce matin coup de fil a Apple, donc pour aujourd'hui c'est mort, surement mercredi m'a dit mon interlocuteur, mais incapable de me donner un TN


----------



## inaustralia (10 Novembre 2008)

Ok merci

sinon je viens de passer à : 
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais           12 novembre


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

inaustralia a dit:


> Ok merci
> 
> sinon je viens de passer à :
> En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais           12 novembre



Ca, ca veut dire qu'il vient d'arriver en hollande!


----------



## Tibus (10 Novembre 2008)

les tacking numbers sont présent beaucoup plus rapidement sur l'apple store US que sur le français..; j'ai mon #tracking sur l'apple US mais pas belge, ni français... CEPENDANT, ce numero marche pas... lol


----------



## inaustralia (10 Novembre 2008)

Tibus a dit:


> les tacking numbers sont présent beaucoup plus rapidement sur l'apple store US que sur le français..; j'ai mon #tracking sur l'apple US mais pas belge, ni français... CEPENDANT, ce numero marche pas... lol


 
Mais bien sûr!! à la fnac j'étais sur l'apple store US:rateau:

J'ai ca : via Walsh Western B.V
             via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r

c'est où? :rateau:


----------



## V3n0m60 (10 Novembre 2008)

inaustralia a dit:


> Ok merci
> 
> sinon je viens de passer à :
> En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais           12 novembre



Nos colis sont surement pas loin! j'ai pareil le 11 novembre à la place du 12 ^^

WW B.V et KN sont des transporteurs donc t'es colis sont partis de Chine et se dirige vers la Hollande pour l'instant.


----------



## Nitiel (10 Novembre 2008)

Sayer mais 4 colis ont érait pris par UPS  Ouf


----------



## olaf1966 (10 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Sayer mais 4 colis ont érait pris par UPS  Ouf



"Cela y est, mes quatre colis ont été pris par UPS" eût été plus facile à déchiffrer...


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Ca y est, j'ai un tracking UPS.
> 
> Livraison prevue demain





MrFlash a dit:


> Vous avez votre jour de livraison prévue sur votre tracking UPS ?





Nitiel a dit:


> Sayer mais 4 colis ont érait pris par UPS  Ouf




T'as quoi sur le suivi UPS??


----------



## Nitiel (10 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> T'as quoi sur le suivi UPS??


 
Sur Apple j'ai, Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée) 12 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)

Sur UPS j'ai pour le 10/11/2008 12:33 HEURE DE L'EST *Infos facturation reçues*

Mais je ne pense pas l'avoir mercredi si UPS ne travaille pas demain parce que pour mon précédent achât il a fallu 96 H pour qu'il vienne de hollande et là il reste 48H, mais *J'ESPERE l'avoir Mercredi*


----------



## durix (10 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Sur Apple j'ai, Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée) 12 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)
> 
> Sur UPS j'ai pour le 10/11/2008 12:33  HEURE DE L'EST *Infos facturation reçues *


Ce qui veut dire que ton colis est toujours au dépot d'apple en hollande.


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

J'ai la meme chose que toi Nitiel mais est ce qu'on les aura le mercredi ou pas??


----------



## mamateremo (10 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> J'ai la meme chose que toi Nitiel mais est ce qu'on les aura le mercredi ou pas??


Tout le monde a la même chose pour le moment! Y a un 48 tonnes d'UPS qui doit passer ce soir à l'entrepot pour tout embarquer...


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Tout le monde a la même chose pour le moment! Y a un 48 tonnes d'UPS qui doit passer ce soir à l'entrepot pour tout embarquer...



Faudrait même qu'il y'ait un avion cargo qui passe


----------



## Phoenix111 (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous  !!
Ce matin en cours de "montage" (sur les nouveaux iMac de l'école ), je me suis glissé sur safari
pour aller jeter un coup d'oeil à mon suivi. Et là, tout content je fus .
Comme la plupart des forumeurs de ce topic, j'ai enfin reçu mon TN et serai livré par UPS le 12.
Je crois que ce topic va être déserté d'un façon impressionante mercredi 
Préparez les cocktails et les confettis, ça va être la fête  :love::love:


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (10 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous  !!
> Ce matin en cours de "montage" (sur les nouveaux iMac de l'école ), je me suis glissé sur safari
> pour aller jeter un coup d'oeil à mon suivi. Et là, tout content je fus .
> Comme la plupart des forumeurs de ce topic, j'ai enfin reçu mon TN et serai livré par UPS le 12.
> ...



Et ce sera JhonB aux platines! lol


----------



## pi-xi (10 Novembre 2008)

bon on va monter un groupe pour ceux qui l'attendent pour le lundi 17 mais veulent l'avoir pour le vendredi 14

(et donne moi mon TN aussi)

:mouais:


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous  !!
> Ce matin en cours de "montage" (sur les nouveaux iMac de l'école ), je me suis glissé sur safari
> pour aller jeter un coup d'oeil à mon suivi. Et là, tout content je fus .
> Comme la plupart des forumeurs de ce topic, j'ai enfin reçu mon TN et serai livré par UPS le 12.
> ...



Ben z'êtes vachement optimistes les gars, j'espère que vous avez raison mais notre tracking on l'a depuis ce matin, n'empêche qu'il est 19h30 passé et que ça n'a toujours pas bougé... ce qui signifie que nos colis sont dans l'entrepot d'Apple en Hollande, qu'une étiquette a été crée (d'ou le n° de tracking) mais ils ne sont pas encore entre les mains d'UPS dans quel cas on aurait eu un "scan to departure" etc, etc...


----------



## V3n0m60 (10 Novembre 2008)

pi-xi a dit:


> bon on va monter un groupe pour ceux qui l'attendent pour le lundi 17 mais veulent l'avoir pour le vendredi 14
> 
> (et donne moi mon TN aussi)
> 
> :mouais:



On est déjà deux  Espérons que notre statut bouge d'ici quelques jours sinon c'est mort!


----------



## Nkio (10 Novembre 2008)

A mon avis pour moi ca va être dur, car je dois être livré le 12 hors je n'es pas de TN, donc c'est mal barré


----------



## Phoenix111 (10 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> ils ne sont pas encore entre les mains d'UPS


Je vais me pendre.


----------



## pi-xi (10 Novembre 2008)

V3n0m60 a dit:


> On est déjà deux  Espérons que notre statut bouge d'ici quelques jours sinon c'est mort!



tu as été débité toi ??


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (10 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Je vais me pendre.



Si près du but ce serait dommage...


----------



## Nitiel (10 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Ben z'êtes vachement optimistes les gars, j'espère que vous avez raison mais notre tracking on l'a depuis ce matin, n'empêche qu'il est 19h30 passé et que ça n'a toujours pas bougé... ce qui signifie que nos colis sont dans l'entrepot d'Apple en Hollande, qu'une étiquette a été crée (d'ou le n° de tracking) mais ils ne sont pas encore entre les mains d'UPS dans quel cas on aurait eu un "scan to departure" etc, etc...


 
La dernière mise à jour date de ce midi donc comment tu peut dire que sa avance pas !?Le tracking UPS est très lent à ce mettre à jours donc cest normal.
*Vous stressez trop !*


----------



## Nitiel (10 Novembre 2008)

Nkio a dit:


> A mon avis pour moi ca va être dur, car je dois être livré le 12 hors je n'es pas de TN, donc c'est mal barré


 
Et sur le store US ?


----------



## Phoenix111 (10 Novembre 2008)

Bon je mets la corde de côté alors


----------



## V3n0m60 (10 Novembre 2008)

pi-xi a dit:


> tu as été débité toi ??



Yes depuis plusieurs jours déjà! Et j'ai reçu la facture ce matin!


----------



## Nkio (10 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Et sur le store US ?



J'ai, mais çà ne me donne rien de concret


----------



## MrFlash (10 Novembre 2008)

J'ai recu la facture ce matin aussi, mais j'ai pas été débité moi...


----------



## G4uthier (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir, à tous je suis depuis quelque temps les discussion de ce forum et je suis dans le même cas que vous.

J'ai commandé le 18 octobre un macbook, une imprimante et  une housse. J'ai eu mon numéro de tracking hier. Ma livraison est programmée pour mercredi !!!
Je sais pas si je peux demander une petite remise. (je me souviens pas ma date de livraison initiale).

PS: vous m'avez bien fait marré avec vos délires


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Bon je mets la corde de côté alors



Excellente initiative


----------



## alexnewbie (10 Novembre 2008)

Champagne.
Ils ont envoyé mon MBP.
Yes!


----------



## brycedream (10 Novembre 2008)

Numéro ups reçu 
Cette fois c'est sur!! je l'aurais mercredi


----------



## Providia (10 Novembre 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> Numéro ups reçu
> Cette fois c'est sur!! je l'aurais mercredi



Super moi j'l'ai toujours pas


----------



## Sevillano (10 Novembre 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> Numéro ups reçu
> Cette fois c'est sur!! je l'aurais mercredi


Il t'affiche quoi sur le site d'UPS???


----------



## brycedream (10 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Il t'affiche quoi sur le site d'UPS???



Numéro de suivi : 
 Type :                                                                                  Colis                                                                                                                                                                                         
                                     Statut :                                                   *       Réception des informations de facturation        *

*Infos facturation reçues * 
 Expédié à :                                                                                                                                                                                                    BOUC BEL AIR,                                               FR                                                                                                                                                                                                                Expédié ou facturé le :                                                                              10/11/2008                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
Service :                                                                              UPS SAVER                                                                                                                                                                                                  
Poids :                                                                              ,20 kg                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
Colis multiples :                                                              3
(macbook+Ipod+Imprimante)

Si j'ai bien compris en lisant le reste du post, il part de hollande(moi qui croyais qu'il était déjà parti de la bas^^) je suppose que 24h suffisent pour aller dans le sud de la France...


----------



## Sevillano (11 Novembre 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> Numéro de suivi :
> Type :                                                                                  Colis
> Statut :                                                   *       Réception des informations de facturation        *
> 
> ...



On est tous dans le meme cas


----------



## Nkio (11 Novembre 2008)

Bon ba toujours pas de TN, on est le 11, livraison prévue le 12......... ca va être dur, je sens que je vais appeler Apple


----------



## Providia (11 Novembre 2008)

Nkio a dit:


> Bon ba toujours pas de TN, on est le 11, livraison prévue le 12......... ca va être dur, je sens que je vais appeler Apple



Tiens nous au courant stp, on est nombreux dans ton cas 
Merci  !


----------



## Providia (11 Novembre 2008)

Mon MBP vient d'arriver à Cologne (Allemagne) livraison prévue par UPS le 12: cette fois c'est la bonne  !!!
EDIT: c'est bon je vais enfin pouvoir aller me coucher


----------



## kutsize (11 Novembre 2008)

Idem reçu ce soir à 22h un mail d'apple s'excusant du retard (livraison repoussé au 12/11/2008 au lieu du 10) et mon TN UPS, et je suis au même point que vous tous à savoir :



Statut : *Infos facturation reçues
*Expédié à :                                                                                                                                                                                                    POISSY,                                               FR                                                 
Service :                                                                              UPS SAVER                         
Poids :                                                                              4,00 kg


----------



## Nkio (11 Novembre 2008)

J'ai vraiment pas de chance


----------



## Sevillano (11 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Mon MBP vient d'arriver à Cologne (Allemagne) livraison prévue par UPS le 12: cette fois c'est la bonne  !!!
> EDIT: c'est bon je vais enfin pouvoir aller me coucher



L'un de mes colis bouge et pour l'autre, j'ai tjrs information de facturation recu et il bouge pas.

VOus croyez qu'ils ont juste envoyé le ipod et pas le macbook, pq ce serait vraiment la meilleure


----------



## tigroux44 (11 Novembre 2008)

oui déjà arrivé de ne recevoir que l'iPod, d'autant plus si tu as commandé sur mesure ton MP/MPB


----------



## Sevillano (11 Novembre 2008)

tigroux44 a dit:


> oui déjà arrivé de ne recevoir que l'iPod, d'autant plus si tu as commandé sur mesure ton MP/MPB



Oui mais normalement il y'a marqué deux packages sur ce que je vais recevoir, c juste que pour le deuxieme j'ai pas de suivi

Edit : Bon ben encore plus marrant, maintenant sur le site d'apple et bien j'ai comme quoi l'expedition est acheminée et puis un nouveau numero UPS  :S


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

Eh ben moi toujours pas de tracking et je dois être livré demain! Ça sent le grillé! Si qqun téléphone a Apple faîtes part de vos expériences.


----------



## Nitiel (11 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est d'après UPS et Apple, mes colis sont en transit vers la France depuis environ 3H heure de l'est et la livraison et programmé à demain.


----------



## Sevillano (11 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Ca y est d'après UPS et Apple, mes colis sont en transit vers la France depuis environ 3H heure de l'est et la livraison et programmé à demain.



Est ce que tu vois bien la progression sur le site UPS pour tes deux colis???


----------



## rizoto (11 Novembre 2008)

Mes colis sont a Malmö en Suede. Arrivee prevue demain


----------



## mamateremo (11 Novembre 2008)

Et moi aussi ils sont partis! Mais ils sont à Cologne depuis 1h du mat', et n'en bougent pas...

Bizarre!

Arrivée demain normalement...


----------



## Sevillano (11 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Et moi aussi ils sont partis! Mais ils sont à Cologne depuis 1h du mat', et n'en bougent pas...
> 
> Bizarre!
> 
> Arrivée demain normalement...



Super performant apple  j'ai eu un gas au téléphone et à priori je ne recois que l'ipod et pas de MB. Il me sort qu'ils sont débordés et qu'il sait pas quand est ce que je serai livré 

Merci Apple pour cette qualité de service comment dire très particulière


----------



## mamateremo (11 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Super performant apple  j'ai eu un gas au téléphone et à priori je ne recois que l'ipod et pas de MB. Il me sort qu'ils sont débordés et qu'il sait pas quand est ce que je serai livré
> 
> Merci Apple pour cette qualité de service comment dire très particulière



Hein? Ben normalement, si ils restent plusieurs jours en Hollande, c'est justement pour que tes envois soient groupés... Et en fait, pour toi, ils les ont séparés?
Moi, quand je copie le numéro UPS de mon suivi Apple Store, je vois l'envoi de mes 3 colis qui sont groupés... Pour toi, ce n'était pas comme ça?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (11 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est le mien est à Roissy (Charles de Gaulle je pense)... 
Ca sent bon la livraison demain!


----------



## G4uthier (11 Novembre 2008)

moi j'ai ça:


KOELN (COLOGNE),
                                                           DE                                                                                                                               10/11/2008                                                                                                                23:44                                                                                                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    NL                                                                                                                               10/11/2008                                                                                                                1:50                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES                         

et un colis:










j'ai commandé une brick pas un parpaing !!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (11 Novembre 2008)

G4uthier a dit:


> moi j'ai ça:
> 
> 
> KOELN (COLOGNE),
> ...



T'as commandé quoi? parce ce que visiblement il y a 3 colis...
Après il arrive qu'il y ait des bugs au niveau du poids et/ou du nombre de colis chez UPS..


----------



## mamateremo (11 Novembre 2008)

G4uthier a dit:


> moi j'ai ça:
> 
> 
> KOELN (COLOGNE),
> ...



Héhé, le premier Unibody en plomb!


----------



## Sevillano (11 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Hein? Ben normalement, si ils restent plusieurs jours en Hollande, c'est justement pour que tes envois soient groupés... Et en fait, pour toi, ils les ont séparés?
> Moi, quand je copie le numéro UPS de mon suivi Apple Store, je vois l'envoi de mes 3 colis qui sont groupés... Pour toi, ce n'était pas comme ça?



J'essaie meme plus de comprendre avec ces gens mais ca sent le coup de telephone demain si je l'ai pas et une demande de dedomagement.


----------



## mamateremo (11 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> J'essaie meme plus de comprendre avec ces gens mais ca sent le coup de telephone demain si je l'ai pas et une demande de dedomagement.



Oh, je pense que tes colis voyagent ensembles non?
Une personne d'UPS t'a certifié qu'il n'y avait qu'un colis et que c'était l'ipod?


----------



## brycedream (11 Novembre 2008)

J'ai aussi 3 colis et un poids de 13kg^^

Quelqu'un sait si les colis continu d'aller vers destination les jours fériés?

(il est a Cologne depuis 3h du mat)


----------



## mamateremo (11 Novembre 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> J'ai aussi 3 colis et un poids de 13kg^^
> 
> Quelqu'un sait si les colis continu d'aller vers destination les jours fériés?
> 
> (il est a Cologne depuis 3h du mat)



Oui oui, je pense que ça continue de voyager, pas de soucis...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (11 Novembre 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> J'ai aussi 3 colis et un poids de 13kg^^
> 
> Quelqu'un sait si les colis continu d'aller vers destination les jours fériés?
> 
> (il est a Cologne depuis 3h du mat)



A priori oui... Mon MBP a continuer pour arriver à 8h à Roissy CDG, alors que mon accessoire est resté à Cologne..


----------



## Sevillano (11 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Oh, je pense que tes colis voyagent ensembles non?
> Une personne d'UPS t'a certifié qu'il n'y avait qu'un colis et que c'était l'ipod?



Ben c''est le colis de 400 grs qui bouge et pas l'autre et quand j'ai appelé apple le gars m'a dit qu'effectivement y'a de fortes chances pour que je ne sois livré que de l'ipod car ils avaient des problèmes en hollande.

Mais sinon il avait pas plus d'information que je n'avais moi même :mouais:


----------



## styx63 (11 Novembre 2008)

De mon côté (macbook+ipod+imprimante) son statut est "en transit-date respecté" en principe prévu pour demain! Il était à cologne à 23h37 la nuit dernière et maintenant plus rien. En esperant de le recevoir demain.

Pour le colis pesant 13kg j'avais la même chose au debut avec un TN qui a été modifié par la suite!!!

-----------------------------------------
Demain est un grand jour pour pas mal de personne d'aprés ce que je vois!!! Enfin j'espere


----------



## V3n0m60 (11 Novembre 2008)

Bon bein ça a toujours pas bougé pour moi, livraison prévue selon Apple pour le 17 et pas encore de TN! J'espère en avoir un quand même bientôt!


----------



## Phoenix111 (11 Novembre 2008)

Looooooooool







Edit : Au fait je vais à Roissy vers 16h, vous pensez que je pourrai faire un saut à l'entrepôt ?


----------



## brycedream (11 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Looooooooool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il me semble que quelqu'un a dit dans le post qu'ils refusaient qu'on aille le prendre nous même


----------



## ctgall (11 Novembre 2008)

"shipment delayed" au 14...

Grrrr.... 1 mois, ils ont chier là!


----------



## kutsize (11 Novembre 2008)

La situation c'est débloqué pour moi, par contre 0.10 kg pour un iPod ca fait pas beaucoup .
De toute facon y auras personne pour le récupérer chez moi demain .
Savez-vous si les entrepôts UPS sont ouvert le samedi ? (je sais qu'ils ne font pas de livraison le samedi)


----------



## Phoenix111 (11 Novembre 2008)

Noooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sevillano (11 Novembre 2008)

kutsize a dit:


> La situation c'est débloqué pour moi, par contre 0.10 kg pour un iPod ca fait pas beaucoup .
> De toute facon y auras personne pour le récupérer chez moi demain .
> Savez-vous si les entrepôts UPS sont ouvert le samedi ? (je sais qu'ils ne font pas de livraison le samedi)



J'ai les mêmes données que toi, tu peux me dire quand tu cliques sur afficher tout, est ce que tu as bien les deux colis qui bougent ou que tu en as un avec juste information de facturation recue???


----------



## brycedream (11 Novembre 2008)

kutsize a dit:


> La situation c'est débloqué pour moi, par contre 0.10 kg pour un iPod ca fait pas beaucoup .
> De toute facon y auras personne pour le récupérer chez moi demain .
> Savez-vous si les entrepôts UPS sont ouvert le samedi ? (je sais qu'ils ne font pas de livraison le samedi)



moi j'ai un coli de 13Kg(Macbook?) un de 20Kg(Imprimante?) et un de 4kg(Ipod?) donc bon^^


Tu doit avoir deux colis un a 4kg qui est l'ipod, et un autre a 13Kg qui doit être le macbok 


Pas de Mise a jour Ups depuis ce matin pour ma part.


----------



## durix (11 Novembre 2008)

Le MacBook pèse 4kg.
L'ipod c'est 100g. 
13 kg c'est sûrement une imprimante par contre 20kg je ne sais pas


----------



## pi-xi (11 Novembre 2008)

V3n0m60 a dit:


> Bon bein ça a toujours pas bougé pour moi, livraison prévue selon Apple pour le 17 et pas encore de TN! J'espère en avoir un quand même bientôt!



pareil :hein:

(et même pas débité en plus)


----------



## kutsize (11 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> J'ai les mêmes données que toi, tu peux me dire quand tu cliques sur afficher tout, est ce que tu as bien les deux colis qui bougent ou que tu en as un avec juste information de facturation recue???



Les deux colis sont à Roissy, le second a été scanné a 07h36 au lieu de 07h30 pour le premier. Donc tout les deux devraient arriver ensemble demain.


----------



## Sevillano (11 Novembre 2008)

kutsize a dit:


> Les deux colis sont à Roissy, le second a été scanné a 07h36 au lieu de 07h30 pour le premier. Donc tout les deux devraient arriver ensemble demain.



Ca confirme bien mes peurs alors :mouais: je n'aurai pas mon macbook demain 

Apple nous dit que nos colis sont regroupés en hollande puis on voit bien que ca ne veut absolument rien dire, c'est plus pour justifier leurs retards je pense


----------



## chupastar (11 Novembre 2008)

Alors pour moi:
Commande le 18 (MB + iPod + imprimante Canon qui est passé à 3 à 4 mois d'attente de livraison désormais  ) Date de reception estimé entre le 3 et le 11 novembre.
Envoie le 30 depusi Shangai.
Départ le 10 depuis l'Irlande.
Arrive le 11 à Lyon.
Demain chez moi (si tout va bien ...), donc 1 jour de retard sur la barre haute de leur première estimation.


----------



## brycedream (11 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> Le MacBook pèse 4kg.
> L'ipod c'est 100g.
> 13 kg c'est sûrement une imprimante par contre 20kg je ne sais pas


Sinon ya un carton qui contient lui même 2 carton lol.
ce qui expliquerai les 20 Kg pour le gros carton qui serait enfaite 13+4+l'ipod (faut pas oublié le poids de l'emballage...)
M'enfin bref c'est un grand mystère tout de même xD

Aucune MAJ d'ups pour ma part.


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Ca confirme bien mes peurs alors :mouais: je n'aurai pas mon macbook demain
> 
> Apple nous dit que nos colis sont regroupés en hollande puis on voit bien que ca ne veut absolument rien dire, c'est plus pour justifier leurs retards je pense



Idem pour moi, pas d numéro de suivi et je suis censé le recevoir demain! A ce prix la c'est scandaleux de devoir attendre autant!!!!!!


----------



## stairouais (11 Novembre 2008)

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer là ? :mouais:


----------



## Mogwai (11 Novembre 2008)

Tiens, c'est étrange, sur le site du suivi d'Apple il est écrit "Expédition acheminée", alors que nous sommes le 11 novembre et que la livraison est prévue pour demain.

Qu'est-ce que ça peut bien vouloir dire ça, "Expédition acheminée" ...


----------



## durix (11 Novembre 2008)

@stairouais:
Ton colis n'avait jamais quitté la chine se sont uniquement les documents electroniques nécessaires au dédouanement en Europe qui était parvenu en Hollande.
Ton colis poursuit sa route normalement


----------



## rizoto (11 Novembre 2008)

Mon MBP est arrive aujourd'hui  chez ma copine, je dois maintenant attendre 15 jours pour le recuperer...  
Vous croyez que je lui demande de l'ouvrir et de tester la bete?


----------



## durix (11 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Mon MBP est arrive aujourd'hui  chez ma copine, je dois maintenant attendre 15 jours pour le recuperer...
> Vous croyez que je lui demande de l'ouvrir et de tester la bete?


Demande lui de te le reexpedier au plus vite


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

ahh jai enfin un transporteur assigné (je dois recevoir mon MBP demain d'après les estimations mais je doute!) Jai un numéro de tracking en 80xxxxx comment je fais pour avoir un numéro de tracking UPS? Si je vais sur UPS et je mets suivi par référence avec ce numéro ça me donne rien. Vous aussi?


----------



## mamateremo (11 Novembre 2008)

Grrr, j'en ai marre!! le mien, il est toujours à Cologne!!! Qu'est ce que ça veut dire ça...

Il y a d'autres personnes dans le même cas?

Pourtant, la date de réception est toujours au 12... Mais bon, c'est loin Cologne quand même de Lille!


----------



## pi-xi (11 Novembre 2008)

.
alors je viens de passer à ça :







et sur google je trouve ça :
http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/viewtopic.php?id=591

_Hello, 
i've been flooding every tracking website to finally sort our NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER out.
It's not TNT, it's not UPS, it's IEC LOGISTICS.
Just go to https://www.iec-logistics.com/apps/trac  acking.asp
Region : EUROPE
Tracking REF : 80XXXXXXXX
Customer REF : apple
Enjoy !_

mais ça ne marche pas 

ça fonctionne pour vous ??


----------



## durix (11 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Grrr, j'en ai marre!! le mien, il est toujours à Cologne!!! Qu'est ce que ça veut dire ça...
> 
> Il y a d'autres personnes dans le même cas?
> 
> Pourtant, la date de réception est toujours au 12... Mais bon, c'est loin Cologne quand même de Lille!



Pareil que toi mes colis sont a Cologne, et la livraison et toujours prévu le 12.

@Pi-xi:
Sois patient ton TN en 808 marchera bientot chez UPS ou TNT, patiente un peu tu y es presque.


----------



## pi-xi (11 Novembre 2008)

quelle buse je fais je viens de lire ça :

This site supports Internet Explorer 5 and Netscape Navigator 4.7, or higher.


... et j'ai SAFARI :rateau:


----------



## pi-xi (11 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> Pareil que toi mes colis sont a Cologne, et la livraison et toujours prévu le 12.
> 
> @Pi-xi:
> Sois patient ton TN en 808 marchera bientot chez UPS ou TNT, patiente un peu tu y es presque.



oh merci Durix !

ça marche sur UPS :love:


----------



## Sevillano (11 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Grrr, j'en ai marre!! le mien, il est toujours à Cologne!!! Qu'est ce que ça veut dire ça...
> 
> Il y a d'autres personnes dans le même cas?
> 
> Pourtant, la date de réception est toujours au 12... Mais bon, c'est loin Cologne quand même de Lille!





durix a dit:


> Pareil que toi mes colis sont a Cologne, et la livraison et toujours prévu le 12.
> 
> @Pi-xi:
> Sois patient ton TN en 808 marchera bientot chez UPS ou TNT, patiente un peu tu y es presque.




Je suis pareil que vous sauf que dans mon cas c'est encore pire, j'ai un colis ou y'a tjrs marqué information de facturation recu et qui bouge pas du tout :hein:


----------



## V3n0m60 (11 Novembre 2008)

pi-xi a dit:


> oh merci Durix !
> 
> ça marche sur UPS :love:


Chanceux! J'ai toujours pas de TN alors que t'es dates et les miennes coïncide parfaitement il a même était expédié un jour avant toi  dégouté lol


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

salut

je viens me joindre au groupe ... j'ai passé commande vendredi après midi et je commence déjà à trouver le temps long 
J'ai commandé un MBP version de base, largement suffisant pour mes besoins.
Par contre, malgré une réception prévue le 17 18, il est toujours en "not yet shipped" ...

que la vie est dure ...


----------



## Nkio (11 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'appeler Apple, et ils ne savent pas ou est mon MBP, ils ont un problème avec les TN, bref le gros bordel chez Apple.

En tout cas je suis quand même très mécontent d'Apple pour le moment 

Ils ne prévoient une livraison pour pas mal de personne ( qui devait être livré le 12) qu'a partir de 13 minimum !


----------



## pi-xi (11 Novembre 2008)

V3n0m60 a dit:


> Chanceux! J'ai toujours pas de TN alors que t'es dates et les miennes coïncide parfaitement il a même était expédié un jour avant toi  dégouté lol



une fois ton distributeur attribué (moi ça a l'air d'être NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER au moins pour le début du voyage) tu iras là :

http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav

et tu rentres comme référence d'envoi ton numéro commençant par 808...


----------



## V3n0m60 (11 Novembre 2008)

pi-xi a dit:


> une fois ton distributeur attribué (moi ça a l'air d'être NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER au moins pour le début du voyage) tu iras là :
> 
> http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav
> 
> et tu rentres comme référence d'envoi ton numéro commençant par 808...


 
"En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur" C'est comme sa depuis pas mal de temps et ça bouge pas! Vais finir par croire qu'ils ont pommé mon MBP aussi


----------



## MaxGen (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Moi j'ai 



> En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais12 Nov. 2008



Et ce depuis hier, donc je pense que je peux l'attendre pour demain non ?

Avez-vous quelques infos sur la livraison en elle-même, que ce passe-t'il si personne n'est présent le jour J à l'heure H ?  Et vers quelle heure le transporteur est passé chez vous ?

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Bijot (11 Novembre 2008)

Ca veut dire queje peux être livré demain ou faut que j'attende jusqu'au 18


----------



## rizoto (11 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Ca veut dire queje peux être livré demain ou faut que j'attende jusqu'au 18



C'est marque noir sur blanc : Date de livraison estime : 18 novembre


----------



## V3n0m60 (11 Novembre 2008)

Le 18 je pense  tant que t'as pas de transporteurs assignés ni de TN faut pas trop esperer avant!


----------



## brycedream (11 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> Pareil que toi mes colis sont a Cologne, et la livraison et toujours prévu le 12.


Je suis dans le meme cas que vous 3 ^^
On est tous bloqué a Cologne  ça c'est moche xD
Peut être est-ce a cause du jour férié...(Je sais pas comment transite nos colis mais les camions roulent pas déjà les jours fériés...)


----------



## durix (11 Novembre 2008)

Je ne crois pas que le 11 novembre soit un jour férié en allemagne.


----------



## inaustralia (11 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que le 11 novembre soit un jour férié en allemagne.


 

Exact


----------



## Zemou (11 Novembre 2008)

Moi aussi mon Ipod Touch et mon MBP à Cologne. Mais si ça tombe, nos colis sont déjà sur la route et ils seront trackés à leur arrivée en France (moi j'ai pas eu de "Lecture au départ" pour la Hollande, mais uniquement l'arrivée en Allemagne).


----------



## brycedream (11 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que le 11 novembre soit un jour férié en allemagne.


Ouaip mais ils risquent d'être coincé a la frontiere


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

pi-xi a dit:


> une fois ton distributeur attribué (moi ça a l'air d'être NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER au moins pour le début du voyage) tu iras là :
> 
> http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav
> 
> et tu rentres comme référence d'envoi ton numéro commençant par 808...



C'est ce que je fais et ça ne donne rien. Après quand ça donnait quelque chose pour vous?


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme Bijot, ma commande a été expédiée le 08 novembre, et la date estimée de livraison est le 18 novembre.
Seulement la date sur la même ligne que "Etat actuel de l'expédition" est passée du 12 novembre au 13 novembre.

Mais à quoi peut bien correspondre cette date ?


----------



## brycedream (11 Novembre 2008)

Rom178 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Comme Bijot, ma commande a été expédiée le 08 novembre, et la date estimée de livraison est le 18 novembre.
> Seulement la date sur la même ligne que "Etat actuel de l'expédition" est passée du 12 novembre au 13 novembre.
> ...


Normalement c'est sensé être le jour de la dernière Mise a jour...Mais apple ne doit pas avoir le même calendrier que nous ^^


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

Rom178 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Comme Bijot, ma commande a été expédiée le 08 novembre, et la date estimée de livraison est le 18 novembre.
> Seulement la date sur la même ligne que "Etat actuel de l'expédition" est passée du 12 novembre au 13 novembre.
> ...



C'est à cause que c'est mis à jour depuis un autre pays avec un autre fuseau horaire. Pour etre sûr utilise le combobox en haut de la page est sélectionne heure Paris et c'est bon.


----------



## kutsize (11 Novembre 2008)

Ouais enfin nulle part dans le monde on est déja le 13 novembre.
Donc surement une erreur quelque part.


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

kutsize a dit:


> Ouais enfin nulle part dans le monde on est déja le 13 novembre.
> Donc surement une erreur quelque part.



Effectivement


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (11 Novembre 2008)

kutsize a dit:


> Ouais enfin nulle part dans le monde on est déja le 13 novembre.
> Donc surement une erreur quelque part.



Oui y a surement erreur, car même en Chine on est que le 12... 

Apple a toujours été en avance d'une longueur par rapport aux autres... lol


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Mais non y a pas d'erreur, comme vos mac sont en Chine, les news de suivi sont pour le moment en rapport avec l'heure en Chine et à Pékin ça fait déjà 2h40 qu'on est le 13 novembre...



A part qu'on est le 11 Novembre et que au plus ils ont un jour d'avance donc le 12 et pas le 13 mais bon détail 

En attendant j'ai tjs rien sur le site d'UPS ca me dit qu'il ne trouve rien correspondant à mon numéro de référence! Vous aussi ça bug comme ça ? Je suis censé le recevoir demain ca me semble bien compromis!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (11 Novembre 2008)

zittix a dit:


> A part qu'on est le 11 Novembre et que au plus ils ont un jour d'avance donc le 12 et pas le 13 mais bon détail
> 
> En attendant j'ai tjs rien sur le site d'UPS ca me dit qu'il ne trouve rien correspondant à mon numéro de référence! Vous aussi ça bug comme ça ? Je suis censé le recevoir demain ca me semble bien compromis!



Yeep je m'en suis rendu compte après avoir poster! mdr

Sinon pour le suivi moi aussi ça bouge pas depuis ce matin...
Mon MBP est à Roissy et mon logiciel à Cologne...


----------



## rizoto (11 Novembre 2008)

après réception du macbook pro aujourd'hui. j'ai finalement demander à ma copine d'ouvrir le carton (il est arrivé chez elle...)

J'avais commandé (par téléphone + confirmation par mail) ce MBP avec un clavier français. Ces abrutis m'ont envoyé un clavier suèdois  

Bref j'hésite à le renvoyer...


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (11 Novembre 2008)

Pourtant même en changeant le fuseau horaire de "heure locale" à "GMT +1:00 - Paris, Bruxelles, .." le résultats est le même.
Apple nous file un mauvais coton en ce moment.


----------



## chupastar (11 Novembre 2008)

Rom178 a dit:


> Pourtant même en changeant le fuseau horaire de "heure locale" à "GMT +1:00 - Paris, Bruxelles, .." le résultats est le même.
> Apple nous file un mauvais coton en ce moment.



Bon, c'est pas trop grave non plus... Moi aussi une fois ils avaient un jour d'avance.


----------



## durix (11 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> après réception du macbook pro aujourd'hui. j'ai finalement demander à ma copine d'ouvrir le carton (il est arrivé chez elle...)
> 
> J'avais commandé (par téléphone + confirmation par mail) ce MBP avec un clavier français. Ces abrutis m'ont envoyé un clavier suèdois
> 
> Bref j'hésite à le renvoyer...


Quoiqu'il arrive demande un geste commercial.
On paye suffisamment cher et on attend suffisamment longtemps pour avoir un produit conforme a nos commandes. C'est le minimum quand meme


----------



## Providia (11 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Grrr, j'en ai marre!! le mien, il est toujours à Cologne!!! Qu'est ce que ça veut dire ça...
> 
> Il y a d'autres personnes dans le même cas?
> 
> Pourtant, la date de réception est toujours au 12... Mais bon, c'est loin Cologne quand même de Lille!



Exactement comme toi...


----------



## styx63 (11 Novembre 2008)

Exactement comme vous mais je viens de recevoir un mail de apple comme quoi ce n'est plus le 12 mais le 13 maintenant je pense que je vais les appeler pour obtenir un geste commercial!!!


----------



## Nosti (11 Novembre 2008)

styx63 -> Quand tes colis ont été expédié ? et quels sont les tranches de date qu'apple t'avaient prévu ?

Car je vien de faire une simulation sur UPS, et l'heure limite d'enlèvement est de 20h hors ont à eu nos scan vers minuit chez UPS ensuite d'apres la simulation partant de Koeln hier, vers chez moi (17) ca dit ca :

Avant la fin de journée
	                  	mercredi
	                  	12 Novembre 2008 - Garanti

Donc voila je pense qu'on en saura plus vers minuit !!


----------



## Providia (11 Novembre 2008)

Vous savez, j'ai quand même espoir pour demain: il est effectivement possible que nos colis soient partis de Cologne ce matin en camion, mais restés bloqués à la frontière à cause du jour férié et, par conséquent, pas "scannables" pour faire évoluer le statut. Et vous savez tous, comme moi, que les routiers long-courrier roulent souvent la nuit pour éviter la circulation en journée. De plus les centres de distribution ouvrent très tôt, il m'est déjà arrivé à plusieurs reprises de voir mon statut évoluer à 6h55 du matin "Out for delivery". Donc bon, peut être que je me trompe mais... peut être pas  !
On se tient au courant dans tous les cas demain matin


----------



## styx63 (11 Novembre 2008)

Pour le macbook et l'imprimante j'ai le suivi suivant:
10/11/2008 informations de facturations de reçues (NL), 10/11/2008 Lecture d'origine (cologne).
et pour l'ipod il est arrivé à paris Roissy ce matin. Au début j'aurais du etre livré demain mais j'ai reçu un mail "d'apple" comme quoi je serais livré le 13.

----------------------------------------
En attente!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Vous savez, j'ai quand même espoir pour demain: il est effectivement possible que nos colis soient partis de Cologne ce matin en camion, mais restés bloqués à la frontière à cause du jour férié et, par conséquent, pas "scannables" pour faire évoluer le statut. Et vous savez tous, comme moi, que les routiers long-courrier roulent souvent la nuit pour éviter la circulation en journée. De plus les centres de distribution ouvrent très tôt, il m'est déjà arrivé à plusieurs reprises de voir mon statut évoluer à 6h55 du matin "Out for delivery". Donc bon, peut être que je me trompe mais... peut être pas  !
> On se tient au courant dans tous les cas demain matin



Ca c'est un message qui fait plaisir


----------



## Providia (11 Novembre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> Ca c'est un message qui fait plaisir



j'ai le droit  à un point Disco lol


----------



## brycedream (11 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Vous savez, j'ai quand même espoir pour demain: il est effectivement possible que nos colis soient partis de Cologne ce matin en camion, mais restés bloqués à la frontière à cause du jour férié et, par conséquent, pas "scannables" pour faire évoluer le statut. Et vous savez tous, comme moi, que les routiers long-courrier roulent souvent la nuit pour éviter la circulation en journée. De plus les centres de distribution ouvrent très tôt, il m'est déjà arrivé à plusieurs reprises de voir mon statut évoluer à 6h55 du matin "Out for delivery". Donc bon, peut être que je me trompe mais... peut être pas  !
> On se tient au courant dans tous les cas demain matin


Mouais frontière ->Marseille en une nuit je pense que ça va être hot pour moi lol.


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> Mouais frontière ->Marseille en une nuit je pense que ça va être hot pour moi lol.



Alors moi j'ai tjs rien sur UPS et je suis censé le recevoir demain! Bien jouer Apple! Ca sent l'engueulade au téléphone à plein nez!


----------



## igloodhumour (11 Novembre 2008)

*Allez courage....
*

*
*

*En transit		*

				Votre envoi est en transit *au sein du réseau UPS* et devrait être livré le jour de livraison programmé. Un envoi peut demeurer dans cet état jusqu'à sa livraison. Les envois autres que les livraisons aériennes à heure définie sont généralement livrés entre 9h00 et 19h00 à domicile et jusqu'à la fermeture des bureaux pour les adresses commerciales. UPS ne peut pas programmer d'heure de livraison spécifique dans cette fourchette.


----------



## durix (11 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Vous savez, j'ai quand même espoir pour demain: il est effectivement possible que nos colis soient partis de Cologne ce matin en camion, mais restés bloqués à la frontière à cause du jour férié et, par conséquent, pas "scannables" pour faire évoluer le statut. Et vous savez tous, comme moi, que les routiers long-courrier roulent souvent la nuit pour éviter la circulation en journée. De plus les centres de distribution ouvrent très tôt, il m'est déjà arrivé à plusieurs reprises de voir mon statut évoluer à 6h55 du matin "Out for delivery". Donc bon, peut être que je me trompe mais... peut être pas  !
> On se tient au courant dans tous les cas demain matin


Nos colis voyagent en avion jusqu'au HUB dhl le plus proche de chez nous.


----------



## brycedream (11 Novembre 2008)

zittix a dit:


> Alors moi j'ai tjs rien sur UPS et je suis censé le recevoir demain! Bien jouer Apple! Ca sent l'engueulade au téléphone à plein nez!


Espèreront que tu rejoindra le club trés privé des gens qui ont reçu leur colis sans avoir de Tn


----------



## Providia (11 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> Nos colis voyagent en avion jusqu'au HUB dhl le plus proche de chez nous.



Raison de plus pour y croire


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> Espèreront que tu rejoindra le club trés privé des gens qui ont reçu leur colis sans avoir de Tn



Oui j'espère aussi. Combient ont été dans ce cas? Ca me fait peur tout ça! Manque plus que mon MBP soit tombé de l'avion


----------



## Nkio (11 Novembre 2008)

zittix a dit:


> Alors moi j'ai tjs rien sur UPS et je suis censé le recevoir demain! Bien jouer Apple! Ca sent l'engueulade au téléphone à plein nez!




Si tu gueule demain, dis le moi, ont feras une chaine


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

Nkio a dit:


> Si tu gueule demain, dis le moi, ont feras une chaine



Ah tu peux être sûr que si à 16h demain j'ai pas reçu, ils vont s'en prendre une raclée chez Monsieur Pomme !


----------



## Nkio (11 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est TN en poche, il va tomber de la merde demain


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

Nkio a dit:


> Ca y est TN en poche, il va tomber de la merde demain



Tu sais combien de temps s'est écoulé depuis l'affichage Transporteur assigné et l'obtention de ton TN ?


----------



## Nkio (11 Novembre 2008)

Tout viens de tomber en même temps, par contre UPS ne donne rien


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

Eh eh comme moi! Quelle galère, à ce prix là c'est impensable! Dire qu'il y en a qui ont commandé en Novembre et qu'ils l'ont déjà reçu!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2008)

Pour moi, ca sera demain. Mon tracking UPS vient d'etre mis a jour et mon precieux est arrive a Roissy a 18h aujourd'hui. En tout cas, super rapide car j'ai commande le 31/10, parti de Shanghai le 07/11, arrive en France le 11/11 et normalement chez moi le 12/11 
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Nosti (11 Novembre 2008)

Moi aussi je vais gueuler pour avoir un geste


----------



## Nkio (11 Novembre 2008)

J'ai commandé le 29 oct, enfin bon c'est vraiment au petit bonheur la chance, et à 2000 la commande, j'aime pas trop que ce soit au coup de bol, maintenant j'espère qu'il n'y auras pas de problème sur Ce MBP, car là ça risque de bardé


----------



## Sevillano (11 Novembre 2008)

Mon colis est tjrs bloqué a cologne depuis hier, enfin mon colis contenant le ipod alors que celui avec le mac et bien tjrs en hollande.

Je crois que MB est devenu accroc a l'herbe :rateau:


----------



## Providia (11 Novembre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> Pour moi, ca sera demain. Mon tracking UPS vient d'etre mis a jour et mon precieux est arrive a Roissy a 18h aujourd'hui. En tout cas, super rapide car j'ai commande le 31/10, parti de Shanghai le 07/11, arrive en France le 11/11 et normalement chez moi le 12/11
> Je vous tiens au courant.



Chanceux  !
Tu nous tiens au courant


----------



## V3n0m60 (11 Novembre 2008)

A évolution de mon statut, maintenant c'est : "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"! Peut être vais je enfin avoir un TN!


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

V3n0m60 a dit:


> A évolution de mon statut, maintenant c'est : "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"! Peut être vais je enfin avoir un TN!


Eh eh te réjoui toi pas trop vite, moi j'ai comme toi, après j'ai du attendre 4 jours pour un nouveau status "Acheminement vers le client en cours" et en suite 1 jour de plus pour avoir "Envoi programmé par le transporteur final" et enfin avoir un TN qui ne fonctionne pas! Enfin c'est pas pour faire le rabat-joie mais bon ;-)!


----------



## V3n0m60 (11 Novembre 2008)

zittix a dit:


> Eh eh te réjoui toi pas trop vite, moi j'ai comme toi, après j'ai du attendre 4 jours pour un nouveau status "Acheminement vers le client en cours" et en suite 1 jour de plus pour avoir "Envoi programmé par le transporteur final" et enfin avoir un TN qui ne fonctionne pas! Enfin c'est pas pour faire le rabat-joie mais bon ;-)!


Comment tu m'as cassé mon truc la!
Je croise les doigts pour l'avoir le 17 comme prévu


----------



## brycedream (11 Novembre 2008)

Bon allé juste pour vous rassuré je vais vous parler de la "concurence"
un pote a commandé un dell depuis début octobre  et sa livraison est prévu pour le.... 24 novembre xD


@zittix: je sais pas combien il y a eu de cas, mais ça doit se compté sur une main lol.


Plus le temps plus, plus il y a de chance que les Dates annoncés soient respectés  c'est déjà une bonne chose


----------



## chupastar (11 Novembre 2008)

Quelle violence dans vos propos des fois, ça fait peur... Un jour de retard c'est pas la mort non plus, il y a des choses de plus grave, et le mec de la hotline Apple n'y est pour rien.

Sinon pour ceux qui sont inquiets de voir leur colis à Cologne, le mien a été scanné le 11 à 3h23 du matin et il est arrivé le même jour à 4h44. Donc il y a espoir !


----------



## brycedream (11 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Quelle violence dans vos propos des fois, ça fait peur... Un jour de retard c'est pas la mort non plus, il y a des choses de plus grave, et le mec de la hotline Apple n'y est pour rien.
> 
> Sinon pour ceux qui sont inquiets de voir leur colis à Cologne, le mien a été scanné le 11 à 3h23 du matin et il est arrivé le même jour à 4h44. Donc il y a espoir !


Ouaip c'est vrai c'est pas la mort, Surtout qu'il ya du trajet quand même a parcourir.

Je pense que sur les prévisions d'apple le 11 novembre n'a pas été compté comme jours férié (a la base j'etait prévu pour le 11).Quand le colis est arrivé en Europe ils m'ont mis le 10 novembre,Je supose qu'ils ont du ce dire c'est soit avant soit apres le 11 donc ils ont mis avant ^^ xD

Bref de toute façon je suis pas trop préssé perso j'ai jusqu'a vendredi^^ (encore deux partiels a passé d'ici la^^) aprés je commencerait a m'enerver si jlai pas xD
Mais c'est toujours sympas de discuter avec d'autres gens, même si c'est pour remuer de l'air


----------



## durix (11 Novembre 2008)

j'ai commande mon MacBook le 17/10 avec une date prévue de livraison le 5/11. 
Et je suis pas sur de l'avoir demain alors oui je suis un peu en colère


----------



## mikeyy (11 Novembre 2008)

bonsoir, juste pour vous dire que j'ai recu mon macbook pro ce lundi, et mon ipod (un peu a l'avance)... Soucis : victime de la fameuse rumeur des touches 'non droite'... de la F5 a ESC... et la touche fleche du haut... J'ai reussi a les remettres droites a l'aide de papier cartonner pour les soulever, et d'une pression vers le coté qui remonte trop... je suis vraiment décu, je vais telephoner a apple dès demain... si d'autre personne on recu un mac defectueux, qu'il me reponde, on partira en guerre !


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

Oh mince! Scandaleux! Tu as finalement réussi à les remettre droites?


----------



## Nitiel (11 Novembre 2008)

Vous êtes rigolo , ce nest pas en criant au téléphone que vous aurez quelque chose !

Ce qui a marchais pour moi c'était de demander ladresse pour écrire un courrier pour incompétence du SAV de liPhone. Finalement après 5 échanges remanu facturer et 1 moi que je lavais acheté, le responsable du SAV Apple ma appelais et mavais propose un échange contre un iPhone neuf, ce que je demandais depuis le début

Pour vos soucis de touches, allez consulter un medecin c'est un maladie ! Vous aurai jamais l'ordi parfait, moi aussi je rêvé d'avoir l'ordi parfait mais il n'existe pas, domage


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

Ouais je vais aussi faire ça... CATASTROPHE.. mise à jour du site de suivi: livraison le 14 à la place du 12! Argghhhhhh!


----------



## Nkio (11 Novembre 2008)

Je suis en Execption -date respecté donc logiquement demain, en espérant que ce soit demain aprem, car le matin je ne suis pas là


----------



## Sevillano (11 Novembre 2008)

mikeyy a dit:


> bonsoir, juste pour vous dire que j'ai recu mon macbook pro ce lundi, et mon ipod (un peu a l'avance)... Soucis : victime de la fameuse rumeur des touches 'non droite'... de la F5 a ESC... et la touche fleche du haut... J'ai reussi a les remettres droites a l'aide de papier cartonner pour les soulever, et d'une pression vers le coté qui remonte trop... je suis vraiment décu, je vais telephoner a apple dès demain... si d'autre personne on recu un mac defectueux, qu'il me reponde, on partira en guerre !




Tt d'abord vraiment dslé pour tes touches, c'est quand meme grave je trouve.

Enfin, je voulais te demander si tu avais deux TN ou un seul pour ton MB+ipod nano et le poids que ca t'affichait sur le site d'UPS?


----------



## mikeyy (11 Novembre 2008)

merci c'est gentil ... 
J'ai eu un TN pour les deux, trois jours a l'avance, qui m'envoyait vers une page d'ups, ou se trouvait mes deux colis...  sur cette page apparaissait deux TN... mais bon celui inscrit sur le site d'apple regroupe les deux colis donc pas de soucis, ils t'arriveront en meme temps !


----------



## mikeyy (11 Novembre 2008)

et pour le poid ca donnait 4.8 je pense + 0.1 KG


----------



## Sevillano (11 Novembre 2008)

mikeyy a dit:


> merci c'est gentil ...
> J'ai eu un TN pour les deux, trois jours a l'avance, qui m'envoyait vers une page d'ups, ou se trouvait mes deux colis...  sur cette page apparaissait deux TN... mais bon celui inscrit sur le site d'apple regroupe les deux colis donc pas de soucis, ils t'arriveront en meme temps !



Merci pour les informations, par contre les deux TN que tu avais, les deux bougeaient ou pas parceque pour moi, y'en a un qui bouge et l'autre affiche juste information de facturation recue.

Tu penses que c'est normal??


----------



## mikeyy (11 Novembre 2008)

Et sinon le truc du carton sa marche oui, je vous le conseil fortement... Ce n'est pas grave mais je pense qu'apres voir mi une somme pareil dans le mac, on a le soucis du détail... ils auraient pu allumé la lumière en montant le clavier les


----------



## mikeyy (11 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Merci pour les informations, par contre les deux TN que tu avais, les deux bougeaient ou pas parceque pour moi, y'en a un qui bouge et l'autre affiche juste information de facturation recue.
> 
> Tu penses que c'est normal??



c'est possible qu'un de tes colis arrive avant l'autre, c'est deja arrivé a certaine personnes sur le forum, ne t'affole pas !


----------



## Nosti (11 Novembre 2008)

zittix a dit:


> Ouais je vais aussi faire ça... CATASTROPHE.. mise à jour du site de suivi: livraison le 14 à la place du 12! Argghhhhhh!



t'habite vers ou ?


----------



## Zemou (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours pas de mouvement chez moi, c'est toujours à Cologne 
J'étais optimiste tout à l'heure, mais là, ça m'inquiète un peu qu'il n'ait pas bougé !


----------



## mamateremo (11 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Toujours pas de mouvement chez moi, c'est toujours à Cologne
> J'étais optimiste tout à l'heure, mais là, ça m'inquiète un peu qu'il n'ait pas bougé !



A mon avis, c'est le suivi UPS qui merde, parce que j'ai essayé le SMS tracking, et alors que j'ai eu une réponse hier, aujourd'hui, rien du tout...

Je pense que tout sera mis à jour demain matin.


----------



## Providia (11 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Toujours pas de mouvement chez moi, c'est toujours à Cologne
> J'étais optimiste tout à l'heure, mais là, ça m'inquiète un peu qu'il n'ait pas bougé !



Pareil pour moi :hein:


----------



## zittix (11 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Pareil pour moi :hein:



Moi j'ai enfin mon TN par TNT mais livraison. Retardée de 2 jours -> vendredi ;-(


----------



## Providia (11 Novembre 2008)

zittix a dit:


> Moi j'ai enfin mon TN par TNT mais livraison. Retardée de 2 jours -> vendredi ;-(


TNT ?!?
C'est pas UPS plutôt  ?


----------



## MrFlash (11 Novembre 2008)

Ya eu du mouvement pour moi dans mon Tracking Ups
J'ai 3 colis, l'imprimante, le ipod ET le macbook
Jusqu'a maintenant, seulement le tracking du ipod était mis a jour a bruxelles. Je pensais donc que j'aller d'abord recevoir seulement mon ipod. Mais finalement le tracking du macbook et de l'imprimante ont aussi été mis a jour. Les 3 colis sont donc actuellement a Bruxelles ou entre Bruxelle et Paris. 
Ma livraison est programmé pour le 13.


----------



## Nkio (11 Novembre 2008)

Quelqu'un sait quel est le nom de l'app pour Iphone pour les TN car Tracklite ne correspond à rien


----------



## pi-xi (11 Novembre 2008)

oh mazette ! 

on vient de m'attribuer UPS (après NL machin cet aprem) pour transporteur... et ma date de livraison est passée du 17 novembre au... 12 novembre :rateau:

:hein:


----------



## Bijot (12 Novembre 2008)

Rien n'a changé pour moi 

J'espère que ça va évoluer demain ! :love:


----------



## MrFlash (12 Novembre 2008)

CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               12/11/2008                                                                                                                5:40                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
                                                                   12/11/2008                                                                                                                3:35                                                                                                   EN COURS DE LIVRAISON                         

YOUHOU !
Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'il continue a me dire que je serais livré le 13 ... normalement c'est bon pour aujourd'hui non ?
Quel est le numero UPS a appeler pour avoir des infos ?


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
> FR                                                                                                                               12/11/2008                                                                                                                5:40                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART
> 12/11/2008                                                                                                                3:35                                                                                                   EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
> 
> ...



Pareil je suis en cours de livraison du moins pour le ipod :mouais:

Le numero UPS a appeler est le 08 21 23 38 77


----------



## pi-xi (12 Novembre 2008)

ma livraison était prévue pour le 17 nov encore hier matin :rateau:

ça sent bon là non ?


----------



## mamateremo (12 Novembre 2008)

Moi c'est le ponpon...

Je devais etre livré aujourd'hui normalement, et quand je regarde mon suivi UPS, je n'ai plus de date de livraison!! Pour la bonne raison que... Plus de nouvelles depuis le départ de mon colis de Cologne à 1H34 cette nuit...
Je bouillonne là...


----------



## brycedream (12 Novembre 2008)

c'est quoi cette arnaque  ceux qui sont prévu pour le 17 sont déja en route et  nous pour le 12 depuis le début on est toujours bloqué a cologne 

Rien a bouger sur mon tracking ups,date de livraison inchangé, rien a bougé, pas de mise a jour quoi :/

M'enfin j'ai toujours l'espoir qu'ils arrivent dans la matinée et qu'ils ont juste oublié de mettre a jour...
En attendant jme leve le cul et jvais passé un partiel^^


Bonne journée a tous, a ce soir 19h pour ma déception ^^.


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Moi c'est le ponpon...
> 
> Je devais etre livré aujourd'hui normalement, et quand je regarde mon suivi UPS, je n'ai plus de date de livraison!! Pour la bonne raison que... Plus de nouvelles depuis le départ de mon colis de Cologne à 1H34 cette nuit...
> Je bouillonne là...



 Courage peut être seras tu livré en dépit du manque de MAJ surtout que leur truc est assez bizarre puisqu'il donne pas le même suivi aux différentes personnes. Moi par exemple, je n'ai que :


----------



## mamateremo (12 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Courage peut être seras tu livré en dépit du manque de MAJ surtout que leur truc est assez bizarre puisqu'il donne pas le même suivi aux différentes personnes. Moi par exemple, je n'ai que :



C'est sur qu'on n'a pas les memes trucs dans le suivi...
Moi par exemple, j'ai un LECTURE D ORIGINE le 10/11 et un LECTURE DE DEPART le 11/11 à Cologne, et depuis plus rien...
Hier encore, j'avais une date de livraison prévue à aujourd'hui, et là... Plus rien!Le camion a eu un accident ou quoi?


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> C'est sur qu'on n'a pas les memes trucs dans le suivi...
> Moi par exemple, j'ai un LECTURE D ORIGINE le 10/11 et un LECTURE DE DEPART le 11/11 à Cologne, et depuis plus rien...
> Hier encore, j'avais une date de livraison prévue à aujourd'hui, et là... Plus rien!Le camion a eu un accident ou quoi?



Sincerement je te conseillerai d'appeler UPS pour voir


----------



## mamateremo (12 Novembre 2008)

Ah ouf, je me réponds, je viens de joindre UPS... C'était le suivi du site qui n'était pas à jour... Il est en fait bien arrivé à Lesquin (10kms de chez moi) et est en cours de livraison....

Donc... Pas de panique si il vous arrive la même mésaventure que moi avec le suivi du site UPS!


----------



## pi-xi (12 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Ah ouf, je me réponds, je viens de joindre UPS... C'était le suivi du site qui n'était pas à jour... Il est en fait bien arrivé à Lesquin (10kms de chez moi) et est en cours de livraison....
> 
> Donc... Pas de panique si il vous arrive la même mésaventure que moi avec le suivi du site UPS!



ah mince ça 'arrange pas : j'ai pas demandé une livraison à Lesquin :mouais:


----------



## mamateremo (12 Novembre 2008)

pi-xi a dit:


> ah mince ça 'arrange pas : j'ai pas demandé une livraison à Lesquin :mouais:


Ben c'était pour mon colis hein! Je suis de Lille, et c'est l'aéroport le plus proche de chez moi...


----------



## pi-xi (12 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Ben c'était pour mon colis hein! Je suis de Lille, et c'est l'aéroport le plus proche de chez moi...



euh...j'avais compris


----------



## chupastar (12 Novembre 2008)

UPS vient de m'appeler pour me demander où est mon domicile


----------



## mamateremo (12 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> UPS vient de m'appeler pour me demander où est mon domicile



DTC!! 

Plus sérieusement, ça fait du bien après autant d'attente......
3 semaines pour moi, pour MB + Ipod + Imprimante...


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> DTC!!
> 
> Plus sérieusement, ça fait du bien après autant d'attente......
> 3 semaines pour moi, pour MB + Ipod + Imprimante...



Moi je peux t'assurer une seule chose c'est que moi aujourdh'ui ca va chauffer au telephone. Ils disent qu'ils regroupent les produits en hollande et apres ils m'envoient que l'ipod et ptetre la mighty mouse et pas le plus important, je suis vraiment decu d'apple sur ce coup la:hein:


----------



## mamateremo (12 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Moi je peux t'assurer une seule chose c'est que moi aujourdh'ui ca va chauffer au telephone. Ils disent qu'ils regroupent les produits en hollande et apres ils m'envoient que l'ipod et ptetre la mighty mouse et pas le plus important, je suis vraiment decu d'apple sur ce coup la:hein:



Mais tu es vraiment sur que tu ne vas avoir que l'ipod aujourd'hui?? Ca me parait vraiment bizarre ça...

Je parie sur le macbook en plus, et à un problème dans les numéros de suivi, parce que l'ipod, il ne fait pas 400 g!... Il fait 100g chez moi, et le macbook 4Kgs... Donc de là à ce qu'il y ait une erreur de virgule dans le poids, il n'y a qu'un pas!


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Mais tu es vraiment sur que tu ne vas avoir que l'ipod aujourd'hui?? Ca me parait vraiment bizarre ça...
> 
> Je parie sur le macbook en plus, et à un problème dans les numéros de suivi, parce que l'ipod, il ne fait pas 400 g!... Il fait 100g chez moi, et le macbook 4Kgs... Donc de là à ce qu'il y ait une erreur de virgule dans le poids, il n'y a qu'un pas!



Ipod + Mighty mouse = 400 g

Et le colis à 4 kg et ben il est tjrs en information de facturation recu


----------



## Zemou (12 Novembre 2008)

Yeah !
Hier j'ai eu un peu peur, mais finalement, mon colis à fait un direct Cologne-Lesquin (mon centre  ) sans passer par la case Paris.
Donc c'est sur, mon bien est ce soir entre mes mains 

Par contre je suis dégouté, fallait qu'il arrive le seul jour où je fini à 20 heures... Heureusement que quelqu'un pourra receptionner le colis !
La journée va être longue...


----------



## mamateremo (12 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Yeah !
> Hier j'ai eu un peu peur, mais finalement, mon colis à fait un direct Cologne-Lesquin (mon centre  ) sans passer par la case Paris.
> Donc c'est sur, mon bien est ce soir entre mes mains
> 
> ...



Ah ben on a eu la meme frayeur Zemou! Le mien est à Lesquin aussi! Et un suivi UPS plus que laconique.....
Je poste dès que je le reçois!


----------



## mamateremo (12 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Ipod + Mighty mouse = 400 g
> 
> Et le colis à 4 kg et ben il est tjrs en information de facturation recu



Je crois les doigts pour toi... Je suis presque sûr que tu vas l'avoir avec le colis dont tu as le suivi...

Au départ, tu avais une date de livraison prévue pour quand?


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Je crois les doigts pour toi... Je suis presque sûr que tu vas l'avoir avec le colis dont tu as le suivi...
> 
> Au départ, tu avais une date de livraison prévue pour quand?



Merci mais je n'y crois pas vraiment

Selon le mail et le site apple, ca a toujours ete le 12 ou avant. peut etre avec un peu de chance avant le 12 decembre


----------



## Nitiel (12 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'appeler UPS est ils me disent que je recevrai mes colis demain (le 13) mais sur le site d'Apple et d'UPS c'est toujours prévu pour aujourdhui (le 12).
Bizarre tous çà


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (12 Novembre 2008)

Je suis en cours de livraison pour tout ....


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Je suis en cours de livraison pour tout ....



Heureux pour toi 

Moi j'attends juste de recevoir l'ipod et puis je vais me défouler au telephone.


----------



## rizoto (12 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Heureux pour toi
> 
> Moi j'attends juste de recevoir l'ipod et puis je vais me défouler au telephone.



Avez vous remarquer qu'il y a 2 dates de livraison possible :

la premiere se trouve sur la page juste apres avoir rentrer son identifiant
la seconde se trouve apres avoir cliquer sur track this shipment.


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Avez vous remarquer qu'il y a 2 dates de livraison possible :
> 
> la premiere se trouve sur la page juste apres avoir rentrer son identifiant
> la seconde se trouve apres avoir cliquer sur track this shipment.



J'ai toujours eu les mêmes dates partout et ca a toujours ete le 12


----------



## Mogwai (12 Novembre 2008)

Hop, joie.

Commandé le 16 octobre, je suis enfin en cours de livraison. L'ensemble était à 40km de chez moi ce matin à 8h22 (c'est précis ce tracking ups), donc j'ai bon espoir de tout avoir dans la matinée.

Joie (bis)


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Je suis en cours de livraison pour tout ....



Héhéhéhééééé moi pareil 
On se tient au courant de quand Mr UPS est passé  ?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (12 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Héhéhéhééééé moi pareil
> On se tient au courant de quand Mr UPS est passé  ?



Yep! Moi je table sur 11h30... C'est l'heure à laquelle il passe d'habitude!


----------



## olaf1966 (12 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de recevoir un appel téléphonique d'UPS, livraison aujourd'hui :love:


----------



## Phoenix111 (12 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Yep! Moi je table sur 11h30... C'est l'heure à laquelle il passe d'habitude!



Allez, moi je table sur 10h45  !


----------



## igloodhumour (12 Novembre 2008)

Sur mon tracking c'est encore marqué Cologne... mais UPS me dis que je suis livré aujourd'hui...:bebe:

c'est pas vraiment au point leur truc...


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

igloodhumour a dit:


> Sur mon tracking c'est encore marqué Cologne... mais UPS me dis que je suis livré aujourd'hui...:bebe:
> 
> c'est pas vraiment au point leur truc...



Content pour toi, on se tient au courant aussi  ?


----------



## tonio08 (12 Novembre 2008)

Je suis en cours de livraison  Commande passée le 29 octobre.
Je suis allé en cours de 8h à 9h30 mais là je sèche, livraison du macbook oblige


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

Héhéhé du coup j'ose même plus aller prendre ma douche, j'ai trop peur que le livreur sonne pendant que je suis dessous et de ne pas avoir le temps d'aller ouvrir  ...
Mais bon, je pense que j'aurais laaaaaaaaaargment le temps de la prendre pendant qu'il (le Mac, pas le livreur ^^) récupèrera ma sauvegarde de quelques dizaines de giga sur TimeCapsule


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2008)

Aaaaaaaahhhh purée, UPS est passé chez moi pour la livraison mais tout le monde dormait encore. Moi, je ne peux qu'espérer que la seconde tentative sera la bonne car je suis au taff


----------



## mamateremo (12 Novembre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> Aaaaaaaahhhh purée, UPS est passé chez moi pour la livraison mais tout le monde dormait encore. Moi, je ne peux qu'espérer que la seconde tentative sera la bonne car je suis au taff



Ouh la! Ca, c'est vraiment l'angoisse!!
Demain, réveil à 6h, pour tout le monde! Non mais ho...


----------



## Phoenix111 (12 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Héhéhé du coup j'ose même plus aller prendre ma douche, j'ai trop peur que le livreur sonne pendant que je suis dessous et de ne pas avoir le temps d'aller ouvrir  ...
> Mais bon, je pense que j'aurais laaaaaaaaaargment le temps de la prendre pendant qu'il (le Mac, pas le livreur ^^) récupèrera ma sauvegarde de quelques dizaines de giga sur TimeCapsule


Looool pareil !! Mais je suis fou je vai quand même la prendre! Faut bien être propre à son arrivée!


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> Je suis en cours de livraison  Commande passée le 29 octobre.
> Je suis allé en cours de 8h à 9h30 mais là je sèche, livraison du macbook oblige



T'inquiètes t'es pas tout seul à sècher pour le réceptionner, y'a des priorités dans la vie  !


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

Pitain c'est long !
J'tourne en rond là j'en peux plus :rateau:


----------



## Nkio (12 Novembre 2008)

Arfff moi c'est pareil je veux pas aller sous la douche car le colis se trouve a 3Km de chez moi


----------



## tonio08 (12 Novembre 2008)

l'attente est longue même quand on touche au but. Un petit épisode de californication pour me détendre en attendant mon macbook


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

D'ailleurs, petite question qui va peut être vous paraitre bête, mais j'ai un doute tout d'un coup... étant donné que j'avais un MacBook Air, revendu pour m'acheter ce MBP, pourrais je récupèrer le bachup TimeCapsule du MacBook Air avec le MacBook Pro  ?!


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> l'attente est longue même quand on touche au but. Un petit épisode de californication pour me détendre en attendant mon macbook



Je dirais même "l'attente est longue SURTOUT quand on touche au but"  !


----------



## Phoenix111 (12 Novembre 2008)

Un petit lien pour vous faire patienter. Vous avez le temps il y a 149 pages


----------



## mamateremo (12 Novembre 2008)

Alors, encore personne de cette cuvée du Mercredi 12 Novembre 2008 qui s'annonce très bonne, n'a encore reçu sa commande?


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

j'attends devant la fenetre comme un petit enfant qui attend ses cadeaux de noels


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> j'attends devant la fenetre comme un petit enfant qui attend ses cadeaux de noels



Idem


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Un petit lien pour vous faire patienter. Vous avez le temps il y a 149 pages



Merci ça occupe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2008)

J'ai la haine, UPS a laissé une lettre dans ma boite aux lettres pour me demander de prendre RDV pour une autre livraison. Là, je suis vraiment degouté !!!!!


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Idem



Sauf que moi je recois pas l'ordi donc c'est plus pour pouvoir me défouler apres


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (12 Novembre 2008)

CA Y EST JE L'AI !!!!!!


----------



## simlvdb91 (12 Novembre 2008)

mdr vous me faites trop rire :rateau:
Je me suis réveillé à 6h alors que j'avais pas cours... ça me hante cette histoire !
Je suis comme vous, derrière ma fenêtre à attendre que mon rêve de chaque nuit depuis un mois devienne réalité


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> CA Y EST JE L'AI !!!!!!



Felicitations 

T'as recu tous les colis? ils t'ont appelé avant de passer?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2008)

j'aurais du secher le travail, je ne suis plus motivé pour rien maintenant 
je ne pense qu'a mon colis qui repart je ne sais ou 
pensez-vous qu'il soit possible de passer directement le chercher chez ups ?


----------



## Phoenix111 (12 Novembre 2008)

Je suis passé à "En cours de livraison" chez Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> j'aurais du secher le travail, je ne suis plus motivé pour rien maintenant
> je ne pense qu'a mon colis qui repart je ne sais ou
> pensez-vous qu'il soit possible de passer directement le chercher chez ups ?



Oui tu peux passer dans leur entrepot pour le récupérer. à partir de ce soir ou demain je pense.

Pour ma part, j'en suis qu'au début ... "prepared for shipment" ... il est partit longtemps après ce statut le votre ??


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

Bon ben contre toute attente, le colis avec le macbook est arrivé mais pas l'ipod ni la mighty mouse :S

C deja mieux mais n'empeche que je vais les appeler et raler


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (12 Novembre 2008)

Sevillano a dit:


> Felicitations
> 
> T'as recu tous les colis? ils t'ont appelé avant de passer?



J'ai tout reçu... Ils n'appellent pas avant..
En tout cas je découvre et c'est un pur bonheur !!!


----------



## V3n0m60 (12 Novembre 2008)

pi-xi a dit:


> oh mazette !
> 
> on vient de m'attribuer UPS (après NL machin cet aprem) pour transporteur... et ma date de livraison est passée du 17 novembre au... 12 novembre :rateau:
> 
> :hein:



Pfffff ça bouge toujours pas pour moi et livraison prévue le 17 y a du favoritisme ou quoi  lol "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" Aucun TN !


----------



## mamateremo (12 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est!! J'ai tout!! Je déballe, et je reposte ici... Ouf, vais enfin pouvoir aller sous la douche aussi!


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Ca y est!! J'ai tout!! Je déballe, et je reposte ici... Ouf, vais enfin pouvoir aller sous la douche aussi!



Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa c'est quand mon tour  ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2008)

J'ai appellé UPS et chance, le centre de retrait est à tout juste 20min de chez moi. Si je quitte le travaille tot, j'aurais peut-etre le temps d'aller le chercher ce soir. Sinon, ca sera demain matin dès l'aube à 7h tout en évitant les bouchons 
Pour ceux qui l'ont recu, bande de petits venards


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

Bon et bien première personne réellement sympatique chez Apple, elle m'a dit que c'était pas normal que la souris et l'ipod manquent et qu'elle allait lancer une enquete UPS (3jours) et que si ca ne marchait pas, ils allaient me renvoyer des nouveaux.

Je lui ai demandé aussi que pour l'offre de remboursement ipod ca allait etre trop tard et elle m'a dit qu'ils feraient une exeption pq ce n'etait pas de ma faute et donc je serai quand meme remboursé meme si le delai est passé.

Donc voila c'est tout pour le moment, je vais aller debaler mon petit en esperant ne pas voir ni de touches en travers ni de pixels morts 

Je vous dit a tte a l'heure


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

V3n0m60 a dit:


> Pfffff ça bouge toujours pas pour moi et livraison prévue le 17 y a du favoritisme ou quoi  lol "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" Aucun TN !



j'ai aussi la date du 17 en livraison alors qu'il vient tout juste de passer en "pret pour expedition ..."
si c'est pas louche tout ca


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

En tout cas pour tous ceux qui ont reçus leur MBP aujourd'hui j'attends vos réactions à chaud ici pour patienter en attendant le mien :
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/topic-unique-test-and-impressions-macbook-pro-unibody-238209.html


----------



## Mogwai (12 Novembre 2008)

Et voilà, un MBP reçu pour moi aussi. Il est beau, en bon état, et le transfert des données depuis mon ancien MB est en cours.

Ca fait du plaisir =)


----------



## Phoenix111 (12 Novembre 2008)

Moi ça a sonné mais c'était une autre commande que j'avais fait :rateau:


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Moi ça a sonné mais c'était une autre commande que j'avais fait :rateau:



Moi aussi j'attends toujours..............................


----------



## simlvdb91 (12 Novembre 2008)

tkt Providia moi aussi j'attends toujours c'est la puissance du 2.8Ghz qui fait ça


----------



## durix (12 Novembre 2008)

Je suis passé du statut livraison en cours à en transit sur UPS.
Je ne sais plus si je vais etre livré aujourd'hui...


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

simlvdb91 a dit:


> tkt Providia moi aussi j'attends toujours c'est la puissance du 2.8Ghz qui fait ça



Héhéhéhé, 2,8GHz Powaaaaa


----------



## m1729 (12 Novembre 2008)

UPS livre entre 12h et 14h ?


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

m1729 a dit:


> UPS livre entre 12h et 14h ?



J'sais pas, sur leur c'est précisé entre 8h00 et 19h00 mais bon je ne pense pas que le livreur mange un sandwish en roulant dans son camion, enfin je n'éspère pas :rateau:


----------



## durix (12 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de raccrocher avec UPS et Apple n'avait pas transmis mon addresse à UPS. Donc pas de livraison aujourd'hui.
C'est la premiere et la derniere fois que j'achete sur l'apple store.


----------



## Phoenix111 (12 Novembre 2008)

Bijoux reçu !!!


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> Je viens de raccrocher avec UPS et Apple n'avait pas transmis mon addresse à UPS. Donc pas de livraison aujourd'hui.
> C'est la premiere et la derniere fois que j'achete sur l'apple store.



Ton statut était en "out for delivery" ?


----------



## mamateremo (12 Novembre 2008)

Et voilà! Premier post sur mon macbook tout neuf... Un régal!!

J'ai juste une petite question sur le nouveau trackpad, c'est normal que la partie supérieure, sur 1cm environ ne soit pas cliquable? Je pensais que TOUTE la surface était cliquable...

Ce n'est pas que ça gêne, mais je me demande...

Sinon, clavier et écran nickels... Et le déballage est un pur moment de bonheur...  Courage à ceux qui attendent!


----------



## durix (12 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Ton statut était en "out for delivery" ?




Oui puis je suis repasser en "en transit", j'ai donc appellé UPS qui m'a informé qu'Apple ne leur leur vait pas donné mon addresse complète, uniquement mon nom, l'arrondissement et l'étage. Donc impossible d'etre livré aujourd'hui.

Apparement ce n'est pas la première fois d'après UPS et ca m'a été confirmé par Apple.


----------



## odrex (12 Novembre 2008)

ahhhh le camion ups vient de passer dans ma rue mais s'est pas arrêté chez moi... je meurs


----------



## m1729 (12 Novembre 2008)

m1729 a dit:


> UPS livre entre 12h et 14h ?



Je viens de téléphoner et la réponse est oui


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Et voilà! Premier post sur mon macbook tout neuf... Un régal!!
> 
> J'ai juste une petite question sur le nouveau trackpad, c'est normal que la partie supérieure, sur 1cm environ ne soit pas cliquable? Je pensais que TOUTE la surface était cliquable...
> 
> ...



oui oui c'est normal, ne t'inquiètes pas 
Merci de penser à ceux qui attendent encore


----------



## tonio08 (12 Novembre 2008)

Mais que fait ups? c'est long ....


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> Oui puis je suis repasser en "en transit", j'ai donc appellé UPS qui m'a informé qu'Apple ne leur leur vait pas donné mon addresse complète, uniquement mon nom, l'arrondissement et l'étage. Donc impossible d'etre livré aujourd'hui.
> 
> Apparement ce n'est pas la première fois d'après UPS et ca m'a été confirmé par Apple.



Punaise sont pas doués c'est pas vrai !


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> Mais que fait ups? c'est long ....



Pfffffffffffffff c'est vrai que ça commence à être long...
Bon apparemment on est les deux derniers pour aujourd'hui, on se tient au courant


----------



## odrex (12 Novembre 2008)

bah moi j'ai pas reçu non plus hein, pour un peu il trouve pas ahhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

tu as passé commande quand *V3n0m60 ?
moi vendredi apreme et livraison prevue pour le 17 18, alors que le site d'UPS m'indique le 14 (vendredi  )

je vais me sentir seul si vous l'avez tous recu !!
*


----------



## Nkio (12 Novembre 2008)

Non, non j'ai rien moi sniffff, j'attend pour aller faire mes courses en plus le frigo et vide et j'ai faim :rateau:


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

Au fait j'ai qq informations pour ceux qui attendent tjrs. Le gars qui m'a livré est venu dans une fourgonette sans logo UPS et je regardais par la fenetre il a du faire 3 allers retours pour livrer les voisins avant qu'il ne me livre, je pensais meme pas que c'etait ups


----------



## mamateremo (12 Novembre 2008)

Lors de ma dernière commande livrée par UPS, j'ai été livré à 17h30!! Je pensais que ça allait être rebelotte aujourd'hui... Mais le gentil Mr avec son super camion marron s'est levé aux aurores apparemment! 

Allez, plus c'est long, plus c'est bon... Et j'en sais quelque chose au bout de 3 semaines!!


----------



## MrFlash (12 Novembre 2008)

J'ai appeler UPS, je suis livré aujourd'hui, pour le moment toujours rien.


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> J'ai appeler UPS, je suis livré aujourd'hui, pour le moment toujours rien.


Tu les a appelé sur quel numéro ?
Quand je vais sur leur site, onglet "contacter UPS" y'a 36 numéros différents...

EDIT: je viens de voir que c'est le même dans chaque rubrique


----------



## MrFlash (12 Novembre 2008)

08 21 23 38 77


----------



## odrex (12 Novembre 2008)

Le choc sur mon suivi j'ai été livrée mais en fait j'ai rien, a priori c'est à l'acceuil de ma résidence trop bizarre... ça m'énerve

edit : providia si tu es à Rennes sur ups ton colis doit être arrivé ce matin a st jacques pour que tu l'aies aujourd'hui, ça arrive par avion et il passe que le matin.


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

odrex a dit:


> Le choc sur mon suivi j'ai été livrée mais en fait j'ai rien, a priori c'est à l'acceuil de ma résidence trop bizarre... ça m'énerve



Bizarre certes mais au moins tu l'as


----------



## olaf1966 (12 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> CA Y EST JE L'AI !!!!!!



Pareil!!:love:
Magnifique, cela vaut bien une attente un peu longue.
Bon courage pour les autres


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

odrex a dit:


> Le choc sur mon suivi j'ai été livrée mais en fait j'ai rien, a priori c'est à l'acceuil de ma résidence trop bizarre... ça m'énerve
> 
> edit : providia si tu es à Rennes sur ups ton colis doit être arrivé ce matin a st jacques pour que tu l'aies aujourd'hui, ça arrive par avion et il passe que le matin.



Oui oui il est arrivé à Saint Jacques de la Lande ce matin et depuis "Out for delivery", rien de plus... tu es de Rennes aussi  ?


----------



## odrex (12 Novembre 2008)

OMG mon monsieur est a l'acceuil pour le récupérer et ils veulent pas lui donner et je suis en pyjama, mais c'est bon je ais un mot et il peut le prendre et j'aurais mon macbook yahooooo


----------



## marcofdl (12 Novembre 2008)

J'attend aussi le ptit camion !!! grrrrr


----------



## Temperance (12 Novembre 2008)

Les dates estimées dans votre suivi sur l'Apple Store sont relativement bonnes au final ou pas ?


----------



## odrex (12 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Oui oui il est arrivé à Saint Jacques de la Lande ce matin et depuis "Out for delivery", rien de plus... tu es de Rennes aussi  ?


Oui je suis de Rennes ça a été livré a 12H20 t'es vers quel quartier ? Moi beaulieu si t'es dans le coin t'auras peut-être le même livreur


----------



## zittix (12 Novembre 2008)

Je devais le recevoir aujourdhui mais il a été reporté à vendredi! Quelle misère! Mais bon maintenant j'ai un TN et il est parti de Eindhover ce matin! Ouffff!


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

Temperance a dit:


> Les dates estimées dans votre suivi sur l'Apple Store sont relativement bonnes au final ou pas ?



Oui pour le macbook et non pour l'ipod + mighty mouse (ils ont disparu)


----------



## styx63 (12 Novembre 2008)

C'est bon je l'ai bon courage à ceux qui attendent


----------



## Smaxintosh (12 Novembre 2008)

et j'ai toujours pas mon imprimante, en plus je viens de faire une micro rayure en dessous du clavier :'(


----------



## MrFlash (12 Novembre 2008)

RAAAAH !!!
UPS vient de passer .....
Juste le Ipod Touch ... je suis dégouté, j'ai raté les cours pour ca.


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

odrex a dit:


> Oui je suis de Rennes ça a été livré a 12H20 t'es vers quel quartier ? Moi beaulieu si t'es dans le coin t'auras peut-être le même livreur



J'suis prêt de la gare ;-)
(entre la gare et Saint Hélier)


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

Mon premier post à partir du MB

Bon courage pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore recu


----------



## Phoenix111 (12 Novembre 2008)

Bon, alors je ne l'ai toujours pas allumé (je le charge avant), mais jusqu'à maintenant,
il est vraiment PARFAIT :love:. Aucun problème de nul par de rien du tout at all.
D'ailleur l'iPod nano non plus .
J'attends que la petite loupiotte orange devienne verte  pour le mettre en route.
Quel plaisir ce deballage, et quel plaisir cette finition! Merci Apple avec un grand A.

Petit résumé :

Commande le 29/10 à 22h30 (le lendemain de mon anniv' )
Validée à 23h ------ livraison prévue le 17-18/11
Prêt à l'expédition le 3/11 au matin ------ livraison prévue le 13/11
Expédiée le 3/11 dans l'après-midi ------ livraison prévue le 12/11
TN reçu le 10/11
Arrivée à Paris le 11/11
Commande reçue le 12/11 un peu avant midi

Ce MBP c'est une oeuvre d'art, je vous jure, j'ose à peine le toucher !


----------



## pi-xi (12 Novembre 2008)

UPS est passé

MAcBook Pro reçu
Ipod reçu

... et 2em ipod non commandé reçu :rateau:

(et toujours rien de débité)


----------



## odrex (12 Novembre 2008)

Ahhh je vous parle en direct du mb c'est trop chouette !!!


----------



## Bijot (12 Novembre 2008)

pi-xi a dit:


> UPS est passé
> 
> MAcBook Pro reçu
> Ipod reçu
> ...




C'est Noël avant l'heure chez certains à ce que je vois !!


----------



## Providia (12 Novembre 2008)

Yiiiiiihhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Mr UPS vient de passer, je déballe et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## durix (12 Novembre 2008)

Je crois que je vais devenir le doyen de ce topic


----------



## Nkio (12 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> Yiiiiiihhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Mr UPS vient de passer, je déballe et je vous tiens au courant


Pas moi


----------



## m1729 (12 Novembre 2008)

moi non plus


----------



## jacpapac (12 Novembre 2008)

moi non plus  commandé le 16 octobre, déprime...


----------



## durix (12 Novembre 2008)

jacpapac a dit:


> moi non plus  commandé le 16 octobre, déprime...



Tu me bats d'un jour.
Quand est programmé ta livraison?


----------



## jacpapac (12 Novembre 2008)

aujourd'hui, après avoir été repoussé d'une semaine :mouais:
Mais j'attends toujours... Quelqu'un a été livré dans le 11ieme (paris) ?


----------



## simlvdb91 (12 Novembre 2008)

ça y est j'ai tout


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

c bizarre mais UPS vient de repasser pour me livrer l'ipod et la mighty mouse. Serait ce l'enquete apple qui a fait avancer les chose?? j'en sais rien du tt mais maintenant j'ai tte ma commande et je n'ai commandé que le 31 octobre. DOnc apple je m'excuse si je t'ai vexé 

P.S: le COlis que je viens de recevoir un troisieme TN totalement different des deux que j'avais


----------



## jacpapac (12 Novembre 2008)

Je collectionne les merdes... j'ai que l'ipod... pas d'imprimante pas de macbook et un message me disant que le livreur n'avait pas les codes d'entrées, pourtant il est rentré ?


----------



## zittix (12 Novembre 2008)

Pas de bol! bon positive un peu au moins ta reçu qqu chose ;-)!


----------



## Nkio (12 Novembre 2008)

Outchhhhh, Je viens de recevoir mon Gros BB, hihi je vais déballer, Bon courage


----------



## igloodhumour (12 Novembre 2008)

Ayééééé....  

Bon courage aux autres...


----------



## durix (12 Novembre 2008)

Merci UPS, ils ont reussi a joindre leur livreur pendant sa tournée pour préciser l'addresse qu'Apple leur avait mal envoyée.

J'ai tout recu (MB, ipod nano, imprimante) et en plus une housse cadeau.
Maintenant je vais voir quel geste Apple est pret a faire.

Par contre j'ai un peu de jeu au niveau du cache de la batterie d'un coté ca "glisse" un peu. Et vous?


----------



## Bijot (12 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> Par contre j'ai un peu de jeu au niveau du cache de la batterie d'un coté ca "glisse" un peu. Et vous?



Je peux pas te dire, j'ai pas encore reçu la bête....:hein:


----------



## olaf1966 (12 Novembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> Par contre j'ai un peu de jeu au niveau du cache de la batterie d'un coté ca "glisse" un peu. Et vous?



Pas de problème de jeu au niveau du cache de la batterie pour moi 
C'est impressionnant de confort, de silence et de qualité de finition, c'est une super machine...:love:


----------



## V3n0m60 (12 Novembre 2008)

kikidoncjb a dit:


> tu as passé commande quand *V3n0m60 ?
> moi vendredi apreme et livraison prevue pour le 17 18, alors que le site d'UPS m'indique le 14 (vendredi  )
> 
> je vais me sentir seul si vous l'avez tous recu !!
> *



J'ai passé commande le 31 octobre pour un MBP customisé et une imprimante HP, expédié le 6novembre et ça bouge plus depuis ! livraison prévue selon le site pour le 17nov.


----------



## chouv (12 Novembre 2008)

Bon ben pas de livraison pour moi aujourd'hui 
Commandé le 21 oct
Expédié le 31 oct
Livraison prévue par UPS aujourd'hui (status en cours de livraison)
Et l'accueil de ma résidence n'a rien reçu, un mec de UPS est passé mais a priori c'était pas pour moi, ils peuvent quand même pas se tromper de nom lol


----------



## MrFlash (12 Novembre 2008)

Mon premier post depuis le macbook , yihou.
Après m'avoir seulement livré le ipod touch, ups est repasser pour me livré le macbook+imprimante.
Il est parfait, pas de pixel mort, pas de touche de travers, wifi ok, bref le pied... j'ose a peine le toucher.
Bon courage a ceux qui n'ont pas été livré.


----------



## chouv (12 Novembre 2008)

Ils sont repassés dans la meme journée ? t'as du les appeler pour ça ?


----------



## V3n0m60 (12 Novembre 2008)

A priori y'en a pas mal qui quitte ce sujet aujourd'hui :'( petite larme à l'oeil  lol
En tout cas je patiente! Allez Apple, UPS etc bougez vous un peu


----------



## Bijot (12 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> Mon premier post depuis le macbook , yihou.
> Après m'avoir seulement livré le ipod touch, ups est repasser pour me livré le macbook+imprimante.
> Il est parfait, pas de pixel mort, pas de touche de travers, wifi ok, bref le pied... j'ose a peine le toucher.
> Bon courage a ceux qui n'ont pas été livré.



Ah ben ravi que tu ais ton MB ! 
Au fait l'imprimante t'as pris laquelle du coup ? La HP ?


----------



## city38 (12 Novembre 2008)

Livré à 16h 30 par UPS en entier.
Le déballage est en cours : ça se déguste comme une langouste


----------



## V3n0m60 (12 Novembre 2008)

Ah ba ça vient d'évoluer pour moi je suis passé en NL Distribution Center donc je sais pas à quoi ça correspond exactement. Avec un TN qui ne marche pas 
EDIT: ça marche, info de facturation reçues par UPS!


----------



## tonio08 (12 Novembre 2008)

ca y est je l'ai !!! il est magnifique
il faut que je transfère les données.


----------



## Nitiel (12 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est je l'ai reçus, ce matin la femme d'UPS s'avait trompé, Apple et le site WEB d'UPS avait raison le 12 !

Sinon il est magnifique, aucun défaut de touche ou de coque, il marche parfaitement et fais tourner age of empire 3 en 1280x800 avec toutes les option que tu bonheur !!!


----------



## Sevillano (12 Novembre 2008)

chouv a dit:


> Ils sont repassés dans la meme journée ? t'as du les appeler pour ça ?



Il ne m'avait livré que le MB, j'ai appelé apple le matin pour raler et puis l'aprem comme par enchantement un colis qui etait censé etre en hollande selon UPS est reapparu .


----------



## marcofdl (12 Novembre 2008)

Moi, j'ai reçu le Macbook mais pas l'ipod 
Le livreur m'a dit qu'il devrait suivre mais sur le site d'ups, il fait écrit:

LE DESTINATAIRE A DEMANDÉ DE RETENIR LE COLIS POUR UNE LIVRAISON ULTÉRIEURE.UPS TENTERA DE LE LIVRER À DATE DEMANDÉE

Je comprend pas car j'ai jamais rien demandé. Vous savez m'expliquer ?


----------



## kevinh44fr (12 Novembre 2008)

Ben moi, selon Apple, je dois toujours le recevoir aujourd'hui.
Seulement, il est encore en Hollande avec comme description : "activité interne UPS".
J'espère que ce n'est pas une grève :/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2008)

C'est officiel, je viens enfin d'avoir mon MB Alu 2.4Ghz. Apres 2 semaines d'attente, il est la sous mes yeux. Je dois dire qu'il est vraiment beau. Pour l'instant, RAS : pas de touches bancales, le cache de la batterie est a la bonne taille, pas de dead pixels. Parfait 
Bon courage pour ceux qui attendent encore


----------



## pi-xi (12 Novembre 2008)

c'est officiel 

j'ai reçu ce matin :

- 1 macbook pro
- 1 ipod
- 1 autre ipod

et demain 1 autre macbook pro :rateau:

la commande est passée 2 fois :mouais: : ils me facturent 2 fois plus de 2000 boules :rateau::rateau::rateau:

(bon comment on le ramène où ??)


----------



## NightWalker (12 Novembre 2008)

marcofdl a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai reçu le Macbook mais pas l'ipod
> Le livreur m'a dit qu'il devrait suivre mais sur le site d'ups, il fait écrit:
> 
> LE DESTINATAIRE A DEMANDÉ DE RETENIR LE COLIS POUR UNE LIVRAISON ULTÉRIEURE.UPS TENTERA DE LE LIVRER À DATE DEMANDÉE
> ...



Là tu  appelles Apple et leur expliquer qu'il y a eu erreur de commande. Ils vont te donner un numéro de retour. Ils te remboursent dès la réception par leur service du MBP.


----------



## NightWalker (12 Novembre 2008)

pi-xi a dit:


> c'est officiel
> 
> j'ai reçu ce matin :
> 
> ...



Là tu  appelles Apple et leur expliquer qu'il y a eu erreur de commande. Ils vont te donner un numéro de retour. Ils te remboursent dès la réception par leur service du MBP.


----------



## brycedream (12 Novembre 2008)

JE l'ai


----------



## Zemou (12 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est j'ai mon MacBook Pro !!!
2 semaines et demi après l'avoir commandé. Je quitte donc ce topic 
J'aimerais savoir si les "anciens" l'ont reçu. Je pense notamment à A l'aise Breizh et Pierre M qui avaient quelques soucis alors qu'ils avaient commandé dans les premiers jours.


----------



## zazia (12 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir tout le monde

J'arrive comme une fleur pour me plaindre lol
Je voudrais juste asvoir si je suis la seule à être dans ce pétrin:c'est marqué "livré" ds mon suivi (UPS et sur mon compte apple),alors que je n'ai rien reçu :-(

Je stress à fond :-(


----------



## zittix (12 Novembre 2008)

zazia a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> J'arrive comme une fleur pour me plaindre lol
> Je voudrais juste asvoir si je suis la seule à être dans ce pétrin:c'est marqué "livré" ds mon suivi (UPS et sur mon compte apple),alors que je n'ai rien reçu :-(
> ...



Très mauvais! Appelle Apple d'abord à la première heure puis ensuite UPS si ça ne donne rien.


----------



## igloodhumour (12 Novembre 2008)

Alors là pour mon premier mac perso...je suis dégouté...

il n'arrête pas de planter... j'ai mis une quinzaine de fois avant de réussir à passer l'assistant de configuration et arriver sur le bureau...et puis les plantages continue...

-freeze écran noir avec barre multicolore en haut...
-reboot intempestif
-bande horizontale multicolore + ecran noire...

  

On peut demander un geste là...?

je me réabonne donc à ce topic... sniff...


----------



## zazia (12 Novembre 2008)

zittix a dit:


> Très mauvais! Appelle Apple d'abord à la première heure puis ensuite UPS si ça ne donne rien.



:-( mouais,je vais faire ça,merci :-(
j'ai des envies de meurtre grrr...


----------



## raoul821 (13 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir
cela faisait quelques temps que j'avais quitté ce topic, mais sans avoir reçu mon MBP.
Or je vois que les gros problemes sont nombreux!!!
Alors un conseil : appeler apple, ups ça ne sert a rien. Ils ont perdu mon colis, et finalement apple me renvoit l'ordi, et me file 100 euros de dedommagement. C'est pas hyper cool mais bon...
donc: appeler apple, ne rien lacher, demander l'ouverture d'une enquete par ups, pour que les choses bougent.j'ai appelé les 2 boites au moins 10 fois pendant trois jours avant que vraiment tres enervé, je les engueule et qu'ils se bougent. Bon courage a tous


----------



## Bijot (13 Novembre 2008)

Je monte en Hollande le 22 ! A Arnhem, pas loin d'Apeldoorn... 
Si vous voulez que je vous ramène vos colis...


----------



## V3n0m60 (13 Novembre 2008)

Bon bein livraison prévue aujourd'hui pour moi selon UPS! J'espère que ça va être respecté!


----------



## kutsize (13 Novembre 2008)

Idem, macbook livré hier, pas encore eu le temps de trop y toucher, mais un seul mot me vient à l'esprit en le prenant en main, que c'est beau


----------



## Tibus (13 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour bonjour, 

j'ai reçu mon tracking Number ce matin...

cependant, il ne marche pas sur UPS, normal ou pas???

que faut il faire???


en cherchant un peut je suis tomber sur ce site : 
https://www.iec-logistics.com/apps/tracktrace/trk_tracking.asp

mais je ne connais pas le "customer Number" et ça ne marche donc pas...

que faut il donc faire?

attendre que ups mette à jours mon tracking???

ou cela n'est pas normal


----------



## V3n0m60 (13 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Si tu as un TN en 80... alors attend un peu et il marchera sur "suivi par reference" sur le site d'UPS!
Au pire des cas tu ne vas pas tarder à recevoir ton vrai TN en 1Z.. de chez UPS.


----------



## ctgall (13 Novembre 2008)

zazia a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> J'arrive comme une fleur pour me plaindre lol
> Je voudrais juste asvoir si je suis la seule à être dans ce pétrin:c'est marqué "livré" ds mon suivi (UPS et sur mon compte apple),alors que je n'ai rien reçu :-(
> ...



Je suis dans le même cas... Alors que la livraison est censée avoir lieu demain... Je vais attendre aujourd'hui en fin de journée ou à la limite demain..


----------



## darkbeno (13 Novembre 2008)

igloodhumour a dit:


> Alors là pour mon premier mac perso...je suis dégouté...
> 
> il n'arrête pas de planter... j'ai mis une quinzaine de fois avant de réussir à passer l'assistant de configuration et arriver sur le bureau...et puis les plantages continue...
> 
> ...



Euh, plus qu'un geste je pense, tu peux carrément demander un remplacement standart !


----------



## zittix (13 Novembre 2008)

Moi je viens de téléphoné au transporteur.. Il arrive demain youpii ! J'espère pas que j'aurai de problème dessus. En tout cas ceux qui ont des prob. n'hésitez pas à demander un remplacement tout cours! C'est scandaleux à ce prix!


----------



## V3n0m60 (13 Novembre 2008)

C'est en cours de livraison pour moi ça devrait plus tarder  !


----------



## jacpapac (13 Novembre 2008)

allé on y croit deuxième tentative d'ups :bebe:que vont ils m'apporter aujourd'hui ? l'imprimante ou le macbook ?  3 colis 3 livreurs, logique imbattable !


----------



## zazia (13 Novembre 2008)

ctgall a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas... Alors que la livraison est censée avoir lieu demain... Je vais attendre aujourd'hui en fin de journée ou à la limite demain..


 
Des news:le colis était chez le concierge :-S et à une heure près,ils l'auraient déposé chez le voisin,et c'est "écrit dans le contrat" :-S
N'attends pas,appelle Apple puis UPS!
Bonne chance et tiens nous au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)

ma livraison est prévue pour le 17 ou 18, alors que sur le suivi apple, livraison demain !
par contre j'ai 0 info sur le site d'UPS ... aucun site, juste infos facturation recues.
ca pue ... :-(


----------



## V3n0m60 (13 Novembre 2008)

kikidoncjb a dit:


> ma livraison est prévue pour le 17 ou 18, alors que sur le suivi apple, livraison demain !
> par contre j'ai 0 info sur le site d'UPS ... aucun site, juste infos facturation recues.
> ca pue ... :-(


T'as déjà un transporteur ou au moins NL Distrib center sur le suivi APpple ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)

j'ai le code UPS, avec le 1Z.... 
sinon sur le site apple, j'ai "Shipped on: Nov 12, 2008 							 								via United Parcel Service Nederlan""

c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## V3n0m60 (13 Novembre 2008)

Bizarre t'as le code UPS et ça affiche rien , attend un peu alors...
Il doit voyager en ce moment même ^^ Tu l'auras surement avant le 18, demain peut être.


----------



## V3n0m60 (13 Novembre 2008)

Bon bein je viens de recevoir la bête alors je vais voir ce que ça donne !


----------



## Bijot (13 Novembre 2008)

Quelqu'un a une livraison prévue pour le 18 par Apple ? Vous avez déja votre TN ?

Edit : Je viens d'aller voir sur Apple store et j'ai un numéro de suivi Transporteur commencant par 808.... Le même que la référence d'expédition en fait.
Mon transporteur assigné est NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER.

Après avoir eu ça, le matos arrive dans combien à peu près ?


----------



## mamateremo (13 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Quelqu'un a une livraison prévue pour le 18 par Apple ? Vous avez déja votre TN ?
> 
> Edit : Je viens d'aller voir sur Apple store et j'ai un numéro de suivi Transporteur commencant par 808.... Le même que la référence d'expédition en fait.
> Mon transporteur assigné est NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER.
> ...



Il faut 48h, 72h au plus...


----------



## Bijot (13 Novembre 2008)

Ok merci pour ta réponse. Donc pour le recevoir demain c'est mort alors  
Va falloir attendre Lundi :mouais:
Rassurez moi, le 17 c'est pas férié ? :hein:


----------



## G4uthier (13 Novembre 2008)

Je l'ai reçu chez moi hier!!
Mais je ne rentre pas chez moi avant Samedi  dégouté!!!


----------



## pi-xi (13 Novembre 2008)

pi-xi a dit:


> c'est officiel
> 
> j'ai reçu ce matin :
> 
> ...


 
bon la suite : 

- j'appelle apple ce matin et ils me disent de réceptionner le second macbookpro, de leur téléphoner à nouveau, qu'ils me donneront un numéro de retour et qu'un transporteur me fixera un rdv dans les 48h. Je serai alors remboursé.
OK.

- je vois le livreur d'ups qui me demande les TN (premier macbook livré hier, 2 ipods livrés hier, et le deuxième macbook en transit)
et là tenez vous bien : le livreur d'UPS a les mains vides car le deuxième macbook a été me dit-il... VOLE !!! 


j'ai rappelé apple pour tout ré-expliquer (et c'est dur de faire comprendre qu'on achète qu'un macbook, qu'il y en a 2 qui sont commandés, et que le 2em est volé)


----------



## eex (13 Novembre 2008)

A y est, MB+iPod+Imprimante reçus 
Commandés le 29, expédiés le 30...
Tentatives de livraison le 10 puis 12, mais j'étais pas là :s

C'est beau


----------



## kutsize (13 Novembre 2008)

pi-xi a dit:


> bon la suite :
> 
> - j'appelle apple ce matin et ils me disent de réceptionner le second macbookpro, de leur téléphoner à nouveau, qu'ils me donneront un numéro de retour et qu'un transporteur me fixera un rdv dans les 48h. Je serai alors remboursé.
> OK.
> ...



Mon dieu tu dois être un chat noir, c'est pas possible d'avoir autant de poisse


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (13 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Quelqu'un a une livraison prévue pour le 18 par Apple ? Vous avez déja votre TN ?
> 
> Edit : Je viens d'aller voir sur Apple store et j'ai un numéro de suivi Transporteur commencant par 808.... Le même que la référence d'expédition en fait.
> Mon transporteur assigné est NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER.
> ...




Salut,

Comme toi je dois théoriquement recevoir la bête le 18, seulement la comparaison s'arrête là n'ayant toujours pas reçu de TN.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)

Rom178 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Comme toi je dois théoriquement recevoir la bête le 18, seulement la comparaison s'arrête là n'ayant toujours pas reçu de TN.



moi aussi normalement le 18, mais sur le suivi apple c'est pour demain. j'ai le code UPS.
par contre qd j'appelle UPS ils me disent qu'ils ne savent pas ou est le colis


----------



## Bijot (13 Novembre 2008)

Rom178 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Comme toi je dois théoriquement recevoir la bête le 18, seulement la comparaison s'arrête là n'ayant toujours pas reçu de TN.



Salut ! T'as passé une bonne journée ? 

Alors mon statut à encore changé depuis cette aprèm car j'ai mon numéro de tracking UPS et ma date de livraison est passé au 17 :love:

Actuellement j'ai ça :






Sur UPS, ils trouvent bien mon numéo de colis et en status j'ai : _*Information de facturation reçue. *_
Puis j'ai un message en dessous ou il y a écrit : 
_*Pour obtenir davantage d'informations sur le suivi, veuillez vous connecter à Mon UPS.*_

Donc si je comprend bien, je suis obligé de me créer un compte UPS pour savoir où se trouve mes colis ?


----------



## chupastar (13 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Salut ! T'as passé une bonne journée ?
> 
> Alors mon statut à encore changé depuis cette aprèm car j'ai mon numéro de tracking UPS et ma date de livraison est passé au 17 :love:
> 
> ...



Non, attend un peu et tu auras tes infos bientôt, dès que ton colis aura passé un premier scan.


----------



## Bijot (13 Novembre 2008)

Ok ok, j'attends.... Même si j'en peu plus d'attendre ! (Un peu comme tout le monde ici )


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (13 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Salut ! T'as passé une bonne journée ?
> 
> Alors mon statut à encore changé depuis cette aprèm car j'ai mon numéro de tracking UPS et ma date de livraison est passé au 17 :love:
> 
> ...



Salut,

La journée fut longue et je crois que ça va être comme ça jusqu'à la réception.
En tout cas c'est une chance que ton colis ait un peu d'avance. Tu va faire des envieux lol.
Pour ma part rien à signalé, toujours pas de changement...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)

moi j'ai ca dans mon status : 

_Adresse d&#8217;expéditionPARIS LA DEFENSE CED, FR12 Nov. 2008 
Date de livraison estimée 14 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)  
État actuel de l&#8217;expéditionExpédition acheminée12 Nov. 2008_

le "Expedition acheminée" me fait peur ... vu qu'ils n'ont pas de trace du colis


----------



## rizoto (13 Novembre 2008)

Après 2 jours de reflexion, j'ai confirmé l'échange de mon MBP (Clavier dans la mauvaise langue)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Après 2 jours de reflexion, j'ai confirmé l'échange de mon MBP (Clavier dans la mauvaise langue)



et ca se passe comment ? ups debarque reprend le tien et te donne le nouveau ?


----------



## Tibus (13 Novembre 2008)

J'ai enfin reçu mon numero de tracking ups et la date d'expédition estimée à changé du 19novembre au 14novembre,... soit demain...

une question donc s'impose..

je ne serai pas la demain avant 18h. il y aurait t'il donc moyen d'aller le chercher demain soir après 18h au dépot de UPS de la région si toute fois ils sont passé dans la journée???


----------



## rizoto (13 Novembre 2008)

kikidoncjb a dit:


> et ca se passe comment ? ups debarque reprend le tien et te donne le nouveau ?



Précisément


----------



## Bijot (13 Novembre 2008)

Tibus a dit:


> J'ai enfin reçu mon numero de tracking ups et la date d'expédition estimée à changé du 19novembre au 14novembre,... soit demain...
> 
> une question donc s'impose..
> 
> je ne serai pas la demain avant 18h. il y aurait t'il donc moyen d'aller le chercher demain soir après 18h au dépot de UPS de la région si toute fois ils sont passé dans la journée???



Appelle UPS pour demander 

Faut pas que Rom178 lise ton message sinon il va déprimer


----------



## Sevillano (13 Novembre 2008)

Bonne chance a tous ceux qui attendent tjrs leur machine 

Moi fort heureusement j'ai finalement tout eu d'un coup ou plutot en deux coup l'un meme journee. 

En ce qui concerne la machine, rien a signaler tout simplement parfaite et autonomie de 4h30 en wifi atteinte hier


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (13 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Appelle UPS pour demander
> 
> Faut pas que Rom178 lise ton message sinon il va déprimer





C'est pas possible, nous n'avons pas commandé cher le même Apple.
C'est peut être dû au fait que j'ai avec le MBP un Ipod et une Mighty Mulot.

En tout cas je souhaite une bonne réception à tout les chanceux qui sont sur le point de recevoir leur commande.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Bijot (13 Novembre 2008)

Oh bah tu sais moi c'est MBP configuré sur mesure + Apple remote + I Pod Gravé + Imprimante... Donc ça m'étonnerait que le nombre de colis joue sur la date de livraison une fois celle-ci expédiée par Apple. Je pense plutôt que ceci est traité d'une manière un peu aleatoire de la part des transporteurs...
Bon courage mec !!  Tu devrais voir ta situation evoluer durant les prochaines 24 h... enfin j'espère pour toi que ça sera le cas !


----------



## pi-xi (13 Novembre 2008)

moi j'ai pas eu le coup de fil du type d'ups comme il me l'avait dit ce matin (à propos de mon macbookpro volé) 

Pierre Richard et les Kennedy on plus de chance que moi


----------



## MaxGen (13 Novembre 2008)

J'ai enfin mon tracking UPS la date a avancé au 17, comme par hasard un Lundi, seul jour de la semaine ou il n'y a personne chez moi... Espérons que ça avance à samedi même si je n'ai aucun espoir tant pis je passe devant le relais/point de vente (je sais pas trop qui en fait) UPS deux fois par jour...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

j'étais annoncé le 17 ou 18, et aujourd'hui il est en cours de livraison


----------



## iRCO (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voila, c'est bon je vient de passer commande pour un MBP de base.

Date de commande 14 Nov, 2008
Délai estimé d'expédition: 3 jours ouvrables                                                                                                                
Délai estimé de livraison: 20 Nov, 2008 - 21 Nov, 2008

Quelqu'un peut me dire à quoi s'attendre pour l'étape suivante. Merci

Edit: ça vient de passer à "Prêt(s) à l'expédition"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

recu !!! commandé le 7 recu le 14 !

mais qu'il est beau !!!


----------



## iRCO (14 Novembre 2008)

kikidoncjb a dit:


> recu !!! commandé le 7 recu le 14 !
> 
> mais qu'il est beau !!!




Félicitation 

Peut tu me résumer un peu ton suivi? Tu peut préciser à quel moment était prêt à l'expédition


----------



## Temperance (14 Novembre 2008)

A votre avis, les étapes du second colis ne sont pas à jour ou bien il n'est réellement pas parti ? (Les infos n'ont pas bougé depuis hier soir)


----------



## rizoto (14 Novembre 2008)

Temperance a dit:


> A votre avis, les étapes du second colis ne sont pas à jour ou bien il n'est réellement pas parti ? (Les infos n'ont pas bougé depuis hier soir)



Tu devrais modifier ta capture, car tout le monde a acces a ton suivi maintenant...


----------



## Temperance (14 Novembre 2008)

Hof c'est pas bien grave, y a pas de nom, pas d'adresse, rien dans le suivi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Félicitation
> 
> Peut tu me résumer un peu ton suivi? Tu peut préciser à quel moment était prêt à l'expédition



Merci !

En gros une fois que ta commande est passée et que le mode de paiement est validé, tu es en mode "pas encore expédier". Ensuite tu passe en mode "pret pour expedition" et la tu récupères un numero de commande en 808.. (interne apple)
Ensuite il est envoyé, la tu te retrouves avec ta ref UPS, que tu peux suivre sur leur site.
Au début tu auras "infos facturation recues" ->  la démarche est validée entre apple et ups, et il commence a se ballader.

Perso, je n'ai eut aucun update sur le site d'ups entre infos factu recue et en cours de livraison (le jour ou tu le recois).
Certains ont vu tout le parcours au jour le jour ...

Bon courage pour l'attente, surtout si c'est ton premier, tu vas redécouvrir l'informatique


----------



## iRCO (14 Novembre 2008)

Moi je vient de passer commande par téléphone. Au début c'était marqué "*pas encore expédié*" puis une demi heure après "*prêt à l'expédition*".

Est-ce un bon signe?

Pour ceux qui on commander dernièrement, les machines sont envoyées de chine ou de hollande directement?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

si ton statut evolue c'est forcement bon signe 

Une fois la commande expédiée, compte 3 jours de délais.


----------



## iRCO (14 Novembre 2008)

kikidoncjb a dit:


> si ton statut evolue c'est forcement bon signe
> 
> Une fois la commande expédiée, compte 3 jours de délais.



Merci, ça me rassure.


----------



## inaustralia (14 Novembre 2008)

Je viens le louper UPS !!  j'étais pas prévu d'etre livré aujourd'hui mais le 18 

Voila maintenant le camion est reparti et je ne sais pas quoi faire 

ils vont repasser dans la journée en fin de tournée ou pas ?


----------



## Temperance (14 Novembre 2008)

A priori non  Appelle les vite pour convenir d'un nouveau RDV par contre ! (On se comprend, toujours entre 9h et 19h, mais pour prévoir le jour quoi) 

Que disait ton suivi UPS ?


----------



## inaustralia (14 Novembre 2008)

j'ai pas pu suivre mon suivi hier, il ya 2 jours la livraison étai prévu pour le 18 

une partie du suivi me donne ca :

14/11/2008 11:41 

LE DESTINATAIRE N'A PAS PU SIGNER LORS DE LA PREMIÈRE TENTATIVE DE LIVRAISON. 
*UNE SECONDE TENTATIVE SERA EFFECTUÉE*. 


Alors je garde espoir pour aujourd'hui?


----------



## Temperance (14 Novembre 2008)

Je serais tenté de dire que non ... Mais je me trompe peut-être  Passe un coup de fil sinon, ils sauront de répondre


----------



## inaustralia (14 Novembre 2008)

Effectivement ils ne repassent pas! Ce sera pour lundi


----------



## Tibus (14 Novembre 2008)

ils sont passé aujourd'hui mais j'était pas chez moi, galere, j'ai sonner à ups pour voir si ils pouvait pas repasser dans la journée et il verront bien si il saurai repasser ou si je pourrait aller le chercher au dépot...

car si je ne l'ai pas aujourd'hui, de 1 je vais peter un cable, de 2 il repasseront mardi et je ne serait pas la non plus..

en plus j'avais fini les cours à10h30 donc je pouvais etre chez moi à 10h40 et j'ai trainé un peu a l'école et le temps de venir en bagniole il était 11h10 et ils sont passé à 10h49..

trop la haine...

j'espere donc de toute mes forces l'avoir aujourd'hui... je vous tiendrai au courrant de mes impressions des que je l'ai...


----------



## darkbeno (14 Novembre 2008)

J'ai commandé un MacBook Alu 2.0Ghz, sans option. 

J'ai passé la commande le 11 à 1h du mat, je l'ai reçu le 13 vers 11h du mat. 

Moi je dis que c'est un service efficace, dans mon cas, en tout cas rapide. 
Neanmoins je dois préciser que le site d'UPS me disait toujours "information facturation reçu" et rien d'autre, jusqu'au 13 au matin ou brusquement le macbook s'ests retrouvé dans ma ville...


----------



## Tibus (14 Novembre 2008)

j'ai eu le même soucis, pour moi, il est outjours à bruxelle sur le tracking alors qu'il est déjà passé...

jai téléphoné à UPS et il m'ont finalement donné le numero de telephone du chauffeur, je lui ai sonné, super sympa, il veut bien repassé chez moi aujoud'hui entre 3h30 et 4h...


COOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Bijot (14 Novembre 2008)

Voici sur quoi je suis tombé aujourd'hui sur l'état de ma commande d'après Apple : 






 :hein::hein::hein::hein:

Alors que je n'ai toujours rien reçu.....   

Et sur mon suivi UPS, sur trois colis, y'en a un ou il y a marqué :

*En transit - Date respectée* (livraison prévue le 17)  -----> C'est l'I-Pod car le poids du colis est de 0.1 kg



Et pour les deux autres j'ai juste : *Infos facturation reçues  *


Je laisse faire ou faut que j'appelle d'après vous ??


----------



## MaxGen (14 Novembre 2008)

Bijot attends un peu ça va sans doute bouger d'ici peu 

Vérifie régulièrement l'évolution sur le site d'ups


----------



## rizoto (14 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Voici sur quoi je suis tombé aujourd'hui sur l'état de ma commande d'après Apple :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tout est normal

par contr etu ne l'auras pas aujourd'hui


----------



## Tibus (14 Novembre 2008)

Voila voila, je vous quitte lâchement...


je vien de recevoir le mien, commendé le 28novembre, payé le 30, arrivé en europe le 13 et reçu le 14, aujourd'hui à 16h après avoir téléphoner chez ups pour leur demander de repasser dans la journée... super sympa,...

en tout cas, aucun probleme, il est magnifique, pas de touche imitant la tour de pise, pas de gratte, pas de pixel mort,... la méga classe...


----------



## iRCO (14 Novembre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Voila, c'est bon je vient de passer commande pour un MBP de base.
> 
> ...



C'est bon c'est expédié le jour même. 

Date de livraison estimée le 18 Nov

Ca commence à s'arranger je pense


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous

Pour ma part ça y est j'ai reçu le TN de UPS, de plus la livraison a été avancée d'un petit jour:
du 18 au 17.


----------



## Temperance (14 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Voici sur quoi je suis tombé aujourd'hui sur l'état de ma commande d'après Apple :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis dans le même cas que toi. Après quelques recherches, il se pourrait que l'ensemble de nos colis (enfin, tes 3 colis) soient en réalité attachés ensemble et qu'UPS ne scanne à chaque fois qu'un seul des 3.

A confirmer


----------



## MaxGen (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous ! Du nouveau pour moi ! J'ai reçu aujourd'hui la facture par la poste, et mon colis est arrivé ce matin à 10h à Paris, puis-je espérer l'avoir demain étant donné que la date de livraison est prévue le 17, soit lundi ?

Je n'ai plus les informatiosn sur le colis sur le site d'ups mais :



> NL                                                                                                                               13/11/2008                                                                                                                8:09                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES



Est-ce bon signe ?


----------



## Temperance (14 Novembre 2008)

Salut 

Je ne comprends pas ... Comment tu sais que ton colis est à Paris ?

Concernant "NL 13/11/2008 8:09 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES", ton colis n'a donc pas encore été retiré par UPS. Apple a juste prévenu UPS de venir le prendre.

Mais bon, c'est l'histoire de 2-3j maintenant !

PS : Si par contre tu as en fait 2 colis, l'un qui est à Paris d'après UPS (Ca expliquerait la réponse à ma première question), et l'autre qui est en "Infos de facturation recues), peut-être que les 2 colis sont en réalités ensemble, mais qu'un seul est scanné à chaque fois.

Sinon pas de livraison le samedi malheureusement. En fait UPS livre le samedi, mais il faut que l'expéditeur paye un supplément, et Apple n'a pas souscrit à cette option


----------



## MaxGen (14 Novembre 2008)

Cette après-midi iil y avait 4 étapes et les deux dernières étaient du genre

Paris 10h23 lecture à l'arrivée

Belgique 8h03 lecture au départ

Et deux autres aux Pays-Bas antérieures.. Ces infos ont laissé place à al ligne ci-dessus. Voilà comment je sais que mes colis (House et macbook) étaient à Paris ce matin 

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## igloodhumour (14 Novembre 2008)

> Je laisse faire ou faut que j'appelle d'après vous ??



quand le colis est livré il marque "livré"... donc ne t'inquiètes pas et cela se trouve à l'heure ou je t'écris tu es entrain d'halluciner devant....


----------



## inaustralia (14 Novembre 2008)

Finalement j'ai récupérer mon MBP au centre UPS 

il est superbe :love:


----------



## NightWalker (14 Novembre 2008)

igloodhumour a dit:


> Alors là pour mon premier mac perso...je suis dégouté...
> 
> il n'arrête pas de planter... j'ai mis une quinzaine de fois avant de réussir à passer l'assistant de configuration et arriver sur le bureau...et puis les plantages continue...
> 
> ...



Il doit y avoir un problème avec la machine... tu as demandé l'ajout de mémoire ou c'est la version de base ?

Sinon tu appelles Apple pour demander un échange standard. Habituellement ça peut être très rapide.


----------



## Bijot (15 Novembre 2008)

igloodhumour a dit:


> quand le colis est livré il marque "livré"... donc ne t'inquiètes pas et cela se trouve à l'heure ou je t'écris tu es entrain d'halluciner devant....



Non non là je suis toujours entrain d'halluciner devant mon PC. 

Ma livraison est prévue pour le 17 ou 18. Ca dépend sur quelle page d'UPS je me trouve en fait. 
Quand je suis sur la page "globale" qui détails le nombre de colis (j'en ai 3 : ipod, MBP; Imprimante) qui compose l'expédition, j'ai une livraison prévue pour le 18 pour 2 colis et un qui a toujours le statut "information de facturation reçue" et quand je clic sur : "visualiser l'état de votre colis"(donc 3 liens possible car 3 colis) qui indique l'acheminement pas à pas du colis, là ça me dit que j'ai une livraison prévue pour le 17.

Bref tout ça pour dire que je serai heureux Lundi ou Mardi. Enfin j'espère....


----------



## iRCO (15 Novembre 2008)

@Bijot Normalement tu l'auras Mardi sans faute. Je pense que tu as deux colis qui sont flashés à chaque étape sauf le dernier (le code barre doit être inaccessible, à l'intérieur de l'un des carton peut être)

Et moi je suis prévu pour mardi sur le suivi de l'Apple Store mais sur UPS rien pour l'instant, que *Infos facturation reçues.*


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (15 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Non non là je suis toujours entrain d'halluciner devant mon PC.
> 
> Ma livraison est prévue pour le 17 ou 18. Ca dépend sur quelle page d'UPS je me trouve en fait.
> Quand je suis sur la page "globale" qui détails le nombre de colis (j'en ai 3 : ipod, MBP; Imprimante) qui compose l'expédition, j'ai une livraison prévue pour le 18 pour 2 colis et un qui a toujours le statut "information de facturation reçue" et quand je clic sur : "visualiser l'état de votre colis"(donc 3 liens possible car 3 colis) qui indique l'acheminement pas à pas du colis, là ça me dit que j'ai une livraison prévue pour le 17.
> ...



Si ça peut te rassurer j'ai le même phénomène sur le site d'ups: livraison le 17 en global et le 18 en détaillé.


----------



## Ben-Guetta (15 Novembre 2008)

j'ai une petite question concernant l'échange de mb suite à un problème. Apple communique un numéro le RAM. La personne m'a dit qu'il fallait l'indiquer sur la boîte au moment du retour. Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple me disant qu'il y a un emplacement prévu pour marquer ce numéro. Je vois pas trop ou il faut écrire. Quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner. 

Faut-il mettre le numéro en gros sur l'emballage ou existe-t-il un emplacement sur l'emballage prévu pour ???

Merci par avance


----------



## iRCO (15 Novembre 2008)

Ben-Guetta a dit:


> j'ai une petite question concernant l'échange de mb suite à un problème. Apple communique un numéro le RAM. La personne m'a dit qu'il fallait l'indiquer sur la boîte au moment du retour. Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple me disant qu'il y a un emplacement prévu pour marquer ce numéro. Je vois pas trop ou il faut écrire. Quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner.
> 
> Faut-il mettre le numéro en gros sur l'emballage ou existe-t-il un emplacement sur l'emballage prévu pour ???
> 
> Merci par avance



Tu as reçu normalement un autocollant prévu pur cet effet?


----------



## iRCO (15 Novembre 2008)

J'ai ce statut depuis vendredi 14 vers 17h.

- Est ce que je peut m'attendre à une mise à jour durant le weekend?

- Il n'y pas de dépôt UPS à Perpignan. Comment doit-je faire si je veut le retirer directement et où?


----------



## MaxGen (15 Novembre 2008)

Je comprends pas vraiment ce qu'il se passe, il est parti de Paris ce matin, j'habite à 300km et la date de livraison a été repoussée à Mardi Oo



> Localisation                                                                                                   Date                                                                                                   Heure Locale                                                                                                   Description                                                                                                                                                                            CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
> FR                                                                                                                               15/11/2008                                                                                                                3:30                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                                      CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
> FR                                                                                                                               14/11/2008                                                                                                                10:12                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                BRUSSELS,
> BE                                                                                                                               14/11/2008                                                                                                                3:20                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                EINDHOVEN, BEST,
> NL                                                                                                                               13/11/2008                                                                                                                18:48                                                                                                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                                                                                                                              NL                                                                                                                               13/11/2008                                                                                                                8:09                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES



Mais ça tombe bien il n'y avais personne chez moi lundi...


----------



## iRCO (15 Novembre 2008)

MaxGen a dit:


> Je comprends pas vraiment ce qu'il se passe, il est parti de Paris ce matin, j'habite à 300km et la date de livraison a été repoussée à Mardi Oo
> 
> 
> 
> Mais ça tombe bien il n'y avais personne chez moi lundi...



Normalement tu l'auras pour lundi. Il n'y a pas de raison pour que ça prend une journée supplémentaire. Il y a eu pas mal de personne qui l'on eu un jour avant la date prévue sur le suivi


----------



## Sup (15 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour!
J'ai reçu hier un mail d'apple pour ma commande mac+imprimante+ipod.
il me propose d'échanger la pixma a 99euro que j'avais commander contre une nouvelle, la 5400 si je ne m'abuse. Quelqu'un d'autre a recu ce mail et a eu le temps de recontacter apple? si oui est ce que cela a avancée votre d'ate de livraison?
merci d'avance


----------



## Ben-Guetta (15 Novembre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Tu as reçu normalement un autocollant prévu pur cet effet?



Non rien du tout, pas d'autocollant, le SAV d'apple m'a juste dit de marquer le numéro de RAM sur la boîte.


----------



## mamateremo (16 Novembre 2008)

Ben-Guetta a dit:


> Non rien du tout, pas d'autocollant, le SAV d'apple m'a juste dit de marquer le numéro de RAM sur la boîte.



Il avait quoi comme soucis ton macbook?


----------



## Ben-Guetta (16 Novembre 2008)

mamateremo a dit:


> Il avait quoi comme soucis ton macbook?



Un vieux sifflement lorsque la luminosité passait à moins de 50 %, ou lorsqu'il passait en petite veille. Assez bizarre. C'était un son pas trés important, mais vraiment génant lorsque l'on travail dans une pièce sombre. En gros il faisait plus de bruit que mon dell inspiron qui a 4 ans...


----------



## Temperance (16 Novembre 2008)

Dites, il n'y a pas de scan chez UPS les samedi et dimanche ?


----------



## iRCO (16 Novembre 2008)

Moi il n'y pas eu de scan de part durant ce weekend.

Il me semble que j'ai deja vu un suivi qui était mis à jour durant le weekend. Et moi comme c'est envoyé en standard, je pense qu'il vont récupérer mon colis que lundi et je ne l'aurai que mercredi


----------



## Calo (16 Novembre 2008)

Temperance a dit:


> Dites, il n'y a pas de scan chez UPS les samedi et dimanche ?



Salut je reviens faire un petit tour sur le forum où j'ai alimenté plusieurs jours cet article !

Il y a bien de scan d'UPS le week-end normalement...


----------



## bibou1904 (17 Novembre 2008)

Hello tout le monde, on m'indique une date d'arrivée pour le 17 aujourd hui !!!!
mais a coté il est ecrit, sujet a changement, et pas de mis a jour ups dans le week end et vendredi il etait a brussel...
de plus il n'y a que mon ipod que je peux "tracer" comme ca sur le site ups, mon macbook pro refuse de me dire ou il est  
est ce que je l 'aurai aujourd hui ?
est ce que je peux réclamer une petite indemnisation s il arrive pas aujourd hui ?
Ps : en fait le mbp est en "	Billing Information Received" et l'ipod en "In Transit" ?


----------



## Temperance (17 Novembre 2008)

Si ça peut ta rassurer, mon premier colis est prévu pour aujourd'hui, et pourtant mon suivi n'est pas en cours de livraison. Et le second colis est en "Infos facturation recues", donc a priori il n'est même pas parti !

Et pourtant, il y a un 5 minutes, un livreur d'UPS vient de m'appeler pour demander si je serai chez moi à 10h ... Il a deux colis à me livrer !

C'est bien la première fois qu'on m'appelle pour me prévenir et me demander mes codes de porte, d'habitude c'est moi qui doit appeler ! (Paris)

Donc si ta livraison est prévue aujourd'hui, ne te fais pas trop de souci, ils ne se trompent jamais grossièrement. Et si tu n'as aucune info concernant ton second colis (Comme le mien), ça peut peut-être vouloir ne rien dire


----------



## Bijot (17 Novembre 2008)

Mon colis est en cours de livraison pour moi !!! 

Je sens que ça va être une bonne journée


----------



## bibou1904 (17 Novembre 2008)

D accord merci, 
J'ai apellé UPS ce matin !
Ils m'ont accueilli vraiment mal!
Pas de tranche horaire, en gros entre 8h et 18h! Pas de numéro du chauffeur, pas d'appel du chauffeur avant le passage !
Enfin bref, on verra bien, il arrivera aujourd hui mais a quelle heure !


----------



## Almamida (17 Novembre 2008)

T'imagines si toutes les personnes qui doivent recevoir un colis aujourd'hui appellent ce pauvre chauffeur pour savoir à quelle heure ils vont avoir leur colis?


----------



## Bijot (17 Novembre 2008)

Mes chers ex collègues galériens de ce topic. Ayant reçu l'oeuvre d'art que tout le monde attends ici, je ne voit plus l'interêt de rester ici. 
 Par conséquent, je vous quitte en espérant vous retrouver ailleurs dans d'autres topics pour de nouvelles aventures !!! 

Allez courage les amis, l'attente est longue, voir interminable... mais quand la sonette sonne et que c'est Mr UPS qui se présente chez vous, les frissons envahissent votre coprs, la joie est immense. Bref, on voit le bout du tunnel !! :love::love::love:


----------



## anaphken (17 Novembre 2008)

pareil, 
j'ai tenter de commander le mien début octobre directement sur le site.
10 jours après j'appelle, la commande a pas été validé.
je passe commande en ligne, tout est bon ils envoient l'offre à sofinco (paiement en 10 fois)
10 jours après je rappelle, ben la demande de financement a pas été prononcé: on recommence la procédure (faut pas se foutre de la gueule du monde)
du coup je reçois un courrier: je signe je renvois.
le lendemain j'ai un mail, j'ai pas signer toutes les pages (peuvent pas préciser ou il faut signer!)
je renvoi une semaine plus tard!
du coup maintenant donc plus d'un mois après je suis en acheminement depuis le 8 novembre! on est le 17!: toujours pas de macbook en vue: je crois je vais finir par garder mon vieux pc!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (17 Novembre 2008)

Salut à tous,


Et bien voilà l'objet de mes désirs est arrivé à la maison ce matin (mon papa l'a réceptionné) et il fut difficile de finir la journée de cours.
L'ordi est nickel à tout les points de vu, que ce soit les touches, les pixel ou l'alu tout est parfait.

Bon courage à tous ceux qui sont encore dans l'attente.


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (17 Novembre 2008)

anaphken a dit:


> pareil,
> j'ai tenter de commander le mien début octobre directement sur le site.
> 10 jours après j'appelle, la commande a pas été validé.
> je passe commande en ligne, tout est bon ils envoient l'offre à sofinco (paiement en 10 fois)
> ...




C'est vrai qu'il faut être motivé pour commander cher Apple. Pour ma part j'ai eu des difficulté avec le paiement via cb.
Malgré le plafond augmenté, la commandé a échouée à trois reprise, donc 10 jours de perdu, j'ai donc fini par payer par virement, ce qui a été plutôt efficace, malgré les frais supplémentaires.


----------



## iRCO (17 Novembre 2008)

Pour ma part j'ai commandé un MBP de base vendredi 14 à 8h30, expédié le jour même à 12h09 et je doit être livré demain.

CHILLY MAZARIN,FR                                                                                                                               17/11/2008                                                                                                                18:50                                                                                                      LECTURE AU DEPART
NL                                                                                                                               14/11/2008                                                                                                                12:09                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES                         

Donc pour ma part si c'est comme ça je ne peut être que satisfait


----------



## Bijot (18 Novembre 2008)

Ca va pas trop long l'attente !!

PS : Il est parfait tu verras, un vrai bonheur :love:


----------



## iRCO (18 Novembre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai commandé un MBP de base vendredi 14 à 8h30, expédié le jour même à 12h09 et je doit être livré demain.
> 
> CHILLY MAZARIN,FR                                                                                                                               17/11/2008                                                                                                                18:50                                                                                                      LECTURE AU DEPART
> NL                                                                                                                               14/11/2008                                                                                                                12:09                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES
> ...



Fait chi**  Un changement : Livraison reprogrammée :                                                                              19/11/2008. Ils l'ont envoyé à Lyon pour Perpignan après. Ils auraient pu faire plus simple. Montpellier et Toulouse c'est plus prés

FEYZIN CEDEX, LYON, FR                                                                                                                               18/11/2008                                                                                                                0:45                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                                                      CHILLY MAZARIN,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               17/11/2008                                                                                                                18:50                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART
NL                                                                                                                               14/11/2008                                                                                                                12:09                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## iRCO (18 Novembre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Fait chi**  Un changement : Livraison reprogrammée :                                                                              19/11/2008. Ils l'ont envoyé à Lyon pour Perpignan après. Ils auraient pu faire plus simple. Montpellier et Toulouse c'est plus prés
> 
> FEYZIN CEDEX, LYON, FR                                                                                                                               18/11/2008                                                                                                                0:45                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                                                      CHILLY MAZARIN,
> FR                                                                                                                               17/11/2008                                                                                                                18:50                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART
> NL                                                                                                                               14/11/2008                                                                                                                12:09                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES




Changement encore 

MONTPELLIER, FR                                                                                                                               18/11/2008                                                                                                                6:52                                                                                                   EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
FEYZIN CEDEX, LYON,FR                                                                                                                               18/11/2008                                                                                                                0:45                                                                                                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 
                                                                                                                                               CHILLY MAZARIN,FR                                                                                                                               17/11/2008                                                                                                                18:50                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART
NL                                                                                                                               14/11/2008                                                                                                                12:09                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES

J'aurais la bête dans pas longtemps


----------



## rizoto (18 Novembre 2008)

Ma nouvelle commande vient d'être validee.

Livraison prevue le 28 nov - 1 dec avec le bon clavier cette fois.


----------



## iRCO (18 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Ma nouvelle commande vient d'être validee.
> 
> Livraison prevue le 28 nov - 1 dec avec le bon clavier cette fois.



ça mettra moins de temps que ça. Il faut compter 2 ou 3 jours de moins que ce qui est annoncé au début. Je pense que tu verras un changement bientôt.

Moi c'était annoncé pour le 20 ou le 21. Je le reçois dans quelque heures 

Bon courage pour l'attente


----------



## rizoto (18 Novembre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> ça mettra moins de temps que ça. Il faut compter 2 ou 3 jours de moins que ce qui est annoncé au début. Je pense que tu verras un changement bientôt.
> 
> Moi c'était annoncé pour le 20 ou le 21. Je le reçois dans quelque heures
> 
> Bon courage pour l'attente



Je ne suis pas specialement presse. Je prefere attendre  un peu plus et avoir un produit bien fini et ma commande conforme...


----------



## iRCO (18 Novembre 2008)

C'est bon j'ai reçu mon joujou il y a 3/4 d'heure, il est magnifique 

RAS pour l'instant

RDV sur sur les autres topics


----------



## Almamida (18 Novembre 2008)

C'est officiel, je te déteste


----------



## Katana29 (19 Novembre 2008)

MacBook Alu commandé Lundi 16h.

J'ai reçu un mail aujourd'hui comme quoi l'envoi était fait et à ma plus grande surprise :

Adresse d&#8217;expédition : BREST, FR
Date de livraison estimée 21 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)  
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition : Expédition acheminée 19 Nov. 2008

Je suis allé voir chez UPS :

Type :                                                                                  Colis                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Statut :                                                                                                                                                                          *            En transit        *
Livraison reprogrammée :                                                                              21/11/2008                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
Expédié à :                                                                                                                                                                                                    BREST,                                               FR                                                                                                                                                                                                                
Expédié ou facturé le :                                                                              19/11/2008

Alors soit UPS ne sait pas que la Shangai, c'est pas la porte à côté... :mouais:
Soit chez UPS, il y a un livreur en collant bleu et slip rouge... 

La date de livraison programmée, vaut mieux que je l'oublie.  Et que je rajoute 5-6 jours.


----------



## chupastar (19 Novembre 2008)

Il me semble que désormais les MacBook partent directement depuis l'Irlande. Ils ont dû remplir les stock !


----------



## Bijot (19 Novembre 2008)

Katana29 a dit:


> MacBook Alu commandé Lundi 16h.
> 
> J'ai reçu un mail aujourd'hui comme quoi l'envoi était fait et à ma plus grande surprise :
> 
> ...




Si tu as déja ton tracking UPS ça veut dire que tu vas le recevoir d'ici peu de temps


----------



## Katana29 (19 Novembre 2008)

D'après les infos UPS, il est bien parti de Shangai Chine... et là il est à Cologne en Allemagne en dédouanement depuis 16h34.






J'entendais tellement de retard dans les livraisons et acheminement, si bien que j'avais prévu deux semaines pour le recevoir. Je vais pas me plaindre. :rose:


----------



## Bijot (19 Novembre 2008)

Tuvas surêment le recvoir demain


----------



## Katana29 (19 Novembre 2008)

Demain...  Demain....:love: Demain, trop bien! 
Et en plus libre toute l'aprèm, ça tombe nickel!


----------



## anaphken (20 Novembre 2008)

bonjour a tous colis recu!!
ups est passé hier aprem à pas pris le temps de lire le code de la grille sur les doc du cout g appeler et je suis aller le chercher ce matin a7h30 au dépot (faut etre accro!!!)
mais bon a 8h je suis au boulot donc on verra ca ce soir!!!
bon courage pour ceux qui attendent et ils ont raison dès qu'on a >UPS atribué comme livreur ca va vire (2-3jours)


----------



## Katana29 (21 Novembre 2008)

MacBook reçu à l'instant même. Donc reçu Vendredi alors qu'il a été commandé Lundi.


----------



## rizoto (21 Novembre 2008)

Katana29 a dit:


> MacBook reçu à l'instant même. Donc reçu Vendredi alors qu'il a été commandé Lundi.



Pareil, MBP commande mardi, recu cette apres-midi. :love:

Je le deballe demain


----------



## pi-xi (22 Novembre 2008)

anaphken a dit:


> pareil,
> j'ai tenter de commander le mien début octobre directement sur le site.
> 10 jours après j'appelle, la commande a pas été validé.
> je passe commande en ligne, tout est bon ils envoient l'offre à sofinco (paiement en 10 fois)
> ...



j'ai demandé à mon beau frere prof de me commander un macbookpro et un ipod offre prof/etudiant
la carte a eu du mal à passer => j'ai donc donné une autre carte


15 jours, 3 semaines après j'ai reçu 1 macbookpro et 2 ipods
je me suis alors aperçu qu'apple avait fait 2 commandes !!
je les appelle et ils me disent de renvoyer l'ipod, de réceptionner le 2em macbookpro prévu pour arriver le lendemain puis de le leur retourner

et là : chattastrophe ! le livreur d'ups vient le lendemain les mains vides et me dit que le colis a été volé !

je re-contacte apple et tente d'expliquer cette histoire
ups renvoie l'enquete sur apple
on me dit que je serai remboursé sous 72 heures
ça a pris un peu plus de temps (2 jours de plus)

aujourd'hui je les ai rappelé pour leur demander un geste commercial en arguant que j'ai été à découvert : ils vont me créditer de 120 euros

donc sympa quand même  (mais il faut demander sinon ils ne le font pas d'eux même)


----------



## igloodhumour (24 Novembre 2008)

Hello

j'en ai ras le bol...

MBP commandé le 22 octobre...défectueux...remplacement programmé pour fin de semaine dernière et UPS me dit aujourd'hui qu'ils n'ont toujours pas le colis alors qu'ils ont reçu les info de facturation...

Pour mon premier Mac, c'est vraiment le chemin de croix...


----------



## rizoto (24 Novembre 2008)

igloodhumour a dit:


> Hello
> 
> j'en ai ras le bol...
> 
> ...



Si le remplacement a ete programme en fin de semaine derniere (jeudi ou vendredi...? ) On est lundi matin. cela ne fait pas beaucoup de jour ouvrable...

Mon MBP a ete commande mardi dernier et est arrive vendredi... Il va donc falloir être patient


----------



## igloodhumour (24 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Mon MBP a ete commande mardi dernier et est arrive vendredi... Il va donc falloir être patient



j'avais vu...et c'est aussi pour ça que je suis en colère... 

ça fait quand même plus d'un mois que j'ai commandé cet ordi... du jamais vu pour moi...


----------



## rizoto (24 Novembre 2008)

igloodhumour a dit:


> j'avais vu...et c'est aussi pour ça que je suis en colère...
> 
> ça fait quand même plus d'un mois que j'ai commandé cet ordi... du jamais vu pour moi...



Tu l'as deja recu mais il avait un probleme... Ca arrive ...


----------



## Almamida (24 Novembre 2008)

Bon, finalement je ne fais qu'un passage éclair dans ce topic... 

J'attendais depuis mardi (jour de l'enlèvement de mon ancien MBP) des nouvelles quand à la commande du nouveau... j'ai reçu finalement un mail d'AppleCare me donnant un numéro de tracking ce matin même.
J'ai cliqué sur le lien d'UPS pour voir si le numéro était bien actif.... Résultat, je constate que mon MacBook Pro est en cours de livraison :love:

Je l'ai réceptionné tout à l'heure...


----------



## Phoenix111 (24 Novembre 2008)

Et bien moi je suis de retour sur ce topic .
Je viens juste de faire ma demande de remplacement aux services techniques d'Apple.
Très sympa d'ailleurs le personnel. 

Le gas au tel était vraiment désolé, car il m'a prévenu que le MBP de remplacement ne serait livré
au plutôt qu'en début de semaine prochaine.
Moi ça va, j'ai bien attendu 2 semaines pour le premier.
Me reste plus qu'à repousser au maximum la date d'enlèvement de mon ancien MBP.


----------



## yohann22 (24 Novembre 2008)

Commande passée lundi dernier avec demande de financement renvoyée Jeudi, ce matin accepté par Sofinco et 5min apres Colis pret a l'expedition puis apres Colis Expédié, maintenant j'ai ca dans mon UPS:

BRUSSELS,   BE 24/11/2008 23:49 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 
EINDHOVEN, BEST,  NL 24/11/2008 22:30 LECTURE AU DEPART 
                                    24/11/2008 18:14 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE 
NL 24/11/2008 10:07 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 

Vivement qu'il arrive il est programmé pour mercredi  l'exitation du 1er Mac !!!!
Commandé avec une imprimante HP WiFi... qui revient a 30 seulement avec la reduc des 90 en moins !


----------



## yohann22 (25 Novembre 2008)

Mise a Jour:

CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
FR 25/11/2008 11:15 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

Vivement demain que UPS me l'amene !!
Je crois jvais pas aller a la FAC et jvais l'attendre meme si y'a quand meme quelqun a la maison ! :love:


----------



## project901 (25 Novembre 2008)

Qu'en est-il du MacBook Air 1,6Ghz, il est annoncé 3 semaines de délai, est-ce fiable ? mon frère rentre en France 4 jours pour Noël, peut-on espérer qu'il arrive chez moi d'ici là ?


----------



## rizoto (25 Novembre 2008)

project901 a dit:


> Qu'en est-il du MacBook Air 1,6Ghz, il est annoncé 3 semaines de délai, est-ce fiable ? mon frère rentre en France 4 jours pour Noël, peut-on espérer qu'il arrive chez moi d'ici là ?



Tu sais ici, on n'en sais pas plus qu'apple. Si ils te disent 3 semaines, c'est que sauf problème il faudra 3 semaines...

Ce topic n'est pas très représentatif, mais en général APPLE tient ses délais ...


----------



## yohann22 (25 Novembre 2008)

ca fait un beau cadeau de noel en tout cas !


----------



## romaing34 (26 Novembre 2008)

Ma commande a été expédiée ce matin, numéro UPS pas encore actif. Livraison programmée pour Vendredi. Ca m'a l'air très rapide, mais cela doit être parce que je suis sur Paris (au moins j'ai perdu le soleil de Montpellier mais j'aurais gagné quelques jours sur les livraisons lol).

Du coup j'hésites à me faire porter pâle Vendredi à la fac... On est mac addict ou on l'est pas


----------



## yohann22 (26 Novembre 2008)

Ayééé Je suis un Mac User ! mon Macbook Unibody est arrivé a 13h avec l'imprimante, je suis dessus en ce moment meme


----------



## igloodhumour (26 Novembre 2008)

idem....  

Tout à l'air de bien fonctionner cette fois...

Le parcours du combattant est terminée...

a+


----------



## romaing34 (26 Novembre 2008)

Ce soir je suis allé cherché une Larobe pour le MBP qui arrive Vendredi, comme ça il n'aura pas froid malgré les températures fraîches


----------



## Sup (27 Novembre 2008)

Hello.
Aujourd'hui le macbook pro que j'ai commandé le 29 octobre (!) devrait arrivé.
Le tracking ups j'trouve vraiment pas ça terrible, j'arrive pas a savoir ou est mon colis exactement mais bon ils disent que c'est pour aujourd'hui alors je les croit.


----------



## romaing34 (27 Novembre 2008)

Ben le mien est parti de Bruxelles cette nuit, c'est bon pour demain je pense


----------



## Archon (27 Novembre 2008)

franchement les gars je vous soutient car j'ai attendu le mien et maintenant je suis satisfait, pour larobe c'est parfait aussi,
parfait pour les transport dans une valise (autre...),une présision dans ta housse tu peut mettre que ton macbook et ta remote, lol malheusement tu peut pas mettre ou alors en forcant ton chargeur portable.

soyez fort...


----------



## romaing34 (27 Novembre 2008)

Tu n'as peut-être pas regardé, mais je suis loin de découvrir l'univers Apple et les accessoires dédiés...

C'est juste que je redeviens une midinette impatiente à chaque commande sur l'Apple Store


----------



## Sup (27 Novembre 2008)

Re-Bonjour!

Je vous écris de mon macbook pro unibody adoré. Après un mois d'attente ça fait plaisir.
Pour le moment je galère un peu mais je sens que ça va vite rentrer.
Courage à ceux pour qui l'attente n'est pas terminée.


----------



## Archon (27 Novembre 2008)

lol je regarde pas cela dsl si tu T setnti vexé ou aggressé


----------



## romaing34 (27 Novembre 2008)

Non il n'y a pas d'offense, c'est juste marrant de voir un switcher me confortait dans l'achat d'une gamme de housses que j'utilise depuis 4 ans 

Le petit MBP est en Ile-de-France depuis ce matin 10h30 d'après le tracking UPS. Plus que quelques kilomètres pour arriver devant ma porte demain.


----------



## NoNo- (28 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir Tlm !

Voila je me lance, Macbook Alu 2.4Ghz avec reduc de 101 (Black Friday).


Commandé à 1h20 

Merci beaucoup a GenOMac pour ce cadeau de noel a l'avance !!!


----------



## NoNo- (28 Novembre 2008)

Premier commandé sur le store ??? 
Premier servi ??

Hope so '


----------



## GenOMac (28 Novembre 2008)

Jpe vous dire un truc :
Ils ont du stock a Tilburg (plateforme logistique hollandaise )
ils annoncent 01-03 decembre en livraison sur les commandes black friday MB config standard

Dire que j attendu 20 jours .... :mouais::mouais::mouais:
mais bon 30% de remise sur time capsule ... :love::love: 100 euros

CCQV


----------



## romaing34 (28 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est, commande validée mardi dernier (en plein exam l'iPhone vibrait pour m'annoncer la bonne réception de l'AFS), expédiée mercredi et livreur bougon d'UPS qui déteste le périph' (c'était assez marrant) qui sonne ce matin à 9h10 pour m'apporter le MBP !


----------



## rafchek17 (28 Novembre 2008)

moi pour mon macbook air commandé le 5/11/08 (!)

j'ai depuis aujourd'hui "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"

combien de temps devrai je attendre ?


----------



## NoNo- (28 Novembre 2008)

Alors MB commandé cette nuit pendant le BF. Il vient d'etre expédier 

Date de livraison estimée 02 Déc. 2008 (sujet à changement)  

État actuel de l&#8217;expéditionExpédition acheminée  28 Nov. 2008


----------



## BenzO (28 Novembre 2008)

MB blanc 2.4ghz en refurb commandé ce matin 
Wait & see !


----------



## rafchek17 (28 Novembre 2008)

Mon transporteur est "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER" quelqun connait ce transporteur ?


----------



## romaing34 (28 Novembre 2008)

Tu es sûr que ce n'est pas l'entrepôt aux Pays-bas duquel va partir ta machine ? En général c'est UPS ou TNT qui transportent les machines...


----------



## lainbebop (28 Novembre 2008)

rafchek17 a dit:


> Mon transporteur est "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER" quelqun connait ce transporteur ?



lol le post tourne en rond en fur et a mesure des nouvelles commandes...
retourne quelques 10aines de pages en arriere t'aura tas réponse...
ton coli est surment en hollande en attente du transporteur final...


----------



## rafchek17 (28 Novembre 2008)

ouai j'ai pas été très malin sur le coup

ca me paraissait bizarre "centre de distribution Pays bas" comme nom de transporteur, et le fait que le tracking number soit le même que celui d'apple aurait du me mettre la puce à l'oreille

en tout cas après un mois d'attente je n'en peux plus


----------



## Phoenix111 (28 Novembre 2008)

J'ai reçu mon petit TN avec UPS ce matin. Je reçois mon MBP de remplacement lundi


----------



## eex (28 Novembre 2008)

Voila, j'ai appelé Apple... Qui reprend mon MB Alu, et je viens de commander un 2.4 à la place... en profitant du black friday, délai éstimé : 1-3 décembre.

Le clavier noir pas rétro-éclairé me gênait trop... Aucun problème avant avec mon MB blanc 

Va y avoir du MB sur le refurb :$


----------



## NoNo- (28 Novembre 2008)

Commandé le 28/11/08  à 1h20 !   TN recu 

EINDHOVEN, BEST,
                                                           NL                                                                                                                               28/11/2008                                                                                                                18:54                                                                                                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE


----------



## Garibaldi (28 Novembre 2008)

Aujourd'hui,
J'ai commande un MB 2.4 4go ram=>11-12 décembre. 
J'ai commande un MB 2.4 sans modif=>1-3 dec.
Je crois que je changerais moi même la ram(quitte a attendre des meilleures prix).


----------



## lainbebop (29 Novembre 2008)

Et puis 4go tu peux attendre pour en avoir besoin... j'ai le 2,4, je fais tourner PS CS4 et Illustrator CS4 en même temps avec des gros fichier A3, Ca rame pas du tout....


----------



## Garibaldi (29 Novembre 2008)

C'était juste pour le confort(un peu plus rapide)  
Ça sera l'occasion de test avec 2 Go pour si ça se ressent(j'ai un MBP 4
 Go a disposition actuellement).
Merci pour ton avis.


----------



## xactionx59 (30 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai commandé pour le black friday le MacBook à 1200 (1080 vendredi dernier) vers 12h.
Samedi un email m'a été envoyé vers 21h pour m'indiquer que mon colis était parti.

Et voici la page de suivi:

État actuel de lexpédition	Expédition acheminée
Transporteur asigné: TNT

C'est à dire qu'il vient d'où mon MacBook? De France? Je sais pas trop comment ça se passe les commandes par internet avec Apple.

Merci d'avance!

A oui, et la question la plus importante: vais-je le recevoir demain croyez-vous?
Ils m'avaient marqués pour le 1-3 déc. quand l'envois était en attente. Mais bon faut que je sache pour réceptionner le colis.

A bientôt.


----------



## NoNo- (30 Novembre 2008)

Salut xactionx59 je regarde le topic depuis bien 150 pages ....

J'ai commander mon MB pendant le black friday et il part directement de Eindhoven donc apparemment il y aurai du stock sur place pour les macbook sans modification.

Demain je pense que cela fait un peu juste, la date sera certainement respecter.
Attends toi plutôt a le recevoir Mardi ou Mercredi


----------



## xactionx59 (30 Novembre 2008)

Merci NoNo- pour ta réponse! 

J'aimerais bien l'avoir demain quand même, ça sera mon premier système Mac! Et puisque le jour où j'avais commandé mon iPod Nano 3G (commandé le 1er oct 2007, expédié le 2 et reçu le 3 par TNT) je souhaite que ça fasse la même chose encore une fois là!
Je vous tiens au courant demain (je touche du bois) ou mardi! 

A bientôt.


----------



## Phoenix111 (30 Novembre 2008)

Aujourd'hui ma date de livraison a été reprogrammée au 3/12, et mon colis était en Corée.
Ce soir il est à Cologne, et ma date de livraison est redescendue au 1/12 => Demain 
Heureusement qu'ils bossent le week-end !


----------



## ultrasrouche (1 Décembre 2008)

Moi c'est pour aujourd'hui , un petit macbook 2.4   

J'ai 2 colis: un pour le mac et l'autre pour larobe et un clavier... la commande est programmé pour cette journée mais quand je clique, dans mon UPS, sur le lien "2 colis" : livraison prévue le 2! Je ne saurai jms attendre demain


----------



## GenOMac (1 Décembre 2008)

Petite Info pour les détenteurs d'Iphones...

Suivez vos TN (1Z....) depuis l application *Package Tracker Lite* qui est GRATUIT !!!!

Vous saisissez votre TN et zouuuuu
Ayant moi même acheté un MBP dès sa sortie , j pu vérifié que les informations et leur MAJ sont plus rapide que sur le site UPS lui même...
Ceux qui ont commandé le soir même du BF vont commencer à recevoir leur précieux dès demain a partir du moment ou vous avez pris un Mac standard sans modification.

Bon switch à tous les nouveaux :love::love:
Vous ne serez pas déçu !!!


----------



## eex (1 Décembre 2008)

D'après UPS, mon second MB part de Cologne, bizarre, je pensais que ça venait de Hollande...

Et TNT a appelé pour venir récupérer le premier, demain.  Va falloir que je le range bien dans sa boite :$


----------



## xactionx59 (1 Décembre 2008)

GenOMac: merci pour cette astuce sur l'iPhone! 

*Edit*: Ne prend pas en charge TNT... Pas grave j'ai mis en favoris le site TNT sur mon l'iPhone 3G et j'ai noté sur un bout de papier le numéro de suivi! Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas encore de copié/collé sur le précieux! 

J'éspère le recevoir dès demain car j'ai pris un MacBook non modifié!

De plus sur le site de TNT:

01 Dec 2008 	16:48:32 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit.
01 Dec 2008 	16:47:18 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point.

Vous croyez que ça sera bon? J'habite à coté de la frontière Belge @ Fourmies.


----------



## NoNo- (1 Décembre 2008)

Macbook commandé le 28/11 - Livraison demain 02/12  (Macbook arrive a lesquin ce soir)


----------



## Clemdude (1 Décembre 2008)

bonjour à tous ,

Moi j'ai commandé le mien pendant le black friday aussi mais je n'arrive pas à avoir le suivi ...
J'ai celui de l'apple store qui me dit "expédition acheminée" depuis maintenant samedi et sur le site d'Ups il me marque "infos facturation reçues" ... ça me parait pas tres tres bon pour être livré dans les delais cette histoire...

Puis je m'attendre à être livré demain quand même ? (sachant que le mac doit arriver entre le 1/12 et le 3/12).

Merci d'avance de vos réponses..

Ps: l'attente est horrible..


----------



## NoNo- (1 Décembre 2008)

Clemdude il y a des chances que ton tracking ne soit pas à jour, garde espoire il n'ai plus très loin


----------



## Clemdude (1 Décembre 2008)

Oh si tu ( si je peux me permettre lol) savais à quel point j'espere que tu as raison merci de la réponse en tout cas


----------



## NoNo- (1 Décembre 2008)

Ya pas de soucis tu peut me tutoyer on est dans la grande famille des Macusers 

Très dur le dernier jours d'attente la


----------



## C3dr1c (1 Décembre 2008)

Clemdude a dit:


> bonjour à tous ,
> 
> Moi j'ai commandé le mien pendant le black friday aussi mais je n'arrive pas à avoir le suivi ...
> J'ai celui de l'apple store qui me dit "expédition acheminée" depuis maintenant samedi et sur le site d'Ups il me marque "infos facturation reçues" ... ça me parait pas tres tres bon pour être livré dans les delais cette histoire...
> ...




Deja ups ne travail pas le week end donc si ton suivi n'évolue pas c'est pas grave !


----------



## Clemdude (2 Décembre 2008)

D'un autre coté le lundi c'est pas le week end ..


----------



## chupastar (2 Décembre 2008)

Et même le we les colis continuent de voyager et le Tracking suit son cours aussi... La seule chose que UPS ne fait pas durant le we ce sont les livraisons.


----------



## xactionx59 (2 Décembre 2008)

Ouais ben je pense que ce n'est pas aujourd'hui que je vais le recevoir.

Sur le site de TNT:

01 Dec 2008 	22:33:00 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit. 
01 Dec 2008 	16:48:32 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
01 Dec 2008 	16:47:18 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 

Il on mis 6 heures pour faire Arnhem => Eindhoven... Vous croyez que pour aujourd'hui c'est bon quand même?... J'ai hââââte... Mais TNT me semble quand même un peu plus long que UPS


----------



## Clemdude (2 Décembre 2008)

Je pense aussi que ce n'est pas pour aujourd'hui pour moi car la situation n''a pas bougé d'un poil..enfin bon on verra bonne journée à tous!


----------



## rafchek17 (2 Décembre 2008)

rahhhhhhhhh j'en peux plus, théoriquement je suis en cours de livraison, il est arrivé a bordeaux (150km de chez moi) a 5h13.....


----------



## C3dr1c (2 Décembre 2008)

Clemdude a dit:


> D'un autre coté le lundi c'est pas le week end ..




D'un autre coté c'est jamais mis a jour en temps réel donc ... (tu sais on peut continuer encore longtemps comme ca ...)


----------



## Clemdude (2 Décembre 2008)

Toujours aucune nouvelle d'Ups pas de mise à jour , aucune évolution... 
A mon avis va y avoir du retard et pas qu'un peu ou une bonne grosse exeption..

Quelqu'un a reçu le sien?


----------



## NoNo- (2 Décembre 2008)

J'ai reçu le mien ce matin dans les 11h. Je le récupère chez mon frère ce soir :love::love::love:


----------



## KAZZ31 (2 Décembre 2008)

Voila petite question j ai commandé  vendredi apres midi un macbook pro 2,4ghz avec modification 4GB de ram et disque 320 GB et je viens de recevoir un mail d' apple (mardi) me donnant le numero de reference d'expedition .Et sur le suivi de la commande sur le site apple il y a bien ecrit "expédié" (avec UPS)
Je voulais juste savoir si cela veut bien dire que la commande est parti parce que je veux pas me plaindre du tout mais je trouvais ca un peu rapide pour un macbook pro avec modification;  c etait juste pour avoir un retour de ceux qui l ont commandé avec modification et surtout pour  pas etre deçu si ca devait mettre plus longtemps
(livraison prévue vers le 10 dec)
merci


----------



## AlBundy (2 Décembre 2008)

Ca veut bien dire qu'il a été expédié.

TNT dépose les colis toute la journée ? Ma date estimée était pour demain, mais il est indiqué sur le site de TNT "Out for delivery" ce matin à 9h, donc je suppose que le colis doit être parti pour livraison... Savoir si ça sert à quelque chose de rester chez moi cet après-midi.


----------



## rafchek17 (2 Décembre 2008)

je l'ai enfin reçu, le bonheur après un mois d'attente !


----------



## xactionx59 (2 Décembre 2008)

J'ai reçu enfin mon tout premier Mac (donc MacBook du Black Friday) ce midi vers 12h30!! Enfin je peux m'éclater avec mon nouveau "joujou"!! Bon courage aux autres qui attendent toujours à près le leurs...


----------



## Clemdude (2 Décembre 2008)

Toujours aucune nouvelle du macbook ... pas de mise à jour d'Ups ni d'apple je commence vraiment à me demander s'il arrivra un jour.
C'est surtout chiant de ne pas avoir de nouvelles ni du lieu ou il est ni de rien du tout que ce soit de la part d'apple ou de UPS . Peut être demain enfin j'ose esperer...


----------



## AlBundy (3 Décembre 2008)

Pas bien compris là

02 Dec 2008 22:41:00 Compiegne Delivery Area Not Accessible. Follow Up Actions Underway. 
02 Dec 2008 15:00:00 Compiegne Delivery Area Not Accessible. Follow Up Actions Underway. 
02 Dec 2008 09:08:58 Compiegne Out For Delivery. 

Personne n'a sonné, personne n'a appelé. Vive TNT.


----------



## adrien2010 (3 Décembre 2008)

bonjour , je vais bientot acheter un macbook pro 2.53ghz 4go 250go/7200trs en combien de temps vais je le recevoir ? 
merci de vos reponses .


----------



## Phoenix111 (3 Décembre 2008)

Entre 1 et 2 semaines.


----------



## Clemdude (3 Décembre 2008)

ça y est les choses bougent enfin le mb devrait être livré aujourd'hui (en cours de livraison).
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## chipspeed (3 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'ai également reçu mon macbook commandé ce vendredi. Malheureusement, il doit déjà repartir chez apple, j'ai eu droit à un magnifique macbook espagnol. La poisse... :sick:


----------



## Clemdude (3 Décembre 2008)

C'est clair pas de chance . En plus avec le temps d'attente ce n'est qu'encore plus chiant , je te soutiens serieusement le mien n'est toujours pas arrivé j'espere qu'il sera là avant ce soir quand même..


----------



## Clemdude (3 Décembre 2008)

Ayééé j'ai le mien enfin ! c'est franchement trop une merveille !


----------



## adrien2010 (3 Décembre 2008)

merci pour la réponse phnix ! et bonne attente a tous !


----------



## Boris 41 (3 Décembre 2008)

Commande passée lundi matin à l'ouverture (MBP 2,53 Ghz, DD 250 Go 7200 trs/min, Apple Remote), passée y a quelques heures en "Prêt(s) à l'expédition" (il n'y a que le MBP le reste a été commandé à part samedi et c'est déjà arrivé).

Pensez-vous que c'est jouable pour vendredi ? Même deux jours, l'attente va être dure comme elle l'est depuis un mois


----------



## KAZZ31 (3 Décembre 2008)

MOI je l ai commandé vendredi et avec le tracking ups il est annoncé pour etre livré le 5 donc vendredi ,  là il est apparement a cologne. Ca va super vite pour un MBp avec modification et je saisie pas pourquoi certains attendent un mois. sans doute les commandes se tassent.
En tout cas je pense que tu le recevras lundi ou mardi au pire.Ca depend peut etre si tu as ups ou tnt comme transporteur.


----------



## Boris 41 (4 Décembre 2008)

Salut,merci pour ta réponse.

Effectivement je pense que tu as raison, il en est au même stade ce matin. Ceci dit j'ai encore un peu d'espoir, UPS est toujours ultra rapide quand ça vient des Pays-Bas, d'Allemagne ou de Belgique jusque chez moi (Pas-de-Calais). 

Ma commande de samedi (Apple Care et autres) est partie en 3 colis mardi soir, elle était chez moi le lendemain à 10 h. Pareil pour toutes mes autres commandes Apple .


----------



## KAZZ31 (4 Décembre 2008)

D après le site UPS, mon MBp est parti de shangai, est passé par " INCHEON" en KR ( je sais pas si c est la croatie ou pas QQ UN connait???) et il est en fait toujours en transit vers cologne. c est sympa de pouvoir suivre le tracking sur l iphone mais du coup on stress toute la journée. En tout cas si tu as le numero tracking tu peux te rendre compte si tu peux esperer pour une livraison demain. Surtout que tout les MBp modifiés partent de Chine apparement


----------



## Boris 41 (4 Décembre 2008)

Il est partit ce matin de Chine mais il était arrivé à Cologne cet après midi du coup je me suis mis a espérer à nouveau pour demain mais visiblement ça passe par la douane et la dernière étape apparue sur le tracking m'inquiète un peu :

16:41                                                                            LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON

J'espère qu'ils vont pas le garder trop longtemps je ne rentre chez moi que le WE.


----------



## KAZZ31 (4 Décembre 2008)

je veux pas te faire peur mais je sais pas si tu l auras pour ce week end parce que meme moi je pense pas l avoir pour ce week end
En fait sur le tracking uPs ils précisent les étapes de douanes pour chaque ville ou passe le colis mais je pense qu en fait le colis n y est pas encore réellement, ce sont d abord les document liés à l importation qui sont traités puis ensuite le colis part dans la foulée. Les douanes c est obligatoire pour tout les colis. En tout cas tiens moi au jus si toi aussi il passe par la Corée (abréviation KR). Allez faut positiver le principal c est qd meme de se dire qu on va l avoir!!


----------



## Boris 41 (4 Décembre 2008)

Ok merci, j'avais pas saisi ça. J'attendrais donc la semaine prochaine et je vois effectivement que le tracking sur l'Apple Store indique "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables". L'attente est dure, la réception n'en sera que plus excitante pour mon premier Mac


----------



## Boris 41 (5 Décembre 2008)

Effectivement il est passé par la Corée du Sud (Incheon) et il vient de quitter la Pologne (Varsovie). Normalement il devrais passer par Cologne (Allemagne) pour aller à Lesquin (Lille) et m'être livré si je ne me trompe pas.


----------



## KAZZ31 (5 Décembre 2008)

C est bon je l a recu aujourd hui à 14H Tu l auras demain ou plutot lundi je pense


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Décembre 2008)

Les livraisons n'ont pas lieu le samedi (sauf sur option je pense). Il est arrivé cette nuit à Cologne. Plus que Lesquin et il est chez moi le 8 comme indiqué sur le suivi.


----------



## chipspeed (8 Décembre 2008)

MacBook reçu à l'instant. Vu que je dois partir au boulot, le déballage sera pour ce soir. L'après-midi va être longue


----------



## Boris 41 (8 Décembre 2008)

Arrivé ce matin pour ma part, mais je ne le verrais pas avant demain soir au plus tôt. Etant étudiant je l'ai fait arriver chez mes parents pour plus de sécurité.

Mon père l'a ouvert parce que le colis était glacé, il avait peur que de la condensation se forme à l'intérieur  Vive les maniaques


----------



## Bijot (8 Décembre 2008)

Mes chers amis, sachez que vous ne serez pas déçu dès que vous aurez reçu l'oeuvre d'art. 

Voilà, 3 semaines et demie que je l'ai et j'en suis totalement ravi.


----------



## BookAlu (8 Décembre 2008)

A *supprimer *par un modérateur.


----------



## BookAlu (8 Décembre 2008)

*MacBook Alu* commandé Samedi 06 décembre 2008.
Paiement par virement bancaire effectué aujourd'hui.






J'appelle *Apple *Mercredi soir pour savoir s'ils ont bien reçus la somme dûe. Lors de l'acquisition du _BookWhite_, ils m'avaient oublié. J'avais du attendre un peu plus d'une semaine et demi entre le virement et l'expédition !

Hâte de recevoir et de découvrir cette jolie merveille si bien conçue 

Bonne soirée à tous.
*BookAlu*


----------



## Ineilaur (8 Décembre 2008)

Pour moi, je l'ai commandé vendredi soir, expédié samedi, j'ai eu mon numéro pour le suivi (UPS) ce matin. Le bijou arrivera mercredi ...


----------



## adrien2010 (10 Décembre 2008)

KOELN (COLOGNE),
                                                           DE                                                                                                 10/12/2008                                                                                  19:39                                                                     LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.                                                                                               


avotre avis je l'aurai quand sachant que je l'ai commandé mardi 9 decembre a 11h55

Merci


----------



## Ineilaur (10 Décembre 2008)

ça y est mon macbook alu est arrivé chez moi, malheureusement je rentre que demain soir (encore 24h a tenir 

Pour ton macbook, le mien est arrivé 5 jours après (commandé vendredi soir) donc je dirai lundi... patience


----------



## adrien2010 (12 Décembre 2008)

J'en peux plus d'attendre d'après ups mon mbp devrais être livré aujourd'hui , chapeau ups je l'ai commandé mardi et je l'aurais le vendredi !


----------



## Garibaldi (12 Décembre 2008)

C'est normal quand tu commandes un modele de base.
Ce n'est pas ups qui va plus vite(ils sont ponctuels et c'est pas si mal).
C'est la gestion d'apple qui n'est pas trop mal fichu(ils ont des stocks en europe pour les modèles de base.)
Donc ca va beaucoup plus vite.


----------



## adrien2010 (12 Décembre 2008)

ce n'était pas le modèle de base c'était le 2.53ghz 4go avec un dd 250go a 7200tr/min
je l'ai commandé mardi a 11h55 ( précis je sais !)
et je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui a 14h30 ! 
Donc chapeau apple ! Sa commence bien mais bon la il va falloir que j' attende la fin de la semaine prochaine , et oui les examens avant tout !


----------



## Garibaldi (12 Décembre 2008)

Cool!
Il est tout a fait possible que ce soit un modele "custom" d'un commande annulée(avant livraison) en cours ou "classique"(donc un peu en stock a l'avance).


----------



## adrien2010 (12 Décembre 2008)

Oui c'est vrai !
en tout cas il est magnifique


----------



## macaddicted (19 Décembre 2008)

commandé mon MacBook alu ce mercredi 
livraison prévue aujourd'hui par UPS, parti directement de Hollande, je comprends mieux ! mon MB blanc avait mis 10 jours pour être livré ...

bref, UPS me contacte, vous êtes bien là ? voui voui ! 
tout content j'accueille le livreur .... qui m'annonce qu'il n'y a qu'un colis sur 2 ! erreur de trie, mon MB est à Marseille ! donc livraison prévue lundi ! :rateau:
je peux me consoler avec l'applecare bien reçu ce jour en attendant !

en réfléchissant, je me demande si le livreur n'espérait pas un peu que je sois absent .....

il y a un CD Techtools qui accompagne l'AC ... c'est bien TechTools ? 

long WE ....


----------



## Aaliyah (12 Janvier 2009)

Bahhh ,la je dis bravo à Apple ,
1ere commande effectué sur le store belge ,j'ai commandé un mbp 15" avec quelques options ,
la commande à été faite le jeudi 08/01/2009 à 01h00 du matin ,le vendredi soir le mbp était prêt à être expedié,
samedi 10/01 il se trouvais à shangai,
dimanche 11/01 il se trouvais en Korée :

INCHEON,
                                                           KR                                                                                                                               11/01/2009                                                                                                                10:05                                                                                                   LECTURE AU DEPART                         
et la miracle ce midi ups sonne pour me livré mon premier mbp

je suis assez etonné des efforts fait pour la livraion ,lors de la commande la prevision de la livraison était pour le 16/01 ou 19/1,


----------



## ikeke (12 Janvier 2009)

Effectivement ils ont fait super vite ! Perso j'ai commandé jeudi matin à 10h un imac il vient juste de passer ce matin en prêt à expédier. Reception toujours prévu le 14 ou le 15. Les délais devraient être respectés.

En tout cas Félicitation pour ton MBP ! Amuse toi bien


----------



## twoletters (13 Janvier 2009)

Bizarre bizarre...

MacBook Alu commandé vendredi soir sur l'Apple Store. Quelques heures plus tard, e-mail de reception comme quoi l'article a été expédié.

Lundi matin : reception du tracking UPS et depuis, je reste bloqué sur "Infos facturation reçues" et "Expédition acheminée" sur le tracking de l'Apple Store.

Or, la livraison était prévue pour demain. Que se passe t-il ????


----------



## ikeke (13 Janvier 2009)

twoletters a dit:


> Or, la livraison était prévue pour demain. Que se passe t-il ????


Et sur le site d'UPS, il est dit quoi concernant ton colis ? Tu dois pouvoir voir où il se trouve et donc savoir si éventuellement il sera là demain.

Perso, mon iMac est toujours en "Attente d'expédition" alors que la réception est prévue pour demain ou le 15... A mon avis, ca risque d'être mort pour cette semaine 
L'attente de la livraison c'est quand même ce qu'il y a de pire pour les nerfs


----------



## twoletters (13 Janvier 2009)

Y'a écrit "infos de facturation reçues". Et c'est tout. 


Je compte appeler demain matin Apple si rien ne bouge d'ici là.


----------



## ikeke (13 Janvier 2009)

twoletters a dit:


> Y'a écrit "infos de facturation reçues". Et c'est tout.
> 
> 
> Je compte appeler demain matin Apple si rien ne bouge d'ici là.



Effectivement si tu n'as pas de nouvelle, ils pourront peut etre t'aider.
Je viens de retourner sur le store, mon imac est passé en expédié mais la date de reception est passée au 19


----------



## poussinette21 (13 Janvier 2009)

Quant à moi, j'ai commandé le nouveau macbook alu ainsi qu'une imprimante et qu'une housse le *2 janvier*. Ma commande a été expédiée le *9 janvier* de Chine, et depuis plus de nouvelles et aucun numéro de tracking. 

Je ne sais toujours pas quel transporteur prendra en charge ma commande, au lieu de ça, j'ai marqué ça sur l'Apple store depuis 5 jours : "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur", et ça devant Etat actuel de l'expédition : "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 14 janvier" (demain).

Ma date de livraison est estimée au 19 janvier, c'est à dire lundi.

J'ai des numéros de tracking sur l'apple store us : 2 numéros en WW, et un numéro correspondant au transporteur Kuenhe & Nagel (certainement le transporteur de Chine à la Hollande), mais le numéro ne marche pas sur leur site. De plus, aucun numéro de marche ni sur UPS ni sur TNT... :hein:

J'en ai trop marre d'attendre !! J'ai appelé Apple hier et aujourd'hui : un gars m'a dit hier que mon macbook était arrivé au Luxembourg et allait rejoindre les Pays Bas où mes deux autres colis l'y attendent déjà, et aujourd'hui un autre gars me dit qu'il n'est pas du tout au Luxembourg mais dans les airs direction les Pays Bas directement... :mouais:Alors qui croire ?? Où est mon colis ???? 
Il est censé être parti depuis 4 jours, il doit quand même être arrivé au dépot des Pays Bas, non ?
Surtout qu'apparemment, il n'y a pas beaucoup de demandes en ce moment, juste après Noël...

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me renseigner ?


----------



## poussinette21 (13 Janvier 2009)

twoletters a dit:


> Y'a écrit "infos de facturation reçues". Et c'est tout.
> 
> 
> Je compte appeler demain matin Apple si rien ne bouge d'ici là.




Tu devrai appeler directement UPS, ils pourront te renseigner et te dire s'ils comptent te livrer demain ou non.
Tiens nous au courant et dis nous quand tu le reçois !


----------



## twoletters (14 Janvier 2009)

Ouf ! Le macbook est en cours de livraison selon UPS. Ça devrait être imminent maintenant !


----------



## poussinette21 (14 Janvier 2009)

poussinette21 a dit:


> Quant à moi, j'ai commandé le nouveau macbook alu ainsi qu'une imprimante et qu'une housse le *2 janvier*. Ma commande a été expédiée le *9 janvier* de Chine, et depuis plus de nouvelles et aucun numéro de tracking.
> 
> Je ne sais toujours pas quel transporteur prendra en charge ma commande, au lieu de ça, j'ai marqué ça sur l'Apple store depuis 5 jours : "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur", et ça devant Etat actuel de l'expédition : "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 14 janvier" (demain).
> 
> ...




Personne pour me répondre ??


----------



## mastrouz (14 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous...

C'est dingue comme c'est dur de patienter quand on veut un super nouveau joujou !!!

Voilà mon cas :

MBP 2,4 GHZ + télécommande + imprimante Pixma PM 540  commandée le 06/01 au soir (après la keynote, au cas où les prix auraient baissé... mais non !)

Lundi 12, 17h00, état passé en Prêt à être expédié, à 23h00, expédié.

et maintenant, et ce depuis hier soir (19h00 approx...) :














Alors 2 questions, suivant votre expérience :

- où est/sont mon/mes paquet(s) ?
-Puis-je espérer une livraison le 16/01 ? ou la date de livraison estimée (22/01) ?


Merci de me répondre... ça m'évitera de passer tout mon temps libre à faire cmd-R...

Merci siouplé !

Profitez bien, tous ceux qui l'ont reçu !

Ciao

Mastrouz


----------



## poussinette21 (14 Janvier 2009)

mastrouz a dit:


> Salut à tous...
> 
> C'est dingue comme c'est dur de patienter quand on veut un super nouveau joujou !!!
> 
> ...




Alors tout d'abord, pour une livraison chez toi le 16, c'est mort... En effet, le 16 janvier pour toi, correspond à la date à laquelle il devrait arriver à l'entrepôt Apple en Hollande. En espérant que ton 16 ne change pas. Pour moi, c'était le 12 au départ et c'est passé au 14, c'est à dire aujourd'hui, et toujours pas de nouvelles. Je note au passage que cette date correspond logiquement à la date à laquelle tu reçois un numéro de tracking et un transporteur associé (TNT ou UPS).

Normalement, tu devrais recevoir ton MBP la semaine prochaine (le 22 semble une date cohérente), mais ne compte pas sur vendredi. Une fois le numéro de tracking reçu (si un jour on le reçois ! ), il faut compter entre 48 et 72 h max avant d'arriver chez toi.


----------



## mastrouz (14 Janvier 2009)

Merci Poussinette, pour ta réponse rapide et tristement claire...
J'espère que mon iBook G4 1GHz de plus de 4 ans tiendra jusque là... j'ai l'impression que chaque nouveau jour sera son dernier !

Je te souhaite qu'il te parvienne au plus vite !

*Au fait... le fait de commander une telecommande et une imprimante en plus rallonge-t-il le processus global ?*


----------



## poussinette21 (14 Janvier 2009)

mastrouz a dit:


> Merci Poussinette, pour ta réponse rapide et tristement claire...
> J'espère que mon iBook G4 1GHz de plus de 4 ans tiendra jusque là... j'ai l'impression que chaque nouveau jour sera son dernier !
> 
> Je te souhaite qu'il te parvienne au plus vite !
> ...



Malheureusement oui, ça rallonge généralement de 2 ou 3 jours, car les colis vont tous se centraliser à Eindhoven aux Pays Bas. puis ils seront réunis en un seul gros colis qui enfin sera confié au transporteur qui te le livrera.
Si tu avais commandé un MBP non modifié, et sans aucun produit ou accessoire supplémentaire, il serait parti plus vite, et tu aurais eu un numéro de suivi dès l'expédition depuis la Chine (c'est pour ça que certains réussissent à suivre leur colis dès la sortie de Chine...).


----------



## llama (15 Janvier 2009)

poussinette21 a dit:


> Malheureusement oui, ça rallonge généralement de 2 ou 3 jours, car les colis vont tous se centraliser à Eindhoven aux Pays Bas. puis ils seront réunis en un seul gros colis qui enfin sera confié au transporteur qui te le livrera.
> Si tu avais commandé un MBP non modifié, et sans aucun produit ou accessoire supplémentaire, il serait parti plus vite, et tu aurais eu un numéro de suivi dès l'expédition depuis la Chine (c'est pour ça que certains réussissent à suivre leur colis dès la sortie de Chine...).




Courage poussinette, je viens de lire ton post plus haut, je suis dans le même cas que toi 
"Date de livraison estimée 19 Jan. 2009 (sujet à changement)"

Ca a l'air de bouger à l'instant en fait, le statut est passé à "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)".

Dans tous les cas pas de panique tu peux toujours compter sur la livraison le 19, on a encore 3 jours ouvrés (et demi) devant nous =)


----------



## poussinette21 (15 Janvier 2009)

Oui en effet tu as raison ! Ca bouge enfin !! J'ai enfin mon numéro de tracking d'UPS, je n'y croyais plus ! Mes colis sont actuellement en transit à Eindhoven aux Pays Bas. C'est marqué "lecture à l'origine" et j'attend que ça passe à "lecture au départ" impatemment...
Lundi il est chez moi !!

Et toi, tu en est au même point ?


----------



## llama (16 Janvier 2009)

Pareil, nos colis doivent voyager ensemble 
Ils ont passé la nuit à Bruxelles apparemment. Allez, plus que trois jours ! Je comprends ton impatience, j'ai moi aussi passé la semaine à scruter les informations d'expédition sur le site d'Apple... =)


----------



## alargeau (16 Janvier 2009)

Salut tout le monde,
j'ai reçu une notification d'expédition de la part d'Apple avec un numéro de référence d'expédition. Est-ce que ce numéro uniquement composé de chiffres est celui pour le tracking car il ne fonctionne nulle part, et sur le site d'Apple, je ne vois absolument rien. Merci.


----------



## llama (16 Janvier 2009)

Salut Alargeau,

Pour plus d'info sur ta commande, rdv sur : http://store.apple.com/fr/orderstatus

Tu entres le numéro de commande (W....) et le code postal de ton adresse de livraison. Tu arriveras sur le récapitulatif de ta commande. Là tu pourras cliquer sur le bouton "Suivre cette expédition". Une nouvelle page s'ouvre : tu pourras y trouver les détails de l'expédition de ton colis.


----------



## ikeke (16 Janvier 2009)

alargeau a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> j'ai reçu une notification d'expédition de la part d'Apple avec un numéro de référence d'expédition. Est-ce que ce numéro uniquement composé de chiffres est celui pour le tracking car il ne fonctionne nulle part, et sur le site d'Apple, je ne vois absolument rien. Merci.



J'ai eu un n° de tracking composé exclusivement de chiffre les premières 12/24h, impossible de savoir a quoi il correspondait. Ensuite, une fois qu'UPS gére le colis tu as un numéro composé de chiffres et de lettres et commençant en général par 1Z
Une fois que tu as le numéro UPS, tu peux avoir des infos plus précises que sur le site d'Apple en faisant le suivi directement sur le site d'UPS


----------



## alargeau (16 Janvier 2009)

Exact !! Merci bien !


----------



## poussinette21 (16 Janvier 2009)

llama a dit:


> Pareil, nos colis doivent voyager ensemble
> Ils ont passé la nuit à Bruxelles apparemment. Allez, plus que trois jours ! Je comprends ton impatience, j'ai moi aussi passé la semaine à scruter les informations d'expédition sur le site d'Apple... =)



Oui ils doivent être ensemble ! Le mien est depuis ce matin sur Paris et n'a apparemment pas bougé depuis... Il devrait arriver à mon dépot ce soir ou demain au plus tard, et je me pointerai là bas pour essayer de l'avoir. On verra si UPS veut bien me le laisser. Sinon tant pis, je devrai attendre lundi.


----------



## Nitiel (16 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Vous qui connaissez UPS, TNT, ... par coeur. J'ai une question a vous poser, le SAV d'Apple m'envoie un cadeaux en compensation de gros problème que j'ai u avec mon iphone 3G, aujourd'hui j'ai reçus le numéro UPS pour le suivi, c'est en "information de facturation reçus", voilà mes question, mon colis part de hollande ou de chine ? et quand le recevrai-je ? Parce que je suis de plus en plus impatient de "jouer" avec :rateau:

Le cadeaux c'est un LED cinema display.

merci


----------



## ikeke (16 Janvier 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous qui connaissez UPS, TNT, ... par coeur. J'ai une question a vous poser, le SAV d'Apple m'envoie un cadeaux en compensation de gros problème que j'ai u avec mon iphone 3G, aujourd'hui j'ai reçus le numéro UPS pour le suivi, c'est en "information de facturation reçus", voilà mes question, mon colis part de hollande ou de chine ? et quand le recevrai-je ? Parce que je suis de plus en plus impatient de "jouer" avec :rateau:
> 
> ...



Joli cadeau ! :love:
C'est l'histoire de 2 ou 3 jours normalement.
Pour savoir exactement d'où part ton colis, où il est, etc... tu peux te rendre sur cette page http://www.ups.com/ si ton numéro de tracking commence par 1Z
Dans le cadre "Suivre les colis et le fret" qui se trouve sur la gauche, fait un copier/coller du numéro de tracking et clique sur "Suivi".


----------



## Nitiel (17 Janvier 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Joli cadeau ! :love:
> C'est l'histoire de 2 ou 3 jours normalement.



Ok merci, ce matin a m'indique une date pour mardi 20 janvier.



ikeke a dit:


> Pour savoir exactement d'où part ton colis, où il est, etc... tu peux te rendre sur cette page http://www.ups.com/ si ton numéro de tracking commence par 1ZDans le cadre "Suivre les colis et le fret" qui se trouve sur la gauche, fait un copier/coller du numéro de tracking et clique sur "Suivi".



Cela ne dit pas d'où part le colis mais juste quand UPS va le chercher en hollande.

Mon colis a du partir directement de hollande car il fallut que 24H pour que j'ai le numéro de suivi UPS et normalement il faut 1 semaine quand le produit par de chine.


----------



## poussinette21 (19 Janvier 2009)

Bon, mon macbook devrait m'être livré aujourd'hui... Enfin...Après une si longue attente.
UPS n'est pas encore passé. J'espère que le livreur ne va pas faire son malpropre et qu'il va sonner à mon interphone. S'il me dit "N'était pas présent" ou encore "code porte inconnu", je pête un plomb !! C'est vrai, je reste toute la journée dans mon appartement exprès, en tournant en rond et en descendant voir à la boîte aux lettres toutes les heures (au cas où il y aurait eu un avis de passage...), c'est pas pour qu'ils le disent que j'étais absente ! Bref, j'espère que tout se passera bien...
J'en ai marre d'attendre !! Je suis trop impatiente ! Plus que quelques heures maxi normalement...


----------



## mastrouz (19 Janvier 2009)

Enfin, un numero UPS ! Je n'y croyais plus. Livraison prévue Mercredi.

Poussinette, il faut que tu prennes des photos de toi quand tu reçois le paquet et que tu les mettes en ligne !

Profite bien...

En attendant je vais acheter une housse LArobe pour ma nouvelle perle !


----------



## llama (19 Janvier 2009)

poussinette21 a dit:


> Bon, mon macbook devrait m'être livré aujourd'hui... Enfin...Après une si longue attente.
> UPS n'est pas encore passé. J'espère que le livreur ne va pas faire son malpropre et qu'il va sonner à mon interphone. S'il me dit "N'était pas présent" ou encore "code porte inconnu", je pête un plomb !! C'est vrai, je reste toute la journée dans mon appartement exprès, en tournant en rond et en descendant voir à la boîte aux lettres toutes les heures (au cas où il y aurait eu un avis de passage...), c'est pas pour qu'ils le disent que j'étais absente ! Bref, j'espère que tout se passera bien...
> J'en ai marre d'attendre !! Je suis trop impatiente ! Plus que quelques heures maxi normalement...



T'as de la chance si tu le reçois aujourd'hui... perso UPS vient de me livrer... l'imprimante. 

Attendre encore et encore... la journée de demain va être longue...

edit: bon en fait j'ai tout reçu, je suis au bureau et ma copine en vacances (vive la fac) a voulu me faire une blagounette...  vivement ce soir pour le déballage ^^


----------



## poussinette21 (19 Janvier 2009)

llama a dit:


> T'as de la chance si tu le reçois aujourd'hui... perso UPS vient de me livrer... l'imprimante.
> 
> Attendre encore et encore... la journée de demain va être longue...
> 
> edit: bon en fait j'ai tout reçu, je suis au bureau et ma copine en vacances (vive la fac) a voulu me faire une blagounette...  vivement ce soir pour le déballage ^^




Sympa la blague !! Elle a du bien rigoler !


----------



## NightWalker (19 Janvier 2009)

poussinette21 a dit:


> Sympa la blague !! Elle a du bien rigoler !



Et lui crise cardiaque...


----------



## llama (19 Janvier 2009)

Oui, j'ai surtout flippé en voyant le statut "livré" pour les 3 colis sur le site d'UPS alors que ma copine m'a assuré que seule l'imprimante était arrivée... 

Et toi poussinette ?


----------



## poussinette21 (19 Janvier 2009)

llama a dit:


> Oui, j'ai surtout flippé en voyant le statut "livré" pour les 3 colis sur le site d'UPS alors que ma copine m'a assuré que seule l'imprimante était arrivée...
> 
> Et toi poussinette ?



Ben, toujours pas d'UPS... Je désespère ! Je ne peut pas m'empêcher de tourner en rond, et du coup, le temps passe encore moins vite. J'ai surtout peur que le livreur ne se face même pas chier à sonner à mon interphone. Mais bon, il reste encore toute l'après midi à espérer.
Amuse toi bien ce soir ! En espérant que ça soit pareil pour moi 

Edit : ca y est ! UPS vient de passer et j'ai mes 3 colis !! Je suis super heureuse !


----------



## mastrouz (19 Janvier 2009)

Juste une petite précision SVP,

pour ceux qui ont reçu leurs paquets récemment, combien de temps ça prend entre le statut "Billing Information Received" et un statut plus explicite, qui dit OÙ est mon paquet en ce moment ?

Merci par avance !

Au fait Poussinette, c'est quoi que t'avais commandé ?

Moi c'est un MBP 15,4" 2,4 GHz 2Go Ram (j'en rajouterai plus tard, mais celle d'apple est vraiment hors de prix)
un imprimante multi fonction (90&#8364; de reduc, donc 0&#8364; au total)


----------



## Lullaby382 (19 Janvier 2009)

Ca c'est une excellente question, parce que je suis dans le même cas avec mon iMac...


----------



## mastrouz (19 Janvier 2009)

Ok, je viens d'appeler Apple, qui me garantit que c'est normal, et que je peux compter sur une livraison Mercredi 21 (comme indiqué sur le suivi de commande sur store.apple.fr/orderstatus, seule info disponible pour le moment).
Apparemment UPS ne fait pas d'actualisation du suivi en "live" mais actualise ses bases de données plusieurs fois dans la journée.
 La personne que j'ai eue m'a également proposé de surveiller cette livraison, et me contactera si il y a une anomalie... sympa !

Lullaby382, quand as tu passé commande et quelle date de livraison as-tu pour l'instant ?


----------



## Lullaby382 (19 Janvier 2009)

J'ai passé commande samedi, et je dois la recevoir mercredi 21 également^^


----------



## llama (19 Janvier 2009)

Ca devrait arriver vite pour vous deux =)

Le plus dur pour nous était d'attendre des nouvelles de nos macbooks provenant de Chine, mais vos colis partent directement des Pays Bas. 

Dans tous les cas vous pouvez compter sur la date estimée


----------



## mastrouz (19 Janvier 2009)

Pfffff veinard va !

Je l'ai commandé le 06 Janvier...

Tu as pris un ordi seul en configuration normale ? ou tu as apporté des modifs à la config ?

Apparemment ça rallonge à mort les délais de rajouter une télécommande et commander une imprimante en même temps !

Mais bon, si je l'avais acheté à la Fnac ou un premium reseller, je n'aurais bénéficié ni de 90 de reduc sur l imprimante, ni des 12% de reduc sur le MBP !


----------



## mastrouz (19 Janvier 2009)

Merci Llama (appelle ou flamme, en español ??? tiens je viens de réaliser que mon ñ va me manquer sur mon clavier français...). Remarque en attendant, j'ai le temps de choper plein d'apps pour garnir le disque dur du MBP...


----------



## Lullaby382 (19 Janvier 2009)

lol je l'ai commandé sur le refurb^^ Et j'ai eu de la chance, parce que j'ai pris en plus la clé usb tnt, et elle était indiqué avec un délai de 3 à 5 jours, hors tout était expédié le soir même...


----------



## poussinette21 (19 Janvier 2009)

mastrouz a dit:


> Juste une petite précision SVP,
> 
> pour ceux qui ont reçu leurs paquets récemment, combien de temps ça prend entre le statut "Billing Information Received" et un statut plus explicite, qui dit OÙ est mon paquet en ce moment ?
> 
> ...




J'avais commandé le 02 janvier un macbook  13 '' alu 2 GHz avec 4Go de Ram + une imprimante comme la tienne remboursée + une housse.
Pour répondre à ta question, entre le moment où mon colis est parti de Chine et le moment où j'ai eu le tracking UPS, il s'est passé 6 jours. Une fois le tracking obtenu, ça va très vite. Au départ, sur le site d'UPS tu auras "infos facturation reçues" puis ça passera à "en transit" rapidement (max 1 jour). A partir de là, tu peux cliquer sur Afficher tous les colis puis sur visualiser l'état de vos colis. Là, tu pourras suivre ton colis.


----------



## mastrouz (19 Janvier 2009)

Merci poussinette, 

Tu tapes ton message sur ton nouveau MacBook ?

Je viens d'aller acheter une housse aussi, une Be-eZ LArobe, ça a l'air vraiment robuste et bien fini !


----------



## Lullaby382 (19 Janvier 2009)

Mon colis est à Bruxelles en Belgique^^ Je pense qu'il sera demain matin en france, et dans la journée chez moi^^


----------



## llama (20 Janvier 2009)

J'ai passé la soirée d'hier à m'amuser avec mon nouveau jouet... une vraie bombe =)

Bon courage à ceux qui attendent...


----------



## Lullaby382 (20 Janvier 2009)

Merci, le mien est partie de Bruxelles à 11h30 ce matin, je doute de l'avoir ce soir, même en allant le chercher au dépot, donc sans doute demain...


----------



## Chtiterikku (20 Janvier 2009)

Juste une question qui n'a rien à voir avec le sujet originel, mais comment faites-vous pour avoir le coupon de 90 pour l'imprimante ? 

Merci.

Edit : snif, offre valable pour une commande passée avant le 6 janvier ...


----------



## Wund3r (20 Janvier 2009)

J'ai commandé un MBP Unibody hier soir, 30min après, il est passé à "Prêt(s) à l'expédition", ils prévoient de l'expédier aujourd'hui et estiment la livraison le 22, mais ça ne bouge pas de statut je le vois donc mal arrivé le 22. 
Apparemment il partirait d'Irlande il était 6h35 PM quand je l'ai commandé sur le site et chez moi 19h35 soit 1h de décalage.

EDIT : Commande expédié même pas 5 minutes après avoir posté "j'ai parlé trop vite" =)


----------



## poussinette21 (20 Janvier 2009)

llama a dit:


> J'ai passé la soirée d'hier à m'amuser avec mon nouveau jouet... une vraie bombe =)
> 
> Bon courage à ceux qui attendent...



Pareil que toi, j'ai passé ma soirée dessus. Il est superbe !! Comme c'est mon tout premier mac, je patauge un peu, mais ça commence à aller un peu mieux... C'est assez déroutant quand même, mais quelle belle machine ! Adieu Windows ! 
Idem : bon courage à ceux qui attendent


----------



## Nitiel (20 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de ce recevoir mon LED Cinema Display 24" d'Apple, qu'il est beau, qu'il est majestueux !


----------



## mastrouz (20 Janvier 2009)

Youhouhouh !
Demain, c'est sur...
Apres deux jours immobile en NL, mon MBP est à CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               01/20/2009                                                                                                                8:30 P.M.                                                                                                   DEPARTURE SCAN                                                                                               
demain, je sors pas de chez moi !

eheheheheheheheheh


----------



## Lullaby382 (21 Janvier 2009)

lol Le mien est dans mon centre de tri, il doit être livré dans la journée!! Je sens que ce soir je vais rentrer tôt des cours lol


----------



## Wund3r (21 Janvier 2009)

Le mien était a Bruxelles ce matin après avoir pris l'avion hier soir donc je pense qu'il va arriver dans la journée sur Paris soit je l'aurais pour demain =)
C'est rapide n'empêche.


----------



## Lullaby382 (21 Janvier 2009)

iMac arrivé, évidemment l'adapteur mini dvi / vga décrit ds le contenu du colis n'est pas dedans et au déballage, l'imac est plein de condensation...
Je sens que je vais devoir appeler apple pr réclamer l'adaptateur...


----------



## mastrouz (21 Janvier 2009)

J'allais écrire un message, mais UPS vient de me laisser 2 paquets, alors je vous laisse...

Youpi


----------



## Wund3r (21 Janvier 2009)

mastrouz a dit:


> J'allais écrire un message, mais UPS vient de me laisser 2 paquets, alors je vous laisse...
> 
> Youpi



Pfff vantard :hein:, vivement demain que je le reçois 

Edit: L'attente étant trop longue j'ai allumé un Macintosh SE :s

Edit 2 : Mon MBP est arrivé au Chilly à Paris yeahhh


----------



## mastrouz (21 Janvier 2009)

Raaaahhhhhh l'extase !
Enfin, mon MBP dans les mains...
Par contre, j'ai lancé la mise à jour de logiciel... et il a planté ! Dégouté, mais à la deuxième, ok !
Après midi installation Adobe CS4 Premium, Logic Studio, Final Cut Pro, Pro Tools, et configuration...
J'espère que ça ne va pas provoquer de désordres dans mon couple ! lol

Bonne chance à tous ceux qui attendent encore !

Le mien était à Chilly à 23h, et chez moi à Grenoble à 13h... une fois parti, ça va vite !


----------



## Wund3r (21 Janvier 2009)

mastrouz a dit:


> Raaaahhhhhh l'extase !
> Enfin, mon MBP dans les mains...



Ta pris quel modèle ? Celui de base ?


----------



## mastrouz (21 Janvier 2009)

Oui, le MBP de base, j'ajouterai de la mémoire moi même, on peut économiser 150&#8364; par rapport à si c'est apple qui l'installe. Il va super vite. Photoshop, c'est hallucinant avec la nVidia 9600... ça change de mon iBook G4 1GHz...


----------



## Wund3r (21 Janvier 2009)

mastrouz a dit:


> Oui, le MBP de base, j'ajouterai de la mémoire moi même, on peut économiser 150&#8364; par rapport à si c'est apple qui l'installe. Il va super vite. Photoshop, c'est hallucinant avec la nVidia 9600... ça change de mon iBook G4 1GHz...



Je vais avoir le même que toi. Moi non plus je n'ai pas pris d'options car trop cher et peur qu'ils abiment le MBP en même temps vu qu'ils en font toute la journée... Je rajouterai de la crucial en mémoire celle-ci.
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...rique_est_wme_soddr3_puis_ref_est_ins797.html


----------



## mastrouz (22 Janvier 2009)

Cool, j'avais pas trouvé ce produit et c'est vraiment le moins cher !


----------



## Célouskate (23 Janvier 2009)

J'ai commandé un MBalu de base ce midi... J'ai reçu le mail d'expédition vers 18h30 et là, sur le site d'UPS, il est à Eindhoven en "lecture au départ" à 22H30. 
La livraison est prévue pour lundi. 
Vous pensez que ça peut aller plus vite ou pas ? (Eindhoven-Nancy, c'est "pas loin" finalement !!!)
Ah j'ai hate !!!!!!!


----------



## Wund3r (23 Janvier 2009)

Bon moi j'ai recu le mien hier dans l'après-midi après avoir marché en rond dans toute la baraque enfin bref il DEBOITE :love:.


Pour Célouskate : Moi je l'ai commandé lundi soir il a été expédié Mardi vers 15h & je l'ai recu jeudi vers 15h; t'inquiète pas ils sont rapide.


----------



## Math.p (23 Janvier 2009)

Hé ba pour moi livraison dans 2 semaines !

Commandé jeudi 22 un MacBook 2.4Ghz, modif au niveau de la RAM +4Go, modif au niveau du DD 320Go.

Livraison entre le 3 et 4 février. 

A ce rythme j'espère avoir iLife 09


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Janvier 2009)

Pas sûr, deux semaines est un délai max, tu peux très bien le recevoir dans le courant de la semaine prochaine. Dans ce cas iLife 09 n'y sera peut-être pas, mais tu as l'offre pour les acheteurs d'après le 5 janvier qui te permet de l'acheter à seulement 8,95 


----------



## Daveleballer (23 Janvier 2009)

Arf...
J'ai commandé le mien hier soir vers 2h30 sur refurb et ils m'ont bien envoyé le mail de confirmation, mais toujours pas la notification d'envoi, je ne sais pas quand je vais la recevoir.
Il y a marqué un délai de livraison de 24h donc je pense bientôt recevoir le mail, ah j'en peux déjà plus :rateau:...

++


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Janvier 2009)

C'est pas le délai de livraison 24 h mais le délai d'expédition. Normalement il devrait être envoyé aujourd'hui et tu l'auras probablement lundi.


----------



## Daveleballer (24 Janvier 2009)

C'est bon!
J'ai reçu plein de mail dans la soirée, il a décollé de Eindhoven et se trouvai à Bruxelles à 0:47 hier soir, cool!
Donc, la date butoire de livraison et le 27 Janvier cela fait Mardi donc, tant pis...
Je l'aurai voulu Lundi, j'attendrai un jour de plus :rateau: ...
UPS on l'air tout de même vachement compétent!

++


----------



## Math.p (24 Janvier 2009)

J'ai aussi reçu un mail ce matin, il est expédié ! 

Ca sera pas 2 semaines mais 1 visiblement


----------



## Chtiterikku (24 Janvier 2009)

J'ai également reçu un mail ce matin ! Il devrait arriver le 3 février ou avant !! J'ai hâte !!!!


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Janvier 2009)

N'oubliez pas de commander vos iLife '09 pour 8,95  une fois que vous aurez le numéro de série de la machine


----------



## Daveleballer (24 Janvier 2009)

Ah yes! Merci Boris! Je ne l'avais pas vu sur l'apple store, c'est cool de la part d'apple!
Je vais pouvoir jouer de la gratte avec Sting  ...

++


----------



## Math.p (24 Janvier 2009)

Quel abruti je fais...

J'viens de commander l'update alors qu'il est déjà dans mon MacBook avec un peu de chance... :afraid:


----------



## ikeke (24 Janvier 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> N'oubliez pas de commander vos iLife '09 pour 8,95  une fois que vous aurez le numéro de série de la machine



Tu l'as commandé également, j'ai expédition prévue le 30 alors qu'il a été commandé y'a quelques jours.


----------



## fairway (24 Janvier 2009)

Commande d'un MB 2.0ghz ce jour.
Envoi sous 5 jours ouvrés.
J'ai oublié de demander mais je suppose qu'il sera avec Ilife 09.


----------



## ikeke (24 Janvier 2009)

fairway a dit:


> J'ai oublié de demander mais je suppose qu'il sera avec Ilife 09.



Pas sûr, ca sera la surprise


----------



## fairway (24 Janvier 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Pas sûr, ca sera la surprise


Ah ? Ce serait un comble de commander en 2009 un MB avec Ilife08 alors que le 09 est sorti.....

Ca s'passe comme ça chez Apple ?
J'espère qu'il ne vont pas me le livrer avec tiger !!!


----------



## ikeke (24 Janvier 2009)

fairway a dit:


> Ah ? Ce serait un comble de commander en 2009 un MB avec Ilife08 alors que le 09 est sorti.....
> 
> Ca s'passe comme ça chez Apple ?


Tout dépend du stock qu'ils avait prêt d'avance je pense. 
je ne sais pas si parmi les gens qui ont reçu leur mac ces derniers jours certains avait déjà iLife 09 mais il ne me semble pas


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Janvier 2009)

Il ne me semble pas qu'iLife '09 soit déjà disponible donc ça devrait être le '08 avec vos Mac.


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Janvier 2009)

Ah j'ai peut-être dit une bêtise, le miens est passé en "prêt à l'expédition". On verra bien ce que ça donne...


----------



## ikeke (24 Janvier 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Il ne me semble pas qu'iLife '09 soit déjà disponible donc ça devrait être le '08 avec vos Mac.



C'est ce que j'avais lu également. Debut de semaine, tu auras reçu le tiens on sera fixé.


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Janvier 2009)

Je ne parlais pas d'un Mac mais de iLife '09


----------



## ikeke (25 Janvier 2009)

Au temps pour moi....


----------



## Aaliyah (25 Janvier 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Je ne parlais pas d'un Mac mais de iLife '09



+1 même chose pour moi,prêt à l'expedition


----------



## Math.p (25 Janvier 2009)

MacBook à Cologne (Allemagne) après avoir transité par Shangaï et Incheo (Corée). Livraison prévue par UPS demain !


----------



## ikeke (26 Janvier 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Ah j'ai peut-être dit une bêtise, le miens est passé en "prêt à l'expédition". On verra bien ce que ça donne...


Tiens le miens aussi. Ce n'est plus qu'une histoire de quelques jours


----------



## Célouskate (26 Janvier 2009)

MB reçu ce matin !!!!!!!!
Il était gelé, brrrr !
La batterie charge...
Il est beau !!!


----------



## fairway (26 Janvier 2009)

Célouskate a dit:


> MB reçu ce matin !!!!!!!!


tu l'as reçu avec Ilife08 ou 09 ?


----------



## Chtiterikku (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonne question ça ... J'aimerais bien savoir étant donné que le mien est en route (enfin j'espère) ... 

Il faut combien de temps généralement avant d'avoir un numéro  de tracking UPS ? 
Et combien de temps pour être débité également ? 

Merci.


----------



## Math.p (26 Janvier 2009)

J'ai eu mon numéro de tracking rapidement, le jour même de l'envoi. 

Tu peux le trouver dans ton suivi d'expédition dispo sur le site d'Apple.

Moi c'est marqué "livraison en cours" ! Encore une chance que je n'ai pas cours aujourd'hui 

Quant au payement, toujours rien! A ce rythme je vais récupérer le MB avant d'être débité.


----------



## Chtiterikku (26 Janvier 2009)

Oui, ça me ferais bien rire de récupérer mon MB avant le paiement. 
La ça vient de bouger : c'est marqué que mon expédition est acheminée, le 26 janvier. 

J'espère qu'il va arriver vite, mon vieux PC est en train de rendre l'âme XD


----------



## Célouskate (26 Janvier 2009)

fairway a dit:


> tu l'as reçu avec Ilife08 ou 09 ?


ILife 08...

Sinon, j'ai pas été débitée pour l'instant !


----------



## Math.p (26 Janvier 2009)

J'ai reçu le mien y'a 30 minutes !

Quel packaging de malade, déjà j'avais été bluffé par le MBP, c'est awesome.

iLife 08 pour moi aussi. Et toujours pas de débit sur le compte en banque


----------



## tigroux44 (26 Janvier 2009)

iLife '08 ici aussi, normal mon MBA a été construit entre le 5 et le 10 janvier 2009 (voir serial number); pas d'iLife '09 à cette époque.


sinon, je n'ai pas été débité également, mais çà commence à faire long depuis mercredi, ils ne sont pas préssés. Quand on voit que pour certains commerçants le débit est effectué le lendemain, là pour une somme important ils pourraient un peu plus se remuer.

Ce n'est pas top de se trimbaler avec 1600 sur son CCP (je connais une meilleure solution pour épargner) lol


----------



## Chtiterikku (26 Janvier 2009)

Aïe le MB vient d'être débité ça fait mal XD

Mais toujours pas de tracking UPS ...


----------



## Boris 41 (26 Janvier 2009)

Mon iLife '09 vient d'être expédié, bonne nouvelle pour les prochain acheteurs qui seront probablement livrés avec la version '09


----------



## fairway (27 Janvier 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Il ne me semble pas qu'iLife '09 soit déjà disponible donc ça devrait être le '08 avec vos Mac.


Je viens d'appeler Apple. Mon MB sera livré avec Ilife'09.

D'ailleurs, à priori, ils le sont tous depuis le 06 janvier.


----------



## ikeke (27 Janvier 2009)

fairway a dit:


> D'ailleurs, à priori, ils le sont tous depuis le 06 janvier.


A priori ce n'est pas le cas, des gens qui avaient commandé leur MB après cette date l'ont reçu il y a quelques jours avec ilife08. Mon iMac 24" 2.8Ghz CTO commandé le 8 et préparé le 10 était aussi avec iLife 08.. à mon avis iLife09 en natif ca doit être tout tout récent


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Janvier 2009)

Oui c'est tout récent, probablement pour les commandes passées depuis la semaine dernière.

Mon iLife '09 est arrivé ce matin


----------



## fairway (27 Janvier 2009)

Je ne vous rapporte que ce que m'a dit le gars d'Apple.


----------



## ikeke (27 Janvier 2009)

fairway a dit:


> Je ne vous rapporte que ce que m'a dit le gars d'Apple.


oui, pas de souci, ce était pas une remarque négative contre toi


----------



## tigroux44 (28 Janvier 2009)

FAUX.

j'ai commandé un MBA revB mercredi dernier, reçu ce lundi 26, mais j'ai iLife '08. De toute manière je ne m'attendais pas à '09.

Cela dépend de la construction de votre machine (visible grâce au serial). Le mien a été construit entre le 5 et le 10 janvier. Donc pas de '09 encore dedans.


et je pense que pour les achats Neuf, il n'y aura pas de iLife '09 directement pré-installé avant fin février début mars.

A mon avis, ils vont faire comme pour ceux qui ont reçu leurs Mac Refurb avec '09 : leur mettre le DVD de MAJ dedans; gratuitement au lieu des 8,95 à régler. c'est déjà pas mal.

mais çà prendra un peu de temps, de le mettre en pré-instal, et sur les DVD Leopard d'installation et de restore.


----------



## fairway (28 Janvier 2009)

Et bien on verra.
Le gars d'Apple m'a affirmé qu'il sera avec Ilife '09.
Après, qu'il soit pré-installé ou sur DVD, peu importe.

Ca ne doit pas etre dur à installer sur un Mac non ?


----------



## Chtiterikku (28 Janvier 2009)

J'ai reçu la facture aujourd'hui et le tracking dit qu'il était ce soir (18h46) à Eindhoven, en statut "lecture de l'origine" ^^

D'après vos expériences respectives, je peux l'attendre pour quand ?


----------



## twinworld (28 Janvier 2009)

pour la date indiquée dans le suivi de votre transporteur.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Janvier 2009)

Tu es où ?

Si tu n'es pas dans la région parisienne, ce sera pour après demain normalement...


----------



## Chtiterikku (28 Janvier 2009)

Youhou j'avais pas vu qu'ils indiquaient une date sur le site d'ups ... Il est prévu pour le 30 janvier !!! 

Oui je suis de la région parisienne ça devrait aller  J'ai hâte !


----------



## NightWalker (28 Janvier 2009)

Chtiterikku a dit:


> Oui je suis de la région parisienne ça devrait aller  J'ai hâte !



surveille quand même le suivi demain


----------



## Chtiterikku (28 Janvier 2009)

La ça serait du pur bonheur 

Je vous tiendrais au courant de toute façon héhé ^^


----------



## fairway (29 Janvier 2009)

Ma commande a été expédiée aujourd'hui.
Si je pouvais l'avoir demain pour apprendre ce week end à maitriser la bete.... :rateau:


----------



## Chtiterikku (29 Janvier 2009)

Huhu Mon MB est à 60km de chez moi !! Encore un effort et je l'ai aujourd'hui !


----------



## fairway (29 Janvier 2009)

fairway a dit:


> Ma commande a été expédiée aujourd'hui.
> Si je pouvais l'avoir demain pour apprendre ce week end à maitriser la bete.... :rateau:


Colis en transit à Shanguaï.

Livraison prévue lundi 02/02.


----------



## Heliodromel (29 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de recevoir ma commande passé le 17 janvier dernier !

Vraiment sublime !

Mais je dois bien le reconnaitre, habitué à l'univers win... et bien qu'ayant fait plusieurs séjours sous debian, je suis un peu perdu... Mais quelque part, c'est plutôt cool : ca me force à jouer avec ^^ et c'est vraiment agréable.

Bon, je vous pose néanmoins une question qui va probablement vous paraitre débile mais : comment faire pour savoir quel est la version d'iLife installé ?

(est ce simplement une question de suite logicielle ? Actuellement, j'ai itunes, garageBand d'installé,...)


----------



## mamateremo (29 Janvier 2009)

Chtiterikku a dit:


> Huhu Mon MB est à 60km de chez moi !! Encore un effort et je l'ai aujourd'hui !



Alors, alors, tu l'as eu?

Si dans ton suivi UPS c'est indiqué "out for delivery", c'est que tu l'auras dans la journée...


----------



## Chtiterikku (29 Janvier 2009)

mamateremo a dit:


> Alors, alors, tu l'as eu?
> 
> Si dans ton suivi UPS c'est indiqué "out for delivery", c'est que tu l'auras dans la journée...



Nooooon c'est toujours marqué en transit ... 
Je me fais plus trop d'idées la, mais bon si il arrive demain comme le prévoit le site, c'est déjà mieux que le 3 février qu'annonçait Apple


----------



## mamateremo (29 Janvier 2009)

Chtiterikku a dit:


> Nooooon c'est toujours marqué en transit ...
> Je me fais plus trop d'idées la, mais bon si il arrive demain comme le prévoit le site, c'est déjà mieux que le 3 février qu'annonçait Apple



Non, mais "out for delivery", c'est indiqué en bas de la page, là où tu as les villes par où il est passé...
Ah la la, les 24 dernières heures, ce sont les pires...


----------



## Chtiterikku (29 Janvier 2009)

Bah oui justement ... 

CHILLY MAZARIN, 
PARI,
                                                           FR                                                                                                                               29/01/2009                                                                                                                12:36                                                                                                    EN TRANSIT


----------



## mamateremo (29 Janvier 2009)

Sinon, si le depot n'est pas loin, tu peux toujours aller le chercher ce soir directement!


----------



## Chtiterikku (29 Janvier 2009)

Héhé j'aimerais bien mais c'est à 60 bornes et je ne suis pas véhiculée :s


----------



## mamateremo (29 Janvier 2009)

Une âme charitable pour conduire Mamzelle au dépôt?


----------



## Chtiterikku (29 Janvier 2009)

Ça serait le pied ça !! XD

Je vais attendre demain, je ne suis plus à un jour près ^^


----------



## twinworld (30 Janvier 2009)

Chtiterikku a dit:


> Je vais attendre demain, je ne suis plus à un jour près ^^


... ou l'expérience de la sagesse par l'achat d'un Mac sur l'Apple Store ;-))


----------



## Chtiterikku (30 Janvier 2009)

En même temps je fais souvent des achats d'objets situés en Asie et envoyés par des voies bien moins sûres que UPS et avec des délais affolants ! 

Donc j'ai appris à ronger mon frein


----------



## twinworld (30 Janvier 2009)

oui, c'est ce que je remarque ! Félicitations Siddartha-Chtiterikku


----------



## fairway (30 Janvier 2009)

Peut on modifier la date de livraison avec UPS ?
Que se passe t'il en cas d'absence ?

La date de livraison prévue est lundi 2 à mon bureau.
Le probleme est que je ne travaille pas lundi.......


----------



## Wund3r (30 Janvier 2009)

fairway a dit:


> Peut on modifier la date de livraison avec UPS ?
> Que se passe t'il en cas d'absence ?
> 
> La date de livraison prévue est lundi 2 à mon bureau.
> Le probleme est que je ne travaille pas lundi.......



Tes collègues vont s'amuser avec


----------



## Chtiterikku (30 Janvier 2009)

Aaaaaah Misère de misère ! Mon MB est noté en cours de livraison le problème est de je dois m'absenter une petite heure ... On croise fort fort les doigts ....


----------



## fairway (30 Janvier 2009)

Wund3r a dit:


> Tes collègues vont s'amuser avec




Justement, est ce qu'ils le donneraient à une collègue ? Ca m'arrangerait en fait.

...bon, à condition qu'elle le mette bien sous clés avec un gardien de nuit pour veiller au placard !


----------



## Wund3r (30 Janvier 2009)

fairway a dit:


> Justement, est ce qu'ils le donneraient à une collègue ? Ca m'arrangerait en fait.
> 
> ...bon, à condition qu'elle le mette bien sous clés avec un gardien de nuit pour veiller au placard !



Beh normalement c'est au nom marqué sur le carton que UPS doit remettre le colis, essaye de les appeler pour donner le nom de la personne qui le récupérera au final.


----------



## Chtiterikku (30 Janvier 2009)

Il est lààààà !!!! Quelle merveille je vous laisse, je vais l'allumer la ^^


----------



## ibonhomme (30 Janvier 2009)

Ravi pour toi. Pour ma part, Macbook blanc (nvidia) commandé le 22.
Et j'en suis là : 


Quelqu'un aurait des infos sur ce transporteur ?


----------



## tigroux44 (30 Janvier 2009)

avez vous iLife '09 remis gracieusement avec vos Mac reçus ce jour ?


----------



## Chtiterikku (30 Janvier 2009)

Et bien non pour ma part ... Je l'ai commandé le 24/01 pour info


----------



## ibonhomme (30 Janvier 2009)

Un peu de changement :


> État actuel de lexpédition   - Disponible pour livraison finale au client - 30 Jan. 2009
> Historique des événements - En cours de livraison - 29 Jan. 2009



J'étais chez moi toute la journée et maintenant je dois partir. Vont quand même pas passer maintenant ? grrrr


----------



## ikeke (30 Janvier 2009)

bonhomme44 a dit:


> Un peu de changement :
> 
> 
> J'étais chez moi toute la journée et maintenant je dois partir. Vont quand même pas passer maintenant ? grrrr



Jusque 18h30 ou 19h je crois....


----------



## Célouskate (1 Février 2009)

Je viens de faire la commande de la mise à jour de iLife 09, puisque j'ai reçu mon MB avec iLife 08 ! 
Pas mal leur solution à 9 euros !


----------



## fairway (2 Février 2009)

UPS c'est precis !
Depuis la preparation de la commande à Shangaï, ils prevoyaient une livraison aujourd'hui.
Et bien oui, je l'ai bien reçu ce matin. Il est en charge.

je suis tout excité et réfléchis déjà par quoi commencer dans les installations !!! 

Pour Ilife"09, je ne sais pas s'il est déjà installé mais en tout cas, j'ai le DVD dans la boite.


----------



## tigroux44 (2 Février 2009)

vous avez le DVD d'iLife de MAJ? ou le DVD iLife '09 tout court ?

remis gracieusement ? sans faire la demande à 8,95 ?

merci


----------



## fairway (2 Février 2009)

tigroux44 a dit:


> vous avez le DVD d'iLife de MAJ? ou le DVD iLife '09 tout court ?
> 
> remis gracieusement ? sans faire la demande à 8,95 ?
> 
> merci


Je ne sais pas , c'est marqué ILIFE09 cpu Drop-in DVD.
par contre je n'ai rien payé de plus.


----------



## fairway (2 Février 2009)

Faut laisser combien de temps un MB en charge ?


----------



## tigroux44 (2 Février 2009)

la première charge, il faut calibrer la batterie,

c'est un étalonnage de la batterie : voici le lien http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/9036.html

conseillé de le faire une fois par mois, mais surtout dès sa réception pour la calibrer.


----------



## ibonhomme (2 Février 2009)

Après diverses recherches sur le net puis appel sur applestore, le transporteur EAGLE affiché comme transporteur assigné pour ma commande est celui qui livre depuis la Chine. Mon précieux est toujours en transit. Livraison annoncée le 5 par le conseiller apple au téléphone. Frak, frak, frak.


----------



## fairway (2 Février 2009)

tigroux44 a dit:


> la première charge, il faut calibrer la batterie,
> 
> c'est un étalonnage de la batterie : voici le lien http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/9036.html
> 
> conseillé de le faire une fois par mois, mais surtout dès sa réception pour la calibrer.


Merci, je suis en train de suivre ces instructions


----------



## ibonhomme (4 Février 2009)

Reçu à l'instant. Je suis officielement Macuser.


----------



## _kal_ (7 Février 2009)

Salut à tous 

Je suis l'heureux acquereur d'un MBP unibody, actuellement en cours de livraison par UPS!
Ci dessous mon suivis d'expédition : 


> SHANGHAI, 07/02/2009                                                                                                                0:29                                                                                                   LECTURE D'EXPORTATION                                                                                                                                                                                                                      SHANGHAI,
> SHANGHAI, 06/02/2009                                                                                                                12:17                                                                                                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
> SHANGHAI, 06/02/2009                                                                                                                23:07                                                                                                   INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES





> Livraison programmée :                                                                              09/02/2009


Je crois les doigts pour que la livraison soit bien lundi :love:


----------



## falzar (9 Février 2009)

MBP 15 uni  commandé aujourd'hui à 19h sur le refurb. Délai de commande indiqué par Apple 24h, soit entre le 10 et le 12 février. le compte à rebours a commencé


----------



## falzar (12 Février 2009)

falzar a dit:


> MBP 15 uni commandé aujourd'hui à 19h sur le refurb. Délai de commande indiqué par Apple 24h, soit entre le 10 et le 12 février. le compte à rebours a commencé


 
MBP arrivé le 12 comme indiqué par Apple. livraison rapide.

encore un peu d'attente avant de découvrir mon nouvel outil de travail ce soir...


----------



## desertea (12 Février 2009)

Juste pour dire que j'ai reçu mon macbook pro cet après midi.
Commandé le 10/02 sur l'AS, avec l'option DD 7200 tr/min

Reçu donc le 12/02 !!


----------



## Antoine6259 (12 Février 2009)

J'ai commandé mon MacBook le 10 dans la matinée ! Ils m'ont dit que je devrais être livré le 18 ou le 19. Tout à l'heure je reçois la confirmation de l'envoi qui me confirme : "Avant le 20". Et là je vois :



> Date de livraison estimée : 16 Fév. 2009 (sujet à changement)
> État actuel de lexpédition  : En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables12 Fév. 2009


On verra bien !


----------



## llama (16 Février 2009)

Accrochez-vous bien à vos macbooks.... Et pour les fortunés, n'hésitez pas à payer une solution logicielle du genre LoJack ou bien Lockdown...
Je me suis fait agresser il y a une semaine, macbook volé par trois racailles qui iront pourrir en enfer. J'attends des nouvelles de mon assurance....

edit: une autre app qui m'a l'air bien sympa : http://www.gadgettrak.com/products/mac/


----------



## Antoine6259 (16 Février 2009)

Antoine6259 a dit:


> J'ai commandé mon MacBook le 10 dans la matinée ! Ils m'ont dit que je devrais être livré le 18 ou le 19. Tout à l'heure je reçois la confirmation de l'envoi qui me confirme : "Avant le 20". Et là je vois :
> 
> On verra bien !



Livré ce matin ! 
Là je découvre !

Et sinon, désolé pour toi llama


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Macbook commandé ce matin... Il est déjà expédié, par contre ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'il est expédié des *Pays-bas* !
J'avais déjà vu depuis la Chine, l'Irlande, mais pas des Pays-bas...
Pour info c'est le nouveau MacBook *blanc*, quelqu'un d'autre dans le même cas ?


----------



## ibonhomme (17 Février 2009)

Désolé pour toi llama. En esperant que cela s'arrangera.

Mon macbook blanc a fait le parcours : Chine, pays bas, Nantes. Pas de souci à se faire, je pense.


----------



## mAthyk (18 Février 2009)

J'ai commandé mon MBU 2.4hz avec la configuration standard hier vers 10h30 avec l'adapteur VGA et une imprimante(histoire de profiter des -80)

L'imprimante a été commandé seul et a été expédié hier soir

Quand au MBU, il est toujours pas expédié  et c'est meme pas marqué "pret à l'expedition".

J'aurais préféré recevoir le MBU avant l'imprimante.

En esperant que sa tarde pas trop, sa serait bien de respecter les délais marqués


----------



## mAthyk (18 Février 2009)

mAthyk a dit:


> J'ai commandé mon MBU 2.4hz avec la configuration standard hier vers 10h30 avec l'adapteur VGA et une imprimante(histoire de profiter des -80)
> 
> L'imprimante a été commandé seul et a été expédié hier soir
> 
> ...


 
Bon bah le service finance m'a appelé, il voulait des infomartions supplémentaires pour des mesures de sécurité.
Donc ma commande a été validé, et est prete à etre expédié.

Une petite question, quelqu'un a déjà été livré un samedi?


----------



## bourme (24 Février 2009)

Bonjour tous le monde, cela fait depuis Vendredi dernier que mon macbook pro est expédié! Ajd, il y a enfin eu du mouvement sur la page de suivi, elle m'indique "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais", ça veut dire qu'il est au P-B?? Combien de temps après vais-je recevoir mon traking?

Merci!


----------



## k_jonathan (26 Février 2009)

GLLSMRLT a dit:


> Ma commande vient de passer de _bientôt mise à jour par le transporteur _à_ Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée) _*NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER *. Y a-t-il un suivi pour ce transporteur? Où en est mon mac selon vous?
> Merci!


je sais bien que ce tpic est ouvert depuis lontemps , mais ca peut toujours servire a quelqu'un ....  
tu peux mettre la référence TN que tu as recut avec TN DISRIBUTION CENTER sur le site ups et ensuite tu pourras savoire ton numéro de tracking chez eux : 
va sur http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=fr_FR
voili voilou


----------



## k_jonathan (2 Mars 2009)

L'as tu reçut ?


----------



## florenzo (3 Mars 2009)

hello tutti,
bon ma question peut paraitre un peu limite mais je me lance:
je souhaite commander le mcbook blanc 2G (avec upgrade ram et dd) pour un départ à l'étranger vendredi 13 mars. 
Pensez-vous qu'en effectuant l'achat demain je peux a coup sur le recevoir avant mon départ ??

Merci!


----------



## k_jonathan (3 Mars 2009)

florenzo a dit:


> hello tutti,
> bon ma question peut paraitre un peu limite mais je me lance:
> je souhaite commander le mcbook blanc 2G (avec upgrade ram et dd) pour un départ à l'étranger vendredi 13 mars.
> Pensez-vous qu'en effectuant l'achat demain je peux a coup sur le recevoir avant mon départ ??
> ...


En appelant l ' applestore pour commander mon mac, la conseilère m ' avait dit de prévoire  deux semaines .... Je pense que c ' est trop tard donc


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Mars 2009)

Salut ! 

J'ai commandé un Macbook via le prog Neptun il y a de cela 2 semaines... Normalement l'ordinateur devrait arriver demain. Par contre je n'arrive pas à suivre mon coli. 

J'ai été sur le site d'ups et j'ai rentré  tous les numéros qui se trouvent sur le suivi en ligne d'Apple... rien n'y fait, à chaque fois on me dit que le numéro n'est pas valable... qqn aurait une piste pour m'adier ?

Si jamais il s'agit de NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER (ups d'après ce que j'ai lu sur le topic)... 

Merci


----------



## k_jonathan (10 Mars 2009)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> J'ai commandé un Macbook via le prog Neptun il y a de cela 2 semaines... Normalement l'ordinateur devrait arriver demain. Par contre je n'arrive pas à suivre mon coli.
> 
> ...


  tu as éssayé de faire le suivit avec "le numéro de référence" sur le site de ups ? 
Sur la page de suivit Apple tu copie le numéro d ' expédition ! 
et sur le site de Ups tu cherches "suivit par numéro de référence " et tu colles le numéro d'expédition !! 
si çca marche tu devrais voire ton numéro d'expédition UPS .


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Mars 2009)

Merci pour les infos.. entre temps le nom de l'expéditeur à changé ! c'est tnt et ça marche !!!

 Je devrai le recevoir avec un jour de retard rahhhhhh


----------



## didou47 (23 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé un iMac lundi dernier (le 16) qui a été expédié jeudi 19. Sur la page de suivi de commande d'Apple, je n'ai ni le nom du transporteur, ni de numéro de tracking. 
Il y a juste noté ceci: "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur", la livraison estimée au 27 "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais". 
Avant l'expédition, c'était noté que le transporteur serait "Merge In Tnst NL Til ", donc si j'ai bien lu ici, c'est que mon colis viendrait des Pays Bas... 

Ce que je voudrais savoir si c'est normal que je n'ai pas de nouvelles de quel transporteur a pris en charge mon colis? 
Je ne suis pas inquiète, juste très impatiente :rateau:


----------



## dada482 (25 Mars 2009)

didou47 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai commandé un iMac lundi dernier (le 16) qui a été expédié jeudi 19. Sur la page de suivi de commande d'Apple, je n'ai ni le nom du transporteur, ni de numéro de tracking.
> Il y a juste noté ceci: "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur", la livraison estimée au 27 "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais".
> ...



De même j'ai commandé un Macbook j'ai modif en 4go de ram et 320 disque dure ... ca va faire 1 semaine jour pour jour et rien ...    sur l'app store Us j'ai un tracking de 
Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.  						 						 							 						 						Mais je sais pas comment ca marche ... ' si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer?  ca prend trop de temps


----------



## rush4 (25 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir, je suis nouveau sur le forum, j'ai lu pas mal de vos posts mais mal heureusement pas tout par manque de temps. J'ai une question, peut-ètre à t-elle déjà été posée, je m'en excuse.

Je pense commander un MBU 2.4 sur le refurb affiché "expédition sous 24H", soit le 1 ou 2 mai, savez dans quel délais je pourrait le recevoir? étant étudiant, je le ferais livrer chez mes parents mais il est fort probable qu'il n'y est personne au moment de la livraison donc savez vous comment ça se passe dans ce cas? il dépose le colis à la poste la plus proche ou faut-il allez le chercher quelque part?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Mars 2009)

J'ai commandé hier à 23h55.
Avis d'expédition reçu à 18h43
Livraison prévue demain...


----------



## rush4 (26 Mars 2009)

Quelqu'un pourrait me répondre s'il vous plait?

Merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Mars 2009)

Apple livre en 24/48h. S'il n'y a personne, le transporteur laisse un avis de passage. Il faut le contacter pour un second passage ou aller le chercher au dépôt.


----------



## digbeu (28 Mai 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 21055


A votre avis, ma copine le recevra aujourd'hui??? ^^
Il est à Bordeaux et UPS a prévu de le livrer aujourd'hui.
Pour le changement d'adresse on a préféré le faire livrer chez moi car elle travaille aujourd'hui...


MERCIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## macoloin (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Après lecture de quelques posts dans ce topic je dois dire que je me sent soulagé de constaté qu'il n'est pas du tout aussi étrange qu'il y parait que de s'accrocher jour après jour à cette chère page "d'Etat de la commande" de l'apple store...^^

Oui, moi aussi me suis lancé dans une commande via l'apple store belge. 
Il s'agit d'un Mac book Pro que j'ai commandé le 30 janvier. J'ai eu quelques déboirs avec le service financier (étant donné que les prénoms de la CB et de l'adresse de livraison étaient différents et que je passais commande depuis la france vers la belgique. mais depuis l'apple store belge...^^; 

Enfin, après un mail obscure d'apple me demandant d'appeler en irelande le service financier pour confirmer ma commande, j'ai eu droit à l'enchainement des mises à jours de l'état de la commande expédié qui aujourd'hui en est là :

12 janvier : 
"Livraison programmée par le transporteur final 
(voir la date de livraison estimée)"

livraison estimée le 22 janvier (sujet à changement)

Concernant le transporteur  il s'agit de NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER
J'ai un numéro de suivi, mais je ne sais sur quel site m'en servir (UPS et TNT : nada)

NB : le colis a été expédié le 7 janvier)

Donc, deux non trois questions me taraudent l'esprit :
- Est ce possible d'avoir le suivi précis de mon mac? (mise à part sur le site d'apple)
- Va-t-il selon vous arriver bientôt ou dois-je me fier à la date estimée de livraison (le 22) >o<

Merci à vous,


----------



## andredesouza (8 Février 2010)

Bonjour, je fait une commande d'un MacBook Pro, je fait quelques modifications au niveau de mémoire, processeur e dd, aussi l'écran, bref... et aussi je commandé des accessoires, les adaptateurs dvi, la telecommande, etc... pas de problemme, vendredi 5, je reçois une facture, et un mail on disant que ma commande a été expédie, je été très content... par contre je reçois le mail le 5 on disant que la commande a été expedié le 6 o.0, et aussi rien été prélevé sur mon compte bancaire... j'appelle apple que me dit que il a bien été expédie le 6, soi un samedi... pour rejoindre les accessoires au pays bas... et que sa peut prend 4 jours pour que il soi avec le transporteur finale... donc... ma question pour vous c'est... vous savez con apple fait le prélèvement sur le compte? dans la expedition interne ou dans l'expédition finale? (tnt ou ups par exemple?) madame apple m'avez dit que surement ils on prélevé, mais je vois rien sur mon compte... peut être un cadeaux? lol 


Merci de vous réponses et a bientôt!

André


----------



## corto1972 (27 Août 2010)

macoloin a dit:


> Concernant le transporteur  il s'agit de NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> J'ai un numéro de suivi, mais je ne sais sur quel site m'en servir (UPS et TNT : nada)


NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER ainsi que le numéro de suivi que tu as correspondent au transport de ton produit entre la chine et les pays bas, où il sera ensuite attribué a un transporteur (UPS , TNT)
La page de suivi devrait être mise à jour avec les bonnes infos 2 à 3 jours avant réception.


----------



## iKitsune (27 Août 2010)

Bonjour, je poste ici parce quil semblerait que jai un problème assez inquiétant.
Jai commandé un Macbook Pro modifié (écran antireflet) sur le site dApple et jai pu constater que le-dit macbook a été expédié de Shangai, ce qui ma étonné. Mais là où ça devient plus désagréable, cest que le colis est actuellement bloqué à la douane allemande avec lintitulé «* LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT*» sur le site dUPS. Par ailleurs, le statut de livraison indique une «*exception*» qui pourrait affecter la date de livraison. Etant donné quon est vendredi et quUPS ne livre pas le Week end, peu mimporte mais ce qui minquiète le plus ce sont les éventuels frais des douanes que je risques de me taper.
Doù ma question : est-ce que je risque de payer la douane (ce qui ferait bien mal aux fesses) et surtout est-ce que ça serait légal de la part dApple, dans la mesure où jai commandé sur lApple Store français et que je nai pas demandé à ce que mon Macbook me vienne de lautre côté de la planète. Davance merci de vos réponses.

Un utilisateur inquiet.


----------



## bibi595 (27 Août 2010)

Tu as payé la TVA en france, tu ne risques rien.


----------



## iKitsune (27 Août 2010)

Merci, beaucoup. Jespère que je naurais aucune mauvaise surprise dans ce cas.


----------



## n0zkl3r (9 Novembre 2010)

Je poste ici, car je suis impatient, j'ai passé commande jeudi 4 novembre au soir sur l'Apple Store Belgique, n'ayant pas de VISA (ou autre), j'ai du procédé à un virement bancaire, donc vu que les banques ne travaillent pas le soir, ni le week-end, j'ai reçu aujourd'hui à 12h la confirmation (un peu + de 2 jours ouvrables donc pour qu'il reçoivent le paiement, c'est raisonnable, je m'attendais à + !) qu'ils avaient bien reçu mon paiement.

Maintenant, j'ai en cours d'expédition : 3 jours ouvrables, car j'ai demandé la préinstallation d'iWork et l'Apple Remote. Le délai de livraison à mon domicile est estimé au 23 - 24 novembre, ça va être long !

Est-ce possible que ça soit moins ? Et dans la livraison j'ai : Merge In Tnst NL Til.


----------



## bekker (1 Mai 2011)

J'ai commander mon MBA il y a qq jours et il a été envoyer seulement voilà je crois que mon Mac a décider de devenir un globe trotter --" 
Etat de l'envoi
Localisation	Date	Heure Locale	ActivitéQuest-ce que cest*?
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	01/05/2011	10:11	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	01/05/2011	7:36	Lecture au départ
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	01/05/2011	7:33	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	01/05/2011	4:50	Lecture au départ
Koeln, Germany	29/04/2011	18:08	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison.
Shanghai, China	29/04/2011	19:47	Lecture d'exportation
Koeln, Germany	29/04/2011	13:16	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.
Shanghai, China	29/04/2011	17:30	Lecture à l'arrivée
29/04/2011	14:45	Lecture au départ
29/04/2011	11:27	Lecture de l'origine
China	29/04/2011	22:42	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS



Une explication?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Mai 2011)

Le premier ''passage" à Cologne est uniquement l'envoi numérique des documents douaniers. Le colis lui-même n'a commencé son trajet qu'à partir de : Shanghai, China	01/05/2011	4:50	Lecture au départ.


----------



## boss89b (16 Mai 2011)




----------

